# 3D Theatre - VIP Product Thread



## Chezbrgr2

I have started this thread for conversations relating to the Vip Theatre product,

as it seems there is alot of interest in this unit, and we are getting spread out in other threads.


First a link to the website........... http://www.3d-vip.com/ 


Here's some pics..........
Attachment 214512 
Attachment 214513 
Attachment 214514 



Hope those of you who are testing the theatre product, and those interested in buying it will join us here. I feel bad we have hijacked, in a way, some other threads. So now we have our own to share tips and tricks.


Here are some results of my testing so far.......


I also own a Samsung PN50C680 so comparisons are valid for me as I am comparing what I see on the test units to what I see on

that Display.

The first unit I tried it on was My Epson HC8100 projector. (1.0 gain Screen 106"), This Test also used the PS3 as my source.


The unit is very simple in terms of connection, HDMI in, HDMI out to whatever display you are using. There is also a USB port that gives the unit its power, and the emitter also connects directly to the Theatre unit itself. A wall outlet power is recomended, in my test the PS3 did not put out a sufficient amount of power for the unit, to power the emitter, thus my range was limited to about 3 feet at first. You will want to get a wall block as adaptor for the unit, it must be no more than .5v and 1.0 amp if you are going to use the emitter and glasses that Vip sells for proper power,I had one for an old cell phone, and once that was put in place the emitter easily had a range of 15 to 20 feet.

There is also a set of 6 Dip swithces on the rear of the unit,(more on those later). For this test the number 1 dip switch needs to be in the down position as the Epson is a 60hz LCD.


After powering on the PS3 it immeditely recognized that is was connected to a 3D display, YEAH!!! After setting the screen size we were off and running. My first test was Superstardust 3D, and the theatre Unit did its job! After a few clicks I was playing a 3D game on a projector I was never supposed to be playing 3D ANYTHING on! The image is solid with no ghosting, or crosstalk. There is a slight bit of flicker, thats to be expected on a 60hz display, but killing all light sources and pulling the shades, the flicker was unnoticeable in the image. So much for having to buy a brand new projector just to do 3D! The theatre unit did the job it said it would do. I should also note that I put the projector into Dynamic mode and turned off any enhancements like auto Iris for this test. That gave me the brightest picture I could get for a projector rated at 1700 lumens. The picture was more than adequate, but I can see why 2500 lumens or more would be ideal. Just for reference my normal viewing on this projector would be Natural, or Theatre Black 1 and Obviously these modes are too dark for 3D.


Next was Resident Evil Afterlife 3D, Once again the theatre shined in reproducing a 3D image that my projector was never supposed to be able to do. So blu ray from the PS3 is also no problem for the theatre to do, in fact it did a stellar job. One note it seems the PS3 does a better job thru the theatre when the 24fps option is set to off, I confirmed this with jonathan, so if you are watching 3D Blu ray the optimal setting is to have that turned off.

Now as those that have been following my posts know, I did experience a problem with the Glasses and emitter, which is not a product made by 3D Vip. That problem is being resolved as we speak. The customer service I have received from VIP and Jonathan has been second to none, in fact I have 3 Ongoing issues with some equipment right now and VIP resolved my issue the quickest and Most professionally of all of them.


Now for the best news for those running their Projector thru an A/V reciever. My current amp is an Onkyo TX-SR805, non 3D capable 3 years old THX reciever. Should'nt pass the 3D signal right? Wrong the 3D image flowed flawlessly thru the unit, and also thru my Monoprice HDX501 switcher!!!

So hopefully this will also work for others as well. So lets review Not only did the VIP Theatre turn my Non 3D projector into a 3D projector, but it also saved me from having to buy a new A/V receiver!!!!


I cannot stress enough what a great product this is, I will have more test results for you later but, as a tease,.....

I tried it on my sons 4 year old crappy Polaroid 720p LCD and guess what?............. It works!!!!


More to come..............

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Some Helpful Hints*.......

In regards to Anyone using this with an Optoma HD66, and the Vip Glasses.


1. Dipswitch #1 on Theatre unit set to up, In fact all Dip's up.

2. Any 3D options on the projector disabled,(No DLP Link, No Nividia)

3. On the emitter Press The right Button labled VGA/DVI until it shows RED! Not Green.(You should have 1 Green light left, and one red light right.)

4. Then Use the left Sync button to your preference for your eyes.


That should be it for the Optoma.


If you are using DLP Link, or Ninvidia, Make sure those options are turned on In the projector menu, Under the display tab. I do not have DLP link Glasses or I would Test That.


For Those Using it with a 60HZ Projector, DLP (Like Optoma HD 65, 70)


1.Make sure Dip switch #1 is in the down position for 60hz usage.

2.Follow the same steps above as in regards to the emitter, I had the best Picture with the light combination being, Left light GREEN, Right light RED

3. Adjust left button sync to your taste.


For those using it with an LCD TV or projector, at 60hz.


1.Make sure dip switch #1 Is in down position for 60hz.

2.Play with the buttons on the emitter, the settings have varied for me on different sets, sometimes both green was the best, sometimes the Red green combo worked better.

3. If you are seeing ghosting on some PS3 games go into the menu options on the games and reduce the 3D effect to your taste. I found this to be very helpful on some sets.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


For my test unit the P1 button is used to force SbS, and TnB for things like my Comcast cable which is HDMI 1.3.


The cycle is...........


1 press of the P1 Button to force SbS

2 2nd press of the P1 button to force TnB

3rd press returns the unit to Normal auto state.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Information for the RF Style Glasses


When fully charged, three long LED blinks will be observed instead of two. The battery charge indicator is observed after the initial power on LED blink. Blink activity after power-on blink

Battery Charge State

Three long blinks after initial power on LED blink Battery is 50% or more charged, 20 hours or more remaining.

Six medium blinks after initial power on LED blink Battery is 10% or more charged, 4 hours or more remaining

Twelve fast blinks after initial power on LED blink Battery charge is less than 10% or less, risk of glasses needing to be wired to charger before end of a long movie or double feature

Power on indicator never occurs Battery is so discharged that glasses need to be charged before further operation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Links To Youtube Vids........

New Video Of The 3D Theatre With RF Glasses
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J78V5S_Zvjs 


Demo With Epson HC8100
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hk9bQhcwr0 


Heres One of The Theatre Doing ESPN 3D On A Samsung LN52A850
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c59Jj5zaLDc 


A Demo of the Theatre Unit And The Optoma HD66.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYJnQn9uCtw 


Email Address for Video Innovation Products...
[email protected] 

Link to upgrade Utility for 5.1 Audio...............

Here is a link for anyone needing the Upgrade Utility For 5.1 Audio................

http://www.mediafire.com/?vrvebxuh0ks5nfq


----------



## shajan

Good idea Chez!


Have you sorted out the problems with the glasses yet? I'm waiting to hear more from you guys before I buy it for my LCOS projector. Will any brand emitter and glasses work with this?

Thanks,


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shajan* /forum/post/20193405
> 
> 
> Good idea Chez!
> 
> 
> Have you sorted out the problems with the glasses yet? I'm waiting to hear more from you guys before I buy it for my LCOS projector. Will any brand emitter and glasses work with this?
> 
> Thanks,



Yes the glasses are being swapped out, with no problem!


Hopefully by the end of the week, I will be testing again. From what I have seen so far, this is a killer product!


I think the glasses depend on your display, 60hz or 120hz The unit has a 3 Pin out for the emitter, and in another thread a gentleman has posted a glowing review of the theatre using an HD66, and I believe he was using DLP Link with the theatre. If your projector is the same as my Epson HC8100, and is 60hz, I believe you need to get the glasses from Vip to work properly, but I will check into that for you.


I have asked him if he would post his review here, didn't want to just steal it!


More to come,...........


----------



## Jonalex89

VIP is unaware of anyone else other than our supplier providing 60Hz/120Hz IR Active Shutter glasses with emitter. Therefore, I suggest that you purchase your glasses with us. Having said that, if someone else does provide such glasses, we would like to know in order to test and give our blessings for you to purchase from the source.

We are also working on providing theatre quality emitters along with longer cables and different connectors to help our customers to experience the best output from our units.

Thanks for starting this thread and I will be sure to chime in, time and time again.

Cheers!

Jonathan Alexande


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonalex89* /forum/post/20194021
> 
> 
> VIP is unaware of anyone else other than our supplier providing 60Hz/120Hz IR Active Shutter glasses with emitter. Therefore, I suggest that you purchase your glasses with us. Having said that, if someone else does provide such glasses, we would like to know in order to test and give our blessings for you to purchase from the source.
> 
> We are also working on providing theatre quality emitters along with longer cables and different connectors to help our customers to experience the best output from our units.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread and I will be sure to chime in, time and time again.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jonathan Alexande



Welcome sir Glad you are here!


----------



## perfectdark

nice to see


can any owners comment on shipping and duties on customs?


i am in Canada and curious if this is shipped if i would get hit at the border with duties $$$$$


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20194096
> 
> 
> nice to see
> 
> 
> can any owners comment on shipping and duties on customs?
> 
> 
> i am in Canada and curious if this is shipped if i would get hit at the border with duties $$$$$



Check with brews21, I believe he is in Canada. I'm sure he will be here soon as well.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Great thread and great response from the manufacturer as well.



Very interested in this.


----------



## lunaluagua

to OP: can u give any more details regarding playing super stardust hd in 3d vs 2d? since it is a 60fps game even in 3d (so really 120fps in 720p 3d mode) can you tell how it is compensating for this difference when displaying on a 60hz display? does it seem like the 3d theatre is blending the frames, or just dropping them altogether? perhaps it is alternating which eye to drop for each frame...that sounds like it might work good actually


----------



## perfectdark

also just heard all the 3D-VIP products (3D-Gamer, 3D-Displayer and 3D-Theatre) will also be on tonight for order on www.consignia.ca 

good thing is he offers free shipping and has a website checkout system with invoicing


----------



## brews21

chez, good to hear youre getting it to work. And you got jonathan on this thread.


----------



## dzirkelb

I'd be highly interested in this. I have a couple sets of glasses for my other 3D device already, and interested in how they would work.


I'm also very interested to do testing with all the HTPC's in my house with this device, very cool stuff!


My panny projecter just got a lot cooler


----------



## Flatnate

Few questions:


So I'm thinking of using this thing with my JVC RS20. Now I know the RS20 can display 120hz, but I was under the impression that any non-3d ready 120 hz display can really only take 60hz from the input and double that internally. So would I be outputting 60hz from the VIP theater or displayer then with my projector for this to work?


Would I notice any increased performance in regards to flicker or perceived performance with my JVC over say the Epson 8100 that Chezbrgr2 tested? I am pretty confident this will work, but am I relegated to only 30hz per eye? If so how does this look really?


I guess I'm trying to understand how this works with non-3d ready 120hz displays, is there really going to be any difference between them and 60hz displays? Am I missing something here on how I was let to believe the tech works.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20196468
> 
> 
> also just heard all the 3D-VIP products (3D-Gamer, 3D-Displayer and 3D-Theatre) will also be on tonight for order on www.consignia.ca
> 
> good thing is he offers free shipping and has a website checkout system with invoicing



They are up for preorder now!...............

http://www.consignia.ca/products/VIP...adcast-3D.html 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flatnate* /forum/post/20200134
> 
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking of using this thing with my JVC RS20. Now I know the RS20 can display 120hz, but I was under the impression that any non-3d ready 120 hz display can really only take 60hz from the input and double that internally. So would I be outputting 60hz from the VIP theater or displayer then with my projector for this to work?
> 
> 
> Would I notice any increased performance in regards to flicker or perceived performance with my JVC over say the Epson 8100 that Chezbrgr2 tested? I am pretty confident this will work, but am I relegated to only 30hz per eye? If so how does this look really?
> 
> 
> I guess I'm trying to understand how this works with non-3d ready 120hz displays, is there really going to be any difference between them and 60hz displays? Am I missing something here on how I was let to believe the tech works.



I will be honest most of that is way over my head! LOL









Maybe Jonathan can chime in with some specifics. What I can say is this, in my testing of course i had to play with things so I put switch Number 1 in the up position, making it output 120hz, and the unit definitely does 120hz, because my 8100 indicated the signal was at 118.something,(can't remember exactly.) and out of the range of my projector.


So if your JVC can accept that signal Then I assume you would be fine using either 60hz or 120hz from the theatre unit, 120 hz being ideal for you.


----------



## 12GAGE

This is a great product in so many ways. My wife and I were astounded by how good 3D can be at 60 hz. My wife has been skeptical from the start but after viewing Avatar in 3D she is now a believer. I have definitely been happy I purchased the unit.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20200910
> 
> 
> They are up for preorder now!...............
> 
> http://www.consignia.ca/products/VIP...adcast-3D.html



yep all 3 are up , just ordered mine


----------



## Flatnate

I'll probably pull the trigger on this once I upgrade my blu-ray player to either a PS3 or Oppo. I'd still like to get my 60hz versus 120hz questions answered. I guess the real question is whether my projector (or how my projector) accepts 120hz signals and what bearing does this have on performance here. I assume this would also work with any 3d blu-ray player (like the Oppo BDP-93)?


----------



## mjg100

I wonder which would be better. The VIP 3D on a 1080P LCD projector (Viewsonic Pro8100) or the Viewsonic 5360 3D ready 720P DLP projector. Both are about the same cost. The Pro8100 can provide 1,300 calibrated lumens.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjg100* /forum/post/20201791
> 
> 
> I wonder which would be better. The VIP 3D on a 1080P LCD projector (Viewsonic Pro8100) or the Viewsonic 5360 3D ready 720P DLP projector. Both are about the same cost. The Pro8100 can provide 1,300 calibrated lumens.



I would think hands down DLP. I have been back and forth with the LCD/DLP issue and I do prefer DLP. But at the time I was looking for a new projector BB had a sale on the 8100 for 1199.99, and at that moment it couldnt be beat!


That being said my wish is for a 1080p 3D DLP! guess I will be waiting awhile before my next upgrade!!!


I have been told and I quote "The Vip Theatre paired with an Optoma HD 66 is better than IMAX!" Would love to try that combo, gotta go my Credit card is vibrating!!!!


----------



## jadeezra

I pre ordered my displayer today. Cant wait.... F off Optoma.


----------



## EMAGDNIM

Consider me interested!


----------



## Deja Vu

I am presently using an Acer h5360 DLP for 3D with the Nvidia Vision glasses through my PC and it's pretty amazing. I've also got an Epson 9500 with a couple of spare unused lamps and I'm really curious what 3D with the 3D-VIP Theater system would look like with this projector. 60hz vs. 120hz - that's the question. I don't think any current projector on the market will accept a 120hz signal (internally they will output 120hz using FI), with the exception of the 720p 3D DLPs. Maybe I can kill two birds with one stone by buying this product.


----------



## Deja Vu

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Flatnate* 
I'll probably pull the trigger on this once I upgrade my blu-ray player to either a PS3 or Oppo. I'd still like to get my 60hz versus 120hz questions answered. I guess the real question is whether my projector (or how my projector) accepts 120hz signals and what bearing does this have on performance here. I assume this would also work with any 3d blu-ray player (like the Oppo BDP-93)?
It's my understanding that only the 720p 3D DLPs will accept a 120hz signal, though apparently the new Sharp 3D 1080p will also accept this but at only 720p resolution, just like the other DLPs. I think we're all stuck at 60hz with our 2D projectors. My Epson 9500 will internally do 120hz, but won't accept it and my understanding is that HDMI 1.4 won't handle 1080p/120hz. I might be totally out to lunch, so someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Flatnate

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* 
It's my understanding that only the 720p 3D DLPs will accept a 120hz signal, though apparently the new Sharp 3D 1080p will also accept this but at only 720p resolution, just like the other DLPs. I think we're all stuck at 60hz with our 2D projectors. My Epson 9500 will internally do 120hz, but won't accept it and my understanding is that HDMI 1.4 won't handle 1080p/120hz. I might be totally out to lunch, so someone correct me if I'm wrong.
Yeah you nailed what I was trying to bring across with my question. I'm not sure about the HDMI specs, and I can't comment on that. I believe your 9500 and my RS20 would basically only be able to take a 60hz input resulting in 30hz per eye. But what display is able to input 120hz off of this thing then? I would assume any display already labeled 3d ready. Don't get me wrong, I'm still interested! I would like to hear some more opinions in terms of flicker and eye fatigue. Possibly a comparison to a dedicated 3d projector currently marketed too.


----------



## hoogs

Does anyone know if the Displayer or Theater will work with the Nvidia glasses and emitter?


That would save me some money if I just had to buy the unit. Thanks.


----------



## perfectdark

Quote:

Originally Posted by *12GAGE* 
This is a great product in so many ways. My wife and I were astounded by how good 3D can be at 60 hz. My wife has been skeptical from the start but after viewing Avatar in 3D she is now a believer. I have definitely been happy I purchased the unit.
so your using this at 60hz ?? Can you comment on (what the above posters asked) eye strain, flicker etc..


I've order mine and will be using on 120hz HD66, but it would be nice to know (if i bought the emitter and 60hz glasses later on) that i could bring it to a friends house and watch 3D on anything


----------



## mjg100

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* 
I would think hands down DLP. I have been back and forth with the LCD/DLP issue and I do prefer DLP. But at the time I was looking for a new projector BB had a sale on the 8100 for 1199.99, and at that moment it couldnt be beat!


That being said my wish is for a 1080p 3D DLP! guess I will be waiting awhile before my next upgrade!!!


I have been told and I quote "The Vip Theatre paired with an Optoma HD 66 is better than IMAX!" Would love to try that combo, gotta go my Credit card is vibrating!!!!
I have a couple DLP projectors, both 720P that I could try this with, but the price is going to have to come down before I would even consider this.


----------



## mkoss

if you would ask me I think this whole 3d thing how it's evolving is one giant swindle. If all anaglph movies were like the blue ray 3d movie of Coriline I could be happy with this since everything coming along now has it's compromises.

But not a lot of money to be made from anaglph since you don't need to retool.


----------



## zombie10k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flatnate* /forum/post/20202678
> 
> 
> Yeah you nailed what I was trying to bring across with my question. I'm not sure about the HDMI specs, and I can't comment on that. I believe your 9500 and my RS20 would basically only be able to take a 60hz input resulting in 30hz per eye. But what display is able to input 120hz off of this thing then? I would assume any display already labeled 3d ready. Don't get me wrong, I'm still interested! I would like to hear some more opinions in terms of flicker and eye fatigue. Possibly a comparison to a dedicated 3d projector currently marketed too.




I own the Acer 5360 3D DLP @ 120hz and also the JVC RS15 which is 96hz, 48 hz to each eye. I can tell you going back and forth, the image from the Acer is rock solid, and I can always sense the faintest flickering on the JVC. I am sensitive to flicker and can pick it up pretty easily. Most JVC owners won't even notice if they didn't see the Acer as well.


I would be concerned about only 30hz to each eye, i think the flicker would drive me a bit mad going based on my experience @ 96/48hz on the JVC. The 120/60Hz 3D of the Acer is easy on my eyes.


@Deja Vu - this should be interested to hear about the Epson with this device compared to the Acer 3D DLP. Why won't they come up with a 1080P version of their own, they would probably be cheaper/better than the Sharp 1080P/3D model.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Has anyone tested this with PS3/Xbox 3D Black Ops and 3D TV Broadcasts (i.e. TnB and SbS 3D formats)? I see no mention of it. Is that Canadian site the only place to purchase the Theatre unit? Thanks.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonalex89* /forum/post/20194021
> 
> 
> VIP is unaware of anyone else other than our supplier providing 60Hz/120Hz IR Active Shutter glasses with emitter. Therefore, I suggest that you purchase your glasses with us. Having said that, if someone else does provide such glasses, we would like to know in order to test and give our blessings for you to purchase from the source.



The MonsterVision 3D glasses support IR and can do 60Hz/120Hz. Does the Theatre incorporate a VESA 1997.11 standard connector (I see the connector in the pic, not sure if it conforms to the standard though)?


----------



## walford

Projectors use non wobulated DLP chips and 1080p DLP non wobulated chips that can refresh at 120Hz are either not yet available or are still very expensive. Rear Projecton DLP systems use wobulated 1080p chips so they actually can only display 960x1080 per eye at 60fps which is the same resolution that they receive with the Checkerboard 3D format. This is why 3D DLP projectors display 3D at 720p/60 per eye since they have non wobulated DLP chips that can refresh 1280x720 frames at 120Hz.


----------



## Flatnate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k* /forum/post/20204092
> 
> 
> I own the Acer 5360 3D DLP @ 120hz and also the JVC RS15 which is 96hz, 48 hz to each eye. I can tell you going back and forth, the image from the Acer is rock solid, and I can always sense the faintest flickering on the JVC. I am sensitive to flicker and can pick it up pretty easily. Most JVC owners won't even notice if they didn't see the Acer as well.
> 
> 
> I would be concerned about only 30hz to each eye, i think the flicker would drive me a bit mad going based on my experience @ 96/48hz on the JVC. The 120/60Hz 3D of the Acer is easy on my eyes.
> 
> 
> @Deja Vu - this should be interested to hear about the Epson with this device compared to the Acer 3D DLP. Why won't they come up with a 1080P version of their own, they would probably be cheaper/better than the Sharp 1080P/3D model.



Thanks, for the clarification! So do you still input 120hz off the device then to achieve 48hz per eye? As 48 still sounds much better than 30. Also which one of the devices are you using?


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Here is a photo of the glasses and emitter that VIP sells for the 60hz/120hz solution...............................

Attachment 206609 
Attachment 206610 
Attachment 206611 


Had them in another thread, figured I would put them here as well.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20205137
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested this with PS3/Xbox 3D Black Ops and 3D TV Broadcasts (i.e. TnB and SbS 3D formats)? I see no mention of it. Is that Canadian site the only place to purchase the Theatre unit? Thanks.



I don't Have Black ops anymore, but maybe I will rent it to try it with the VIP Theatre, maybe this weekend if I have time.


I have tried PS3 Games that are available as Demos, and they work Great.


I will this weekend also test Crysis, as the multiplayer demo available thru XBOX live is 3D, but I don't anticipate any problems.


I also just had Starz and HBO added back on my Comcast account so I will test Their 3D offerings as well. They are SBS, while everything in the OnDemand and ESPN are in Over and Under format.


----------



## hoogs

Oh shoot, so ONDemand and ESPN won't work then?


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoogs* /forum/post/20206446
> 
> 
> Oh shoot, so ONDemand and ESPN won't work then?



They should with no problem The Theatre supports 26 Different modes, and the way I get them it should be no problem, as the theatre supports those modes.


720p Over and under

1080i side by side are definately supported.


----------



## Slump Buster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20206524
> 
> 
> They should with no problem The Theatre supports 26 Different modes, and the way I get them it should be no problem, as the theatre supports those modes.
> 
> 
> 720p Over and under
> 
> 1080i side by side are definately supported.



Oh man... now I'm really thinking on holding off on the upcoming 720 pjs in favor of this unit and a 1080p projector. My thinking is that if I get something like this device I can get a cheaper 1080p unit and skate for a couple of years until the technology changes again. I'd primarily be using it for ps3 3d blu rays and directv. Any thoughts on that? I think a few of us are in the same boat.


And by the way, thanks a ton for all of your work here. I've spent hours trying to put it all together - I can't imagine being the one actually doing the work!


----------



## walford

What is suppported are the HDMI 1.4a 3D broadcast 1080i SbS and 720p TnB formats see:
http://www.hdmi.org/press/press_release.aspx?prid=120 

These fomats are 1/2 R formats, for example the 1080i SbS format consists of a right eye and a left eye 960x1080 field stored side by side in a 1080p frame. These fields have to be decompressed by upscaling them to full 1920x 1080 frames.

The frames are then downscaled to 720p/60 right an left eye frames and output at 120Hz for display by the PJ.


----------



## gotchacovered

As those who’ve been reading along with the “Official 3D-XL Owners Thread” know, my first choice for 3D conversion was the 3D-XL; however, after too long of a wait and far too many undelivered schedules, I forsook the 3D-XL path and went for the VIP 3D-Theatre product. In other words, I got tired of waiting for the 3D-XL, and I recently bought and received a VIP 3D-Theatre. THANKS, Jonathan!!


Before telling you what I've found so far, I'll first tell you a little about myself in the interest of qualifying my comments and the perspective from which they are rendered. I am not in any way affiliated with anyone who sells any of the products that I am discussing here. I am completely independent. I have not been compensated in any way by anyone for anything I am writing. I paid full price for the products I am reviewing. I‘m a perfectionist and a fairly picky audiophile and videophile. I'm the kind of perfectionist that listened to scores of different audio systems and speakers for months before making a selection—the guy who, after doing all that auditioning, still found his 5.1 set of Vienna Acoustics Beethovens/Maestro a little too strained at high volume, his 5.1 set of JM Lab Electra a little too grainy in high frequencies, and his B&K Ref 30 a little too noisy on quiet tracks. I’m the guy who finds the scratch on the paint, or the unlevel picture on the wall, that no one else notices. If you’ve ever watched the series, _Monk_, you know what I mean. Some say I’m weird because of my attention to detail.


Why am I telling you this, though? I’m telling you all of this to let you know, before you read my review, that I'm not one to normally gloss lightly over imperfections. If I do, it’s because I find them insignificant. If I find the quality of something to be “acceptable”, or even “very good”, chances are that the average person will find that to be an understatement.


This is an important foreword, in my opinion, because small points of praise or criticism can be easily taken far too seriously, or not seriously enough, by the average reader when someone is rendering a review of audio-visual equipment, not only because everyone has a vastly different threshold for what is good versus bad, but also because A/V reviewers tend to over-criticize everything while failing to effectively convey the overall net value of the criticisms they impart, to the extent of causing some people to fear and fret over things the average consumer would actually find to be insignificant if even noticeable. There is a lot of subjectivity in an audio-visual review, and sometimes something that’s no big deal at all can be made to sound like a deal-breaking problem. So, I’m going to give you my personal opinions as a picky audio-video nerd who has a respect for making sure the average reader is not lost in jargon or scared away by obsessive nit-picking that doesn’t amount to a hill of proverbial beans in the real man’s world.


Having read some unsettling reviews, I worried a lot about the brightness and effective resolution of the HD 66 with ANY 3D setup. At least one reviewer reported that the projector dropped to less than 700 lumens in 3D mode, and that the glasses would naturally cut that to an effective 200-300. Another poster in an AVS thread had me briefly concerned about a DLP-Link synchronization issue that people started calling “pseudo stereo”. Then, there was the screen size and gain. Most people using this projector for 3D are projecting screen sizes somewhere around 100 inches, and some are using high-gain screens. Some even said that the image in 3D was “soft”; others said the picture was too dark; others said it was just fine. Finally, there was the glasses question. Which one has the best transmittance and contrast? So, I asked a lot of questions and did a fair amount of research, but I ultimately resolved that I would just have to try it for myself. As you'll find in reading further, my expectations were exceeded, and my fears were rendered a waste of time (SO FAR).


OK, here's what I can tell you so far.


Unboxing:


The VIP 3D-Theatre that I received is a pre-release version. I ordered it with one set of DLP-Link glasses. It came in an unmarked box with a USB cord and the glasses inside. A power supply and manual were not included, but I do not know if they will be included when the final street version is shipped. For my needs, Jonathan sent me the manual via email, and I used a 5V DC power supply that I already had. You may be able to power the unit off of a USB port on the average Blu-ray player, but they only support about 100ma, so I can’t say for sure until the electrical specifications are formally published for the Theatre.


Test Equipment:


Screen: 135” Elite VMAX II, Matte White, 1.1 gain

Projector: Optoma HD66, firmware uncertain but believed to be latest

Projector Distance: Approx 16’

Glasses: Set A: VIP (No, they are not the same glasses as Ultra-Clear.); Set B: Ultra-Clear

Cable: 40 feet of Auvio (Radio Shack) with Auvio Repeater

HDMI Switcher: Rocketfish

3D Converter: VIP 3D-Theatre


Testing:


I first tested the unit with the _Despicable Me_ 3D Blu-ray at noon on a bright, sunny day, with a considerable amount of light coming into the moderately-darkened room. Right now, you’re probably expecting me to start telling you how dim the image was or how washed out the blacks were, but to my complete, blissful surprise, contrary to the professional reviews on this model of projector, I had to contain my urge to squeal like a school girl at a Springsteen concert as I found myself staring unexpectedly at a very BRIGHT, BOLD, perfectly-synced 3D picture. I was also surprised to find that, contrary to at least one professional review I read on this projector, the brightness, contrast, and other settings on the projector were available for adjustment in 3D mode. The reviewer said that when he selected 3D mode on the HD66, the projector overrode any brightness or other adjustments he made. Contrary to his review, my projector still offered me full functionality and control. This may be due to the version of the firmware; I do not know. I adjusted brightness and contrast at will, but I found that the same setting I had already selected were just fine. I had already spent considerable time tweaking the settings for the perfect 2D picture.


My second test was with a significantly darkened room at night. The lights in the next room were on and spilled into the theater room. To summarize, let me just say this: IMAX at home, if not better. OK, OK, that may be a slight overstatement (maybe, but, honestly, not by much if it is), but that was the honest feel and the reaction from the whole family, including myself. The colors, saturation, black levels, and brightness are not quite as perfect as the IMAX in every way, and are also not as good as the same projector in 2D mode without the glasses on, but I have to be honest with you by telling you that this system just flat out JAMS in 3D. Asking for more is just being spoiled, especially at the price (but even regardless of the price). I’d say that complaining about this setup would be kind of like having Jennifer Lopez for a girlfriend and complaining because she has too much junk in the trunk.


My third test was with the PS3’s _Call of Duty: Black Ops_. It was excellent, stunning, beautiful. I have nothing more or less to say than that.


My final test was with DirecTV 3D at noon. As with all other tests, the performance was, again, excellent.


From all my tests, I must say that I am very pleased with the brightness, contrast, color, and basically everything else. I noticed no flicker, no ghosting, and the only jitters that I did notice are about the same as I notice at the IMAX 3D theater, anyway. In fact, I notice a lot MORE flicker when I attend the finest 2D theatre in town (an IMAX theatre).


The Glasses:


Another thing I’ve read and posted about is the glasses. There is some discussion about figuring out which glasses are the best to buy and which ones have the best transmittance and contrast. I thought this was going to be a big deal, based on the brightness concerns I read. However, in my tests, the cheap glasses that came with the unit worked very well, as did the Ultra-Clears. The slight green tint of the Ultra-Clears is so slight that it is practically negligible, and I actually ended up determining that I may like them better than the brighter and uncolored VIP glasses. Both glasses performed with excellence. I really can’t make any valid complaint over either of them. From start to finish, the impression is “awesome!”


The Verdict:


Just buy it! It rocks! It does exactly what it says it will do, and it does it very, very well. Finding something to criticize with this system is nothing short of nit picking. If you’re not happy with this thing, well, you probably won’t be pleased with much else, either.


Through all of my tests, I noted a few things that I find most important to report to folks who are reading reviews and trying to wade through them to make a decision. First, regardless of whether you’re playing PS3 games, watching a Blu-ray, or viewing DirecTV, you don’t have to push any buttons or change any settings. It just works. There is, however, a set of dip switches that might be employed if you, for example, want to watch 3D on a 60Hz TV. Second, too many people say that the HD66 is too dim in 3D and had faded blacks. I can’t tell you what they found, or what kind of conditions in which they found them, but in EVERY one of my tests, I found the system to be AMPLY BRIGHT and beautifully black, even on my 135”, 1.1-gain screen from 16 feet. In fact, some scenes are just a touch too bright (not to the extent of being a “bad thing”, though). Third, I think a power supply should be offered with the sale of this unit, but it is easy enough to pick one up at Radio Shack. Fourth, I had expected to have to buy an expensive “3D-capable” HDMI switch, but the inexpensive Rocketfish worked fine. Fifth, the glasses were just fine. Don’t sweat them. Finally, there's the "pseudo-stereo problem" with DLP-Link. It's not an issue. About half the time, you look at the title screen when you're first initiating a session, and you will notice that the items that should obviously be in the foreground are not distanced correctly from the obvious background. Things look out of sorts. You click "invert" in your projector's 3D menu, and you're done. It's simple, and certainly nothing to worry about. No, it will not drive you crazy.


Now, this is for the picky videophiles out there.


Yes, there are some weaknesses to this system, just as there are with any system. Nope, it’s not as bright and rich as it is in 2D, but it’s plenty bright enough, and rich enough, for the material I watched. There may be some movies out there that are inherently dark, and they may have a problem with this system. I have not yet confirmed that fear, however. If you cannot adequately darken your room, you may want to wait for something brighter, but don’t take that statement too seriously. Some people would be satisfied with this in a half-dark room. I watch most of my stuff at night.


There is a little bit of getting used to the glasses, and the fluidity of motion is sometimes compromised during rapid movements of characters on the screen, but no more than at the commercial IMAX. I've always noticed this kind of thing in the commercial theaters, too.


Unlike IMAX 3D, though, as I said above, ghosting is utterly absent with this system, and flicker is not apparent. I generally DO notice ghosting at the IMAX 3D.


The resolution is excellent with this system, and the drop in resolution from 1080P to 720P was not noticed by anyone in my test room, except for maybe just the slightest, most miniscule degradation that I noticed, but it was so slight that I would only notice it briefly at times and think it might actually be my eyes (my eyes have always wrestled a little with 3D). Yes, I suppose one might be accurate in saying that the image is slightly "softer", but the word, "slightly", should be emphasized.


For anyone who does not have a serious bent for anal retention and a diagnosed condition of untreated OCD—and even for those who DO—I say this: buy with confidence, and stop reading nay-saying reviews. So far, the VIP 3D-Theatre is a great product that does exactly what it’s supposed to do, and the HD66 projector is an excellent match. In short, I have to say that the VIP 3D-Theatre, the HD66, and the other products mentioned herein combine to form a system is very much on par with commercial Real-D and IMAX theaters, with the obvious exceptions of screen size, audio power, and brightness (which, again, I found to be just fine).


Note: this is only my personal opinion and the opinion of three other viewers along side me in the test room. This does not mean that anyone else’s opinion is less valid or less intelligent. An opinion is an opinion, and not everyone has the same threshold. No offense to anyone with differing opinions, but if you’re an average person rather than a very, VERY picky videophlie, and you are worrying, stop. If you’re hesitating, don’t. If you’re waiting on the 3D-XL, but have a chance at buying a VIP 3D-Theatre in the mean time, buy the VIP 3D-Theatre, hook it to your HD66, and enjoy. Don't worry about the glasses. Either buy the VIP ones, or get some Ultra-Clears. They are both fine choices.


WELL DONE, VIP!! I am a satisfied customer.


Thanks for all the chat, company, answers, and help during the long wait time for the 3D conversion products to hit the street, guys. I enjoyed it. Congrats to those of you lucky enough to have received 3D-XL's and VIP's so far. As for the rest, just be patient; it's worth the wait.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20205952
> 
> 
> I don't Have Black ops anymore, but maybe I will rent it to try it with the VIP Theatre, maybe this weekend if I have time.



If you do please let us know. I have a JVC RS40 that I'm returning because the performance with 3D games has too much ghosting. On the other hand, a user with a 3D flat panel said when you aim the gun in Black Ops, it pops out of the screen like you were holding it in front of you. I want that! lol


----------



## gotchacovered




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20208131
> 
> 
> If you do please let us know. I have a JVC RS40 because the performance with 3D games. So much ghosting. A user with a 3D flat panel said when you aim the gun it pops out of the screen like you were holding it in front of you. I want that! lol



I know my review above is a long read, so I'll make this short.


I have tested Black Ops on the PS3 in 3D with the VIP 3D-Theatre, and it looks excellent. DirecTV looks great, too. The unit has beautifully handled everything I've thrown at it. Keep in mind that these tests were all in 120hz with DLP-Link. I am planning a test on the 60Hz with IR soon.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotchacovered* /forum/post/20208168
> 
> 
> I know my review above is a long read, so I'll make this short.
> 
> 
> I have tested Black Ops on the PS3 in 3D with the VIP 3D-Theatre, and it looks excellent. DirecTV looks great, too. The unit has beautifully handled everything I've thrown at it. Keep in mind that these tests were all in 120hz with DLP-Link. I am planning a test on the 60Hz with IR soon.



I thought your review was great; funny and entertaining. So there was no ghosting with black ops? Would you say the gun pops out of the screen at you, or is that an exaggeration? Definitely let me know the same with 60Hz when you test it, because that's how I'll be using it.


----------



## hoogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20206524
> 
> 
> They should with no problem The Theatre supports 26 Different modes, and the way I get them it should be no problem, as the theatre supports those modes.
> 
> 
> 720p Over and under
> 
> 1080i side by side are definately supported.



Cool thanks. What about Xbox 360? Should work right? Sounds like it should work with just about everything.


----------



## gotchacovered




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20208210
> 
> 
> I thought your review was great; funny and entertaining. So there was no ghosting with black ops? Would you say the gun pops out of the screen at you, or is that an exaggeration? Definitely let me know the same with 60Hz when you test it, because that's how I'll be using it.



No ghosting. The image is solid and clean. The gun does appear to dangle in the air, so to speak. That was actually one of the first things I noticed and mentioned to my counterparts in the room when we tested Black Ops. The chrome pistol in zombie mode really floats out there. I wouldn't describe it as "popping out", but that's subjective. What I can tell you is that when I was reviewing the VIP, one of my kids was reaching out into the air to touch things. To my eyes, 3D seems to be more about depth these days, whether it be in the commerical theater or at home.


Really, the best I can tell you is that it just looks really, really cool.










What I really look forward to testing is the 3D Gran Tourismo, sitting way up close, down low, with a steering wheel in my hand and a gear shifter. Now, THAT should be very interesting.


The bottom line is that it works very well, and I can't find anything to complain about or want to improve. I can't speak yet for the 60Hz mode, but when and if I can test that, I intend to let you know what I find.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotchacovered* /forum/post/20208556
> 
> 
> What I really look forward to testing is the 3D Gran Tourismo, sitting way up close, down low, with a steering wheel in my hand and a gear shifter. Now, THAT should be very interesting.



DAMN! Now I have to go get a steering wheel!!!!










Thanks for posting your review Gotcha, when I first read it I knew it had to be here.


I completely forgot to test Gran Turismo, I have played it on my Plasma, and my only complaint was on the in car view there was a double image in the hands, wheel and dash area. I preferred the Hood view. Will try it again soon. My theatre is once again ripped apart, so there won't be much this weekend, sorry I know I said I would but,........SH!!!


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotchacovered* /forum/post/20208556
> 
> 
> No ghosting. The image is solid and clean. The gun does appear to dangle in the air, so to speak. That was actually one of the first things I noticed and mentioned to my counterparts in the room when we tested Black Ops. The chrome pistol in zombie mode really floats out there. I wouldn't describe it as "popping out", but that's subjective. What I can tell you is that when I was reviewing the VIP, one of my kids was reaching out into the air to touch things. To my eyes, 3D seems to be more about depth these days, whether it be in the commerical theater or at home.
> 
> 
> Really, the best I can tell you is that it just looks really, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really look forward to testing is the 3D Gran Tourismo, sitting way up close, down low, with a steering wheel in my hand and a gear shifter. Now, THAT should be very interesting.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that it works very well, and I can't find anything to complain about or want to improve. I can't speak yet for the 60Hz mode, but when and if I can test that, I intend to let you know what I find.



sounds excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Slump Buster

Is there anything that would stop me from putting a switch in the chain after the VIP Theater so that I could run the signal to my 60hz tv in the family room? I do recall seeing the use of a switch in the first review of this product. I'm thinking that I could get a second emitter to put in that room (assuming I need a different one in my home theater room - not sure about that yet) and turn that tv into a 3d tv as well. At worst I'd have to manually plug in the emitter that I wanted into the back of the theater but 95% of the time I'd be watching the same tv anyway. This could be what closes the deal for me.


----------



## brews21

I have done alot of testing on sbs, 1080p/60 is the only video output that doesnt work. You can also force sbs to work on the theatre with the #2 dip switch. It works with a hdmi 1.3 input from my wd tv live media player. For the better 3d effect I ended up moving my couch 2 feet closer to the screen. Now I notice more objects popping out of the screen.


----------



## Slump Buster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brews21* /forum/post/20210375
> 
> 
> I have done alot of testing on sbs, 1080p/60 is the only video output that doesnt work.



Would this be an issue of my source was a ps3 blu ray?


----------



## Deja Vu

I have some questions:

1) will Nvidia emitter and glasses work?;

2) will there be excessive flicker using my Epson 9500 1080p projector and I assume I can input a 1080p/60hz (or is it 1080p/24hz?) signal from the VIP box fed from a 3D BD player;

3) If I use the Epson's frame interpolation am I now outputting 1080p/120hz and will the glasses sync to both 60hz and 120hz?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/20211439
> 
> 
> 3) If I use the Epson's frame interpolation am I now outputting 1080p/120hz and will the glasses sync to both 60hz and 120hz?



That's a great question. I hope it gets answered, I would like to know as well.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slump Buster* /forum/post/20210339
> 
> 
> Is there anything that would stop me from putting a switch in the chain after the VIP Theater so that I could run the signal to my 60hz tv in the family room? I do recall seeing the use of a switch in the first review of this product. I'm thinking that I could get a second emitter to put in that room (assuming I need a different one in my home theater room - not sure about that yet) and turn that tv into a 3d tv as well. At worst I'd have to manually plug in the emitter that I wanted into the back of the theater but 95% of the time I'd be watching the same tv anyway. This could be what closes the deal for me.



I wouldnt see why not, I had one of the RocketFish 1 in 2 out in line after the Theatre unit, in some of my initial testing thats how I was getting the signal to both my Epson and The Samsung plasma, and I do not remember it not working.


I do remember the HDCP from the Samsung BDC5900 being a complete pain in the as though!!! So I would think it would be more of a question of the switch handling the signal more than anything else. I'm sure, (I have not looked) that Monoprice has a solution, check there.


No to change your idea, but the theatre is very small, and with the hookups being simple HDMI, you could just take it to the TV in the other room. In my first testing of the unit, I had the PS3 and the Theatre on a TV Table, and just carried the tray from room to room!!!










But I do realize what you want to do!










Also I have not been able to get to much this weekend, as my Home Thetare is once again in transition. I am putting in a new receiver. I bought a Yamaha RX-V867. This unit has 6 HDMI in (Yeah!!) and Dual output, just what I needed!!! So next week I will be able to tell you how the theatre functions with that inline. Bye bye ONK TXSR805, you will be missed.


----------



## Canary_Jules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flatnate* /forum/post/20200134
> 
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking of using this thing with my JVC RS20. Now I know the RS20 can display 120hz, but I was under the impression that any non-3d ready 120 hz display can really only take 60hz from the input and double that internally. So would I be outputting 60hz from the VIP theater or displayer then with my projector for this to work?
> 
> 
> Would I notice any increased performance in regards to flicker or perceived performance with my JVC over say the Epson 8100 that Chezbrgr2 tested? I am pretty confident this will work, but am I relegated to only 30hz per eye? If so how does this look really?
> 
> 
> I guess I'm trying to understand how this works with non-3d ready 120hz displays, is there really going to be any difference between them and 60hz displays? Am I missing something here on how I was let to believe the tech works.



Will be interested to hear your results with the RS20 as I have the equivalent HD750. I haven't been at all interested in 3D so far but at the low price of the VIP 3D I might be tempted in the future.


----------



## gotchacovered

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Slump Buster* 
Is there anything that would stop me from putting a switch in the chain after the VIP Theater so that I could run the signal to my 60hz tv in the family room? I do recall seeing the use of a switch in the first review of this product. I'm thinking that I could get a second emitter to put in that room (assuming I need a different one in my home theater room - not sure about that yet) and turn that tv into a 3d tv as well. At worst I'd have to manually plug in the emitter that I wanted into the back of the theater but 95% of the time I'd be watching the same tv anyway. This could be what closes the deal for me.
I have an HDMI switch between my sources and my VIP, and it works fine, so I see no obvious reason why the switch would pose a problem behind the VIP. I would have expected more problems with the switch between the source and the VIP, but I have none.


Of course, electronics don't always follow our hypotheticals, so this would have to be tested.


----------



## Slump Buster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotchacovered* /forum/post/20214873
> 
> 
> I have an HDMI switch between my sources and my VIP, and it works fine, so I see no obvious reason why the switch would pose a problem behind the VIP. I would have expected more problems with the switch between the source and the VIP, but I have none.
> 
> 
> Of course, electronics don't always follow our hypotheticals, so this would have to be tested.



Thanks Gotcha and Chez, I appreciate the responses. As I've said in various forums I'm really on the fence with a lot of this stuff. I'm looking to get a 3d solution in the $1200 to $1500 range at most. Part of me thinks that I should buy this device along with a sub-$500 720 projector and skate with that for a year or two. Any quick advice on that? I'm not in a huge hurry as I'm still working on my home theater room.


Also, does anyone know if the emitter and glasses sold by VIP are DLP? If so that might be what makes this a winner for me as I had planned on going in that direction anyway.


----------



## gotchacovered

My advice is to go with one of the cheaper solutions, such as a VIP with a 720P, because the technology is subject to rapid growth and development at this point, and you may end up wanting to rebuy in a couple of years (or even less). I have flat-out excellent 3D for $1200, while you could spend $5000-$15000 ,and I doubt you'd even notice an appreciable difference--except in your bank balance, where you would notice a DEpreciable difference. The only things I might consider as alternatives at this point are the upcoming Acer 5360BD and the Vivitek D538, but neither of those are available, and we don't know for sure when they will be. As far as I can tell, the VIP 3D-Theatre is the best solution that is available now or within the nearer future. The 3D-XL runs a close second in my book. The good thing about the VIP 3D-Theatre over the integrated projectors that don't need a 3D box is that you can use the VIP on other 3D-ready and NON-3D displays. If you buy the system I have, and can darken your room decently, I think you'll be very happy. I hope that helps.


----------



## Robert Clark

To be clear, the VIP Theater comes with no glasses or emitter, correct?


So the actual price is about $630...


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/20215275
> 
> 
> To be clear, the VIP Theater comes with no glasses or emitter, correct?
> 
> 
> So the actual price is about $630...



Correct if you do not have a 3D dlplink qualified projector. If you do, then you don't need the emitter and normal dlplink glasses will work


----------



## gotchacovered

That's partially correct. The unit comes alone for $499. With a set of DLP-Link glasses, it's $569, and with IR glasses and emitter, it's $628. You can save $10 per pair of DLP-Link glasses by buying Ultra-Clears.


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Correct if you do not have a 3D dlplink qualified projector. If you do, then you don't need the emitter and normal dlplink glasses will work



Thanks.

I have a Viewsonic pro8100 so I'll need the emitter.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20205807
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of the glasses and emitter that VIP sells for the 60hz/120hz solution...............................
> 
> Attachment 206609
> Attachment 206610
> Attachment 206611
> 
> 
> Had them in another thread, figured I would put them here as well.



How does this hook up? Is that usb in, coming from the Theatre unit?


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/20215371
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I have a Viewsonic pro8100 so I'll need the emitter.



You also need the VIP glasses as they will do 60hz and 120hz. Most IR emitter related glasses only do 120hz (e.g. nvidia 3D vision). MonsterVision glasses supposedly do 60hz as well--see another thread on this forum.


----------



## gotchacovered




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20215845
> 
> 
> How does this hook up? Is that usb in, coming from the Theatre unit?



The USB port is for power. I'm using a power supply from a DroidX.


----------



## Slump Buster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20215859
> 
> 
> You also need the VIP glasses as they will do 60hz and 120hz. Most IR emitter related glasses only do 120hz (e.g. nvidia 3D vision). MonsterVision glasses supposedly do 60hz as well--see another thread on this forum.



Is there any documentation on the VIP glasses and emitter? I'm about to pull the trigger on this (thanks to the many helpful people on this site!) for my 60hz lcd and I plan to buy a projector within 3 months so that I can use it on that as well. The last piece of this puzzle for me is understanding the glasses/emitter. Are they dlp or proprietary? Should I even care because I plan on buying a non-3d ready projector (because I'll have this product) and the technology will probably turn over in the next few years anyway? I guess I want to make sure that I'm getting the best emitter/glasses that I can right now and for the near future.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotchacovered* /forum/post/20215900
> 
> 
> The USB port is for power. I'm using a power supply from a DroidX.



Yes, understood, but the port on the emitter... how does the emitter get sync? I assume it hooks up to the VIP Theatre somehow? Is this a proprietary connection?


----------



## Flatnate

Well I hope no one is eagerly waiting for my review on how this works with the JVC RS20 as I'll be upgrading the Pioneer BDP-51FD to the 3D capable Oppo first. That would push this back to a mid summer purchase at the earliest.


----------



## gotchacovered




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20215937
> 
> 
> Yes, understood, but the port on the emitter... how does the emitter get sync? I assume it hooks up to the VIP Theatre somehow? Is this a proprietary connection?



There's a 3-pin DIN connection for the emitter.


----------



## gotchacovered

OK, I see what you're talking about in the second pic posted by Chezbrgr. That does sort of look like a USB cable. The emitter port on the unit is a 3-pin DIN, so I'm guessing that cable is actually a 3-pin, despite its looks in the pic.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotchacovered* /forum/post/20216101
> 
> 
> OK, I see what you're talking about in the second pic posted by Chezbrgr. That does sort of look like a USB cable. The emitter port on the unit is a 3-pin DIN, so I'm guessing that cable is actually a 3-pin, despite its looks in the pic.



gotcha, gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## perfectdark

are you saying that the 3D-Theatre doesn't come with a USB to AC power adapter? For $499 and no glasses, i sure hope it at least comes with the power adapter to power the thing up


----------



## gotchacovered

Mine didn't, but it was a pre-release unit. I don't know about the final product. Personally, I'd still buy it either way because it's a great product, but it would be better to have a PS included. You can resolve this problem cheaply, though. A 700ma, 5V power supply is only about $8, and you may actually be able to run the unit off of your Blu-ray player if it doesn't draw more than 100ma (and it shouldn't draw much). That may actually be why they didn't include a PS (because you can run it off the Blu-ray USB; not sure). I'd want a published spec on the amp requirements of the unit before hooking to the BR USB.


Here's a cheap USB 5V PS that should be more than adequate.
http://www.cyberguys.com/product-det...20#page=page-1


----------



## Slump Buster

So is consignia the only place to pre-order this? I didn't see the emitter there - will that also be released at a later date?


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slump Buster* /forum/post/20216628
> 
> 
> So is consignia the only place to pre-order this? I didn't see the emitter there - will that also be released at a later date?



Or contact Vip Directly Thru this site.

http://www.3d-vip.com/


----------



## browerjs

So will the VIP auto detect TnB/SbS and switch, or do I have to manually do it through the DIP switches?


I have UVerse as my 3D provider, and because the box isn't HDMI 1.4, I have to manually switch to TnB when watching ESPN 3D on my Panasonic VT20. The same would be true for Black Ops on the 360.


If it does auto switch, how does it detect what format the 3D is in?



Also would the Xpand X103s or the new Xpand Youniversal glasses work with the VIP on a 60hz Epson HC 720 projector?


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/20218248
> 
> 
> So will the VIP auto detect TnB/SbS and switch, or do I have to manually do it through the DIP switches?
> 
> 
> I have UVerse as my 3D provider, and because the box isn't HDMI 1.4, I have to manually switch to TnB when watching ESPN 3D on my Panasonic VT20. The same would be true for Black Ops on the 360.
> 
> 
> If it does auto switch, how does it detect what format the 3D is in?
> 
> 
> 
> Also would the Xpand X103s or the new Xpand Youniversal glasses work with the VIP on a 60hz Epson HC 720 projector?



Same thing with my Comcast, some TnB, and Some SbS, there are a set of dip switches on the unit, refer to the pics in the first post.


Dip #1 60hz/120hz

Dip #2 SbS

Dip #3 TnB


In this thread it has been pointed out that right now Vip are the only ones that have 60hz/120hz glasses and emitter, however One person said the new Monstervision glasses are capable, not tested as far as I know. If the new expand are the same They should work, but I wouldnt buy them till someone tests them.


Hope that helps.


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20218486
> 
> 
> Same thing with my Comcast, some TnB, and Some SbS, there are a set of dip switches on the unit, refer to the pics in the first post.
> 
> 
> Dip #1 60hz/120hz
> 
> Dip #2 SbS
> 
> Dip #3 TnB
> 
> 
> In this thread it has been pointed out that right now Vip are the only ones that have 60hz/120hz glasses and emitter, however One person said the new Monstervision glasses are capable, not tested as far as I know. If the new expand are the same They should work, but I wouldnt buy them till someone tests them.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



Ok, so to clarify, you do have to toggle dip switches for SbS and TnB, while keeping them both off for Full 3D for 3D BluRay?


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/20218591
> 
> 
> Ok, so to clarify, you do have to toggle dip switches for SbS and TnB, while keeping them both off for Full 3D for 3D BluRay?



Yep, you got it. Please remember this unit is pre-release so that may change.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/20215371
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I have a Viewsonic pro8100 so I'll need the emitter.



As another VS Pro8100 owner I'll be waiting impatiently for your purchase & review of this thing.







I'd really like to think that'd deliver decent 3D but remain pretty doubtful that it'd be bright enough or the flicker would be tolerable.










Ed


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20218604
> 
> 
> Yep, you got it. Please remember this unit is pre-release so that may change.



Jonathan emailed em and said you do not have to toggle the switches (unless it fails to detect) But the unit should auto detect the input, SBS or TNB, Framepacked, .... so are you saying on yours, you always have to set the switches?


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20218764
> 
> 
> Jonathan emailed em and said you do not have to toggle the switches (unless it fails to detect) But the unit should auto detect the input, SBS or TNB, Framepacked, .... so are you saying on yours, you always have to set the switches?



Yes initally I had to force SbS, but mine is with Jonathan now for a firmware upgrade, so I will let you know when I get it back, what the story is.


You are right, you should only have to use the dip's if it doesn't Auto detect,

sorry I should have been clearer.


----------



## Chezbrgr2

By the way,..............


If someone would like to tell me "EXACTLY" and I do mean that, how to test 3D over the internet, like streaming I would be glad to.


This is my computer, Lenovo Ideacentre k320


Nothing has been added to it, I have an Intel Graphics media card, which is 3D capable, it also has an HDMI output. So if someone would like to take me thru the baby steps, I will be glad to try it. But I will need a walkthru, as I said in another thread, I am a computer noob/dumbass,.......... if I want to play a game I put it in my 360, or PS3,..............end of story.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20218604
> 
> 
> Yep, you got it. Please remember this unit is pre-release so that may change.



damn, so it doesn't automatically change the format. That's a PITA.


PS: just saw perfectdark's comments, hopefully he's right.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20218841
> 
> 
> damn, so it doesn't automatically change the format. That's a PITA.
> 
> 
> PS: just saw perfectdark's comments, hopefully he's right.



i'm asking Jonathan again


also, Jonathan confirmed the 3D-Theatre does come with a usb power supply


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20218841
> 
> 
> damn, so it doesn't automatically change the format. That's a PITA.
> 
> 
> PS: just saw perfectdark's comments, hopefully he's right.



perfectdark is right, the dips are for if it _does not_ auto sense it, they are there to force it.


Dont forget cable 3D is still HDMI 1.3, if they were 1.4 boxes the switches probably wouldnt be needed.


Someone correct me if I,m wrong but I believe all the new DirecTv boxes are 1.4, My comcast boxes are 1.3 so I may have needed to use the switch becuase of that.


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20218626
> 
> 
> As another VS Pro8100 owner I'll be waiting impatiently for your purchase & review of this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to think that'd deliver decent 3D but remain pretty doubtful that it'd be bright enough or the flicker would be tolerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



I definitely will report in on my results with the Viewsonic pro8100, but at $130 for each pair of IR glasses this is suddenly getting pretty expensive.


----------



## Robert Clark

Heard from Jonathan and extra IR glasses are $99.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20219065
> 
> 
> perfectdark is right, the dips are for if it _does not_ auto sense it, they are there to force it.
> 
> 
> Dont forget cable 3D is still HDMI 1.3, if they were 1.4 boxes the switches probably wouldnt be needed.
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I,m wrong but I believe all the new DirecTv boxes are 1.4, My comcast boxes are 1.3 so I may have needed to use the switch becuase of that.



here is the reply from Jonathan

*Yes, we always auto-detect if there is something to detect.


DirecTV is being auto-detected 100%.

Comcast does not send correct info-frames so it cannot be auto-detected. No TV/projector, be it 2D or 3D, in the world will auto-detect it. Neither will we. I believe Comcast will work on this in the near future.


Thanks and cheers!*


Either way for me its a non issue... I only play to use my xbox360 (which is SBS) and my WDTV Live playing 3D movies (which are SBS) so i'm good


Already started collecting Xbox360 games that are 3D


Avatar the game

Enslaved (purchased DLC)

COD Black Ops

Crysis 2


can't wait... I can finally wipe the dust off my 4 pairs of Ultra Clears (only able to use them twice, using mt wifes laptop and sterescopic player)


----------



## thebard

Just ordered mine for use with my Optoma HD70, along with the ir emitter & glasses. Still unclear as to whether it will do 120hz (specs say 120; manual says 85), but I will post my findings.


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20219258
> 
> 
> Either way for me its a non issue... I only play to use my xbox360 (which is SBS) and my WDTV Live playing 3D movies (which are SBS) so i'm good



You'll have to use the dip switches with these devices as well as they aren't HDMI 1.4 (which is what has the ability to send the proper flags for auto switching).


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/20219657
> 
> 
> You'll have to use the dip switches with these devices as well as they aren't HDMI 1.4 (which is what has the ability to send the proper flags for auto switching).



Like i said it isn't an issue for me as all my content will be SBS ... so weather it does it auto or i permanently leave the dip switch settings for SBS, doesn't matter.. The 3D-XL doesn't auto detect at all, SBS has to be manually set with the SBS button and TnB doesn't work (optoma working on firmware solution) so no worries here


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20219753
> 
> 
> Like i said it isn't an issue for me as all my content will be SBS ... so weather it does it auto or i permanently leave the dip switch settings for SBS, doesn't matter.. The 3D-XL doesn't auto detect at all, SBS has to be manually set with the SBS button and TnB doesn't work (optoma working on firmware solution) so no worries here



So you aren't using any non 3d content on this setup? When you turn on the xbox before putting the game in the 3d mode, you won't want SbS turned on. Otherwise it will be extremely difficult to navigate the menus.


Also you'll have to turn it off for any regular non-3D TV viewing or for non 3D WDTV content.


----------



## Moolers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine for use with my Optoma HD70, along with the ir emitter & glasses. Still unclear as to whether it will do 120hz (specs say 120; manual says 85), but I will post my findings.



Let us know what you think when you are all set up. I have a HD70 also and would be very interested in your opinion.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/20219890
> 
> 
> So you aren't using any non 3d content on this setup? When you turn on the xbox before putting the game in the 3d mode, you won't want SbS turned on. Otherwise it will be extremely difficult to navigate the menus.
> 
> 
> Also you'll have to turn it off for any regular non-3D TV viewing or for non 3D WDTV content.



hhmm.. you're right.. didn't think of that


But if i bought the 3D-XL, this would be the same problem...

So since i need to turn my DLP Link glasses on and off, i think i can handle flipping some dip switches on/off ... not ideal but acceptable


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20220098
> 
> 
> hhmm.. you're right.. didn't think of that
> 
> 
> But if i bought the 3D-XL, this would be the same problem...
> 
> So since i need to turn my DLP Link glasses on and off, i think i can handle flipping some dip switches on/off ... not ideal but acceptable



Yea, it's the same no matter what if you have an HDMI 1.3 device which is sending the content. My issue with flipping dip switches is that I would most likely mount the VIP Theater on the ceiling or using velcro on top of my projector. Just could become somewhat cumbersome to have to physically switch a small dip. I'm not sure why they didn't add an IR function and a remote to do the toggling.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/20219102
> 
> 
> I definitely will report in on my results with the Viewsonic pro8100, but at $130 for each pair of IR glasses this is suddenly getting pretty expensive.



Thank you sir, much appreciated!










Ed


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/20220181
> 
> 
> Yea, it's the same no matter what if you have an HDMI 1.3 device which is sending the content. My issue with flipping dip switches is that I would most likely mount the VIP Theater on the ceiling or using velcro on top of my projector. Just could become somewhat cumbersome to have to physically switch a small dip. I'm not sure why they didn't add an IR function and a remote to do the toggling.



ya, would have been nice


I hear ya, i planed on hiding mine behind the center speaker or something.. but now i'll have to leave it accesible


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moolers* /forum/post/20219976
> 
> 
> Let us know what you think when you are all set up. I have a HD70 also and would be very interested in your opinion.



Will do, of course.


I had a couple questions for those who are already using this unit:


- Where did you put it in the chain? I have a dlp projector and an lcd tv coming off an hdmi switch, which in turn is coming off my receiver. I'm primarily getting the Theatre for the pj, but would I have luck placing it before the switch in order to use it for the tv as well?


- For those using the emitter, how long is the stock sync cable? Debating whether to order an extension right off the bat...


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20221948
> 
> 
> Will do, of course.
> 
> 
> I had a couple questions for those who are already using this unit:
> 
> 
> - Where did you put it in the chain? I have a dlp projector and an lcd tv coming off an hdmi switch, which in turn is coming off my receiver. I'm primarily getting the Theatre for the pj, but would I have luck placing it before the switch in order to use it for the tv as well?
> 
> 
> - For those using the emitter, how long is the stock sync cable? Debating whether to order an extension right off the bat...



I had no problem with putting the unit before my HDMI splitter for everything except, My Samsung BDC5900, which gave me HDCP issues, the PS3 had no trouble being split. Again a case of HDMI 1.4 vs 1.3.


The cable for the emitter is 3 or 4 feet long, I ordered this one just in case I needed it.

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/20diexwi6mir.html 


Again I think most issues with splitters and switches will not be an issue, The unit ran perfectly thru my Older Onkyo TX-SR805 which should have caused a problem, It also ran thru my Monoprice HDX501.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20222066
> 
> 
> I had no problem with putting the unit before my HDMI splitter for everything except, My Samsung BDC5900, which gave me HDCP issues, the PS3 had no trouble being split. Again a case of HDMI 1.4 vs 1.3.
> 
> 
> The cable for the emitter is 3 or 4 feet long, I ordered this one just in case I needed it.
> 
> http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/20diexwi6mir.html
> 
> 
> Again I think most issues with splitters and switches will not be an issue, The unit ran perfectly thru my Older Onkyo TX-SR805 which should have caused a problem, It also ran thru my Monoprice HDX501.



Thanks, Chez.


Did the emitter come with a power cable?


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20222149
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chez.
> 
> 
> Did the emitter come with a power cable?



No, The emitter gets its power from the supplied cable that connects directly to the Vip Theatre. In the photo on the first page its the one thats connected to the emitter.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20222321
> 
> 
> No, The emitter gets its power from the supplied cable that connects directly to the Vip Theatre. In the photo on the first page its the one thats connected to the emitter.



Cool, that makes things easier.


I've ordered the DIN extension, & I already have a 5v adapter for the Theatre's usb power. I'll just hook it inline before the pj, & run the extender to the emitter at the front of the room. Thanks!


----------



## jmalto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20222490
> 
> 
> Cool, that makes things easier.
> 
> 
> I've ordered the DIN extension, & I already have a 5v adapter for the Theatre's usb power. I'll just hook it inline before the pj, & run the extender to the emitter at the front of the room. Thanks!



Where did you order this? I haven't been able to find any US resellers.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmalto* /forum/post/20224143
> 
> 
> Where did you order this? I haven't been able to find any US resellers.



Contact jonathan at 3d vip directly. Check earlier in this thread for info.


----------



## Slump Buster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmalto* /forum/post/20224143
> 
> 
> Where did you order this? I haven't been able to find any US resellers.



I asked Jonathan this and he said that the only options were to send money via paypal to them for shipment next week or buy through the Canadian company for shipment the following week.


----------



## Jonalex89

Thanks everyone for making this thread fantastic! We (VIP) are continuously working to improve the functionalities and cosmetics of our products to help you get the most out of our units. There are very many exciting accessories including emitter splicer, cinema emitter, 60Hz DLP glasses plus better casing, on the way - testing is under way. We are also promoting Distributed 3D solution via our 3D-Discover with 3D-Syncnodes and getting ready to launch our 3D-Enhancer - for those who already have a 3D projector/television. All I can share here is, we are daily inventing new ways of making our current products and coming products to allow everyone to enjoy the world of 3D. Do know that your comments and suggetions are reviewed and appreciated.

We are at your disposal.

All the best and cheers!

Jonathan Alexander


----------



## Slump Buster

An emitter splicer? I hope this means that we could somehow have emitter signals in 2 different rooms if you are splitting the signal between two rooms.


----------



## Deja Vu

Jonathan - please develop a really good 2D>3D add on converter for a reasonable price. I'd pay a couple of thousand dollars for something that was really good.


----------



## Robert Clark

I preordered yesterday. This should be fascinating. It will be worth it if I can get good 3D out of my non-3D 1080p projector...


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slump Buster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> An emitter splicer? I hope this means that we could somehow have emitter signals in 2 different rooms if you are splitting the signal between two rooms.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/20225333
> 
> 
> Jonathan - please develop a really good 2D>3D add on converter for a reasonable price. I'd pay a couple of thousand dollars for something that was really good.



Ooh... are we making a wish list? Put me down for a bluetooth emitter! And profiles/presets in the 3d Theatre so we can automate our brightness settings for 3d!


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/20227405
> 
> 
> I preordered yesterday. This should be fascinating. It will be worth it if I can get good 3D out of my non-3D 1080p projector...



Way to go Robert!!







I'll be waiting and hoping for positive results with the Pro8100. Gotta admit I'm pretty skeptical about how well this'll work but sure hope I'm wrong. Thanks for giving it a shot!

It's supposed to be released 1st week of April, correct?










Ed


----------



## inefekt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20227550
> 
> 
> Way to go Robert!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be waiting and hoping for positive results with the Pro8100. Gotta admit I'm pretty skeptical about how well this'll work but sure hope I'm wrong. Thanks for giving it a shot!
> 
> It's supposed to be released 1st week of April, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



+1

really interested to see this thing on a Panasonic AE4000 or similar projector


----------



## john2910

Hello,


I also ordered the vip theatre with two glasses.


I hope it will work good on my epson tw5000.


Best regards,


Cees beekhuyzen


----------



## shadowkupo

Hi! I'm a guy from Spain who have reserver an 3d-theatre plus two glasses for my epson tw3500 (8100 in USA) after reading your opinions...I'm very excited about this!!



I wish to know if the flicker problem with 30hz it's too noticiable/annoying while viewing 3d movies or playing 3d games...


Also, do you know if the 3d heaven ultra clear glasses will work with 3d theatre? May I need something more to get it working or it's impossible?


Thanks!!


----------



## sanderdvd

I own a JVC RS20 and was thinking about selling it but now I ve seen this thread I m going to wait. I think my RS20 is 60Hz capable. How can 2x30Hz look ok without getting a headache?


----------



## gotchacovered




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowkupo* /forum/post/20228749
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm a guy from Spain who have reserver an 3d-theatre plus two glasses for my epson tw3500 (8100 in USA) after reading your opinions...I'm very excited about this!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to know if the flicker problem with 30hz it's too noticiable/annoying while viewing 3d movies or playing 3d games...
> 
> 
> Also, do you know if the 3d heaven ultra clear glasses will work with 3d theatre? May I need something more to get it working or it's impossible?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



The Ultra-Clears work with the VIP 3D-Theatre for DLP-Link, but I'd stick with the VIP glasses for an IR setup until I find out more about compatibility (I'm thinking you will have to use the IR setup with that projector, as I don't recall it being a DLP-Link model).


I will tell you something, though: at first, I liked the Ultra-Clear glasses better than the ones VIP is selling, but I now like the VIP ones better. They are a close call, and either will work fine in DLP Mode. Again, that's not exactly applicable to your setup, though.


----------



## slvramalgam

...speaking of 3D glasses, can they (either the VIP or the Ultra-Clear ones) we worn on top of regular glasses? My 2 sons both wear prescription glasses and will need to have the 3D put on top.


----------



## Skiiermike

It seems most people here are talking about there projectors. I have a 3 year old Samsung 1080P LCD with a 60hz refresh rate. What is the likely hood this will work well with my TV?


I'm really in the market for 3D I'm just not in a position to get a new TV right now.


Thanks, any input is appreciated as I do know to much about this 3D stuff.


----------



## HokeySmoke

How does the box handle the frame rate conversion from 24Hz (frame packed) to 30Hz per eye when it's doing the 60Hz 3D? Is it a 1:1:1:2 cadence? I would imagine that would create some pretty severe judder compared to the 2:3 cadence done from 24Hz to 60Hz.


----------



## old corps

Quote:

Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* 
...speaking of 3D glasses, can they (either the VIP or the Ultra-Clear ones) we worn on top of regular glasses? My 2 sons both wear prescription glasses and will need to have the 3D put on top.
I have the Ultra Clear IR glasses. I don't wear prescription glasses but my wife does. She tells me it's no problem and they're still comfortable.

Hope this helps.


Ed


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *inefekt* 
+1

really interested to see this thing on a Panasonic AE4000 or similar projector








Do you mean similar, like my EPSON HC8100, Review in the first post!









Quote:

Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* 
It seems most people here are talking about there projectors. I have a 3 year old Samsung 1080P LCD with a 60hz refresh rate. What is the likely hood this will work well with my TV?


I'm really in the market for 3D I'm just not in a position to get a new TV right now.


Thanks, any input is appreciated as I do know to much about this 3D stuff.
Sorry still working on reviews that I posted in the gamer thread, that were not included in this thread as of yet,.......but

Also Tested On a Samsung LN52A850, Model was purchased in March 2009, build I believe was 2008, A vizio 720p 32" LCD approx 3 years old. Also tested on a 26" 720p Polaroid POS lCD, that my son has, no problems.


I dont see any reason why you would have any problem, another gentleman in this thread also tested on a sony 1080p LCD at 60hz and had no issues!


----------



## Skiiermike

Thanks for the response.


Now it looks like I have something to look forward to. lol


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20234924
> 
> 
> Sorry still working on reviews that I posted in the gamer thread, that were not included in this thread as of yet,.......but
> 
> Also Tested On a Samsung LN52A850, Model was purchased in March 2009, build I believe was 2008, A vizio 720p 32" LCD approx 3 years old. Also tested on a 26" 720p Polaroid POS lCD, that my son has, no problems.



You mentioned that you were able to pass full 3D Blu Ray through an HDMI 1.3 Onkyo AVR. Have you tried this with a 3D BR player other then the PS3 to test if you were able to get the HD audio codecs to work in tandem with the 3D?


----------



## hoogs

Also Chez, what about ghosting with any of the displays? Mostly the 8100, is there any ghosting or crosstalk? That is what I am most afraid of with my AE3000U


----------



## gotchacovered

The glasses fit comfortably over eye glasses.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/20235685
> 
> 
> You mentioned that you were able to pass full 3D Blu Ray through an HDMI 1.3 Onkyo AVR. Have you tried this with a 3D BR player other then the PS3 to test if you were able to get the HD audio codecs to work in tandem with the 3D?



Yes I was able to,.. The Vip Theatre is an Audio passthru device. I no longer have the Onkyo since I tested it so I cant run it again.


To be honest I was getting tired of the switches and splitters I was using, so I went out and Got a Yamaha RX-V887, to simplify things. Now Ive got 6 HDMI IN, and a Dual HDMI out so I can run both Projector or plasma in the room, depending on what I want to watch. The yamaha is nice in that it also has video and audio passthru, so I dont have to have the reciever on just to watch something.


Hopefully someone else here can run the audio test again thru another reciever.


----------



## shadowkupo

Please, can you tell something more about the 30 hz viewing of movies and games?


Have you seen a full movie? It's shocking or annoying to your eyes?


Thanks!!


----------



## muad'dib

What is output Rez? 720p or 1080p?


Just curious if 1080p is inputed will you get 1080p/30/eye output?


Thanks


----------



## zombiehunter47

Ok i have a couple questions about the VIP 3D products. If I just want to use this for PS3 and 3D Blu-Ray would i be better off getting the $300 displayer? Will the displayer or the theater be able to play 1080p SBS 3D .MKV Files through a HDMI 1.3 connection? I would spend the extra 200 to be able to play downloaded or recorded 3d content but i dont have 3d cable in my area so if the theater cant play .MKV SBS 3D i dont want to spend the extra money. Thanks for the help!


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombiehunter47* /forum/post/20239480
> 
> 
> Ok i have a couple questions about the VIP 3D products. If I just want to use this for PS3 and 3D Blu-Ray would i be better off getting the $300 displayer? Will the displayer or the theater be able to play 1080p SBS 3D .MKV Files through a HDMI 1.3 connection? I would spend the extra 200 to be able to play downloaded or recorded 3d content but i dont have 3d cable in my area so if the theater cant play .MKV SBS 3D i dont want to spend the extra money. Thanks for the help!



Here si the sepcs

3D-Displayer = bluray 3D and PS3 games (frame-packed)

3D-Theatre = Bluray 3D /Games, Top-Bottom, Side-By-Side..


So the 3D-theatre plays SBS mkv's. And i've already confirmed with an avs member that he used the 3D-Theatre to play a 1080p SBS mkv using his hdmi 1.3 WDTV Live media player so this si what you want. I've ordered mine and i'll be using the WDTV Live and SBS mkvs to play with it


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoogs* /forum/post/20235851
> 
> 
> Also Chez, what about ghosting with any of the displays? Mostly the 8100, is there any ghosting or crosstalk? That is what I am most afraid of with my AE3000U



The answer is no Both myself and Others have not had this issue.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muad'dib* /forum/post/20238419
> 
> 
> What is output Rez? 720p or 1080p?
> 
> 
> Just curious if 1080p is inputed will you get 1080p/30/eye output?
> 
> 
> Thanks



What you put in is what you get out, in terms of the signal being 720p, 1080i,1080p. I assume its 30 per eye but now your getting over my head, no offense but I really just care that the product works.


I'm sure someone will get down to hardcore specifics when they get the unit and tear it apart, thats not my arena. I just want to watch some things in 3D without having to buy a new "Everything" LOL







.


----------



## threed123

I just want it to work with this new technology:







Jonathan--is that you: VIP Jonathan?


(hey, remember what day this is:







)


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20240648
> 
> 
> I just want it to work with this new technology:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan--is that you: VIP Jonathan?
> 
> 
> (hey, remember what day this is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Now thats funny!!


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowkupo* /forum/post/20237942
> 
> 
> Please, can you tell something more about the 30 hz viewing of movies and games?
> 
> 
> Have you seen a full movie? It's shocking or annoying to your eyes?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I have been thinking about this and if you think about film its only 24 frames per second and if you go back to early film and my fathers old 8mm film that was only 15 frames per second. I never felt that flicker bothered me or gave me a headache even at 15 frames per second.


I am looking forward to the reviews on this. I may get one towards the end of April after I see some review by users.


Ron


----------



## HokeySmoke

A normal 16mm projector has a three blade shutter so that it can project 18 frame per second film at 18 x 3 = 54 frames per second (with each frame shown three times in a row). This "triple flash" puts it above the critical fusion frequency for most people, which means it would not appear to flicker.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20243674
> 
> 
> A normal 16mm projector has a three blade shutter so that it can project 18 frame per second film at 18 x 3 = 54 frames per second (with each frame shown three times in a row). This "triple flash" puts it above the critical fusion frequency for most people, which means it would not appear to flicker.



Actually I meant to say 8mm projector! Not super 8 just 8mm.


Oh I could see flicker but it never gave me a headache. I can see flicker when I see a 24fps movie from a film projector too. IMAX flickers a lot. It doesn't both me.


I am not sure if my Dads old projector flashed 3x the 15 frames. I can run the projector a little faster to minimize flicker but everything would move a little faster.


----------



## HokeySmoke

Most 8mm projectors also triple flash, and all modern movie theater film projectors at least double flash (show the movie at 48hz) to reduce flicker.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20245860
> 
> 
> Most 8mm projectors also triple flash, and all modern movie theater film projectors at least double flash (show the movie at 48hz) to reduce flicker.



How far back did they start using multiple flash? My Dads projector is from the late 1940's.


Thanks,

Ron


----------



## thebard

I think all this is lagrely academic until more people get these units & run them at 60hz. Even then, some people will be more sensitive to flicker than others.


Anyone on this thread who has used the previous (pre-blu) generations of 3d systmes... sensio, etc? Can you comment on 60hz performance in general?


----------



## HokeySmoke

They have been using multiple flash since motion pictures were invented. The concept is very straightforward to implement since you already need a shutter which is just a rotating disc with slots in it. The only issue with adding slots is that the disc needs to get bigger the more slots it has. Just scanning around the net, it looks like many projectors had 3 blade shutters in the 40's, especially if they were designed to run at both 24 and 18 frames per second.


----------



## HokeySmoke

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thebard*
I think all this is lagrely academic until more people get these units & run them at 60hz. Even then, some people will be more sensitive to flicker than others.
I agree and am not trying to rain on anyone's parade. Just providing information. There is a wide variance in flicker sensitivity and it goes down with reduced brightness such as when you watch sequential 3D.


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* 
They have been using multiple flash since motion pictures were invented. The concept is very straightforward to implement since you already need a shutter which is just a rotating disc with slots in it. The only issue with adding slots is that the disc needs to get bigger the more slots it has. Just scanning around the net, it looks like many projectors had 3 blade shutters in the 40's, especially if they were designed to run at both 24 and 18 frames per second.
Thanks! I think this is worth discussing. It appears 8mm was 16fps so times three is 48 flashes. Flicker is noticable for sure. I would think 30 per eye will be very noticable. I guess we will find out soon. My Dads projector is a Revere 8mm. Looks like it came out in 1946. Still works great by the way.


Ron


----------



## EMAGDNIM

I'm waiting to hear more reviews on this before I bite. I bought a 120hz DLP recently as a stop gap to see where the 3D tech is going, but this does sound rather interesting to check out.


----------



## Ronomy

I have a JVC LCOS projector and was thinking again about this multiple flash technique they use with film. The JVC displays 60fps at 120Hz. So with these devices wouldn't the JVC flash twice for every shutter open on the glasses? This should eliminate flicker!


Ron


----------



## HokeySmoke

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ronomy* 
Thanks! I think this is worth discussing. It appears 8mm was 16fps so times three is 48 flashes. Flicker is noticable for sure. I would think 30 per eye will be very noticable. I guess we will find out soon. My Dads projector is a Revere 8mm. Looks like it came out in 1946. Still works great by the way.
There's a video of someone servicing a Revere 1949 8mm projector here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bEN7MxUfYg 


At about 12 minutes you can see the shutter. It's a 3 blade shutter.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20246474
> 
> 
> I have a JVC LCOS projector and was thinking again about this multiple flash technique they use with film. The JVC displays 60fps at 120Hz. So with these devices wouldn't the JVC flash twice for every shutter open on the glasses? ...



If the glasses are running at 60Hz then each of your eyes will still be seeing black at 30 frames per second no matter how many times the projector refreshes during the time that they are not black. It's the black that causes the flicker. You could run at 0 frames per second if the display never went to black, and no one would see flicker.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20247182
> 
> 
> If the glasses are running at 60Hz then each of your eyes will still be seeing black at 30 frames per second no matter how many times the projector refreshes during the time that they are not black. It's the black that causes the flicker. You could run at 0 frames per second if the display never went to black, and no one would see flicker.



Good point! I wasn't thnking about the dark frame for each eye.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20246721
> 
> 
> There's a video of someone servicing a Revere 1949 8mm projector here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bEN7MxUfYg
> 
> 
> At about 12 minutes you can see the shutter. It's a 3 blade shutter.



Not the same model as my Dads but very similar.


----------



## netvlada

Will 3d theatre work in europe.I have panasanic plasma from 2008 yaer and i want to watch 3d satellite channels with side by side and my satellite box have option 50hz or 60hz.Please answer me if somebody know this.


----------



## sanderdvd

are there any reviews yet with low lumens 1080p projectors?


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netvlada* /forum/post/20249186
> 
> 
> Will 3d theatre work in europe.I have panasanic plasma from 2008 yaer and i want to watch 3d satellite channels with side by side and my satellite box have option 50hz or 60hz.Please answer me if somebody know this.



I would adress that question directly to Vip, but I believe it does have PAL support.

http://www.3d-vip.com/#!contact


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd* /forum/post/20249222
> 
> 
> are there any reviews yet with low lumens 1080p projectors?



Not that I'm aware of yet, or at least have not seen any. Don't forget the product has not officially been released yet. Just to clarify when you say "low"

what are you talking 800, 1000?


If I can get an answer to that maybe I can check a few friends and do a test.


----------



## tomsell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20249501
> 
> 
> I would adress that question directly to Vip, but I believe it does have PAL support.
> 
> http://www.3d-vip.com/#!contact



I live in the uk and asked VIP the same question about my Sony projector and they have confirmed it does work.


----------



## tomsell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20249513
> 
> 
> Not that I'm aware of yet, or at least have not seen any. Don't forget the product has not officially been released yet. Just to clarify when you say "low"
> 
> what are you talking 800, 1000?
> 
> 
> If I can get an answer to that maybe I can check a few friends and do a test.



My projector is 1000 L so if u could find out that would be great!


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomsell99* /forum/post/20249560
> 
> 
> My projector is 1000 L so if u could find out that would be great!



It will probably work but will it be bright enough for you? Too many other factors at play. Size of screen, screen gain, age of bulb and how many of those lumens are already lost. Longer throw distance lowers lumens too.


You could probably raise brightness to make it watchable. Contrast can't go up any higher so basically your contrast ratio would be much smaller. Can you live with peak lumens only yielding below 10ft-L on the screen?


These are all your decisions. Nobody else can make that decision for you. Some people can watch with peak ft-L at 4 or 5 and not be bothered by it.


----------



## john2910

Does anybody know where Jonathan Alexande did go?


I send him a qouple off emails but he doesnt respond anymore.


Before the payment he was very quik with answering.


The last thing he mentioned that he recieved my payment.


But i send him some questions so as if there other glasses that are comptible if i need more(i ordered two pair with my vip theater)


can i use the xpand X101sc?


And when they gonne send my package.


Best regards cees beekhuyzen from holland


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20249604
> 
> 
> It will probably work but will it be bright enough for you? Too many other factors at play. Size of screen, screen gain, age of bulb and how many of those lumens are already lost. Longer throw distance lowers lumens too.
> 
> 
> You could probably raise brightness to make it watchable. Contrast can't go up any higher so basically your contrast ratio would be much smaller. Can you live with peak lumens only yielding below 10ft-L on the screen?
> 
> 
> These are all your decisions. Nobody else can make that decision for you. Some people can watch with peak ft-L at 4 or 5 and not be bothered by it.



I agree with all of your points and will definitely post if I get to do a test those factors. That being said, I have already said in my original review that I wished for more Lumens with mine, Epson HC8100. However the image I saw was definitely watchable, and if I can test units with lower lumens than mine, I will tell you straightup that it's not watchable, or too dark.


I don't work for Vip and have no intention of misleading someone to buy a product. There is also certainly a return policy, so nothing ventured, nothing gained. I guess what I'm saying is you could spend a 1,000 on a new setup or you could give it a whirl and see what happens.


----------



## Ronomy

What we need is to know what precentage of light is lost with the glasses. Then you just subtract that from the ft-L you have on your screen now. My guess is we would lose about 60%. In my setup with an old bulb I get about 12 ft-L on my screen so I would have about 4-5 ft-L. With a new bulb I'll probably have about 8 ft-L on my system. Keep in mind I have read that IMAX theaters can be down in the 4 ft-L range when watching 3D movies. Your local theaters are probably about the same. You'll want to have a very dark room with dark walls to get the best image or you could just shrink the image size to get a brighter image.


Ron


----------



## inefekt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20234924
> 
> 
> Do you mean similar, like my EPSON HC8100, Review in the first post!



haha, quite possibly










just a thought, and this may have already been answered, but has anybody compared the results of running the theater in 120hz 3d mode vs 60hz normal mode on the _same_ DLP projector such as the Acer h5360?

So using DLP Link glasses in 120hz vs emitter glasses in 60hz. I'm thinking more in terms of the difference in brightness between the two modes as obviously there's a drop in brightness when choosing DLP Link 3D mode on these types of projectors whereas the normal 2D modes are super bright light cannons!


----------



## threed123

Heard from Jonathan today. VIP Theatre boxes will start shipping April 7th in order they were preordered.


----------



## Robert Clark

Cool. I'm looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20250341
> 
> 
> What we need is to know what precentage of light is lost with the glasses. Then you just subtract that from the ft-L you have on your screen now. My guess is we would lose about 60%.



With shutter glasses, the loss is 84%. I wish it were only 60%!


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/20254243
> 
> 
> Cool. I'm looking forward to trying this out.



And I'm looking forward to your review using the VS Pro8100!!

















Ed


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20254555
> 
> 
> With shutter glasses, the loss is 84%. I wish it were only 60%!



84% !! Can't be that much. Even if you had 40ft-L in 2D you would only have 6ft-L with 3D. I am figuring you lose 2/3rds of your output.


84% would mean you only retain 16% of your light output. That's nuts! Every front projector would be way too dim. Even flat panel TV's would struggle.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20255270
> 
> 
> 84% !! Can't be that much. Even if you had 40ft-L in 2D you would only have 6ft-L with 3D. I am figuring you lose 2/3rds of your output.
> 
> 
> 84% would mean you only retain 16% of your light output. That's nuts! Every front projector would be way too dim. Even flat panel TV's would struggle.


 http://3dvision-blog.com/all-3d-glas...-much-exactly/ 


Remember, the best you can get is 50% light transmisson (meaning a 50% light loss) due to the Duty Cycle (Left eye open, right eye closed)


----------



## jadeezra

Oh gosh, another small delay. Jonathan originally said they would ship today. Wonder what happened now? At this point, might as well of waited on the shipment of 3d-xls lol. Does anybody know if Consignia will be getting the first shipments?


----------



## hoogs

To be fair, Jonathan said they would ship "The first week of April"


----------



## jadeezra

Well I directly asked him on the phone and he said the 4th. This is what Jay at cosignia told me he said as well.


----------



## threed123

Who knows, they might be filling the retail pipeline first--so that they both can ship at the same time. Let's face it, he can't afford not to get this right. He's got one shot at it or he loses a big customer base here.


----------



## jadeezra

Oh, I wasnt being serious or anything. Its just a couple of days. We've already waited this long whats a couple more days. I'm just hoping that cosignia is shipping this week.


----------



## jadeezra

And like the above guy said he is meeting the first week of april deadline. I just asked him for a more specific guess and that was his response. But getting shipments in late and other variables can change everything. Does anybody know if the displayers are shipping at the same time as the others? I know he said they all arrive as displayers and that he installs a chip and firmware in house that turns them into the theaters. So this was going to take a 3 days or so he said.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20255561
> 
> http://3dvision-blog.com/all-3d-glas...-much-exactly/
> 
> 
> Remember, the best you can get is 50% light transmisson (meaning a 50% light loss) due to the Duty Cycle (Left eye open, right eye closed)



I wouldn't go by the meter reading with the shutters going. It wouldn't read quick enough. The open shutter reading is more like what the glasses do at reducing light levels. So 12% to 13% plus the 50% loss in duty cycle. So 62% to 63% light loss.


If it were 84% loss all displays would be unwatchable. 2ft-L off the screen? NUTS! Way too dark. 4ft-L is dark enough and more in line with the readings found in IMAX theaters. They were designed for 12-18 ft-L on 2D movies and with the shutter glasses that puts them in the 4 or 5ft-L to 7 or 8ft-L range max.


I have been to a guys house that had an old CRT setup and he was living with 4ft-L on 2D video and was quite happy. It took a half hour to get used to it. I can be very happy with 8ft-L.


Best thing to do is watch regular TV with sun glasses on or put an ND filter in front of the projector to knock out 60% to 70 % of the light for a while before starting a 3D movie. Actually thats a good idea. I have some ND filters I will look at my projector while removing 75% and see if I can handle it.


----------



## HokeySmoke

The slower the meter the better. You want to read average, not instantaneous brightness. DCI 3D brightness spec is 4.5fL but that's usually off of a silver screen with about 2.3 gain, equivalent to 2.0fL off a 1 gain screen.

www.reald.com/Content/Files/REALD3DSystems.pdf


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20256114
> 
> 
> The slower the meter the better. You want to read average, not instantaneous brightness. DCI 3D brightness spec is 4.5fL but that's usually off of a silver screen with about 2.3 gain, equivalent to 2.0fL off a 1 gain screen.
> 
> www.reald.com/Content/Files/REALD3DSystems.pdf



It does say reading through the glasses is not an accurate measurement and that you should measure a 2D source and calculate. Although it does say shutter glasses are only 16% efficient. I don't see how any one can use a front projector like the JVC's. You need at least twice the light output maybe more and a sub 100 inch screen. Better off with the biggest plasma or LCD flat panel you can find.


Thing is I have looked at the Panasonic 3D TV's in Best Buy and I didn't think it was any where near a 75%+ light loss with the glasses on. It appeard to be close to 50% plus a tinny bit more. Not 84%.


Going to be a lot of upset people when they get these devices if you ask me. If people think its bright enough then these figures are wrong.


Going to be interesting reading this thread in the next couple weeks.


IMHO


Ron


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Just a heads up,.........


I was able to do a short vid and post it to youtube..........here ya go







Also for those that have access to HBO 3D on demand, Avatar 3D has shown up in the Movies available to view.


----------



## threed123

Chezbrgr2--Absolutely excellent! Thank you for that!


----------



## thebard

Awesome video, Chez! I can't wait until my unit ships...!


----------



## jadeezra

Thank you Cheez, its nice to see somebody go out of there way and post a video of their unit finally. Congrats! This product has a huge market and advantage over the 3d-xl and vp3d1 imo.


----------



## old corps

Thanks for taking the time Cheese, really appreciate it!










Ed


----------



## shajan

Thanks a lot Chez.


----------



## Deja Vu

Great video demonstration - it also give an indication of the large light drop when the glasses go on. The screen is important! A high lumen projector is crucial. I really want to try this with my Epson 9500.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/20257124
> 
> 
> Great video demonstration - it also give an indication of the large light drop when the glasses go on. The screen is important! A high lumen projector is crucial. I really want to try this with my Epson 9500.



Good point... I have an Optoma hd70 displaying 80" diagonal, it's pretty bright, but still...


(Also, nearing the end of my current bulb!)


----------



## Billbofet

Thanks Chez.


This video is incredibly informative and points out exactly what I was expecting of the product.


What is your take on the drop in brightness? I feel the video is probably not representative of what you are seeing in person.


Great job!!!!


----------



## hoogs

Thanks for the vid Chez! Looks like a great product. Makes me want it even more now lol. I just can't afford $600+ right now


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoogs* /forum/post/20257922
> 
> 
> Thanks for the vid Chez! Looks like a great product. Makes me want it even more now lol. I just can't afford $600+ right now



Neither could I!

Don't tell the wife...


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20256325
> 
> 
> Although it does say shutter glasses are only 16% efficient.



So who's "nuts" now? 84% = fact, "60%" = made up/nuts lol


Page 9 of this link will tell you the same:

http://www.barco.com/projection_syst...copic_proj.pdf


----------



## LVNeptune

This is one of the most EPIC devices I have seen! I am getting the Gamer one for my 120hz desktop monitor and the Theatre mode for my Mitsu 65" DLP 60hz TV.


Definately a hole in the wallet BUT I was going to buy a 65 or 73" 3D TV anyway, and this is MUCH cheaper. This product will be huge and if it does live up to these reviews, should be sold in tons of Mom and Pop shops










This just goes to show the world we live in. Current technology TV's are already compatible with 3D but instead we have to keep buying new TV's every 3 years for new technology.


----------



## LVNeptune

Neg on Gamer, apparently it's for DLP's ONLY. The other two higher ones I will be picking up though.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/20257827
> 
> 
> Thanks Chez.
> 
> 
> This video is incredibly informative and points out exactly what I was expecting of the product.
> 
> 
> What is your take on the drop in brightness? I feel the video is probably not representative of what you are seeing in person.
> 
> 
> Great job!!!!



First off thanks to all off you!


Heres my take on the brightness, you are correct the video does make the drop in brightness seem way more than it actually is, and I mean WAY MORE.

I knew better than to try to shoot thru the glasses but, oh well.


Now of course there is a drop in brightness, is it more extreme than my 3D TV yes, but no so extreme that colors are lost and the picture isn't at least enjoyable.


As I said in my original review do I wish I had 500 more lumens? Sure I do, am I glad I didn't have to buy a new projector, and screen just for 3D?..........


HELL YES I'm glad!
























Hope that covers it, and thanks to all of you again.


----------



## threed123

On other forums, many solved their brightness problems with 2D with the purchase of a Dalite High Power screen. Although it's retroreflective (and will cost more money), it still almost doubles the gain for most projectors giving any screen size. There are always tradeoffs, and workarounds, they just cost money...:


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20257976
> 
> 
> So who's "nuts" now? 84% = fact, "60%" = made up/nuts lol
> 
> 
> Page 9 of this link will tell you the same:
> 
> http://www.barco.com/projection_syst...copic_proj.pdf



LOL. Yeah it looks like a real value. Must be why some people are complaning about the new JVC brightness levels.


Based on calculations to get the goal of about 4.5 ftL you need a projector setup that will give you over 30ftL in 2D to have an enjoyable picture in 3D.


If you get an ND8 filter and look through it its about the same lumen drop. So you lose around 3 F stops. This is actually a little more loss than with the glasses.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20258635
> 
> 
> On other forums, many solved their brightness problems with 2D with the purchase of a Dalite High Power screen. Although it's retroreflective (and will cost more money), it still almost doubles the gain for most projectors giving any screen size. There are always tradeoffs, and workarounds, they just cost money...:



Silverstar would be even better!


----------



## jadeezra

Okay, I got an email from Jonathan saying Consignias batch would be shiipped out this week.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jadeezra* /forum/post/20258700
> 
> 
> Okay, I got an email from Jonathan saying Consignias batch would be shiipped out this week.



Awesome Jad..



Have you watched the YouTube video of the 3D-VIP Theatre using 60hz projector?


----------



## john2910

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* 
First off thanks to all off you!


Heres my take on the brightness, you are correct the video does make the drop in brightness seem way more than it actually is, and I mean WAY MORE.

I knew better than to try to shoot thru the glasses but, oh well.


Now of course there is a drop in brightness, is it more extreme than my 3D TV yes, but no so extreme that colors are lost and the picture isn't at least enjoyable.


As I said in my original review do I wish I had 500 more lumens? Sure I do, am I glad I didn't have to buy a new projector, and screen just for 3D?..........


HELL YES I'm glad!
























Hope that covers it, and thanks to all of you again.
Is there any flicker and ghosting on the epson at 60hz?


I cant wait to get mine.


Best regards,


Cees beekhuyzen


----------



## Billbofet

Chez,


Would you say adjusting settings for 3D content such as jacking up contrast, brightness, etc. helps to overcome the drop in brightness?


Reason I ask is my current calibration is very low on most settings, so I believe I have a lot of room to move if this improves the pq.


Thanks again,

Bill


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/20259896
> 
> 
> Chez,
> 
> 
> Would you say adjusting settings for 3D content such as jacking up contrast, brightness, etc. helps to overcome the drop in brightness?
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is my current calibration is very low on most settings, so I believe I have a lot of room to move if this improves the pq.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Bill



I would try bumping up gamma rather than change brightness. Contrast should already be maxed out for 2D performance witha projector. Good news is you can use a VP like the DUO to adjust color and gamma if you place the 3D Theater between the source and Duo.


----------



## acem77

Does the payment method concern anyone else?

I am not sure about paying with a cash advance... wont this be at the extra cost to the buyer from the credit card?

I feel like am going to spending enough money for all of this


$499.00 3D-Theatre

$129.00 IR emitter glasses with emitter

$99.00 additional glasses without the emitter

$9.99 shipping Domestic

$736 total


Jonathan Alexander


"The order can be placed via www.PayPal.com and selecting SEND MONEY ONLINE and checking the box that says PAYING FOR SOMETHING WITH A CASH ADVANCE and then making the payment to [email protected] "


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20260247
> 
> 
> I would try bumping up gamma rather than change brightness. Contrast should already be maxed out for 2D performance witha projector. Good news is you can use a VP like the DUO to adjust color and gamma if you place the 3D Theater between the source and Duo.



Cool. Thanks for the advice. My point is that I have a lot of room to work with in order to increase brightness and I would probably eyeball the adjustments since there is no real calibration for 3D - unless there is


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/20259896
> 
> 
> Chez,
> 
> 
> Would you say adjusting settings for 3D content such as jacking up contrast, brightness, etc. helps to overcome the drop in brightness?
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is my current calibration is very low on most settings, so I believe I have a lot of room to move if this improves the pq.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Bill



The only thing I did was put my Epson in Dynamic Mode, I felt that was the best for this application. I normally watch in Theatre Black 1. Will have more time to play in a few days with overall settings then save it to Memory specifically for 3D.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20260247
> 
> 
> I would try bumping up gamma rather than change brightness. Contrast should already be maxed out for 2D performance witha projector. Good news is you can use a VP like the DUO to adjust color and gamma if you place the 3D Theater between the source and Duo.



I will try that as well,







.

Right now I remember it being set at 2.0 so I will check and play with that as well.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Got a chance to post another today, this One shows ESPN 3D, and A brief glimpse of The PS3 doing stardust.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c59Jj5zaLDc 


Please no comments about the unpainted wall behind where the TV was, the wife wanted it on a stand and has not picked a new color yet!


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20260771
> 
> 
> The only thing I did was put my Epson in Dynamic Mode, I felt that was the best for this application. I normally watch in Theatre Black 1. Will have more time to play in a few days with overall settings then save it to Memory specifically for 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try that as well,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Right now I remember it being set at 2.0 so I will check and play with that as well.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Got a chance to post another today, this One shows ESPN 3D, and A brief glimpse of The PS3 doing stardust.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c59Jj5zaLDc
> 
> 
> Please no comments about the unpainted wall behind where the TV was, the wife wanted it on a stand and has not picked a new color yet!



So how is the flicker and ghosting at 60hz?


Best regards cees beekhuyzen


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20260556
> 
> 
> Does the payment method concern anyone else?
> 
> I am not sure about paying with a cash advance... wont this be at the extra cost to the buyer from the credit card?
> 
> I feel like am going to spending enough money for all of this
> 
> 
> $499.00 3D-Theatre
> 
> $129.00 IR emitter glasses with emitter
> 
> $99.00 additional glasses without the emitter
> 
> $9.99 shipping Domestic
> 
> $736 total
> 
> 
> Jonathan Alexander
> 
> 
> "The order can be placed via www.PayPal.com and selecting SEND MONEY ONLINE and checking the box that says PAYING FOR SOMETHING WITH A CASH ADVANCE and then making the payment to [email protected] "



100% concerns me


Thats why i ordered mine from consignia.ca

http://www.consignia.ca/categories/3...6-Accessories/


----------



## jadeezra

I got an auto reply from consignia, that these are going to be shipped out tomorrow? Can anybody verify this? I hope so, I updated my shipping to ups 3 day and it could be here as soon as saturday if true.


Okay, nevermind I misread their comment. Jonathan is shipping the units to cosignia tomorrow. So they said the estimated ship date is pretty accurate.


----------



## acem77

"The order can be placed via www.PayPal.com and selecting SEND MONEY ONLINE and checking the box that says PAYING FOR SOMETHING WITH A CASH ADVANCE and then making the payment to [email protected] "




Just called paypal they will not protect the buyer for this type of payment.

you could get screwed..


----------



## jadeezra

At this point vip is all filled up anyhow with preorders from individuals and companies. Try consignia if your interested. They ordered 20 of each displayer/theaters but I'm not sure if any are left.


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20260857
> 
> 
> So how is the flicker and ghosting at 60hz?
> 
> 
> Best regards cees beekhuyzen



Please would someone comment on the "ghosting" and "flicker". I don't think there will be much "ghosting" at 30hz per eye, but I sure am worried about flicker. JVC ameliorated the "ghosting" issue by using 48hz per eye for 3D BD. When 60hz per eye is used the "ghosting" becomes an issue.


Almost forgot - what's the range for the emitter? I'm not interested if its three or four feet!


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/20261554
> 
> 
> Please would someone comment on the "ghosting" and "flicker". I don't think there will be much "ghosting" at 30hz per eye, but I sure am worried about flicker. JVC ameliorated the "ghosting" issue by using 48hz per eye for 3D BD. When 60hz per eye is used the "ghosting" becomes an issue.
> 
> 
> Almost forgot - what's the range for the emitter? I'm not interested if its three or four feet!



id like to know my self, plan to use it on a my 60hz samsung dlp,


----------



## SgtVideo

If you read the posts on the Rear Projection forums from the Mitsi and Samsung 67A750 DLP users who used various mods to get their obsolete 3d Ready sets working. I don't remember reading that being an issue for that breed of 60hz. set. And those were checkerboard type.


I am interested in the VIP Displayer to use on my Samdung LED DLP as well plus my Panasonic AE4000 Proj. It appears that I will need to use the emitter setup to keep glasses inventory to one type.


The discussion about some individuals being more sensitive to flicker than others is probably the greater likelihood than other concerns. Ambient lighting adjustments may mitigate that problem to those with that sensitivity or they could just hold out for 120hz.


Will definitely be interested in the reports of the early adopters.


----------



## HokeySmoke

How do you adjust the delay (i.e. the time between the output from the VIP box and the actual image on screen, which varies from display to display)? Is it a glasses adjustment or a DIP switch adjustment?


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20259389
> 
> 
> Is there any flicker and ghosting on the epson at 60hz?
> 
> 
> I cant wait to get mine.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> 
> Cees beekhuyzen





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20260857
> 
> 
> So how is the flicker and ghosting at 60hz?
> 
> 
> Best regards cees beekhuyzen





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/20261554
> 
> 
> Please would someone comment on the "ghosting" and "flicker". I don't think there will be much "ghosting" at 30hz per eye, but I sure am worried about flicker. JVC ameliorated the "ghosting" issue by using 48hz per eye for 3D BD. When 60hz per eye is used the "ghosting" becomes an issue.
> 
> 
> Almost forgot - what's the range for the emitter? I'm not interested if its three or four feet!



I'm Sitting 13 feet away with no problems.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20261958
> 
> 
> id like to know my self, plan to use it on a my 60hz samsung dlp,



As i said in the FIRST post,







there is some flicker to be seen initially. For instance when you first turn on the glasses and say there is a bright white background, then sure your gonna see flicker. But as you settle in I have found in almost every test I ran that the flicker just melts away and I enjoyed the immersion in whatever I was watching.


A prime example of this is if you turn on ESPN and the Winter X games is on are you going to see flicker? SURE YOU ARE! But that is the extreme in my opinion.


I at first resisted this post but I realize that this is what people want to know, so I answered.


That being said, I believe that flicker is also very subjective, and for me it is a non issue.


BTW I also don't see rainbows in DLP, but thats a whole other conversation that I hope we don't get into here.


As I've said before I believe they have a great product that does what is says it does. My suggestion is to order, and soon. If you don't like the product it certainly will be easy to return.


Please refer to the very first post in this thread by me, or check out the review from Gotchacovered. Both of these posts have alot of your questions answered already.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20262483
> 
> 
> How do you adjust the delay (i.e. the time between the output from the VIP box and the actual image on screen, which varies from display to display)? Is it a glasses adjustment or a DIP switch adjustment?



I have not seen any need for that type of adjustment, nor do I know of one. I will ask.


Are you referring to an audio Adjustment? Or Video?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20261266
> 
> 
> "The order can be placed via www.PayPal.com and selecting SEND MONEY ONLINE and checking the box that says PAYING FOR SOMETHING WITH A CASH ADVANCE and then making the payment to [email protected] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just called paypal they will not protect the buyer for this type of payment.
> 
> you could get screwed..



VIP accepted my payment via paypal linked to my (protected) credit card.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20262551
> 
> 
> I have not seen any need for that type of adjustment, nor do I know of one. I will ask.
> 
> 
> Are you referring to an audio Adjustment? Or Video?



This would be a video adjustment, but it is similar in principle to the audio delay adjustment one would need to adjust for the video processing, as it's the video processing that creates the delay. The issue is described pretty well in the MonsterVision manual on page 23:

http://www.monstercable.com/lit/Max_3D_manual.pdf 


"Ghosting and fuzziness appears when there is a delay between the 3D emitter port and the alternating light emitting from the display. This delay between display and eyewear causes some of the left eye’s image to “bleed” into the right eye and vice-versa, yielding a ghost or faint double image on the display. In this case, since the video signal is delayed at the display, more delay must be added to the 3D emitter signal so that the signals match again."


----------



## Skiiermike

Just a thought for everyone worried about the payment because I've seen a few posts now. I do a lot of online shopping due to where I live. Whenever I have made purchases and didn't receive the item (if that's what anyone is worried about) you can call Visa ( The only one I know for sure that does this) and select the option to file a claim.


Tell them your story and they will refund your money. If it turns out you lied when they preform there investigation they take the money back with a high interest rate.


Mike


----------



## Joel802

GM all. Very interesting product. I am not sure which unit will fit my bill, the VIP Displayer or the VIP Theatre. I have U-verse and it costs extra to have 3d programming so I think I would go with the Displayer model. However I read the product literature on the Displayer and it doesn't state that it outputs 1080p 3d but rather 720p. That is not really a bad thing as the real gain is to have 3d on a non 3d display. Chez, you have used the VIP Theatre for a little while now, does your unit output 1080p 3d? Have you tried 3d blu ray with the VIP unit? You can verify this by checking the input information on your projector, the Epson 8100.


I am also curious as to what glasses and emitter kits work with this device.

Hopefully more users will investigate further.


Cheers


----------



## space123321

I had the pleasure of discussing the theater with Jonathan pre-release and was able to secure an advance unit from him. Jonathan is a pleasure to deal with and always answers any questions. There was absolutely no concern with our transaction and everything was flawless. At a time when I was fed up with empty promises and misleading information from Optoma regarding the 3dxl, it was such a pleasure to do business with a company that is so passionate for its product and truley cares for its customers - thanks again Jonathan!


Now regarding the Theater - it is truely amazing! The 3d that I am experiencing on my hd66 is outstanding. Zero ghosting - zero hastles. Simply plug the unit into your setup, turn everything on and you have 3d. Simply and easy. I have a vt25 3d tv upstairs - the 3d effect is so much better on the Theater. Where gaming looked just ok on the 3dtv - it looks outstanding on the Theater. Where I know ghosting is present in certain parts of films on the vt25 - zero ghosting on the Theater.


As I am using DLP glasses - eye synch was an issue that was brought up on other forums. This is not a concern at all - esspecially with the use of my WDlive media box. Once you have confirmed the eye synch is correct - I can fast forward, rewind, pause - even stop films and choose a new one... no concerns what so ever and never have to re-synch. The 3d is so immersive that it easy to see if it is not in synch - simply reverse the eyes and you are set!


The one and only issue that I experienced was occasionally when I turned on the system my blacks were washed out and appeared blue? Through emails back and forth with Jonathan and trial and error, I basically figured out it was user error. As long as I turn the projector on first and have it looking for a source, once everything is then turned on I have no issues.


I am 110% satisfied with VIP and the theater. Can't say enough thanks! Now - back to enjoying some 106" 3d lol! Everyone should be receiving their units in the next week or so - I really look forward to seeing the positive feedback in this forum!


----------



## Billbofet

Would this unit do SBS .mkv files streamed over PS3 Media Server?


I am currently eyeing the Displayer unit, but if this worked, the price difference up to the Theater unit would probably be worth it for me given there is more content going this route.


Thanks.


----------



## space123321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/20264786
> 
> 
> Would this unit do SBS .mkv files streamed over PS3 Media Server?
> 
> 
> I am currently eyeing the Displayer unit, but if this worked, the price difference up to the Theater unit would probably be worth it for me given there is more content going this route.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



This should work no problem - as you can manually push sbs (or top and bottom) images into 3d. Heck you can push regular 2d images into 3d (however it is not suggested as it is hard on the brain and eyes lol). I experience this while trying to navigate my wdlive video menu which is not SBS obviously. Trick is to simply close one eye!


----------



## Billbofet

So the Theater can push 2D images to 3D?


The reason I ask is that I thought the PS3 had to "recognize" 3D content in order to allow it to be run through the Theater/Displayer. Running it through PS3 Media Server, I assumed it just would play the SBS and bypass the PS3 - if that makes any sense at all..... me confused.


----------



## thebard

I think space is being facetious... describing the effect on 2d video when SBS mode is forced on the 3d Theatre...


----------



## Billbofet

Okay, so let me know if my thinking is right on this.


Say I run a SBS .mkv file, I switch the Theather unit to SBS mode and it just takes that stream and 3D-ifies it allowing it to synch with the glasses, etc.. .and produce a 3D image.


In other words the PS3 is just supplying the file or media being played and the Theather is converting the signal.


Right?


Thanks again.


----------



## space123321

LOL - sorry for the confusion. You can manually push the sbs image into 3d on the theater therefore if you are streaming a sbs video on the ps3 you can manually aply the sbs setting. Once you manually enter sbs 3d, the sbs images are then 3d - 2d images end up being well... a mess on screen as you are seperating one image into 2 seperate images... simpyl manually turn off the sbs 3d and you will have your 2d image again.


This is only for sbs content. The theater automatically goes into 3d mode for 3d bluray and 3d gaming on the ps3.


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *space123321* /forum/post/20264972
> 
> 
> LOL - sorry for the confusion. You can manually push the sbs image into 3d on the theater therefore if you are streaming a sbs video on the ps3 you can manually aply the sbs setting. Once you manually enter sbs 3d, the sbs images are then 3d - 2d images end up being well... a mess on screen as you are seperating one image into 2 seperate images... simpyl manually turn off the sbs 3d and you will have your 2d image again.
> 
> 
> This is only for sbs content. The theater automatically goes into 3d mode for 3d bluray and 3d gaming on the ps3.




Awesome. Thanks for clearing that up. Now you have me thinking the Theater might be the way to go.


----------



## Billbofet

One more question - for now:

Does each pair of glasses need the emitter.


When looking on the Consigna site, I only see the IR glasses (60/120Hz) with the emitter for $139. I thought one emitter was all that is needed and cannot find the IR glasses without.


Thanks again,

Bill


----------



## protovision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/20265346
> 
> 
> One more question - for now:
> 
> Does each pair of glasses need the emitter.
> 
> 
> When looking on the Consigna site, I only see the IR glasses (60/120Hz) with the emitter for $139. I thought one emitter was all that is needed and cannot find the IR glasses without.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Bill



can't say for sure, but I found this on their site:
http://www.consignia.ca/products/VIP...rojectors.html


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/20265346
> 
> 
> One more question - for now:
> 
> Does each pair of glasses need the emitter.
> 
> 
> When looking on the Consigna site, I only see the IR glasses (60/120Hz) with the emitter for $139. I thought one emitter was all that is needed and cannot find the IR glasses without.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Bill



Only one emitter needed... if I recall, Jonathan said the ir glasses are available for $99 each.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *protovision* /forum/post/20265371
> 
> 
> can't say for sure, but I found this on their site:
> http://www.consignia.ca/products/VIP...rojectors.html



yes only 1 emitter needed and the above link are the 60hz/120hz glasses $99 free shipping


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20258593
> 
> 
> First off thanks to all off you!
> 
> 
> Heres my take on the brightness, you are correct the video does make the drop in brightness seem way more than it actually is, and I mean WAY MORE.
> 
> I knew better than to try to shoot thru the glasses but, oh well.
> 
> 
> Now of course there is a drop in brightness, is it more extreme than my 3D TV yes, but no so extreme that colors are lost and the picture isn't at least enjoyable.
> 
> 
> As I said in my original review do I wish I had 500 more lumens? Sure I do, am I glad I didn't have to buy a new projector, and screen just for 3D?..........
> 
> 
> HELL YES I'm glad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that covers it, and thanks to all of you again.



I have an Acer h5360, which is about 2400 lumens. Once I put on the Nvidia glasses on for 3D the light drop, I would estimate, would be about 75%, maybe a little more. I think I have about 600 lumens off the screen and its a 2.8 gain HP! What does help is that with the glasses on the pupils in my eyes open a lot and this obviously helps compensate for the dramatic light loss, so it doesn't seem so precipitous. There is a very significant loss of light, but we don't realize it because our eyes react and compensate, to some extent, for this loss. I think the Sony 3D projector puts out about 175 to 200 lumens in 3D with glasses on - not enough for me even with my pupils fully dilated.


----------



## SpecialBlend

I want this for my AE4000u badly. Will use for PS3 games, 3dBlurays, and ESPN3D. Anybody know what happens when you engage features such as frame interpolation on the projector. Looking forward to more reviews!!!


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/20266852
> 
> 
> I think I have about 600 lumens off the screen and its a 2.8 gain HP! I think the Sony 3D projector puts out about 175 to 200 lumens in 3D with glasses on - not enough for me even with my pupils fully dilated.



Wow, I have a 144" 1.3 gain screen and with the ACER I don't take that big of a hit. Will be interesting to see what my Mits 3800 looks like in 3D on that big of screen. Now I watch 2D in low lamp mode and that's been fine for me, I'm thinking that normal mode with beefed up gamma should look ok--we'll see










And OMG--tomorrow is the 7th!!--it's shippin' time


----------



## defiancecp

I don't know that anyone has tried it, but in theory frame interpolation would make the "in-between" frame something between left-eye and right-eye, which would make everything completely wrong.


----------



## SgtVideo

Talked to Jonathan today regarding questions for my system. He also indicated there would be an upgrade path for early adopters.


Attached is their current brochure for the "Theater" product for those who wish it.


----------



## threed123

So quiet on the board today...all waiting for shipping tracking number apparently...


----------



## Richcom144

Yeah, Im waiting to get my tracking info for the theatre from consignia NOW


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richcom144* /forum/post/20270574
> 
> 
> Yeah, Im waiting to get my tracking info for the theatre from consignia NOW



Same here


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *defiancecp* /forum/post/20267259
> 
> 
> I don't know that anyone has tried it, but in theory frame interpolation would make the "in-between" frame something between left-eye and right-eye, which would make everything completely wrong.



The Sony has 3D FI so it can work!


I'm interested in ordering, but I want to know the range of the emitter.


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20270437
> 
> 
> So quiet on the board today...all waiting for shipping tracking number apparently...



Yea we hope its shipping soon.


Alot off people are waiting here in holland when i do a review of the unit.


There is alot of interest for this product.


Best regards cees beekhuyzen


----------



## gotchacovered

Just to give you an update, I've watched several 3D movies on Blu-ray and DirecTV, and I'm still LOVING my VIP 3D-Theatre. It just keeps impressing me. Every time I watch it, I am always still impressed with how solid the image is, and just about every time my wife puts on the glasses to join me in another movie, she says, "this is so cool". Now, seriously, how many wives out there are going to let their husbands rip the den apart, build a speaker cabinet that hangs from the ceiling, and mount a 135" projection screen on the wall with a projector hanging from the ceiling over the couches, and say, "this is so cool"?


As for the talk about having to flick DIP switches for this or that, guys, I must confess that I haven't read up on which formats I'm viewing for everything, but from PS3 to BR to every 3D DirecTV channel I've tried, I haven't had to touch this box to make it recognize anything. Everything just automatically works--just as it should.


The brightness, the color, the depth, the solidarity of the image, the pokey-outeyness--it's a great product, guys. If your setup is anything like mine, I'm confident you'll be happy.


----------



## threed123

Update from Jonathan: "All shipments are commencing today. I should be able to give you a date of your shipment by tomorrow."


*Just got my tracking number through Paypal!*


Also, I had Comcast 3D on Demand for months, but not able to watch and last night they turned on the XFinity 3D channel and ESPN 3D.

















I'll be down in my man cave for the next two weeks--don't call, just send down food and water.


I also scanned in over 500 old stereo slides into MPO format to watch, plus I'm scanning another 500 soon (man that was a lot of work, but I can't believe the quality-it's blu-ray quality!


----------



## jadeezra

Got my email from consignia saying its been shipped with tracking numbers(displayer).


----------



## acem77

I can't wait for my order,

VIP 3D-Theater

VIP 3D Infrared Active Shutter Glasses Includes IR Emitter for 60hz & 120hz Projectors

And extra glasses.


This will hold me over until I get a passive 3d tv most likely a 2011 LG 55/65 or something else in the future.

I'll use the VIP 3D-Theater on the new tv to have an active/passive all in one best of both worlds tv.

I really don't get why LG or Vizio does not include an active option on passive sets and sell the glasses separate if needed.


Any one know if the VIP 3D-Theater will work on 120hz or higher tvs in 120hz mode using the infrared emitter?


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20272548
> 
> 
> Any one know if the VIP 3D-Theater will work on 120hz or higher tvs in 120hz mode using the infrared emitter?



Glasses and IR emitter are rated for 60hz and 120hz.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jadeezra* /forum/post/20272384
> 
> 
> Got my email from consignia saying its been shipped with tracking numbers(displayer).



Let us know if this unit has the infrared sync out for glasses for 60/120HZ. I would switch my order if I could be sure it will work with a polarity rotator and passive glasses. We have not seen pictures posted of this unit only the theater.


----------



## jadeezra






























Dont know if this would be of any help Mike or any of you. Jay sent it to me via email. I would recommend buying off him to anybody.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jadeezra* /forum/post/20273281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if this would be of any help Mike or any of you. Jay sent it to me via email. I would recommend buying off him to anybody.



I will need to give him a call and talk to him. Sure looks like it should work. Unit also has more versatility than the 3D-XL. A little pricier with all the accessories.


----------



## mkoss

sorry didn't mean to quote everything just the answer.


----------



## jadeezra

LOL I'm not tech savvy. I still dont know the answer.


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Heres another video, this time the Theatre was Tested with an Optoma HD66.


Important to note is I am using the same 60hz/120hz glasses that Vip sells with the emitter, and they worked flawlessly with the HD66.


So for me the glasses are an Incredible piece being they can be used with so many different units.


Couple that with the theatre's ability to display TnB, SbS, and frame packed, I cant say enough about the unit.


Good luck to all, hope you get yours soon!







I will be away for a few days but will try to check in and see if I can help!


Heres a link to the vid,...................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYJnQn9uCtw 


Enjoy!


----------



## zombiehunter47

Has anyone gotten their shipping confirmation for the Theatre?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombiehunter47* /forum/post/20275670
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten their shipping confirmation for the Theatre?



I have not yet, but it seems like the folks who orderred through consigna (above) have.


Anyone who's ordered direct heard from Jonathan yet?


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombiehunter47* /forum/post/20275670
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten their shipping confirmation for the Theatre?



Yes, I got my Paypal notification late yesterday of being sent by USPS Priority, supposed to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20275702
> 
> 
> Yes, I got my Paypal notification late yesterday of being sent by USPS Priority, supposed to arrive tomorrow!



Did you order direct from VIP?


----------



## zombiehunter47

I ordered direct from Jonathan, no e-mail yet. I was hoping that would be the faster method.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20275712
> 
> 
> Did you order direct from VIP?



I ordered direct, but several weeks ago, so I was in the que before most on this board got in, so probably why I am getting one of the first ones.


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombiehunter47* /forum/post/20275756
> 
> 
> I ordered direct from Jonathan, no e-mail yet. I was hoping that would be the faster method.



I ordered it also direct with jonathan.


Lets hope that it ships soon to us.


Best regards cees beekhuyzen


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20275518
> 
> 
> Heres another video, this time the Theatre was Tested with an Optoma HD66.
> 
> 
> Important to note is I am using the same 60hz/120hz glasses that Vip sells with the emitter, and they worked flawlessly with the HD66.
> 
> 
> So for me the glasses are an Incredible piece being they can be used with so many different units.
> 
> 
> Couple that with the theatre's ability to display TnB, SbS, and frame packed, I cant say enough about the unit.
> 
> 
> Good luck to all, hope you get yours soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be away for a few days but will try to check in and see if I can help!
> 
> 
> Heres a link to the vid,...................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYJnQn9uCtw
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks for all these videos. As far as brightness loss with this new video. It does look like it is a 3 F-stop drop in light. So the 84% loss seems to be about right. Great to see it working so well in all the different setups you have shown us.


Tonight I played the video on my projection setup and when the camera was taking pictures through the glasses I could compare the light loss with my ND filters and the glasses loss against the basketball court. The ND8 filter came very close to the same amount of light loss as the glasses. It was nice to see that the glasses were very neutral in color temp to my neutral high quality ND8 filters.


So if you want to know how bright your setup will be with the 3D-Theater get a neutral density (ND8) filter and that will be pretty close.


Regards,


Ron


----------



## perfectdark

Just received mine










ordered from consignia.ca


It's finally 3D movie time with beer, popcorn and flipping the finger to Optoma during the movie


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20276344
> 
> 
> Just received mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordered from consignia.ca
> 
> 
> It's finally 3D movie time with beer, popcorn and flipping the finger to Optoma during the movie



Please Let us know what you think off it.


And what kind off setup do u use it with.


Best regards


----------



## zombiehunter47

Just got my tracking number for my direct payment to jonathan through paypal, I cant wait!


----------



## thebard

ok, haven't heard from VIP, but Paypal shows it as shipped.


Yay!


----------



## Steve S

Would it be safe to assume that the reduction in brightness would be less of a factor with a flat panel tv (i.e. plasma, lcd, or led/lcd) than with a front projector?


If this thing will indeed work with any of the millions of flat panel sets already out there, eliminating the need to purchase a new set at twice the cost of this device I see a huge market for them. From everything I've read in this thread about the usefulness of the product and the customer service provided by VIP these guys deserve to be multimillionaires.


Imagine the potential if economy of scale and good marketing made this available at BB for anything under $300?


----------



## Robert Clark

Got a tracking number for mine.


Excellent...


----------



## johnsmith808

By the way, would this device be compatible with xpand103 glasses if going the ir route?


----------



## threed123

AAAEEEIIIIIII!


My Mits3800 bulb exploded





















. Only had 1000 hours in eco mode. I now have my ACER as my main projector, but won't be able to test 60hz on the Mits until I get the bulb (and who knows what) replaced....UGHHHHHHH!


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20277537
> 
> 
> AAAEEEIIIIIII!
> 
> 
> My Mits3800 bulb exploded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only had 1000 hours in eco mode. I now have my ACER as my main projector, but won't be able to test 60hz on the Mits until I get the bulb (and who knows what) replaced....UGHHHHHHH!



Darth Vader : "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO"


I was so looking forward to seeing how it works out on your HC3800.


Sorry to hear about your loss dude. I feel for you. Hope you're up and running on it soon.


Bill


----------



## johnsmith808

The ironies of life!


----------



## hoogs

It doesn't usually hurt anything, I've had a few bulbs explode in various projectors.


----------



## thebard

That's it. I'm ordering a new bulb right now.


----------



## perfectdark

anyone with the 3D-Theatre i would like some help here


my 3D-Theatre, as its not working.

I have the HD66 and the WDTV Live

I am powering the 3D-Theatre from the WDTV live (and i tried a different power source)

I connect hdmi from wdtv live to hdmi input, i connect hdmi output to HD66

i've tried both dip switch #1 on and off

when i power it all up the on light is green and the LINK light is green for about 3-5 seconds and then the link light goes off and stays off



UPDATE


now its strange the ON and LINK light are both green and staying on... but i have no picture on the projector or TV


UPDATE 2


now , and i havent changed anything, i got the link light and a SBS output picture .. have no idea why it appeared out of the blue. I pressed the P1 button for SBS and the link light flashes on and off slowly and the 3D light is solid but i have no picture again


UPDATE 3

now it just started working

what the hell is going on here


----------



## jadeezra

Whats your 3d source Ian? Ps3 or blu ray player? Or are you just trying to play over a cable box?


----------



## threed123

My Mits 3800 is toast when I shake it, lots of crinkling glass noises and it 2 months out of warranty...wahhh...


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20278441
> 
> 
> anyone with the 3D-Theatre i would like some help here
> 
> 
> my 3D-Theatre, as its not working.
> 
> I have the HD66 and the WDTV Live
> 
> I am powering the 3D-Theatre from the WDTV live (and i tried a different power source)
> 
> I connect hdmi from wdtv live to hdmi input, i connect hdmi output to HD66
> 
> i've tried both dip switch #1 on and off
> 
> when i power it all up the on light is green and the LINK light is green for about 3-5 seconds and then the link light goes off and stays off
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> now its strange the ON and LINK light are both green and staying on... but i have no picture on the projector or TV
> 
> 
> UPDATE 2
> 
> 
> now , and i havent changed anything, i got the link light and a SBS output picture .. have no idea why it appeared out of the blue. I pressed the P1 button for SBS and the link light flashes on and off slowly and the 3D light is solid but i have no picture again
> 
> 
> UPDATE 3
> 
> now it just started working
> 
> what the hell is going on here



Check your hdmi connections... sometimes the cables can be finicky/need to warm up.


When I first got my video processor, switching inputs often gave me the HDCP copy protection message; reseated the cables & got everything settled in & it went away.


Switched over to a receiver, same thing... went away after a few minutes.


Gotta love progress.


----------



## perfectdark

UPDATE


My stupid fault


I am using WDTV Live to play SBS files.. but my WDTV Live defaults when power cycled to 1080p 60hz which the 3D-Theatre doesn't support in SBS format.. I did change it and thats why its working now

watching avatar sbs and the first scene where he wakes up is awesome, you see the floating drops of water and they are floating in my basement in front of my eyes

once i figure all this out tonight i'll post a full review too tomorrow, but so far (besides my own screw up) its awesome and the box is smaller than my hand


----------



## Ronomy

Updated my light loss assessment from a few post back.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post20276292 


I did order the 3D-Theater yesterday so when i get it I'll have a better assessment of exactly how much light is lost. That will probably be a couple weeks away from now. I don't think mine will ship very soon.


Cheers,


Ron


----------



## tronlover20

There is one question about this item that I personally might get: If I get the 3d vip theatre and plug it up to an hdmi switcher and I might knowledge this correctly should I plug the box to the tv first with one HDMI cable to its input and plug the other cable from the 3d converter box's output to the hdmi switcher's input socker where u originally plug up the TV on the hdmi switch? Thanks in advance


P.S. Have u tried the 3d theatre by hooking it up to non- 3D compatible laptop or PC? thanks again


----------



## johnsmith808

Do both the Theater and the Displayer output 1080p60hz (30 per eye)?


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20278525
> 
> 
> My Mits 3800 is toast when I shake it, lots of crinkling glass noises and it 2 months out of warranty...wahhh...



Don't shake it. Carefully open the case and remove the glass bits.


(Just a thought.)


----------



## Brian Hampton

Hi,


Does anyone know if you can "bounce" the emitter signal off a projector screen? For example, I point my harmony remote at the screen when I turn on the projector and the signal bounces off the screen (which is naturally reflective) and the projector gets the signals. If I get a displayer or theater I would want to mount it near the projector and therefore direct it towards the screen and bounce it's signal off the screen back to the glasses.


-Brian


----------



## jadeezra

Guys, just order this thing now. If you wait much longer you will be waiting for months trust me. Its just now picking up steam. Its getting great reviews from everybody. Still cant get you hands on the long promised 3d-xl. What a joke of a product imo. Marketing DISASTER


----------



## jadeezra

Plus + on the shaking. Thats never a good idea......LOL


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20278578
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> My stupid fault
> 
> 
> I am using WDTV Live to play SBS files.. but my WDTV Live defaults when power cycled to 1080p 60hz which the 3D-Theatre doesn't support in SBS format.. I did change it and thats why its working now
> 
> watching avatar sbs and the first scene where he wakes up is awesome, you see the floating drops of water and they are floating in my basement in front of my eyes
> 
> once i figure all this out tonight i'll post a full review too tomorrow, but so far (besides my own screw up) its awesome and the box is smaller than my hand



Sorry I couldn't help you when you needed it!


I did the same thing one time with my Comcast box. There is no Native rez. so I was trying to tune in ESPN and thought I did something to the Theatre! Here the box was outputting 1080i TnB!!!


It was my Bad!


The P1 button is for forcing SBS and TNB for things like my Comcast.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20279652
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you can "bounce" the emitter signal off a projector screen? For example, I point my harmony remote at the screen when I turn on the projector and the signal bounces off the screen (which is naturally reflective) and the projector gets the signals. If I get a displayer or theater I would want to mount it near the projector and therefore direct it towards the screen and bounce it's signal off the screen back to the glasses.
> 
> 
> -Brian



I have done this and it does work, but every room will be different so I do want to say it will work for you, but it is worth a try, and again did work for me.


I know have mine at the front of my room, and have no problem even though I am sending it thru 40ft of HDMI cable.! Way More than I need!


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20279649
> 
> 
> Don't shake it. Carefully open the case and remove the glass bits.
> 
> 
> (Just a thought.)



I didn't mean I was shaking it on purpose (Mits 3800 I mean







). I carefully removed it from the ceiling, flipped it over and could hear a million pieces of glass rustling as I did that. I'm going to call Mits and see if they will do anything since it sounds like a defective bulb. I probably will then take it to a nearby dealer to have fixed. I don't want to mess with it, though it's probably going to cost me twice as much than doing it myself.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jadeezra* /forum/post/20279655
> 
> 
> Guys, just order this thing now. If you wait much longer you will be waiting for months trust me. Its just now picking up steam. Its getting great reviews from everybody. Still cant get you hands on the long promised 3d-xl. What a joke of a product imo. Marketing DISASTER



How long did it take for your order to be acknowledged and a shipping date given? I still need to cancel my other order which now has a 4/19 ETA date.

I don't want to switch and then wait longer due to backorders for the VIP.


----------



## threed123

I ordered about 3 weeks ago and mine is one of the first sent this past Wednesday. You might just give Jonathan a call and ask what the order ETA is now.


----------



## perfectdark

Guys after about 5 hours on continuous 3D viewing I am as happy as a kid on christmas morning.

The 3D-Theatre is smaller than your hand and simple to setup (don't forget it doesn't support 1080p 60hz SBS input... thats what i forgot)

Watched bits of Avatar = OUTSTANDING, now i see what people are talking about. The opening scene witht he water drops.. they were floating around in my basement

SEA MONSTERs = WOW .. even i jumped when a swimming sea moonster swam right to my nose... it was freaky ... kids screamed LOL

Xbox360 = Blackops was pretty good, Avatar the game has great depth, looks just like the movie. Enslaved Odyssey of the west was poor not worth it and 3D Infinity (xboxlive arcade game) has pop-out but the cross-talk was unbearable (this was the only game or movie i had crosstalk with)

Resident evil === outstanding depth and the snow falling in your basement was crazy

The 3D-Theatre doesn't even get warm, even after 5 hours.. small enough to hide away and small enough to be portable to show off at your buddies house.

Overal, Well worth the money.. I wish i could write a longer review but i can't... gotta get back to some 3D movies .... and whoever on here said My Bloody Valentine was terrible 3D with cross-talk.... Up- Yours .. its great and what a fun movie..


BIG THANKS to Jay over at www.consignia.ca 

This guy is truely a gentlemen... fast communication and answers to questions (since i've been buggy him since DEc 2010 about 3D-XL) I am happy to have purchased from him as he deserves the business ..... love it when the business and consumer are both happy in the end. I will definetly be back to purchase a new screen when i move and more glasses in the future.. I would imploy anyone to check out his site .. 10/10 rating for him


cheers


----------



## muad'dib




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys after about 5 hours on continuous 3D viewing I am as happy as a kid on christmas morning.
> 
> The 3D-Theatre is smaller than your hand and simple to setup (don't forget it doesn't support 1080p 60hz SBS input... thats what i forgot)
> 
> Watched bits of Avatar = OUTSTANDING, now i see what people are talking about. The opening scene witht he water drops.. they were floating around in my basement
> 
> SEA MONSTERs = WOW .. even i jumped when a swimming sea moonster swam right to my nose... it was freaky ... kids screamed LOL
> 
> Xbox360 = Blackops was pretty good, Avatar the game has great depth, looks just like the movie. Enslaved Odyssey of the west was poor not worth it and 3D Infinity (xboxlive arcade game) has pop-out but the cross-talk was unbearable (this was the only game or movie i had crosstalk with)
> 
> Resident evil === outstanding depth and the snow falling in your basement was crazy
> 
> The 3D-Theatre doesn't even get warm, even after 5 hours.. small enough to hide away and small enough to be portable to show off at your buddies house.
> 
> Overal, Well worth the money.. I wish i could write a longer review but i can't... gotta get back to some 3D movies .... and whoever on here said My Bloody Valentine was terrible 3D with cross-talk.... Up- Yours .. its great and what a fun movie..
> 
> 
> BIG THANKS to Jay over at  www.consignia.ca
> 
> This guy is truely a gentlemen... fast communication and answers to questions (since i've been buggy him since DEc 2010 about 3D-XL) I am happy to have purchased from him as he deserves the business ..... love it when the business and consumer are both happy in the end. I will definetly be back to purchase a new screen when i move and more glasses in the future.. I would imploy anyone to check out his site .. 10/10 rating for him
> 
> 
> cheers



How was the flickering?


Were you running 30fps/eye?


Thanks


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muad'dib* /forum/post/20279973
> 
> 
> How was the flickering?
> 
> 
> Were you running 30fps/eye?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I think he uses a hd66 so that will be 120hz.


Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20279959
> 
> 
> (don't forget it doesn't support 1080p 60hz SBS input... thats what i forgot)



Is that a factor for 3D Blu Rays?


All I want is access to 3D Blu Rays so I think I'm more interested in the displayer product but then I don't know if SBS is used for Blu Ray.


-Brian


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20279949
> 
> 
> I ordered about 3 weeks ago and mine is one of the first sent this past Wednesday. You might just give Jonathan a call and ask what the order ETA is now.



I called twice yesterday but he hasn't returned my calls. Consignia is showing a 4/13 date and their price is higher along with currency charges. If I can go direct to Jonathon I would prefer that. Has anyone ordered direct and what was your results and waiting period? Also I found out the unit will work with passive glasses,polarity rotator, and silver screen.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20280060
> 
> 
> I called twice yesterday but he hasn't returned my calls. Consignia is showing a 4/13 date and their price is higher along with currency charges. If I can go direct to Jonathon I would prefer that. Has anyone ordered direct and what was your results and waiting period?




I ordered on March 25, and my paypal tracking info showed up yesterday. YMMV, now that they are in the official release period.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20280060
> 
> 
> Also I found out the unit will work with passive glasses,polarity rotator, and silver screen.



Tell more! Did you get this info from Jonathan? Which polarizing plate specifically? Has it been actually tested? Does it hook directly to the sync out of the VIP unit?


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20280060
> 
> 
> I called twice yesterday but he hasn't returned my calls. Consignia is showing a 4/13 date and their price is higher along with currency charges. If I can go direct to Jonathon I would prefer that. Has anyone ordered direct and what was your results and waiting period? Also I found out the unit will work with passive glasses,polarity rotator, and silver screen.



I also emailed jonathan a couple off times now,if there is any news on my shipment.


He didnt respond anymore.(maybe he is to busy)


I ordered direct with jonathan(vip theatre emitter aand two pair off glasses)


Best regards cees beekhuyzen


----------



## hoogs

Did you guys that pre-ordered through Paypal have to do a Cash Advance? In Jonathan's email it says to check the box that says PAYMENT IN ADVANCE. Only thing I see is Cash Advance. Thanks.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoogs* /forum/post/20280237
> 
> 
> Did you guys that pre-ordered through Paypal have to do a Cash Advance? In Jonathan's email it says to check the box that says PAYMENT IN ADVANCE. Only thing I see is Cash Advance. Thanks.



I've seen others comment on this, but I had no problem... just select "change payment method" and you can charge to a credit card linked to your paypal account.


I did this and got a confirmation email from jonathan same day.


Paypal isn't a "transparent" transaction... the vendor doesn't see where the buyer's funds come from, it just shows up as a paypal payment.


----------



## hoogs

Right, but with a Cash Advance I would get charged an additional $18 on my credit card.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20280035
> 
> 
> Is that a factor for 3D Blu Rays?
> 
> 
> All I want is access to 3D Blu Rays so I think I'm more interested in the displayer product but then I don't know if SBS is used for Blu Ray.
> 
> 
> -Brian



1080p 60hz is not supports for SBS Only (nothing to do with bluray) the 3D-Displayer doesn't support

SBS or over-under at all, just bluray 3D




------


And in response to the other question

FLICKER - I am using 120hz Optoma HD66 DLP Link and there was NO flicker

I verified 60hz works but I don't have 60hz IR Glasses to test for flicker so I can't help you

There


Great product , can't say that enough


Here's my little shipping story (and this is just because I live in a small town who don't like to

Work weekends)

Consignia shipped via canadapost

I was at work so I missed the package, went to shoppers drig mart (which is the depot for canadapost) they

Said its suppose to be saturday after 1PM, but then she says "oh sorry we don't get deliveries

On weekends , come back monday" I was pissed

I drive straight to the main canadapost site (with the delivery trucks) banged on the door, no one answered

As it was closed. I was just about to leave and noticed a local phone #

I called, but customer service was closed, but you could press #4 for a supervisor, so that's what I did.

I told this guy I needed the package for a trade show and can't wait until monday, he was

Nice enough to get it for me

And from then on I'm 3D ready baby


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoogs* /forum/post/20280297
> 
> 
> Right, but with a Cash Advance I would get charged an additional $18 on my credit card.



Not me. Maybe it's because I used a debit/credit card...


Still has buyer protection, though.


----------



## mkoss

Can anyone speak to frame jitter during motion scenes for this unit when converting from 24 frames/sec. for this unit?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20280100
> 
> 
> I ordered on March 25, and my paypal tracking info showed up yesterday. YMMV, now that they are in the official release period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell more! Did you get this info from Jonathan? Which polarizing plate specifically? Has it been actually tested? Does it hook directly to the sync out of the VIP unit?



No I did not get this info from Jonathan but from the polarity rotator manufacturer. It has a vesa output like the 3D-XL for ir glasses and should perform the same function. Unit has been tested with 3D-XL. There is no reason to believe otherwise. Google DLP-Link 3D MUX.


----------



## The Manchild

I will be getting the VIP 3D Theatre to primarily work with an Optoma GT720 3D ready projector, however I just have a few questions that I'm looking to get some feedback on:


1. At this point I'm unclear on whether the VIP 3D Theatre ships with a wall adapter or only the USB power supply. If it does not ship with a wall adapter can someone comment on exactly what type of adapter I need to buy.


2. Although my primary use of the 3D Theatre will be with a Optoma GT720 will this unit also work with a 1080p Samsung Plasma TV (about 1.5 years old)


Much appreciated and looking forward to finally getting my 3D setup completed.


----------



## jadeezra

On march 24th I spoke with Jonathan on the phone. He told me that they were booked up on the pre orders and that he was sending 20 displayers and 20 theaters to Jay at Consignia. He told he was pretty booked up and would be getting new shipments about every 3 weeks or so. Ordered mine from Jay as soon as I hung up the phone. I would recommend calling Jay and seeing if any are still available.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jadeezra* /forum/post/20280914
> 
> 
> On march 24th I spoke with Jonathan on the phone. He told me that they were booked up on the pre orders and that he was sending 20 displayers and 20 theaters to Jay at Consignia. He told he was pretty booked up and would be getting new shipments about every 3 weeks or so. Ordered mine from Jay as soon as I hung up the phone. I would recommend calling Jay and seeing if any are still available.



I had figured that myself and ordered mine two days ago. It hasn't shipped yet but I am listed as ready to ship on Consignia's website. I hope i got one!


----------



## threed123

Well, I received mine from USPS today. No instructions for the VIP unit, just the glasses and emitter. Very small, size of two stacked decks of cards. I can't hook it up until tomorrow due to family obligations...it's just sitting there taunting me with those dark glasses...


----------



## Billbofet

Anyone,


I am planning on getting this and in scoping and measuring my setup, I will need a 30 to 40' extension on the Din-3 cable. The only option I have found is a 20' extension.


Anyone know of a longer option, or is it possible to chain two of the 20' mother scratchers together?


Thanks


----------



## johnsmith808

Quote:

Originally Posted by *threed123* 
. I can't hook it up until tomorrow due to family :
You need to work on your priorities!


----------



## threed123

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Billbofet* 
Anyone,


I am planning on getting this and in scoping and measuring my setup, I will need a 30 to 40' extension on the Din-3 cable. The only option I have found is a 20' extension.


Anyone know of a longer option, or is it possible to chain two of the 20' mother scratchers together?


Thanks
Found this link on another forum. Yes you can daisy chain...

http://www.3dflightsim.com/product/p...1.htm#extender


----------



## threed123

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* 
You need to work on your priorities!








Tomorrow the mice will play when the family's away...


----------



## thebard

Quote:

Originally Posted by *threed123* 
Found this link on another forum. Yes you can daisy chain...

http://www.3dflightsim.com/product/p...1.htm#extender
Also, some have mentioned having luck with the emitter at the back of the room, reflecting off the screen.


----------



## johnsmith808

Wouldn't it be great if this works with a 1080p dlp? It will be like paying 1/3 the price for virtually the same thing!


I wonder if ghosting issues will be reduced at 60hz? With the rs40, the higher the refresh, the worse the ghosting gets. If flicker and stutter are minimal might be a great option.


----------



## EMAGDNIM

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* 
*Wouldn't it be great if this works with a 1080p dlp?* It will be like paying 1/3 the price for virtually the same thing!


I wonder if ghosting issues will be reduced at 60hz? With the rs40, the higher the refresh, the worse the ghosting gets. If flicker and stutter are minimal might be a great option.
I'm a bit new to this thread but why wouldn't a 1080P DLP projector work with this unit?!


----------



## john2910

Hello can i put the vip theatre at the end of the chain?


Playstation 3-3d reciever-vip theatre-projector.


Or do i need it to put it after the playstation 3?


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20283177
> 
> 
> Hello can i put the vip theatre at the end of the chain?
> 
> 
> Playstation 3-3d reciever-vip theatre-projector.
> 
> 
> Or do i need it to put it after the playstation 3?



I would recommend at first putting in right after the PS3 and doing your initial setup. Then you can move it no problem.


If you take a peek at both of the vids in the very first post in this thread, One tests the unit directly to the projector, and one has it in the front of the room.


Depending on your source, there is alot of flexibilty with the Theatre unit.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/20282764
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if this works with a 1080p dlp? It will be like paying 1/3 the price for virtually the same thing!
> 
> 
> I wonder if ghosting issues will be reduced at 60hz? With the rs40, the higher the refresh, the worse the ghosting gets. If flicker and stutter are minimal might be a great option.



There is no reason why it shouldn't.


On the ghosting issue, I thought it was the higher the refresh rate, the less chance for ghosting.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Just ordered mine. I will be using it with the MonsterVision 3D glasses. Has anyone tried the Theatre with glasses and emiiter other than the one VIP suppiles?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20283326
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine. I will be using it with the MonsterVision 3D glasses. Has anyone tried the Theatre with glasses and emiiter other than the one VIP suppiles?



Don't Monstervision glasses use radio frequency transmitter as their emitter? I don't see how you can interface them with the Theatre product. VIP glasses and emitter are designed to sync with their products.


At this point haven't heard of any other compatibles until someone has a chance to test other brands.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20283225
> 
> 
> There is no reason why it shouldn't.
> 
> 
> On the ghosting issue, I thought it was the higher the refresh rate, the less chance for ghosting.



Ghosting happens when one eye see's the other eye's image. That happens when the panels can't refresh quick enough. So 60Hz will make it much less likely to ghost due to refresh lag in the LCOS panel. Plasma's are the best at 3D because they refresh at very high speeds. Thus very little ghosting. I suppose we could still find some people with panel timing and shutter glasses timing issues that could cause ghosting. We have not found out if there is a way to sync the glasses with the display if there is delay in the video display.


I hope I can pass the 60Hz 3D through my Duo VP so I can use the CMS but wil delay cause some ghosting? I guess I'll find out when I get it.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20283438
> 
> 
> Don't Monstervision glasses use radio frequency transmitter as their emitter? I don't see how you can interface them with the Theatre product. VIP glasses and emitter are designed to sync with their products.
> 
> 
> At this point haven't heard of any other compatibles until someone has a chance to test other brands.



I think the Monster vision just attaches to your existing emitter, then Changes it to RF for the glasses, I think theres a youtube vid on them showing the Emitter attachment.


Found it, its around the 2 min mark...........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2CyRLfDNfc


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20283326
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine. I will be using it with the MonsterVision 3D glasses. Has anyone tried the Theatre with glasses and emiiter other than the one VIP suppiles?



Do the Monster glasses work at 60hz? They have good adjustments to gain the best image. I'll start with the glasses from VIP first but would like to know if these work at 60hz.


Thanks,


Ron


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20283611
> 
> 
> Do the Monster glasses work at 60hz? They have good adjustments to gain the best image. I'll start with the glasses from VIP first but would like to know if these work at 60hz.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ron



I tried to find that out, was planning on calling monster when I get back on Monday. Some have said they do, but I can't confirm.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20283804
> 
> 
> I tried to find that out, was planning on calling monster when I get back on Monday. Some have said they do, but I can't confirm.



If the VIP glasses work as well as you and the other beta testers say I will not bother but it would be good to know if they do or not.


Thanks,


Ron


----------



## jem454

Just so everyone knows, I have recently hooked up my optoma hd65 at 60hz to nvidia 3dvision without an nvidia emitter. (yes you can do it too) Using my old edim glasses. I can not speak for anyone with lcd, but on dlp at 60hz there is perfect 3d with ZERO, and I mean zero ghosting. Now about flicker, that is purely subjective, fine for some people, not for others. 60hz flicker on a dlp is better than on old crt. It is not very noticeable on medium and darker scenes, but is very noticeable on anything bright. If you were too ask me, I am completely shocked as to how good 3d is on a dlp projector with zero ghosting, i could even live with the flicker if I had too. BUT, and this is a big but, the 3d I got off my projector is much, much better than what I have seen at Imax accept for the flicker. I will be buying a 120hz projector just based on the perfect 3d I have seen on mine at 60. I was stunned, and as a result I know that after the effect has worn off the flicker will bother me.


So, 60hz will give you perfect 3d with no ghosting but I myself have decided that the effect is so good I do not want to be compromised by the flicker.

120hz for me.


Again I have no idea about plasma or lcd, this testing was all on a 60hz DLP based projector.


P.S. About brightness.


My hd65 is rated at 1500 lumens. I have less than 300 hours on it. I have reduced contrast and brightness considerably, just so the flicker is not as noticeable. I still have a watchable picture, but of course wish it was brighter. If i did not reduce these settings I would have had a very nice picture in 3d. I do have a completely light controlled room. So if you have a light controlled room, a projector with over 1500 lumen and can live with the flicker you should be ok.


I have thought back and forth about this and drove myself nuts, and finally decided I for one will not compromise such great 3d with 60hz flickering.


I hope this helps some of you.


----------



## johnsmith808

Thanks for your 60hz dlp review! Very interesting. Have you watched 3dbluray movies yet?


----------



## Deja Vu

I suspect very affordable 60hz per eye 3D 1080p projectors (especially DLP) are just around the corner for 1080p/24hz BD playback. This may be a great option for those who are waiting. Personally I'd buy a 120hz 720p DLP for $500 to $800 and one of the VIP products and hookup a 3D BD player to it and away you go - a solid 3D image with no ghosting or flicker. Right now DLP wins when comes to a "ghost free" image and price.


----------



## tequila66

Can this item work with the JVC DLA-RS1?

It's a very interesting device.


----------



## adude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jem454* /forum/post/20284178
> 
> 
> Just so everyone knows, I have recently hooked up my optoma hd65 at 60hz to nvidia 3dvision without an nvidia emitter. (yes you can do it too) Using my old edim glasses.



How did you do it without nvidia emitter? Are you using something other emitter?


----------



## jem454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/20284459
> 
> 
> Thanks for your 60hz dlp review! Very interesting. Have you watched 3dbluray movies yet?



No, like everyone else I wanted a displayer or theatre to use for bluray with my projector, but since testing 3d at 60hz I am going to get 120hz. My ancient computer is not fast enough for me to test bluray.


Dont get me wrong the 3d is very good at 60, so good in fact that I want 120 for perfect 3d. Again I dont know how lcd or plasma is, but I have zero ghosting on dlp.


----------



## jem454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/20284566
> 
> 
> How did you do it without nvidia emitter? Are you using something other emitter?



There is a software emulator hack out.







I dont know if I can post it here.

I am using the emulator hack with 3dvision to my edimensional dongle


----------



## adude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20283490
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can pass the 60Hz 3D through my Duo VP so I can use the CMS but wil delay cause some ghosting? I guess I'll find out when I get it.



I would suggest putting the 3d-theater after the duo, if you can. This way, all your sources will be processed by 3d-theater. I think duo can pass through the 3d signal. Putting it after duo will have minimum possible delay between the emitter and picture on the screen.


----------



## adude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jem454* /forum/post/20284570
> 
> 
> There is a software emulator hack out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if I can post it here.



wow.. that was fast. PM me.


----------



## Blue Rain

Has anyone tested a LCD 60Hz projector as of yet ?


I emailed VIP back in Jan and here's their response....


*Thanks XXXXXX for your inquiry. 3D Gamer should work with all DLP 120Hz projectors and televisions. Unfortunately, we did not get to test it on Panasonic AE4000. However, having looked at the specs, I don't think 3D-Gamer is compatible with this projector - no mention of 120Hz compatibility.




We do have another product, 3D-Displayer, that will work with games/movies via PS3 and any other 3D-Blu Ray player and can be connected to all 60Hz/120Hz displays. The product is on our website.


Do write again if I can address additional questions. You may click on the Facebook icon on the website and download the flyer on 3D-Displayer with specs.




Thanks & Cheers!


561-262-0980*


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20284620
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested a LCD 60Hz projector as of yet ?
> 
> 
> I emailed VIP back in Jan and here's their response....
> 
> 
> *Thanks XXXXXX for your inquiry. 3D Gamer should work with all DLP 120Hz projectors and televisions. Unfortunately, we did not get to test it on Panasonic AE4000. However, having looked at the specs, I don’t think 3D-Gamer is compatible with this projector – no mention of 120Hz compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have another product, 3D-Displayer, that will work with games/movies via PS3 and any other 3D-Blu Ray player and can be connected to all 60Hz/120Hz displays. The product is on our website.
> 
> 
> Do write again if I can address additional questions. You may click on the Facebook icon on the website and download the flyer on 3D-Displayer with specs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & Cheers!
> 
> 
> 561-262-0980*



Blue rain, if you look back at the first post in this thread, chzbgr2 used the 3d Theater with the 60hz epson 8100 with success. The panasonic 4000 should work just as well. In the response you posted you asked about the 3d Gamer, a different unit.


I'm getting my 3d theater tomorrow or Tuesday, and I will be looking specifically at two things with my garden variety 60hz Viewsonic pro8100, the amount of flicker, and if brightness is adequate with a typical brightness projector.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/20284571
> 
> 
> I would suggest putting the 3d-theater after the duo, if you can. This way, all your sources will be processed by 3d-theater. I think duo can pass through the 3d signal. Putting it after duo will have minimum possible delay between the emitter and picture on the screen.



Yes but no CMS. I will try both ways but I hage an hdmi switcher for my directv box and a PS3 so I can use it before the Duo.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/20284655
> 
> 
> Blue rain, if you look back at the first post in this thread, chzbgr2 used the 3d Theater with the 60hz epson 8100 with success. The panasonic 4000 should work just as well. In the response you posted you asked about the 3d Gamer, a different unit.
> 
> 
> I'm getting my 3d theater tomorrow or Tuesday, and I will be looking specifically at two things with my garden variety 60hz Viewsonic pro8100, the amount of flicker, and if brightness is adequate with a typical brightness projector.



Hi Robert


I only see posts regarding DLP's and was wondering will the 3d theater work with a LCD PJ ?


Looking forward to your review regarding the flicker and brightness issues. I'm more concerned with flicker as I own a DaLite 2.8 so brightness won't be a big of an issue with me.


I'm more concerned if 60Hz LCD PJ will work and if they do how much of flicker

there is.



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20284898
> 
> 
> Hi Robert
> 
> 
> I only see posts regarding DLP's and was wondering will the 3d theater work with a LCD PJ ?
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your review regarding the flicker and brightness issues. I'm more concerned with flicker as I own a DaLite 2.8 so brightness won't be a big of an issue with me.
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned if 60Hz LCD PJ will work and if they do how much of flicker
> 
> there is.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.



I too have a 133" high power but with my 3d experIences you can never have enough brightness!


Cheeseburger reported success with his 60hz LCD projector so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tequila66* /forum/post/20284555
> 
> 
> Can this item work with the JVC DLA-RS1?
> 
> It's a very interesting device.



I will let you know when I get my 3D-Theater. I have an RS1.


Ron


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/20284976
> 
> 
> I too have a 133" high power but with my 3d experIences you can never have enough brightness!
> 
> 
> Cheeseburger reported success with his 60hz LCD projector so I'm hoping for the best.



True....never enough brightness with a 133"










Sorry I thought Cheeseburger had success with a dlp ..thanks for correcting me.


GGoodluck and thanks again !


Edit: I see CB tested both a dlp and lcd and I only watched the dlp video ..my mistake.


----------



## chriscic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know when I get my 3D-Theater. I have an RS1.
> 
> 
> Ron



I would think brightness would be a real challenge. Can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## mkoss

Well I bit the bullet and cancelled the 3D-XL and ordered the 3D Displayer. Just not happy with all the date changes. Hope I get a reasonable date from VIP.


----------



## Blue Rain

Whats up with VIP's website...really needs some updating....been like this since I last visited in Jan.


Heads up VIP...Product link is screwy...first you have all 3 listed ..gamer..displayer and Theater...if you click on anyone of these or any other tab link then go back to product link you can't get back to the page where all 3 are listed. You have to go all the way back

to where you started from to see all 3 products listed.


When I go to make a purchase only the Gamer shows up in the cart...what gives ?


I wanted to place an order for the Theater and noticed they also have the Displayer but you can't buy either one....only the gamer which I don't need because it's for DLP.


What's the difference between the 3D-Displayer and 3D-Theater products ?



Thanks


----------



## johnsmith808

Getting one of these adapters is arguably better than a display with built in 3d since you can use it on others displays you already own.


----------



## rjyap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/20284481
> 
> 
> I suspect very affordable 60hz per eye 3D 1080p projectors (especially DLP) are just around the corner for 1080p/24hz BD playback. This may be a great option for those who are waiting. Personally I'd buy a 120hz 720p DLP for $500 to $800 and one of the VIP products and hookup a 3D BD player to it and away you go - a solid 3D image with no ghosting or flicker. Right now DLP wins when comes to a "ghost free" image and price.



For close to USD 800, you could get an Acer H5360BD [email protected] which support 1.4a, SBS and TnB format without additional adapter. Just get a few pair of DLP-Link glasses and you are in for ghosting free 3D experience which is better than local cinema passive 3D.


The advantage for VIP product is for those using existing 2D display and can tolerate 60hz 3D. Do I get eye strain watching movie? I found out it depends on the movie. If there is too much pop out effect, you might get eye strain and try not to focus on blurry object because no matter how hard you try, it will never focus as the director had set the lens to focus on object they want you to see.


----------



## dserensits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjyap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> For close to USD 800, you could get an Acer H5360BD [email protected] which support 1.4a, SBS and TnB format without additional adapter. Just get a few pair of DLP-Link glasses and you are in for ghosting free 3D experience which is better than local cinema passive 3D.
> 
> 
> The advantage for VIP product is for those using existing 2D display and can tolerate 60hz 3D. Do I get eye strain watching movie? I found out it depends on the movie. If there is too much pop out effect, you might get eye strain and try not to focus on blurry object because no matter how hard you try, it will never focus as the director had set the lens to focus on object they want you to see.



2 questions:


1) where can I buy the acer h5360bd?


2) I have a 6 year old sony LCD projector (VPL-HS10). It does not have an hdmi input, but does have dvi..can I use a hdmi to dvi adapter to allow the VIP theatre to work with this projector?


Thanks


----------



## Blue Rain

Where can I buy the theater version other than having to get it from Canada ?


VIP is located in Palm Beach Gardens, FL so why do we (USA) have to buy it from a Canada website ?


I don't understand...will someone explain to me what is going on here or am I missing something ?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20285689
> 
> 
> Where can I buy the theater version other than having to get it from Canada ?
> 
> 
> VIP is located in Palm Beach Gardens, FL so why do we (USA) have to buy it from a Canada website ?
> 
> 
> I don't understand...will someone explain to me what is going on here or am I missing something ?



This is a brand new product, official release date April 7. As you can imagine from the chatter on these forums, it's been very popular for folks with 2d projectors & TVs. They probably aren't updating the site to add online ordering until they are caught up with the preorders.


Contact Jonathan at VIP directly. They are taking orders via paypal & shipping in the order received.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20285715
> 
> 
> This is a brand new product, official release date April 7. As you can imagine from the chatter on these forums, it's been very popular for folks with 2d projectors & TVs. They probably aren't updating the site to add online ordering until they are caught up with the preorders.
> 
> 
> Contact Jonathan at VIP directly. They are taking orders via paypal & shipping in the order received.



Thanks


----------



## mkoss




rjyap said:


> For close to USD 800, you could get an Acer H5360BD [email protected] which support 1.4a, SBS and TnB format without additional adapter. Just get a few pair of DLP-Link glasses and you are in for ghosting free 3D experience which is better than local cinema passive 3D.
> 
> 
> Are you stating this as an opinion or fact. The theaters use a polarity rotator
> 
> in front of the projector which allows the use of passive glasses whereas the
> 
> DLP link glasses are the active element to blank the video. Both schemes are sequential. Different methods to achieve the same result. Ideally the superior scheme would be true cinema stereoscopic mode.


----------



## tequila66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20285012
> 
> 
> I will let you know when I get my 3D-Theater. I have an RS1.
> 
> 
> Ron



Thanks.


----------



## rjyap




mkoss said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjyap* /forum/post/20285580
> 
> 
> For close to USD 800, you could get an Acer H5360BD [email protected] which support 1.4a, SBS and TnB format without additional adapter. Just get a few pair of DLP-Link glasses and you are in for ghosting free 3D experience which is better than local cinema passive 3D.
> 
> 
> Are you stating this as an opinion or fact. The theaters use a polarity rotator
> 
> in front of the projector which allows the use of passive glasses whereas the
> 
> DLP link glasses are the active element to blank the video. Both schemes are sequential. Different methods to achieve the same result. Ideally the superior scheme would be true cinema stereoscopic mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owned the H5360BD and I test it for the past 4 days with all different type of source and format. So I based that on my observation. Check out my review at H5360BD. The theater using passive system and polarity glasses still have crosstalk issue based on my experience. Maybe my local cinema setup sucks but so far even universal studio 4D ride had crosstalk issue too (using polarize glasses).
> 
> 
> In my opinion, DLP system achieve a near flawless 3D image. I had seen Cloudy and the meatball on both DLP projector and Panasonic VT20 and plasma still had slight ghosting. LCD 3D tv is worse in ghosting issue. So if you want 3D TV, your best bet is plasma tv. But if you want best 3D experience, go for DLP projector as the larger the screen, the deeper the depth.
> 
> 
> IMHO, the fair assessment for VIP product would be using it with 1080p DLP projector in 60hz to eliminate the 3D ghosting issue as problem of the display tech or glasses sync issue.
Click to expand...


----------



## perfectdark

For those of you that are concerned about the brightness being an issue ... Ic an say with my Optoma HD66 its a non-issue.. I mean with 3D ON or OFF the image is still bright. If I take my glasses off, its way too bright, but with the glasses on its great and the blacks become blacks... Now i haven't tweaked my settings yet, as i've been watching to much 3D to bother LOL. And don't forget i amonly using Starlight Cloth (similar to Black Out Cloth) at 120" So the screen material isn't even as good as a retail screena dn brightness is bright .. even Disneys A Christmas Carol is fine.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20283611
> 
> 
> Do the Monster glasses work at 60hz? They have good adjustments to gain the best image. I'll start with the glasses from VIP first but would like to know if these work at 60hz.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ron



According to the spec sheet it does. I will know for sure when I get the Theatre. If not I'll just have to buy the emitter and glasses from VIP.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriscic* /forum/post/20285198
> 
> 
> I would think brightness would be a real challenge. Can't wait to hear your impressions.



I am using an older Draper M2500 high gain screen but my bulb will probably require replacement for 3D to look good. I can get about 20ftL off my 120 inch screen with a new bulb in 2D.


----------



## hoogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20282624
> 
> 
> Tomorrow the mice will play when the family's away...



Where are the impressions!!??!


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoogs* /forum/post/20288348
> 
> 
> Where are the impressions!!??!



Yes we like to know


----------



## old corps

Hey guys, sorry for this ignorant question but I'm confused (go easy on me--I'm OLD).







I thought the purpose of the VIP displayer & theater was to allow 3D viewing from NON-3D equipment but I keep seeing posts from folks getting one that already have a 3D capable projector, for just an example an Optoma 66. WHY?







What am I missing? Is it to convert 2D content to 3D or ???

I'm really hoping this will provide acceptable 3D with my Viewsonic Pro8100 (LCD/60hz.) although I have my doubts that it would be bright enough without a HP screen. Also concerned about flicker. I'm waiting for Robert Clark's review when he gets his VIP. He also has the VS. I now enjoy 3d with my Mits 73736 & Panny BDT210. Mits emitter with Mits & Ultraclear IR glasses.

Thanks!


Ed


My current screen is 1.3 gain.


----------



## zombiehunter47

I just got my VIP 3D Theatre and I cant get it to work with anything... i just get the you do not have a 3DTV message. Im using a PS3, I did the steps to set it up but when I try to have the PS3 auto-detect the 3D source, the video goes away and doesnt come back. I have it connected to an Optoma HD66 with old firmware, help!


----------



## threed123

Okay, finally had a chance to play with the Theatre.


I have scanned about 500 stereo slides into my home office PC and was looking forward to have the Theatre allow me to view them in all their glory on my i-inc 28" LCD PC monitor (yes, it's huge







). I set the monitor resolution to 720p and I hooked the module up, usb and emitter. Powered up no issues. I then downloaded the IZ3D driver to test it out. Had several issues getting the driver to work. I tried both 720p and 1080i. Both worked with little difference in the image. Only could get the side by side working with some slight ghosting, however the flicker was unbearable so I uninstalled the IZ3D driver. I then downloaded the nvidia 3D vision player since I have an nvidia display card. That loaded fine and it easily went into 3D mode, but I could not get the Theatre to recognize it no matter what I did, flipping dip switches, pushing p1 button, unplugging resyncing,etc. It would show a skewed 3D image at best. I uninstalled that and downloaded the free trial of Tridef 3D player. It installed okay, and I selected parallel (side by side) mode since all my slides are in MPO format. It worked, but it insisted on stretching the slide to fill the screen--couldn't get that fixed. That said, the 3D image was dark with some ghosting, and the flicker again unbearable--sooo I gave up on seeing 3D slides on my PC. (I must add, that I am able to do this just fine on my ACER 5360 120hz 3D with tridef running and dlplink mode (no Theatre attached).


Another reason I bought the VIP Theatre was to watch 3D on our 55" 60hz LCD in the living room. Again I hooked everything up, switched to the xfinity 3D comcast channel, and after a few seconds I had the 3D image syncing, but with lots of eye flopping and ghosting. Again the flicker was really unbearable to me and with the ghosting the 3D was sub par. I then switched to HBO 3D Avatar On Demand. It appeared somewhat better with less ghosting, but with the flicker and ghosting, I found it unwatchable as well. Sooo I unhooked everything and put it on my desk.


Later this evening, I will hook it up to cable on my ACER 5360 at 120hz dlplink and see what it does on my 144" screen.


I also want to test it on my Mits HC3800 1080p projector, but I'm having the bulb changed, so it will take a while...


So far, I'm disappointed. I'm not saying you will be, just that for me 60hz is way subpar on the devices I've checked so far.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20288426
> 
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for this ignorant question but I'm confused (go easy on me--I'm OLD).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the purpose of the VIP displayer & theater was to allow 3D viewing from NON-3D equipment.



It can be used for both. Cable TV is the big issue for existing 3D projectors. There is no way to get the projector to recognize the signal other than using a VIP module or the 3DXL. Also same issue with standalone 3D players.


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20288571
> 
> 
> Okay, finally had a chance to play with the Theatre.
> 
> 
> I have scanned about 500 stereo slides into my home office PC and was looking forward to have the Theatre allow me to view them in all their glory on my i-inc 28" LCD PC monitor (yes, it's huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I set the monitor resolution to 720p and I hooked the module up, usb and emitter. Powered up no issues. I then downloaded the IZ3D driver to test it out. Had several issues getting the driver to work. I tried both 720p and 1080i. Both worked with little difference in the image. Only could get the side by side working with some slight ghosting, however the flicker was unbearable so I uninstalled the IZ3D driver. I then downloaded the nvidia 3D vision player since I have an nvidia display card. That loaded fine and it easily went into 3D mode, but I could not get the Theatre to recognize it no matter what I did, flipping dip switches, pushing p1 button, unplugging resyncing,etc. It would show a skewed 3D image at best. I uninstalled that and downloaded the free trial of Tridef 3D player. It installed okay, and I selected parallel (side by side) mode since all my slides are in MPO format. It worked, but it insisted on stretching the slide to fill the screen--couldn't get that fixed. That said, the 3D image was dark with some ghosting, and the flicker again unbearable--sooo I gave up on seeing 3D slides on my PC. (I must add, that I am able to do this just fine on my ACER 5360 120hz 3D with tridef running and dlplink mode (no Theatre attached).
> 
> 
> Another reason I bought the VIP Theatre was to watch 3D on our 55" 60hz LCD in the living room. Again I hooked everything up, switched to the xfinity 3D comcast channel, and after a few seconds I had the 3D image syncing, but with lots of eye flopping and ghosting. Again the flicker was really unbearable to me and with the ghosting the 3D was sub par. I then switched to HBO 3D Avatar On Demand. It appeared somewhat better with less ghosting, but with the flicker and ghosting, I found it unwatchable as well. Sooo I unhooked everything and put it on my desk.
> 
> 
> Later this evening, I will hook it up to cable on my ACER 5360 at 120hz dlplink and see what it does on my 144" screen.
> 
> 
> I also want to test it on my Mits HC3800 1080p projector, but I'm having the bulb changed, so it will take a while...
> 
> 
> So far, I'm disappointed. I'm not saying you will be, just that for me 60hz is way subpar on the devices I've checked so far.



This makes me feel sad,i still have to recieve the vip theatre.


You used the glasses from vip?


I hope i have less flickering with my epson tw5000 but it is also 60hz so i keep my fingers crossed


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20288426
> 
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for this ignorant question but I'm confused (go easy on me--I'm OLD).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the purpose of the VIP displayer & theater was to allow 3D viewing from NON-3D equipment but I keep seeing posts from folks getting one that already have a 3D capable projector, for just an example an Optoma 66. WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing? Is it to convert 2D content to 3D or ???



With the exception of the new Acer 3d model, projectors labeled "3D-Ready" still need an adapter box for content other than that coming off an htpc. The Optoma HD66 still would need, for example, the 3DXL or the VIP unit in order to watch 3D blu-rays.


----------



## mtjt3

Jusy received this email from Johnathan @ VIP regarding my order and any back orders remaining.


Markell, I will have a better idea of the shipping of your units by Wednesday, 13/4/11. I know that we are getting the casing (new style) by Friday/Saturday. The boards are coming in around the same time or Monday. As soon as we have them, we can begin shipping the next batch and that would cover all back orders. Hope to provide you a better date of the shipment by this Wednesday. Regards and cheers!


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20288703
> 
> 
> This makes me feel sad,i still have to recieve the vip theatre.
> 
> 
> You used the glasses from vip?
> 
> 
> I hope i have less flickering with my epson tw5000 but it is also 60hz so i keep my fingers crossed



I used the VIP glasses, IR emitter and Theatre module. I should say that there was average room light from windows in each instance. I'm thinking that in a dark cave environment, the results might be more positive. I am somewhat surprised by the amount of flicker-more than I imagined it should be, and greatly surprised by the amount of ghosting--way more than would be watchable. Again, I only tested two LCDs and there a lot more out 60hz LCDs to be tested by other users.


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtjt3* /forum/post/20289011
> 
> 
> Jusy received this email from Johnathan @ VIP regarding my order and any back orders remaining.
> 
> 
> Markell, I will have a better idea of the shipping of your units by Wednesday, 13/4/11. I know that we are getting the casing (new style) by Friday/Saturday. The boards are coming in around the same time or Monday. As soon as we have them, we can begin shipping the next batch and that would cover all back orders. Hope to provide you a better date of the shipment by this Wednesday. Regards and cheers!



I dont get any responds any more from jonathan,


Hey told me my unit was shipped(to holland),i send him a couple off emails what my tracking number is, but still no respons from him










I know he will be busy,but its correct to answer my emails.


Best regards cees beekhuyzen


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20288571
> 
> 
> Okay, finally had a chance to play with the Theatre.
> 
> 
> I have scanned about 500 stereo slides into my home office PC and was looking forward to have the Theatre allow me to view them in all their glory on my i-inc 28" LCD PC monitor (yes, it's huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I set the monitor resolution to 720p and I hooked the module up, usb and emitter. Powered up no issues. I then downloaded the IZ3D driver to test it out. Had several issues getting the driver to work. I tried both 720p and 1080i. Both worked with little difference in the image. Only could get the side by side working with some slight ghosting, however the flicker was unbearable so I uninstalled the IZ3D driver. I then downloaded the nvidia 3D vision player since I have an nvidia display card. That loaded fine and it easily went into 3D mode, but I could not get the Theatre to recognize it no matter what I did, flipping dip switches, pushing p1 button, unplugging resyncing,etc. It would show a skewed 3D image at best. I uninstalled that and downloaded the free trial of Tridef 3D player. It installed okay, and I selected parallel (side by side) mode since all my slides are in MPO format. It worked, but it insisted on stretching the slide to fill the screen--couldn't get that fixed. That said, the 3D image was dark with some ghosting, and the flicker again unbearable--sooo I gave up on seeing 3D slides on my PC. (I must add, that I am able to do this just fine on my ACER 5360 120hz 3D with tridef running and dlplink mode (no Theatre attached).
> 
> 
> Another reason I bought the VIP Theatre was to watch 3D on our 55" 60hz LCD in the living room. Again I hooked everything up, switched to the xfinity 3D comcast channel, and after a few seconds I had the 3D image syncing, but with lots of eye flopping and ghosting. Again the flicker was really unbearable to me and with the ghosting the 3D was sub par. I then switched to HBO 3D Avatar On Demand. It appeared somewhat better with less ghosting, but with the flicker and ghosting, I found it unwatchable as well. Sooo I unhooked everything and put it on my desk.
> 
> 
> Later this evening, I will hook it up to cable on my ACER 5360 at 120hz dlplink and see what it does on my 144" screen.
> 
> 
> I also want to test it on my Mits HC3800 1080p projector, but I'm having the bulb changed, so it will take a while...
> 
> 
> So far, I'm disappointed. I'm not saying you will be, just that for me 60hz is way subpar on the devices I've checked so far.



Hmmmm I was going to call VIP and place an order for the theater ...

emitter and glasses so I could try and get 3d with my panny AE4000 but after reading this I think I will pass.


The total would have been $639 .


The way I see it I might as well wait until the 2011 stuff hits the streets before going forward .


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtjt3* /forum/post/20289011
> 
> 
> Jusy received this email from Johnathan @ VIP regarding my order and any back orders remaining.
> 
> 
> Markell, I will have a better idea of the shipping of your units by Wednesday, 13/4/11. I know that we are getting the casing (new style) by Friday/Saturday. The boards are coming in around the same time or Monday. As soon as we have them, we can begin shipping the next batch and that would cover all back orders. Hope to provide you a better date of the shipment by this Wednesday. Regards and cheers!



VIP is located in FL but I noticed Johnathan wrote *13/4/11* instead of *4/13/11* like most Americans would.


I noticed the only place thats selling VIP products are from Canada and was

wondering if Johnathan is also from Canada ?


Anyone ?


Doesn't make a difference but I'm just curious







Plus my job requires me to take notice of such details


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20289143
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I was going to call VIP and place an order for the theater ...
> 
> emitter and glasses so I could try and get 3d with my panny AE4000 but after reading this I think I will pass.
> 
> 
> The total would have been $639 .
> 
> 
> The way I see it I might as well wait until the 2011 stuff hits the streets before going forward .



I ordered a Displayer from Consignia and will be testing it on the Panny AE4000 and Samsung HL61A750 DLP rear proj set. I'm not expecting shipout til next week at best.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20289143
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I was going to call VIP and place an order for the theater ...
> 
> emitter and glasses so I could try and get 3d with my panny AE4000 but after reading this I think I will pass.
> 
> 
> The total would have been $639 .
> 
> 
> The way I see it I might as well wait until the 2011 stuff hits the streets before going forward .



For $639, that would be a nice down payment on any of the new HDMI 1.4 PJ's that are coming out. Sure, it won't be 1080p, but still, you won't need any middle man-device with their emitter and glasses. Just the source and the new 1.4 PJ.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombiehunter47* /forum/post/20288455
> 
> 
> I just got my VIP 3D Theatre and I cant get it to work with anything... i just get the you do not have a 3DTV message. Im using a PS3, I did the steps to set it up but when I try to have the PS3 auto-detect the 3D source, the video goes away and doesnt come back. I have it connected to an Optoma HD66 with old firmware, help!



I don't have either of the products you are using but as a wild guess, have you tried going into the Optoma menu and made sure that 3D is DISABLED?


The VIP might be producing is own native 3D signal after making conversion, if that's the case that menu selection might not work.


I assume you have daisy-chained the devices in proper order with your HDMI cables.


Since I have never owned a PS3, what do you mean when you say "I try to have the PS3 auto-detect the 3D source", I would think the PS3 is the source if you play a 3D Blu-Ray.


What are the Theater LEDs indicating?


Hope you get it working, my stuff is still on order.


----------



## tomsell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20289189
> 
> 
> VIP is located in FL but I noticed Johnathan wrote *13/4/11* instead of *4/13/11* like most Americans would.
> 
> 
> I noticed the only place thats selling VIP products are from Canada and was
> 
> wondering if Johnathan is also from Canada ?
> 
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> 
> Doesn't make a difference but I'm just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus my job requires me to take notice of such details



He is from the uk, that's why the date is arranged different.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20289435
> 
> 
> I ordered a Displayer from Consignia and will be testing it on the Panny AE4000 and Samsung HL61A750 DLP rear proj set. I'm not expecting shipout til next week at best.



Great ...I'll wait for you to post up before making a final decision










Too bad you didn't get the theater version for cable and sat...but hey I'm

happy for the displayer verdict.


Thanks


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/20289597
> 
> 
> For $639, that would be a nice down payment on any of the new HDMI 1.4 PJ's that are coming out. Sure, it won't be 1080p, but still, you won't need any middle man-device with their emitter and glasses. Just the source and the new 1.4 PJ.



That's what I was thinking but not sure I want to give up my 1080p.


I just bought a new AVR 2 months ago (Onkyo 3008 ) which is 1.4a and would hate to have to spring for more $ for a 3d 1080p PJ but with my tax return I just might.


Also..it All depends on what other panny ae4000 owners have to say about the VIP product.


----------



## hoogs

I have a Theatre ordered and I have the PT-AE3000U. So whenever it ships (next week I'm guessing). I'll put up my impressions.


----------



## 12GAGE

In my case, the theater unit has been an excellent piece. I think that there are a couple of things that can be done to get the best image possible. IMO, one should resist the temptation to get the very brightest image possible. From my experience, I had to find a happy medium for picture brightness and reduced flickering. It was strange because I noticed that I could almost eliminate the flickering totally with only a very small impact on brightness. Again some people will be more bothered by the flickering than others but for me it is a non-issue. I have a little flicker maybe the first few seconds and after my eyes adjust I have minimal issues. Also on my DLP, ghosting is a non-issue as well. One thing however that I have noticed is slightly increased eye strain in comparison to viewing on my Panasonic VT 25. All in all, the 3D image is quite pleasing and to have a one projector solution that can satisfy the 2D and 3D viewing I am quite happy.


----------



## jadeezra

Okay, I'm getting purple spots on peoples faces? I'm guessing this is from the 3 dollar 3' hdmi cords from amazon? I may swap them out here in a bit.


----------



## thebard

Just got my Theatre in the mail today. A quick question/confirmation regarding setup for those using the emitter:


5V usb adapter >usb > 3d Theatre

3d Theatre > sync cable > emitter

And of course video signal > hdmi > 3d Theatre > projector


Correct?

Does the emitter need its own power, or will it get it over the sync cable?


----------



## mkoss

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thebard* 
Just got my Theatre in the mail today. A quick question/confirmation regarding setup for those using the emitter:


5V usb adapter >usb > 3d Theatre

3d Theatre > sync cable > emitter

And of course video signal > hdmi > 3d Theatre > projector


Correct?

Does the emitter need its own power, or will it get it over the sync cable?
It gets 5vdc from the vesa cable attached to the emitter.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20291057
> 
> 
> It gets 5vdc from the vesa cable attached to the emitter.



Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## yuettoi

Hi , I' ve just received E-mail from Jonathan.




I want to buy 1 to 2 Theatre and/or Displayer within monthes, I am wondering about :


Does VIP output [email protected] / 60p in 3D?

[Jonathan Alexander] *[email protected]*


Is it possible to force it to [email protected]/3D?

[Jonathan Alexander] *yes!*


What is the new Discover?

[Jonathan Alexander] Distributed 3D solution with 3D-Syncnodes for each room. The 3D-Discover converter comes with an RS232 port to connect to the main controller and allows for multiple rooms to be connected via one unit to display 3D throughout. The 3D-Syncnodes have a DIN connector for the emitter.


Regards,


----------



## slvramalgam

For those of you who ordered fron consignia and waiting, what does your order status say? Mine says"order awaiting fulfillment", how about you?


----------



## thebard

Alright, I received my VIP Theatre and the ir emitter today, and I had some time to set it up and try it this evening. My setup consists of an Oppo DBP-93 blu ray player, Motorola HD cable box, Onkyo TX-NR708 (HDMI 1.4) receiver, Samsung LCD tv, and Optoma HD70 DLP projector. For source material I used the Tron: Legacy and Tangled blu-rays.


I first hooked up the Theatre unit just before the projector. I noticed that the glasses were very finicky about the placement of the emitter. I tried putting the emitter back by the projector, thinking the ir would bounce off the screen, but the glasses didn't want to sync; they flickered like they were trying, but they just wouldn't latch onto it. Fortunately, the emitter is very small, so it's unobtrusive at the front of the room.


I finally ended up putting the Theatre inline with the receiver, mostly so I could use it for my LCD as well, but also so I wouldn't need to string a vesa extension to the emitter.


As far as my room setup, it should be noted that the viewing space is also our living room, so it is not light controlled, and the projector is wall-mounted to the side, with horizontal keystone adjustment. The pj is about 14 feet back, throwing a modest 80" or so image. It also should be noted that the pj bulb has over 2000 hours on it... new one should be here by friday!


Impressions:


The unit itself: Easy to plug in and set up. I wish the documentation were better, as it would be nice to see some hookup diagrams, dip switch reference, etc.


Emitter: Didn't have the range I would have liked (maybe someone can try hacking it with a high-power ir LED!). I was pleased that it has a button on top for switching L/R... someone in this thread mentioned that my keystone settings may cause problems because they can offset the signal by a frame; I haven't had any sync problems so far, but it's nice to know that correcting them is just a button-push away.


Projector: The HD70 when it came out was known as a bright projector, but I was disappointed with the results with my current setup. My main concern going in was flicker... it turns out I did not encounter any noticable flicker on my pj, but the picture was *extremely* dark. I also noticed that gradients suffered considerably; adjusting the image gamma helped a bit, but still it was not watchable as it stands now. Keep in mind that there is some ambient light in my room, and a bulb change is pending, so I will withhold final verdict until I fully explore & address these variables. I will keep you posted.


TV: The lcd results were the polar opposite from the projector. I found brightness was not an issue at all... there was almost no noticable difference when I removed the glasses. In lighter colored scenes (for example the almost all-white scene in Tron at Flynn's off-grid residence) the flicker was quite evident; I've heard this can be more apparent on LCD screens, so that seems to hold true. I imagine this could be minimized if I adjusted some settings on the display. I saw little to no ghosting, and the gamma/gradient issues I saw on the Optoma were not present at all.


I also could not get the 3d from my cable provider to work... TWC uses top/bottom, if anyone has suggections on how to force the VIP to decode this, I welcome your input.


Summary:


Provided equipment - adequate for getting started; the emitter was a pleasant surprise in terms of size & features.

LCD tv results - Good brightness & color, some flicker.

DLP Projector - No flicker, but troublesome image & brightness issues. Again, I will withhold final verdict until I change out the lamp & experiment with room settings.


Edit: Please see my updated results in post 426.


----------



## Moolers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20291956
> 
> 
> Alright, I received my VIP Theatre and the ir emitter today, and I had some time to set it up and try it this evening. My setup consists of an Oppo DBP-93 blu ray player, Motorola HD cable box, Onkyo TX-NR708 (HDMI 1.4) receiver, Samsung LCD tv, and Optoma HD70 DLP projector. For source material I used the Tron: Legacy and Tangled blu-rays.
> 
> 
> I first hooked up the Theatre unit just before the projector. I noticed that the glasses were very finicky about the placement of the emitter. I tried putting the emitter back by the projector, thinking the ir would bounce off the screen, but the glasses didn't want to sync; they flickered like they were trying, but they just wouldn't latch onto it. Fortunately, the emitter is very small, so it's unobtrusive at the front of the room.
> 
> 
> I finally ended up putting the Theatre inline with the receiver, mostly so I could use it for my LCD as well, but also so I wouldn't need to string a vesa extension to the emitter.
> 
> 
> As far as my room setup, it should be noted that the viewing space is also our living room, so it is not light controlled, and the projector is wall-mounted to the side, with horizontal keystone adjustment. The pj is about 14 feet back, throwing a modest 80" or so image. It also should be noted that the pj bulb has over 2000 hours on it... new one should be here by friday!
> 
> 
> Impressions:
> 
> 
> The unit itself: Easy to plug in and set up. I wish the documentation were better, as it would be nice to see some hookup diagrams, dip switch reference, etc.
> 
> 
> Emitter: Didn't have the range I would have liked (maybe someone can try hacking it with a high-power ir LED!). I was pleased that it has a button on top for switching L/R... someone in this thread mentioned that my keystone settings may cause problems because they can offset the signal by a frame; I haven't had any sync problems so far, but it's nice to know that correcting them is just a button-push away.
> 
> 
> Projector: The HD70 when it came out was known as a bright projector, but I was disappointed with the results with my current setup. My main concern going in was flicker... it turns out I did not encounter any noticable flicker on my pj, but the picture was *extremely* dark. I also noticed that gradients suffered considerably; adjusting the image gamma helped a bit, but still it was not watchable as it stands now. Keep in mind that there is some ambient light in my room, and a bulb change is pending, so I will withhold final verdict until I fully explore & address these variables. I will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> TV: The lcd results were the polar opposite from the projector. I found brightness was not an issue at all... there was almost no noticable difference when I removed the glasses. In lighter colored scenes (for example the almost all-white scene in Tron at Flynn's off-grid residence) the flicker was quite evident; I've heard this can be more apparent on LCD screens, so that seems to hold true. I imagine this could be minimized if I adjusted some settings on the display. I saw little to no ghosting, and the gamma/gradient issues I saw on the Optoma were not present at all.
> 
> 
> I also could not get the 3d from my cable provider to work... TWC uses top/bottom, if anyone has suggections on how to force the VIP to decode this, I welcome your input.
> 
> 
> Summary:
> 
> 
> Provided equipment - adequate for getting started; the emitter was a pleasant surprise in terms of size & features.
> 
> LCD tv results - Good brightness & color, some flicker.
> 
> DLP Projector - No flicker, but troublesome image & brightness issues. Again, I will withhold final verdict until I change out the lamp & experiment with room settings.



Thanks for posting your impressions, I also have a HD70 (252 hours on bulb) and I'm curious about what settings you used to test the 3D Theatre.


Was the lamp on bright or eco?

What about the True Vivid and Brilliant Color options, did you have them on for the test?


Many thanks,

Moo.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20291870
> 
> 
> For those of you who ordered fron consignia and waiting, what does your order status say? Mine says"order awaiting fulfillment", how about you?



Same here, I placed it 4/9th.


----------



## jem454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20291956
> 
> 
> Alright, I received my VIP Theatre and the ir emitter today, and I had some time to set it up and try it this evening. My setup consists of an Oppo DBP-93 blu ray player, Motorola HD cable box, Onkyo TX-NR708 (HDMI 1.4) receiver, Samsung LCD tv, and Optoma HD70 DLP projector. For source material I used the Tron: Legacy and Tangled blu-rays.
> 
> 
> I first hooked up the Theatre unit just before the projector. I noticed that the glasses were very finicky about the placement of the emitter. I tried putting the emitter back by the projector, thinking the ir would bounce off the screen, but the glasses didn't want to sync; they flickered like they were trying, but they just wouldn't latch onto it. Fortunately, the emitter is very small, so it's unobtrusive at the front of the room.
> 
> 
> I finally ended up putting the Theatre inline with the receiver, mostly so I could use it for my LCD as well, but also so I wouldn't need to string a vesa extension to the emitter.
> 
> 
> As far as my room setup, it should be noted that the viewing space is also our living room, so it is not light controlled, and the projector is wall-mounted to the side, with horizontal keystone adjustment. The pj is about 14 feet back, throwing a modest 80" or so image. It also should be noted that the pj bulb has over 2000 hours on it... new one should be here by friday!
> 
> 
> Impressions:
> 
> 
> The unit itself: Easy to plug in and set up. I wish the documentation were better, as it would be nice to see some hookup diagrams, dip switch reference, etc.
> 
> 
> Emitter: Didn't have the range I would have liked (maybe someone can try hacking it with a high-power ir LED!). I was pleased that it has a button on top for switching L/R... someone in this thread mentioned that my keystone settings may cause problems because they can offset the signal by a frame; I haven't had any sync problems so far, but it's nice to know that correcting them is just a button-push away.
> 
> 
> Projector: The HD70 when it came out was known as a bright projector, but I was disappointed with the results with my current setup. My main concern going in was flicker... it turns out I did not encounter any noticable flicker on my pj, but the picture was *extremely* dark. I also noticed that gradients suffered considerably; adjusting the image gamma helped a bit, but still it was not watchable as it stands now. Keep in mind that there is some ambient light in my room, and a bulb change is pending, so I will withhold final verdict until I fully explore & address these variables. I will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> TV: The lcd results were the polar opposite from the projector. I found brightness was not an issue at all... there was almost no noticable difference when I removed the glasses. In lighter colored scenes (for example the almost all-white scene in Tron at Flynn's off-grid residence) the flicker was quite evident; I've heard this can be more apparent on LCD screens, so that seems to hold true. I imagine this could be minimized if I adjusted some settings on the display. I saw little to no ghosting, and the gamma/gradient issues I saw on the Optoma were not present at all.
> 
> 
> I also could not get the 3d from my cable provider to work... TWC uses top/bottom, if anyone has suggections on how to force the VIP to decode this, I welcome your input.
> 
> 
> Summary:
> 
> 
> Provided equipment - adequate for getting started; the emitter was a pleasant surprise in terms of size & features.
> 
> LCD tv results - Good brightness & color, some flicker.
> 
> DLP Projector - No flicker, but troublesome image & brightness issues. Again, I will withhold final verdict until I change out the lamp & experiment with room settings.



Just thought Id jump in here again and say you probably dont see the flicker on your dlp because its not bright enough. 60 hz flicker should be the exact same regardless of dlp, crt, lcd, or plasma. How bright is the 70 with a new bulb? I had acceptable brightness on my hd65 at 1600 lumens, but I have less than 300 hours on it. I ended up turning down brightness and contrast so flickering is not quite as noticeable. If you dont mind the flicker and can get it bright enough, 3d on a dlp is very good.


----------



## dserensits

Will the VIP theatre work with the Optoma HD20 1080p projector?


----------



## Ragermac

Would this also work on an old Hitachi 65" CRT Rear Projection HDTV?


----------



## tlogan6797

Just to throw this out there....


Anyone have one of the old Virtual FX setups? It worked great @ 480i/60hz. Think the glasses would work with the VIP system? If so, it would REALLY cut down on the cost of glasses.


I have a Panny 4K, it will be a while before I can actually hang it though, so if someone else is closer to testing out those glasses with the VIP, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## joshy0666

Has anyone tested this with the 120HZ Sanyo 1080p Z4000? I'm thinking of getting this and the VIP Theatre. Wondering if the 120HZ refresh would help with the flicker issues. Like all of us I'm looking for the best of both worlds 3D + 1080P without flicker. Thanks for the help!


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joshy0666* /forum/post/20292855
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested this with the 120HZ Sanyo 1080p Z4000? I'm thinking of getting this and the VIP Theatre. Wondering if the 120HZ refresh would help with the flicker issues. Like all of us I'm looking for the best of both worlds 3D + 1080P without flicker. Thanks for the help!



The manual shows that model only going up to 85hz...


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Hey all, I'm back, hope I can be helpful with some answers from my experience.


In regards to Anyone using this with an Optoma HD66, and the Vip Glasses.


1. Dipswitch #1 on Theatre unit set to up, In fact all Dip's up.

2. Any 3D options on the projector disabled,(No DLP Link, No Nividia)

3. On the emitter Press The right Button labled VGA/DVI until it shows RED! Not Green.(You should have 1 Green light left, and one red light right.)

4. Then Use the left Sync button to your preference for your eyes.


That should be it for the Optoma.


If you are using DLP Link, or Ninvidia, Make sure those options are turned on In the projector menu, Under the display tab. I do not have DLP link Glasses or I would Test That.


For Those Using it with a 60HZ Projector, DLP (Like Optoma HD 65, 70)


1.Make sure Dip switch #1 is in the down position for 60hz usage.

2.Follow the same steps above as in regards to the emitter, I had the best Picture with the light combination being, Left light GREEN, Right light RED

3. Adjust left button sync to your taste.


For those using it with an LCD TV or projector, at 60hz.


1.Make sure dip switch #1 Is in down position for 60hz.

2.Play with the buttons on the emitter, the settings have varied for me on different sets, sometimes both green was the best, sometimes the Red green combo worked better.

3. If you are seeing ghosting on some PS3 games go into the menu options on the games and reduce the 3D effect to your taste. I found this to be very helpful on some sets.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


For my test unit the P1 button is used to force SbS, and TnB for things like my Comcast cable which is HDMI 1.3.


The cycle is...........


1 press of the P1 Button to force SbS

2 nd press of the P1 button to force TnB

3rd press returns the unit to Normal auto state.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Remember Everyone is going to be different in their perception of things like flicker, and I will say this again,........Hmmmm Hmmmm,...










If you are going to watch the Winter Xgames on Espn and stare at the white snow, are you going to see the flicker? Hell Yes!


Are some going to see it more than others? Hell Yes! To me the flicker was not an issue once I settled in and let my eyes adjust to what I was watching, It actually became a non issue for me with my 60hz Epson. That being said that is only my opinion and I respect others opinions on this matter, 3D isn't for everyone.


Hope this was helpful in some way.


----------



## Skiiermike

@ thebard,


Thanks so much for your Samsung LCD review. I to have a Samsung LCD, Mine has a 8ms response time.


I would only use the unit on a LCD tv. Knowing that, would you still purchase the unit only for an LCD?


I have seen many 3d TV's but am not to familiar with this flicker.


I don't want to spend this much money on something that will grow old quickly so an honest opinion is much appreciated. And yes I know the flicker is different for everyone but it seems to bother everyone so far in there reviews.


----------



## threed123

Chez: On your Epson, did you see a color shift at 60hz? I tried my ACER 5360 yesterday at both 120hz and 60hz. At both 60hz and 120hz, using the IR emitter and glasses, the images turn dark and reddish--but no flicker either at 60hz or 120hz. When I shift to DLPlink mode (IR emitter light to red), I can't get it to work at 60hz, but 120hz is just fine.


----------



## Remit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chez: On your Epson, did you see a color shift at 60hz? I tried my ACER 5360 yesterday at both 120hz and 60hz. At both 60hz and 120hz, using the IR emitter and glasses, the images turn dark and reddish--but no flicker either at 60hz or 120hz. When I shift to DLPlink mode (IR emitter light to red), I can't get it to work at 60hz, but 120hz is just fine.



So u have the acer h5360 and the vip theater? Working as intended?


Going to order one today, andi have the same setup.


Cheers,


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20293073
> 
> 
> Chez: On your Epson, did you see a color shift at 60hz? I tried my ACER 5360 yesterday at both 120hz and 60hz. At both 60hz and 120hz, using the IR emitter and glasses, the images turn dark and reddish--but no flicker either at 60hz or 120hz. When I shift to DLPlink mode (IR emitter light to red), I can't get it to work at 60hz, but 120hz is just fine.



You have a PM!


----------



## joshy0666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20292939
> 
> 
> The manual shows that model only going up to 85hz...



Looks like it does. Thanks for the help. I was confused by the 120hz in the main description. False advertising. Looks like I may be back to the HD66.


----------



## rjyap

I just wonder how good would the glasses sync up with each frame. The reason I ask this is every different type of display had different delay due to internal processing. Take Samsung TV as example, with game mode on it cut down the delay so how the VIP product know the video output timing from the display? Unlike DLP Link, the flashes is between frame so the glasses should get a perfect timing taking into display delay into consideration. Monster 3D glasses had an option to fine tune the timing so I can see at least the solution take the display delay into consideration.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20293041
> 
> 
> @ thebard,
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your Samsung LCD review. I to have a Samsung LCD, Mine has a 8ms response time.
> 
> 
> I would only use the unit on a LCD tv. Knowing that, would you still purchase the unit only for an LCD?
> 
> 
> I have seen many 3d TV's but am not to familiar with this flicker.
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend this much money on something that will grow old quickly so an honest opinion is much appreciated. And yes I know the flicker is different for everyone but it seems to bother everyone so far in there reviews.



Well, here's my thought on it... and keep in mind, I've only had the unit 1 day!


- I would definitely get the VIP if I had a large tv that wasn't 3d-ready; if you only have something in the 30-inch range, upgrading the tv might be almost as cost effective & give better results. In other words, if you're not ready for a display upgrade, it's worth it.

- The flicker was only noticable to me on brighter scenes... in Tron for example, I really had to look for it in the dark, grid scenes, but it was noticable in Flynn's white house. Colorful scenes mask it pretty well also; it was not bothersome for the most part in Tangled.


As I experiment more, I can post settings I have luck with.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moolers* /forum/post/20291978
> 
> 
> Was the lamp on bright or eco?



Tried both with little difference in the image appearance.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moolers* /forum/post/20291978
> 
> 
> What about the True Vivid and Brilliant Color options, did you have them on for the test?



I usually keep these off, but I did toggle them briefly in trying to improve the image.


Again, my bulb really is probably near the end of its life... I wouldn't cancel your purchase based on my impressions until I've swapped it out & really had time to play with some more settings. Because if the results on my tv are an indication of what I can get on my pj, I will definitely be keeping the VIP.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20288426
> 
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for this ignorant question but I'm confused (go easy on me--I'm OLD).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the purpose of the VIP displayer & theater was to allow 3D viewing from NON-3D equipment but I keep seeing posts from folks getting one that already have a 3D capable projector, for just an example an Optoma 66. WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing? Is it to convert 2D content to 3D or ???
> 
> I'm really hoping this will provide acceptable 3D with my Viewsonic Pro8100 (LCD/60hz.) although I have my doubts that it would be bright enough without a HP screen. Also concerned about flicker. I'm waiting for Robert Clark's review when he gets his VIP. He also has the VS. I now enjoy 3d with my Mits 73736 & Panny BDT210. Mits emitter with Mits & Ultraclear IR glasses.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> My current screen is 1.3 gain.




I have the HD66 and the reason i bought the 3D-Theatre is because all current available 3D projectors are field sequential, meaning they do not accept Bluray 3D frame packed, TopnBottom or Side-By-Side formats.. so they are useless without an adapter or HTPC

Which is why people are buying the 3D-Theatre or 3D-XL


----------



## Moolers

Cheers thebard,

I'm surprised that you did not notice any difference between the Bright and Eco lamp settings? Surely the bright setting was..... err brighter.


I'll keep a close eye on this thread to see how you get on with the new bulb.


Thanks again,

Moo


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moolers* /forum/post/20293706
> 
> 
> Cheers thebard,
> 
> I'm surprised that you did not notice any difference between the Bright and Eco lamp settings? Surely the bright setting was..... err brighter.



Yes, it was - LOL. But my point was, it was a neglible difference. Which is why I think the lamp hours may be coming into play here.


----------



## john2910

What is the best projector to get the best 3d picture with the vip theatre?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20293989
> 
> 
> What is the best projector to get the best 3d picture with the vip theatre?



What's your budget? What size screen? At what distance are you mounting it?


A 3d-ready pj will give you a better refresh rate. A lot of people have had good luck with the Optoma HD66 (720p 3d-ready), but buy based on your setup & 2d needs as well. In other words, if you can tolerate flicker but can't live without 1080 resolution, look for a higher-end 2d pj.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/20293618
> 
> 
> I have the HD66 and the reason i bought the 3D-Theatre is because all current available 3D projectors are field sequential, meaning they do not accept Bluray 3D frame packed, TopnBottom or Side-By-Side formats.. so they are useless without an adapter or HTPC
> 
> Which is why people are buying the 3D-Theatre or 3D-XL



Thanks for the explanation, appreciate it!


Ed


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20294021
> 
> 
> What's your budget? What size screen? At what distance are you mounting it?
> 
> 
> A 3d-ready pj will give you a better refresh rate. A lot of people have had good luck with the Optoma HD66 (720p 3d-ready), but buy based on your setup & 2d needs as well. In other words, if you can tolerate flicker but can't live without 1080 resolution, look for a higher-end 2d pj.



The screen is 2.40 meter wide.(gain 1.1)


At the moment i use a epson tw5000.


So i want a 3d picture sequal as my epson tw5000 in 2d.


Is there a good 120 hz (input)2d projector thats about the same in performance?


----------



## brtnelson

Chezbrger,Did You have ghosting issues with Your 8100?I Have the Epson 6100 and have pretty severe ghosting.Not as bad on closeups.The flicker is not to bad.It is better than I expected.Could You possibly share Your projectors settings.I have only tried with Direct Tv so far.I will play with the setting Today.Jonathon is getting a 8100 in Tomorrow.He told Me He would perfect the settings on the projector and relay His findings back to Me. I will try Ps3 and 3d Bluy-rays later this afternoon.Thanks for any help. Brett


----------



## brtnelson

Quick Update.Putting output scaling to 100% instead of Auto helped alot.Still needs some improvement,But alot better


----------



## Skiiermike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20293431
> 
> 
> Well, here's my thought on it... and keep in mind, I've only had the unit 1 day!
> 
> 
> - I would definitely get the VIP if I had a large tv that wasn't 3d-ready; if you only have something in the 30-inch range, upgrading the tv might be almost as cost effective & give better results. In other words, if you're not ready for a display upgrade, it's worth it.
> 
> - The flicker was only noticable to me on brighter scenes... in Tron for example, I really had to look for it in the dark, grid scenes, but it was noticable in Flynn's white house. Colorful scenes mask it pretty well also; it was not bothersome for the most part in Tangled.
> 
> 
> As I experiment more, I can post settings I have luck with.



I appreciate the feedback. My model is an older one LN-4661F. It's a 46" screen and the TV is still suiting my need's minus the 3D. If I were to upgrade right now I would want a 50" or bigger so the Theater is a more cost effective method.


Was ghosting a issue? My tv has a 8ms response time. I don't notice any ghosting now on any of my movies or games (mostly FPS and racing).


I really want this unit but my wife will kill me if I don't do my research first.










Thanks again


----------



## [email protected]

I got mine yesterday with my paypal order to Jonathan (who has been great by the way replying to all my emails about the order and the setup).


I still have not been successful in getting this to work with my PS3 and Optoma GT700 projector. After some troubleshooting, I was able to show the 3D picture on the wall but it would not work with the glasses.


The GT700 is a DLP Link projector that is supposed to have a menu to turn the Link on/off. The Optoma menus aren't available always and are dependent on what signal it receives. e.g. with no signal you can't access the display menu.


The glasses are the Optoma ZD101's and I also had a second pair no-name brand to try too. Neither one worked and looked the same as not wearing any glasses. You can tell the glasses turn on because they flicker when you press the button.


My next try is to see if I can get the Optoma to think it is getting a 720p/120Hz signal but I fear I still won't have the option to turn DLP on. I would love suggestions if you ideas. The best idea I have heard so far was to return the GT700 and get an HD66







.

UPDATE: Well I got the GT700 to say 720p/120Hz using the troubleshooting suggestions from Jonathan but still no luck. The glasses do a lot of flickering but never seem to look any different than if you weren't wearing them. I also found a 3D display mode under the Optoma projector menus but the 3D is always grayed out. I remember reading some other forum where people connect the GT700 to their computer with NVidea cards for 3D gaming but they had to trick the Optoma into going to 3D DLP mode. ugh...i hate smart menus...let me select what I want


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20294174
> 
> 
> The screen is 2.40 meter wide.(gain 1.1)
> 
> 
> At the moment i use a epson tw5000.
> 
> 
> So i want a 3d picture sequal as my epson tw5000 in 2d.
> 
> 
> Is there a good 120 hz (input)2d projector thats about the same in performance?



I can't find the 5000 on projectorcentral.com, but I see a TW-5500... is that similar?


That's a 1080 projector; right now 1080 3d projectors run a few $k; LG has one, and Sanyo has one coming out. A quick google should let you know if they will meet your needs.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20294633
> 
> 
> I appreciate the feedback. My model is an older one LN-4661F. It's a 46" screen and the TV is still suiting my need's minus the 3D. If I were to upgrade right now I would want a 50" or bigger so the Theater is a more cost effective method.
> 
> 
> Was ghosting a issue? My tv has a 8ms response time. I don't notice any ghosting now on any of my movies or games (mostly FPS and racing).
> 
> 
> I really want this unit but my wife will kill me if I don't do my research first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again



I saw little to no ghosting on the two blu rays I previewed, and color reproduction was good.


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20294857
> 
> 
> I can't find the 5000 on projectorcentral.com, but I see a TW-5500... is that similar?
> 
> 
> That's a 1080 projector; right now 1080 3d projectors run a few $k; LG has one, and Sanyo has one coming out. A quick google should let you know if they will meet your needs.



Yes thats similar.


I hope i dont get to much flickering with my epson tw5000


----------



## bigjaymofo

Anyone having sync issues with their IR emitter and glasses. If my emitter is more than 1ft away from the glasses, they lose sync.


Any suggestions?


----------



## hoogs

Sounds to me like the glasses and emitter are causing most of the problems so far. I wonder if any other glasses will be compatible.


----------



## wanab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20291870
> 
> 
> For those of you who ordered fron consignia and waiting, what does your order status say? Mine says"order awaiting fulfillment", how about you?



Mine now says arrived in US since Friday and no further updates. Still waiting..............


----------



## Slump Buster

Can someone verify something for me? Will the VIP units absolutely not work with hdmi 1.2? I'm looking at older upscale pj's and some of them only support hdmi 1.2.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/20294640
> 
> 
> I got mine yesterday with my paypal order to Jonathan (who has been great by the way replying to all my emails about the order and the setup).
> 
> 
> I still have not been successful in getting this to work with my PS3 and Optoma GT700 projector. After some troubleshooting, I was able to show the 3D picture on the wall but it would not work with the glasses.
> 
> 
> The GT700 is a DLP Link projector that is supposed to have a menu to turn the Link on/off. The Optoma menus aren't available always and are dependent on what signal it receives. e.g. with no signal you can't access the display menu.
> 
> 
> The glasses are the Optoma ZD101's and I also had a second pair no-name brand to try too. Neither one worked and looked the same as not wearing any glasses. You can tell the glasses turn on because they flicker when you press the button.
> 
> 
> My next try is to see if I can get the Optoma to think it is getting a 720p/120Hz signal but I fear I still won't have the option to turn DLP on. I would love suggestions if you ideas. The best idea I have heard so far was to return the GT700 and get an HD66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> UPDATE: Well I got the GT700 to say 720p/120Hz using the troubleshooting suggestions from Jonathan but still no luck. The glasses do a lot of flickering but never seem to look any different than if you weren't wearing them. I also found a 3D display mode under the Optoma projector menus but the 3D is always grayed out. I remember reading some other forum where people connect the GT700 to their computer with NVidea cards for 3D gaming but they had to trick the Optoma into going to 3D DLP mode. ugh...i hate smart menus...let me select what I want



I have the Optoma HD66 and as long as i feed it a signal i then have the option to turn 3D on or off .. is your GT700 like this? Play a regular 2D movie and see if u can turn 3D on or off... Your DLP Link glasses will not work at all until you turn 3D on (which will then send the dlp link signal for the glasses to sync)


----------



## walford

*Use of Game Mode to reduce cross talk*


Gamers often have a lot of problems with display Lag with 2D HDTVs unless the HDTVs are placed in Game Mode which greatly reduces the lag time between an image being received by the TV and the actual display of the image by the TV. Game Mode normally reduces the TV's image processing time by turning off all motion compensation options especially frame interpolation options and by using faster lower PQ scaling algorithims if the resolution being received by the TV is not it's native resolution.

I suggest that any VIP Theatre user not using a DLP display turn Game Mode on since display Lag depending on the TV make/model could be a major cause of ghosting/video crosstalk due to timing differences between the emitter signals to the glasses and the actual display on the TV.


----------



## [email protected]

Sadly no matter what is running, the GT700 always has the 3D image mode greyed out. In fact, the manual says there is supposed to be settings to turn 3D DLP on/off but those menus aren't on my machine. You can't seem to force it into a particular mode. It is expecting a signal that it isn't getting from the VIP so that it knows it is 3D to allow you to turn it on. It auto-senses everything and closes off options based on that.

UPDATE---I hope I am following the thread protocols here answering my own questions but wanted to provide the feedback.


In short, the VIP Theater works with the Optoma GT700 but the setup seems like a hack to get around Optoma's "smart" menus.


The setup: Optoma GT700, PS3, VIP Theater, HDMI 1.4 cables direct and optical connection to my old Kenwood receiver for sound. The GT700 is DLP so I am testing the Optoma ZD101 and the Ultraclear DLP models for glasses.


The long answer...It was very frustrating not to see the menu options on the unit that are printed in the manual. I could not get the projector to enter the DLP Link mode so I saw the 3D image but the glasses wouldn't work. Though I have to say, the Ultraclears had some brief moments of a clear 3D picture and then back to the ghost image as if they weren't turned on. After going through various permutations with projector/VIP/PS3 my wife suggested trying a 3D game in the PS3. What the heck - this projector unit says it is a game projector, maybe that will work.


I put in a game and after a few downloads, the game said it recognized I had 3D equipment and wanted to know if I wished to turn that feature on. Well Yes! turn it on! The projector then recalibrates and shows a 720p/60Hz signal. That was different then the Blueray 720p/120Hz signal. I took a look at the projector menu screen....What's this? A new menu item called 3D! Where did that come from?!! Optomaaaaaaaaahhh!! [said in William Shatner tone from Wrath of Kahn] Suddenly I had the menu to turn on DLP Link and boom, I have a 3D game working with both pairs of glasses.


What about the movies? I pop in a 3D movie and the projector recalibrates itself - now to 720p/120Hz. Presto - it just works. I looked at the menu on the projector while the movie was running....the 3D menu was gone however, it did say that it was in 3D display mode. I powered it down and up again and it still played the movie correctly. However the 3D menus to turn DLP on/off or select IR mode are not available and apparently only available when the 3D games are in (or possibly some other 720p/60Hz signal).


In any case, I don't think this is the projector for me. If it is that flaky with signals, I see that as borderline broken. Was this a one time flick of the switch? who knows. Will it fail again and need the 3D game to turn it on? I don't really want to find out. Luckily I am still within the return window and am looking to upgrade this to the HD20 or even downgrade to the HD66 (since it can't do 2D 1080p like the GT700 can and does very well).


Hopefully this helps someone in their equipment combination selections.


----------



## mtjt3

I have not received my Theater model from VIP yet but I do have the Optoma HD66 pj and have used it with my laptop and stereoscopic player. I have found that the HD mode doesn't have to be activated for 3d to be displayed. (I use Dlp link Ultra Clear glasses) HD mode simply kicks up the brightness. I hope this little tid bit helps you troubleshoot so you aren't spending time on an option (hd mode on/off) that might not be the problem. Lastly there is an Youtube video posted by a forum member named chezburger that demonstrates the Theater with several devices. You should p.m him he might be able to help you troubleshoot too. Good luck. I can't wait to receive mine. Here is the youtube link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYJnQ...e_gdata_player .


----------



## Remit

Talked with jay at consignia and ordered mine today, i have the acer h5360. Will post a review once i have it all setup.


R.


----------



## zombiehunter47

Ok after 2 days of playing with the 3D Theatre and the help of Jonathan I got everything working great! Jonathan was great with helping me fix the problems and he was very fast to respond to e-mails. Call of duty and motorstorm look amazing in 3D, and the 1080p 24Hz .MKV Files I have work great through my media box (Tvix m-4100sh)


At this point my only complaint is that my HDD media player is getting a little out of date, does anyone have a HDD Media Player that plays 12GB SBS 1080p .MKV or .m2ts files at 1080p 24hz without it being choppy? Every SBS file I have works great through my computer at 24Hz but my HDD player is getting too old to handle it.


----------



## rjyap

Get a Dune Prime 3.0 or Base 3.0 player. So far the only media player I tested to run smoothly for large 40Gb m2ts streaming through gigabit network.


----------



## xzener

I just read through the 15 pages on this thread. I'm VERY excited to try this product. If it does what it says it does, I will soon have a 3D movie theater in my house. The question I'm after was asked a couple of times. I also have more, here goes...


Does the VIP 3D Theater work with an Optoma HD20??


If I were to hook it up to my Onkyo AVR HDMI *out* and then to the projector, would switching inputs (Xbox360, PS3, HTPC) cause any issues with the VIP 3D Theater??


Some of us with dedicated theater rooms like the convenience of just pointing the remote at the screen and for it to just work.










Thanks.


----------



## lcaufrie

Hi,


I have a projector Pioneer KRF9000 (same as JVC HD100) D-ila technology. I have also a plasma Pioneer KRP500. Do you think that the VIP 3D will work for those thechnologies?


Another question: with non 3D movie, do the VIP will pass-trough the signal?


----------



## thebard

Hi all,


I wanted to update everyone with some news regarding my use of the 3d Theatre with my Optoma HD70 DLP projector.


After reading Chez's posts regarding ir emitter settings, I toggled the vga/dvi switch; setting it to "red" had a substantial positive effect on some of the color balance issues I was having.


Additionally, I found that the following settings on the projector had the greatest impact on reducing flicker in my room:


- Mode: Bright

- Degamma: Graphics

- Brightness: -10

- Contrast: 80


Setting bright mode may seem like a no-brainer for 3d, but it will increase the perception of flicker in lighter colored areas of the image, so I found adjusting the brightness & contrast as above helped. The degamma method also makes a HUGE difference in retaining a "natural" look.


Unfortunately, my bulb really is on its last legs, so I'm going to hold off on any permanent settings, but I feel confident in reccommending this unit for folks who want 3d without upgrading their display.


(I also have yet to get the SBS/TNB settings working, but I'm going to work on that this weekend.)


Thanks go out to Jonathan at VIP, and also to Chez for his willingness to answer questions for us all!


----------



## Moolers

Hi thebard,

When do you expect to have your new bulb?


----------



## johnsmith808

Does anyone know if you can plug in another brand of emitter to the 3 pin port?


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *xzener* 
I just read through the 15 pages on this thread. I'm VERY excited to try this product. If it does what it says it does, I will soon have a 3D movie theater in my house. The question I'm after was asked a couple of times. I also have more, here goes...


Does the VIP 3D Theater work with an Optoma HD20??


If I were to hook it up to my Onkyo AVR HDMI *out* and then to the projector, would switching inputs (Xbox360, PS3, HTPC) cause any issues with the VIP 3D Theater??


Some of us with dedicated theater rooms like the convenience of just pointing the remote at the screen and for it to just work.










Thanks.
The 3D Theatre is designed to work with both 60hz/120hz projectors, so yes on the HD20.


As for the switching I did it with an onkyo txsr805, but there are many variables in receivers, so you would have to try that yourself. For the 3things you mentioned it shouldn't be a problem as I believe those sources are 1.3

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lcaufrie* 
Hi,


I have a projector Pioneer KRF9000 (same as JVC HD100) D-ila technology. I have also a plasma Pioneer KRP500. Do you think that the VIP 3D will work for those thechnologies?


Another question: with non 3D movie, do the VIP will pass-trough the signal?
I have not seen any tests with those units posted yet, but you could be the first!







And yes on the passthru

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* 
Does anyone know if you can plug in another brand of emitter to the 3 pin port?
I don't think anyone has tried that yet, Not sure of what the power is going to the emitter itself so I would be careful doing that.


----------



## yuettoi

Hi,


Could anyone prove the VIP can output 1080 signal when we are watching BD3D?


Jonathan said yes, but only 720 was listed in the Displayer flyer.


----------



## thebard

Hi all... with Chez's help I just figured out my problem forcing TNB, & thought I would pass it on to other owners in case they ran into it.


The 3d Theatre only supports SBS & TNB mode at 720, not 1080. This means you have to set the LAST device in the chain prior to the VIP unit at 720 for those modes. I was having problems because I was resetting the resolution on my cable box, but I had the Theatre hooked up after my receiver. Changing the res on my receiver did the trick & allowed the Theatre's P1 button to force TNB.


This only applies to those modes; blu rays play fine in 3d at 1080p.


Edit: Please read the clarification below... this is due to the cable box, not the Theatre unit!


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombiehunter47* /forum/post/20296700
> 
> 
> Ok after 2 days of playing with the 3D Theatre and the help of Jonathan I got everything working great! Jonathan was great with helping me fix the problems and he was very fast to respond to e-mails. Call of duty and motorstorm look amazing in 3D, and the 1080p 24Hz .MKV Files I have work great through my media box (Tvix m-4100sh)
> 
> 
> At this point my only complaint is that my HDD media player is getting a little out of date, does anyone have a HDD Media Player that plays 12GB SBS 1080p .MKV or .m2ts files at 1080p 24hz without it being choppy? Every SBS file I have works great through my computer at 24Hz but my HDD player is getting too old to handle it.



Yes its called the WDTV Live or WDTV Live Plus or WDTV HUB


all play SBS TOPnBottom 1080p half SBS files flawlessly and the WDTV Live is udner $100 bucks and you can you add custom firmware for MovieSheets


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20298118
> 
> 
> The 3d Theatre only supports SBS & TNB mode at 720, not 1080.



Is this confirmed? If so, this blows! Broadcast 3D is in 1080!


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20298118
> 
> 
> Hi all... with Chez's help I just figured out my problem forcing TNB, & thought I would pass it on to other owners in case they ran into it.
> 
> 
> The 3d Theatre only supports SBS & TNB mode at 720, not 1080. This means you have to set the LAST device in the chain prior to the VIP unit at 720 for those modes. I was having problems because I was resetting the resolution on my cable box, but I had the Theatre hooked up after my receiver. Changing the res on my receiver did the trick & allowed the Theatre's P1 button to force TNB.
> 
> 
> This only applies to those modes; blu rays play fine in 3d at 1080p.



Thats not quite right, sorry if I got you confused. The Theatre does support 1080 SbS, but you would have to keep switching your cable box in the setup menu.


What we are talking about is in our areas comcast has Taken away the native mode so,......when watching ESPN 3D if the Cable box is set to 1080i it outputs 1080i even on ESPN 3D which is supposed to be 720p TnB.


If you were to go into the on demand menu of say Starz 3D those movies are 1080i SbS native so the theatre will do them just fine.


But for now its just easier to put the Cablebox to 720p until the native mode problem is fixed. Thanks To Comcast!










P.S.

Here are the modes as I have them that the Theatre Supports....

Frame packing: 720p60, 720p50, 720p30, 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p30

Side-by-side: 1080i60, 1080i50, 1080p24, 1080p30, 720p60, 720p50, 720p30

Top-Bottom: 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p30, 720p60, 720p50, 720p30


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20298249
> 
> 
> Is this confirmed? If so, this blows! Broadcast 3D is in 1080!



No it doesnt blow and no its not all 1080i,....read above


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20298276
> 
> 
> No it doesnt blow and no its not all 1080i,....read above



That's what I thought. I hate when mis-information is spread. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## thebard

Chez is correct... sorry, in re-reading my post I can see I misstated.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20298274
> 
> 
> Here are the modes as I have them that the Theatre Supports....
> 
> Frame packing: 720p60, 720p50, 720p30, 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p30
> 
> Side-by-side: 1080i60, 1080i50, 1080p24, 1080p30, 720p60, 720p50, 720p30
> 
> Top-Bottom: 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p30, 720p60, 720p50, 720p30



That's a great list of inputs, but can it output 1080p60 frame sequential? Or is it limited in 3D only to 720p? The flyer is curiously vague on this.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20298336
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. I hate when mis-information is spread. Thanks for clearing that up!



No problem, Just trying to help! I too hate when that happens, I made the mistake of poo pooing all over a product once, that turned out to be totally my fault, and promised I would never do it again.










That being said I'm sure as the product gets out there different people with different displays than what I tested, or different firmware or whatever,.. there will be issues. My experience with with Vip has been to call them immediately and address the issue with your brand and model. In a nutshell they are more than willing to help, and have been more than courteous with me. I'm sure they cant test all displays so feedback negative or positive should of course be addressed to them, and here,.. so we can all help in the process.


Good luck to all!


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20298526
> 
> 
> That's a great list of inputs, but can it output 1080p60 frame sequential? Or is it limited in 3D only to 720p? The flyer is curiously vague on this.



The test version I have is 3D 720p, Cant speak for later versions than mine. In all honesty this concerned me at first but I will be damned if I can tell its 720p!


And believe me I should be able to tell, I have had a 1080p projector for too long to want to go back to 720p! Just an example is when I was testing the HD66 I could so tell it was 720p on any normal programming I was throwing at it, but once it went into 3D, I'll be damned if I could tell it was 720p!


Hope that helps.


----------



## HokeySmoke

Thanks. 3D adds resolution, so it doesn't concern me that it's only 720 in 3D.


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20298612
> 
> 
> Thanks. 3D adds resolution, so it doesn't concern me that it's only 720 in 3D.



3D Adds resolution? .... What the heck?


----------



## lcaufrie

on the site http://www.3d-vip.com/#!purchase you can only purshase the 3D GAMER. Where can we order the 3D Theater and what kind of glasses do I have to purshase (Di-La & Plasma)?


Latest question: is-the glasses are also usable for a kid of 7 year olds?


----------



## TViewer2000

I posted this in another thread but since this seems more like the official thread I will post again here and hope for an response. I have a 73 Mits DLP TV. I purchased the 3D kit from Mitsubishi which comes with an emitter and 2 pairs of (samsung) IR glasses. If I plug the Mits IR emitter into the VIP box will the samsung glasses work? I have a 106" screen with a 1.8 screen gain I think. So I would love to have 3D capablity on that big of a screen. I rather use the glasses I have already purchases though.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcaufrie* /forum/post/20298781
> 
> 
> on the site http://www.3d-vip.com/#!purchase you can only purshase the 3D GAMER. Where can we order the 3D Theater and what kind of glasses do I have to purshase (Di-La & Plasma)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest question: is-the glasses are also usable for a kid of 7 year olds?



The VIP Theatre is still basically in pre-release so their website is not finalized for full ordering. You can prepare an order by emailing "Jonathan" at the address below and he will send you PayPal instructions.

[email protected] 


You can also order from Consignia in Canada but you will end up paying a currency differential. Their free shipping might offset it somewhat. All prices quoted on their website are in Canadian dollars.


http://www.consignia.ca/ 



The IR Shutter glasses are made under special contract by a manufacturer in China because these are dual frequency 60/120hz. So more than likely they are all going to be adult size. Whether you can craft an adapter so a 7 year old can keep them on comfortably might require some ingenuity.


The initial response for these products has been excellent so expect some possible back ordering.


You might want to talk to Jonathan at VIP to make sure there are no special issues with your current system before making a decision to purchase.


VIP: Tel: 561-355-0601


----------



## SgtVideo

Jonathan at VIP indicated earlier today that they will be coming out with an adjustable emitter in the future that will allow further tuning for better sync. Upgrading to that model will be economical in cost.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20298731
> 
> 
> 3D Adds resolution? .... What the heck?



That would be depth resolution. Sorry for not making myself clear. You actually have two complete 720p images per frame, so you could also say it's double resolution.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20299114
> 
> 
> Jonathan at VIP indicated earlier today that they will be coming out with an adjustable emitter in the future that will allow further tuning for better sync. Upgrading to that model will be economical in cost.



That would be awesome. Do you think it would be "tune-able" enough for those of us with 96hz pjs to tune 48 per eye?


Even if not, would this help reduce flicker on 30/eye setups?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20299306
> 
> 
> That would be awesome. Do you think it would be "tune-able" enough for those of us with 96hz pjs to tune 48 per eye?
> 
> 
> Even if not, would this help reduce flicker on 30/eye setups?



Too early to answer that one, you might email Jonathan to see what his engineering goal will be for those adjustments.


I am awaiting my Displayer model, since all I'm interested in is Blu-Ray output.

Will be using it on a Panasonic AE4000, which I believe that upper range is 85hz., and a Samsung HL61A750 DLP rear proj. set.


My screens will be Carada 2.35 (1.3) and a Da-Lite High Power 16x9 (2.4). Hoping the high power will give a decent FL boost for 3D losses.


One thing that Jonathan has discovered in his testing is that so-called 120hz rated sets will not take 120hz input, so switch setting will still need to be 60hz. Looks like specs don't always give you everything advertised by manufactuers depending on their internal design restrictions. 60hz input will still be 60hz output on a 120hz spec'd unit.


I'll pass on any debate on manufacturers claims to 120hz. I'm only interested in this working for my setup and future enhancements for video processing.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TViewer2000* /forum/post/20299023
> 
> 
> I posted this in another thread but since this seems more like the official thread I will post again here and hope for an response. I have a 73 Mits DLP TV. I purchased the 3D kit from Mitsubishi which comes with an emitter and 2 pairs of (samsung) IR glasses. If I plug the Mits IR emitter into the VIP box will the samsung glasses work? I have a 106" screen with a 1.8 screen gain I think. So I would love to have 3D capablity on that big of a screen. I rather use the glasses I have already purchases though.



I also have the 73" Mits/emitter/glasses as well as Ultra Clears and in looking at the input on the VIP product (SYNC) for their emitter you wouldn't be able to hook up the Mits one unless an adapter was available.

















Ed


----------



## TViewer2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20299773
> 
> 
> I also have the 73" Mits/emitter/glasses as well as Ultra Clears and in looking at the input on the VIP product (SYNC) for their emitter you wouldn't be able to hook up the Mits one unless an adapter was available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed




Do the VIP and Mits adapter have a different pin connection? I haven't checked my Mits plug yet. I thought that the VESA plug is universal, of course I could be wrong.


----------



## slvramalgam

I think I have yet to read about someone testing the VIP Theater with a HTPC. Logically, it should not be a problem but I wish someone can confirm this.


I would assume a software such as ArcSoft TotalMedia Theater or PowerDVD could play a 3DBluray disc or a 3D file, and send it to the receiver, then to VIP theater and finally Projector.


Anyone is planning to use his/her HTPC to feed the VIP?


----------



## brtnelson

After setting My Epson 6100 Projector to 100% scaling, HDMI limited Color and My Direct Tv receiver to output only 1080p,The final result is very good.Minimal ghosting now and the flicker effect is barely noticable.I may invest in a higher gain screen.It was bright enough,But I think a higher gain screen would give it more pop.Espn is not nearly as good as 3net.I watched Bugs in The Rain Forrest,And the Preying Mantis scared the hell out of Me.I hooked up My ps3 and watched Alice in Wonderland 3d.The Theater unit really shines with 3d blurays.I noticed almost zero flicker and very little ghosting.I only saw ghosting in afew scenes from the movie.I am very pleased with My purchase overall.My only negitive would be the emitter.Its range is very limited.I have a universal high powered emitter I used with My Mitsubishi 60 inch 3d tv.I have not been brave enough to try it


----------



## IamJacksColon

I have the Sanyo PLV-Z3000 1080p projector...does anyone else have this projector who is ordering this? I would really appreciate someone's experience with this.


----------



## lcaufrie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoogs* /forum/post/20298863
> 
> 
> Here is the order info for now:
> 
> 
> 3D-Theatre: $499.00 (Games, Movies, Satellite/Cable & Internet and 60Hz/120Hz TV/projector)
> 
> 
> 3D-Displayer: $299.00 (Games and Movies & 60Hz/120Hz TV/projector)
> 
> 
> IR emitter glasses with emitter: $129.00
> 
> 
> DLP Link glasses: $70.00
> 
> 
> Shipping via USPS Priority Mail: $29.99 (International) & $9.99 (Domestic)
> 
> 
> Do please select what unit/glasses you are looking to purchase.
> 
> 
> The order can be placed via www.PayPal.com and selecting SEND MONEY ONLINE and checking the box that says PAYMENT IN ADVANCE and then making the payment to [email protected]
> 
> 
> Do please include the exact products you are purchasing in the description line.
> 
> 
> If I can be of further assistance, do please send me an email.



Thanks for your update. If I need 4 glasses for all of my family with di-la & plasma, does it means that I need 4*IR emitter glasses with emitter: $129.00

= $516.00?


----------



## Loppan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20299306
> 
> 
> That would be awesome. Do you think it would be "tune-able" enough for those of us with 96hz pjs to tune 48 per eye?
> 
> 
> Even if not, would this help reduce flicker on 30/eye setups?




THAT would be tremendously useful and a very nice feature... let's hope that Jonathan can answer this for us.


----------



## genesabas

Hello,


I have a Sony VW50 projector, Can I use the 3d-VIP theater with it?



Bye.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcaufrie* /forum/post/20302527
> 
> 
> Thanks for your update. If I need 4 glasses for all of my family with di-la & plasma, does it means that I need 4*IR emitter glasses with emitter: $129.00
> 
> = $516.00?



You only need one emitter.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genesabas* /forum/post/20302798
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have a Sony VW50 projector, Can I use the 3d-VIP theater with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Bye.



Thats the idea of it, to work with 60hz, 120hz Displays, so yes!


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Posted this in the first page, but I know lots of folks don't bother to read the first post so..................


Email Contact Info For VIP......
[email protected] 


The Manual is to large of a PDF for me to post it, so I hope this is good enough.
Attachment 208995 
Attachment 208996 
Attachment 208997 


See Ya!


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brtnelson* /forum/post/20302315
> 
> 
> My only negitive would be the emitter.Its range is very limited.I have a universal high powered emitter I used with My Mitsubishi 60 inch 3d tv.I have not been brave enough to try it



Are You Using a USB .5v wall plug to power the Theatre itself, or just the USB cable that was supplied.


Wall power is recommended, like the adaptor you would use for your Ipod or Cell Phone.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TViewer2000* /forum/post/20300774
> 
> 
> Do the VIP and Mits adapter have a different pin connection? I haven't checked my Mits plug yet. I thought that the VESA plug is universal, of course I could be wrong.



Yes, they appear to be completely different. The VIP connection is a 3-prong while the Mits uses only one "prong".


Ed


----------



## walford

The picture on page 4 of the Mits adapter user's manual clearly shows both a Vesa 3 pin in and a Vesa 3 pin out connector.

http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/OG-3DA1.pdf


----------



## ariew

Where can you buy this in Europe.


----------



## lcaufrie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ariew* /forum/post/20303354
> 
> 
> Where can you buy this in Europe.



Good question, but I think we have to purshase it from USA


----------



## Wellywell

Jay shipped my Theater unit on Monday the 8th and per the tracking number it's in the country and will be here any day now. I am going to try this on a Panny PT-AE3000U hopefully it will work very well. May have to turn off the frame creation but we shall see. if it doesn't look good I purchased a HD66 as my back up to guarantee my experience. Will post my review once it's up and running and all projector settings have been tweaked. Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait. I really hope this product is as good as I think it's going to be. This unit could end up being a game changer. I heard they are working on a 1080p 120hrz unit as well which should be even better. Looking forward to the future of 3D. Here is what my main system consists of:


Panny PT-AE3000U

Onkyo TX-NR3008

7 Jamo Inwalls

2x JBL SP12 Subwoofers

Again I can't wait to see this. I'm hoping its everything I expect it to be just based on reviews. Looking forward to checking out Ultimate Wave Tahitti, if you haven't seen Hubble 3D run out to Best Buy and pick it up you will not be sorry you did, amazing stuff.


----------



## tlogan6797

As I recall, the difference between the Panny 3K and 4K were pretty negligible. I'm hoping that what work for the 3K will work for the 4K.


----------



## Wellywell

If i'm not mistaken the only difference between the two was the addition of the new "Red Bulb" to improve the color red. Other than that I don't think there were any other differences. Like I said before I can't wait to connect this. I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas morning to come, haha.


----------



## Jazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20302979
> 
> 
> Posted this in the first page, but I know lots of folks don't bother to read the first post so..................
> 
> 
> Email Contact Info For VIP......
> [email protected]



For what it's worth I contacted that email yesterday with interest to purchase the Theater and have heard no response. I live about an hour away from 3d-vip and it would be a shame to have to deal outside of the country.


----------



## TViewer2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/20303280
> 
> 
> The picture on page 4 of the Mits adapter user's manual clearly shows both a Vesa 3 pin in and a Vesa 3 pin out connector.
> 
> http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/OG-3DA1.pdf



That's good to hear. Hopefully this will work with the VIP-Theatre. If anyone lives in the Phoenix area that is getting the VIP-Theatre PM me so that maybe we can get a demo setup to see if it works. If someone can confirm that the MITS glasses will work with VIP-theatre please let me know.


----------



## space123321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazar* /forum/post/20303748
> 
> 
> For what it's worth I contacted that email yesterday with interest to purchase the Theater and have heard no response. I live about an hour away from 3d-vip and it would be a shame to have to deal outside of the country.



Just give him time - Jonathan is a pleasure to deal with and has great customer service. I am sure he is busy shipping orders to all! My experience has been top notch - no complaints whatsoever!


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/20303280
> 
> 
> The picture on page 4 of the Mits adapter user's manual clearly shows both a Vesa 3 pin in and a Vesa 3 pin out connector.
> 
> http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/OG-3DA1.pdf



Wow, I apoligize for my misinformation!







Walford is CORRECT, it IS a 3 pin Vesa connection! I guess my excuse is that the pic of the VIP made that connection look so large I thought it was something completely different. I just yanked the cable and yep, it is the 3 pin Vesa.......duhhhhhhhhhh.









Seems to me that there would be a good possiblity that the Mits emitter/glasses would work with the VIP. Wouldn't that be 60hz???









Thanks for the correction Walford!


Ed


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20303839
> 
> 
> Wow, I apoligize for my misinformation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walford is CORRECT, it IS a 3 pin Vesa connection! I guess my excuse is that the pic of the VIP made that connection look so large I thought it was something completely different. I just yanked the cable and yep, it is the 3 pin Vesa.......duhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that there would be a good possiblity that the Mits emitter/glasses would work with the VIP. Wouldn't that be 60hz???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the correction Walford!
> 
> 
> Ed



You need special 60Hz capable glasses if you want to use 60Hz projectors/TV's. Also will other emitters work at 60Hz?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20303989
> 
> 
> You need special 60Hz capable glasses if you want to use 60Hz projectors/TV's. Also will other emitters work at 60Hz?



Most will not, which is why people are looking for alternatives to the VIP emitter.


But your statement brings up a good point... the *emitters* need to be 60hz capable, but what about the *glasses*? Will any IR glasses sync to a 60hz emitter?


In other words, is the syncing solely dependant on the emitter, or do both work together? Anyone know?


----------



## protovision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20304045
> 
> 
> Will any IR glasses sync to a 60hz emitter?



fwiw, can't say for sure, but in some of the listings for glasses I've seen:


range: 50 -120hz


most of the DLP Link ones just say '120hz', which makes sense (unless someone figures out a way to hack DLP Link for 60hz (2x 30hz) use)


----------



## TViewer2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20303989
> 
> 
> You need special 60Hz capable glasses if you want to use 60Hz projectors/TV's. Also will other emitters work at 60Hz?




So if I get a 120hz projector then it "should" work correct? I don't mind buying a 720p 120hz projector. I just have too much invested in glasses to buy new ones.


----------



## tlogan6797

from my earlier post...



> Quote:
> Anyone have one of the old Virtual FX setups? It worked great @ 480i/60hz. Think the glasses would work with the VIP system? If so, it would REALLY cut down on the cost of glasses.



Instead of worrying about a different emitter, does anyone have any of these old glasses they can test with? If anyone is local to NoVA and has a VIP, I'd be happy to supply the glasses for a test.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/20304731
> 
> 
> Instead of worrying about a different emitter, does anyone have any of these old glasses they can test with? If anyone is local to NoVA and has a VIP, I'd be happy to supply the glasses for a test.



That would be great, but they're kind of, umm... ugly.










I think I'd rather find out that the NXG or other specs work, & pick up a pair for $55 online.


----------



## tlogan6797

And now I was just double checking availability and they are discontinued so you can't buy any more. I DO have 4 pairs, so I'm REALLY hoping they will work!


----------



## threed123

Wow lots of questions flying about things covered over and over in the past. Here's an overview again:


First, 3D ready 120hz projectors require either nvidia 3D vision emitters and glasses (that toggle shutters through an IR pulse), or DLPlink glasses (no emitter required and they sync by generating a white flash on the screen during the blanking period between frames to trigger DLP-Link shutter glasses to toggle) requiring frame sequential 3D (aka page flipping the right eye, then the left eye). And the VIP Theatre emitter and glasses will work. However, no one has successfully used other glasses like Mits, Samsung, etc. as they are meant for other types of 3D such as Checkerboard--where half the pixels are used for the left eye and half for the right. Some of the glasses work at 60hz for checkerboard.


Update: While other 60hz IR glasses might work with the VIP emitter or with their own emitters, no one seems to have tested that successfully yet.


Second, if it is a 120hz rated projector, then it's probably 3D ready anyway and has at least dlplink built in, however requires a PC to use or the VIP Theater if you want direct hook up from a 3D bluray player, cable/satellite TV or game systems. For the PC only hookup, you can watch 3D blu-ray using a non-3D player as long as you have a software player (e.g. PowerDVD Ultra 10 Mark II, or Arcsoft TotalMedia Theater 5), and for games a game driver such as IZ3D or Tridef (search Google). The PC route is where most people are now, and they are moving to a hdmi 1.4a device such as the Optoma 3DXL or VIP Theater to watch 3D without a PC. The PC also requires a high-end video card such as an ATI Radeon HD series or nvidia 400GT--that's a whole different months worth of discussion on other threads...


The 60hz feature of the VIP is an added plus for those who do not want to invest in a 3D ready 120hz projector or LCD. That said, there are many variations of 60hz TVs being tested by VIP users at this moment. VIP is building a list, but it appears that not all 60hz TVs can handle the signal properly due to what is called the need for "frame locking" at 60hz. We have not proved this, but that is the suspicion of the techies on this board.


Hope this helps gain some understanding...


----------



## Chezbrgr2

What He said!


----------



## Jazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20304915
> 
> 
> The 60hz feature of the VIP is an added plus for those who do not want to invest in a 3D ready 120hz projector or LCD. That said, there are many variations of 60hz TVs being tested by VIP users at this moment. VIP is building a list, but it appears that not all 60hz TVs can handle the signal properly due to what is called the need for "frame locking" at 60hz. We have not proved this, but that is the suspicion of the techies on this board.



This is interesting. I've got a Samsung LNA650 and I'd like to know if it would work or if doesn't have frame locking @ 60Hz.


----------



## tlogan6797

OK, so NOW the question is "does my 60hz projector do frame locking?"


Reminds me of an old joke. An elevator operator got tired of people asking what time it is so he put a clock in the elevator. The first guy in after he put up the clock says, "Is that clock right?"


With that said, does the Panny 4K do page locking?


----------



## hoogs

To those of you with pending pre-orders Jonathan got back to me and said they expect to ship middle of next week.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/20304886
> 
> 
> And now I was just double checking availability and they are discontinued so you can't buy any more. I DO have 4 pairs, so I'm REALLY hoping they will work!



Let us know your results if you test them. It would be encouraging if there were some options.


And I don't think the same topics are being beaten to death... I've certainly seen longer threads! Most people have read the previous posts & understand that if you don't have a 3d-ready display you're going to need AN emitter and SOME ir glasses. But personally, I don't usually make blind purchases like this "to see if it works"...an don't get me wrong, I'm happy with the results... but I don't wanna throw a whole bunch of money at different types of glasses to use with the VIP 60hz emitter "to see if it works", if there is someone who can test it.


So, IF someone has an old set of Virtual FX glasses as tLogan mentioned, or others that may do variable sync as proto mentioned, and IF they have one of the VIP units, can you please let us know what combination af equipment works.


----------



## bigjaymofo

one know where to buy din-3 to mini usb extention cable? Or i gues I could add a just add a din-3 extention cable.


How long can the cable be before it weakens the signal?


----------



## threed123

To those who ask if their projectors or LCDs have frame locking, let me say I have no clue and I don't know how to find out or than to test it with VIP and see if it works...


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigjaymofo* /forum/post/20306034
> 
> 
> one know where to buy din-3 to mini usb extention cable? Or i gues I could add a just add a din-3 extention cable.
> 
> 
> How long can the cable be before it weakens the signal?


 http://www.3dflightsim.com/product/p...1.htm#extender


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20306403
> 
> 
> To those who ask if their projectors or LCDs have frame locking, let me say I have no clue and I don't know how to find out or than to test it with VIP and see if it works...



One thing that would correlate a bit with frame locking is input lag. We already have a very long thread on that subject:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1068844 


Displays with very low lag will lack frame buffers and therefore will always be frame locked (or they would tear like crazy). That's not to say that others won't work but the subset with low lag should mostly work.


----------



## wanab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20304915
> 
> 
> Wow lots of questions flying about things covered over and over in the past. Here's an overview again:
> 
> 
> First, 3D ready 120hz projectors require either nvidia 3D vision emitters and glasses (that toggle shutters through an IR pulse), or DLPlink glasses (no emitter required and they sync by generating a white flash on the screen during the blanking period between frames to trigger DLP-Link shutter glasses to toggle) requiring frame sequential 3D (aka page flipping the right eye, then the left eye). And the VIP Theatre emitter and glasses will work. However, no one has successfully used other glasses like Mits, Samsung, etc. as they are meant for other types of 3D such as Checkerboard--where half the pixels are used for the left eye and half for the right. Some of the glasses work at 60hz for checkerboard.
> 
> 
> Update: While other 60hz IR glasses might work with the VIP emitter or with their own emitters, no one seems to have tested that successfully yet.
> 
> 
> Second, if it is a 120hz rated projector, then it's probably 3D ready anyway and has at least dlplink built in, however requires a PC to use or the VIP Theater if you want direct hook up from a 3D bluray player, cable/satellite TV or game systems. For the PC only hookup, you can watch 3D blu-ray using a non-3D player as long as you have a software player (e.g. PowerDVD Ultra 10 Mark II, or Arcsoft TotalMedia Theater 5), and for games a game driver such as IZ3D or Tridef (search Google). The PC route is where most people are now, and they are moving to a hdmi 1.4a device such as the Optoma 3DXL or VIP Theater to watch 3D without a PC. The PC also requires a high-end video card such as an ATI Radeon HD series or nvidia 400GT--that's a whole different months worth of discussion on other threads...
> 
> 
> The 60hz feature of the VIP is an added plus for those who do not want to invest in a 3D ready 120hz projector or LCD. That said, there are many variations of 60hz TVs being tested by VIP users at this moment. VIP is building a list, but it appears that not all 60hz TVs can handle the signal properly due to what is called the need for "frame locking" at 60hz. We have not proved this, but that is the suspicion of the techies on this board.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps gain some understanding...



So what you are saying,it should work as Acer 5360 120hz pj and dlp link glasses, with displayer/theater and no emitter just DLP link setup on pj....right ? ? so I won't need that emitter. Just have pin#1 up for 120hz ?


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanab* /forum/post/20306735
> 
> 
> So what you are saying,it should work as Acer 5360 120hz pj and dlp link glasses, with displayer/theater and no emitter just DLP link setup on pj....right ? ? so I won't need that emitter. Just have pin#1 up for 120hz ?



Yes, I have tested the theater with the ACER at 120hz dlplink glasses and cable TV side-by-side and it works fine.


----------



## inefekt

I'm reading alot of complaints about flicker on 60hz displays using this product but would you not also get flicker on the very expensive 3D 1080p projectors coming out that are also 60hz? Isn't 120hz limited to 720p at this stage? Reviews on products such as the Sharp z17000 1080p projector ($4000) are very good, no mention of flicker at all yet it's 60hz. The Sharp is advertised as 1600 lumin, same as the ae4000, so would tacking on a VIP Theater to an ae4000 give you similar results?


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bigjaymofo* 
one know where to buy din-3 to mini usb extention cable? Or i gues I could add a just add a din-3 extention cable.


How long can the cable be before it weakens the signal?
I had contact with Jonathan yesterday and He indicated to me they also had a 20ft extension available to order with the unit for those that need it!


I would just include a note for that in your email request.


I myself have tested the emitter with 23ft of cable and there were no issues.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quote:

I'm reading alot of complaints about flicker on 60hz displays using this product
Where are you reading this! Yes some have stated they see flicker, and most have found that by tweaking stteings they have reduced or eliminated this problem! I myself have said there is some flicker, but if all your gonna do is stare at the flicker its all your gonna see it!


If you look hard enough for DLP rainbows, your gonna see them too.










Not trying to be sarcastic but, it's Just an example. but I do believe the flicker is very subjective.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jonathan also indicated to me yesterday, that there are some new products coming very soon that will,........lets just say solve some fine tuning issues in some of those 60hz displays. I can't say much at this point but they will be an alternative to some very,......Ehmm,... High priced adjustable,....errrr., Better not say snymore!


----------



## Jazar

I asked this question to Jonathan but I have yet to hear a response so maybe someone here knows:


Is there a return policy for the Theater? If the device doesn't work to my satisfaction could I get a refund if I purchase directly from VIP-3d?


----------



## threed123

Quote:

Originally Posted by *inefekt* 
I'm reading alot of complaints about flicker on 60hz displays using this product but would you not also get flicker on the very expensive 3D 1080p projectors coming out that are also 60hz? Isn't 120hz limited to 720p at this stage? Reviews on products such as the Sharp z17000 1080p projector ($4000) are very good, no mention of flicker at all yet it's 60hz. The Sharp is advertised as 1600 lumin, same as the ae4000, so would tacking on a VIP Theater to an ae4000 give you similar results?
From what I've read, it actually does 3D at 24hz per eye or 48hz to match the typical movie frame. Making it limited to movies for best affect. Why people don't see flicker, I don't know. I would think it would be awful. Plus many mentioned the screen is minimally bright for 3D.


----------



## bigjaymofo

I have a 3D Displayer w/emitter and 2 glasses I'm looking to get rid of, it's just not working with my setup. I will return it to consignia.ca by monday if there are no takers. (just trying to minamize the %15 restocking fee and help out someone that wants one). Everything was used for about 2hours total. package includes...


1 - 3D Displayer w/usb cable

1 - IR emitter w/2 sync cables

2 pairs of IR glasses


$600 shipped to CAN/US w/tracking (I will overnight to you if less than $30) payment via PAYPAL


Lots of positive feedback on blu-ray.com and highdefdigest under same user username - bigjaymofo.


thanks


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jazar* 
I asked this question to Jonathan but I have yet to hear a response so maybe someone here knows:


Is there a return policy for the Theater? If the device doesn't work to my satisfaction could I get a refund if I purchase directly from VIP-3d?
Absolutely! I don't know the time frame for sure, but they are no different from anyone else, by that I mean probably 30 days.


I'm sure there not Costco either if that helps!


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bigjaymofo* 
I have a 3D Displayer w/emitter and 2 glasses I'm looking to get rid of, it's just not working with my setup. I will return it to consignia.ca by monday if there are no takers. (just trying to minamize the %15 restocking fee and help out someone that wants one). Everything was used for about 2hours total. package includes...


1 - 3D Displayer w/usb cable

1 - IR emitter w/2 sync cables

2 pairs of IR glasses


$600 shipped to CAN/US w/tracking (I will overnight to you if less than $30) payment via PAYPAL


Lots of positive feedback on blu-ray.com and highdefdigest under same user username - bigjaymofo.


thanks
What's going wrong That it won't work? You have Five posts and I tried to help you with the emitter problem, and you never replied. So I was just wondering if I could help further.


I see your using an Infocus X10. Is That Correct?


----------



## Loppan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* 
Jonathan also indicated to me yesterday, that there are some new products coming very soon that will,........lets just say solve some fine tuning issues in some of those 60hz displays. I can't say much at this point but they will be an alternative to some very,......Ehmm,... High priced adjustable,....errrr., Better not say snymore!








Now I will not be able to stop thinking what this might be for all weekend! Noooo...


----------



## bigjaymofo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* 
What's going wrong That it won't work? You have Five posts and I tried to help you with the emitter problem, and you never replied. So I was just wondering if I could help further.
I'm just to sensitive to the flicker. got the emitter to work after realising it needed to be positioned infront of the glasses (i had it positioned behind)

Really great 3D effect, but it think I'm going to wait until full 1080p 3D projectors become more affordable.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bigjaymofo* 
I'm just to sensitive to the flicker. got the emitter to work after realising it needed to be positioned infront of the glasses (i had it positioned behind)

Really great 3D effect, but it think I'm going to wait until full 1080p 3D projectors become more affordable.

Thanks for your help.
No problem, just trying to help.











Just looked up the X10 trying to see and its rated for 1200 lumens, I don't know what real world is,.. that is from what I read, but I understand.


Good luck!


----------



## bigjaymofo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* 
I had contact with Jonathan yesterday and He indicated to me they also had a 20ft extension available to order with the unit for those that need it!


I would just include a note for that in your email request.


I myself have tested the emitter with 23ft of cable and there were no issues.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------



Where are you reading this! Yes some have stated they see flicker, and most have found that by tweaking stteings they have reduced or eliminated this problem! I myself have said there is some flicker, but if all your gonna do is stare at the flicker its all your gonna see it!


If you look hard enough for DLP rainbows, your gonna see them too.










Not trying to be sarcastic but, it's Just an example. but I do believe the flicker is very subjective.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jonathan also indicated to me yesterday, that there are some new products coming very soon that will,........lets just say solve some fine tuning issues in some of those 60hz displays. I can't say much at this point but they will be an alternative to some very,......Ehmm,... High priced adjustable,....errrr., Better not say snymore!








Can you elaborate on these "new products" that will solve the fine tuning issues with 60hz projectors? this might be a insentive to hold off selling my unit.


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20308101
> 
> 
> From what I've read, it actually does 3D at 24hz per eye or 48hz to match the typical movie frame. Making it limited to movies for best affect. Why people don't see flicker, I don't know. I would think it would be awful. Plus many mentioned the screen is minimally bright for 3D.



I think that the 3D projector takes the 24hz and change it to 120hz (60hz per eye) and that's why there's no flicker. For 3D BD the JVC 3D projectors take the 24hz to 96hz (48hz per eye). The 720p 120hz projectors only accept 120hz for 3D so the computer does the work taking 24hz to 120hz (60hz per eye) so no flicker. With the non 3D ready projectors we seem to be stuck at 60hz (30hz per eye) and therefore potential flicker problems. I may be wrong, but I think it's something like that.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> But personally, I don't usually make blind purchases like this "to see if it works"...



I'm with you on this one...$600 is a LOT of "see if it works!" And I just dropped some cash on the HDMI Detective to get my SONY 3D BR, monoprice 4x4 and 65" MITS talking to each other.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> But personally, I don't usually make blind purchases like this "to see if it works"...



I'm with you on this one...$600 is a LOT of "see if it works!" And I just dropped some cash on the HDMI Detective to get my SONY 3D BR, monoprice 4x4 and 65" MITS talking to each other.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/20308270
> 
> 
> I think that the 3D projector takes the 24hz and change it to 120hz (60hz per eye) and that's why there's no flicker.



That's what I thought, but I downloaded the manual and nowhere does it say anthing above 60hz in the specs or 3D settings.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazar* /forum/post/20308051
> 
> 
> I asked this question to Jonathan but I have yet to hear a response so maybe someone here knows:
> 
> 
> Is there a return policy for the Theater? If the device doesn't work to my satisfaction could I get a refund if I purchase directly from VIP-3d?



Just got the updated info....


Return Policy is 30 days Money back if for any reason you are not satisfied with your purchase.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigjaymofo* /forum/post/20308170
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on these "new products" that will solve the fine tuning issues with 60hz projectors? this might be a insentive to hold off selling my unit.



On the topic of returning your product, speak to Jay at Cosignia and Jonathan said he would try to contact him today and waive any restocking fee!

Or just send jonathan an email thru 3D-vip.com and he will take care of you.


On the topic of The new products, All I can say at the moment is that they will have a solution available for Displays that may have an issue with the Theatre, in terms of unexpected Ghosting, that may occur in some particular devices. This solution of course would have to have "adjustments" available in it. It would also be very similar to what you would buy at say,.........LensCrafters!










Let me assure you guys they are working very hard to make sure this is simply the best product available, with the most solutions for all displays, that is their goal. And while I cannot let the proverbial cat out of the bag yet, its safe to say that if you do run into a display that has issues with turning a non 3D display into 3D, they will have a solution to address it.


This thread is becoming a Monstrous!


----------



## hoogs

That's good news Chez, I just wonder how much it'll be to upgrade for those of us that get in early.


----------



## Jazar

Since this thread seems to be most helpful I have a question about payment to vip-3d through paypal. Jonathan said to check the box that says "paying for something with cash advance" am I correct to assume that means checking "personal" and then "cash advance"? That's the only option that resembles the request.


----------



## Skiiermike

Ok so as more people are getting this product, the flicker issue seems to be coming up more.


Will the new adjustments that they are working on help fix this?


Also alot of people are speaking of waiting for 1080P 3d. I thought the ps3 only output in 720p 3D and current brodcasts on cable or sat are only 720P or 1080I. There are obviously quite a few players that output 1080P 3D but isn't the majority of the content in 720P?


Thanks for any input. I'm relly looking forward to this product but I have to hold off just a bit until the bugs are worked out so I can use it on my 60hz LCD.


----------



## hoogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazar* /forum/post/20309281
> 
> 
> Since this thread seems to be most helpful I have a question about payment to vip-3d through paypal. Jonathan said to check the box that says "paying for something with cash advance" am I correct to assume that means checking "personal" and then "cash advance"? That's the only option that resembles the request.



Use this link and click on buy something with a cash advance. That is what I did:

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...52c6e1151bdaa9


----------



## Jazar

Thanks. The link was bad but it led me to the form he was talking about. It's a shame that that option seems to have a fee if you use a credit card.


----------



## Wellywell

WOW!!! Theater+HD66+OPPO BDP-93= AWESOME


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20309370
> 
> 
> Ok so as more people are getting this product, the flicker issue seems to be coming up more.
> 
> 
> Will the new adjustments that they are working on help fix this?
> 
> 
> Also alot of people are speaking of waiting for 1080P 3d. I thought the ps3 only output in 720p 3D and current brodcasts on cable or sat are only 720P or 1080I. There are obviously quite a few players that output 1080P 3D but isn't the majority of the content in 720P?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input. I'm relly looking forward to this product but I have to hold off just a bit until the bugs are worked out so I can use it on my 60hz LCD.



3D Blu-Ray normalyl outputs 3D in packed [email protected] buffers. 3D HDMI 1.4a Broadcasts are either 720p or 1080i as resoloution and consist of two1/2 R fields contained in [email protected] frames


----------



## walford

Pay Pal normally charges either the sender or the recipient a 3% fee. For example on Ebay the seller is charged the 3% fee when ever a buyer uses Pay-Pal to make a purchase.


----------



## hoogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/20311201
> 
> 
> WOW!!! Theater+HD66+OPPO BDP-93= AWESOME



What about the PT-AE3000U. That is what I have. Hopefully it's as good


----------



## brtnelson

The 3DTV Corp Universal High Power Emitter works with My Theater unit.It blasts a signal up to 40 feet away.It gives a much brighter picture.The 3d effect is the same.It shows more flicker and has more ghosting.I will try to adjust settings on My projector to see if I can lower the brightness some to lessen the flicker.


----------



## Wellywell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hoogs*
What about the PT-AE3000U. That is what I have. Hopefully it's as good
Haven't tried it yet, I'm leaving that for tonight. But will def. Let you know the outcome.


----------



## Wellywell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hoogs*
What about the PT-AE3000U. That is what I have. Hopefully it's as good
Have my fingers crossed with the panny.


----------



## Joel802

Hey Brtnelson let us know if reducing the brightness on your projector helps. I wouldn't doubt that the light reflected off the screen would interfere with with the IR as the light would diffuse it. Have had the same issue when I watch 3d on my DLP tv during the daytime with either my DLP link or my IR glasses. When I watch 3d at night time all is well. Good to hear you were able to get another emitter to work. I suspected it would as the emitter receives the signal and emits the sync to cue the glasses to shutter.


Joel


----------



## mikemav

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2*
DAMN! Now I have to go get a steering wheel!!!!










Thanks for posting your review Gotcha, when I first read it I knew it had to be here.


I completely forgot to test Gran Turismo, I have played it on my Plasma, and my only complaint was on the in car view there was a double image in the hands, wheel and dash area. I preferred the Hood view. Will try it again soon. My theatre is once again ripped apart, so there won't be much this weekend, sorry I know I said I would but,........SH!!!








I know I'm late to this thread, just catching up reading it from the beginning. I've been following the 3D-XL thread and already have a 3D gamer, and 3d-theater is on the way. Anyhow, I had to chime in with this since you guys mentioned racing games and sims. I'm a racing nut, and have been building my ultimate "sim rig" (and a companion single screen version with my leftovers, for my son to race against.) I've also been a beta tester for Fanatec wheels. So far most testing has been on a pc using Nvidia 3d Vision and 3d Vision Surround, but I'm looking forward to more console testing w/ GT5 and hope Forza 4 will support 3d as well. Anyway, this is nowhere near "done", but here is a brief mock up of triple-screen 3d on a racing rig I'm working on: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNU6I...e_gdata_player 


Sorry to go off topic. One day when I make a bit more progress I'll be sure to start a thread on this...


----------



## Farmer3D

I just received the 3d-Displayer and four pairs of DLP-link glasses from Consignia on Friday. Great service from them BTW, thanks much. The 3d is awesome on my Benq W600. Setup was dead easy, I just plugged everything in, threw in a 3d movie and everything just worked right off.


One problem though is loads of green "fringing/rainbow/artifacts" in the darker areas of the screen. What causes that? I changed the first dip switch on (for 60Hz) and the projector locks fine to that refresh but won't turn on the DLP link flashes so the glasses won't work. There is no green fringe at 60Hz. Is the 2x colour wheel in the W600 just not able to keep up at 120Hz? I may have to exchange these glasses for IR ones, use an emitter and keep the projector at 60Hz if I can't fix it. Can anyone help?


----------



## Wellywell

So far it's been a no go with the Panny 3000. Dip switch one is down, adjusted brightness and contrast, turned off frame creation and nothing but flicker and unstable image.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/20313605
> 
> 
> So far it's been a no go with the Panny 3000. Dip switch one is down, adjusted brightness and contrast, turned off frame creation and nothing but flicker and unstable image.



What kind of signal are you sending to it. Have you tried pushing the p1 button and make sure the green link and the green 3D leds light up. For SBS press once, for over/under press twice--third time 3D if off. Also press the sync button on top to make sure the led is green. Also press it again to get the red light and see if that works as well.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/20313605
> 
> 
> So far it's been a no go with the Panny 3000. Dip switch one is down, adjusted brightness and contrast, turned off frame creation and nothing but flicker and unstable image.



Make sure you are powering the theatre off, after changing Dip settings as well.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/20313605
> 
> 
> So far it's been a no go with the Panny 3000. Dip switch one is down, adjusted brightness and contrast, turned off frame creation and nothing but flicker and unstable image.



I have an AE-4000 but looking through a AE-3000 manual check and see if the "Cinema Reality" setting has an effect.


What happened when "frame creation" was ON?


Is the HDMI cable leaving directly from the VIP to the AE3000 or going through an AVR?


Does the AE3000 indicate what kind of signal is being received?


----------



## Wellywell

I'm using the emitter with the IR glasses, dip switch down for 60hrz, I've tried the P1 (pressed once, twice) button which did help a little. Picture looks better but can't get the background to look good. Double image? I press the l/r button and do see a change but picture looks out sync some what. Again looks amazing on the hd66. Going to mess around some more later but again not sold on the 60hrz option. I would love to see this 3000 calibrated properly and working. I'm sure it's something I'm doing or a setting. The flicker is a lot better now which I mentioned earlier that I had nothing but! I borrowed the hd66 from work so I may have to sell the panny and downgrade to the hd66 just to get the 120hrz support.


----------



## Wellywell

I will check the cinema reality setting, still have some playing to do! Will update shortly. Right now I've tried both ways of connecting, once on the output of my avr to the projector and once between my blu ray and the avr. Didn't matter. Again going to play some more once my daughter is down to sleep.


----------



## Robert Clark

Can't say enough about the level of customer service from Jonathan. He really goes the extra mile to help solve any problem. I was able to get a 3d image, and had no problem with flicker, but the image was pretty dark.

Unfortunately I had conflicts between the IR emitter and my Harmony remote.


----------



## Wellywell

I did not turn off the theater once I set Tge dip switch, will try that as well! Update to follow.


----------



## Jazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/20314193
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I had conflicts between the IR emitter and my Harmony remote.



That sounds pretty serious. What's the problem and which Harmony remote?


----------



## baddog66

i received my vip 3d displayer from consignia yesterday and i'm connected to an optoma hd66 and a ps3.when i try to play a 3d blu-ray (ie.avatar 3d,hubble 3d,etc.),i get a yellowish/greenish tint/rainbow effect to brighter colours.i've tried ps3 and projector colour changes but nothing i've tried helps.the colour tints look like they're a result of the 3d process.any suggestions.


----------



## The Manchild

I received my 3D Theatre earlier this week and have it paired with a Optoma GT720. All in all the product has performed very well and the 3D is superb.


It works flawlessly with my WDLive HUB.


It also works with my PS3, however I have noticed the following odd behaviour with the PS3:


1. With the PS3 connected to the 3D Theatre I went through the display settings config on the PS3 and it would not recognize the 3d Theatre as a 3D display (I didn't get the message indicating the PS3 had detected a 3D display and asking for the screen size). I got around this, by connecting my PS3 to my 3D Plasma and setting the screen size to what will be used in my theatre. Any ideas on this ?


2. When watching 3D Bluerays via the PS3 things work as expected and all three LED lights on the 3D Theatre are on and green (Power, Link, 3D). However when I'm playing 3D games (GT5, Motorstorm etc...) the 3D is working and the resolution indication is correct 1280 x 720 x 120hrz, but the LED for 3D is not on (only the Power and Link LED are on). Any ideas on this ?


Thanks


----------



## walford

Apparently you are playing 720p 3D games on the PS3 and it is using frame sequential mode at 120Hz and not a HDMI 1.4a 3D format capable game.


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazar* /forum/post/20314296
> 
> 
> That sounds pretty serious. What's the problem and which Harmony remote?



Well, it's not serious, and possibly wasn't caused by the Theater. I just had intermittent non-functioning of my harmony 890 after setting up the Theater. It may not be the Theater at all.


----------



## nipbiplip

Has anyone tried this unit with an Optoma HD65?


I would be grateful for any reviews of the Theatre hooked upto the '65, as I'm dying to get an order in for mine!


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20309145
> 
> 
> On the topic of The new products, All I can say at the moment is that they will have a solution available for Displays that may have an issue with the Theatre, in terms of unexpected Ghosting, that may occur in some particular devices. This solution of course would have to have "adjustments" available in it. It would also be very similar to what you would buy at say,.........LensCrafters!



Well, I've been pushing Jonathan for answers, but he's even more tight-lipped than you!


Despite your vagueness, you seem to be in the know, so I have to ask... will any of these solutions allow folks like me, with 85hz displays, to sync to the higher refresh rate?


Seems to me they could do this with an update to the box (assigning more dipswitches) & maybe the emitter, if it isn't already variable-sync enabled.


----------



## lawrence99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejpeterman* /forum/post/20194873
> 
> 
> Just received an email from Vip.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can be of further assistance, do please send me an email.
> 
> 
> Thanks and cheers!



4 people and a lcd projector would need to buy:

3D-Theatre:

$499.00


VIP 3D Infrared Active Shutter Glasses Includes IR Emitter for 60hz & 120hz Projectors

$139.99


VIP 3D Infrared Active Shutter Glasses for 60hz & 120hz Projectors

$99.99

X3

$299.97


$939.95


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawrence99* /forum/post/20317265
> 
> 
> 4 people and a lcd projector would need to buy:
> 
> 3D-Theatre: $499.00
> 
> IR emitter glasses with emitter: $129.00
> 
> 3 X DLP Link glasses: $70.00
> 
> 
> 
> toltal would be 838 + s/h tax USD?



No, with the ir emitter you would need the ir glasses, @ $99 each.


(So add approx $90 to your estimate.)


----------



## walford

Why would ejpeterman need both the IR emitter and IR glasses if he has a DLP display and can use DLP-Link glasses


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/20317319
> 
> 
> Why would ejpeterman need both the IR emitter and IR glasses if he has a DLP display and can use DLP-Link glasses



I was responding to lawrence99, who specifically mentioned an lcd projector.



> Quote:
> 4 people and a *lcd projector* would need to buy:
> 
> 3D-Theatre: $499.00
> 
> IR emitter glasses with emitter: $129.00
> 
> 3 X DLP Link glasses: $70.00
> 
> 
> toltal would be 838 + s/h tax USD?


----------



## hoogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/20314227
> 
> 
> I did not turn off the theater once I set Tge dip switch, will try that as well! Update to follow.



Any update Welly? This is huge for me because I have the 3000U as well. If it doesn't work I'll have to reconsider my options.


----------



## Wellywell

Hoggs, I'm sorry to say I had no luck with the 3000. Checked and adjusted all internal settings including what was suggested on the theater settings I went to best buy today and bought a ceiling mount for my hd66, just finished installing it about an hour ago. Very happy now.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/20314193
> 
> 
> Can't say enough about the level of customer service from Jonathan. He really goes the extra mile to help solve any problem. I was able to get a 3d image, and had no problem with flicker, but the image was pretty dark.
> 
> Unfortunately I had conflicts between the IR emitter and my Harmony remote.



Robert-I believe you were the gentleman with the VS Pro 8100, correct? That's also my pj and was most concerned about brightness and flicker. So flicker wasn't a problem but brightness was? Could I ask what the size & gain of your screen is, also the throw distance? I've got a 120", 1.3 gain screen @ 17' throw distance. PQ is good on ECO and great on NORMAL. My guess is that I'd probably have to have a HP screen to have acceptable brightness with the VIP.







I'd really appreciate any feedback you might offer.

Thanks!


Ed


----------



## LVNeptune

Glad someone is able to get 120"










I am pulling my projector into another room by about 3-4ft and building a projector console for it using a ceiling mount and sheetrock and even then the maximum screen size I will be getting on my HD66 will unfortunately be only 100"


----------



## Wellywell

Even at 100" you will not be unhappy with the perfomance of the HD66. I just got mine over the weekend after spending multiple hours trying to get my Panny PT-AE3000 to work with the theater unit with no luck. Mounted the 66 on the ceiling yesterday and the only thing I can say is WOW. Even with the room lights on it was no problem for the 66. The 3D is outstanding, Legends of the Guardian and Avatar are number one on my list of super eye candy. Hubble 3D looks great as well. It's a new day in my home theater. I feel like ive waited my whole life to see this technology in my own home. Enjoy and good luck. You are in for a sweet ride!!!


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/20320232
> 
> 
> Even at 100" you will not be unhappy with the perfomance of the HD66. I just got mine over the weekend after spending multiple hours trying to get my Panny PT-AE3000 to work with the theater unit with no luck. Mounted the 66 on the ceiling yesterday and the only thing I can say is WOW. Even with the room lights on it was no problem for the 66. The 3D is outstanding, Legends of the Guardian and Avatar are number one on my list of super eye candy. Hubble 3D looks great as well. It's a new day in my home theater. I feel like ive waited my whole life to see this technology in my own home. Enjoy and good luck. You are in for a sweet ride!!!



Presently I'm using an Acer with Nvision for 3D and I feel the same way about how great 3D at home can look. I'm thinking of trying the VIP 3D theater with my Epson 9500 for 3D. Sine other Epsons will work with this technology then I think mine will as well, but I'm still worried about flicker.


----------



## clapple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawrence99* /forum/post/20317265
> 
> 
> 4 people and a lcd projector would need to buy:
> 
> 3D-Theatre:
> 
> $499.00
> 
> 
> VIP 3D Infrared Active Shutter Glasses Includes IR Emitter for 60hz & 120hz Projectors
> 
> $139.99
> 
> 
> VIP 3D Infrared Active Shutter Glasses for 60hz & 120hz Projectors
> 
> $99.99
> 
> X3
> 
> $299.97
> 
> 
> $939.95




Which is why I have decided to go with a passive 3D. Spouse is most likely to be affected by active glasses. BB has passive TV's for a little over double that price. I suspect spending a grand for the VIP, would end up being wasted.


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20318538
> 
> 
> Robert-I believe you were the gentleman with the VS Pro 8100, correct? That's also my pj and was most concerned about brightness and flicker. So flicker wasn't a problem but brightness was? Could I ask what the size & gain of your screen is, also the throw distance? I've got a 120", 1.3 gain screen @ 17' throw distance. PQ is good on ECO and great on NORMAL. My guess is that I'd probably have to have a HP screen to have acceptable brightness with the VIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really appreciate any feedback you might offer.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ed



Yes, I have a Viewsonic Pro8100 with a 133" High Power screen. The image was pretty dim, I suppose you could get used to it, but my wife found it too dark. People seem to be having better success with DLP projectors. I'm thinking of supplementing the Viewsonic with a 3d DLP but I would have to rid myself of my supplemental led projector.


----------



## Wellywell

Go for the HD66 or better. I spent 600 on this DLP unit and couldn't be happier. I spent a lot of time messing with my Panny LCD and after removing the panny and installing the HD66, man o man words can not express the visual experience I'm achieving in my own home. I'm still going to play with the Panny some more but at this point I ended up taking down my 1080P unit and replaced it with a 720P 3d Ready unit and man am I glad I did. Brightness with this projector is not an issue at all. I now have the HD66 dialed in PQ wise and truly couldn't be happier. Go out and get one today if you have the funds and you will be ultimately happy with your purchase. I wouldn't steer you wrong. This is one very VERY HAPPY 3D VIP Theater owner!! Other than my lcd woes this product is the bomb!


----------



## mikemav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clapple* /forum/post/20320917
> 
> 
> Which is why I have decided to go with a passive 3D. Spouse is most likely to be affected by active glasses. BB has passive TV's for a little over double that price. I suspect spending a grand for the VIP, would end up being wasted.



Okay, a few points about passive TV's. You may already be aware of this, but in case you're not: 1) they present 1/2 the resolution per frame as active does from my understanding. May be more complicated than that, but I stopped looking into it there... 2) I personally don't feel 3D on a display 65" or under is a worthwhile expense. Have you tried it yourself in a setting similar to your home? I don't find 3D to be immersive sitting more than a few feet away unless the screen is large enough to warrant a projector. Combine the 3D-VIP with a $500 projector and your screen size can start to fill your vision the way it does in a theater.


----------



## Jonalex89

We are receiving our components and casing by tomorrow. We will begin assembling and testing the units right away and looking to commence shipments by the end of this week. Shipments will be released based on first come first out.

We thank you for your patience and looking forward to fulfilling all your orders shortly.


----------



## Jonalex89

Should anyone be having trouble with their emitter/glasses syncing and/or getting a quality 3D image with our units, do please email me at [email protected] and we will assist you to get the most out of your converter. We have additional developments to further assist you in experiencing the best results possible.

Thank you and cheers!

Jonathan Alexender

Video Innovation Products (3D-VIP)


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemav* /forum/post/20320981
> 
> 
> Okay, a few points about passive TV's. You may already be aware of this, but in case you're not: 1) they present 1/2 the resolution per frame as active does from my understanding. May be more complicated than that, but I stopped looking into it there...



Remember that the VIP maxes out at 720p. The passive TVs are 1080p. Even at half resolution they have more pixels than 720p does.


----------



## Thommy70

someone has already tested an DILA?

especially the HD350?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20321222
> 
> 
> Remember that the VIP maxes out at 720p. The passive TVs are 1080p. Even at half resolution they have more pixels than 720p does.



The Theater will output 1080p/30 and 1080p/24 with bluray 3D. That's what Jonathan said earlier in this thread. I thought the gamer and displayer were limited to 720p.


----------



## THE DU3C3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/20320966
> 
> 
> Go for the HD66 or better. I spent 600 on this DLP unit and couldn't be happier. I spent a lot of time messing with my Panny LCD and after removing the panny and installing the HD66, man o man words can not express the visual experience I'm achieving in my own home. I'm still going to play with the Panny some more but at this point I ended up taking down my 1080P unit and replaced it with a 720P 3d Ready unit and man am I glad I did. Brightness with this projector is not an issue at all. I now have the HD66 dialed in PQ wise and truly couldn't be happier. Go out and get one today if you have the funds and you will be ultimately happy with your purchase. I wouldn't steer you wrong. This is one very VERY HAPPY 3D VIP Theater owner!! Other than my lcd woes this product is the bomb!



Wellywell, could you not get the Panny to produce a clean image without noticeable flicker? I have the Panny 1000 and I'm concerned I'll run into the same problem. I don't want to give up 1080P for 2D content though. How is the HD66 for 2D blu-ray playback?


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20321267
> 
> 
> The Theater will output 1080p/30 and 1080p/24 with bluray 3D. That's what Anthony said earlier in this thread. I thought the gamer and displayer were limited to 720p.



See this post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post20298574 


I believe the Displayer and Theater are the same product with different programming.


Perhaps they meant 1080p30 or 1080p24 single eye (such as for dual projector setups). For 3D, if it outputs 1080p30 then it's going to be 15Hz per eye, and 12Hz per eye at 1080p24. If they meant "per eye" then that makes no sense as there is no video standard for 1080p48 (1080p24 per eye). Do the glasses even sync at 48Hz?


It certainly would be helpful to have clearer specifications.


----------



## Wellywell

I have not tested 2D output yet, i've been too consumed with the 3D option. Honestly as per my other posts I haven't had any luck getting the panny to work properly. I still need more time to play, may call Johnathan and see if they would be willing to allow me to send my projector to them and see if they can get it working? Trust me I felt the same way when I was removing the panny from the ceiling and giving up a 1080p source for 720, but again when the 3d is turned on you will forget all about the 1080p, the picture is absolutely stunning and will definitely amaze even the most die hard fan which I consider my self to be. I will let you know if I'm able to make any progress with the panny. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20321315
> 
> 
> See this post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post20298574
> 
> 
> I believe the Displayer and Theater are the same product with different programming.
> 
> 
> Perhaps they meant 1080p30 or 1080p24 single eye (such as for dual projector setups). For 3D, if it outputs 1080p30 then it's going to be 15Hz per eye, and 12Hz per eye at 1080p24. If they meant "per eye" then that makes no sense as there is no video standard for 1080p48 (1080p24 per eye). Do the glasses even sync at 48Hz?
> 
> 
> It certainly would be helpful to have clearer specifications.



OK! This is what Jonathan said but you bring up a good point.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20291420 


I also read somewhere else that it works best setting your 3D player to output 60p instead of using 24p.


Hopefully I'll get mine by sometime next week and find out if it works with my setup. I am not that worried about 720p with 3D.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20321375
> 
> 
> ...I also read somewhere else that it works best setting your 3D player to output 60p instead of using 24p...



That one makes no sense either. 3D frame packed is limited to 1080p24 from 3D Blu-ray players. 1080p60 is not available as an option.


There may be some anecdotal stuff being mixed in with the facts.


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonalex89* /forum/post/20321191
> 
> 
> We are receiving our components and casing by tomorrow. We will begin assembling and testing the units right away and looking to commence shipments by the end of this week. Shipments will be released based on first come first out.
> 
> We thank you for your patience and looking forward to fulfilling all your orders shortly.



Great! Does this include the Displayer model too?


----------



## Jonalex89

Here is the list of modes that VIP supports under 3D-THEATRE:

3D:

INPUT:

720p60 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

720p50 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

720p24 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

720p25 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

720p30 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

1080i60 Side-by-Side

1080i50 Side-by-Side

1080p24 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

1080p25 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

1080p30 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

OUTPUT:

720p 60Hz/120Hz

[email protected] (firmware upgrade to come soon)


----------



## walford

I am surprised that you are not also planning to implement the option to output [email protected] or [email protected] even though [email protected] is not currently an ATSC resolution.


----------



## yuettoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonalex89* /forum/post/20322478
> 
> 
> Here is the list of modes that VIP supports under 3D-THEATRE:
> 
> 3D:
> 
> OUTPUT:
> 
> 720p 60Hz/120Hz
> 
> [email protected] (firmware upgrade to come soon)



Hi Jonathan, Does [email protected] 3D output apply to Displayer and Gamer?


Yiu


----------



## acem77

are there instructions for what each dip switch does?

I just got my vip- theater in today with issues.

56 Samsung DLP, only 720p 60hz.


I cannot get my ps3 to show a signal when telling it to auto detect.

I can get my cable tv 3d on demand to work when I use the button on the back to force top and bottom.


That has issues with the image looking way too dark and missing shades of color.

Like the flashing glasses kills the effect that the dlp color wheel uses to make all the colors.


I have the switch on the very left when look straight at it in the down position.

That should be 60 hz?


Any guesses?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20323407
> 
> 
> That has issues with the image looking way too dark and missing shades of color.
> 
> Like the flashing glasses kills the effect that the dlp color wheel uses to make all the colors.



Press the DVI/VGA button on the emitter until the light turns red. See if that helps.


----------



## acem77

yes thanks, that corrected the colors, plus i had to hit the other bottom to get the 3d to pop out.


cant get a video signal to auto config my ps3. i lose the signal....

is there a manual setting for 3d on the ps3?


so far my w3 fuji and cable box works perfect other than the 60hz flicker


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20321407
> 
> 
> That one makes no sense either. 3D frame packed is limited to 1080p24 from 3D Blu-ray players. 1080p60 is not available as an option.
> 
> 
> There may be some anecdotal stuff being mixed in with the facts.



Talk about misleading. All this time I was thinking the unit was capable of 1080p30 per eye. Obviously I was wrong. This unit is not for me. I guess my only option is the Sharp 3D unit.


----------



## Jazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20323666
> 
> 
> so far my w3 fuji and cable box works perfect other than the 60hz flicker



How bad is the flicker?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20323666
> 
> 
> yes thanks, that corrected the colors, plus i had to hit the other bottom to get the 3d to pop out.
> 
> 
> cant get a video signal to auto config my ps3. i lose the signal....
> 
> is there a manual setting for 3d on the ps3?
> 
> 
> so far my w3 fuji and cable box works perfect other than the 60hz flicker



You're welcome.


I don't have a ps3, but I've heard if you connect the VIP unit directly to the ps3, the settings will autodetect. Then you can put the VIP anywhere you want in the video path.


----------



## inefekt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/20321345
> 
> 
> I have not tested 2D output yet, i've been too consumed with the 3D option. Honestly as per my other posts I haven't had any luck getting the panny to work properly. I still need more time to play, may call Johnathan and see if they would be willing to allow me to send my projector to them and see if they can get it working? Trust me I felt the same way when I was removing the panny from the ceiling and giving up a 1080p source for 720, but again when the 3d is turned on you will forget all about the 1080p, the picture is absolutely stunning and will definitely amaze even the most die hard fan which I consider my self to be. I will let you know if I'm able to make any progress with the panny. Talk to you soon.



Pansonic blurb:
_The frame interpolation technology that is Frame Creation' arrives on the PT-AE4000 with 3 different modes including the welcomed off button. Panasonic claim they have improved the way the system works in reducing judder and loss of resolution in fast moving scenes. The new system is slightly different to that seen on the PT-AE3000 and it works like this. In mode 1 the projector buffers two upcoming frames at a time and uses those to construct a new frame to go in-between them. *It then displays each frame at double speed so 50hz becomes 100hz and 60hz is 120hz*. Mode 2 buffers three frames to calculate a new frame and works at the same speed. For 24fps material 3 new frames are interpolated from either 2 buffered in mode 1 or 3 buffered frames in mode 2. In each case the material runs at 96 frames a second. This is identical to how the PT-AE3000 worked..._


So, if mode 1 runs at up to 120hz, would you not get a smooth 3D picture if you used this mode in conjunction with your VIP Theater?

I'm certainly no expert so could someone explain whether this would be possible?


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20323870
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> I don't have a ps3, but I've heard if you connect the VIP unit directly to the ps3, the settings will autodetect. Then you can put the VIP anywhere you want in the video path.



I have it in direct line very odd that everything else works. fuji w3 worked with no issues


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20323685
> 
> 
> Talk about misleading. All this time I was thinking the unit was capable of 1080p30 per eye. Obviously I was wrong. This unit is not for me. I guess my only option is the Sharp 3D unit.



Be careful about 1080p/60hz! I think HMDI 1.4 is limited to 1080p/24hz. The projector converts it to 1080p/60hz being 30hz per eye (VIP 3D Theater does this for non 3D projectors), 1080p/96hhz being 48hz per eye (JVCs) or 1080p/120hz being 60hz per eye. The Sharp will handle a 720p/120hz input, but I don't believe any projector currently handles a 1080p/120hz (60hz per eye) input. Read the Sharp 3D thread in the over $3,000 section (in the first few pages this issue is discussed).


----------



## acem77

is there a manual detect for 3d on the ps3? or force 1080p off?

I my ps3 is being detected as 1080p with vip and my tv will not work with that 720 p is its max.. so all i get a is a siganl not detect black screen.


I have select the auto select output setting and blindly loaded a 720p game and i can see it once the game starts to load. wheni get back to the dash I lose the picture.


----------



## Wellywell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *inefekt*
Pansonic blurb:

The frame interpolation technology that is Frame Creation' arrives on the PT-AE4000 with 3 different modes including the welcomed off button. Panasonic claim they have improved the way the system works in reducing judder and loss of resolution in fast moving scenes. The new system is slightly different to that seen on the PT-AE3000 and it works like this. In mode 1 the projector buffers two upcoming frames at a time and uses those to construct a new frame to go in-between them. It then displays each frame at double speed so 50hz becomes 100hz and 60hz is 120hz. Mode 2 buffers three frames to calculate a new frame and works at the same speed. For 24fps material 3 new frames are interpolated from either 2 buffered in mode 1 or 3 buffered frames in mode 2. In each case the material runs at 96 frames a second. This is identical to how the PT-AE3000 worked...


So, if mode 1 runs at up to 120hz, would you not get a smooth 3D picture if you used this mode in conjunction with your VIP Theater?

I'm certainly no expert so could someone explain whether this would be possible?








It should in theory but it's not a true 120hrz. If it was why not just make it a 120hrz projector? Why need frame creation to begin with? I always kept mode 2 on on the 3000 and was going to test that too with the theater unit depending on how good I got the 3d to look from the start. Unfortunately haven't been able to get that far. The hd66 which is true 120 capable produced an amazingly clear very effective immersive 3D image. I feel it's better quality than my local movie theater. So no go on the LCD, huge thumbs up with DLP 3D ready.


----------



## dokworm

Is there any chance they will support output modes like 72Hz or 96Hz or 144Hz to keep the 24fps per eye and not resort to 3:2 judder that you get with 60Hz and 120Hz?


Those of us with CRT projectors would love a 72Hz mode or interlaced output.


----------



## lcaufrie

Following mail exhange with Johantan, there is also RF glasses and RF transmitter for $199.00


----------



## Brian Hampton

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yuettoi*
Hi Jonathan, Does [email protected] 3D output apply to Displayer and Gamer?


Yiu
I hope that somehow [email protected] is somehow able to translate to 48hz per eye. My projector makes 24fps into 96hz.


----------



## Brian Hampton

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lcaufrie*
Following mail exhange with Johantan, there is also RF glasses and RF transmitter for $199.00
That's awesome. It would give alot more placement options for people like me that have the main gear outside the HT.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inefekt* /forum/post/20323983
> 
> 
> Pansonic blurb:
> _The frame interpolation technology that is Frame Creation' arrives on the PT-AE4000 with 3 different modes including the welcomed off button. Panasonic claim they have improved the way the system works in reducing judder and loss of resolution in fast moving scenes. The new system is slightly different to that seen on the PT-AE3000 and it works like this. In mode 1 the projector buffers two upcoming frames at a time and uses those to construct a new frame to go in-between them. *It then displays each frame at double speed so 50hz becomes 100hz and 60hz is 120hz*. Mode 2 buffers three frames to calculate a new frame and works at the same speed. For 24fps material 3 new frames are interpolated from either 2 buffered in mode 1 or 3 buffered frames in mode 2. In each case the material runs at 96 frames a second. This is identical to how the PT-AE3000 worked..._
> 
> 
> So, if mode 1 runs at up to 120hz, would you not get a smooth 3D picture if you used this mode in conjunction with your VIP Theater?
> 
> I'm certainly no expert so could someone explain whether this would be possible?



With VIP 3D you are sendiong frame sequential content, first the left eye frame then the right eye content. Therefore you can not use any frame creation options since to create a new frame between the left eye frame and the right eye frame would create a frame full of crosstalk.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20324836
> 
> 
> I hope that somehow [email protected] is somehow able to translate to 48hz per eye. My projector makes 24fps into 96hz.



That doesn't help in this case. The glasses would not sync to 96Hz. The projector triples 24fps. It flashes on the screen 3 times for every frame so the glasses would still need to sync to 24fps. Every time the shutters in the glasses are open the projector will refresh three times but the other eye will be closed for 3 refresh cycles. The converter would have to output 96hz and the projector accept it for it to work as you want.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20324836
> 
> 
> I hope that somehow [email protected] is somehow able to translate to 48hz per eye. My projector makes 24fps into 96hz.



I suspect that the 24fps to 96 HZ option in your PJ is designed so that 4:4 pulldown can be applied to 2D 24fps content to eliminate frame rate conversion Judder which would occur if 3:2 pulldown is used to convert 24 fps 2D source to 60 fps. I don't think it can be used for 3D frame sequential content on your PJ.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> Pansonic blurb:
> 
> The frame interpolation technology that is ‘Frame Creation’ arrives on the PT-AE4000 with 3 different modes including the welcomed off button. Panasonic claim they have improved the way the system works in reducing judder and loss of resolution in fast moving scenes. The new system is slightly different to that seen on the PT-AE3000 and it works like this. In mode 1 the projector buffers two upcoming frames at a time and uses those to construct a new frame to go in-between them. It then displays each frame at double speed so 50hz becomes 100hz and 60hz is 120hz. Mode 2 buffers three frames to calculate a new frame and works at the same speed. For 24fps material 3 new frames are interpolated from either 2 buffered in mode 1 or 3 buffered frames in mode 2. In each case the material runs at 96 frames a second. This is identical to how the PT-AE3000 worked...



Looking through the online manual for the 4000, there is a "Frame Creation - off" setting. I would guess there is one for the 3000 as well.


Wellywell- Think you could turn this off and try again?


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20325300
> 
> 
> That doesn't help in this case. The glasses would not sync to 96Hz. The projector triples 24fps. It flashes on the screen 3 times for every frame so the glasses would still need to sync to 24fps. Every time the shutters in the glasses are open the projector will refresh three times but the other eye will be closed for 3 refresh cycles. The converter would have to output 96hz and the projector accept it for it to work as you want.



The glasses only need to change when the actual image on the screen switches the eye for it's displayed content. For example when 2D 60 fps has each of it's frames displayed twice in a row on a 120Hz system the glasses only switch 60 times a second.


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazar* /forum/post/20323824
> 
> 
> How bad is the flicker?



On my 720p samsung HLP5674 dlp I can see the flicker. This tv is also over 6 years old

In scenes were the screen is 3/4 or more of very bright levels you will see a lot of flicker.

Dark and mid tones look really good. It's that near bright white that causes the flicker.


Some content has a more some has less, it's all about the source.

There are a lot of games and videos I tested. Avatar looks great most of the time.


The 3d does work great almost zero cross talk.

I could not expect more from a 6+ year old 60hz dlp


The flicker will always be there on 60hz displays it is an issue with older hardware not the VIP-theater.

You can tweak the brightness and contrast to improve the flicker a little.

The more off center(up,down,left,right) I look at the tv the less flicker I see.

At very extreme angels it almost disappears.


I am having issues with my ps3 detecting, and digital audio being stuck to 2 channel stereo for everything else.

I will work with Jonathan tonight hope those issues can be fixed.


If he can ill keep the device if not I'll have to return it.


I am using this to hold me over till I buy a passive 3d tv, I have my eyes on the new LG 6500 series.

And when I do that I hope to connect the VIP to that tv to have a passive/active all in one tv.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/20325783
> 
> 
> The glasses only need to change when the actual image on the screen switches the eye for it's displayed content. For example when 2D 60 fps has each of it's frames displayed twice in a row on a 120Hz system the glasses only switch 60 times a second.



I understand that. What i was trying to say was we will still see the flicker generated by the glasses using the VIP wih a projector that only accepts 60Hz even though the projector refreshes at 120 or 96 with 24fps input. So having a projector that refreshes 24p at 96Hz doesn't help reduce flicker with 3D sources using the VIP Theater. I made the same assumpion early on and was corrected. It's the dark time in each eye that will make the flicker stand out. For some people more than others no doubt.


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/20320232
> 
> 
> Even at 100" you will not be unhappy with the perfomance of the HD66. I just got mine over the weekend after spending multiple hours trying to get my Panny PT-AE3000 to work with the theater unit with no luck. Mounted the 66 on the ceiling yesterday and the only thing I can say is WOW. Even with the room lights on it was no problem for the 66. The 3D is outstanding, Legends of the Guardian and Avatar are number one on my list of super eye candy. Hubble 3D looks great as well. It's a new day in my home theater. I feel like ive waited my whole life to see this technology in my own home. Enjoy and good luck. You are in for a sweet ride!!!



Wich glasses do you use?


----------



## Wellywell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/20325394
> 
> 
> Looking through the online manual for the 4000, there is a "Frame Creation - off" setting. I would guess there is one for the 3000 as well.
> 
> 
> Wellywell- Think you could turn this off and try again?



When I initially set it up I had turned off the frame creation from the start and that didn't help. I'm getting ready to send my projector to Jonathan for further testing. Will let you know how we make out. He feels confident we can get this work so update to follow.......


Chris


----------



## Wellywell

Right now I'm using the DLP link glasses and have not had any issues. No Flicker, absolutely no Ghosting and truly looks amazing. I asked my wife last night what she thought of the 3D picture quality and her words exactly were "it looks sick", haha love it.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> When I initially set it up I had turned off the frame creation from the start and that didn't help. I'm getting ready to send my projector to Jonathan for further testing. Will let you know how we make out. He feels confident we can get this work so update to follow.......



THANKS!


I'm holding out until I know if will work or not. I currently have a 65 Mits which I'm quite happy with for 3D. My original plan was to put it in the basement behind an electric screen and use it for 3D and "normal" TV and my Panny 4K for everything else. If I can be sure that the VIP Theater will work with the Panny, I think I'll fleabay or C-list my Mits once I'm ready to hang the projector and then I can use a fixed screen. Just seems like it will simplify everything.


----------



## john2910

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Wellywell* 
Right now I'm using the DLP link glasses and have not had any issues. No Flicker, absolutely no Ghosting and truly looks amazing. I asked my wife last night what she thought of the 3D picture quality and her words exactly were "it looks sick", haha love it.
wich emitter do you need with the vip theatre then?


----------



## hoogs

That's awesome Welly, thanks for sending your panny to be tested. I hope Jonathan can get it working flawlessly. I had to cancel my pre-order anyway because of some financial issues. But will definitely purchase it later if it works with my 3000U.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* 
Be careful about 1080p/60hz! I think HMDI 1.4 is limited to 1080p/24hz.
That's incorrect, even HDMI 1.2 can handle 1080p60.


Does anyone know when the 1080p24 output firmware update will be available? How will a 1080p 60Hz projector display it, what will the refresh rate be per eye?


----------



## Wellywell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *john2910*
wich emitter do you need with the vip theatre then?
With DLP link you don't use the emitter, just connect the theater unit between your blu ray and your projector, make sure DLP link is enabled with in the projector settings and there you go. Oh yeah and make sure dip switch one on the theater is in the up position. Very very easy to get it working.


----------



## thebard

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lcaufrie* 
Following mail exhange with Johantan, there is also RF glasses and RF transmitter for $199.00
Did he mention anything about the features for the emitter (aside from the rf capabilities)?


Some of the things I'd like to see improved in the ir emitter, for example: default setting for vga/dvi, remote control features for switching L/R sync, variable sync for fine-tuning (or eventually for working with refresh rates other than 60/120).


etc, etc...


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20327916
> 
> 
> That's incorrect, even HDMI 1.2 can handle 1080p60.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the 1080p24 output firmware update will be available? How will a 1080p 60Hz projector display it, what will the refresh rate be per eye?



My understanding is that a 1080p/60hz projector with the VIP 3D theater will allow 3D with refresh at 30hz per eye. The 720p/120hz projectors will allow 60hz per eye.


I should have said that I believe HDMI 1.4 doesn't officially (required to) support 1080p/60hz 3D. It is required to support 720p/60hz and 1080i/60hz 3D, Here's the link. I don't think there's any 3D material encoded at 1080p/60hz.

http://www.cyberselect.co.uk/products/HDMI.html


----------



## walford

The output format from the VIP Theater is acording to Johantan in his post above " *720p 60Hz/120Hz* "and AFAIK the only units that accept it at 120 HZ are the 3D capable 3D DLP units that accept games in the same resolution using Nvidia 3D vision. No regular LCD or Plasma HDTVs will accept 120 Hz.


Support for 1080p/60HZ 3D using Checkerboard format has been available ever since 3D ready DLP RP TVs were introduced in 2007, long before the HDMI 1.4 specs were even introduced.


----------



## threed123

As a note to those stating the hdmi specs. Remember there are specs for what the electronics need to handle in terms of processing the signal, not to be confused with specs for mechanical pass through such as hdmi cables and switch boxes. A 1.3 hdmi cable or switching box can handle a 1.4a signal pass through, but it takes electronics in the VIP processor to interpret a 1.4a signal and convert to a signal the projector or LCD TV will understand. And for some cable tV that does sbs or over/under, that is being sent via 1.3 hdmi boxes as I understand, but it takes a 1.4a processor like the VIP to handshake with the signal and process it as a 1.4a output signal. I'm going way over my head here, but I've seen this conversation several times on other threads in the past.


----------



## acem77

I am looking to sell my VIP-Theater and glasses for $700 (firm) shipped.

I bought it at Consignia.ca


Included

3D Vip Theatre

VIP 3D Infrared Active Shutter Glasses for 60hz & 120hz Projectors (unopened)

VIP 3D Infrared Active Shutter Glasses Includes IR Emitter for 60hz & 120hz Projectors


The unit produces a great 3d image, the flaw is with my 720p Samsung HLP5674 DLP.

The flicker on my 60hz dlp tv is too much.


People with 120hz displays should be very satisfied with the device.

I think 60hz support is nice to have but not effective enough for my needs.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20330791
> 
> 
> I am looking to sell my VIP-Theater and glasses for $700 shipped.
> 
> I bought it for at Consignia.ca
> 
> 
> Included
> 
> 3D Vip Theatre
> 
> VIP 3D Infrared Active Shutter Glasses for 60hz & 120hz Projectors (unopened)
> 
> VIP 3D Infrared Active Shutter Glasses Includes IR Emitter for 60hz & 120hz Projectors
> 
> 
> The unit produces a great 3d image, the flaw is with my 720p Samsung HLP5674 DLP.
> 
> The flicker on my 60hz dlp tv is too much.
> 
> 
> People with 120hz displays should be very satisfied with the device.
> 
> I think 60hz support is nice to have but not effective enough for my needs.



From what I read in a dark room with low light output like when using front projection 30Hz shouldn't be much of a problem but with a bright flat panel I bet it would be pretty bad. Your setup is exactly what I ordered but mine should be shipping soon.


----------



## nowagain99

Has anyone tried this yet with the Panny PT-AE4000U. That is what i have and want to know if the VIP-3d will work with it. I read where people were going to try it and have not seen any results.


Thanks,


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20330848
> 
> 
> From what I read in a dark room with low light output like when using front projection 30Hz shouldn't be much of a problem but with a bright flat panel I bet it would be pretty bad. Your setup is exactly what I ordered but mine should be shipping soon.



i have my tv in a dark basement, i tweaked the brightnes and contrast.

I also changed some some video options in the tv setting .

the flicker is still not any better.


----------



## tlogan6797

Nowagain -


Did you read this post from yesterday at 2:16PM, 1 page back about the Panny 3000/4000?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wellywell* /forum/post/20326768
> 
> 
> When I initially set it up I had turned off the frame creation from the start and that didn't help. I'm getting ready to send my projector to Jonathan for further testing. Will let you know how we make out. He feels confident we can get this work so update to follow.......
> 
> 
> Chris



I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20331242
> 
> 
> i have my tv in a dark basement, i tweaked the brightnes and contrast.
> 
> I also changed some some video options in the tv setting .
> 
> the flicker is still not any better.



I don't think any flat panel can be reduced to brightness levels like what front projection has in a theatre. I am talking 3-5ft-L in 3D mode in a dark room with dark walls. Bat cave! Some are more sensitive than others so I may not like it either. I guess I'll find out when I get mine.


Cheers,


Ron


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowagain99* /forum/post/20331172
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this yet with the Panny PT-AE4000U. That is what i have and want to know if the VIP-3d will work with it. I read where people were going to try it and have not seen any results.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Well, we have to receive it to test, tweak and give the results, a lot of us are awaiting order fullfillment. There are not enough units in a variety of hands to have any meaningful results.


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20331448
> 
> 
> I don't think any flat panel can be reduced to brightness levels like what front projection has in a theatre. I am talking 3-5ft-L in 3D mode in a dark room with dark walls. Bat cave! Some are more sensitive than others so I may not like it either. I guess I'll find out when I get mine.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Ron



I have a dlp tv non-panel internal/reprojector. brightness should relate to the bulb directly.

I can improve the flicker but the image gets too dark by then.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20331853
> 
> 
> I have a dlp tv non-panel internal/reprojector. brightness should relate to the bulb directly.
> 
> I can improve the flicker but the image gets too dark by then.



Have you ever seen 4ft-L?










It takes a while for your eyes to adjust and you need dark walls or forget it.


----------



## threed123

got my mits3800 bulb today. Will install and hope to test the VIP at 60hz on it soon!!


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20332388
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen 4ft-L?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a while for your eyes to adjust and you need dark walls or forget it.



4ft-L dont know what that is? or how it relates to a dlp rear projector.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20332591
> 
> 
> 4ft-L dont know what that is? or how it relates to a dlp rear projector.



It is a measure of light intensity coming off a projection screen. It's very dim or about 20% of the level of light you see watching a 2D movie at your local cinema. Not exactly but think about it...20% of what we have been used to with 2D movies. Even the new JVC's will be pretty dim so if i can get 4 foot lamberts off my screen with minimal flicker I'll be happy. I may struggle to get that much. I should be able to with a new bulb though.


Boy VIP screwed up on ordering enough glasses and emitters. Guess they didn't expect so many orders. I am getting a bit itchy waiting for this converter. I wish it would just ship already.


Here you go! http://htrgroup.com/main.php?section=brightness


----------



## acem77

I have an issue with no device detecting and outputing more than 2 channels when connected to the vip.

This happens to my 360 and my laptop.(cant really test the ps3 now) once I bypass the vip I get full 5.1 or 7.1

I was told this is an issue with my denon 988 being only hdmi v1.3.


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20332804
> 
> 
> I have an issue with no device detecting and outputing more than 2 channels when connected to the vip.
> 
> This happens to my 360 and my laptop.(cant really test the ps3 now) once I bypass the vip I get full 5.1 or 7.1
> 
> I was told this is an issue with my denon 988 being only hdmi v1.3.



Can you put the VIP in the chain after the Denon?


----------



## Wellywell

That's how I connected my theater unit on my onkyo, connected it on output side so anything 3d capable will work without having to disconnect and reconnect. So far ps3, oppo93 and direct tv have had no problem. Bringing my HD66 and my theater unit too work tomorrow to show it off. Then Friday or Saturday I will be shipping my Panny 3000 to Jonathan to be calibrated for 60hrz use.


----------



## lcaufrie

It seems they replace the unit with new design and replace IR by RF
http://www.hd-motion.com/2011/04/21/...unettes-3d-rf/


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaverJ* /forum/post/20332819
> 
> 
> Can you put the VIP in the chain after the Denon?



Thanks this worked like a charm, played crysis 2 on my 360 with full surround sound and watching avatar sbs on my laptp


----------



## Jazar

So you can put the Theater at the end of the chain (just before TV) with a 1.3 receiver and all inputs will work?


----------



## Wellywell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazar* /forum/post/20335707
> 
> 
> So you can put the Theater at the end of the chain (just before TV) with a 1.3 receiver and all inputs will work?



Yes!


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazar* /forum/post/20335707
> 
> 
> So you can put the Theater at the end of the chain (just before TV) with a 1.3 receiver and all inputs will work?



For some devices such as the ps3, which autodetect 3d settings, VIP reccommends hooking the Theatre up directly first to establish the settings, and then moving it to the end of the chain.


----------



## Jazar

great thanks!


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> VIP reccommends hooking the Theatre up directly first to establish the settings, and then moving it to the end of the chain.



That sounds like what you have to do when using a Geffen HDMI detective to be able to use a matrix switch to between two 3D sources or to bypass a Mits adapter when NOT watching 3D. Appears as though the VIP has the same functionality built in.


----------



## acem77

Anyone have a 720p/1080i only tv and get their ps3 working with 3d content?

My ps3 auto detects the VIP as 1080p so I loss the signal at that point.


Jonathan said a firmware update would be needed.

I was hoping there was some type of trick to get the ps3 to automatically configures its self

For a lower resolution than 1080p.


I did a blind config and got moto storm pacific drift demo to work in 3d.

I blindly auto configure the ps3 then select the game. Since its 720p I can see it as active 3d.


----------



## HokeySmoke

With the PS3 you must use the "Automatic" display settings in order to get 3D. It sounds like the Theater is mistakenly telling the PS3 that your display supports 1080p/60. As an HDMI repeater it is supposed to detect the downstream displays and adjust its communication to PS3 to accommodate your display. That does not appear to be happening.


The PS3 might someday be able to configure its 3D setting manually. If it could, then you could manually disable 1080p/60 in the PS3 menu. But right now, that can't be done if you want 3D.


----------



## Mikenificent1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcaufrie* /forum/post/20334864
> 
> 
> It seems they replace the unit with new design and replace IR by RF
> http://www.hd-motion.com/2011/04/21/...unettes-3d-rf/



Nice find. When I spoke with Bit Cauldron they mentioned that they were testing the VIP boxes. Now I know why, VIP will probably OEM their glasses (like Monster does). Which is good news IMO.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20336984
> 
> 
> Nice find. When I spoke with Bit Cauldron they mentioned that they were testing the VIP boxes. Now I know why, VIP will probably OEM their glasses (like Monster does). Which is good news IMO.



It sure is! It will help the people having timing issues between the glasses and display.


----------



## walford

I wonder if they are also considering the Bluetooth glasses that Samsung has just started using.


----------



## Mikenificent1

So still no word as to when the 1080P output firmware upgrade will be available?


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikenificent1* /forum/post/20327916
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the 1080p24 output firmware update will be available? How will a 1080p 60Hz projector display it, what will the refresh rate be per eye?



As as couple of people mentioned before, I suspect the 1080p24 output is intended for dual projector applications. That is, you would need two Theater units, one for each eye. Then they would be functioning as frame-packing to dual stream converters (both at 1080p24), similar to the 3D-XL.


----------



## Ronomy

I wish someone from VIP would post about the RF glasses option. What about the Monster 3D glasses? Will they work with the Theater unit? I am waiting for glasses so if the Monster glasses work I'll just buy the Theater and order some Monster glasses and be done with it.


Ron


Update: I confirmed Monster Glasses work but VIP has their own version of the same glasses now as an option(more expensive than IR glasses). I am changing my order so I get RF glasses and RF emitter.


----------



## Skiiermike

Has anyone tried this on a Benq W6000 or similar. The specs for the benq show a range of HZ's so i'm not to sure how this unit would function with the Benq.


Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## thebard

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* 
Has anyone tried this on a Benq W6000 or similar. The specs for the benq show a range of HZ's so i'm not to sure how this unit would function with the Benq.


Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
The VIP unit only has the option of 60 or 120hz, so the BenQ would sync at 60hz.


----------



## Skiiermike

Thanks.


Anyone have any idea how well it works with the W6000?


----------



## Electric_Haggis

Would this work with an Optoma HD86 ( aka HD8600 ) ?


We have 50Hz in Australia, rather than 60Hz, but there's no problem running 1080/60p from the PS3.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## wanab

I have the Displayer hooked to my Bluray 3D Panasonic 110. Bluray 3d works but can't get the 3D collections to come up on VUDU. Says no movies. Would I need the Theater to view these? ? Or am I doing something wrong? If so do you think Consignia would exchange. Me bad......







VUDU said they are working on it to get 3D movies on my Panasonic soon. No time frame either but are definately working on it. I got this Panny just to get Avatar free. Now maybe should return and get PS3 or LG







but will Displayer do VUDU 3D. Have support email to VIP. Need answers VIP !


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanab* /forum/post/20339950
> 
> 
> I have the Displayer hooked to my Bluray 3D Panasonic 110. Bluray 3d works but can't get the 3D collections to come up on VUDU. Says no movies. Would I need the Theater to view these? ? Or am I doing something wrong? If so do you think Consignia would exchange. Me bad......



My understanding is you'll need the VIP Theater for 3D from internet streaming.


VIP Displayer = 3D games and Blu-ray movies from PS3 or 3D Blu-ray player.

VIP Theater = same as above, but adds cable, satellite, and internet 3D.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaverJ* /forum/post/20339992
> 
> 
> My understanding is you'll need the VIP Theater for 3D from internet streaming.
> 
> 
> VIP Displayer = 3D games and Blu-ray movies from PS3 or 3D Blu-ray player.
> 
> VIP Theater = same as above, but adds cable, satellite, and internet 3D.


 This thread says that the gamer works with vudu 3d, so I think the displayer would also.


In any case, vudu should at least *display* the 3d title list, & it sounds from the post like it isn't. I don't have vudu, but sounds like a vudu problem to me, not something wrong with the Displayer.


----------



## shadowkupo

Hi.



I recently received a 3d theatre unit and I am experiencing real trouble with my setup.


I have a samsung 60 hz lcd and a epson 8100 projector. The flicer is not a real problem with light control, but I'm seeing double image in all the contents (killzone 3, motorstorm, alice in wonderland on ps3 and avatar, bolt, resident evil apocalypse in SBS mkv). The 3d effect is poor and I see A LOT of double image.


I have checked all the options and the problem still is here in the two setups.


I've been told that the RF emitter and the new glasses will solve my problems, But I don't understand that nobody have my problem and that a different emitter will solve it...


What do you think? Can someone help me?


Thanks!


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowkupo* /forum/post/20340469
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently received a 3d theatre unit and I am experiencing real trouble with my setup.
> 
> 
> I have a samsung 60 hz lcd and a epson 8100 projector. The flicer is not a real problem with light control, but I'm seeing double image in all the contents (killzone 3, motorstorm, alice in wonderland on ps3 and avatar, bolt, resident evil apocalypse in SBS mkv). The 3d effect is poor and I see A LOT of double image.
> 
> 
> I have checked all the options and the problem still is here in the two setups.
> 
> 
> I've been told that the RF emitter and the new glasses will solve my problems, But I don't understand that nobody have my problem and that a different emitter will solve it...
> 
> 
> What do you think? Can someone help me?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry if you've already checked these things, but here's what comes to mind:


- Try the L/R sync button on the emitter.

- I'm not familiar with the ps3, but does it have a setting for adjusting the 3d depth? for example, my blu ray player lets me enter my screen size, which helps adjust for convergence.

- Also (again, sorry if this is stating the obvious), you have turned the glasses themselves on, right? (small button inside the left frame)


Seating distance can also have an impact on convergence issues.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanab* /forum/post/20339950
> 
> 
> I have the Displayer hooked to my Bluray 3D Panasonic 110. Bluray 3d works but can't get the 3D collections to come up on VUDU. Says no movies. Would I need the Theater to view these? ? Or am I doing something wrong? If so do you think Consignia would exchange. Me bad......



I have a Panny 100. I believe the problem is with the Panasonic player since it is not supported for 3d by Vudu. There is a thread about this and the bottom line is Vudu stated they plan to support all players, but to date Panasonic is not. I do not think there is a workaround for this as the connection is direct to the registered product which tells Vudu it is an unsupported unit for 3d. Only Vudu can change this. There are also some other technical problems better read in that thread.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowkupo* /forum/post/20340469
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently received a 3d theatre unit and I am experiencing real trouble with my setup.
> 
> 
> I have a samsung 60 hz lcd and a epson 8100 projector. The flicer is not a real problem with light control, but I'm seeing double image in all the contents (killzone 3, motorstorm, alice in wonderland on ps3 and avatar, bolt, resident evil apocalypse in SBS mkv). The 3d effect is poor and I see A LOT of double image.
> 
> 
> I have checked all the options and the problem still is here in the two setups.
> 
> 
> I've been told that the RF emitter and the new glasses will solve my problems, But I don't understand that nobody have my problem and that a different emitter will solve it...
> 
> 
> What do you think? Can someone help me?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



What are your settings on your 2D LCD TV and PJ, Are all motion control options (anti blur, anti Judder, etc) disabled?

Have you also tried reversing the synce for the glasses?


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/20340541
> 
> 
> I have a Panny 100. I believe the problem is with the Panasonic player since it is not supported for 3d by Vudu. There is a thread about this and the bottom line is Vudu stated they plan to support all players, but to date Panasonic is not. I do not think there is a workaround for this as the connection is direct to the registered product which tells Vudu it is an unsupported unit for 3d. Only Vudu can change this. There are also some other technical problems better read in that thread.



+1


You are correct. I have a Panny BDT210 and no 3D rentals available from VUDU either, although you can see them listed.







I sure wish they would do whatever it takes to change this.


Ed


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowkupo* /forum/post/20340469
> 
> 
> I've been told that the RF emitter and the new glasses will solve my problems, But I don't understand that nobody have my problem and that a different emitter will solve it...



I hope that the RF glasses will solve the problems, please report after receiving these glasses.


----------



## zyad

Can't wait to see the results for the Panny 4000. Mine is still in the box and will be installed in the theatre soon.

I was really hoping that this conversion kit was going to give me 3D capability.

I guess it hasn't worked for _anyone_ here with the Panny? (Yet).


----------



## shadowkupo

Thanks. I have tried all (reverse the sync of the glasses is touching the left button on the emitter, right).


All the extra options of the lcd and the projector are set to off. I have tried everything, but the problem is still here (for example, playing killzone 3 or motorstorm it's impossible). I'm very dissapointed...


----------



## walford

I know little about the PS3. However, I believe it has had 3D games available with frame sequential for several years. Then this year the upgrade came to support full 3D games using a HDM1.4a 3D format and there are know some games available that use this format. Also there was an upgrade last summer that supported the playing of standard 3D BR disk and provided the output in HDMI 1.4 full HD packed frame format just like the 3D BR players do. There are lots of threads that talk about getting the PS3 set up to perform in these 3D modes and I suspect that you have a PD3 settings problem. I believe the instructions that came with yourr VIP unit discuss setting up the PS3.


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20341923
> 
> 
> I hope that the RF glasses will solve the problems, please report after receiving these glasses.



Same here,


jonathan sends me also tommorow a new pair off rf glasses and emitter i hope it works for me to.


I will wait with the review here in holland till i get these new glasses and emitter.


Best regards cees beekhuyzen


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowkupo* /forum/post/20340469
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently received a 3d theatre unit and I am experiencing real trouble with my setup.
> 
> 
> I have a samsung 60 hz lcd and a epson 8100 projector. The flicer is not a real problem with light control, but I'm seeing double image in all the contents (killzone 3, motorstorm, alice in wonderland on ps3 and avatar, bolt, resident evil apocalypse in SBS mkv). The 3d effect is poor and I see A LOT of double image.
> 
> 
> I have checked all the options and the problem still is here in the two setups.
> 
> 
> I've been told that the RF emitter and the new glasses will solve my problems, But I don't understand that nobody have my problem and that a different emitter will solve it...
> 
> 
> What do you think? Can someone help me?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There has to be a frame timing problem caused by something in your setup. The glasses are not in sync with the display. The RF emitter and glasses are adjustable so that you can get everything in sync. Some people are lucky and the IR setup works. Others not so lucky. I changed my order to the RF emitter and glasses because of this.


Ron


----------



## threed123

My Mits H3800 experience:


Well, I finally got a new bulb installed today and remounted the projector. I tuned to the 3D comcast channel and setup the VIP Theater. The initial image was weird, pulsating. I tried everything it to get to work, then realized I had the 1 switch up and it needs to be down. So I pushed it down and reset the VIP power and it started to work. Very dark though. I then pushed the right sync button on the emitter and the led light went red and the image became nice and bright--the 3D was watchable with lots of ghosting in the background (e.g. those images that tend to be farther apart in 3D images) and I could see the 30hz flicker. I switched to green light mode again (and needed to reset the left/right eye sync--left button as well) and the screen got dark again, but little ghosting and the flicker was reduced. However, the screen was too dark--so I switched to red led mode again and decided to watch Avatar on demand. Well, the image was definitely bright enough (Mits in standard brightness mode on a 144" 1.3 gain screen!), but the ghosting of background objects was almost too much, and the flicker was marginable. If you don't have a 3D projector, then this is okay at best--and might be better on smaller screen--I would recommend maybe 90" at most to limit the ghosting.


Now here is the weird thing. The resolution on this 1080p procector was not any better than that the 720p ACER H5360 3D projector. So I was again amazed at what the ACER can do.


Well that's my assessment. I will probably only watch the pristine 3D image on the ACER now, regardless. I was hoping the Mits would add something in resolution, but it does not...at least my opinion.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20342641
> 
> 
> My Mits H3800 experience:
> 
> 
> Well, I finally got a new bulb installed today and remounted the projector. I tuned to the 3D comcast channel and setup the VIP Theater. The initial image was weird, pulsating. I tried everything it to get to work, then realized I had the 1 switch up and it needs to be down. So I pushed it down and reset the VIP power and it started to work. Very dark though. I then pushed the right sync button on the emitter and the led light went red and the image became nice and bright--the 3D was watchable with lots of ghosting in the background (e.g. those images that tend to be farther apart in 3D images) and I could see the 30hz flicker. I switched to green light mode again (and needed to reset the left/right eye sync--left button as well) and the screen got dark again, but little ghosting and the flicker was reduced. However, the screen was too dark--so I switched to red led mode again and decided to watch Avatar on demand. Well, the image was definitely bright enough (Mits in standard brightness mode on a 144" 1.3 gain screen!), but the ghosting of background objects was almost too much, and the flicker was marginable. If you don't have a 3D projector, then this is okay at best--and might be better on smaller screen--I would recommend maybe 90" at most to limit the ghosting.
> 
> 
> Now here is the weird thing. The resolution on this 1080p procector was not any better than that the 720p ACER H5360 3D projector. So I was again amazed at what the ACER can do.
> 
> 
> Well that's my assessment. I will probably only watch the pristine 3D image on the ACER now, regardless. I was hoping the Mits would add something in resolution, but it does not...at least my opinion.



What 3d format does comcast broadcast in? And have you tried any blu ray content yet? I found the 3d blu ray quality to be much better than what I got off my cable feed.


I have TWC, and they use t&b for 3d... I assumed the convergence & crosstalk discrepancies were due to the fact that the VIP needed to force the 3d mode, but it may be just poorer source material. Also, I can adjust the 3d settings on my oppo (screen size, etc.), which I can't do on my cable box.


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20342641
> 
> 
> My Mits H3800 experience:
> 
> 
> Well, I finally got a new bulb installed today and remounted the projector. I tuned to the 3D comcast channel and setup the VIP Theater. The initial image was weird, pulsating. I tried everything it to get to work, then realized I had the 1 switch up and it needs to be down. So I pushed it down and reset the VIP power and it started to work. Very dark though. I then pushed the right sync button on the emitter and the led light went red and the image became nice and bright--the 3D was watchable with lots of ghosting in the background (e.g. those images that tend to be farther apart in 3D images) and I could see the 30hz flicker. I switched to green light mode again (and needed to reset the left/right eye sync--left button as well) and the screen got dark again, but little ghosting and the flicker was reduced. However, the screen was too dark--so I switched to red led mode again and decided to watch Avatar on demand. Well, the image was definitely bright enough (Mits in standard brightness mode on a 144" 1.3 gain screen!), but the ghosting of background objects was almost too much, and the flicker was marginable. If you don't have a 3D projector, then this is okay at best--and might be better on smaller screen--I would recommend maybe 90" at most to limit the ghosting.
> 
> 
> Now here is the weird thing. The resolution on this 1080p procector was not any better than that the 720p ACER H5360 3D projector. So I was again amazed at what the ACER can do.
> 
> 
> Well that's my assessment. I will probably only watch the pristine 3D image on the ACER now, regardless. I was hoping the Mits would add something in resolution, but it does not...at least my opinion.



Thanks for the feedback. It's good news and bad news for me. I have the HC3800, and this is kind of what I expected to happen with the Theater unit.

What's good is I have decided to go with the Acer 5360BD once it is released. I did all the measuring and it will fit perfectly in my theater setup and ends up costing about the same.


Just like you, I will have the HC3800 (love it!!) for 2D and the Acer for 3D.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20342717
> 
> 
> What 3d format does comcast broadcast in? And have you tried any blu ray content yet? I found the 3d blu ray quality to be much better than what I got off my cable feed.
> 
> 
> I have TWC, and they use t&b for 3d... I assumed the convergence & crosstalk discrepancies were due to the fact that the VIP needed to force the 3d mode, but it may be just poorer source material. Also, I can adjust the 3d settings on my oppo (screen size, etc.), which I can't do on my cable box.



I have not tried Blu-ray--good point. The cable is side-by-side and that seems to be problematic for the VIP as in other threads. I will let you know about blu-ray tomorrow.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/20342790
> 
> 
> What's good is I have decided to go with the Acer 5360BD once it is released. Just like you, I will have the HC3800 (love it!!) for 2D and the Acer for 3D.



yup, I am with you...I'm going to get the 5360BD as well...it just makes more sense...


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20342845
> 
> 
> yup, I am with you...I'm going to get the 5360BD as well...it just makes more sense...



Of course it makes sense. Why all decent HT PJs are not 3d capable today is simply beyond me. This whole buy this and get that and add this and tweak that is making me want to go postal lol. I would rather pay more for a PJ unit that does what it should than fart around with work arounds. I commend VIP for this product but IMHO it should never be required in the first place. I mean how hard is it really for these electronic giants to do the R&D and put out a good unit when VIP does it? They have little interest.


As evidence of this just research the first HD capable 3d TV units and the history there. Yep, talking Mitsu and Sammy RP DLP units. Sold 3d units that today work very well but failed to really support them properly until recently and only thanks to Mitsu. Samsung left their folks out in the cold. That still leaves me sour on Samsung but an otherwise excellent TV what with the LED light engine, awesome.


Now back to the topic, which is not much different than what us RP DLP folks have gone through, how hard is this really for the manufacturers to use the available tech today and make a unit that works by itself without pissing around with adapters, spoofs or other silliness. Well I guess it is too hard but I hope Acer teaches them all a lesson and works very well. From the looks of it this is the way to go and if it works as advertised it will outsell every other 720p PJ 100 fold IMO. Too bad they don't have this available for the higher rez units, yet. Again, thank goodness for VIP for this device because I hope it will wake up the PJ manufacturers to see how hard it really is not to put this tech in a unit and make $$$$$. Not only that, it will make a lot of non-3d units work.


EDIT: BTW, I am still trying to spoof nvidia IR emulator and use the EDID workaround .inf file to get my Optoma GT720 3d PJ working in 3d. Yeah I know getting the nvidia kit solves this but I have no desire for IR glasses since I have DLP glasses that work on my Sammy. I am tired of this gimme more crap and will likely return the 720 and await the Acer H5360BD. That is how tired of this crap I am and it is not even a matter of $ any more, it is a matter of principle. I intend to reward the manufacturer of a proper unit with my hard earned $. Can we say just push the play button?


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20342840
> 
> 
> I have not tried Blu-ray--good point. The cable is side-by-side and that seems to be problematic for the VIP as in other threads. I will let you know about blu-ray tomorrow.



HDMI1.4a 1080i60 SbS is not a problem so cable is not a problem. Optional 720p/60 SbS used by D* is a problem since VIP does not support it, and neither do Sony 3D TVs


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyad* /forum/post/20341971
> 
> *Can't wait to see the results for the Panny 4000.* Mine is still in the box and will be installed in the theatre soon.
> 
> I was really hoping that this conversion kit was going to give me 3D capability.
> 
> I guess it hasn't worked for _anyone_ here with the Panny? (Yet).



I also have a panny and it would be great to get 3d on my 133' screen .I believe a member here sent their panny4000

to VIP to be tested and we're waiting to hear the results.


Just got my 73" mits yesterday and it's not working at this point.If the word comes down soon that it works the mits goes back in a heartbeat.


If it does work he will do big business because the panny 4000

is very very popular.


Also..VIP has great customer service and respond to emails quick. I emailed them back in Jan when the VIP first started showing up and he

responded the next day.


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20342490
> 
> 
> Same here,
> 
> 
> jonathan sends me also tommorow a new pair off rf glasses and emitter i hope it works for me to.
> 
> 
> I will wait with the review here in holland till i get these new glasses and emitter.
> 
> 
> Best regards cees beekhuyzen



I am looking forward to your review. Do you use also a 60Hz LCD?


By the way, I am also from Europe and wanted to wait for the European distribution. How long was the delivery time to Holland?


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20344127
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to your review. Do you use also a 60Hz LCD?
> 
> 
> By the way, I am also from Europe and wanted to wait for the European distribution. How long was the delivery time to Holland?



Yes i also use a 60hz display.


The delivery time was about 10 days.


Best regards,


Cees beekhuyzen


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/20343311
> 
> 
> HDMI1.4a 1080i60 SbS is not a problem so cable is not a problem. Optional 720p/60 SbS used by D* is a problem since VIP does not support it, and neither do Sony 3D TVs



3D-Theatre supports 720p/60 since thats what i use for SBS, they just dont support 1080p/60 SBS


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/20343311
> 
> 
> HDMI1.4a 1080i60 SbS is not a problem so cable is not a problem. Optional 720p/60 SbS used by D* is a problem since VIP does not support it, and neither do Sony 3D TVs



Doesn't Directv broadcast movies in 1080p/24? I would think 3D would be the same.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20342490
> 
> 
> Same here,
> 
> 
> jonathan sends me also tommorow a new pair off rf glasses and emitter i hope it works for me to.
> 
> 
> I will wait with the review here in holland till i get these new glasses and emitter.
> 
> 
> Best regards cees beekhuyzen



Download the manual for the monster 3D max glasses so you can read the directions on how to adjust them. These glasses should solve all the ghosting problems and maximize brightness.


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20344886
> 
> 
> Download the manual for the monster 3D max glasses so you can read the directions on how to adjust them. These glasses should solve all the ghosting problems and maximize brightness.



But will they solve 60hz flicker?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20345038
> 
> 
> But will they solve 60hz flicker?



From what I have read about refresh rate flicker 30hz can be acceptable in a light controlled room with a low ft-L image like we see with front projection. In my case black carpet, black furniture, dark maroon side walls and dark grey front and rear walls. Ceiling is a medium grey. The room is plenty dark enough.


Having the ability to adjust the on/off timing in the glasses should further minimize flicker and maximize brightness. I will probably be in the mid 4ft-L range with a new bulb in my setup. Should be in the same range as seen in the IMAX theaters. Hopefully I'll have my Theater unit with RF glasses in a little more than a week and let you know.


Ron


----------



## john2910

I have the vip Theater unit with the vip emitter and glasses.


But at 60 hz there is much flicker,i hope those new glasses solves that.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20345117
> 
> 
> I have the vip Theater unit with the vip emitter and glasses.
> 
> 
> But at 60 hz there is much flicker,i hope those new glasses solves that.



What display? Do you see any ghosting on a bluray source?


If the glasses shutter off time is too long it will make flicker more noticeable. You will be able to adjust the amount of off time to minimize flicker with the new glasses. You will have to get the timing just right to minimize flicker and ghosting as well as maximize brightness. There will be some trade off.


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20342641
> 
> 
> My Mits H3800 experience:
> 
> 
> Well, I finally got a new bulb installed today and remounted the projector. I tuned to the 3D comcast channel and setup the VIP Theater. The initial image was weird, pulsating. I tried everything it to get to work, then realized I had the 1 switch up and it needs to be down. So I pushed it down and reset the VIP power and it started to work. Very dark though. I then pushed the right sync button on the emitter and the led light went red and the image became nice and bright--the 3D was watchable with lots of ghosting in the background (e.g. those images that tend to be farther apart in 3D images) and I could see the 30hz flicker. I switched to green light mode again (and needed to reset the left/right eye sync--left button as well) and the screen got dark again, but little ghosting and the flicker was reduced. However, the screen was too dark--so I switched to red led mode again and decided to watch Avatar on demand. Well, the image was definitely bright enough (Mits in standard brightness mode on a 144" 1.3 gain screen!), but the ghosting of background objects was almost too much, and the flicker was marginable. If you don't have a 3D projector, then this is okay at best--and might be better on smaller screen--I would recommend maybe 90" at most to limit the ghosting.
> 
> 
> Now here is the weird thing. The resolution on this 1080p procector was not any better than that the 720p ACER H5360 3D projector. So I was again amazed at what the ACER can do.
> 
> 
> Well that's my assessment. I will probably only watch the pristine 3D image on the ACER now, regardless. I was hoping the Mits would add something in resolution, but it does not...at least my opinion.



I have both an Epson 2D 9500 projector and the 3D Acer and I was thinking about getting the VIP 3D Theater for the Epson, but not any longer. Thanks very much for your post. I am constantly amazed at what the Acer can do with 3D and I think I'll let others spend their hard earned cash chasing that elusive and expensive 3D 1080p dream for the time being.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/20345156
> 
> 
> I have both an Epson 2D 9500 projector and the 3D Acer and I was thinking about getting the VIP 3D Theater for the Epson, but not any longer. Thanks very much for your post. I am constantly amazed at what the Acer can do with 3D and I think I'll let others spend their hard earned cash chasing that elusive and expensive 3D 1080p dream for the time being.



The theater unit is for people that don't want to change there projector or have a 3D ready display. Plus it only outputs 720p right now. If you already have 3D setup and it works don't bother with this option. Besides 720p is still HD. Its only a tad less sharp and you need near perfect 1080p to see the difference.


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20345153
> 
> 
> What display? Do you see any ghosting on a bluray source?
> 
> 
> If the glasses shutter off time is too long it will make flicker more noticeable. You will be able to adjust the amount of off time to minimize flicker with the new glasses. You will have to get the timing just right to minimize flicker and ghosting as well as maximize brightness. There will be some trade off.



The flicker is very noticible on bright backgrounds.


Some blurays do have ghosting(such as dolphings and whales).


I use a epson tw5000


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20345339
> 
> 
> The flicker is very noticible on bright backgrounds.
> 
> 
> Some blurays do have ghosting(such as dolphings and whales).
> 
> 
> I use a epson tw5000



Well you may need to reduce contrast some to further minimize flicker and you could be very sensitive to flicker. That's a pretty bright projector and if your on a smaller screen it is probably too bright. Hard to say but I bet the new glasses will help when you get them dialed in just right. If not then you will have to decide if you can live with it like it is. All you can do it try them and decide for yourself.


----------



## john2910

I just got a email from jonathan from vip(thx man) that my monster 3d glasses are send.


Lets see how they perform here with my epson tw5000.


Absolute great service here from jonathan!


----------



## mkoss

Absolute great service here from jonathan![/quote]


For those of us still waiting for a ship date, this is NOT SO GREAT of service since we payed for a product in advance and are still waiting.


----------



## jem454

Again, I dont want to put a damper on things for anyone. The vip products are great for the people wit 3d ready equipment. Ill say this again, 60hz flicker is noticeable PERIOD. Vip on 60hz dlp displays will show an excellent 3d image with no ghosting, but at 60hz you will see flickering. Lowering brightness and contrast makes it a little more tolerable but its there. The non bright scenes look great, but brighter scenes is definately noticeable. No way around it.

Now for 60hz displays other than dlp, The problems can only get worse with added ghosting and other such timing related problems. The flickering is because of 30hz per eye flashing back and forth witch is visible, hence 3d displays are at 120 hz. I am not complaining about vip in any way, their products do as advertised, and you will see a 3d image on non 3d displays.But I hate to see people upset after spending money. I have a ghostless perfect 3d image on my optoma dlp hd65. But the flicker is there. Its very cool at first seeing a giant 3d image that is better than what you see at Imax, but after the effect wears off the flickering is bothersome.


For those of you who seriously want 3d, I highly recommend you buy a 120hz display. Again Im only trying to help.


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jem454* /forum/post/20345802
> 
> 
> For those of you who seriously want 3d, I highly recommend you buy a 120hz display. Again Im only trying to help.



I would add to make sure the 120hz display accepts a 120hz input.


----------



## jem454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaverJ* /forum/post/20346136
> 
> 
> I would add to make sure the 120hz display accepts a 120hz input.



Sorry, thats what I meant. In other words "3d ready"


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mkoss* 
Absolute great service here from jonathan!
For those of us still waiting for a ship date, this is NOT SO GREAT of service since we payed for a product in advance and are still waiting.[/quote]


Most likely because of the change to RF glasses. I've been waiting too and I am happier than ever to get RF glasses instead. Its worth the wait IMHO.


Ron


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jem454* 
Again, I dont want to put a damper on things for anyone. The vip products are great for the people wit 3d ready equipment. Ill say this again, 60hz flicker is noticeable PERIOD. Vip on 60hz dlp displays will show an excellent 3d image with no ghosting, but at 60hz you will see flickering. Lowering brightness and contrast makes it a little more tolerable but its there. The non bright scenes look great, but brighter scenes is definately noticeable. No way around it.

Now for 60hz displays other than dlp, The problems can only get worse with added ghosting and other such timing related problems. The flickering is because of 30hz per eye flashing back and forth witch is visible, hence 3d displays are at 120 hz. I am not complaining about vip in any way, their products do as advertised, and you will see a 3d image on non 3d displays.But I hate to see people upset after spending money. I have a ghostless perfect 3d image on my optoma dlp hd65. But the flicker is there. Its very cool at first seeing a giant 3d image that is better than what you see at Imax, but after the effect wears off the flickering is bothersome.


For those of you who seriously want 3d, I highly recommend you buy a 120hz display. Again Im only trying to help.
I would think DLP would be worse since you have a spinning color wheel. Might explain some people seeing color ghosting problems on DLP and 3D.


Also it appears LCD can have a problem with 120hz. The JVC LCoS panels seem to be better with 96Hz and ghosting with 120Hz. So really any display could have issues.


----------



## mkoss

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ronomy* 
For those of us still waiting for a ship date, this is NOT SO GREAT of service since we payed for a product in advance and are still waiting.
Most likely because of the change to RF glasses. I've been waiting too and I am happier than ever to get RF glasses instead. Its worth the wait IMHO.


Ron[/quote]


Does this mean that if I ordered IR glasses I'm getting the RF version instead?

If so I was unaware this affected all that wanted the IR glasses which is OK with me if they have adjustments for delay.


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mkoss* 
Most likely because of the change to RF glasses. I've been waiting too and I am happier than ever to get RF glasses instead. Its worth the wait IMHO.


Ron
Does this mean that if I ordered IR glasses I'm getting the RF version instead?

If so I was unaware this affected all that wanted the IR glasses which is OK with me if they have adjustments for delay.[/quote]


You have to change your order and they do cost more. $199.99 for the kit which includes new RF emitter and RF glasses. Extra glasses are $129.99. Jonathan said in a 60hz setup the RF glasses will give you less flicker.


----------



## mkoss

Well I didn't change my order. So that means it shouldn't cause a delay in my shipment. Also the price went from 129 to 199 for glasses. I'm beginning to have buyers remorse with all this price creep to have compatibility for both 60 and 120 Hz.

Since I intend to ultimately go for a polarity rotator with passive glasses, I might just stay were I'm at for now.


----------



## thebard

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mkoss* 
Well I didn't change my order. So that means it shouldn't cause a delay in my shipment. Also the price went from 129 to 199 for glasses. I'm beginning to have buyers remorse with all this price creep to have compatibility for both 60 and 120 Hz.

Since I intend to ultimately go for a polarity rotator with passive glasses, I might just stay were I'm at for now.
What polarizing plate are you looking at? I'm interested in possibly going this route in the future, and I'd really like to hear your feedback/research.


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mkoss* 
Well I didn't change my order. So that means it shouldn't cause a delay in my shipment. Also the price went from 129 to 199 for glasses. I'm beginning to have buyers remorse with all this price creep to have compatibility for both 60 and 120 Hz.

Since I intend to ultimately go for a polarity rotator with passive glasses, I might just stay were I'm at for now.
The delay was due to lack of glasses and the first build of each model was not that big. They probably didn't anticipate so many orders so soon. The new build has a new enclosure too. If it were me at VIP I would ditch the IR glasses and sell only RF glasses. Too many manufacturers having problems with the IR glasses if you ask me. Plus you turn your head and lose sync. Screw that and that is probably part of the problem some people are having. Poor IR signal strength and bad timing because of it. Very happy to see the RF option. I am happy mine didn't ship with the IR glasses. Well worth the extra cost for the RF glasses.


----------



## mkoss

Originally I was looking at going the passive route with 2 projectors (have 2 HD7100's) and seperate polarizing filters for each since I have 3 silver Torus,a home made silver PVC screen, and just picked up a cheap graywolf. These silver Torus are great as the bulb ages you don't loose much brightness. Then I became aware of what real D does by using an active polarizer in front of the projector that allows the use of passive glasses. From this forum a became aware that several companies offer models to do just that albeit some are more expensive than others. The least costly is a polarity rotator for the 3D XL which should work with the VIP, and is made by Tyrell hyphen Innovations. (The company may get removed by the avs word police because of past controversies). I placed hyphen in between to see if it still gets redacted.

This way I can use my 120 hz 3d projector without getting into the complication of setting up 2 projectors although that allows passive filters as well. But I'm still waiting for my vip displayer which I thought would ship the 22nd. If I don't get a firm date soon I may go back to the 3D XL since B&H has stock.


----------



## inefekt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20342641
> 
> 
> Now here is the weird thing. The resolution on this 1080p procector was not any better than that the 720p ACER H5360 3D projector. So I was again amazed at what the ACER can do.



ok that's weird.......I have the Acer 5360 and also have a Panny ae4000 1080p and I can quite clearly make out pixels in bright scenes on the Acer (screen door) while the Panny is not noticeable and clearly more detailed and sharp. I find myself watching the Panny and thinking how amazing it would be to have a picture like that AND be in 3D.

As much as I love the 3D experience on the Acer as it stands, it'd be phenomenal with the res and detail of the Panny. Probably the reason I'm looking forward to see what VIP can do with the 3000 that Welly has sent them


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inefekt* /forum/post/20347472
> 
> 
> ok that's weird.......I have the Acer 5360 and also have a Panny ae4000 1080p and I can quite clearly make out pixels in bright scenes on the Acer (screen door) while the Panny is not noticeable and clearly more detailed and sharp. I find myself watching the Panny and thinking how amazing it would be to have a picture like that AND be in 3D.
> 
> As much as I love the 3D experience on the Acer as it stands, it'd be phenomenal with the res and detail of the Panny. Probably the reason I'm looking forward to see what VIP can do with the 3000 that Welly has sent them



You will probably see less pixel structure with a 1080p projector but it may not be any sharper. Plus sometimes that pixel structure can make the image appear sharper. I am talking 3D playback. A good 1080p bluray in 2D will look better on your panny. IMHO


Ron


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20347559
> 
> 
> You will probably see less pixel structure with a 1080p projector but it may not be any sharper. Plus sometimes that pixel structure can make the image appear sharper. I am talking 3D playback. A good 1080p bluray in 2D will look better on your panny. IMHO
> 
> 
> Ron



Yes, that is what I meant. That in 3D the ACER and my Mits 3800 compared very well resolution-wise. In 2D, the Mits blows the ACER away. I watched Tron last night in 3D on the ACER in blu-ray, and WOW--very sharp, ghostless 3D--off of my PC (not using the VIP). I didn't see the lack of depth that others talked about, but then again the color and background of the movie was sometimes without much definition anyways.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20348401
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what I meant. That in 3D the ACER and my Mits 3800 compared very well resolution-wise. In 2D, the Mits blows the ACER away. I watched Tron last night in 3D on the ACER in blu-ray, and WOW--very sharp, ghostless 3D--off of my PC (not using the VIP). I didn't see the lack of depth that others talked about, but then again the color and background of the movie was sometimes without much definition anyways.



I have a 23 foot throw distance and I don't think any of the 3D ready projectors throw that far. Otherwise I would consider adding a second projector if its cheap enough. I'll give the 60hz with RF glasses a try first. My room is very dark so I am hoping it will work out for me using 60hz.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20348434
> 
> 
> I have a 23 foot throw distance and I don't think any of the 3D ready projectors throw that far. Otherwise I would consider adding a second projector if its cheap enough. I'll give the 60hz with RF glasses a try first. My room is very dark so I am hoping it will work out for me using 60hz.



This is exactly why I opted for the VIP unit. I can't ceiling mount in my setup, so I can either side-wall mount 14 feet back or mount at the back of the room, ~23 feet. There don't seem to be any 3d-ready pj options with horizontal keystone/lens shift, or with that long a throw, for under a couple grand.


----------



## blee0120

Will this convert down to 720p for 3d blu rays?


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20349375
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I opted for the VIP unit. I can't ceiling mount in my setup, so I can either side-wall mount 14 feet back or mount at the back of the room, ~23 feet. There don't seem to be any 3d-ready pj options with horizontal keystone/lens shift, or with that long a throw, for under a couple grand.



Just curious, what is keeping you from mounting in the middle of the room? Is it looks or cable/power run?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20349375
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I opted for the VIP unit. I can't ceiling mount in my setup, so I can either side-wall mount 14 feet back or mount at the back of the room, ~23 feet. There don't seem to be any 3d-ready pj options with horizontal keystone/lens shift, or with that long a throw, for under a couple grand.



For me I have a projection room with a projection hole in the wall. It's a look. It's clean and I have ceiling fans in the center of the Theater so can't hang another projector. I wouldn't want too anyway.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20349765
> 
> 
> Just curious, what is keeping you from mounting in the middle of the room? Is it looks or cable/power run?



Rental unit.


----------



## inefekt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20348401
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what I meant. That in 3D the ACER and my Mits 3800 compared very well resolution-wise. In 2D, the Mits blows the ACER away. I watched Tron last night in 3D on the ACER in blu-ray, and WOW--very sharp, ghostless 3D--off of my PC (not using the VIP). I didn't see the lack of depth that others talked about, but then again the color and background of the movie was sometimes without much definition anyways.



if you want depth I suggest getting yourself a copy of Deep Ocean Experience, the background fish seriously look like they're 20m (60ft) away, it's amazing.


----------



## rjyap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20346417
> 
> 
> I would think DLP would be worse since you have a spinning color wheel. Might explain some people seeing color ghosting problems on DLP and 3D.
> 
> 
> Also it appears LCD can have a problem with 120hz. The JVC LCoS panels seem to be better with 96Hz and ghosting with 120Hz. So really any display could have issues.



3D mode actually help to reduce rainbow issue in DLP setup as the brightness is lower. I'm not sensitive to DLP rainbow thus immune to the problem and had a absolute blast with 3D viewing using Acer H5360BD.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjyap* /forum/post/20350823
> 
> 
> 3D mode actually help to reduce rainbow issue in DLP setup as the brightness is lower. I'm not sensitive to DLP rainbow thus immune to the problem and had a absolute blast with 3D viewing using Acer H5360BD.



I wasn't talking about rainbow. I saw one post about colors like green along edges...all the time. Probably timing mismatch between color wheel and glasses. My point was all technology displays can have problems displaying 3D. I am sure the Acer throws a great image in 3D. I agree rainbow should be less noticable with lower lumens. Most artifacts are less noticable with lower image brightness. That's a given.


Cheers, Ron


----------



## yuettoi

Hi all, we can find the RF glasses kit on Consignia site now. It seems identical to Monster Vision MAX.


----------



## Wellywell

Hey Guys,

Just a heads up that last week I posted that I was getting ready to send my Panny PT3000 down to Jonathan for 3D calibration. Unfortunately I've decided to not send it since I'm in the process of selling it. Since I've installed the HD66 I found that I no longer have a use for the Panny although it's 1080p vs the 720 on the Optoma. The 3D was so good on the optoma that I just don't need this other projector. I will be calling Jonathan later this morning to let him know I will not be sending it. I apologize to anyone that was waiting for the update to follow. I hear a lot of people complaining about getting the theater or displayer to work properly with a non 3D display. If you would just save some cash, buy something 3D ready, I promise you you will not be spending any time configuring to get it too work but instead you will be blown away by what you see in your own home.


----------



## acem77

Anyone having residue/Steamy glasses issues?

When I 1st got my VIP-Theater after some use I noticed a some wet residue build up in the inner top corners by the nose.

I 1st thought I touched them with my fingers and got finger print smudges on them. So I cleaned them and made a mental note to be

More careful.


I had my friend over this weekend and we watched The new tron movie in 3d.

After the movie was done I noticed the same residue in the same spot on both the glasses.

This time I know my friend and I did not touch the inner left and right top lenses by the nose piece...


Anyone have this happen?

I don't know if its sweat or sweat vapor build up or something coming out of the glasses?

It does not evaporate and it needs to be cleaned like a greasy finger print.

Very odd.


----------



## LVNeptune




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yuettoi* /forum/post/20351587
> 
> 
> Hi all, we can find the RF glasses kit on Consignia site now. It seems identical to Monster Vision MAX.



I have those on order with my order from John.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20352486
> 
> 
> Anyone have this happen?
> 
> I don't know if its sweat or sweat vapor build up or something coming out of the glasses?
> 
> It does not evaporate and it needs to be cleaned like a greasy finger print.
> 
> Very odd.



I haven't noticed this. Try resting the glasses across your hand between thumb and forefinger as if you are doing a handshake. Let them sit there while you are watching TV and see if the same thing happens. That should be a warm but less oily part of your body. Noses are very oily and the large piece of plastic covering the nose might get oily I suppose. It might be that current needs to be going through them and shutters working as well so you might have to watch a 3D movie to make this test.


Or try putting a small doubled up piece of paper toweling under the bridge while wearing them and see if it soaks up any oil leaching out of the glasses.


And maybe email Jonathan for answer.


----------



## slvramalgam

Anyone has their VIP theater unit shipped by Consignia recently? Jay said few weeks ago that they would receive over 100 units by last week and would be shipping them out. But my order status still remains "awaiting fulfillment" today, is there some more delay?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20352918
> 
> 
> Anyone has their VIP theater unit shipped by Consignia recently? Jay said few weeks ago that they would receive over 100 units by last week and would be shipping them out. But my order status still remains "awaiting fulfillment" today, is there some more delay?



It was due to the lack of shutter glasses so they couldn't ship. I am waiting too and changed my order to include the RF glasses. The website shows the glasses to be available on April 27th so the orders should start shiping again this week. I have been in contact with Jay at Consignia over this problem. I think the IR glasses should be arriving this week too.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20352991
> 
> 
> It was due to the lack of shutter glasses so they couldn't ship. I am waiting too and changed my order to include the RF glasses. The website shows the glasses to be available on April 27th so the orders should start shiping again this week. I have been in contact with Jay at Consignia over this problem. I think the IR glasses should be arriving this week too.



Talked to Jay this morning and he indicated that Jonathan was sending him an express shipment that should arrive Tues/Wed. So hopefully they can start sending out the next current orders. Mine has been awaiting fullfillment since April 9.


I went ahead and changed my order for the VIP/Monster RF glasses. Some of those are also supposed to be in the same shipment. If not, then my order will be delayed. I want everything sent or not at all.


----------



## brtnelson

You will be pleased with the RF glasses.I just got mine Today.The difference is night and day.Alot more tweaking options.There is probably 30-40% more Lumens with My initial settings than from the ir glasses.I have just watched Direct tv and the ghosting is almost non existent.If I were to sacrifise brightness,There would probably be no ghosting at all.I have yet to try Bluray yet,But it was already good with the ir glasses.I expect 3d Blu-rays and Ps3 to be phenominal.I will let You know when I try them.I used the 3 setting on delay for My Epson 6100.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brtnelson* /forum/post/20355331
> 
> 
> You will be pleased with the RF glasses.I just got mine Today.The difference is night and day.Alot more tweaking options.There is probably 30-40% more Lumens with My initial settings than from the ir glasses.I have just watched Direct tv and the ghosting is almost non existent.If I were to sacrifise brightness,There would probably be no ghosting at all.I have yet to try Bluray yet,But it was already good with the ir glasses.I expect 3d Blu-rays and Ps3 to be phenominal.I will let You know when I try them.I used the 3 setting on delay for My Epson 6100.



Are you running at 60 or 120hz? If 60, is there a difference in flicker with the rf?


----------



## brtnelson

60.The glasses are also rechargeable.The flicker is very minimal.There is alot less flicker with the RF glasesThe settings would allow You to eliminate Flicker if You wanted to sacrifice brightness.You can also move around the room without losing sync.


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20354712
> 
> 
> Talked to Jay this morning and he indicated that Jonathan was sending him an express shipment that should arrive Tues/Wed. So hopefully they can start sending out the next current orders. Mine has been awaiting fullfillment since April 9.
> 
> 
> I went ahead and changed my order for the VIP/Monster RF glasses. Some of those are also supposed to be in the same shipment. If not, then my order will be delayed. I want everything sent or not at all.



My order was for dlplink glasses, does that mean it would delayed for some more if they will be shipping out orders with RF glasses mostly?


----------



## lee-1

hi, everybody ,i dont post often ,but wanted to know if anybody had good luck with the vip-theatre and 120Hz lcd tv's i have a samsung 55'' B650 and was thinking of getting the vip-theatre and the new RF glasses and emmiter.thanks for your replies


----------



## thunderbear

I got the VIP Theatre and I got a 3D-ready Optoma GT720 projector (it does 720p at 120hz and 1080i at 60hz). I use it with my PS3 and DLP Link glasses. Running 720p content works _beautifully_. All games that support 3D look amazing, and so does streaming 720p 3D content from VUDU.


The problem comes with 1080p content. See, when I have the VIP Theatre connected and I run the PS3 auto-detect resolution it says I have a 1080p 3D ready display which I don't. It's fine as long as I view 60hz content as the Optoma will display that as 1080i. But when I try to run a 3D Blu-ray like my new Avatar disc, my projector disconnects, tries to reconnect, shows static and goes between these states.


I haven't found any way to get around this. I can't find anywhere in the Optoma menus to disable 1080i and the PS3 doesn't allow me to set it to 720p only -- if I do it disables 3D. Only when you run automatic detection does it enable 3D but then also 1080p. This has nothing to do with the 24hz setting that you need to set to off as the VIP Theatre manual says.


Anyone got any suggestions? I've e-mailed 3D-Vip and hoping to hear back soon. It's a real bummer for the price I've paid. I love 3D gaming but I really want to watch my 3D Blu-rays!







Wish I could force it to recognize that my projector is 720p 120hz only!


(I've tried to directly connect the PS3 --> VIP Theatre --> Projector. Also tried PS3 --> VIP Theatre --> SONY Receiver --> Projector.)


Lots of







faces.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderbear* /forum/post/20355810
> 
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions? I've e-mailed 3D-Vip and hoping to hear back soon. It's a real bummer for the price I've paid. I love 3D gaming but I really want to watch my 3D Blu-rays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could force it to recognize that my projector is 720p 120hz only!
> 
> 
> (I've tried to directly connect the PS3 --> VIP Theatre --> Projector. Also tried PS3 --> VIP Theatre --> SONY Receiver --> Projector.)
> 
> 
> Lots of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faces.



For 120hz, the 1 dip switch needs to be up, for 60hz--down. Did you do this?


----------



## mtjt3

Just received my Vip-Theater yesterday. I wish all the 3d naysayers could see my setup.

92" screen, Hd66 pj

in a dedicated light controlled room (its even dark in the daytime







). The images are astounding! Great Job Jonathan [email protected] VIP..Great product. Oh side note. Planet SOS may be a little campy but if you want pop out material it does the job!


----------



## Jazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee-1* /forum/post/20355784
> 
> 
> hi, everybody ,i dont post often ,but wanted to know if anybody had good luck with the vip-theatre and 120Hz lcd tv's i have a samsung 55'' B650 and was thinking of getting the vip-theatre and the new RF glasses and emmiter.thanks for your replies



FYI I don't think your TV accepts a 120Hz signal. It only uses that refresh rate for AutoMotion Plus. I've got an A650 (don't have a VIP unit yet).


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brtnelson* /forum/post/20355331
> 
> 
> You will be pleased with the RF glasses.I just got mine Today.The difference is night and day.Alot more tweaking options.There is probably 30-40% more Lumens with My initial settings than from the ir glasses.I have just watched Direct tv and the ghosting is almost non existent.If I were to sacrifise brightness,There would probably be no ghosting at all.I have yet to try Bluray yet,But it was already good with the ir glasses.I expect 3d Blu-rays and Ps3 to be phenominal.I will let You know when I try them.I used the 3 setting on delay for My Epson 6100.



Yes please let us know when you tested a bluray


----------



## biggr4100

Is this going to work well with my hd65? I would like to get one. Would I be better off just selling my hd65 and get an hd66? Any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## westmonk

biggr4100, I posted this question in the VIP Displayer thread but so far no replies.


----------



## lee-1

thanks for the reply, you are right my tv accepts a 60Hz signal, i was able to see a video of the vip-theatre hooked up to a samsung lnA850, and all was good ,i will definitely be buying the the vip-theatre and the new RF glass kit, hope to post my results in the near future.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biggr4100* /forum/post/20357457
> 
> 
> Is this going to work well with my hd65? I would like to get one. Would I be better off just selling my hd65 and get an hd66? Any help would be appreciated. thanks



Get a 3D ready projector if you can. The image will always be better than 60hz 3D regardless--e.g. brighter, no ghosting and less flicker. What the VIP gets you is access to 3D material from a 3D blu-ray player, PS3, Xbox, cable and satellite TV. Or get an ACER H5360. If you can't afford to switch to a 3D ready projector, then the VIP will do 3D on the HD65, but with the limitations as others have pointed out above--e.g. some flicker and ghosting. I think a lot of people are seeing the VIP as a 60hz 3D display box, when in reality, it's main function is to take 3D sources and convert them--the 60hz function is an added plus, but a poor-man's 3D option at best. And I mean that in a positive way for those that have already made a large investment in a 60hz 1080p projector for example.


----------



## Jazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee-1* /forum/post/20358362
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply, you are right my tv accepts a 60Hz signal, i was able to see a video of the vip-theatre hooked up to a samsung lnA850, and all was good ,i will definitely be buying the the vip-theatre and the new RF glass kit, hope to post my results in the near future.



Where did you see the video? I'd be interested to watch.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/20358696
> 
> 
> Get a 3D ready projector if you can. The image will always be better than 60hz 3D regardless--e.g. brighter, no ghosting and less flicker. What the VIP gets you is access to 3D material from a 3D blu-ray player, PS3, Xbox, cable and satellite TV. Or get an ACER H5360. If you can't afford to switch to a 3D ready projector, then the VIP will do 3D on the HD65, but with the limitations as others have pointed out above--e.g. some flicker and ghosting. I think a lot of people are seeing the VIP as a 60hz 3D display box, when in reality, it's main function is to take 3D sources and convert them--the 60hz function is an added plus, but a poor-man's 3D option at best. And I mean that in a positive way for those that have already made a large investment in a 60hz 1080p projector for example.



Actually I heard it may be brighter in 60Hz because the LCD shutter glasses stay open longer. They don't refresh to full open quick enough for 120Hz. At least that is what i was told. I'll let you know what i find when I get mine. Getting sick of saying when...beginning to feel like the Heinz ketchup commercial. Will it ever come?


----------



## lee-1

this is on the first page of this forum under chezbrgr2 go down to where it says youtube vids link.


----------



## brtnelson

Threed,You need to try the RF glasses.It is a night and day difference with 60hz 3d.


----------



## lbadvisor

OMFG. I just typed for 30 minutes my review and then meant to copy paste something and messed up, hit the redo button on the avs reply box, then everything disappeared, undo, still blank....


so we retype, quickly, and more succinctly


setup:

acer 5360

vip theater

dlp link glasses

bigass wall


anyways...this thing is sweet!



avatar 3d on HBO SOOOO AWESOME!

espn 3d-ncaa football looks good, basketball is ok, boxing is awesome!

ps3-took a bit to figure out, use automatic for hdmi settings, ps3 will scale down automatically somehow.


UP YOURS SONY btw for these PSN network problems, i want to try out vudu 3d rentals and download 3d demos!


only played all these for 2 minutes or so, and have yet to play with the 3d-effect sliders much



MLB the show 11-great, pitches don't come at you like i though they would, but overall its good

NBA 2k11-sweeet, menus and stat graphics on the screen during loading games look awesome, good in-game 3d too

Call of Duty black ops-decent depth, but this game is intense to stare at in 2d as it is, and I feel like my eyes would be pretty strained after trying to play for very long.



cons:

VIP box should have hdmi in/out on same side, it's hard to position the thing when you've got to run cables the opposite directions on the opposite sides of the same small box


eyes seem to dry out quick and feel a bit strained when watching 3d (i do wear contacts tho, maybe its me?)


requires 4 hdmi's for 2 3d devices. for me, from ps3 and cable box to switch, from switch to VIP, from VIP to Proj, 4 cables! my cheapo switch from amazon doesn't work properly, so i've gotta upgrade.



and questions? ask


----------



## thunderbear

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lbadvisor* 
UP YOURS SONY btw for these PSN network problems, i want to try out vudu 3d rentals and download 3d demos!
They were HACKED. It's not their fault that some malicious hacker(s) broke into their systems.


I'm sad too that I can't play online, but thankfully I have the Vudu application and it still works (at least to watch previews and 3D trailers, haven't tried renting a movie yet).


Hopefully PSN will be up soon. You can get some great games to play in 3D in the meantime. I've been playing Mortal Kombat and Killzone 3 in 3D and they are both amazing experiences. There are lots more games that support 3D too from Sony first party.


I am able to play 3D games with the VIP Theatre for hours on end without any eye strain, I guess I must just be lucky?


----------



## thunderbear

Quote:

Originally Posted by *threed123* 
For 120hz, the 1 dip switch needs to be up, for 60hz--down. Did you do this?
I can't see the dip switch. There's only a button that switches between SBS, Stereoscopic and whatever the third option is. I'll check right now for the dip switch.


Edit: Ok, so there are 6 switches under the label "Setup" on the VIP Theatre. I was able to get Avatar 3D to play (in 2D only though mind you) as it still wants to do 1080p. I want to disable 1080p because my projector, the Optoma GT720 only does 720p in 3D. Maybe there's a combination of up and down between those 6 switches. I've e-mailed 3D-Vip about this and they are going hopefully going to get back to me with a solution but for now I can only play 720p 3D games and view 720p 3D videos in VUDU. If I try 1080p it doesn't downscale, it tries to display 1080p 3D which my projector doesn't support. There's got to be a way...


Edit 2: Ok, so it looks like the copy of Avatar I have only supports Full HD (1080p). So viewing it in 120hz with DLP-Link is not going to work. I believe most Blu-rays are both 720p and 1080p compatible so I am going to look that up. I guess I'll just sell the 1080p 3D version or get infrared emitter + glasses but I'd rather view content in 120hz in 720p as that's what my projector was designed for.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> Just a heads up that last week I posted that I was getting ready to send my Panny PT3000 down to Jonathan for 3D calibration. Unfortunately I've decided to not send it since I'm in the process of selling it.



Welly -


Did you call Jonathan? Did he maybe indicate that they will find a way to test this? I sure hope so. I still have a 4K sitting in its box, but I really require the lens shift it has for my setup, so I can't just replace it. I'd really this to work so that I can sell my Mits 65".


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/20362646
> 
> 
> Welly -
> 
> 
> Did you call Jonathan? Did he maybe indicate that they will find a way to test this? I sure hope so. I still have a 4K sitting in its box, but I really require the lens shift it has for my setup, so I can't just replace it. I'd really this to work so that I can sell my Mits 65".



Well, whenever I receive my order from Consignia I will be testing it on the 4K with RF glasses. I've already sent Jonathan the operating manual for the unit so he can have it for reference.


So far no shipping confirmation as yet. The RF glasses will probably be the hold up.


----------



## tlogan6797

Excellent, Sarge!


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## acem77

what type of displays are people using here that have the RF glasses.

So far i read the flicker is less and the image is brighter.

Is this true on all displays dlp,lcd?


I have a 60hz 720p dlp?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20363483
> 
> 
> what type of displays are people using here that have the RF glasses.
> 
> So far i read the flicker is less and the image is brighter.
> 
> Is this true on all displays dlp,lcd?
> 
> 
> I have a 60hz 720p dlp?



Not many people have RF glasses yet. These are new for VIP so it will take more time before they will have enough stock for orders to be filled... if you changed to the RF glasses.


----------



## widerscreen

has anyone tried this on the pan AE4000?


I have 4 pair of the panasonic glasses with the BDT 100 Bluray 3-d player withthe AE 400 PJ what would I need to make this work for the 3-D?


any advise would be helpful


----------



## kevivoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderbear* /forum/post/20361870
> 
> 
> but thankfully I have the Vudu application and it still works



Please explain how you got to vudu on the PS3?


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevivoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how you got to vudu on the PS3?



Get vudu from the ps store.

(psn may still be down though, I don't know)


----------



## tlogan6797

Quote:

has anyone tried this on the pan AE4000?
FOUR (count 'em FOUR) posts above the one this was quoted from.


Doesn't anybody search or at least go back a page or two before jumping in anymore? Man, you make me sound like an old geezer when I have to ask questions like this.



And stay off my grass!


----------



## widerscreen

SOUND LIKE? HUM?


wow its old farts like yourself takr the fun out if things! still i have not found that anyone has the results on the panny 4000. Ps its not your grass!



Quote:

Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* 
FOUR (count 'em FOUR) posts above the one this was quoted from.


Doesn't anybody search or at least go back a page or two before jumping in anymore? Man, you make me sound like an old geezer when I have to ask questions like this.


And stay off my grass!


----------



## tlogan6797

Quote:

still i have not found that anyone has the results on the panny 4000.
That's because there are none yet.


----------



## threed123

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* 
Tom Logan

Everytime I reply the thread ends
Here we go, the thread is about to get closed...


----------



## widerscreen

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* 
That's because there are none yet.
so be the question....


----------



## tlogan6797

Quote:

Quote:

Originally Posted by tlogan6797 View Post

Tom Logan

Everytime I reply the thread ends

Here we go, the thread is about to get closed...
Now you screwed it up and I have to reply again.


Let's hope it doesn't close until we get answer on the Panny 4K!


----------



## widerscreen

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* 
Now you screwed it up and I have to reply again.


Let's hope it doesn't close until we get answer on the Panny 4K!
maybe you should think before you reply and then you may have better luck! I just ask a simple question. not looking for a confrontation.


----------



## tlogan6797

Quote:

not looking for a confrontation.
Neither am I. These are jokes, son. (And that's another joke in reference to Foghorn Leghorn)


Quote:

has anyone tried this on the pan AE4000?
So, in my most non-confrontation way of answering your question, no.


----------



## widerscreen

(A) im not your son













Quote:

Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* 
Neither am I. These are jokes, son. (And that's another joke in reference to Foghorn Leghorn)





So, in my most non-confrontation way of answering your question, no.


----------



## Thupdhon

I am trying to purchase one of the 3D products online and the only thing they currently have available is the 3D Gamer. I am just wondering


----------



## DaverJ

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Thupdhon* 
I am trying to purchase one of the 3D products online and the only thing they currently have available is the 3D Gamer. I am just wondering
 

Cosignia, a projector specialist in Canada, is shipping them out worldwide.


----------



## Thupdhon

I am trying to purchase one of the 3D products online and the only thing they currently have available is the 3D Gamer. I am just wondering if it handles 3d movies well. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated


Thanks


----------



## threed123

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Thupdhon* 
I am trying to purchase one of the 3D products online and the only thing they currently have available is the 3D Gamer. I am just wondering if it handles 3d movies well. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated


Thanks
No, you need th Displayer for 3D movies. If you want cable, games and use with 60hz and 120hz projectors, lcds, you need the Theatre.


----------



## GCS

Just stumbled on this product and thread. Looks interesting to say the least.


1 question (and yes I searched and no one answered it so don't attack me) ... has anyone tried this with a BenQ W6000?


Thanks


Greg


----------



## stuart628

what power supply are you guys using for this? I want to make sure I am ready to go when I get my box in...thanks


----------



## widerscreen

For those looking to see if the pan4k will work I just called and left a message with the same question. I'll keep you updated


----------



## Skiiermike

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GCS* 
Just stumbled on this product and thread. Looks interesting to say the least.


1 question (and yes I searched and no one answered it so don't attack me) ... has anyone tried this with a BenQ W6000?


Thanks


Greg
I asked this same question a little while back with no response. Since then I have been searching everywhere to find the answer. I even emailed Jonathan the rep for VIP and he told me that the Vip units will work great with the W6000 ( I think that's the answer for everything).


I am waiting to hear more feedback on the RF glasses and will more than likely purchase the Theater.


If you don't find out before then I will post feedback. Please let me know if you find anything out as well.


----------



## Jrek

Does anyone know if the glasses and emitter kit comes with the sync cable. If not where do you get this cable. Thanks Jim


----------



## nunofcp

Hello everybody!

Does anybody kmows, if the Consignia prices are listed in US Dollars or in Canadian Dollars?

Do they sell for Europe?


----------



## widerscreen

Is it me? But, I cant get in touch with anyone via phone or e/m and I have read on other forums that they have experienced the same thing. Looks to me if you have people asking questions and calling and e/ming you would have someone to pick up the phone or reply to the e/m's


----------



## Ricanmeng

Has anyone tried to run a htpc through this piece along with regular 3d CE gear? What resolution and 3D mode do you put the PC in when running through the piece or does it passthrough 720p 120 Hz? Thank you.


----------



## Thupdhon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need th Displayer for 3D movies. If you want cable, games and use with 60hz and 120hz projectors, lcds, you need the Theatre.



Thanks


----------



## GCS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20369040
> 
> 
> I asked this same question a little while back with no response. Since then I have been searching everywhere to find the answer. I even emailed Jonathan the rep for VIP and he told me that the Vip units will work great with the W6000 ( I think that's the answer for everything).
> 
> 
> I am waiting to hear more feedback on the RF glasses and will more than likely purchase the Theater.
> 
> 
> If you don't find out before then I will post feedback. Please let me know if you find anything out as well.



Thanks skier. I am sure you will have them before me as I won't make the leap until I have total confirmation. Basically 3D would be nice but not a "must have" thing to make an unconfirmed leap at this time.


Greg


----------



## thebard

- You can use a usb cable with adapter for power... voltages are listed earlier in this thread. I used one from my cell phone charger & it works fine.

- Both the ir kit & the rf kit come with their respective sync cable, but if you need a long run (over 5 ft or so), you'll need to purchase an extension (standard vesa 3-pin)

- I bought direct from VIP, but I believe Consignia's prices are USD... someone chime in if I'm mistaken!


----------



## Ricanmeng

Based off of this list


Here is the list of modes that VIP supports under 3D-THEATRE:

3D:

INPUT:

720p60 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

720p50 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

720p24 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

720p25 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

720p30 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

1080i60 Side-by-Side

1080i50 Side-by-Side

1080p24 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

1080p25 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

1080p30 Frame packing, Side-by-Side, Top-and-Bottom

OUTPUT:

720p 60Hz/120Hz

[email protected] (firmware upgrade to come soon)


does the VIP Theater pass through a 720p 120Hz signal from a 3d PC?


----------



## Moolers

I thought is was Canadian dollars on consignia.ca myself.


Also, thebard any sign of your new PJ bulb?


----------



## THE DU3C3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20369351
> 
> 
> Is it me? But, I cant get in touch with anyone via phone or e/m and I have read on other forums that they have experienced the same thing. Looks to me if you have people asking questions and calling and e/ming you would have someone to pick up the phone or reply to the e/m's



Jonathan wrote in a recent email that the shop would be closed today for restructuring so that they could meet the current demand for their products.


----------



## widerscreen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE DU3C3* /forum/post/20369838
> 
> 
> Jonathan wrote in a recent email that the shop would be closed today for restructuring so that they could meet the current demand for their products.



Thank you!


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jrek* /forum/post/20369094
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the glasses and emitter kit comes with the sync cable. If not where do you get this cable. Thanks Jim



I don't know if you order the emitter and glasses by themselves, but all the cables were included with my VIP Theatre, emitter and glasses. You get power into the VIP from a USB port--off your computer, TV or bluray player--cord included. The emitter hooks up to the VIP through 3-prong din connector cord attached to the emitter. Some are getting extension connectors to get better emitter coverage.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20369657
> 
> 
> - You can use a usb cable with adapter for power... voltages are listed earlier in this thread. I used one from my cell phone charger & it works fine.
> 
> - Both the ir kit & the rf kit come with their respective sync cable, but if you need a long run (over 5 ft or so), you'll need to purchase an extension (standard vesa 3-pin)
> 
> - I bought direct from VIP, but I believe Consignia's prices are USD... someone chime in if I'm mistaken!



Consignia prices are Canadian dollar!


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20370388
> 
> 
> Consignia prices are Canadian dollar!



No, they are USD, the currency differential is added by your credit card company based on exchange rate that day of processing.


In my case my total Cart was as posted, then an additional 11.95 was added for exchange rate.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20370467
> 
> 
> No, they are USD, the currency differential is added by your credit card company based on exchange rate that day of processing.
> 
> 
> In my case my total Cart was as posted, then an additional 11.95 was added for exchange rate.



It says on my receipt CAD and you are correct. Canadian to US conversion is the additional fee. I did the CAD to USD conversion online and it was my total CAD amount plus the additional fee after converting to USD.


If it were in USD on the Consignia website there would be no extra fee.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20370508
> 
> 
> It says on my receipt CAD and you are correct. Canadian to US conversion is the additional fee. I did the CAD to USD conversion online and it was my total CAD amount plus the additional fee after converting to USD.
> 
> 
> If it were in USD on the Consignia website there would be no extra fee.



Ha..geez, it's almost gives you whiplash trying to keep things straight. I just saw the faint footnote on their site that prices are CAD. Jay explained it to me when I ordered but at the time I thought he said USD then exchange adjustment. Sorry about my partial mixup, g'day to ya.


Of course no one is going to read this thread and will ask the same question tomorrow!!


Just in case it hasn't been asked in the last hour. No one has tested the VIP product on the Panasonic AE4000.


Alert! Alert! ...."All Consignia Prices are Canadian dollar (CAD) +/- exchange rate differential".


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20370582
> 
> 
> Ha..geez, it's almost gives you whiplash trying to keep things straight. I just saw the faint footnote on their site that prices are CAD. Jay explained it to me when I ordered but at the time I thought he said USD then exchange adjustment. Sorry about my partial mixup, g'day to ya.
> 
> 
> Of course no one is going to read this thread and will ask the same question tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> Just in case it hasn't been asked in the last hour. No one has tested the VIP product on the Panasonic AE4000.
> 
> 
> Alert! Alert! ...."All Consignia Prices are Canadian dollar (CAD) +/- exchange rate differential".



I know ha-ha! Dollar is well a Dollar...both look the same.


----------



## stuart628

anyone got a answer on that power supply question? are you using the standard usb cable hooked up to what? or can I buy a power adapter of some sorts, thanks


----------



## MBaran

I have a question regarding the PS3 output style. Is the PS3 ONLY capable of outputting FramePacking?


I know the Theater does SBS for Cable/Sat and PC, but I'm not interested in either of those. This thread is just much more active than the displayer one.


I would like to stream SBS material to my PS3 in hopes that the ps3 then reassembles the frames and outputs it as FramePacked. I know that PS3MediaServer supports streaming SBS to the PS3 and the PS3 is able to display that in 3d. I'd rather save the $200 and get more glasses, as I really have no purpose for the Satellite ability.


Does that make sense?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stuart628* /forum/post/20370715
> 
> 
> anyone got a answer on that power supply question? are you using the standard usb cable hooked up to what? or can I buy a power adapter of some sorts, thanks



Yes, just use the included usb cable with a 500mv adapter... like the ones most cell phones use for charging.


Plug the mini-usb end into the vip, plug the big end into the adapter; plug the adapter into the wall.


Do the same for the emitter if you're using the rf version. If using the ir emitter, it gets its power via the sync cable.


----------



## jyv1214

just received the 3d theater w/rf glasses today

the 3d theater comes in a new housing, rf glasses, rf receiver/emitter?, 2 usb cables(apparently for the glasses and the emitter..does not fit the 3d theater usb)

originally had the pre-release unit with IR glasses

using with an epson 8100

setting up everything was fairly easy

it's definately better with the rf glasses

i would say that it is watchable

it requires a bit of adjustments with the rf receiver for the images

to become stable

there is still noticeable flickering

tried piranha, coraline, deep sea, and tangled(a few minutes of each)

they all looked decent except for tangled(ghosting was more noticeable

3d effect did not look as pronounced as on my samsung 6187

flickering definately more noticeable in brighter scenes/brighter areas of image

oddly, could not get any ps3 games to work

i get to the start screen, opt for 3d, screen blanks out...and nothing

tried stardust, motorstorm, nba 2k11, and no luck

tried out some 3d phtos through playmemories...noticed major flickering, even with adjustments

changed to 720p/60...restarted playmemories...same result as the games

maybe an issue with 720p materials?

will contact Jonathan tomorrow and see if he has any suggestions


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/20371897
> 
> 
> just received the 3d theater w/rf glasses today
> 
> the 3d theater comes in a new housing, rf glasses, rf receiver/emitter?, 2 usb cables(apparently for the glasses and the emitter..does not fit the 3d theater usb)
> 
> originally had the pre-release unit with IR glasses
> 
> using with an epson 8100
> 
> setting up everything was fairly easy
> 
> it's definately better with the rf glasses
> 
> i would say that it is watchable
> 
> it requires a bit of adjustments with the rf receiver for the images
> 
> to become stable
> 
> there is still noticeable flickering
> 
> tried piranha, coraline, deep sea, and tangled(a few minutes of each)
> 
> they all looked decent except for tangled(ghosting was more noticeable
> 
> 3d effect did not look as pronounced as on my samsung 6187
> 
> flickering definately more noticeable in brighter scenes/brighter areas of image
> 
> oddly, could not get any ps3 games to work
> 
> i get to the start screen, opt for 3d, screen blanks out...and nothing
> 
> tried stardust, motorstorm, nba 2k11, and no luck
> 
> tried out some 3d phtos through playmemories...noticed major flickering, even with adjustments
> 
> changed to 720p/60...restarted playmemories...same result as the games
> 
> maybe an issue with 720p materials?
> 
> will contact Jonathan tomorrow and see if he has any suggestions



A pitty there is still flickering.


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/20371897
> 
> 
> just received the 3d theater w/rf glasses today
> 
> the 3d theater comes in a new housing, rf glasses, rf receiver/emitter?, 2 usb cables(apparently for the glasses and the emitter..does not fit the 3d theater usb)
> 
> originally had the pre-release unit with IR glasses
> 
> using with an epson 8100
> 
> setting up everything was fairly easy
> 
> it's definately better with the rf glasses
> 
> i would say that it is watchable
> 
> it requires a bit of adjustments with the rf receiver for the images
> 
> to become stable
> 
> there is still noticeable flickering
> 
> tried piranha, coraline, deep sea, and tangled(a few minutes of each)
> 
> they all looked decent except for tangled(ghosting was more noticeable
> 
> 3d effect did not look as pronounced as on my samsung 6187
> 
> flickering definately more noticeable in brighter scenes/brighter areas of image
> 
> oddly, could not get any ps3 games to work
> 
> i get to the start screen, opt for 3d, screen blanks out...and nothing
> 
> tried stardust, motorstorm, nba 2k11, and no luck
> 
> tried out some 3d phtos through playmemories...noticed major flickering, even with adjustments
> 
> changed to 720p/60...restarted playmemories...same result as the games
> 
> maybe an issue with 720p materials?
> 
> will contact Jonathan tomorrow and see if he has any suggestions



Wich source did you use for the 3d movies?


Did you tried sbs(side by side) movies?


And was the brightnes better with the rf glasses?


----------



## johnsmith808

Has anyone tried plugging in any other emitters besides the ones from VIP? I don't need 60hz compatibility.


Would something like this work?

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/3dtrformisa3.html


----------



## rioeire

sorry I am not english native speaker

J

ust one question I have an Optoma HD600X (3dreadyDLP)

¿which solution will be better for me?, just want to watch 3d games and 3D BDs from my ps3 to the Optoma, So I just need the 3D Gamer, not the theater?, that would be enough? and a pair af normal DLP link glasses of course, not ir or similar?


thx


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> Just in case it hasn't been asked in the last hour. No one has tested the VIP product on the Panasonic AE4000.



It's been 14 hours and STILL no one has tested the Panasonic AE4000.


Sarge, you're cracking me up.


----------



## THE DU3C3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rioeire* /forum/post/20372389
> 
> 
> sorry I am not english native speaker
> 
> J
> 
> ust one question I have an Optoma HD600X (3dreadyDLP)
> 
> ¿which solution will be better for me?, just want to watch 3d games and 3D BDs from my ps3 to the Optoma, So I just need the 3D Gamer, not the theater?, that would be enough? and a pair af normal DLP link glasses of course, not ir or similar?
> 
> 
> thx



You would need the Displayer or Theatre to be able to watch 3D BDs. The gamer only works for 3D gaming. Your best solution would be to go with the Displayer.


----------



## widerscreen

If I could get a hold of somone in their office or they would call me back I would drive up to WPB ( About 50 miles) and get the system and check it out for all Pan 4k owners whos dyeing to get some feedback and test results.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/20372482
> 
> 
> It's been 14 hours and STILL no one has tested the Panasonic AE4000.
> 
> 
> Sarge, you're cracking me up.


----------



## tlogan6797

Wellywell was going to ship his so we know they were ready to accept his package. Maybe if you dress up in a brown suit and knock on the door with it, (CANDY GRAM.... LAND SHARK!) they'll let you test it.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20372063
> 
> 
> A pitty there is still flickering.



Degree of Flicker will vary from one disply to another I think plus some people are more sensitive it it than others. Some people can see 60hz flicker!


----------



## jyv1214

i'm using the ps3

as for sbs, i haven not had the chance

is directv broadcast in sbs?

i'll try to test it tonight

as for the brightness, i'm not quite sure

i think it is brighter, but to resolve the flickering and ghosting issues, you do have to tone down the brightness quite a bit

hope this info helps

if you have more questions, i'll be glad to help...if i can


----------



## widerscreen

Update:


For All Pan AE4k guys, I just got off the phone with Jonathan Alexander I had a good talk with about if the converter would work with the 4k. he seems to believe it should. I have set up a time to meet him to connect it to my system this coming Tuesday. I did find out that it does not output 1080p but 720p . Ill keep you updated.... also he seem to think that your 3-D glass that you got with your players should sync as well but not 100% sure Ill find out Tuesday!







Panasonic PT-AE4000 w/ panamorph lens

1-LG BD390 blu ray

3-lipsch KL-650-THX Speakers

2-Klipsch THX (side)Surround Speakers KS-525-THX

2- Klipsch THX Surround Speakers KS-525-THX(rear surrounds)

2-Klipsch KW-120-THX Subwoofer

1-Klipsch KA-1000-THX Amplifier

1-XPA-5 Five Channel Audio Power Amplifier

1-UPA-2 Two Channel Audio Power Amplifier

1-YAMAHA RX-A2000 RXA2000 3D 7.2 CH HOME THEATER RECEIVER

155''wide center stage ATS

!


----------



## john2910




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/20372854
> 
> 
> i'm using the ps3
> 
> as for sbs, i haven not had the chance
> 
> is directv broadcast in sbs?
> 
> i'll try to test it tonight
> 
> as for the brightness, i'm not quite sure
> 
> i think it is brighter, but to resolve the flickering and ghosting issues, you do have to tone down the brightness quite a bit
> 
> hope this info helps
> 
> if you have more questions, i'll be glad to help...if i can



Are you in a complete dark room?


And yes i think direct tv broadcasts sbs(i am not complete shure about that)


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> For All Pan AE4k guys, I just got off the phone with Jonathan Alexander I had a good talk with about if the converter would work with the 4k. he seems to believe it should. I have set up a time to meet him to connect it to my system this coming Tuesday.



NIIIIiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to the results.


----------



## jyv1214

john2910


Yes, the room is light-controlled and it was pretty late at night.

So, the light wasn't an issue at all.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/20373599
> 
> 
> john2910
> 
> 
> Yes, the room is light-controlled and it was pretty late at night.
> 
> So, the light wasn't an issue at all.



How many ft-L you getting off your screen in 3D? Just curious how low a level you have to go for it to be acceptable.


----------



## jyv1214

Ronomy,


ft-L?

don't know how to measure it.

if you don't mind a bit of flickering, (i think) the image is bright enough


----------



## widerscreen

I hope it works! I was wondering







Do you think it will still work with a anamorphic lens set up with the scaler doing it thang with the converter doing its thang at the same time? HUM?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/20373047
> 
> 
> NIIIIiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to the results.


----------



## armzzzz

Hey all,


Getting my VIP Theatre tomorrow via UPS and consignia (great customer service). Going to hook it up to a Benq W600+. I searched the thread but still find myself a bit confused. What kind of cable is required to make this all work? Will a 1.3 hdmi cable work for all formats of 3d or no (in combination with the Theatre)? Do you need one 1.4 cable to hook up to the 3d content player (eg. ps3, blu ray player) and one to hook up to the projector? Or can one or both of these be 1.3? Also where does the AV receiver fit into the picture? Can you hook up a 3d blu ray player to a 1.3 receiver with a 1.3 hdmi cable and a 1.3 cable to the 3D theatre and another 1.3 to the projector? Sorry for the confusing question but I appreciate any help. Will post my results once i've got it all running.


----------



## armzzzz

Ok just noticed in the manual that comes with it (got a copy emailed via consignia) that the input is 1.4 and the output is 1.3 (i suppose thats the whole point of the unit). So basically my guess is you'll need a 1.4 cable for the 3d content player to the vip and after the vip you can have a 1.3 cable. If your receiver isn't 1.4 you'll probably have to bypass it and go straight to your projector from the VIP. Thats the best i could reason it out. Sorry guys, n00b here.


----------



## walford

It is not longer legal to manufacture cables labeled as HDMI 1.4 cable. For 3D High speed HDMI cables are reccomended. See the following link:

http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/tra..._logo_pub.aspx


----------



## THE DU3C3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armzzzz* /forum/post/20375263
> 
> 
> Ok just noticed in the manual that comes with it (got a copy emailed via consignia) that the input is 1.4 and the output is 1.3 (i suppose thats the whole point of the unit). So basically my guess is you'll need a 1.4 cable for the 3d content player to the vip and after the vip you can have a 1.3 cable. If your receiver isn't 1.4 you'll probably have to bypass it and go straight to your projector from the VIP. Thats the best i could reason it out. Sorry guys, n00b here.



Your receiver does not need to be a 1.4 capable receiver since the output of the VIP is 1.3. The VIP tells the 3D source that everything downstream is 3D capable. Just put the VIP before your receiver and you'll be good.


----------



## armzzzz

Wow. Thanks guys. That was a great help.


----------



## NautussutuaN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armzzzz* /forum/post/20375233
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> Getting my VIP Theatre tomorrow via UPS and consignia (great customer service). Going to hook it up to a Benq W600+. I searched the thread but still find myself a bit confused. What kind of cable is required to make this all work? Will a 1.3 hdmi cable work for all formats of 3d or no (in combination with the Theatre)? Do you need one 1.4 cable to hook up to the 3d content player (eg. ps3, blu ray player) and one to hook up to the projector? Or can one or both of these be 1.3? Also where does the AV receiver fit into the picture? Can you hook up a 3d blu ray player to a 1.3 receiver with a 1.3 hdmi cable and a 1.3 cable to the 3D theatre and another 1.3 to the projector? Sorry for the confusing question but I appreciate any help. Will post my results once i've got it all running.



So??? This device is really $500?.. I imagine the theater version is for movies and games since they have one for games only?.. But is there something similar to the VIP 3D if my decision to get a HD66 holds


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NautussutuaN* /forum/post/20375525
> 
> 
> So??? This device is really $500?.. I imagine the theater version is for movies and games since they have one for games only?.. But is there something similar to the VIP 3D if my decision to get a HD66 holds



If you don't have a need for cable/satellite 3d broadcasts, there's also the 3d Displayer, for $299.


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE DU3C3* /forum/post/20375457
> 
> 
> Your receiver does not need to be a 1.4 capable receiver since the output of the VIP is 1.3. The VIP tells the 3D source that everything downstream is 3D capable. Just put the VIP before your receiver and you'll be good.



What if i put the VIP after the non 1.4 capable receiver? Would it still work? Reason is that i have multiple 3d and 2d sources to my receiver, it then routes which ever i want to play to the projector. By putting the Vip before the receiver would allow me to play only one 3d source.


----------



## armzzzz

If I understand correctly the original poster hooked up all his sources to an hdmi switch then connected the switch to the 3D Theatre and then connected the 3D Theatre to his non 3D A/V receiver and it worked. He used a monoprice switch (HDX501). Someone else used a rocketfish switch in this thread. I believe neither switch is "1.4" and it worked.


----------



## walford

A switch just connects pins from one connector to another connector and since there are no HDMI port connection that are unique to the HDMI 1.4a 3D protocol there is no need for a switch labeled as a 1.4 switch to properly switch HDMI 1.4a 3D signals.


----------



## jyv1214

Tested out the 3d theater with an infocus 76 720p dlp projector.

Very impressed!

Still some flickering in bright areas but not much of an issue.

Deep sea 3d was amazing on 106 inch painted wall.

Grand turismo, killzone, crysis 2 all worked well.

Had to wear the glasses upside for some... I know there is a way to switch the polarity, but haven't figured it out.

Can't figure out how or why the infocus works so much better than the epson 8100.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/20376641
> 
> 
> Tested out the 3d theater with an infocus 76 720p dlp projector.
> 
> Very impressed!
> 
> Still some flickering in bright areas but not much of an issue.
> 
> Deep sea 3d was amazing on 106 inch painted wall.
> 
> Grand turismo, killzone, crysis 2 all worked well.
> 
> Had to wear the glasses upside for some... I know there is a way to switch the polarity, but haven't figured it out.
> 
> Can't figure out how or why the infocus works so much better than the epson 8100.



I think you just need to spend more time adjusting the RF glasses with the Epson. DLP refreshes quickly compared to LCD. You may have to adjust the duty cycle on the glasses to match your Epson more closely. I would download the Monster 3D glasses instructions and read through that. I'll have my unit mid week next week. I'll be using an LCoS projector. JVC RS1u on a Draper M2500 high gain screen.


Ron


----------



## Jazar

I have received the VIP Theater with RF glasses. I have a 52" A650 LCD. Setup was fairly simple even though i had to find the VIP manual that was attached in this thread. I was able to get it detected and working on the PS3 but the flicker was very prominent. This was during the day and I haven't spent more then 10 minutes with the setup so I'm not sure on how to improve. Dip switch 1 was on for 60Hz TV.


----------



## jyv1214

Jazar


If you have not downloaded the manual for the rf transmitter, i recommend it

there are ways to make adjustments that should help you minimize the flickering


----------



## stuart628

okay I am having a problem getting this thing to do bluray 3d (avatar) I have hooked it up this way...panasonic bdt110 to my pioneer vsx 820...then to the vip theater 3d...then to my hd66....now my directv box works great hooked up this way. My problem is my bluray player turns on and everything works (menu of Bluray player not bluray itself) but when avatar starts up it senses its hooked up to a 3d display and does it thing, but yet my 3D vip theater just flashes lights at the link and 3d box....am I doing something wrong? any help? again directv works great in 3d mode..cant get a bluray to play yet.


Also my lights are red not green..must be something I am doing


----------



## Jazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/20377173
> 
> 
> Jazar
> 
> 
> If you have not downloaded the manual for the rf transmitter, i recommend it
> 
> there are ways to make adjustments that should help you minimize the flickering



I'm going through the manual now (Ch. 5 "Fine Tuning Performance") It's a long read. I'll see what I can learn and report back.


----------



## Jazar

Is there any information about what all the dip switches do on the Theater?


----------



## widerscreen

Just got confirmation for Tuesdays test with the pan ae4k!


----------



## Jazar

One thing I noticed with the RF transmitter, it has an IR-sync port and a mini-usb Port. I thought it would need to be plugged into the USB for power but it looks like it's getting power from the IR-sync port (that's connected to the VIP-theater that's plugged into the wall). Either that or it has a chargeable battery.


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Hey all,


If anyone needs the instructions for the RF Glasses I have them but they are too large to post here. PM Me with an email and I will send it off as soon as possible.


I also have the software utility for Fine adjustment of the RF glasses, to be used if the settings of the unit using the joystiq come close, but you need a bit more fine tuning.


I do not have the RF glasses as of yet, but should be getting them next week.


Adjustments in the software include, Delay (Usecs), and Duty Cycle.


PM with email if anyone needs anything.


----------



## widerscreen

Is it mac or pc compatible?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20379401
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> If anyone needs the instructions for the RF Glasses I have them but they are too large to post here. PM Me with an email and I will send it off as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> I also have the software utility for Fine adjustment of the RF glasses, to be used if the settings of the unit using the joystiq come close, but you need a bit more fine tuning.
> 
> 
> I do not have the RF glasses as of yet, but should be getting them next week.
> 
> 
> Adjustments in the software include, Delay (Usecs), and Duty Cycle.
> 
> 
> PM with email if anyone needs anything.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20379453
> 
> 
> Is it mac or pc compatible?



I'm on a PC. Don't know about mac but I would assume so.


----------



## Jazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20379401
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> If anyone needs the instructions for the RF Glasses I have them but they are too large to post here. PM Me with an email and I will send it off as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> I also have the software utility for Fine adjustment of the RF glasses, to be used if the settings of the unit using the joystiq come close, but you need a bit more fine tuning.
> 
> 
> I do not have the RF glasses as of yet, but should be getting them next week.
> 
> 
> Adjustments in the software include, Delay (Usecs), and Duty Cycle.
> 
> 
> PM with email if anyone needs anything.



Is it the same manual that's linked at the bottom of this page:

http://www.monstercable.com/max3d/default.asp


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazar* /forum/post/20379539
> 
> 
> Is it the same manual that's linked at the bottom of this page:
> 
> http://www.monstercable.com/max3d/default.asp



Not the same, but similar, I would use the one that is for the Vip glasses.

Just shoot me a PM with email.


----------



## rioeire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE DU3C3* /forum/post/20372525
> 
> 
> You would need the Displayer or Theatre to be able to watch 3D BDs. The gamer only works for 3D gaming. Your best solution would be to go with the Displayer.



thanks, how is that that the 3D gamer cant "play" 3D BD , how does the machine know when is a movie or a game if both are Frame packed?

Teh information in the 3D VIP Web page is confusing so is the information in cosigna.ca


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rioeire* /forum/post/20380531
> 
> 
> thanks, how is that that the 3D gamer cant "play" 3D BD , how does the machine know when is a movie or a game if both are Frame packed?
> 
> Teh information in the 3D VIP Web page is confusing so is the information in cosigna.ca



You know... I don't know. I think something about the formatting of 3D Blu Rays is different. The 3D Gamer has been sold for a several months now and bought by many users with PS3's. It will play Vudo movies and PSN movies you buy and rent that are 3D but it WILL NOT playback 3D Blu Rays. Whatever the reason, it's fact.


-Brian


----------



## walford

The Metadata that is transmitted with the packed data frames states information about the source. I don't know the details.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20380776
> 
> 
> You know... I don't know. I think something about the formatting of 3D Blu Rays is different. The 3D Gamer has been sold for a several months now and bought by many users with PS3's. It will play Vudo movies and PSN movies you buy and rent that are 3D but it WILL NOT playback 3D Blu Rays. Whatever the reason, it's fact.



PS3 Games are 720p60. Blu-ray movies are 1080p24. That's the difference.


----------



## jyv1214

After a couple more days of experimenting with the 3d theater and an epson 8100, I am still not able to get a satisfactory image. If get the foreground to converge, the background has severe ghosting and vice versa.(even after making adjustments with the trasmitter) So far, that has been the only issue...but unfortunately I think is a deal-breaker. This is true for every 3d media that I've tried so far.

Watching blu rays is more tolerable due to static background images. When trying to play a ps3 game in 3d, I would say it is almost impossible with all the moving images in the foreground and background. Another issues with getting the 3d to work with ps3 is games is that I have to pull out the hdmi cable out from the unit and plug it back in everything I start a game in 3d mode. For example, when playing Motorstorm, after choosing 3d mode, the screen will go blank. After pulling the cable out and back in, I have image. I was really hopeful that this would work but I would consider this a less than satisfactory for my projector. If you any of you get it to work with your LCD projector, please let me know.

I will either have to return the adaptor or get a DLP projector.(It worked wonderfully with the infocus 76 720 DLP projector)


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/20382113
> 
> 
> After a couple more days of experimenting with the 3d theater and an epson 8100, I am still not able to get a satisfactory image. If get the foreground to converge, the background has severe ghosting and vice versa.(even after making adjustments with the trasmitter) So far, that has been the only issue...but unfortunately I think is a deal-breaker. This is true for every 3d media that I've tried so far.
> 
> Watching blu rays is more tolerable due to static background images. When trying to play a ps3 game in 3d, I would say it is almost impossible with all the moving images in the foreground and background. Another issues with getting the 3d to work with ps3 is games is that I have to pull out the hdmi cable out from the unit and plug it back in everything I start a game in 3d mode. For example, when playing Motorstorm, after choosing 3d mode, the screen will go blank. After pulling the cable out and back in, I have image. I was really hopeful that this would work but I would consider this a less than satisfactory for my projector. If you any of you get it to work with your LCD projector, please let me know.
> 
> I will either have to return the adaptor or get a DLP projector.(It worked wonderfully with the infocus 76 720 DLP projector)



Isn't that the same projector the the starter of this thread has? HC8100? It worked for him!


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/20382113
> 
> 
> After a couple more days of experimenting with the 3d theater and an epson 8100, I am still not able to get a satisfactory image. If get the foreground to converge, the background has severe ghosting and vice versa.(even after making adjustments with the trasmitter) So far, that has been the only issue...but unfortunately I think is a deal-breaker. This is true for every 3d media that I've tried so far.
> 
> Watching blu rays is more tolerable due to static background images. When trying to play a ps3 game in 3d, I would say it is almost impossible with all the moving images in the foreground and background. Another issues with getting the 3d to work with ps3 is games is that I have to pull out the hdmi cable out from the unit and plug it back in everything I start a game in 3d mode. For example, when playing Motorstorm, after choosing 3d mode, the screen will go blank. After pulling the cable out and back in, I have image. I was really hopeful that this would work but I would consider this a less than satisfactory for my projector. If you any of you get it to work with your LCD projector, please let me know.
> 
> I will either have to return the adaptor or get a DLP projector.(It worked wonderfully with the infocus 76 720 DLP projector)



I dont know if this will help you, as I do not have the RF glasses as of yet. But you mentioned things like motorstorm for the PS3, I found on my 8100 that every game I went to play had the 3D Effect option in the ingame menu on FULL Blast!


Reducing and playing with that, and reducing it helped me, I actually didn't care for the games on Full, it was just to much for me.


Also in the software for the glasses, I was told only to use it for very fine adjustments, after you get them set using the joystiq.


I will let you know more when I get them, but try the PS3 ingame settings first.


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20375688
> 
> 
> If you don't have a need for cable/satellite 3d broadcasts, there's also the 3d Displayer, for $299.



not 100% true, not only for cable tv...

just that cable tv is side by side or top over bottom.


there are other devices that use this 3d format, xbos 360, Crysis 2, call of duty black ops and a few others.

I also watch 3d content like movies that are ripped in the SBS format.


99% of my sbs and ToB content is from my laptop and 360 not my cable box.


there is a nvidia program and few other that will play 3d in the those formats, this is great when needed to play 3d images from a fuji w3.


for that reason the VIP-Theatre is the only option for me.


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20377483
> 
> 
> Just got confirmation for Tuesdays test with the pan ae4k!



+ one hundred million 1


very anxious to hear he results as I have the same projector! Either giong to buy this piece of hardware, or go with another 720p projector for 3D


----------



## THE DU3C3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/20383564
> 
> 
> + one hundred million 1
> 
> 
> very anxious to hear he results as I have the same projector! Either giong to buy this piece of hardware, or go with another 720p projector for 3D



Well I have the Panasonic 1K which doesn't have the frame creation feature that the 4k has and I can't get the projector dialed in enough to reduce the ghosting to an acceptable level. I played with the tuning software all day yesterday and I can get rid of the flicker but not the ghosting.







I think this product is really made for the 720 3D DLP projectors. So if anyone is interested I will be selling my Displayer and RF emitter plus glasses.


----------



## widerscreen

Is the software PC or MAC? or both?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE DU3C3* /forum/post/20383834
> 
> 
> Well I have the Panasonic 1K which doesn't have the frame creation feature that the 4k has and I can't get the projector dialed in enough to reduce the ghosting to an acceptable level. I played with the tuning software all day yesterday and I can get rid of the flicker but not the ghosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this product is really made for the 720 3D DLP projectors. So if anyone is interested I will be selling my Displayer and RF emitter plus glasses.


----------



## nunofcp

I have a mits HC3800 and a European panny non 3D plasma V20. Do you think 3D Bluray performance with the VIP And RF Glasses will be more or less equal to the cinema IMAX? If it is, i will buy it. I hope DLP work better than LCD projectors.


----------



## THE DU3C3

Quote:

Originally Posted by *widerscreen* 
Is the software PC or MAC? or both?
I didn't try it on my mac, I just used it on my laptop. The software utility works well but I can't get it to produce a clean image.


----------



## mikemav

Quote:

Originally Posted by *THE DU3C3* 
I didn't try it on my mac, I just used it on my laptop. The software utility works well but I can't get it to produce a clean image.
It's a .exe file, so unless you're using a virtual machine, I don't think a Mac will work...


----------



## brtnelson

How do You get the software to work?I installed it and it says device not found.I hooked up the usb to the glases.I did not see anywhere on the device to connect to the computer.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *brtnelson* 
How do You get the software to work?I installed it and it says device not found.I hooked up the usb to the glases.I did not see anywhere on the device to connect to the computer.Any help would be appreciated.
The adjustments are for the emitter. Plug your pc into the emitter usb port.


----------



## THE DU3C3

Quote:

Originally Posted by *brtnelson* 
How do You get the software to work?I installed it and it says device not found.I hooked up the usb to the glases.I did not see anywhere on the device to connect to the computer.Any help would be appreciated.
The software is for the RF emitter and glasses. You connect the emitter to a pc (laptop works best) using the supplied usb cable. You must also connect the emitter to the Theatre using the VESA cable. Start the software utility and then start a 3D movie. The software will detect the 3D source and will allow you to make adjustments to the timing and delay settings on the emitter.


----------



## mikemav

Anyone found a way to adjust convergence and depth on the Theater (or RF glasses), for games/devices that don't offer software adjustments? Anyone trying the RF glasses notice if they've ever been out of sync (inverted left/right shutter timing?) Reason I ask is I tried it on my PS3 w/ Killzone III demo, and COD BL Ops on the 360 last night, using Acer H5360 120hZ DLP projector, but it was a bit uncomfortable. I'd like the ability to tweak depth and convergence like I can w/ Nvidia 3D Vision and PC games.


I wonder if perhaps I needed to do an invert like I'd done in the past w/ DLP Link. To avoid the loss of contrast common w/ DLP Link when not looking through those glasses, I set the projector to 3D mode to 3D Vision (or off) settings and 3D worked with either. But unlike DLP Link, no invert adjustment since the sync pulse in that case doesn't come from the projector but rather the VIP-Theater. BTW, I much prefer the RF glasses over any DLP Link I've tried, except perhaps for this issue. Maybe those games just are not great examples, but I wonder if the sync could be inverted w/ the RF causing me those issues instead, or if there is something else I can try to adjust?


----------



## HokeySmoke

You can only adjust depth for 3D that is created in real-time, like console games. For 3D movies the left and right eye views are fixed so the depth cannot be changed.


----------



## Blue Rain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *widerscreen* 
Just got confirmation for Tuesdays test with the pan ae4k!











































Looking forward to this !


----------



## THE DU3C3

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mikemav* 
Anyone found a way to adjust convergence and depth on the Theater (or RF glasses), for games/devices that don't offer software adjustments? Anyone trying the RF glasses notice if they've ever been out of sync (inverted left/right shutter timing?) Reason I ask is I tried it on my PS3 w/ Killzone III demo, and COD BL Ops on the 360 last night, using Acer H5360 120hZ DLP projector, but it was a bit uncomfortable. I'd like the ability to tweak depth and convergence like I can w/ Nvidia 3D Vision and PC games.


I wonder if perhaps I needed to do an invert like I'd done in the past w/ DLP Link. To avoid the loss of contrast common w/ DLP Link when not looking through those glasses, I set the projector to 3D mode to 3D Vision (or off) settings and 3D worked with either. But unlike DLP Link, no invert adjustment since the sync pulse in that case doesn't come from the projector but rather the VIP-Theater. BTW, I much prefer the RF glasses over any DLP Link I've tried, except perhaps for this issue. Maybe those games just are not great examples, but I wonder if the sync could be inverted w/ the RF causing me those issues instead, or if there is something else I can try to adjust?
Did you try wearing the glasses upside down to see if the polarity was reversed? When I first synced the glasses to the emitter the polarity was reversed, but a quick adjustment on the emitter corrected it.


----------



## mikemav

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke*
You can only adjust depth for 3D that is created in real-time, like console games. For 3D movies the left and right eye views are fixed so the depth cannot be changed.
Thanks, yeah the titles I mentioned having issues with are console games, not movies. But some games do not have in-game adjustments, only 3d on or off.


----------



## Thupdhon

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton*
You know... I don't know. I think something about the formatting of 3D Blu Rays is different. The 3D Gamer has been sold for a several months now and bought by many users with PS3's. It will play Vudo movies and PSN movies you buy and rent that are 3D but it WILL NOT playback 3D Blu Rays. Whatever the reason, it's fact.


-Brian
Do you know if it plays downloaded 3d movies?


Thanks


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20384943
> 
> 
> You can only adjust depth for 3D that is created in real-time, like console games. For 3D movies the left and right eye views are fixed so the depth cannot be changed.



Well... yes & no. You can't change the encoding on the disc, but some players (like my Oppo 93) have a setting for "Screen size" or "depth" to let you account for convergence issues based on your particular display. I have zero convergence issues from blu-rays, for example, but I occasionally see some "double images" from my cable feed (which has no 3d settings options whatsoever).


But this is ususally a feature of the source device; I think with the emitter you are limited to addressing the ghosting (which is a result of left eye content bleeding into the right eye lens & vice versa).


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thupdhon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if it plays downloaded 3d movies?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Some people reported the 3D-gamer played back vudo rentals and psn 3d content. I don't have a 3d-gamer.


I think you're asking about movie files you found online and I wouldn't know.


I'm interested a 3d displayer for my HT whenever I get the funds.


----------



## mikemav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well... yes & no. You can't change the encoding on the disc, but some players (like my Oppo 93) have a setting for "Screen size" or "depth" to let you account for convergence issues based on your particular display. I have zero convergence issues from blu-rays, for example, but I occasionally see some "double images" from my cable feed (which has no 3d settings options whatsoever).
> 
> 
> But this is ususally a feature of the source device; I think with the emitter you are limited to addressing the ghosting (which is a result of left eye content bleeding into the right eye lens & vice versa).



Thanks, I noticed rhe PS3 asked me for a screen size when first discovering the 3D capable display. Wonder how entering an artifically smaller or larger screen size than the 82" screen I use would effect 3D, is in would it act in a similar way to adjusting depth or convergence in Nvidia 3D Vison, for example..


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20385348
> 
> 
> Well... yes & no. You can't change the encoding on the disc, but some players (like my Oppo 93) have a setting for "Screen size" or "depth" to let you account for convergence issues based on your particular display. I have zero convergence issues from blu-rays, for example, but I occasionally see some "double images" from my cable feed (which has no 3d settings options whatsoever).
> 
> 
> But this is ususally a feature of the source device; I think with the emitter you are limited to addressing the ghosting (which is a result of left eye content bleeding into the right eye lens & vice versa).



Sorry, but the control you are referring to is not a content depth adjustment. At best it's an offset adjustment, and if so, anything other than zero will usually increase ghosting. It is physically impossible to change the left eye and right eye images. You can only move them sideways relative to each other, and when you do so you're screwing with the settings where the convergence person took pains to make sure the least ghosting occurs where they want you to focus.


Regarding screen size setting, this setting is meaningless on a standalone Blu-ray player except perhaps for its OSD. It certainly should not affect the display of the content.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20385606
> 
> 
> Sorry, but the control you are referring to is not a content depth adjustment. At best it's an offset adjustment, and if so, anything other than zero will usually increase ghosting. It is physically impossible to change the left eye and right eye images. You can only move them sideways relative to each other, and when you do so you're screwing with the settings where the convergence person took pains to make sure the least ghosting occurs where they want you to focus.
> 
> 
> Regarding screen size setting, this setting is meaningless on a standalone Blu-ray player except perhaps for its OSD. It certainly should not affect the display of the content.



From the Oppo manual, p. 53:


"3D TV Size: To enter the diagonal screen size of your 3D-compatible HDTV. This option applies to 3D mode, to help the player adjust the 3D image for better visual quality."


While vaguely stated, yes, I assume it's to offset the left & right images. Some people have trouble with images that converge too far in front of the screen plane, and less trouble with background convergence. The Oppo defaults to 46 inches (well above zero), and if mikemav's gear has a similar setting, he certainly has some room for experimentation.


And technically speaking the setting shouldn't increase ghosting (image bleeding to opposite eye)... in an active shutter system only the shutter timings relative to the L/R content would do this. It *may* increase *doubling*, but again, due to convergence. He can easily see which issue is at play by closing one eye while viewing: if one distinct image is seen per eye, there is no ghosting, and the problem is convergence.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20386006
> 
> 
> From the Oppo manual, p. 53:
> 
> 
> "3D TV Size: To enter the diagonal screen size of your 3D-compatible HDTV. This option applies to 3D mode, to help the player adjust the 3D image for better visual quality."
> 
> 
> While vaguely stated, yes, I assume it's to offset the left & right images. Some people have trouble with images that converge too far in front of the screen plane, and less trouble with background convergence. The Oppo defaults to 46 inches (well above zero), and if mikemav's gear has a similar setting, he certainly has some room for experimentation.
> 
> 
> And technically speaking the setting shouldn't increase ghosting (image bleeding to opposite eye)... in an active shutter system only the shutter timings relative to the L/R content would do this. It *may* increase *doubling*, but again, due to convergence. He can easily see which issue is at play by closing one eye while viewing: if one distinct image is seen per eye, there is no ghosting, and the problem is convergence.



There is no way to judge how to converge the left and right eye images by using a screen size. Whatever ghosting your display has will become more apparent if the convergence is changed from the director's intent because of what you're calling "doubling".


----------



## mikemav

Well, thanks for sharing that the rf glasses needed a polarity swap in at least one case. I turned the glasses upside down and whowza, what a difference. Depth, and even some pop out. GT5 and Killzone3 demo were night and day better. Though changing the polarity on the rf dongle is a bit of a pita. Every time I ended up changing the timing settings (orange and red LEDs) due to center button sensitivity on thr dongle, vs. swapping polarity as intended (but I eventually got lucky and got it right.) I hope nothing else got adjusted outta whack by accident! Anyone know what the default settings for the orange and red timing LED adjustments are?


----------



## Thupdhon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Some people reported the 3D-gamer played back vudo rentals and psn 3d content. I don't have a 3d-gamer.
> 
> 
> I think you're asking about movie files you found online and I wouldn't know.
> 
> 
> I'm interested a 3d displayer for my HT whenever I get the funds.



Thanks brian


----------



## mikemav

Does anyone else who has received the RF glasses know if there is a mode (maybe via the PC software?) where they can be put in left eye or right eye only? I know this would be an unusual application, but I read that some (I believe the Viewsonic?) DLP-Link glasses can do this, and here is why I'm interested: split screen gaming. I read in theory if you output a 2D two-player game as split-screen, then set the 3D display (or adapter box, the VIP Theater in this case) to manual side-by-side (or top and bottom, if that is how the game does split screen), and can get the glasses to sync to only left eye (and another pair to only right eye), each player will only see their portion of the screen.


Of course it would likely be stretched unnaturally, and there may be ghosting if one player's image differs tons from the other, but it would be fun to try it out if the glasses can do this. No more screen cheating from my son!


----------



## widerscreen

Guys im on my way to pick up the stuff to do the pan4k test !


----------



## THE DU3C3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20388039
> 
> 
> Guys im on my way to pick up the stuff to do the pan4k test !



Report back soon. If the crew over at VIP can get everything dialed in so that there is no ghosting and flicker I may keep my unit.


----------



## rioeire

Hi another question some doubts.


I read some post before that if you connect the theater or the displayer before your amplifier (as long as is at least 1.3) you will get 3D even if in theory your amplifer is no 3D ready.


In my case I have the Sony HT-DDWG800 and I have conected the PS3 (DVD, Multimedia HD also) thru the Amp with HDMI then a splitter after the HDMI out to split the HDMI to TV and PJ.


Will I get 3D if I connect the Displayer between the PS3 and the AMP?


thanks


----------



## stuart628




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rioeire* /forum/post/20388590
> 
> 
> Hi another question some doubts.
> 
> 
> I read some post before that if you connect the theater or the displayer before your amplifier (as long as is at least 1.3) you will get 3D even if in theory your amplifer is no 3D ready.
> 
> 
> In my case I have the Sony HT-DDWG800 and I have conected the PS3 (DVD, Multimedia HD also) thru the Amp with HDMI then a splitter after the HDMI out to split the HDMI to TV and PJ.
> 
> 
> Will I get 3D if I connect the Displayer between the PS3 and the AMP?
> 
> 
> thanks



Yes you will get 3D as what this does is take the signal down to a hdmi 1.3 signal...your reciever should have no problem passing that along..you should be good to go!


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stuart628* /forum/post/20388771
> 
> 
> Yes you will get 3D as what this does is take the signal down to a hdmi 1.3 signal...your reciever should have no problem passing that along..you should be good to go!



How about the VIP between the amp (1.3) and projector instead? Will we still get 3d that way?


----------



## widerscreen

ok I dont want to speak too soon but Im getting ghosting and flicker with the ae4k pj I will wait till I get a call back from Jonathan
























I will report I do get a 3-d images but nothing like I get from my plasma TV


ghosting and flicker

tried to dial it out with the joy stick but seem not to have any effect. again I could be doing something wrong so Ill wait to hear back from J.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20389217
> 
> 
> ok I dont want to speak too soon but Im getting ghosting and flicker with the ae4k pj I will wait till I get a call back from Jonathan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will report I do get a 3-d images but nothing like I get from my plasma TV
> 
> 
> ghosting and flicker
> 
> tried to dial it out with the joy stick but seem not to have any effect. again I could be doing something wrong so Ill wait to hear back from J.



I thought you were doing this at VIP with Jonathan. Didn't you take your projector to Jonathan?


My Theater unit arrived today! I will test it tonight on my RS1.


----------



## widerscreen

Well I cant seem to control the depth only the middle seems to have any 3-d depth and the rest is like double vision. I cant get rid of the ghosting and flicker the joy stick thing I just dont get it or what its purpose is for??


----------



## stuart628




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20389058
> 
> 
> How about the VIP between the amp (1.3) and projector instead? Will we still get 3d that way?



no, as you have a non 3d amp....I am even running into issues with putting the theater between my amp and the projector and I have a 3d amp (pioneer vsx 820k) directv works out great...but when I try a bluray from my panasonic bdt 110 it gives me problems.


----------



## THE DU3C3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20389598
> 
> 
> Well I cant seem to control the depth only the middle seems to have any 3-d depth and the rest is like double vision. I cant get rid of the ghosting and flicker the joy stick thing I just dont get it or what its purpose is for??



I was able to get rid of the flicker, but that severely affected the brightness. I can't get rid of the ghosting though. I've tried with both the joystick on the emitter as well as using the tuning software. I don't want to run a dual projector setup (1080P for 2D & 720P 3D ready) just to get quality 3D, but that seems like the only relatively inexpensive option.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20389598
> 
> 
> Well I cant seem to control the depth only the middle seems to have any 3-d depth and the rest is like double vision. I cant get rid of the ghosting and flicker the joy stick thing I just dont get it or what its purpose is for??



Did you download the manual? To enable joystick adjustment of the fine tuning, press the joystick IN until two green lights light up. Then, side-to-side controls duty cycle & up-down controls delay.


Forgive me if you tried that already... just trying to cover all the bases! The software utility may be easier for fine tuning.


----------



## widerscreen

Well I find the more I play with it the better it gets , Yes the darker the less ghosting im going to play with it more







but it does work with the 4k but looks like a lot of tweaking is needed. Boy I have a head ache!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE DU3C3* /forum/post/20389636
> 
> 
> I was able to get rid of the flicker, but that severely affected the brightness. I can't get rid of the ghosting though. I've tried with both the joystick on the emitter as well as using the tuning software. I don't want to run a dual projector setup (1080P for 2D & 720P 3D ready) just to get quality 3D, but that seems like the only relatively inexpensive option.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20389749
> 
> 
> Well I find the more I play with it the better it gets , Yes the darker the less ghosting im going to play with it more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it does work with the 4k but looks like a lot of tweaking is needed. Boy I have a head ache!



When you get it to the best you can please post it on youtube ...I need to see

the 3d picture quality before I spring for this


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20389749
> 
> 
> Well I find the more I play with it the better it gets , Yes the darker the less ghosting im going to play with it more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it does work with the 4k but looks like a lot of tweaking is needed. Boy I have a head ache!



This might be why so many people have ghosting. They want a bright picture. Can't happen! brightness has to drop to about 20% of what you see with 2D. Maybe even less!


My Directv HR20 DVR doesn't support 3D. So I need to take one of my HD23's from another room and install it in my theater just to test it. This sucks because I had a ton of recorded shows on my external drive and i am not sure if a newer HD DVR model will boot with the external drive plugged in.


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stuart628* /forum/post/20389617
> 
> 
> no, as you have a non 3d amp....I am even running into issues with putting the theater between my amp and the projector and I have a 3d amp (pioneer vsx 820k) directv works out great...but when I try a bluray from my panasonic bdt 110 it gives me problems.



Since i am using the ps3 as my 3d bluray source, and as it is using hdmi 1.3 cable, I think I should have no problem passing the signal through my 1.3 amp, then to the vip and finally to the projector. i should be getting the unit tomorrow, i will test it out and report back.


----------



## widerscreen

I find the more I play with it the better I get the picture. You to have to sacrifice brightness to get no ghosting. This joy stick sucks tying to figure out what each thing is.


Do any of you guys have the manual as I didn't get one as Jonathan was to send me one but hasn't as of yet


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20390141
> 
> 
> Since i am using the ps3 as my 3d bluray source, and as it is using hdmi 1.3 cable, I think I should have no problem passing the signal through my 1.3 amp, then to the vip and finally to the projector. i should be getting the unit tomorrow, i will test it out and report back.



A HDMI 1.3 amp will not extract the audio from the dual buffer packed 3D video format from 3D Blu-rays using 3D BR plasyer or when playing a 3D BR using the PS3 since the audio is in the middle of the buffer between the left eye and right eye 1080p video frames.


----------



## Ronomy

I have a dead emitter for my RF glasses. No LED's light up and even direct to the PC the fine tuning program says no device found.


So much for testing this on an RS1 although the image is displaying on the screen so if I had working glasses it would probably work.


This pisses me off! Wait all this time and what a let down. These things should be tested before sent out. Not Jonathan's fault but Bit Cauldron's fault for sure.


----------



## thebard

Hi all,


I received my rf emitter & glasses a few days ago, & I've had some time to run them through their paces. I did the majority of my testing on my Optoma HD70 (non-3D) dlp projector at 60hz. I thought I would post my initial impressions:


Packaging: All items received in good working condition. I was hoping that the glasses would come in a nice pouch like the ir version, however!


Setup: A bit confusing at first. Unlike Jazar's experience, my unit wouldn't get power from the sync cable (as the ir emitter did), so I had to plug in via usb adapter. I downloaded the MAX manual from the Monster site, but if if I didn't know the emitter was the same form factor I would have been lost as to the controls; the fine-tuning operations were needed for me, as the picture was not ideal out of the box. Since I received the unit, Jonathan has sent out a more in-depth pdf manual for users, which is very helpful.


Operation: Now this is where this system really shines! The fine-tuning options, once I got the hang of them, allow for a much more rewarding 3d experience than the ir equivalent. Key points:


- Sync: With the ir emitter, I had to press the polarity button probably 50% of the time on startup; while it's too soon to tell for sure, initial sync doesn't seem to be an issue with the rf emitter. So far the polarity with the rf system has been reversed only once or twice, and I have fired up 3d blu-ray & cable dozens of times already... The instances of pseudo-stereo seem to be limited to times I resumed a previously played disc... I have had no problems on a newly loaded disc, or pausing, fast forward, etc. The software control utility for the rf emitter, which hooks up via usb, isn't any more or less convenient than the joystick, but it lets me take note of the settings.

- Signal & range: This aspect alone will probably keep me from going back to ir. I no longer have to deal with the lenses fluttering every time I reach over to pick up my drink, or lift my hand to adjust them... the glasses will keep plugging away, even if I turn my back.

- Delay & duty cycle settings: These are the adjustments which directly effect image quality. With the ir emitter, I had two choices - vga or dvi. Vga was too dark, and dvi had too much flicker at 60hz. The rf emitter gives me a good number of settings along that spectrum. Flicker is not eliminated completely, mind you, but I can choose a setting that minimizes it (by sacrificing some brightness). For adjusting this I used source material that had exhibited lots of flicker for me ("Despicable Me" - plenty of bright scenes). As for ghosting, the worst title on my system was "Monster House" (a good number of scenes with fast animation). "Under the Sea" also lent itself well for adjusting, because it had plenty of slow-moving sea creatures sharply delineated against a smooth blue background, which provided time & crisp imagery for tweaking settings.


Fine-tuning the adjustments will be a matter of preference, and viewing environment. There are seemingly HUNDREDS of steps along the delay/duty cycle spectrum (down to 100th of a millisecond I'm told). As you move down the scale away from flicker, you head first into a slightly dimmer image, and then into some "banding" across the gradients, and finally into a very dark "solarized" image. So you can eliminate flicker on a 60hz system completely, it just depends on what you consider unwatchable as far as image quality. For me, I was able to find settings with more than acceptable viewing. I found that opening up the duty cycle setting, then setting the delay to minimize ghosting, then pulling back on the duty cycle setting again, gave me good results. Using a variety of source material helps, & I made sure to test both bright and dark scenes. A duty cycle setting of 50-70 with a delay in the 20000 range seemed good for my HD70 dlp projecting an 80" screen in a darkened room.


The adjustments give me ZERO ghosting on blu-ray titles; I occasionally see a double-image on some low-end cable content, but I believe these are convergence issues, as they don't "bleed" from eye to eye. The glasses have good range and don't require line of sight, and I would imagine the emitter can probably eliminate the color cast issues some people have reported with dlp-link. So down the line, if I find a 3d-ready projector that meets my needs, this is equipment I can see carrying over to a new system.


So overall, I will have to say that the rf system is a keeper. Is it perfect? No, but no way am I going back to the ir glasses.


I have not thoroughly tested the emitter with my Samsung LCD tv, but preliminary results seemed to indicate that at the very least a completely different settings profile would be needed to address the ghosting & flicker specific to the different display type. This isn't to say that improved results won't be achievable, but with only one emitter I'll probably leave it optimized for the projector, since that's what I'll be using for viewing 99% of the time.


Anyway, in summary, I am happy with the improvement the rf setup offers over the ir. I hope the comments above are in some way helpful to others.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Hey all, let me see if I have this straight. Nothing but problems here so get the new Acer H5360BD 1.4 unit when it comes out. Is that right? Am I missing something because I would really like a full HD PJ that can do 3d but I see nothing but issues here.


So, seems to me, I have DLP link glasses that work great with my Sammy RP DLP TV, it would appear the Acer is my easy solution especially with the 1.4 specs and the fact I have DLP Link glasses already.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/20390809
> 
> 
> Hey all, let me see if I have this straight. Nothing but problems here so get the new Acer H5360BD 1.4 unit when it comes out. Is that right? Am I missing something because I would really like a full HD PJ that can do 3d but I see nothing but issues here.
> 
> 
> So, seems to me, I have DLP link glasses that work great with my Sammy RP DLP TV, it would appear the Acer is my easy solution especially with the 1.4 specs and the fact I have DLP Link glasses already.



The issues are setup related. I don't think people realize how dim the picture needs to be in 3D so they opt for brighter picture which means ghosting. The converter works and works best with 3D ready projectors at 120Hz. I still think its awesome VIP offered a 60Hz output. It just requires more adjustment for it to look right set to 60Hz and some flicker has to be tolerated. That's why 3D was designed it to be 120Hz.


I just ended up with a bad emitter. Same emitter sold my Monster! Not VIP's fault.


Ron


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20389872
> 
> 
> When you get it to the best you can please post it on youtube ...I need to see
> 
> the 3d picture quality before I spring for this



No way to do this. 3D requires two eyes looking through the glasses.


----------



## rioeire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stuart628* /forum/post/20388771
> 
> 
> Yes you will get 3D as what this does is take the signal down to a hdmi 1.3 signal...your reciever should have no problem passing that along..you should be good to go!



thank you, will it pass to the amp HD sound?


----------



## Moolers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20390588
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I received my rf emitter & glasses a few days ago, & I've had some time to run them through their paces. I did the majority of my testing on my Optoma HD70 (non-3D) dlp projector at 60hz. I thought I would post my initial impressions:
> 
> 
> Packaging: All items received in good working condition. I was hoping that the glasses would come in a nice pouch like the ir version, however!
> 
> 
> Setup: A bit confusing at first. Unlike Jazar's experience, my unit wouldn't get power from the sync cable (as the ir emitter did), so I had to plug in via usb adapter. I downloaded the MAX manual from the Monster site, but if if I didn't know the emitter was the same form factor I would have been lost as to the controls; the fine-tuning operations were needed for me, as the picture was not ideal out of the box. Since I received the unit, Jonathan has sent out a more in-depth pdf manual for users, which is very helpful.
> 
> 
> Operation: Now this is where this system really shines! The fine-tuning options, once I got the hang of them, allow for a much more rewarding 3d experience than the ir equivalent. Key points:
> 
> 
> - Sync: With the ir emitter, I had to press the polarity button probably 50% of the time on startup; while it's too soon to tell for sure, initial sync doesn't seem to be an issue with the rf emitter. So far the polarity with the rf system has been reversed only once or twice, and I have fired up 3d blu-ray & cable dozens of times already... The instances of pseudo-stereo seem to be limited to times I resumed a previously played disc... I have had no problems on a newly loaded disc, or pausing, fast forward, etc. The software control utility for the rf emitter, which hooks up via usb, isn't any more or less convenient than the joystick, but it lets me take note of the settings.
> 
> - Signal & range: This aspect alone will probably keep me from going back to ir. I no longer have to deal with the lenses fluttering every time I reach over to pick up my drink, or lift my hand to adjust them... the glasses will keep plugging away, even if I turn my back.
> 
> - Delay & duty cycle settings: These are the adjustments which directly effect image quality. With the ir emitter, I had two choices - vga or dvi. Vga was too dark, and dvi had too much flicker at 60hz. The rf emitter gives me a good number of settings along that spectrum. Flicker is not eliminated completely, mind you, but I can choose a setting that minimizes it (by sacrificing some brightness). For adjusting this I used source material that had exhibited lots of flicker for me ("Despicable Me" - plenty of bright scenes). As for ghosting, the worst title on my system was "Monster House" (a good number of scenes with fast animation). "Under the Sea" also lent itself well for adjusting, because it had plenty of slow-moving sea creatures sharply delineated against a smooth blue background, which provided time & crisp imagery for tweaking settings.
> 
> 
> Fine-tuning the adjustments will be a matter of preference, and viewing environment. There are seemingly HUNDREDS of steps along the delay/duty cycle spectrum (down to 100th of a millisecond I'm told). As you move down the scale away from flicker, you head first into a slightly dimmer image, and then into some "banding" across the gradients, and finally into a very dark "solarized" image. So you can eliminate flicker on a 60hz system completely, it just depends on what you consider unwatchable as far as image quality. For me, I was able to find settings with more than acceptable viewing. I found that opening up the duty cycle setting, then setting the delay to minimize ghosting, then pulling back on the duty cycle setting again, gave me good results. Using a variety of source material helps, & I made sure to test both bright and dark scenes. A duty cycle setting of 50-70 with a delay in the 20000 range seemed good for my HD70 dlp projecting an 80" screen in a darkened room.
> 
> 
> The adjustments give me ZERO ghosting on blu-ray titles; I occasionally see a double-image on some low-end cable content, but I believe these are convergence issues, as they don't "bleed" from eye to eye. The glasses have good range and don't require line of sight, and I would imagine the emitter can probably eliminate the color cast issues some people have reported with dlp-link. So down the line, if I find a 3d-ready projector that meets my needs, this is equipment I can see carrying over to a new system.
> 
> 
> So overall, I will have to say that the rf system is a keeper. Is it perfect? No, but no way am I going back to the ir glasses.
> 
> 
> I have not thoroughly tested the emitter with my Samsung LCD tv, but preliminary results seemed to indicate that at the very least a completely different settings profile would be needed to address the ghosting & flicker specific to the different display type. This isn't to say that improved results won't be achievable, but with only one emitter I'll probably leave it optimized for the projector, since that's what I'll be using for viewing 99% of the time.
> 
> 
> Anyway, in summary, I am happy with the improvement the rf setup offers over the ir. I hope the comments above are in some way helpful to others.



Great info there thebard, thanks.


Have you replaced the bulb in your hD70? You mentioned previously that it was due to be replaced.

Thanks,

Moo


----------



## wanab

Just a question......Is it possible to use the VIP IR glasses with the RF emmitter? Hate to see my several hundred $ IR's go to waste if I get the better RF glasses... I could keep the IR's for guests[too bad for them].


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/20390809
> 
> 
> Hey all, let me see if I have this straight. Nothing but problems here so get the new Acer H5360BD 1.4 unit when it comes out. Is that right? Am I missing something because I would really like a full HD PJ that can do 3d but I see nothing but issues here.
> 
> 
> So, seems to me, I have DLP link glasses that work great with my Sammy RP DLP TV, it would appear the Acer is my easy solution especially with the 1.4 specs and the fact I have DLP Link glasses already.



Did you read this Thread!!! Or just pop in here now and read this page!


By the way, I cant wait to see the ACER at this rumored 800.00 level, don't think thats gonna happen but we will see, 1000, 1100 maybe.


Many poeple have had great success, there have been some issues, but most have been worked thru, or are being worked thru!


----------



## widerscreen

My other glasses did not work just the pair that came with the set up



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanab* /forum/post/20391394
> 
> 
> Just a question......Is it possible to use the VIP IR glasses with the RF emmitter? Hate to see my several hundred $ IR's go to waste if I get the better RF glasses... I could keep the IR's for guests[too bad for them].


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moolers* /forum/post/20391298
> 
> 
> Great info there thebard, thanks.
> 
> 
> Have you replaced the bulb in your hD70? You mentioned previously that it was due to be replaced.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Moo



No... I ordered, but they sent me the wrong one! Still working at 2300+ hours.


New one should arrive today.


----------



## Jazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20390588
> 
> 
> Setup: A bit confusing at first. Unlike Jazar's experience, my unit wouldn't get power from the sync cable (as the ir emitter did), so I had to plug in via usb adapter.



That's very odd. Are you powering the VIP with a wall outlet or USB? I have my VIP plugged into the wall.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/20390809
> 
> 
> Hey all, let me see if I have this straight. Nothing but problems here so get the new Acer H5360BD 1.4 unit when it comes out. Is that right? Am I missing something because I would really like a full HD PJ that can do 3d but I see nothing but issues here.
> 
> 
> So, seems to me, I have DLP link glasses that work great with my Sammy RP DLP TV, it would appear the Acer is my easy solution especially with the 1.4 specs and the fact I have DLP Link glasses already.



I'm sure the Acer will be a good solution for people already looking to upgrade their projector anyway, or first time purchasers, and if it appeals to you I say go for it.


But it lacks some features that some of us with existing setups need... no lens shift or horizontal keystone adjustment for one thing, and it may not have the throw needed for people with longer rooms. It also is not an appealing option for folks who have already invested in a nice 1080 projector; I think most people would hesitate to step down in 2d quality simply to enable 3d.


----------



## widerscreen

did you get a usb cable for charging your glasses? all the usb cables I have will not fit and I have the usb cables from my other 3-d glasses from pan


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20392194
> 
> 
> did you get a usb cable for charging your glasses? all the usb cables I have will not fit and I have the usb cables from my other 3-d glasses from pan



Do you have a cell phone? The mini-usb is the same as the one on my LG phone, I just use that for charging.


----------



## widerscreen

I found one!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20392325
> 
> 
> Do you have a cell phone? The mini-usb is the same as the one on my LG phone, I just use that for charging.


----------



## hoogs

Keep us update Wider. It seems like right now the Theatre isn't a great option for us Panny owners. Sucks because I have the 3k and would hate to get rid of it for a 720p projector just for 3D


----------



## widerscreen

I will say it is a great upgrade for 3-d as I put in all my Imax 3-d dvds and wow! of course I have a 155" wide screen it will take a few times to tweak it but for now until they come out with the 5k it works for me.

here is a few shots


----------



## stuart628




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rioeire* /forum/post/20391260
> 
> 
> thank you, will it pass to the amp HD sound?



I cant get mine to pass hd audio through..I might be doing something wrong though and will get back to you on that.. I am unsure on dip switches..also my lights are all red, anyone getting green lights?


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> I will say it is a great upgrade for 3-d



EXCELLENT NEWS! Thanks for your time and effort in testing this out. Looks like I can re-think moving my 65" Mits into the basement along with the projector.



> Quote:
> My other glasses did not work just the pair that came with the set up



Does this mean that you are using the RF glasses? I'm not getting a clear picture as to whether the IR glasses that come with the Mits kit will work with the IR emitter from the Theater kit. I can see that the IR glasses would not work with the RF emitter. Just wondering if it's worth it to keep the IR glasses I have (2 Mits and 2 UC ir) and add to them (if they work with the Theater and its IR emitter) or to convert to the RF.


Now, if I would only get down there and finish my theater....


----------



## hoogs

Wider, I'm glad it works well. But how much of a hassle is it to get it working correctly? And do you have to adjust it for each different movie/source? Once you get it set, how is the ghosting/flickering? I can't stand ghosting.


----------



## zyad

So widescreen... How much of the ghosting / flickering were you able to eliminate?

Can you quatify how good / bad the picture looks now?


----------



## widerscreen









Well its Good but not the best as Im totally mac and the file to run the more intense setup is a pc file. I have tweaked it to what I think is good but I do see a slight flicker in brighter scenes. The down fall to all is the trade off to get rid of the ghosting effect is to dim the picture.


When you look away to something other than the screen with the glasses on it flickers a lot . Its not like the glasses that the panasonic has with the plasma tv I have. Another down side is it down converts the 1080p to 720p its not that noticeable but you can see the difference if your used to watching 1080p.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazar*  /forum/post/20391858
> 
> 
> That's very odd. Are you powering the VIP with a wall outlet or USB? I have my VIP plugged into the wall.



Yeah, VIP plugged into the wall... got no lights on the BC emitter when I attached the sync cable. Had to go with a usb wall plug as well.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20393252
> 
> 
> Yeah, VIP plugged into the wall... got no lights on the BC emitter when I attached the sync cable. Had to go with a usb wall plug as well.



I had the same results but even the wall plug power adapter no lights. Then I plugged in the PC to the emitter and it said malfunctioning device.


----------



## Wellywell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoogs* /forum/post/20392570
> 
> 
> Keep us update Wider. It seems like right now the Theatre isn't a great option for us Panny owners. Sucks because I have the 3k and would hate to get rid of it for a 720p projector just for 3D



Sorry that I never sent mine in, ended up selling it to a friend so yes I did exactly what you just mentioned. 720P in 3D should not be over looked just because you have a 2D 1080P projector and trust me when I say I felt the same thing intially when I was testing the optoma but as I've said before the 3D quality was so good in 720P that it truly made me forget about 1080P 2D! For some reasons I have no regrets selling my 3000 and of course will upgrade to a 1080P 3D capable when the prices drop although the new Sharp has my interest just based on it's price.


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20393133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well its Good but not the best as Im totally mac and the file to run the more intense setup is a pc file. I have tweaked it to what I think is good but I do see a slight flicker in brighter scenes. The down fall to all is the trade off to get rid of the ghosting effect is to dim the picture.
> 
> 
> When you look away to something other than the screen with the glasses on it flickers a lot . Its not like the glasses that the panasonic has with the plasma tv I have. Another down side is it down converts the 1080p to 720p its not that noticeable but you can see the difference if your used to watching 1080p.



How would you compare it to your Panny 3D TV? How is the brightness / 3D effect compared to the Panny TV? Do the shortcomings of the projector's 3D get made up by the awesomeness of having it up on the big screen? You have an almost identical setup to me from the sounds of it, but my screen is different, and not sure on the Panny TV. I have a GT25 with the xpand glasses, and a 100" stewart firehawk screen, silver in material.


----------



## widerscreen

Well this is my set up:

Panasonic PT-AE4000 w/ panamorph lens

1-LG BD390 blu ray pan 3-d bd player

3-lipsch KL-650-THX Speakers

2-Klipsch THX (side)Surround Speakers KS-525-THX

2- Klipsch THX Surround Speakers KS-525-THX(rear surrounds)

2-Klipsch KW-120-THX Subwoofer

1-Klipsch KA-1000-THX Amplifier

1-XPA-5 Five Channel Audio Power Amplifier

1-UPA-2 Two Channel Audio Power Amplifier

1-YAMAHA RX-A2000 RXA2000 3D 7.2 CH HOME THEATER RECEIVER

155''wide center stage ATS


I have the semore center stage ATS screen and the brightness is about 30% less bright with the 3-d set up running.

Yes watching the bigger screen will make up the difference in the wow factor but to be honest it starts to become gimmicky as I don think I could set through a whole move without some sort of eye strain but thats just me.


I think once the newness wears off I think I would only use it to show off my set up when someone comes over..... : )

























> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/20393857
> 
> 
> How would you compare it to your Panny 3D TV? How is the brightness / 3D effect compared to the Panny TV? Do the shortcomings of the projector's 3D get made up by the awesomeness of having it up on the big screen? You have an almost identical setup to me from the sounds of it, but my screen is different, and not sure on the Panny TV. I have a GT25 with the xpand glasses, and a 100" stewart firehawk screen, silver in material.


----------



## widerscreen

I will also say that when I run the beginning of an IMAX dvd 3-d I can set up in front of the screen and almost swear im at IMAX during the THINK BIG part of the presentation.


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20393987
> 
> 
> Well this is my set up:
> 
> Panasonic PT-AE4000 w/ panamorph lens
> 
> 1-LG BD390 blu ray pan 3-d bd player
> 
> 3-lipsch KL-650-THX Speakers
> 
> 2-Klipsch THX (side)Surround Speakers KS-525-THX
> 
> 2- Klipsch THX Surround Speakers KS-525-THX(rear surrounds)
> 
> 2-Klipsch KW-120-THX Subwoofer
> 
> 1-Klipsch KA-1000-THX Amplifier
> 
> 1-XPA-5 Five Channel Audio Power Amplifier
> 
> 1-UPA-2 Two Channel Audio Power Amplifier
> 
> 1-YAMAHA RX-A2000 RXA2000 3D 7.2 CH HOME THEATER RECEIVER
> 
> 155''wide center stage ATS
> 
> 
> I have the semore center stage ATS screen and the brightness is about 30% less bright with the 3-d set up running.
> 
> Yes watching the bigger screen will make up the difference in the wow factor but to be honest it starts to become gimmicky as I don think I could set through a whole move without some sort of eye strain but thats just me.
> 
> 
> I think once the newness wears off I think I would only use it to show off my set up when someone comes over..... : )



I can sit through a whole movie, it doesn't strain my eyes (besides the first 10 minutes or so to adjust). I have only watched one 3D movie on the Panny so far, Alpha and Omega, and it is ok. The Tahiti wave movie is pretty cool on there also, really cool in fact.


I really want to get it to my theater room...11.2 surround sound with buttkickers just makes the movie that much more awesome, and put that in 3D and I'd be one happy camper!


But, I can't help but think my money may be better spent buying the Acer 3D as it is supposed to be pretty bright, and I don't really like dark movies...and, there is no hassle factor really.


----------



## zyad

Thanks for the replies Widescreen.

How watchable do you think the dim picture would be in a completely dark room with a 1.0 Gain Reference screen.


----------



## widerscreen

I just watched part of avatar and was getting into it as the 3d was real fun to watch then I got to tinkering with it and screwed it all up. So my advice is once you get it looking good and the brightness as far as you can go without ghosting leave it be.... I just cant get the hang of the joy stick thing as I find it hard to navagate to the different sections of the settings But i think you will be good just remember your eyes get used to the les bright image and it starts to look ok after a few min. It when you remove the glasses and see the differance is when you wish it was brighter. I hope that make some sorta of sense .




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zyad* /forum/post/20394690
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies Widescreen.
> 
> How watchable do you think the dim picture would be in a completely dark room with a 1.0 Gain Reference screen.


----------



## widerscreen

I was watching the IMAX® 3D, Hubble and @ one point of the movie it looked as if I had astronauts & the Space Shuttle floating in my livingroom LOL


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20391442
> 
> 
> Did you read this Thread!!! Or just pop in here now and read this page!
> 
> 
> By the way, I cant wait to see the ACER at this rumored 800.00 level, don't think thats gonna happen but we will see, 1000, 1100 maybe.
> 
> 
> Many poeple have had great success, there have been some issues, but most have been worked thru, or are being worked thru!



Ya got me Chez. I read this entire thread up to about a week or so ago. The other night I simply revisited the last page, my bad. I suppose I should rephrase my question to something like "what 1080p projectors are working just fine with this product, and which do not?" I will try going through the thread again but a sticky or poll might help folks to keep from plowing through the entire thread.


I know that sounds lazy on my part and agree asking and answering the same questions over and over makes long threads even longer. I have also seen excellent solutions to this posted in the first page of threads that provide and update info as it becomes available, such as Wajo's (I think) thread on Phillips/Magnavox DVDR hard drive recorders or the other excellent job on the Samsung RP DLP EDID mod for 3d. Everything right up front. Then one can dig for additional tech or solution. (BTW, even if you are not into DVDR hard drive recorders, one ought to check out that thread, that guy deserves a medal for how well that thread is set up. He pretty much answers everything right up front and updates it). Sorry if I wasted time. This young thread is already getting long and before long folks will be along asking questions already answered.


I am hoping the Acer will not be too expensive and wonder about the delayed release here in the US. I bet a 1080p 1.4 unit is not far behind. Just weighing options. I think the VIP unit is a great idea and am glad it supports what it does even if it does nothing for me currently. It just may be my solution in the future depending on pricing and capability. If the ACER does come in above $1k then I will certainly be reevaluating this option and a 1080p unit for the money.


Thanks for everyone's time.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20391885
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Acer will be a good solution for people already looking to upgrade their projector anyway, *or first time purchasers, and if it appeals to you I say go for it.*But it lacks some features that some of us with existing setups need... no lens shift or horizontal keystone adjustment for one thing, and it may not have the throw needed for people with longer rooms. It also is not an appealing option for folks who have already invested in a nice 1080 projector; *I think most people would hesitate to step down in 2d quality simply to enable 3d*.



Thanks for that post. This is what I am currently pondering. I had a 720p PJ for a short while but I returned it for various reasons among which was that I could tell it was not 1080p in a lot of instances. This without ever owning a 1080p unit. Big pictures are good but tattle on themselves with every flaw. Oh if money were no object.


----------



## rioeire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stuart628* /forum/post/20392788
> 
> 
> I cant get mine to pass hd audio through..I might be doing something wrong though and will get back to you on that.. I am unsure on dip switches..also my lights are all red, anyone getting green lights?



Thank you I hope you can solve your "red lights"issues, if is not HD at least can you get 5.1 Dolby?


----------



## Jrek

Did they change the lights to just red because thats all I get is all red never turns green just three red lights, it's working just never see any green lights,I thought maybe it was just a design change from the the first few they made anyone know? Thanks Jim


----------



## mtjt3

I have the new design and I only have red lights.


----------



## zyad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20395045
> 
> 
> I just watched part of avatar and was getting into it as the 3d was real fun to watch then I got to tinkering with it and screwed it all up. So my advice is once you get it looking good and the brightness as far as you can go without ghosting leave it be.... I just cant get the hang of the joy stick thing as I find it hard to navagate to the different sections of the settings But i think you will be good just remember your eyes get used to the les bright image and it starts to look ok after a few min. It when you remove the glasses and see the differance is when you wish it was brighter. I hope that make some sorta of sense .



Thanks again.


To anyone that knows:

Are any of those clearer glasses out there compatible with 3D VIP's emitter? Just wondering because that should help with the dimmer picture.


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20390141
> 
> 
> Since i am using the ps3 as my 3d bluray source, and as it is using hdmi 1.3 cable, I think I should have no problem passing the signal through my 1.3 amp, then to the vip and finally to the projector. i should be getting the unit tomorrow, i will test it out and report back.



OK, got the unit today, and had some testing done. So, to answer to my own question: PS3 and PC --> 1.3amp --> VIP --> optoma = Works!


The only unit i have in my setup which is 3d ready is my projector Optoma HD66. I am using all 1.3 hdmi cables for the setup described above. So far, PS3 games work in 3d, sbs video files on PC work in 3d. I will buy a 3d bluray tomorrow to test it if this setup with the PS3 as my player.


I have however few questions:



1) as there is no on/off button on the VIP, do you leave it on 24/7?


2) switching back from one source to another, i sometimes get the L and R reversed, is there a button on te VIP to switch the polarity?


3) by is that all 3d features will still work eventhough i turn OFF the 3d in my projector's menu?


----------



## rioeire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20400323
> 
> 
> So, to answer to my own question: PS3 and PC --> 1.3amp --> VIP --> optoma = Works!




But did the ps3 recognize that it was connected toa 3D Proyector? even thru your 1.3 amp, or did you set ip up the ps3 connecting first to teh VIP and the PJ and then reconnceted it thru the amp?


----------



## 3Den

The RF glasses seem to work very well, but has anyone tested them on a LCD?


----------



## stuart628

Okay, I cant get any sync with my bdt110 if the 3d theater is after my pioneer 820k....but if I put it before it works great, I just dont get any hd audio, nor do I get dolby digital sound...I just get two channel sound...if anyone has any suggestions please let me know, I really do enjoy this box it is a VERY good buy for anyone looking for this.


----------



## acem77

Any here running their PS3 to the VIP Theatre to 720P display?


I cant get my tv to show an image as the ps3 is sets to 1080p while auto detecting the ps3.


I was given a firware to test but no luck.

in an email it sounds like it is a limit that cant be fix because of the 1080p

frame packet issues for blu-ray play back.


----------



## mtjt3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any here running their PS3 to the VIP Theatre to 720P display?
> 
> 
> I cant get my tv to show an image as the ps3 is sets to 1080p while auto detecting the ps3.
> 
> 
> I was given a firware to test but no luck.
> 
> in an email it sounds like it is a limit that cant be fix because of the 1080p
> 
> frame packet issues for blu-ray play back.



Search for Chezburger. He has his hooked up to a ps3.


----------



## thunderbear

I am selling mine, barely used on ebay -- I've had it for two weeks. I put a "buy it now" price at $350 including shipping or you can bid on it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MESELX:IT 


Fantastic product as you can all read by the reviews.


----------



## Thupdhon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderbear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am selling mine, barely used on ebay -- I've had it for two weeks. I put a "buy it now" price at $350 including shipping or you can bid on it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> 
> Fantastic product as you can all read by the reviews.



Does it come with glasses?


Thanks


----------



## thunderbear

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Thupdhon* 
Does it come with glasses?


Thanks
No, it's the exact same as it comes from retailers (no glasses).


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thunderbear* 
No, it's the exact same as it comes from retailers (no glasses).
Retailers? As far as we know there is one right now. Consignia! You being a new member this sounds fishy if you ask me. Also why would you sell with no glasses?


----------



## thunderbear

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ronomy* 
Retailers? As far as we know there is one right now. Consignia! You being a new member this sounds fishy if you ask me. Also why would you sell with no glasses?
Sigh. The internet is one big cynical cyst.


Thanks for Your Order!

Your order ID is #2136.


Shipping Address

T Remahl Olsson
_BLANKED OUT BY ME_

Culver City, California 90232

United States
_BLANKED OUT BY ME_


Billing Address

T Remahl Olsson
_BLANKED OUT BY ME_

Culver City, California 90232

United States
_BLANKED OUT BY ME_



Your Order Contains...

Cart Items SKU Qty Item Price Item Total

VIP 3D-Theater DLP Projector / TV Adapter Converter for 3D Gaming Blu-Ray & Broadcast 3D

3D-Theater 1 $499.99 CAD $499.99 CAD

Subtotal: $499.99 CAD

Shipping: $56.36 CAD

Grand Total: $556.35 CAD


Bought from Consignia. This is my receipt. I've communicated with Jay, and Jonathan Alexander through e-mail. I can take a picture when I get home (I'm at work).



And while I could have gone through the effort of faking all this, ebay offers full insurance so you don't stand to loose anything. I'm keeping the glasses (which I bought separately) because I don't need all the fancy stuff the VIP Theatre does and am going to go with another solution. I am not selling this here on this forum, I just wanted to let you guys know that I put it up on ebay.


Tobbe


----------



## Ronomy

Sorry Tobbe but you know how it is out there! Good come back though!


----------



## thunderbear

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ronomy* 
Sorry Tobbe but you know how it is out there! Good come back though!








I do, it's not personal against you. There are too many ****** people out there and it's frustrating.


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thunderbear* 
I do, it's not personal against you. There are too many ****** people out there and it's frustrating.
I already have mine but my RF emitter is dead out of the box so waiting for a new one. If I had known VIP would still not have glasses after a month I would have waited and purchased used. The lack of glasses is driving me crazy. Plus my friends are all turned off by it. I hope I can get a good image. The Theater unit seems to do what it is supposed to do...so far! My order was before yours but I changed to RF glasses.


----------



## slvramalgam

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rioeire* 
But did the ps3 recognize that it was connected toa 3D Proyector? even thru your 1.3 amp, or did you set ip up the ps3 connecting first to teh VIP and the PJ and then reconnceted it thru the amp?
Yes, first thing i did after getting the unit is to hook it up directly to the PS3 like this: PS3 --> VIP --> 1.3amp --> PJ - The PS3 recongnized the "3D display" right the way and requested for some minor set-ups such as screen size, etc. Then I switched the position of the VIP like this to include my PC: PS3/PC --> 1.3amp --> VIP --> PJ


----------



## dfergie

I picked mine up this afternoon, IR glasses & emitter, hooked to Mitsubishi HC3800 & panny Bdt 100 with fair results, tried with Mitsubishi HC1500 with same player, lots of flicker but amazingly bright with good 3D effects... Then tried with in my rv with a Sanyo 720p 32" (same player) flicker. Moved it back to Bt with the HC3800 and hooked up my HR24, no problems at all recognizing 3D sources. I would advise going with the RF glasses, think I will try to order those and keep playing with.


----------



## slvramalgam

So, do you leave the VIP Theater plugged and on 24/7? or is it better to unplug it when not used?


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20404244
> 
> 
> So, do you leave the VIP Theater plugged and on 24/7? or is it better to unplug it when not used?



I used to unplug it, just the usb end from the Theatre. I was in lowes and saw a very small switch, its just a little toggle thing with in on 1 side, plug on the other. I connected it to the outlet on the back of my cable box, and now just toggle it on and off when I use it.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20402531
> 
> 
> Any here running their PS3 to the VIP Theatre to 720P display?
> 
> 
> I cant get my tv to show an image as the ps3 is sets to 1080p while auto detecting the ps3.
> 
> 
> I was given a firware to test but no luck.
> 
> in an email it sounds like it is a limit that cant be fix because of the 1080p
> 
> frame packet issues for blu-ray play back.



Yes, I tested the theatre on an older polaroid 26" 720p display and had no problem.


Also on a 3 year old Vizio, what is the brand and model of your display? Is it capable of displaying 1080p at all?


Trying to narrow it down for you.


----------



## chriscic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same results but even the wall plug power adapter no lights. Then I plugged in the PC to the emitter and it said malfunctioning device.



Ronomy,

When do you expect replacement glasses? As a fellow RS1 owner, I am anxious to hear your results.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriscic* /forum/post/20405683
> 
> 
> Ronomy,
> 
> When do you expect replacement glasses? As a fellow RS1 owner, I am anxious to hear your results.



Glasses turned on but the emitter was dead. Replacement just arrive and it appears to work. Sweeping red LEDs looking for the glasses. Plan to get it dialed in tonight. I am running out to pick up a PS3 and a couple 3D movies. I need a newer Directv HD DVR for 3D and don't want to try setting up my other H23 turners again. The Theater unit did sync up just fine to the Directv channels though. It auto sync's on Directv.










So stay tuned! I am sure it will work. Even without the glasses I could see the double image and where there was no depth no double image it was clear. The trick will be to get the glasses synced up just right. I have the PC utility to fine tune it too.


Ron


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriscic* /forum/post/20405683
> 
> 
> Ronomy,
> 
> When do you expect replacement glasses? As a fellow RS1 owner, I am anxious to hear your results.



Well now the PS3 I bought needs an update...downloading now. It had 3.3 firmware and needs 3.5 or older.


Found another problem now with the emitter cable that comes with the Bit Cauldron emitter. It has a broken wire inside near the jack where it plugs into the emitter. I have a piece of tape bending the wire such that I have it applying power to the emitter. At least for now. Unreal!


I am getting really irritated I keep running into these problems. Bad emitters and cables. All not VIP's fault. Bit Cauldron should be shot for shipping junk. I wonder what the returns are like for Monster?


So stay tuned...I hope to get it running after my PS3 is updated...unless another wire in that emitter cable is broken and no communication between it and the Theater unit.


Ron


----------



## dfergie

I tried my Mitsubishi emitter with mine tonight, didn't work...


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20400323
> 
> 
> OK, got the unit today, and had some testing done. So, to answer to my own question: PS3 and PC --> 1.3amp --> VIP --> optoma = Works!
> 
> 
> The only unit i have in my setup which is 3d ready is my projector Optoma HD66. I am using all 1.3 hdmi cables for the setup described above. So far, PS3 games work in 3d, sbs video files on PC work in 3d. I will buy a 3d bluray tomorrow to test it if this setup with the PS3 as my player.



So today, I tested it with the following set-up with a BluRay 3D "Imax Under the Sea":


PS3-->1.3 amp-->VIP-->Projector


And it DOESN't WORK! I get a blank black screen, the PS3 won't respond and the red "LINK" light on VIP is OFF. I guess I have no choice but to use a HDMI switch.


----------



## Ronomy

Not having good results with the RS1. I can't eliminate double images in some scenes and just can't get a sharp image in 3D. Double image even using 10% duty cycle. I don't get it!


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20408347
> 
> 
> Not having good results with the RS1. I can't eliminate double images in some scenes and just can't get a sharp image in 3D. Double image even using 10% duty cycle. I don't get it!



You tried asdjusting the delay as well?


I find it's easiest to increase the duty cycle setting all the way, then adjust the delay until crosstalk is minimized, then pull back again on the duty cycle.


----------



## HokeySmoke

There are some posts about motion blur with the JVC projectors such as in http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=13797359 


Motion blur is a sign of response time issues. If the response time is greater than 1 frame to change pixel states then you will always get at least some ghosting, no matter how the glasses are set.


I would expect this issue with lots of 60Hz displays, because the criteria for clear motion are not the same as for frame sequential 3D.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20408656
> 
> 
> You tried asdjusting the delay as well?
> 
> 
> I find it's easiest to increase the duty cycle setting all the way, then adjust the delay until crosstalk is minimized, then pull back again on the duty cycle.



To tell you the truth it looks best using the default setup that the emitter/glasses uses. Then drop duty cycle a little helps a tiny bit. Delay doesn't seem to be the issue here. I still plan to experiment more tonight. Also I have my duo between the Theater and Projector then bypassed it and didn't see much of a difference. Also try a different 3D title. Could it be that the JVC doubles refresh rate twice? Once to the incoming signal and then again at the panels? Maybe alternate frames are flashing more than 60Hz so I always get a double image. Maybe I need to input 60Hz and flash the glasses at 120Hz!


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20409091
> 
> 
> Maybe alternate frames are flashing more than 60Hz so I always get a double image. Maybe I need to input 60Hz and flash the glasses at 120Hz!



That wouldn't help even if that were the case, as the video would be refreshing L-L-R-R and the glasses are fixed at L-R-L-R.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20408656
> 
> 
> You tried asdjusting the delay as well?
> 
> 
> I find it's easiest to increase the duty cycle setting all the way, then adjust the delay until crosstalk is minimized, then pull back again on the duty cycle.



I will try this! Thanks! Although I don't recall much of a change using delay.


----------



## h8redv2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20407330
> 
> 
> So today, I tested it with the following set-up with a BluRay 3D "Imax Under the Sea":
> 
> 
> PS3-->1.3 amp-->VIP-->Projector
> 
> 
> And it DOESN't WORK! I get a blank black screen, the PS3 won't respond and the red "LINK" light on VIP is OFF. I guess I have no choice but to use a HDMI switch.



Dude.. I think you need to go with

PS3 - VIP - AMP - Projector


----------



## dfergie

Best results with mine in my small HT with Mitsubishi HC1500... PS3> 3DVIP> HC1500 (older receiver with optical for audio), had good results the other night in my BT till I moved the VIP after my receiver with a Mitsubishi HC3800... some flickering but livable & I will try the RF emitter and glasses...


----------



## nowknown

Those with the Bit Cauldron/Monster glasses please speak to their weight/comfort level. It is between these and Samsung SSG-2100AB IR/emitter solution for me as these seem to be best option due to lightest weight/rubber nose piece/slim-short temple.


----------



## chriscic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20409610
> 
> 
> I will try this! Thanks! Although I don't recall much of a change using delay.



I'm not surprised as all that results on a RS1 are poor... in fact I would have been a bit shocked if you'd gotten good results. Just seems like too much to ask to "retrofit" a several year old, 60hz projector to do solid 3D.


Thanks for posting your experience and let us know if things improve somehow.


I continue to feel that the Acer 5360 + Nvidia glasses is a much better solution, even though you would have a 2nd projector to drag out for 3D (and I believe it doesn't work with PS3).


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriscic* /forum/post/20412072
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised as all that results on a RS1 are poor... in fact I would have been a bit shocked if you'd gotten good results. Just seems like too much to ask to "retrofit" a several year old, 60hz projector to do solid 3D.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting your experience and let us know if things improve somehow.
> 
> 
> I continue to feel that the Acer 5360 + Nvidia glasses is a much better solution, even though you would have a 2nd projector to drag out for 3D (and I believe it doesn't work with PS3).



Actually having better results after last nights tinkering except for the fact that something is swaping right/left eye frames on me. That is why I had a hard time getting rid of the double images. I ended up with duty cycle at between 50-60%. Delay is required but for some reason I can be watching and all of a sudden I get a double image. I plug the PC in and use the utility to swap left/right eye and all is good again. Or I can flip the glasses on my head to reverse the eye frames. So not sure if this is the emitter changing state or the VIP changing frames...or the projector itself. Still need to do more tinkering.


Light level drops to about 20% of what it is with 2D. I need a new bulb for sure. My bulb has lost more than 50% of its output already. Around 1300 hours on it. New lamp on the way!


Another issue that I was affraid of is my screen retains polarization and the glasses are vertically polarized and the projector throws horizontally polarized light. So the image is brighter when i tilt my head 90 degrees. If the glasses were horizontal polarized the light drop would be a lot less.


The truth is I bet my setup would be ideal for an RS40 because the glasses are horizontally polarized. Oh well! But I hope to get this all sorted out and enjoy some 3D. When its aligned it looked great. You have to eliminate the ghosting or double image to get the best 3D effect.


Ron


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20412207
> 
> 
> ...for some reason I can be watching and all of a sudden I get a double image. I plug the PC in and use the utility to swap left/right eye and all is good again. Or I can flip the glasses on my head to reverse the eye frames. So not sure if this is the emitter changing state or the VIP changing frames...or the projector itself...



This may be a sign that the projector is not frame-locked to the source. If so it will drift over time and then drop or repeat a frame. When it does so the eyes will be swapped.


2D displays do not have to be frame locked. 3D displays do.


This issue has been discussed a bit in the Displayer thread. See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20236290


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* 
This may be a sign that the projector is not frame-locked to the source. If so it will drift over time and then drop or repeat a frame. When it does so the eyes will be swapped.


2D displays do not have to be frame locked. 3D displays do.


This issue has been discussed a bit in the Displayer thread. See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20236290
I know! I just read that. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## john2910

I have now bought a jvc rs40,


Would it be posible to also connect the vip theatre and use also the 3d from the jvc?


So i could still use my vip theatre?(so all together)


----------



## chriscic

John,

Sorry for the dumb q, but if you have a RS40, which is built for 3D, why would you want or need to pair a VIP theater with it?


----------



## john2910

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chriscic* 
John,

Sorry for the dumb q, but if you have a RS40, which is built for 3D, why would you want or need to pair a VIP theater with it?
Because i have still the vip theatre with two glasses so maybe i can use them at the same time so i can watch with 4 people.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john2910* /forum/post/20412709
> 
> 
> Because i have still the vip theatre with two glasses so maybe i can use them at the same time so i can watch with 4 people.



Plus you can watch ESPN 3D!


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *widerscreen* /forum/post/20395045
> 
> 
> I just watched part of avatar and was getting into it as the 3d was real fun to watch then I got to tinkering with it and screwed it all up. So my advice is once you get it looking good and the brightness as far as you can go without ghosting leave it be.... I just cant get the hang of the joy stick thing as I find it hard to navagate to the different sections of the settings But i think you will be good just remember your eyes get used to the les bright image and it starts to look ok after a few min. It when you remove the glasses and see the differance is when you wish it was brighter. I hope that make some sorta of sense .



Hi WS


What joystick is this that you keep mentioning ?


I don't see a joystick on the VIP and can't figure out what this joystick is...or do

you mean the directional pad on the VIP ?


Thanks


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20413424
> 
> 
> Hi WS
> 
> 
> What joystick is this that you keep mentioning ?
> 
> 
> I don't see a joystick on the VIP and can't figure out what this joystick is...or do
> 
> you mean the directional pad on the VIP ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I believe they are talking about the RF glasses emitter.


----------



## Remit

Got my vip theater in the mail today, took 5 mins to have it up n running.


Tested so far only with shaw hd pvr, i recorder the heritage classic and the masters .... Wholey crap they are awesome!!!!


As good as i had hoped.


Going to hook up the ps3 tonight and try 3d blurays ... Will keep you posted. Using the clear dlp link glasses. (blue glasses, with black arms)


No flicker that i could see in either recording. Turned up the britness just for preference and it looked great. Quite a lot of light in that room during the day.



Only thing i dont like but will get over is i have to push the button to turn on 3d, wish it was automatic so i didnt have to get up when i switch to 3d content. Might be a fix for this, i havent researched it yet. (wife likes it simple)


Cheers,

R.


Edit - using an onkio 1.4 reciever, and an acer h5360 projector.


----------



## widerscreen

I have my set up that I will sale pm me if intrested as I dont think ill use it im going to waite till the pan ae5k come out


----------



## calbaby

Just got mine today and tried to hook it up to play through a PS3. I have a Sony HS10 and a Onkyo 1.4 receiver. If I connect it between the HS10 and the receiver I get the error "Frequency out of range". If I connect it with PS3 to receiver I get signal but 3d is not detected by the PS3. If I push the P1 button everything lights up but the image is scrambled. If I push the P1 and then power up the PS3 everything gets scrambled, all 3 of the lights on the Theater lights up. In about 30 seconds the 3D light turns off and the image returns to normal. Is there a list of what the Dip switches do other than the 60/120hz switch. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## HokeySmoke

Do you know if your display supports 1080p at 60Hz? It sounds like, based on previous reports, that VIP products don't work if:


1. You plan to use a PS3 for 3D.

2. Your display is not compatible with 1080p60.


I think the PS3 assumes that since the VIP claims it supports HDMI 1.4 3D that your display should have no problem with 1080p60. Indeed that is the case for all 3D displays I know of because you need the bandwidth to support 1080p24 frame packed which is close to the same as 1080p60.


So, this could be a bug in the PS3 (good luck getting it fixed), or it could also be a bug in the VIP product. If the problem lies in the VIP (the EDID in the VIP says it's compatible with 1080p60), then it might be as simple as changing its declared resolutions to max out at 1080i or 720p and that could fix it. This is in fact the way HDMI repeaters like the VIP are supposed to work. They are required to relay the downstream capabilities to the source.


----------



## calbaby

My Sony HS10 is a bit old and since it's bulb is already 1400 hours I was ready to upgrade to a new projector. However, I've already set the HDMI in the PS3 to max at 720P and have disabled automatic 1080p24. For sure it doesn't support 1080P it's either 720P or 1080i both at 60hz.


----------



## Remit

Happy to report, 3d via ps3 works great with my setup. Had to reser ps3 but after that i worked great.


Only complaint is having to push the button on the vip box all the time, wish it just picked it up.


R.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calbaby* /forum/post/20415153
> 
> 
> Just got mine today and tried to hook it up to play through a PS3. I have a Sony HS10 and a Onkyo 1.4 receiver. If I connect it between the HS10 and the receiver I get the error "Frequency out of range". If I connect it with PS3 to receiver I get signal but 3d is not detected by the PS3. If I push the P1 button everything lights up but the image is scrambled. If I push the P1 and then power up the PS3 everything gets scrambled, all 3 of the lights on the Theater lights up. In about 30 seconds the 3D light turns off and the image returns to normal. Is there a list of what the Dip switches do other than the 60/120hz switch. Anyone have any suggestions?



Try this,......


1. Dip switch #1 in down position

2. Theatre placed after the PS3 Before the receiver.

3. Unplug the Theatre from power

4. Power on theatre

5. Power on PS3 using reset, by holding the PS3 power till it beeps a second time

you should see a screen asking to set your screen size, then go from there.

Also pressing the p1 button is only to force SbS, and TnB from things like a cable box or XBOX 360, you shouldnt be using it on the PS3 AFAIK.


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Also Just got my RF glasses, so hopefully I can add to the discussion and help with any issues.


So far it seems like any issues are being corrected, I think once any problem with a projector or TV comes up, we can all address it and work thru it together.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20415219
> 
> 
> Do you know if your display supports 1080p at 60Hz? It sounds like, based on previous reports, that VIP products don't work if:
> 
> 
> 1. You plan to use a PS3 for 3D.
> 
> 2. Your display is not compatible with 1080p60.
> 
> 
> I think the PS3 assumes that since the VIP claims it supports HDMI 1.4 3D that your display should have no problem with 1080p60. Indeed that is the case for all 3D displays I know of because you need the bandwidth to support 1080p24 frame packed which is close to the same as 1080p60.
> 
> 
> So, this could be a bug in the PS3 (good luck getting it fixed), or it could also be a bug in the VIP product. If the problem lies in the VIP (the EDID in the VIP says it's compatible with 1080p60), then it might be as simple as changing its declared resolutions to max out at 1080i or 720p and that could fix it. This is in fact the way HDMI repeaters like the VIP are supposed to work. They are required to relay the downstream capabilities to the source.



Which Vip unit are you using, and with what display? You seem to have very technical knowledge that can come in handy here. Just interested in your setup and how its working.


----------



## HokeySmoke

I don't own a VIP product, I'm just a bystander trying to help out. I would have been first in line to get one if I wasn't so flicker sensitive. The technical knowledge comes from working in the field of consumer video products. I do have a 3D setup, but it's not owned by me personally.


----------



## walford

AFAIK the PS3 wll play3D games at 720p/60 per eye and will play 3D BR movies at 1080p/24 per eye, however, it does not support 3D games or movies at 1080p/60 per eye. Also I am not aware of any of the current standard generation of 3D TVs that supports 3D video at 1080p/60 per eye since it is not a HDMI 1.4a 3D format.


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20404644
> 
> 
> Yes, I tested the theatre on an older polaroid 26" 720p display and had no problem.
> 
> 
> Also on a 3 year old Vizio, what is the brand and model of your display? Is it capable of displaying 1080p at all?
> 
> 
> Trying to narrow it down for you.




I have a dlp samsung HLP5674, bought it in 2004. going on 7yrs









1920 x 1080i Vertical Frequency 60Hz, Pixel Clock 74.25 MHz

1280 x 720p Vertical Frequency 60Hz, Pixel Clock 74.25 MHz


Jonathan is looking in to it but thinks the odds are low for getting a firmware update to work with my tv as it maybe a technical limit.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/20417431
> 
> 
> AFAIK the PS3 wll play3D games at 720p/60 per eye and will play 3D BR movies at 1080p/24 per eye, however, it does not support 3D games or movies at 1080p/60 per eye. Also I am not aware of any of the current standard generation of 3D TVs that supports 3D video at 1080p/60 per eye since it is not a HDMI 1.4a 3D format.



That's exactly right, but the issue occurs during the time when the PS3 expects you to see their crossbar interface. If you've gone through the automated display detection, and once it thinks you're a 3D display, it seems to only output at 1080p60 (at least with the VIP in the loop). Therefore, if your display doesn't like 1080p60, you have a problem because you cannot use the PS3 main interface. As I previously stated, I don't know of any HDMI 3D displays that are not compatible with 1080p60, and I'm not talking about 3D here.


----------



## nunofcp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfergie* /forum/post/20411465
> 
> 
> Best results with mine in my small HT with Mitsubishi HC1500... PS3> 3DVIP> HC1500 (older receiver with optical for audio), had good results the other night in my BT till I moved the VIP after my receiver with a Mitsubishi HC3800... some flickering but livable & I will try the RF emitter and glasses...



Hello, i need your help. Im from Portugal and i have a mitsu Hc3800 too.

I usualy go to the movie theaters with my kids watching 3D movies.

I have a few questions for you:

In your opinion how you compare the picture with the VIP box and the 3800 to the movie theaters in , light level, color and flickering?

In the movie theaters the picture is too dimm but is acceptable for me. Its the only 3D picture i know to compare with.

The mitsu. 3800 have a nice fullhd picture and if the 3d picture with the VIP were acceptable i will buy the VIP theater rather than a 720p 3D new projector.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20416478
> 
> 
> I don't own a VIP product, I'm just a bystander trying to help out. I would have been first in line to get one if I wasn't so flicker sensitive. The technical knowledge comes from working in the field of consumer video products. I do have a 3D setup, but it's not owned by me personally.



Oh ok, I thought maybe you had a bad experience with it, it just seemed like you are always saying why it won't work instead of why it does.


Do you have flicker problems with your current setup?


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nunofcp* /forum/post/20418346
> 
> 
> Hello, i need your help. Im from Portugal and i have a mitsu Hc3800 too.
> 
> I usualy go to the movie theaters with my kids watching 3D movies.
> 
> I have a few questions for you:
> 
> In your opinion how you compare the picture with the VIP box and the 3800 to the movie theaters in , light level, color and flickering?
> 
> In the movie theaters the picture is too dimm but is acceptable for me. Its the only 3D picture i know to compare with.
> 
> The mitsu. 3800 have a nice fullhd picture and if the 3d picture with the VIP were acceptable i will buy the VIP theater rather than a 720p 3D new projector.



I'm going to have to hook it up like I originally did directly between the BD player and the HC3800 to play with some more, be aware that even my 65" Mitsubishi DLP loses quite a bit of brightness in 3D mode... not sure what gain there would be with the RF glasses, but you may be better off with the 720p FPTV or just hold off a bit till more of us figure the VIP Theater out.


----------



## calbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20415516
> 
> 
> Try this,......
> 
> 
> 1. Dip switch #1 in down position
> 
> 2. Theatre placed after the PS3 Before the receiver.
> 
> 3. Unplug the Theatre from power
> 
> 4. Power on theatre
> 
> 5. Power on PS3 using reset, by holding the PS3 power till it beeps a second time
> 
> you should see a screen asking to set your screen size, then go from there.
> 
> Also pressing the p1 button is only to force SbS, and TnB from things like a cable box or XBOX 360, you shouldnt be using it on the PS3 AFAIK.



Thanks Chezbrgr


I tried per your directions and I got the PS3 to recognize the 3D once out of five tries. After the PS3 asked for the screen size and recognized that I have a 3D display. I tried to play Tron 3D. Once it loaded, Tron said that I did not have a 3D display. When I exited, the Display setting in the PS3 no longer said I had a 3D display. I was able to get the Theatre to play 3D through my SageTV from a ISO of a 3D movie. I did get a 3D picture, however, it was too dark to be acceptable even with my room being completely dark. I think it's time to buy a either a Optoma HD66 or HD20. My HS10 is 7-8 years old and this is a perfect reason to upgrade my theater.


----------



## erany2

Got my Theatre and RF glasses yesterday. I had a chance to test it with SBS

3D MKV movie. The 3D effects look amazing with no ghosting but with flickering on bright scenes. Trying to reduce the brightness on the emitter helped a little. I am still playing with it and hopefully will get better results.

If anyone has any suggestions or questions please post it here.


P.S. I have an Epson 8500UB projector.


----------



## nunofcp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erany2* /forum/post/20420184
> 
> 
> Got my Theatre and RF glasses yesterday. I had a chance to test it with SBS
> 
> 3D MKV movie. The 3D effects looks amazing with no ghosting but with flickering on bright scenes. Trying to reduce the brightness on the emitter helped a little. I am still playing with it and hopefully will get better results.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions or questions please post it here.
> 
> 
> P.S. I have an Epson 8500UB projector.



Hello, same questions i made before.

How the performance with 60hz compare with 3D movies in the theaters in terms of luminance, flickering and deph?

Its a good investiment? Or we have spend in a new 720p projector?

I have mitsubishi HC3800


----------



## erany2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nunofcp* /forum/post/20420228
> 
> 
> Hello, same questions i made before.
> 
> How the performance with 60hz compare with 3D movies in the theaters in terms of luminance, flickering and deph?
> 
> Its a good investiment? Or we have spend in a new 720p projector?
> 
> I have mitsubishi HC3800



The only issue is the flickering (it is not that bad), but i guess i can get better results by adjusting the RF emitter. The 3D effects are amazing and so is the depth.

I had to reduce the brightness in order to reduce the flickering so expect a luminance decrease. (note that you also have a luminance decrease in public theatres when putting on the glasses). In order to compensate the luminance decrease i use the projector with dynamic mode.

I love my Epson 8500 and won't give it up for a 720P projector just for 3D (at least until 1080p 3D projectors become more affordable), so for me it is a good investment. If i'll manage to reduce the flickering I would be more than happy.


----------



## nunofcp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erany2* /forum/post/20420253
> 
> 
> The only issue is the flickering (it is not that bad), but i guess i can get better results by adjusting the RF emitter. The 3D effects are amazing and so is the depth.
> 
> I had to reduce the brightness in order to reduce the flickering so expect a luminance decrease. (note that you also have a luminance decrease in public theatres).
> 
> I love my Epson 8500 and won't give it up for a 720P projector just for 3D (at least until 1080p 3D projectors become more affordable), so for me it is a good investment. If i'll manage to reduce the flickering I would be more than happy.



Thanks i feel the same way.

By the way, where are you from?


----------



## nunofcp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erany2* /forum/post/20420280
> 
> 
> I am from Israel.



How much you paid for the VIP and the RF glasses and where you bought the equipment?


----------



## erany2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nunofcp* /forum/post/20420286
> 
> 
> How much you paid for the VIP and the RF glasses and where you bought the equipment?



I bought it directly from VIP (Jonathan) and it cost 700$ + shipping (as advertized earlier on this thread).


----------



## lee-1

just bought the vip theatre ,but dont want to give up my 1.3a reciever just yet,will a bluray player such as the panasonic bdt310 with two HDMI out solve this problem for me , or should i just get a new reciever thats 1.4a, this is my delima??


----------



## mcstiles

Has anyone had any experience yet with this projector???


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mcstiles* 
Has anyone had any experience yet with this projector???
i think you should contact Jonathan at VIP directly. He is in contact with JVC regarding my RS1u. The RS1 doesn't frame lock so they are trying to figure out a fix for this. They have upwards of 500 projector models working and had three manufacturers issue firmware updates to fix this issue.


VIP will do everything possible to get your projector working. The support has been great so far.


On my DLA-RS1 when I do have the frames aligned the 3D is fabulous! Granted you lose 80% of your light output. if you're getting 20ft-L plus off your screen in 2D performance you should be in good shape.


Ron


----------



## nunofcp

Anybody that Already have the VIP products and a 60hz projector must try to see 3D in 480P resolution, maybe we will get less flickering.


----------



## ironerone

if anyone has the casio xj-a130 pj the displayer works great with 20000 hr on the laser/led light it has to be good


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nunofcp* /forum/post/20423430
> 
> 
> Anybody that Already have the VIP products and a 60hz projector must try to see 3D in 480P resolution, maybe we will get less flickering.



What is the thinking here? That the image will refresh faster at the lower resolution?


I don't think it will help, as the flicker is more related to the refresh frequency and how the emitter/glasses handle it. Additionally, I would think that any benefits in terms of image refresh response would be offset by the lag introduced by rescaling.


----------



## nunofcp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20424676
> 
> 
> What is the thinking here? That the image will refresh faster at the lower resolution?
> 
> 
> I don't think it will help, as the flicker is more related to the refresh frequency and how the emitter/glasses handle it. Additionally, I would think that any benefits in terms of image refresh response would be offset by the lag introduced by rescaling.



Saw somewhere, that to reduce Flicker in a screen we must remember:

Higher resolution higher refresh rates we need. Why: because the display need less time to run 480p lines than with 720p or 1080p lines.

I think the glasses can work with lower resolutions.

You can choose in the PS3 the resolution output.

I dont know if This will be working.

Remember im not a VIP 3D product owner yet, im only trying to help here.


----------



## jem454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nunofcp* /forum/post/20425044
> 
> 
> Saw somewhere, that to reduce Flicker in a screen we must remember:
> 
> Higher resolution higher refresh rates we need. Why: because the display need less time to run 480p lines than with 720p or 1080p lines.
> 
> I think the glasses can work with lower resolutions.
> 
> You can choose in the PS3 the resolution output.
> 
> I dont know if This will be working.
> 
> Remember im not a VIP 3D product owner yet, im only trying to help here.



Changing resolution wouldnt matter. Many gamers used shutterglasses years ago myself included on crt monitors. With my cheap monitor lowering resolution to 480 I could run at 100 hz. Anything less than 85hz the flicker is going to be easily detectable and bothersome to most people. However, the 3d itself is just as good at 60hz as it is at 120hz.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jem454* /forum/post/20425294
> 
> 
> Changing resolution wouldnt matter. Many gamers used shutterglasses years ago myself included on crt monitors. With my cheap monitor lowering resolution to 480 I could run at 100 hz. Anything less than 85hz the flicker is going to be easily detectable and bothersome to most people. However, the 3d itself is just as good at 60hz as it is at 120hz.



What _might_ help (and those more technically savvy than I can chime in here if it's unfeasable) is to look at modifying the glasses/emitter setup. If one were to play 60hz content, but run the emitter at 120hz, the flicker could theoretically be reduced.


The problem is that the emitter is hard-coded to a L-R-L-R sequence; one would need to hack the hardware or firmware to output a L-L-R-R signal for the glasses. The idea would be to mimic the "double-flash" method used in projectors to reduce flicker on 24fps film in theaters.


I've emailed Bit Cauldron, and they simply replied that their emitter is not capable of it. However, if there are some brave & enterprising users with technical knowledge out there...


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20426287
> 
> 
> What _might_ help (and those more technically savvy than I can chime in here if it's unfeasable) is to look at modifying the glasses/emitter setup. If one were to play 60hz content, but run the emitter at 120hz, the flicker could theoretically be reduced.
> 
> 
> The problem is that the emitter is hard-coded to a L-R-L-R sequence; one would need to hack the hardware or firmware to output a L-L-R-R signal for the glasses. The idea would be to mimic the "double-flash" method used in projectors to reduce flicker on 24fps film in theaters.
> 
> 
> I've emailed Bit Cauldron, and they simply replied that their emitter is not capable of it. However, if there are some brave & enterprising users with technical knowledge out there...



Actually if your display already refreshes 60p at 120Hz when ever the shutter glasses are open it already is double flashing for each eye. The flicker is still there because one eye is still off for 1/30th of a second. So our eyes still see the 30Hz flicker.


I don't mind it. I feel that IMAX movies flicker about as much as what I see with it running a 30Hz per eye. Sort of gives it a film look.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20426614
> 
> 
> Actually if your display already refreshes 60p at 120Hz when ever the shutter glasses are open it already is double flashing for each eye. The flicker is still there because one eye is still off for 1/30th of a second. So our eyes still see the 30Hz flicker.



But I don't think most 60hz displays do this, unless they have some kind of frame doubling. I think the flicker mostly originates from the open/close cycle of the glasses.


A double-flash in the glasses might not work for a display type with a very distinct refresh cycle, such as lcd, but it may improve results with tech like dlp, where the image persistence is (I think) a bit greater. In other words, the signal refreshes 60 times/second, & each image stays on screen for most of that 1/60th of a second, and the glasses flash 120x/second. Factor in a long duty cycle (like the one that can be programmed on the rf emitter), and hack it to repeat L & R eye instead of alternating. What do you think?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20426836
> 
> 
> But I don't think most 60hz displays do this, unless they have some kind of frame doubling. I think the flicker mostly originates from the open/close cycle of the glasses.
> 
> 
> A double-flash in the glasses might not work for a display type with a very distinct refresh cycle, such as lcd, but it may improve results with tech like dlp, where the image persistence is (I think) a bit greater. In other words, the signal refreshes 60 times/second, & each image stays on screen for most of that 1/60th of a second, and the glasses flash 120x/second. Factor in a long duty cycle (like the one that can be programmed on the rf emitter), and hack it to repeat L & R eye instead of alternating. What do you think?



Not sure! I still think one eye still has too long of an off time and that is why we see the flicker. I just want my RS1 to work. It doesn't frame lock so I get a double image after a while due to Vsync drift. My last resort will be to tap off the Vsync in the RS1 so that the emitter is in sync with the RS1. I am willing to make that mod if I have too.


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Here is my mini review of the Vip RF Glasses.


First let me say that I find the weight and feel of the RF Glasses to be more comfortable than the original IR glasses I got from Vip, They also have a much wider lens than the IR.


The thing I like the most about them is the flexibility of the manual adjustment. I first tried them with my Epson HC8100 and was able to get a clean and clear ghost free image, after entering the manual tuning mode. As I said in another post it was suggested to me to use the joystiq for initial setup, to get it as close as possible, then if fine tuning was needed to use the software program for very fine adjustments. In terms of flicker the RF were much better mainly because of being able to reduce the duty cycle, as an example I have said before I expected some flicker with a 60Hz display, and have said many times that it for me is something that goes unnoticed as the viewing experience goes on.


Watching something like the Winter X games on ESPN 3D, and having the RF glasses I was able to reduce the duty cycle down to around 50 or 60 % and flicker was almost unnoticeable for me, YMMV.


Just an FYI for those getting these, and using the software for fine adjustments, the Included USB cable plugs into the emitter not the theatre unit. I did read some confusion on this.


I also had an opportunity to try the glasses, paired with an HD66, and once again I got a great image after some toying with the joystiq, obviously because I had them set for the Epson, the Image was clean and clear, and of course with the HD 66 there was no noticeable flicker.

The interesting thing to me was after looking at both projectors, I could not tell a difference watching a Blu Ray between the two, I thought I should being one was 1080p and one was 720p, but I just couldn't say one had a better image than the other. The only visible difference to me was obviously the HD66 was brighter, and that's it.


All in all I am thrilled with every product I have tried from Vip. Also the level of attention they have paid to any issues that have come up is absolutely astounding. As someone pointed out earlier with over 500 units in the field, a few minor bugs that are being worked on, or already resolved, and a growing business, I continue to remain impressed by them and their products. I can't wait to see whats next for them.


In closing let me say this, I think I will be staying with the RF glasses over the IR for one main reason,

FLEXIBILITY!!! I now feel confident that whatever product I but from now on, Having the Vip Theatre, and The RF glasses, I wont be wondering what I will need next. I think This combo does it all.

One last note, For anyone having any issues with a Vip product, they are a wonderful company that is more than willing to go the extra mile to help a customer out, so call them when you have a problem and address it, I'm confident it will get resolved. I have a busy time in my life right now as some pressing family matters are at hand, so I don't think I will be in here as much as I have in the past, but I will absolutely try and help when possible. Thank you all for making this such a great thread, and I only hope you are enjoying your Vip product Half as much as I am.


----------



## stuart628

yet another ebay listing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MESELX:IT 


I wish I would have seen this before I bought mine....oh well it will save someone some money.


By the way I do have to say I am loving this little box, it has been well worth the money for me...and I like the fact that I can use it on any of my 3 tv's!


----------



## walford

I do not believe that the 8100 can accept 1080p/120Hz 3D content and display the fields sequentially.

I was under the impression that the 8100 which has a native resolution of 1920x1080 can display 1080p/60 2D content.

However for 3D content I beleive that it divides the screen into 2 1280x720 pixel fields and displays them sequentialy when receiving 720p/120 3D frame sequential content.

Better to state that I beleive that the 8100 works exactlly like the 1080p RP DLP Mits xx738 and xx838 3d models or when receiving HDMI 1.4 3d Format or other 3D ready DLP RP models when receiving Checkerboard format by spliting the screen into 2 960x 1080 fields and displaying them sequentially.


----------



## Skiiermike

ok so I'm about to pull the trigger on the theater for use with my Benq W6000. When it was mentioned earlier to reduce the duty cycle with the rf glasses, what does that mean? Should I be able to adjust it to almost no flicker. Since I haven't witnessed this flicker first hand is there anything to compare it to?


I have read every post for the theater and displayer so I think it's about time for me to make the purchase. Thats my biggest reasons for the above questions so I don't make a $900 mistake so any help is appreciated.


----------



## HokeySmoke

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* 
Do you have flicker problems with your current setup?
No. It's a passive system and has no flicker at all.


----------



## slvramalgam

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lee-1* 
just bought the vip theatre ,but dont want to give up my 1.3a reciever just yet,will a bluray player such as the panasonic bdt310 with two HDMI out solve this problem for me , or should i just get a new reciever thats 1.4a, this is my delima??
You don't need a 1.3 receiver to run 3D with the VIP. But you must hook up the VIP directly to the 3D source (in your case, the panasonic bdt310):


bdt310 ---> VIP---> 1.3 receiver ---> projector


At least that's how it is working for me.


----------



## mkoss

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* 
No. It's a passive system and has no flicker at all.
I'm curious. What are you using for a passive system? I'm headed that way and want to know what different people are using for a passive approach to 3D.


----------



## Electric_Haggis

Anyone know if this would work with an Optoma HD87?


Can't figure out if the HD87 can do 120Hz, or just 60Hz.


----------



## thebard

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* 
Anyone know if this would work with an Optoma HD87?


Can't figure out if the HD87 can do 120Hz, or just 60Hz.
Page 51 in the manual... the HD87 maxes out at a vertical frequency of 85hz, which means it would be limited to 60hz operation with the 3d Theatre.


----------



## HokeySmoke

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mkoss* 
I'm curious. What are you using for a passive system? I'm headed that way and want to know what different people are using for a passive approach to 3D.
Sorry, I can't discuss it. As I alluded to earlier, it's my employer's and I am not representing them here.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20428847
> 
> 
> ok so I'm about to pull the trigger on the theater for use with my Benq W6000...any help is appreciated.



I suggest contacting VIP to make sure your projector will work with their device. The Reon processor chip inside is similar in many ways to the Gennum chip in the RS1, as well as the Realta mentioned in the other thread. If they've already tested 500 projector models then maybe it's made it to their list already.


----------



## Skiiermike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest contacting VIP to make sure your projector will work with their device. The Reon processor chip inside is similar in many ways to the Gennum chip in the RS1, as well as the Realta mentioned in the other thread. If they've already tested 500 projector models then maybe it's made it to their list already.



Thanks but I already contacted them. All they said was it will work well. That doesn't really help because that's what any typical sale person would say.


I'm looking for some more hands on experience.


----------



## Electric_Haggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20429095
> 
> 
> Page 51 in the manual... the HD87 maxes out at a vertical frequency of 85hz, which means it would be limited to 60hz operation with the 3d Theatre.



Cheers.

Do you have an HD87 (or 86)?

If so, how does it perform with this?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* /forum/post/20429636
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Do you have an HD87 (or 86)?
> 
> If so, how does it perform with this?



I have an HD70... it's a 720p, dlp, non-3d projector.


I gave a brief review earlier in this thread; it performs well, good depth, good color, some flickering on bright content due to the 60hz refresh. I would recommend the rf glasses if you purchase.


----------



## Ricanmeng

Hello guys,


I have an Integra DTR-30.3 (3D) capable, all the game systems, a HTPC, and the VIP Theater on the way connected to an Acer H5360. If running all sources including DirecTV through the receiver, should I anticipate any problems or potential dip switch adjustments using DLP Link Glasses?


----------



## jem454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20428847
> 
> 
> ok so I'm about to pull the trigger on the theater for use with my Benq W6000. When it was mentioned earlier to reduce the duty cycle with the rf glasses, what does that mean? Should I be able to adjust it to almost no flicker. Since I haven't witnessed this flicker first hand is there anything to compare it to?
> 
> 
> I have read every post for the theater and displayer so I think it's about time for me to make the purchase. Thats my biggest reasons for the above questions so I don't make a $900 mistake so any help is appreciated.



Its tough to give a comparison, but look at this link. The light is running at 60hz.

The flashing you see in the light is what you will see on your video. Its not really noticable as much during mid to darker scenes, but very noticable in brighter scenes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiCTntOo5y4


----------



## Skiiermike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jem454* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Its tough to give a comparison, but look at this link. The light is running at 60hz.
> 
> The flashing you see in the light is what you will see on your video. Its not really noticable as much during mid to darker scenes, but very noticable in brighter scenes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiCTntOo5y4



Thank you very much. If that is what it looks like I will be more then happy especially since it's only really that bad during bright scenes. All this time I thought flicker was the screen going completely black and then back on for noticeable periods of time.


----------



## adude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20426836
> 
> 
> But I don't think most 60hz displays do this, unless they have some kind of frame doubling. I think the flicker mostly originates from the open/close cycle of the glasses.
> 
> 
> A double-flash in the glasses might not work for a display type with a very distinct refresh cycle, such as lcd, but it may improve results with tech like dlp, where the image persistence is (I think) a bit greater. In other words, the signal refreshes 60 times/second, & each image stays on screen for most of that 1/60th of a second, and the glasses flash 120x/second. Factor in a long duty cycle (like the one that can be programmed on the rf emitter), and hack it to repeat L & R eye instead of alternating. What do you think?



I think you are onto something here. Yes, the flicker is caused by the on/off of the shutter glasses. One can do this test, run the display at 60 Hz with 3D. Don't use the glasses and look at display with your eyes. Do you see flicker? No. We have been watching the videos at 60 Hz and don't notice it.


Although, it could be because one eye is totally switched off for 1/30 sec. If the shutters are run at 120 Hz with LL-RR sequence, then we get 2 lefts or rights per 60 Hz. That is one eye is still switched off for 1/30 sec. So that may not cause flicker to go away.


----------



## Donnacha

Hi - I'm over in the US next week on business and was wondering if the VIP products can be bought instore anywhere at specific retailers or is it mail order only?


Thanks !


----------



## stuart628




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnacha* /forum/post/20431834
> 
> 
> Hi - I'm over in the US next week on business and was wondering if the VIP products can be bought instore anywhere at specific retailers or is it mail order only?
> 
> 
> Thanks !



mail order only right now.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/20431611
> 
> 
> I think you are onto something here. Yes, the flicker is caused by the on/off of the shutter glasses. One can do this test, run the display at 60 Hz with 3D. Don't use the glasses and look at display with your eyes. Do you see flicker? No. We have been watching the videos at 60 Hz and don't notice it.
> 
> 
> Although, it could be because one eye is totally switched off for 1/30 sec. If the shutters are run at 120 Hz with LL-RR sequence, then we get 2 lefts or rights per 60 Hz. That is one eye is still switched off for 1/30 sec. So that may not cause flicker to go away.



Good points. I guess it depends on whether noticeable flicker is more related to the off time of the shutters, or to the transition between on & off. I'm thinking the latter, because I think it's more temporal in nature, but I could be wrong.


120hz signal: LR LR LR LR LR LR LR LR

120 shutter: LR LR LR LR LR LR LR LR

= no noticeable flicker


60hz signal: L_ R_ L_ R_ L_ R_ L_ R_

60hz shutter: L_ R_ L_ R_ L_ R_ L_ R_

= flicker


60hz signal: L_ R_ L_ R_ L_ R_ L_ R_

120 shutter: LL RR LL RR LL RR LL RR

= less flicker?


It would also be affected by how quickly each screen draw decays, which translates to it being very display-type dependent. Still, it might be worth someone's time to try... could change the game for 3d-ready tech!


----------



## calbaby

Does anyone know where to buy an extension to the Din3 cable for the IR transmitter. Ultimate3dheaven is sold out and has no ETA for when they will get new stock.


----------



## Donnacha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stuart628* /forum/post/20431935
> 
> 
> mail order only right now.



that's a shame - thanks for the info !


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20429292
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't discuss it. As I alluded to earlier, it's my employer's and I am not representing them here.



Then PM me to discuss it if you can.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20429292
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't discuss it. As I alluded to earlier, it's my employer's and I am not representing them here.



Then PM me to discuss it if you can.


----------



## Ste-lar7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20431094
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. If that is what it looks like I will be more then happy especially since it's only really that bad during bright scenes. All this time I thought flicker was the screen going completely black and then back on for noticeable periods of time.



+1


This is enough to do it for me. I am ordering the Theater system plus the RF glasses.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jem454* /forum/post/20430651
> 
> 
> Its tough to give a comparison, but look at this link. The light is running at 60hz.
> 
> The flashing you see in the light is what you will see on your video. Its not really noticable as much during mid to darker scenes, but very noticable in brighter scenes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiCTntOo5y4



Good find, & thanks for posting this. It probably comes closer than anything else in conveying the effect, which would be difficult to capture on video.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

Trying to setup the VIP theater for my friend, made a power supply for the IR emitter....


No LEDs light up on the emitter... Could it be bad?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/20434572
> 
> 
> Trying to setup the VIP theater for my friend, made a power supply for the IR emitter....
> 
> 
> No LEDs light up on the emitter... Could it be bad?



If you're using the IR emitter, you shouldn't need a separate power supply for the emitter; it gets power through the sync cable from the VIP unit.


----------



## mkoss

Quote:

Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* 
Trying to setup the VIP theater for my friend, made a power supply for the IR emitter....


No LEDs light up on the emitter... Could it be bad?
Besides what the Bard said. You need to have the VIP connected to a 3D source and it turned on to see the emitter LED's on. I would be careful making a supply to insure polarities are correct. I had to make one myself from another 5VDC source by splicing the connector from the wall wart that could not supply enough power. before I cut the connector off I checked the polarity in the wires and labeled so when I connected it to the new source my polarity was correct.


----------



## jem454

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thebard* 
Good find, & thanks for posting this. It probably comes closer than anything else in conveying the effect, which would be difficult to capture on video.
Just trying to help some people before spending their money. Just keep in mind the flickering will sometimes be better than whats in the video, and sometimes worse. But it will always be there at that speed.


Now that I think about it I believe that may be a best case scenario on DLP only projectors. Lcd's and LCOS may present different timing related problems.


Also for the people talking about running glasses at 120hz with the display at 60hz, this has also been tried before and doesn't work. Even LL-RR at 120 will cause flickering as its the relatively slow timing alternating from left eye to right eye causing the flickering.


As for me, I dont have a new 1080p projector so I am selling my optoma hd65 and just bought the acer. Just waiting on my glasses.


For those that are interested the hd65 or any dlp projector will work with 3dvision "without having to buy 3dvision" and Edimensional glasses. Probably a much cheaper decision, although this is computer based only.


----------



## thebard

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jem454* 
Just trying to help some people before spending their money. Just keep in mind the flickering will sometimes be better than whats in the video, and sometimes worse. But it will always be there at that speed.


Now that I think about it I believe that may be a best case scenario on DLP only projectors. Lcd's and LCOS may present different timing related problems.


Also for the people talking about running glasses at 120hz with the display at 60hz, this has also been tried before and doesn't work. Even LL-RR at 120 will cause flickering as its the relatively slow timing alternating from left eye to right eye causing the flickering.


As for me, I dont have a new 1080p projector so I am selling my optoma hd65 and just bought the acer. Just waiting on my glasses.


For those that are interested the hd65 or any dlp projector will work with 3dvision "without having to buy 3dvision" and Edimensional glasses. Probably a much cheaper decision, although this is computer based only.
Yeah, I have a dlp projector. Flicker is minimal, and only presents on scenes with a bright white or yellow cast. As an example: for those who own Under the Sea, the shot of the volcano in the yellow mist at the beginning flickers quite a bit, but all the bright underwater scenes are flawless. In Despicable Me, the white menu sequences, and the shots of Vector's lair, and the bright windows in Gru's living room are the trouble spots.


Definitely worth the price of admission IMO, enough so that I will hold off buying a 3d-ready pj, at least until manufacturers decide that adding 3d as a feature to their products doesn't mean taking away other features like lens shift, keystone adjustment, color management... or affordable 1080p!


----------



## rochet

I have a quick question, I have a 60hz samsung lcd, will the rf glasses work with that or do I have to get the ir glasses?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rochet* /forum/post/20436937
> 
> 
> I have a quick question, I have a 60hz samsung lcd, will the rf glasses work with that or do I have to get the ir glasses?



Just order the RF glasses! You can tweak the RF glasses plus you don't need to be line of sight for the glasses to sync up.


----------



## zombiehunter47

Can get an external DLP Link emitter for DLP Link on a HD66? The signal coming straight out of the projector gets lost easily because of the way I have my setup, anyone to the left of the projector have to look at the screen at an angle because if they look straight ahead the signal gets lost and the glasses start to flicker.


----------



## johnsmith808

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zombiehunter47* 
Can get an external DLP Link emitter for DLP Link on a HD66? The signal coming straight out of the projector gets lost easily because of the way I have my setup, anyone to the left of the projector have to look at the screen at an angle because if they look straight ahead the signal gets lost and the glasses start to flicker.
I'm pretty sure you don't want to invest in an IR emitter and compatible glasses, but I'll say this anyway. DLP link, to my eyes, destroys contrast ratio. I compared dlp link and IR and it's no contest. IR looks much better. Plus that would solve your sync issues as well.


----------



## wanab

Theater doesn't work. Acer 5360'Pany110,Direct from Panny to Theater to Acer.When power off get 2D video.Power & link light on. When push P1 all 3 lights come on.Power,link and 3D on.No video signal at all. Defective unit ? I had the displayer before the Theater hooked up same way and worked great. Wanted Theater for pc. Now what ?


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanab* /forum/post/20446590
> 
> 
> Theater doesn't work. Acer 5360'Pany110,Direct from Panny to Theater to Acer.When power off get 2D video.Power & link light on. When push P1 all 3 lights come on.Power,link and 3D on.No video signal at all. Defective unit ? I had the displayer before the Theater hooked up same way and worked great. Wanted Theater for pc. Now what ?



Same USB power source as the Displayer?


I didn't find a reliable power source till my third adapter. The first one I tried lit the lights, but didn't pass HD video.


----------



## WiFi-Spy

I can confirm the IR Emitter and Glasses from the Mitsubishi 3D starter kit work fine with the VIP Theater (connected to an Optoma HD66.)


I helped a friend set this up.... He picked up the Kit for $169 at Fry's ( includes 2 Glasses)


----------



## nunofcp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiFi-Spy* /forum/post/20447864
> 
> 
> I can confirm the IR Emitter and Glasses from the Mitsubishi 3D starter kit work fine with the VIP Theater (connected to an Optoma HD66.)
> 
> 
> I helped a friend set this up.... He picked up the Kit for $169 at Fry's ( includes 2 Glasses)



If This kit works fine with the VIP theater and 60hz projectors, we will have to make a smaller investiment.


----------



## wanab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaverJ* /forum/post/20447212
> 
> 
> Same USB power source as the Displayer?
> 
> 
> I didn't find a reliable power source till my third adapter. The first one I tried lit the lights, but didn't pass HD video.



Same power supply and still no 3D video...........


----------



## Skiiermike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nunofcp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If This kit works fine with the VIP theater and 60hz projectors, we will have to make a smaller investiment.



does it allow tuning like the RF kit or do we still need the RF kit for the flexibility?


----------



## nunofcp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20448509
> 
> 
> does it allow tuning like the RF kit or do we still need the RF kit for the flexibility?



That is my question too.

All VIP actual owners talk about more adjustements with the RF glasses than the IR's to reduce the Flicker.

This VIP products are very expensive at the moment, and All the new solutions to reduce the price are wellcome.

Does anybody knows where we can buy the VIP products here in EU?


----------



## Brian Hampton

Hey,


A heads up for 3d-VIP buyers. CurtPalme dot com now sells them cheaper than cosigna. What I don't understand is they claim the money goes directly to cosigna so I can't see why it costs less but whatever.


Edit- Double checking the prices are the same for some items. The 3D-Displayer in particular is $20 cheaper from Curt's site.


-Brian


----------



## johnsmith808

If anyone is interested, I have my 3d-vip DISPLAYER for sale on videogon:

http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.p...-vip-Displayer


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/20451174
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have my 3d-vip DISPLAYER for sale on videogon:
> 
> http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.p...-vip-Displayer



I'm interested. The only reason I didn't try to buy it already is because I can't get the rest of what I would need to test it.


Or wait.... I guess I could test it without the emitter and glasses now that I think about it. I wouldn't be able to test to see if my pj does the frame locking or clocking or whatever that stuff is though.


-Brian


----------



## johnsmith808

Just making sure you know it's the Displayer and not the Theater. I know that this is the Theater thread.


----------



## lock2010

CurtPalme offer 1 pair 3D glasses (with RF emitter) for 199.99 USD.

Consignia.ca offer 1 set 3D glasses (with RF emitter) for 199.99 CAD.


----------



## sofakng

I'm VERY interested in this but always thought that 3D at 60 Hz was awful (not from experience but from what I've heard).


Does anybody know how well this would work with the Sanyo PLV-Z5? (720p projector)


Here's information from the manual:

Scanning Frequency: H-sync: 15 kHz - 80 kHz, V-sync: 50 Hz- 100 Hz


However, under "System Modes" it only shows 59.94/60 Hz and 50 Hz for HDMI. Does this mean the 3D VIP would only work in 60 Hz mode and not 100/120 Hz?


I would really greatly appreciate any information on this... 3D on my 110" screen in my theater would be incredible (and I can't afford a new projector so this would be perfect if it works good)


----------



## nathan_h

Searching this thread, I don't see any JVC RS20 owners who have purchased this unit. And the one earlier gen JVC person was having some trouble.


Any user reports I missed -- or maybe haven't been posted?


----------



## LaMaOne

@sofakng

I'm really hoping someone can answer that question because I'm in the same boat as you are. I have the older model, the Sanyo Z4. I know it's an old projector (have mine since 2006) with relative low light output (only 1000 ANSI lumens), so even if it works the 3D image will look rather dim, but I think I can live with that. I'm really wondering if the projector does frame locking.. I might just query VIP about this, although I doubt they have tested it.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofakng* /forum/post/20453527
> 
> 
> 
> Here's information from the manual:
> 
> Scanning Frequency: H-sync: 15 kHz - 80 kHz, V-sync: 50 Hz- 100 Hz
> 
> 
> However, under "System Modes" it only shows 59.94/60 Hz and 50 Hz for HDMI. Does this mean the 3D VIP would only work in 60 Hz mode and not 100/120 Hz?



Yes, that is what those specs mean.


----------



## sofakng

OK - Thanks... If anybody has any information about frame locking please let me know










(...is frame locking a good thing or a bad thing?)


----------



## plissken99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20454049
> 
> 
> Searching this thread, I don't see any JVC RS20 owners who have purchased this unit. And the one earlier gen JVC person was having some trouble.
> 
> 
> Any user reports I missed -- or maybe haven't been posted?



I would also like to know this. I have the JVC RS2 projector, but I want to be sure this device will work easily with my set up. Otherwise I have the Oppo BDP-93, with Pioneer 1120 3D ready reciever, so I should be set for 3D.


One other question though. The RS2 accepts both 60z and 24hz signals. If watching a BD in 1080p 24z, should the switch be set to 60hz or 120hz?


Also, has anyone compared this device to an actual 3D enabled display of a similar type? I'd be interested how it actually stacks up to a 3D display.


----------



## DarthBuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20454315
> 
> 
> The RS2 accepts both 60z and 24hz signals. If watching a BD in 1080p 24z, should the switch be set to 60hz or 120hz?



since it's a 60hz projector, you'll want to set the switch to 60hz.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20454315
> 
> 
> I would also like to know this. I have the JVC RS2 projector, but I want to be sure this device will work easily with my set up. Otherwise I have the Oppo BDP-93, with Pioneer 1120 3D ready reciever, so I should be set for 3D.
> 
> 
> One other question though. The RS2 accepts both 60z and 24hz signals. If watching a BD in 1080p 24z, should the switch be set to 60hz or 120hz?
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone compared this device to an actual 3D enabled display of a similar type? I'd be interested how it actually stacks up to a 3D display.



RS1 owner here and so far no new news on a fix for the frame lock issue with the RS1. The refresh rate drifts in respect to the incoming video which the VIP is using to sync the glasses. I have no idea if the RS2 or RS20 frame lock or not so I can't tell you if it will work. When the frames are lined up it does work and can look very good. I am waiting to find out if JVC will cough up a firmware update to fix or add frame lock to the incoming video signal. A few other manufacturers have fixed older projectors when VIP asked. VIP has made contact with JVC on this problem. Still no update yet.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20454698
> 
> 
> RS1 owner here and so far no new news on a fix for the frame lock issue with the RS1. The refresh rate drifts in respect to the incoming video which the VIP is using to sync the glasses. I have no idea if the RS2 or RS20 frame lock or not so I can't tell you if it will work. When the frames are lined up it does work and can look very good. I am waiting to find out if JVC will cough up a firmware update to fix or add frame lock to the incoming video signal. A few other manufacturers have fixed older projectors when VIP asked. VIP has made contact with JVC on this problem. Still no update yet.



Interesting. Any way to tell in the JVC literature (spec sheet) for other projectors (like the RS20) whether it does frame lock?


Is there a list of projectors that VIP has tested?


Is there a way for me to test my RS20?


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20454706
> 
> 
> Interesting. Any way to tell in the JVC literature (spec sheet) for other projectors (like the RS20) whether it does frame lock?
> 
> 
> Is there a list of projectors that VIP has tested?
> 
> 
> Is there a way for me to test my RS20?



I'm interested too. My projector is Sony but it's LCOS like your JVC. From what I've read there's no way to test for the frame locking,... aside from getting a 3D-Vip product in hand.


-Brian


----------



## sofakng

What happens if our projectors don't support frame locking? Is it immediately noticeable (ie. it just won't work) or does it slowly get out of sync after several minutes?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofakng* /forum/post/20455174
> 
> 
> What happens if our projectors don't support frame locking? Is it immediately noticeable (ie. it just won't work) or does it slowly get out of sync after several minutes?



Exactly! Slowly over a few minutes you start to see both frames in each eye so it starts as slight ghosting and then becomes a double image until it sync's back up again with the eyes swapped in some cases.


If VIP can't get JVC to release firmware to fix it I plan to make a little circuit that will drive the emitter using Vsync in the RS1. I have the shop manual for my RS1 and its easy to tap off Vsync. It's already attached to a gate that goes to a test point. I may need to pass it through a circuit that divides by two to get it to the frequency required to drive the emitter. I am still waiting for now to find out if VIP can resolve this another way.


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20456123
> 
> 
> Exactly! Slowly over a few minutes you start to see both frames in each eye so it starts as slight ghosting and then becomes a double image until it sync's back up again with the eyes swapped in some cases.
> 
> 
> If VIP can't get JVC to release firmware to fix it I plan to make a little circuit that will drive the emitter using Vsync in the RS1. I have the shop manual for my RS1 and its easy to tap off Vsync. It's already attached to a gate that goes to a test point. I may need to pass it through a circuit that divides by two to get it to the frequency required to drive the emitter. I am still waiting for now to find out if VIP can resolve this another way.



Wow,... That's dedication. Good luck with that project. So you would say that the 3D effect you get from the RS1 is good? (Not counting the frame block issue.)


----------



## zombiehunter47

Threw my 3d vip theater up on ebay if anyones interested. I love it but im broke and i need the money.


----------



## HokeySmoke

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ronomy* 
If VIP can't get JVC to release firmware to fix it I plan to make a little circuit that will drive the emitter using Vsync in the RS1. I have the shop manual for my RS1 and its easy to tap off Vsync. It's already attached to a gate that goes to a test point. I may need to pass it through a circuit that divides by two to get it to the frequency required to drive the emitter. I am still waiting for now to find out if VIP can resolve this another way.
While the effort is laudable, this will not completely fix the problem. While it should correct the drift (provided you're attached to the vsync coming out of the scaler), the eyes will still flip when the outgoing frame becomes misaligned enough to the input frame that a frame is dropped or repeated. The drift is still there and the issue will manifest itself when the buffer fills up. Losing a single frame from the incoming stream means your eyes will be out of sync.


----------



## Skiiermike

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zombiehunter47*
Threw my 3d vip theater up on ebay if anyones interested. I love it but im broke and i need the money.
hey I just did a search on eBay and can't find it. Is there a link?


What setup did you use it with? did it work well?


Thanks


Mike


----------



## zombiehunter47

 http://cgi.ebay.com/VIP-3D-Theatre-3...item3367dfe59a 


ill give 5% off if someone in the forum wants it, just send me a message when you buy it and ill send you a correct invoice.


I had it set up with a Playstation 3, an Optoma HD66 and ultraclear DLP link glasses, the 3D looked fantastic! I also hooked up my laptop to play some 1080P MKVs at 24hz and that also worked great.


I also have 2 new pairs of ultraclear glasses listed, same deal 5% off for AVS members, just send me a message.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* 
While the effort is laudable, this will not completely fix the problem. While it should correct the drift (provided you're attached to the vsync coming out of the scaler), the eyes will still flip when the outgoing frame becomes misaligned enough to the input frame that a frame is dropped or repeated. The drift is still there and the issue will manifest itself when the buffer fills up. Losing a single frame from the incoming stream means your eyes will be out of sync.
Yeah I did think of this. That's why I am waiting to find out what VIP can come up with. I am hoping the frame transition will flip the emitter in the right direction but it may end up random. Vsync is the Vsync heading to each panel so I may have to divide by 4. I have not opened the projector to measure it yet.


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* 
Wow,... That's dedication. Good luck with that project. So you would say that the 3D effect you get from the RS1 is good? (Not counting the frame block issue.)
Yes when synced up it was fabulous! The depth is amazing.


----------



## johnsmith808

Just lowered the price on my Displayer:

http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.p...-vip-Displayer


----------



## nathan_h

I'd be sending you a note about the displayer if I was confident my jvc has frame lock.


----------



## adude

wow, lots of these are already showing up on ebay. I wonder what is making all the owners sell it.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/20457719
> 
> 
> wow, lots of these are already showing up on ebay. I wonder what is making all the owners sell it.



Where? There is one Theater unit on Ebay and that guy needs the money.


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20457269
> 
> 
> I'd be sending you a note about the displayer if I was confident my jvc has frame lock.



I know a great way you could find out.







Just kidding.


----------



## sanderdvd

I m also a JVC RS20 (HD750 in my case) owner and I will wait for someone to test it with the RS20 (or RS10, that s the the same as for technical specs) before I jump into this project.


----------



## nathan_h

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* 
I know a great way you could find out.







Just kidding.
If you were local, I'd invite you over for a test drive, for sure. But I'm not ready to plunk down the cash for a test, especially needing to buy glasses at retail, given that the only data available so far says it won't work with the JVC.










Heck, there aren't yet any easy, solid, economical sources of 3D rentals (Netflix, are you listening?) so I'm putting the cart before the horse on this one by considering the hardware before I have ready access to the software, anyway.


But I'll be watching these things in the wild and be ready to jump on them if it all starts coming together well.


----------



## plissken99

Does VIP offer a money back garentee if the product doesn't work for you? I would think if you can't get the device to function properly, a refund would be in order.


----------



## vinodk

Would 3D displayer work with my older plasma with HDMI 1.1 input with native resolution of 1365x768p? What resolution do I set the 3D displayer unit at?


----------



## adude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20457764
> 
> 
> Where? There is one Theater unit on Ebay and that guy needs the money.



There are 3 completed auctions at ebay for 3d vip theater in last 10 days or so. There is one now for sale there, and another displayer at videogon. I am just pointing out the trend.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20459273
> 
> 
> Does VIP offer a money back garentee if the product doesn't work for you? I would think if you can't get the device to function properly, a refund would be in order.



They certainly should. This would be a deal breaker for many of us, who cannot find reliable, multiple successful users with their display reporting good results. (By which I don't mean waiting on the display manufacturer to release a fix.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/20459609
> 
> 
> There are 3 completed auctions at ebay for 3d vip theater in last 10 days or so. There is one now for sale there, and another displayer at videogon. I am just pointing out the trend.



This might be nothing more than a symptom of the point above: If VIP doesn't have a robust refund policy for people that have trouble, ebay and videogon may be the preferred route.


----------



## zombiehunter47

VIP Theatre sold


10% Off if you buy it now and message me before you pay, just mention your an AVS member.


2 Ultraclear DLP Link Glasses NEW
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MESELX:IT 


2 Ultraclear DLP Link Glasses USED
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## plissken99

I just got an answer from Kal at Curt Palme's site answering a few of my questions, unfortunatly return policy wasn't among them. I just sent another email asking, I'll report the answer.


----------



## johnsmith808

I decided to try to return my Displayer to VIP. I'll let you guys know how that goes. Jonathan has been great about everything thus far so I am confident that he will honor his return policy.


----------



## Brian Hampton

Johnsmith,


Good plan. I wanted to buy it from ya but can't fit it into budget right now. Hope the return goes well.


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20460729
> 
> 
> I just got an answer from Kal at Curt Palme's site answering a few of my questions, unfortunatly return policy wasn't among them. I just sent another email asking, I'll report the answer.



Never saw your email (where'd you send it?) so I'll post here:

_Return policy: The 3D-Theatre and unopened 3D glasses may be returned for a full refund less shipping charges within 7 days of receipt, as long as the items are returned in new condition in the original box, with accessories, manual, etc. Used 3D glasses may not be returned for a refund for hygienic reasons._


The idea is to be fair. Re: the opened 3D glasses ... There's really no way to resell them once the hygienic packaging's been opened.


As information comes out about frame locking issues with various brands, I'll update the FAQ on my 3D-Theatre page. I keep adding to it as new information is revealed.


Kal


----------



## dzirkelb

Are there any more reviews of the panny ae4000 with this unit? I have read widerscreens, and it's leaning me towards buying it, but anymore reviews with this projector?


And, do I have to get the theater version to play .mkv files? Or, is there another way to rip 3D blu rays so the cheaper box will play them?


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kal* /forum/post/20461211
> 
> 
> 
> As information comes out about frame locking issues with various brands, I'll update the FAQ on my 3D-Theatre page. I keep adding to it as new information is revealed.
> 
> 
> Kal



Thanks, I'm very interested in knowing if the Sony SXRD projectors have the frame locking issues that are present in at one of the JVC brands.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20461890
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm very interested in knowing if the Sony SXRD projectors have the frame locking issues that are present in at one of the JVC brands.



I would ask Sony directly! JVC is going to look bad if they don't fix this. Runco did and two others according to Jonathan at VIP but he didn't tell me who.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kal* /forum/post/20461211
> 
> 
> Never saw your email (where'd you send it?) so I'll post here:
> 
> _Return policy: The 3D-Theatre and unopened 3D glasses may be returned for a full refund less shipping charges within 7 days of receipt, as long as the items are returned in new condition in the original box, with accessories, manual, etc. Used 3D glasses may not be returned for a refund for hygienic reasons._
> 
> 
> The idea is to be fair. Re: the opened 3D glasses ... There's really no way to resell them once the hygienic packaging's been opened.
> 
> 
> As information comes out about frame locking issues with various brands, I'll update the FAQ on my 3D-Theatre page. I keep adding to it as new information is revealed.
> 
> 
> Kal



Cool. I and several others will be watching the FAQ. Right now, it doesn't metion the JVC issues discussed here. It says:



> Quote:
> *How can I know if my digital display will have a "frame locking issue"?*
> 
> There's unfortunately no easy way to tell unless you talk to other owners of the same display or try it for yourself. There's no comprehensive list of which digital displays suffer from it. The good news is that it's extremely rare. With hundreds of units in the field so far the only complaint has been for a specific Runco model. After contacting Runco they issued a firmware update and the issue was fixed. Some others displays have been fixed by making display setting changes (ex: switching to "game" mode) in the display which will drop unnecessary processing from the display as is required for the content to sync properly.


----------



## plissken99

If I be the RS2 guinea pig, can I get someone here to agree buy the RF shutter glasses with transmitter(for $190 shipped) for if it doesn't work out?







PM me.


----------



## Skiiermike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20462887
> 
> 
> If I be the RS2 guinea pig, can I get someone here to agree buy the RF shutter glasses with transmitter(for $190 shipped) for if it doesn't work out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.



I'll have them shipped to Canada as long as it's withing the next week to 10 days. Which brings me to my question.


I Just purchased the Theater. I need the RF glasses. I will purchase 1 RF glasses and emitter kit and one other set of glasses.


Do I need anything else like a IR emitter to feed the RF emitter or does the RF plug into the Theater and work from there? I need to know what else I need to make this work.


Also do I need a 1.4 HDMI cable or will 1.3's work as I have a ton of them. I will be using it with a PS3, Xbox 360 and satellite.


Thanks,



Mike


----------



## tronlover20

Out of curiosity, has anyone with a 3D Vip theatre tested 2d movies or other content to convert into 3D other than 3d blu rays if so how to did u do it any answer will acceptable because I am planning on getting one thanks


----------



## plissken99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20462913
> 
> 
> I'll have them shipped to Canada as long as it's withing the next week to 10 days. Which brings me to my question.
> 
> 
> I Just purchased the Theater. I need the RF glasses. I will purchase 1 RF glasses and emitter kit and one other set of glasses.
> 
> 
> Do I need anything else like a IR emitter to feed the RF emitter or does the RF plug into the Theater and work from there? I need to know what else I need to make this work.
> 
> 
> Also do I need a 1.4 HDMI cable or will 1.3's work as I have a ton of them. I will be using it with a PS3, Xbox 360 and satellite.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



That would be tight since the device doesn't ship until May 25th. Unless you mean a week to 10 days from then, then yeah.


Also, you shouldn't need anything IR, the RF emitter transmits directly to the RF reciever in the glasses. If you bought my glasses and emitter(should I not keep them), then all you would need is the device. One emitter controls multiple glasses.


Oh, and the VIP works with any version of HDMI.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tronlover20* /forum/post/20463014
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone with a 3D Vip theatre tested 2d movies or other content to convert into 3D other than 3d blu rays if so how to did u do it any answer will acceptable because I am planning on getting one thanks



You understand that the unit does not do 2d-3d conversion, right? It enables 3d processing for 2d or 3d displays.


----------



## fpr




> Quote:
> How can I know if my digital display will have a "frame locking issue"?
> 
> There's unfortunately no easy way to tell unless you talk to other owners of the same display or try it for yourself. There's no comprehensive list of which digital displays suffer from it. The good news is that it's extremely rare. With hundreds of units in the field so far the only complaint has been for a specific Runco model. After contacting Runco they issued a firmware update and the issue was fixed. Some others displays have been fixed by making display setting changes (ex: switching to "game" mode) in the display which will drop unnecessary processing from the display as is required for the content to sync properly.



What Runco model had the problem with "frame locking"?


----------



## giudante




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erany2* /forum/post/20420253
> 
> 
> The only issue is the flickering (it is not that bad), but i guess i can get better results by adjusting the RF emitter. The 3D effects are amazing and so is the depth.
> 
> I had to reduce the brightness in order to reduce the flickering so expect a luminance decrease. (note that you also have a luminance decrease in public theatres when putting on the glasses). In order to compensate the luminance decrease i use the projector with dynamic mode.
> 
> I love my Epson 8500 and won't give it up for a 720P projector just for 3D (at least until 1080p 3D projectors become more affordable), so for me it is a good investment. If i'll manage to reduce the flickering I would be more than happy.



Hi Erany, I've got a epson 5500, same of yours 8500, tell me if you can activate the Frame Interpolation while watching 3D contents with vip theatre.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/20461300
> 
> 
> Are there any more reviews of the panny ae4000 with this unit? I have read widerscreens, and it's leaning me towards buying it, but anymore reviews with this projector?
> 
> 
> And, do I have to get the theater version to play .mkv files? Or, is there another way to rip 3D blu rays so the cheaper box will play them?



I am only aware of one user and that was an AE3000. I will be testing the Displayer version on my AE4000 and Samsung DLP rear projection set. Will not be posting any results until I've exhausted all tweaks to get it running acceptably. The AE4000 will be limited to the 60hz setting. My Displayer is scheduled for delivery today.


You might want to clarify your statement above..."I have read widerscreens", doesn't quite make sense.


G'day


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20462887
> 
> 
> If I be the RS2 guinea pig, can I get someone here to agree buy the RF shutter glasses with transmitter(for $190 shipped) for if it doesn't work out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.



My guess is the RS2 will be similar to the RS1 as far as frame locking goes.


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20462287
> 
> 
> Cool. I and several others will be watching the FAQ. Right now, it doesn't metion the JVC issues discussed here.



Correct - until it's more official (manufacturer confirmed) I don't want to post abut it - sorry.


Tronlover20:


No device can take a 2D signal and make it 3D. 3D content must be filmed or created as 3D. No black box can analyze a movie or game and know whether to put information in the forground vs the background or how to create depth correctly and make it seem realistic. Maybe a crazy powerful supercomputer could attempt to do this if given years of processing and the right artificial intelligence as to what makes up the world we see through our eyes, but certainly not on the fly. Filming a 3D movie requires a special camera. If it's animated movie it requires someone to go through the movie scene by scene, frame by frame to create depth in the right spots and to the right amounts to the right items. Sometimes the software will give this to the animator for 'free' (since they model everything in 3D space) but I'm sure it requires tons of tweaking to get the effect desired.


fpr: I have asked which Runco model was affected. The important thing is that Runco introduced a firmware fix so if someone with a Runco has issues with frame-locking, update the firmware.



Re: emitters and transceivers... Not that it really matters in the end but technically IR glasses use an "emitter" and RF glasses use a "transceiver". (I try and be a stickler for accuracy).










Kal


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> You might want to clarify your statement above..."I have read widerscreens", doesn't quite make sense.



Sarge- I think he means forum member widerscreen's review of the Theater and his AE3000 earlier in the thread.


----------



## mikemav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kal* /forum/post/20463840
> 
> 
> 
> Tronlover20:
> 
> 
> No device can take a 2D signal and make it 3D. 3D content must be filmed or created as 3D. No black box can analyze a movie or game and know whether to put information in the forground vs the background or how to create depth correctly and make it seem realistic. Maybe a crazy powerful supercomputer could attempt to do this if given years of processing and the right artificial intelligence as to what makes up the world we see through our eyes, but certainly not on the fly. Filming a 3D movie requires a special camera. If it's animated movie it requires someone to go through the movie scene by scene, frame by frame to create depth in the right spots and to the right amounts to the right items. Sometimes the software will give this to the animator for 'free' (since they model everything in 3D space) but I'm sure it requires tons of tweaking to get the effect desired.
> 
> 
> Kal



I believe Panasonic 3D bluray players have on the fly conversion from 2D to "3D", and I think even some 3DTVs do this also. I'm sure none do it well however, and it won't come close to something made in 3D, so you point is a good one. Just sayin people ARE marketing this "feature"...


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemav* /forum/post/20463894
> 
> 
> I believe Panasonic 3D bluray players have on the fly conversion from 2D to "3D", and I think even some 3DTVs do this also. I'm sure none do it well however, and it won't come close to something made in 3D, so you point is a good one. Just sayin people ARE marketing this "feature"...



Good point. Yes, some do exist. Completely gimmicky and in no way related to what the movie director/dp intended. Stay far away. It's worse than colorizing! (IMHO)


Kal


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/20463849
> 
> 
> Sarge- I think he means forum member widerscreen's review of the Theater and his AE3000 earlier in the thread.



Ha...yeah that makes sense, guess my ol' brain still hasn't woke up with 3 cups of joe yet.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kal* /forum/post/20463970
> 
> 
> Good point. Yes, some do exist. Completely gimmicky and in no way related to what the movie director/dp intended. Stay far away. It's worse than colorizing! (IMHO)
> 
> 
> Kal



One of the few that seems to do it pretty well (though obviously it's still not what the director intended, but for sports or home videos it seems to get it pretty right) is called BitAnimate.


But I agree: When done in the wrong way, or to the wrong source, it is sort of like those "reprocessed for stereo" mono recordings one used to see on a regular basis. The mono always sounded better.


And I'm glad to see it's not a default part of the VIP products. It would have been an added expense of dubious value for most people in most situations.


(However, since it's often a software feature, I suppose if volumes and consumer interest were strong enough, it could be an option down the road for a future product.)


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20464224
> 
> 
> And I'm glad to see it's not a default part of the VIP products. It would have been an added expense of dubious value for most people in most situations.



I've known the designer behind these products for many years now and would have fought tooth and nail to convince him to NOT include something like that.







I wouldn't have to though as I know he prefers to take the purist approach to this stuff which I respect/agree with.


Kal


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20463579
> 
> 
> I am only aware of one user and that was an AE3000. I will be testing the Displayer version on my AE4000 and Samsung DLP rear projection set. Will not be posting any results until I've exhausted all tweaks to get it running acceptably. The AE4000 will be limited to the 60hz setting. My Displayer is scheduled for delivery today.
> 
> 
> You might want to clarify your statement above..."I have read widerscreens", doesn't quite make sense.
> 
> 
> G'day



Awesome, let me know how it turns out for you!


I meant the poster named "widerscreen", he tested one out, but couldn't get it all tweaked because he doesn't use PC.


----------



## DexS

Hi Friends


Anyone has positive experience on using 3D Theater with Epson 1080UB also known as TW2000 in Europe?


Thx


----------



## plissken99

Sigh, no bites. I can't afford to take the chance at the moment. The second you guys get the JVC projectors working, I'm all over this.


----------



## nathan_h

+1


Another question for people that have this unit:


After searching the thread and reading the web site, it looks like the active shutter glasses from Panasonic for their plasmas may work with this device, though I'd need to get an RF emitter. Am I understanding that correctly? That substantially impacts the overall investment and makes this far more workable.


----------



## Pitou

I've just read the 37 pages and noticed problems with some JVC PJs.


I'm the owner of a HD250.


Does anyone tried the VIP theater with this PJ?


Thank you.


Pitou!


----------



## johnsmith808

I am currently using Samsung/Mitsubishi compatible ir emitter and 3d glasses from Ultimate 3d Heaven and they work perfectly with the Displayer. I was told that the 3 pin vesa plug is pretty standard.


However, if you are going the rf route and 60hz display, don't know about that.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pitou* /forum/post/20465217
> 
> 
> I've just read the 37 pages and noticed problems with some JVC PJs.
> 
> 
> I'm the owner of a HD250.
> 
> 
> Does anyone tried the VIP theater with this PJ?
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Pitou!



Not that I am aware of but the later models used a different video processor so hard to say. Contact JVC for the answer.


----------



## mcallister

So after searching the thread I still couldn't find a definitive answer if the Panny AE-3000u works with this or not? Does it?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DexS* /forum/post/20464491
> 
> 
> Hi Friends
> 
> 
> Anyone has positive experience on using 3D Theater with Epson 1080UB also known as TW2000 in Europe?
> 
> 
> Thx



I'd like to know too. Anxiously awaiting a reply to this question. I have a 1080UB Pro.


----------



## nunofcp

Hello

Does anybody knows if the VIP theater can play mkv 3D files?

Does a normal media player like my ixtreamer work with the VIP playing mkv 3D files?


*


----------



## calbaby

Yes, I've been able to play avatar 3d in mkv. It displays it is SBS


----------



## plissken99

I just sent an email to JVC about the RS1 vs RS2, we'll see what they say.


----------



## Upke

I recently got the VIP 3D Theatre. It works great on my HD65. There's only a little bit of ghosting now and then. The flickering can get pretty intense but once you're in the movie you don't notice it anymore.


I was wondering however. I've been able to play some SBS content. Some 3D blurays use the field sequential format. Does this only work with passive glasses? Or can this be made to work with the VIP 3D. I'm using VLC player/Media Player classic to pay these titles.


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fpr* /forum/post/20463370
> 
> 
> What Runco model had the problem with "frame locking"?



Update: It was a Runco QuantumColor Q-750i LED projector. As mentioned previously, Runco immediately produced a fix. Problem solved.


Kal


----------



## erany2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giudante* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Erany, I've got a epson 5500, same of yours 8500, tell me if you can activate the Frame Interpolation while watching 3D contents with vip theatre.



You need to turn off the Frame Interpolation while watching 3D.


Eran


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20467323
> 
> 
> I just sent an email to JVC about the RS1 vs RS2, we'll see what they say.



I'll be very surprised if they even respond.


----------



## plissken99

Well they might because I only asked whats the difference in video processing between the RS1 and RS2. You know it might be different enough, the two projectors do reproduce color differently. :-/


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20468573
> 
> 
> Well they might because I only asked whats the difference in video processing between the RS1 and RS2. You know it might be different enough, the two projectors do reproduce color differently. :-/



The Video processing chip is the same in both but the video card is a new design. The RS1x has the same board as in the RS2. Both models existed at the same time You can do gray scale cals and gamma adjustments that the RS1u can't do on its own. I use a Duo VP to get the colors right.


----------



## Skiiermike

I just ordered the theatre. I'm waiting to hear if consignia has the RF glasses in stock so I can make an order.


I have the Benq W6000 and I haven't been able to find out if it has frame locking or not.


Does anyone know?


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20468573
> 
> 
> Well they might because I only asked whats the difference in video processing between the RS1 and RS2. You know it might be different enough, the two projectors do reproduce color differently. :-/



My guess is that if they do respond, they won't address frame locking.


Shall we start a pool?


----------



## SgtVideo




dzirkelb said:


> Are there any more reviews of the panny ae4000 with this unit? I have read widerscreens, and it's leaning me towards buying it, but anymore reviews with this projector?
> 
> 
> I will be posting my initial results with the AE4000 on the Displayer thread.
> 
> 
> AE4000 with VIP Displayer...working great at 60Hz! More depth on Tron 3D than I remember at the theater. Some flicker but not unacceptable to me.


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calbaby* /forum/post/20466543
> 
> 
> Yes, I've been able to play avatar 3d in mkv. It displays it is SBS



Which device are u using to play those mkv sbs contents? PC? PS3? Do you need to press the button on the VIP to force it to sbs everytime u play a mkv sbs file?


----------



## 3Den

Has anyone tested the Theatre (or Displayer) with RF glasses on a LCD?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20471635
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested the Theatre (or Displayer) with RF glasses on a LCD?



LCD what? Flat panel or projector?


I plan to try it on my Sony XBR6 flat panel later today. I have an old Olevia flat panel in my bedroom I may try it on too. All LCD flat panel TV's.


There have been a few LCD projectors already posted that work.


The only reason this would have a problem is if the display doesn't frame lock. So far the JVC RS1u doesn't have frame lock.


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20471689
> 
> 
> LCD what? Flat panel or projector?
> 
> 
> I plan to try it on my Sony XBR6 flat panel later today. I have an old Olevia flat panel in my bedroom I may try it on too. All LCD flat panel TV's.
> 
> 
> There have been a few LCD projectors already posted that work.
> 
> 
> The only reason this would have a problem is if the display doesn't frame lock. So far the JVC RS1u doesn't have frame lock.




I mean LCD flat panel.


My LCD is a Sony KDL-46X4500 (don´t know if the product name is the same in the US) and I think the results with the 3D VIP products are similar to an Sony XBR6.


So I´m looking forward to your feedback on the Sony using the RF glasses.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20471635
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested the Theatre (or Displayer) with RF glasses on a LCD?



I have with 2 60 hz pj's. The hitachi PJTX 100(RF glasses) and an Epson EX70(IR glasses). The RF glasses adjustments allowed ghosting to be reduced at the expense of brightness(also less flicker noticeable) and made the 3D very good on the pjtx100. Tested with IR glasses as well, which had a lot of ghosting since they don't have adjustment capability. The IR glasses worked well with the Acer H5360 which is a 120 Hz 3D pj and did not have ghosting problems.

One thing that caught my attention is that the brochure for the IR glasses only mentions 120 Hz and not 60 Hz which makes me curious as to there compatibility for 60 Hz viewing. In short RF glasses are a must for 60 Hz viewing.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20472156
> 
> 
> One thing that caught my attention is that the brochure for the IR glasses only mentions 120 Hz and not 60 Hz which makes me curious as to there compatibility for 60 Hz viewing. In short RF glasses are a must for 60 Hz viewing.



The IR glasses offered by VIP with their units support 60hz operation. But the RF system is much more adjustable.


----------



## mkoss

While IR glasses work at 60 hz, their performance is not acceptable due to the ghosting and loss of depth but very good at 120 Hz, at least on my H5360. The 60 hz issues occurred in both LCD and DLP projectors with the IR glasses.


----------



## mkoss

One issue I had at 120 hz and not at 60 hz was a couple dropouts of the video with the displayer that I had to stop the player and restart. It happened last night twice during Resident Evil and a previous viewing of Cloudy with the Chance of Meatballs while using the H5360. A little annoying but I am curious why it has not happened during 60 Hz viewing. Another annoying feature is that until the 3D comes on I need to view the player menu through a second input from the player to the PJ and not the HDMI or DVI input until the 3D starts.


----------



## plissken99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20469089
> 
> 
> My guess is that if they do respond, they won't address frame locking.
> 
> 
> Shall we start a pool?



Well we shoulda started a pool.










From JVC support:

"Thank you for contacting JVC Customer Care, my name is Tamara, your email care specialist. We value you as a JVC customer and appreciate the opportunity to be of assistance. I understand that you are inquiring about some projectors. The DLA-RS1 and the DLA-RS2 use the same processor/scaler (Gennumm Realta VXP). The listed differences between the two include the brightness (DLA-RS1 is 700lms and the DLA-RS2 600lms), the contrast ratios (DLA-RS1 15,000:1 and the DLA-RS2 30,000:1), type of Zoom/focus (DLA-RS1 manual and the DLA-RS2 motorized) and V-stretch (DLA-RS1 requires the RS-VP1 and the DLA-RS2 has it built-in). There is one other possible difference depending on which DLA-RS1 you have. If you have the DLA-RS1U the HDMI port is version 1.2 and if you have the DLA-RS1X or the DLA-RS2 its HDMI port is version 1.3. I do apologize, but we have no information in regards to using adapters or converters to use this high definition projector with 3-D images. If you have any other questions please let us know at [email protected] .


Sincerely,

Tamara H.JVC Customer Care"


Doesn't sound too promising.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Has anyone been successful passing multichannel HD audio from a Displayer or Theater to a 1.3 receiver? I just finished reading all 37 pages of this thread, and have only seen 2-channel audio mentioned in this respect. Those folks that _have_ said "it works" when running a signal from one of these units to a 1.3 receiver were talking about the video being correctly passed by the receiver and shown by the end display. Inability to pass bitstreamed HD audio would be a deal breaker for me since I recently purchased a new discounted Onkyo 3007 (1.3) and don't want to have to make another receiver purchase at this time. I'm aware of the dual-HDMI Panny 310, but it isn't in wide release (nor does Panasonic USA have it on their website) to most vendors yet.


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20472156
> 
> 
> I have with 2 60 hz pj's. The hitachi PJTX 100(RF glasses) and an Epson EX70(IR glasses). The RF glasses adjustments allowed ghosting to be reduced at the expense of brightness(also less flicker noticeable) and made the 3D very good on the pjtx100. Tested with IR glasses as well, which had a lot of ghosting since they don't have adjustment capability. The IR glasses worked well with the Acer H5360 which is a 120 Hz 3D pj and did not have ghosting problems.
> 
> One thing that caught my attention is that the brochure for the IR glasses only mentions 120 Hz and not 60 Hz which makes me curious as to there compatibility for 60 Hz viewing. In short RF glasses are a must for 60 Hz viewing.



Sorry, I didn´t thought about that there are LCD pj´s. My question was actually about LCD flat panel TV´s, so I were somewhat unexact.

But thanks for your nice explanation though, this encourages that the RF glasses are the one to choose. Now I need only some feedback from LCD flat panel users (especially because of flicker and ghosting) before placing my order.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20472406
> 
> 
> Well we shoulda started a pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From JVC support:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting JVC Customer Care, my name is Tamara, your email care specialist. We value you as a JVC customer and appreciate the opportunity to be of assistance. I understand that you are inquiring about some projectors. The DLA-RS1 and the DLA-RS2 use the same processor/scaler (Gennumm Realta VXP). The listed differences between the two include the brightness (DLA-RS1 is 700lms and the DLA-RS2 600lms), the contrast ratios (DLA-RS1 15,000:1 and the DLA-RS2 30,000:1), type of Zoom/focus (DLA-RS1 manual and the DLA-RS2 motorized) and V-stretch (DLA-RS1 requires the RS-VP1 and the DLA-RS2 has it built-in). There is one other possible difference depending on which DLA-RS1 you have. If you have the DLA-RS1U the HDMI port is version 1.2 and if you have the DLA-RS1X or the DLA-RS2 its HDMI port is version 1.3. I do apologize, but we have no information in regards to using adapters or converters to use this high definition projector with 3-D images. If you have any other questions please let us know at [email protected] .
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Tamara H.JVC Customer Care"
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound too promising.



I am surprised you got a response. You could try asking if the RS2 genlocks or frame locks to the incoming HDMI vertical sync.


Ron


----------



## plissken99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20472646
> 
> 
> I am surprised you got a response. You could try asking if the RS2 genlocks or frame locks to the incoming HDMI vertical sync.
> 
> 
> Ron



Just did, we'll see.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20472448
> 
> 
> Has anyone been successful passing multichannel HD audio from a Displayer or Theater to a 1.3 receiver? I just finished reading all 37 pages of this thread, and have only seen 2-channel audio mentioned in this respect. Those folks that _have_ said "it works" when running a signal from one of these units to a 1.3 receiver were talking about the video being correctly passed by the receiver and shown by the end display. Inability to pass bitstreamed HD audio would be a deal breaker for me since I recently purchased a new discounted Onkyo 3007 (1.3) and don't want to have to make another receiver purchase at this time. I'm aware of the dual-HDMI Panny 310, but it isn't in wide release (nor does Panasonic USA have it on their website) to most vendors yet.



I output the 3D signal from a Sony S570 B'ray to the Input of the Displayer, the Displayer will take the HDMI 1.4a input and output a 1.3 signal to the input of my Yamaha RX-V863 A/VR, output from the AV/R goes to a Monoprice switcher and is switched to 2 video displays. In my case I am decoding multichannel 6.1. I believe my Yamaha is a 1.3 AVR.


Both the Displayer and Theater end up outputting v 1.3 HDMI.


From what I'm told these units have a future upgrade design path, so hopefully there will be some interesting features developed.


----------



## calbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20470580
> 
> 
> Which device are u using to play those mkv sbs contents? PC? PS3? Do you need to press the button on the VIP to force it to sbs everytime u play a mkv sbs file?



I use SageTV. I do need to push the P1 button when 3D content is playing.


----------



## calbaby

My Theater died today. The usb port totally came off the board. I was experiencing some power issues with it in past 2 days. It was shutting off randomly. The soldering on mine wasn't top notch since I noticed that the USB was shifted position since I've received it. Does anyone know if there is a direct tech support email or phone I can use. I've used the generic email address on the website to look for support.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calbaby* /forum/post/20473254
> 
> 
> My Theater died today. The usb port totally came off the board. I was experiencing some power issues with it in past 2 days. It was shutting off randomly. The soldering on mine wasn't top notch since I noticed that the USB was shifted position since I've received it. Does anyone know if there is a direct tech support email or phone I can use. I've used the generic email address on the website to look for support.



Here is the first number, if you get voicemail listen to the end and I believe it will give you Jonathan's cell#.



VIP: 561-355-0601


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20471742
> 
> 
> I mean LCD flat panel.
> 
> 
> My LCD is a Sony KDL-46X4500 (don´t know if the product name is the same in the US) and I think the results with the 3D VIP products are similar to an Sony XBR6.
> 
> 
> So I´m looking forward to your feedback on the Sony using the RF glasses.



Can not get it to work on my XBR6 32 inch flat panel. I shut off all processing including Cinemotion and even enabled game mode. With one eye open through one shutter lens I see left and right eye images flashing back and forth. It seems there is some interpolation in the TV that can not be turned off.


Sony XBR6 is a no go! I'll tinker some more with it but think its probably a waste of time.


Man I am striking out big time. My RS1u drifts and my flat panel is unusable. I'll try my old Olevia next.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20473469
> 
> 
> Can not get it to work on my XBR6 32 inch flat panel. I shut off all processing including Cinemotion and even enabled game mode. With one eye open through one shutter lens I see left and right eye images flashing back and forth. It seems there is some interpolation in the TV that can not be turned off.
> 
> 
> Sony XBR6 is a no go! I'll tinker some more with it but think its probably a waste of time.
> 
> 
> Man I am striking out big time. My RS1u drifts and my flat panel is unusable. I'll try my old Olevia next.



Think this update would help?


System Software Update Available - Resolves issues related to white sparkles (dots) on the screen, momentary freeze, HDMI-CEC input, 1080i 60hz film-based content, intermittent audio, and slideshow Butterfly.

Posted: 03/16/2009


Affected Models

KDL-32VL140, KDL-32XBR6

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/new...R6KDL-37XBR6 



Looks like the XBR6 has 120hz refresh. Do you get the same effect at 60/120 dipswitch setting? Tried all the modes of Motion Enhancer?


----------



## HokeySmoke

The "interpolation" may simply be pixel response. Most 60Hz LCD panels cannot completely refresh in one frame, therefore you should see a ghost of the prior image through shutter glasses. The XBR6 got a relatively low score for motion in HD Guru's tests, perhaps signifying a pretty long pixel response.

http://hdguru.com/will-you-see-all-t...exclusive/287/


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20473614
> 
> 
> The "interpolation" may simply be pixel response. Most 60Hz LCD panels cannot completely refresh in one frame, therefore you should see a ghost of the prior image through shutter glasses. The XBR6 got a relatively low score for motion in HD Guru's tests, perhaps signifying a pretty long pixel response.
> 
> http://hdguru.com/will-you-see-all-t...exclusive/287/



I don't think its that! The double image comes a goes slower than the frame rate. I can see it shift back and forth slower than the shutter rate. The double image comes and goes in one eye. Both eyes actually but you can see it using one eye.


I don't think motion is that bad on this set. On my RS1 I can eliminate the double image until it drifts. I could actually use 80% duty cycle on my RS1. I hope JVC will fix it. VIP is still working on it.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20473232
> 
> 
> I output the 3D signal from a Sony S570 B'ray to the Input of the Displayer, the Displayer will take the HDMI 1.4a input and output a 1.3 signal to the input of my Yamaha RX-V863 A/VR, output from the AV/R goes to a Monoprice switcher and is switched to 2 video displays. In my case I am decoding multichannel 6.1. I believe my Yamaha is a 1.3 AVR.
> 
> 
> Both the Displayer and Theater end up outputting v 1.3 HDMI.
> 
> 
> From what I'm told these units have a future upgrade design path, so hopefully there will be some interesting features developed.



Thanks! You're the first person who's clearly said that he's getting more than 2-channel audio out from the Displayer or Theater. Hopefully, it isn't just stereo being expanded via PL IIx or another DSP routine.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20473232
> 
> 
> I output the 3D signal from a Sony S570 B'ray to the Input of the Displayer, the Displayer will take the HDMI 1.4a input and output a 1.3 signal to the input of my Yamaha RX-V863 A/VR, output from the AV/R goes to a Monoprice switcher and is switched to 2 video displays. In my case I am decoding multichannel 6.1. I believe my Yamaha is a 1.3 AVR.
> 
> 
> Both the Displayer and Theater end up outputting v 1.3 HDMI.
> 
> 
> From what I'm told these units have a future upgrade design path, so hopefully there will be some interesting features developed.



Jonathan from VIP told me the Theater unit is set to output only two channel audio via HDMI. Are you sure your getting 6.1? He did say it was because of a problem they initially had and that a future update will change it.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20473596
> 
> 
> Think this update would help?
> 
> 
> System Software Update Available - Resolves issues related to white sparkles (dots) on the screen, momentary freeze, HDMI-CEC input, 1080i 60hz film-based content, intermittent audio, and slideshow Butterfly.
> 
> Posted: 03/16/2009
> 
> 
> Affected Models
> 
> KDL-32VL140, KDL-32XBR6
> 
> http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/new...R6KDL-37XBR6
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the XBR6 has 120hz refresh. Do you get the same effect at 60/120 dipswitch setting? Tried all the modes of Motion Enhancer?



The 32 inch XBR6 is only a 60Hz set. 37 inch and above was 120Hz but I don't think they will accept 120Hz at the inputs.


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan from VIP told me the Theater unit is set to output only two channel audio via HDMI. Are you sure your getting 6.1? He did say it was because of a problem they initially had and that a future update will change it.



Can you bypass this by doing source to AVR, then AVR to VIP, then VIP to projector?


----------



## necroticart

Using a PS3 I was able to force multichannel audio in the sound settings while using the displayer.the only limitation I've run into is no multichannel audio while watching 3D only 2.1 and you have to switch settings every time you want to watch a non 3D blu ray.


----------



## Ronomy

The other weird thing with the XBR is a strobing color temp shift in clouds. All colors are strobing you can see it more in white images. I see none of this on my RS1. At times it looks like ghosting is minimized and it looks pretty good. It I eliminate ghosting on images far away my forground images are ghosted. If I reduce ghosting in the forground the images far away are ghosted. Weird! Maybe it is poor refresh timing! Flicker seems worse than on my RS1.


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *necroticart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Using a PS3 I was able to force multichannel audio in the sound settings while using the displayer.the only limitation i've run into is no HD audio while watching 3D and that's do to the 1.3 HDMI spec.



But, if you go source to avr to get hd audio, then the the a r would output the video just lime a regular source, right? In essence, do the 3d after the a r renders the hd audio to the speakers. Then, I you have 1.4 devices, you will get 3d with hd audio, correct?


----------



## necroticart

I've actually tried switching the displayer around so it's after the receiver and I can't get a image.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *necroticart* /forum/post/20474207
> 
> 
> I've actually tried switching the displayer around so it's after the receiver and I can't get a image.



If the receiver is HDMI 1.3, the VIP unit has to go before it (as it's what converts the 3d signal to something the 1.3 gear can use).


My 3d Theatre works fine placed after my 1.4 receiver.


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calbaby* /forum/post/20473254
> 
> 
> My Theater died today. The usb port totally came off the board. I was experiencing some power issues with it in past 2 days. It was shutting off randomly. The soldering on mine wasn't top notch since I noticed that the USB was shifted position since I've received it. Does anyone know if there is a direct tech support email or phone I can use. I've used the generic email address on the website to look for support.



Sorry to hear that Calbaby. Eversince i received my Theater unit, i can't help noticing that when ever i plug in my hdmi cable to the unit, i feel the hdmi port moving in slightly into the casing as if the entire board is not tightly secured to its casing. Something tells me it would just break loose one day... I'm crossing fingers...


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ronomy* 
Jonathan from VIP told me the Theater unit is set to output only two channel audio via HDMI. Are you sure your getting 6.1? He did say it was because of a problem they initially had and that a future update will change it.
I am indeed in error Ron. Went back and restarted my system, video display reported DTS 7.1 but the AVR reported 2-channel. My 92" was covering a portion of the AVR that shows decoding so I missed it, was concentrating more on the initial problems I was having with the RF glasses and didn't pay attention to the audio.


Did he mention how long before he fixes the multichannel defect?


The sales brochure says HDMI audio passthrough, nothing is mentioned about audio limited to 2-channel.


I am not happy about that and wasn't aware until you mentioned it.


So basically we have 3D video and 2D audio...nice.


I guess if you already have a 1.4 AVR and place the VIP product after it then your fine.


----------



## dzirkelb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thebard* 
If the receiver is HDMI 1.3, the VIP unit has to go before it (as it's what converts the 3d signal to something the 1.3 gear can use).


My 3d Theatre works fine placed after my 1.4 receiver.
Good to know. My Denon 4311 is 1.4, so I should have no issues with HD audio










I will be purchasing this unit and testing on a panny ae4000. Unsure when I'll get it though, will post once I get it working and what was done.


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* 
Good to know. My Denon 4311 is 1.4, so I should have no issues with HD audio










I will be purchasing this unit and testing on a panny ae4000. Unsure when I'll get it though, will post once I get it working and what was done.
The Displayer works fine on the AE4000 so the Theater should work as well.


Are you getting the RF glasses? You will need them to tune for the 4000.


----------



## dzirkelb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* 
The Displayer works fine on the AE4000 so the Theater should work as well.


Are you getting the RF glasses? You will need them to tune for the 4000.
Ya, I'm getting one pair of RF glasses and the emitter.


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* 
I am indeed in error Ron. Went back and restarted my system, video display reported DTS 7.1 but the AVR reported 2-channel. My 92" was covering a portion of the AVR that shows decoding so I missed it, was concentrating more on the initial problems I was having with the RF glasses and didn't pay attention to the audio.


Did he mention how long before he fixes the multichannel defect?


The sales brochure says HDMI audio passthrough, nothing is mentioned about audio limited to 2-channel.


I am not happy about that and wasn't aware until you mentioned it.


So basically we have 3D video and 2D audio...nice.


I guess if you already have a 1.4 AVR and place the VIP product after it then your fine.
I have a PS3 and using the optical output. I have a different player for 2D movies.


----------



## plissken99

Got a response from JVC about the frame locking/genlocking question, total runaround:


"Thank you for contacting JVC Customer Care, my name is Tamara, your email care specialist. We value you as a JVC customer and appreciate the opportunity to be of assistance.I do apologize, but the information you are looking for is not listed. Know that this product was not designed for 3D and we are unable to provide support information for 3D playback on this model. If you have any other questions please let us know at [email protected] . Sincerely, Tamara H.JVC Customer Care"


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *plissken99* 
Got a response from JVC about the frame locking/genlocking question, total runaround:


"Thank you for contacting JVC Customer Care, my name is Tamara, your email care specialist. We value you as a JVC customer and appreciate the opportunity to be of assistance.I do apologize, but the information you are looking for is not listed. Know that this product was not designed for 3D and we are unable to provide support information for 3D playback on this model. If you have any other questions please let us know at [email protected] . Sincerely, Tamara H.JVC Customer Care"
Typical response! Just have to wait and see what VIP can do directly with JVC.


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20475107
> 
> 
> Got a response from JVC about the frame locking/genlocking question, total runaround:
> 
> 
> "Thank you for contacting JVC Customer Care, my name is Tamara, your email care specialist. We value you as a JVC customer and appreciate the opportunity to be of assistance.I do apologize, but the information you are looking for is not listed. Know that this product was not designed for 3D and we are unable to provide support information for 3D playback on this model. If you have any other questions please let us know at [email protected] . Sincerely, Tamara H.JVC Customer Care"



I think they handled that well actually. It's not a 3D capable display so trying to make it into one is not JVC's responsibility. It's likely good at what it was made to do.


Hopefully a solution will be had at any rate.


-Brian


----------



## plissken99

Yeah it just really sucks that this device works with almost every other display except mine! Hope they get this sorted out soon.


And onto another question. I see the device only outputs 720p in 3D, but there was mention way earlier in this thread that their working on a firmware to enable 1080p. Any truth to this?


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I think they handled that well actually. It's not a 3D capable display so trying to make it into one is not JVC's responsibility. It's likely good at what it was made to do.
> 
> 
> Hopefully a solution will be had at any rate.
> 
> 
> -Brian



Agreed it's "not their problem" and that it is very good at what it does.


But "frame lock" is a reasonable request, and one thing that makes me brand loyal are companies that make small investments in keeping existing technology relevant through things like firmware updates.


----------



## plissken99

This is the response I just emailed to JVC.


"Well know that 99.9% of the other HD displays(TVs and projectors alike) not made to work with 3D are working just fine with this device. The VIP 3D Theatre is about to be a major consumer product, and JVC is going to have egg on it's face if it's the only company that wouldn't release a simple firmware update that fixes the simple frame locking issue, as several other manufacturers did. Because I and other loud voices across the net will shout it from the mountain tops! So you might wanna forward this to someone in the know."








Probably won't make any difference, but it felt good to send it anyway. I cannot stand companies with attitudes like this.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20476245
> 
> 
> This is the response I just emailed to JVC.
> 
> 
> "Well know that 99.9% of the other HD displays(TVs and projectors alike) not made to work with 3D are working just fine with this device. The VIP 3D Theatre is about to be a major consumer product, and JVC is going to have egg on it's face if it's the only company that wouldn't release a simple firmware update that fixes the simple frame locking issue, as several other manufacturers did. Because I and other loud voices across the net will shout it from the mountain tops! So you might wanna forward this to someone in the know."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably won't make any difference, but it felt good to send it anyway. I cannot stand companies with attitudes like this.



You said exactly what I was thinking! LOL


----------



## plissken99

Dude I just got a response after 10 minutes!


"Thank you for contacting JVC Customer Care. I am Mary, your email care specialist. We value you as a JVC customer and appreciate the opportunity to be of assistance.

>

> I understand that you are inquiring about updating the DLA-RS2 to display 3D imaging.

> Firstly, I would like to apologize for the confusion with the requested function. What you are asking for is adding a feature to a standard projector. Well, the 3D function is NOT available just with a simple software upgrade. There are specific imaging hardware devices that allow the function on projectors, hardware of mechanisms that allow the function. You would have to purchase a 3D capable projector, with the mentioned equipment already built-in to allow this function. Software updates are mostly for system operation of the unit, not hardware; aka equipment. If you would like additional information, please do not hesitate to contact us in regards to your JVC units. We are available 7 days a week for support. We appreciate your business!

>

> If we can be of further assistance, please let us know at [email protected] .

>

> Sincerely,

>

> Mary R.

> JVC Customer Care Center"


And here was my reponse:


"You are incorrect, no offence. The VIP Theatre enables 3D playback for ANY HD capable display. People with old CRT projectors are enjoying 3D on their devices as we type. I myself can see 3D movies on the JVC RS2 for a few minutes at a time.

http://www.curtpalme.com/3DTheatre.shtm 


The JVC RS1 and RS2 are known not to work because they genlock(or frame lock) onto images, causing the shutter glasses to lose sync with the 3D emitter after a few minutes. You DO NOT need to update these projectors with a 3D capability. You need only fix this frame lock flaw with your projectors that CAN be done via a firmware update. That is all we are asking."


----------



## calbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20474316
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Calbaby. Eversince i received my Theater unit, i can't help noticing that when ever i plug in my hdmi cable to the unit, i feel the hdmi port moving in slightly into the casing as if the entire board is not tightly secured to its casing. Something tells me it would just break loose one day... I'm crossing fingers...



I agree. Looking at the board through the vents I think there's some design issues. Most boards I see have screws near the points of most stress but I don't see that on this. The good news is that Jonathan was super fast responding on my issue and I'm sending my unit in today. Hopefully the issues I have with a dark green image and poor IR range was associated with a failing power connector.


----------



## plissken99

And here is JVCs response already!


"Thank you for your reply. This is Mary, your email care specialist.At the moment there is no compatible device we offer to upgrade the mentioned model to 3D. However, we do take feedback and suggestions and forward them to the appropriate management team. Please note that when updates are available for our equipment, they will post online at http://support.jvc.com/consumer/custrel/index.jsp . Please visit the site periodically for the most recent posts on software updates. Thank you for your business. If we can be of further assistance, please let us know at [email protected]vc.com or by phone at 1-800-252-5722. Our hours of operation are Monday through Friday 8AM to 8PM , Saturday 8AM to 5PM or Sunday 9AM to 4:00PM ."


It's slightly promising. Please start calling and emailing them, demanding an update. I've started a seperate thread for it.








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20476380 


Also this was my response.

"There is no device you offer indeed. VIP offers it, and to make it work with your displays properly, a simple firmware update is all it will take. We'll keep an eye on that page."


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20473469
> 
> 
> Can not get it to work on my XBR6 32 inch flat panel. I shut off all processing including Cinemotion and even enabled game mode. With one eye open through one shutter lens I see left and right eye images flashing back and forth. It seems there is some interpolation in the TV that can not be turned off.
> 
> 
> Sony XBR6 is a no go! I'll tinker some more with it but think its probably a waste of time.
> 
> 
> Man I am striking out big time. My RS1u drifts and my flat panel is unusable. I'll try my old Olevia next.



Thanks for trying to get it work and the feedback. This doesn´t sounds good, but maybe Jonathan from 3D-VIP can tell you if you can do anything.


Was it the same with the Olevia (if you have tried it already) or is there any other who has these problems with a LCD flat panel?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/20473877
> 
> 
> Can you bypass this by doing source to AVR, then AVR to VIP, then VIP to projector?



For now best thing to do is send digital coax or TOSlink to AVR and run HDMI from VIP direct to display until VIP addresses that issue.


Actually after doing this I thought the image was crisper than going through the AVR HDMI switching and the extra cabling.


For now I ran the Sony 3D BD HDMI to VIP Displayer, output from Displayer to Monoprice HDMI switcher, which switches to Samsung DLP and AE4000. Sent digital coax signal to Yamaha AVR to get multichannel back.


I sent emaill to Jonathan about the 2-channel limitation to see if he has a timeframe for a fix.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20472448
> 
> 
> Has anyone been successful passing multichannel HD audio from a Displayer or Theater to a 1.3 receiver? I just finished reading all 37 pages of this thread, and have only seen 2-channel audio mentioned in this respect. Those folks that _have_ said "it works" when running a signal from one of these units to a 1.3 receiver were talking about the video being correctly passed by the receiver and shown by the end display. Inability to pass bitstreamed HD audio would be a deal breaker for me since I recently purchased a new discounted Onkyo 3007 (1.3) and don't want to have to make another receiver purchase at this time. I'm aware of the dual-HDMI Panny 310, but it isn't in wide release (nor does Panasonic USA have it on their website) to most vendors yet.



I wonder if the Monoprice HDX-402E HDMI Matrix Switch would be a work-around?


Supports 4 HDMI inputs and outputs 2 Same/Different outputs. Remote control or manual. HDMI 1.3, HDCP 1.2


I use it to switch video to a Samsung DLP and AE4000. Haven't tried using it to ouput audio to AVR.


----------



## mkoss

It's the luck of the draw which 60 Hz units work with the theater/displayer. The irony is my LCD pj's work with the tuned RF glasses but my DLP Optoma HD7100 drifts all over with time. Haven't checked my Sharp Z12000 yet. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20476903
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying to get it work and the feedback. This doesn´t sounds good, but maybe Jonathan from 3D-VIP can tell you if you can do anything.
> 
> 
> Was it the same with the Olevia (if you have tried it already) or is there any other who has these problems with a LCD flat panel?



I never got to try the Olevia. Maybe tonight. Jonathan said he has a Sony XBR6 and it works so it may just be the 32 incher that has a problem. The 32 inch XBR6 is a different TV with different processing compared to the 37 inch and above XBR6's. We plan to talk on the phone about it soon.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20476383
> 
> 
> And here is JVCs response already!
> 
> 
> "Thank you for your reply. This is Mary, your email care specialist.At the moment there is no compatible device we offer to upgrade the mentioned model to 3D. However, we do take feedback and suggestions and forward them to the appropriate management team. Please note that when updates are available for our equipment, they will post online at http://support.jvc.com/consumer/custrel/index.jsp . Please visit the site periodically for the most recent posts on software updates. Thank you for your business. If we can be of further assistance, please let us know at [email protected] or by phone at 1-800-252-5722. Our hours of operation are Monday through Friday 8AM to 8PM , Saturday 8AM to 5PM or Sunday 9AM to 4:00PM ."
> 
> 
> It's slightly promising. Please start calling and emailing them, demanding an update. I've started a seperate thread for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20476380
> 
> 
> Also this was my response.
> 
> "There is no device you offer indeed. VIP offers it, and to make it work with your displays properly, a simple firmware update is all it will take. We'll keep an eye on that page."



I commend the effort and am glad you are engaged with them.


I think the simple request is to not even mention "3D" because that gets them all riled up?


I mean, all we care about is that we want frame lock "fixed" on the JVC projectors, right? They don't have to care WHY we do


----------



## den110

Hi all


I recently asked Kal if the VIP 3D products outputs full 1080P to each eye like current 3D televisions. Here is his response:



"Both the 3D-Displayer and 3D-Theatre output either 720p/60 or 720p/120 regardless of the 3D input signal type. There's a switch to choose the output format.


Both the 3D-Displayer and 3D-Theater support various 3D formats.


The 3D-Theater supports:

- Frame packing 720p60, 720p50, 720p30, 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p30

- Side-by-side 1080i60, 1080i50, 1080p24, 1080p30, 720p60, 720p50, 720p30

- Top-bottom 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p30, 720p60, 720p50, 720p30


The 3D-Displayer supports:

- Frame packing 720p60, 720p50, 720p30, 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p30


So if you feed the box any 3D signal that matches one of those listed above, the output will be 720p/60 or 720p/120 depending on how you have the switch on the box set.


If the signal is not 3D, then the boxes simply pass the signal through untouched (as you would expect).


When you buy a new 3D projector you likely don't know what resolution you're getting when viewing 3D content. Most manuals don't tell. Most likely do 720p/120 without you knowing, same as the 3D-VIP products.


For movies the 3D signal is 1080p24 - frame pack. The only way to get 1080p60 to both eyes today is to use a dual-projector setup with filtering and passive glasses. Not an expense that most people are willing to live with.


There's no reasonable way to do 1080p/120 cost effectively. 1080p/120 also doesn't exist yet. Consider that the highest end video processor available today (Lumagen Radiance) is pushing really expensive FPGA's (integrated curcuits) to do the video processing to get to to 72Hz/75Hz with 1080p so it's not likely projectors can internally do 1080p120. They don't have $4000 video processors inside.


So to get to 120Hz you need to drop down to 720p. Which is what likely most 3D projectors out today do anyway."



It sounds like according to Kal, all current 3D projectors only output 720P?


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *den110* /forum/post/20479245
> 
> 
> It sounds like according to Kal, all current 3D projectors only output 720P?



Actually my words "most likely do 720p" is a bit strong - I should probably say "some do 720p" because I really don't know what the ratio is.


I was just trying to point out that the 3D-VIP products aren't alone at outputting 3D at 720p. (This was information provided by the 3D-VIP lead designer). Sorry if it caused any confusion.


Kal


----------



## HokeySmoke

That entire blurb represents wishful thinking at best. Do 1080p 3D TVs have $4000 processors inside of them? Except for the passive ones, all 1080p 3D TVs are capable of 1080p at 120Hz. Now please explain what's different about projectors.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20479989
> 
> 
> That entire blurb represents wishful thinking at best. Do 1080p 3D TVs have $4000 processors inside of them? Except for the passive ones, all 1080p 3D TVs are capable of 1080p at 120Hz. Now please explain what's different about projectors.





I don't understand that either. The JVC projectors RS40, 50 and 60 all do 1080p and plasmas do 1080p in 3D. Only the 720p projectors and plasmas that do 3D would use 720p 120Hz.


I must say that when my RS1 is synced up with the glasses 720p 60Hz looks damn good! Very sharp and clean. Flicker is not an issue on the projector but on flat panel TV's it's pretty bad...but I couldn't get my TV's to work right so can't say for sure. VIP is sending me a new Theater unit to try on my TV's because I have had so many problems.


----------



## plissken99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20480227
> 
> 
> I must say that when my RS1 is synced up with the glasses 720p 60Hz looks damn good! Very sharp and clean. Flicker is not an issue on the projector but on flat panel TV's it's pretty bad...but I couldn't get my TV's to work right so can't say for sure. VIP is sending me a new Theater unit to try on my TV's because I have had so many problems.



When your RS1 loses sync, can the sync be gotten back? By pausing, or rewinding briefly or something, like with audio sync? Or is it lost for good?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/20480239
> 
> 
> When your RS1 loses sync, can the sync be gotten back? By pausing, or rewinding briefly or something, like with audio sync? Or is it lost for good?



No it comes back into sync over a few minutes but sometimes the eye polarity flips so last night I just plugged it in and watched the Tahiti Wave Bluray in 3D. No tinkering just let it run. The ghosting would come and go every few minutes. If the depth didn't look right I flipped the eye glasses over and it was good again. It just keeps drifting slowly. Boy does it look good when sync'd up though. Awesome! Very clear and detailed. I'll be very happy if VIP can get JVC to fix this.


Also the 3D effect is fabulous! Like having IMAX in your home! Depth and in you face effects are outstanding.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand that either. The JVC projectors RS40, 50 and 60 all do 1080p and plasmas do 1080p in 3D. Only the 720p projectors and plasmas that do 3D would use 720p 120Hz.
> 
> 
> I must say that when my RS1 is synced up with the glasses 720p 60Hz looks damn good! Very sharp and clean. Flicker is not an issue on the projector but on flat panel TV's it's pretty bad...but I couldn't get my TV's to work right so can't say for sure. VIP is sending me a new Theater unit to try on my TV's because I have had so many problems.



I really hope the new one works fine. If so, i'll be jumping on board before long!


----------



## plissken99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20480288
> 
> 
> I really hope the new one works fine. If so, i'll be jumping on board before long!



Same here, I'm dying for this thing! lol


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20479989
> 
> 
> That entire blurb represents wishful thinking at best. Do 1080p 3D TVs have $4000 processors inside of them? Except for the passive ones, all 1080p 3D TVs are capable of 1080p at 120Hz. Now please explain what's different about projectors.



I frankly can't... I think what the designer was getting at that the conversion from 3D to 2D 1080p/120 is incredibly processor intensive for something like FPGA's and cannot be done cost effectively and this is why their products output 720p.


1080p 3DTVs probably have custom ASICs so they're a lot faster/more efficient vs using FPGAs. I don't know - I'm guessing here - I don't build/design 3D converters or 3DTVs and my electrical engineering courses are too far back for me to remember the details.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20480227
> 
> 
> I don't understand that either. The JVC projectors RS40, 50 and 60 all do 1080p and plasmas do 1080p in 3D. Only the 720p projectors and plasmas that do 3D would use 720p 120Hz.



That was my understanding too but the conversations I had led me to believe otherwise. I'm starting to think I simply misunderstood. Sorry for the confusion.


Kal


----------



## walford

The high cost of a Projector Light engine that can display 1080p/120 as compared to one that can display 720p/120 has kept 1080/120 PJs from being availale in the high volume reail market. Some units were expected this year but they have not shown up yet AFAIK.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20477063
> 
> 
> For now best thing to do is send digital coax or TOSlink to AVR and run HDMI from VIP direct to display until VIP addresses that issue.
> 
> 
> Actually after doing this I thought the image was crisper than going through the AVR HDMI switching and the extra cabling.
> 
> 
> For now I ran the Sony 3D BD HDMI to VIP Displayer, output from Displayer to Monoprice HDMI switcher, which switches to Samsung DLP and AE4000. Sent digital coax signal to Yamaha AVR to get multichannel back.
> 
> 
> I sent emaill to Jonathan about the 2-channel limitation to see if he has a timeframe for a fix.



Hopefully, the fix is a simple EDID change. To speed up QC testing and getting a new product out the door, electronics mfrs will often copy and modify a suitable EDID from a similar device rather than write a new one from scratch. It's possible that the original donor EDID was from a sink or other device that only allows 2-channel audio. OTOH, if the issue is due to the audio having to be demuxed and repackaged to 1.3 format due to its location in a 3D stream as stated by another poster, the fix could take much longer.


----------



## den110

Well, I think we can safely assume that the VIP products output in 720P 3D mode. As long as the purchaser is ok with that, then they can purchase the product. The only question is if the sync is stable, with no ghosting, flicker, etc.


Now my last question is: here is the connection to my system;

Samsung 6900 3d blu ray player to Yamaha RXV2400 1.3 hdmi receiver (non 3D) hdmi out to Epson 8700UB projector. Now does the VIP theater connect between the hdmi out from receiver and the projector? That way there is no issue not getting bitstream lossless audio from the Samsung blu ray player?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *den110* /forum/post/20481333
> 
> 
> Well, I think we can safely assume that the VIP products output in 720P 3D mode. As long as the purchaser is ok with that, then they can purchase the product. The only question is if the sync is stable, with no ghosting, flicker, etc.
> 
> 
> Now my last question is: here is the connection to my system;
> 
> Samsung 6900 3d blu ray player to Yamaha RXV2400 1.3 hdmi receiver (non 3D) hdmi out to Epson 8700UB projector. Now does the VIP theater connect between the hdmi out from receiver and the projector? That way there is no issue not getting bitstream lossless audio from the Samsung blu ray player?



There are actually a couple of issues here:

1) Does the receiver successfully pass a 3D-encoded signal? AFAIK, some 1.3 receivers do, and some don't.

2) Assuming it can pass the video, is it correctly extracting HD audio from the 3D stream, or it it getting only 2-channel and expanding it via PL IIx or DTS-NEO?


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20480227
> 
> 
> on flat panel TV's it's pretty bad...but I couldn't get my TV's to work right so can't say for sure. VIP is sending me a new Theater unit to try on my TV's because I have had so many problems.



I hope the new Theatre unit will perform better on the TV´s.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20481314
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the fix is a simple EDID change. To speed up QC testing and getting a new product out the door, electronics mfrs will often copy and modify a suitable EDID from a similar device rather than write a new one from scratch. It's possible that the original donor EDID was from a sink or other device that only allows 2-channel audio. OTOH, if the issue is due to the audio having to be demuxed and repackaged to 1.3 format due to its location in a 3D stream as stated by another poster, the fix could take much longer.



Hopefully not. Here is Jonathan's reply to my email concerning this issue:


"This is not a problem Bill. We have the support for 5.1 plus. I am going to

ask support to follow-up on this and provide you with the feedback within a

day or two.

All the best and cheers!

Jonathan"


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *den110* /forum/post/20481333
> 
> 
> Well, I think we can safely assume that the VIP products output in 720P 3D mode. As long as the purchaser is ok with that, then they can purchase the product. The only question is if the sync is stable, with no ghosting, flicker, etc.
> 
> 
> Now my last question is: here is the connection to my system;
> 
> Samsung 6900 3d blu ray player to Yamaha RXV2400 1.3 hdmi receiver (non 3D) hdmi out to Epson 8700UB projector. Now does the VIP theater connect between the hdmi out from receiver and the projector? That way there is no issue not getting bitstream lossless audio from the Samsung blu ray player?



I tried that with the Sony 3D S580 BD to Yamaha RX-V863 (non 3D) but it wouldn't pass the 3D signal to the VIP so the Tron disk I was using aborted.

Ended up configuring my system to what I've posted previously using digital coax for audio to get things back somewhat normal until there is a fix.


The other thing I haven't tried is using a Monoprice HDMI Matrix splitter/switcher. Send one HDMI 1.3 to AVR and the other one to VIP.

I didn't have a spare at the moment to try this out. But I'd rather the VIP unit correct this than having more hardware in the food chain.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20481552
> 
> 
> I hope the new Theatre unit will perform better on the TV´s.



Flicker was pretty bad on the flat panels but not on my projector although my projector is in a very dark room mostly black, dark grey. My projector refreshes at 120 hz internally so maybe that has something to do with it. Both my TV's are only 60Hz refresh. The 37 inch and higher were 120Hz sets.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20481589
> 
> 
> Hopefully not. Here is Jonathan's reply to my email concerning this issue:
> 
> 
> "This is not a problem Bill. We have the support for 5.1 plus. I am going to
> 
> ask support to follow-up on this and provide you with the feedback within a
> 
> day or two.
> 
> All the best and cheers!
> 
> Jonathan"



Hopefully not, indeed!










If you don't mind sharing, I'd really like to know what VIP support tells you, and I'm sure there are others interested as well.


----------



## Jorge Garcia

Hello

Anyone tested the 3D- Theater with a Planar 8150?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20482373
> 
> 
> Hopefully not, indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, I'd really like to know what VIP support tells you, and I'm sure there are others interested as well.



Looks like they might have a firmware fix for the multi-channel by Friday:




"I should have the firmware for this by either tomorrow or Friday.

Cheers!"




VIDEO INNOVATION PRODUCTS

Jonathan Alexander

4521 PGA Blvd., #338

Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418 USA

(561) 262-0980
[email protected]


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20488981
> 
> 
> Looks like they might have a firmware fix for the multi-channel by Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I should have the firmware for this by either tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> Cheers!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO INNOVATION PRODUCTS
> 
> Jonathan Alexander
> 
> 4521 PGA Blvd., #338
> 
> Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418 USA
> 
> (561) 262-0980
> [email protected]



If firmware is available, how do I get it and how to apply it to the VIP?


----------



## SgtVideo

Looks like the VIP site reports the release of 3D-Discover for this summer. Not much else about it's use of 3D Syncnodes.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* 
Looks like they might have a firmware fix for the multi-channel by Friday:




"I should have the firmware for this by either tomorrow or Friday.

Cheers!"




VIDEO INNOVATION PRODUCTS

Jonathan Alexander

4521 PGA Blvd., #338

Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33418 USA

(561) 262-0980
[email protected]
Outstanding! Thanks for the update, SgtV.


If the new firmware works, I'm in.


----------



## Citation4444

I have a Sim2 C3X and a Sim2 Mico 50. Will this product work with either or both of these?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20490941
> 
> 
> Looks like the VIP site reports the release of 3D-Discover for this summer. Not much else about it's use of 3D Syncnodes.



Huh?


----------



## mkoss

I have reread 33 pages of these threads and from all the 60 hz issues being posted, there was a claim of 500 projectors that work with the vip products.

Right now after extensive viewing all 3 of my 60hz pj's with one to be tested I'm have ghosting and drift issues with time due to sync issues. I would think that 1 of these would fall into this field of 500 working pj's. Does anyone know if this list exists for publication? It took some back and forth viewing between my 3D 120 hz pj and the 60 hz units to see this sync problem as it really is

to understand what is going on. Some of my initial findings need retraction for 60 hz viewing.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20499047
> 
> 
> ...I would think that 1 of these would fall into this field of 500 working pj's. Does anyone know if this list exists for publication? It took some back and forth viewing between my 3D 120 hz pj and the 60 hz units to see this sync problem as it really is to understand what is going on. Some of my initial findings need retraction for 60 hz viewing.



I suggested publication of such a list 2 months ago in the Displayer thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20236290 


If you look at an older study of 60Hz DLP projectors to determine fitness for 3D (back when 120Hz didn't exist), the number that are frame locked varies from about 50% to 80% depending on connector. This may have gotten worse with the introduction of advanced display processors such as Gennum and Silicon Optix, both of which by default do not enable framelock.

http://www.cmst.curtin.edu.au/publicat/2007-05.pdf 


So a modern list of working displays would be helpful to both VIP and potential users of their products.


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mkoss* 
I have reread 33 pages of these threads and from all the 60 hz issues being posted, there was a claim of 500 projectors that work with the vip products.

Right now after extensive viewing all 3 of my 60hz pj's with one to be tested I'm have ghosting and drift issues with time due to sync issues. I would think that 1 of these would fall into this field of 500 working pj's. Does anyone know if this list exists for publication? It took some back and forth viewing between my 3D 120 hz pj and the 60 hz units to see this sync problem as it really is

to understand what is going on. Some of my initial findings need retraction for 60 hz viewing.
I am fortunate so far with the AE4000 which is my first projector that I only had to make RF glasses adjustments. But in the other projectors you tested are there any Menu options that are frame related? Such as Frame Response normal or fast or anything else that can be adjusted or disabled to determine if they are the cause or your problem? Just wondering if you exhausted all possiblities. Hope you discover something overlooked.


Did you test the other projectors with HDMI VIP output directly to the projectors without going through AVR switching?


----------



## mkoss

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* 
I am fortunate so far with the AE4000 which is my first projector that I only had to make RF glasses adjustments. But in the other projectors you tested are there any Menu options that are frame related? Such as Frame Response normal or fast or anything else that can be adjusted or disabled to determine if they are the cause or your problem? Just wondering if you exhausted all possiblities. Hope you discover something overlooked.


Did you test the other projectors with HDMI VIP output directly to the projectors without going through AVR switching?
yes I have. In some instances I couldn't get a signal unless I inserted my scaler in between. What I am driving at is what Hokeysmoke has been saying for some time, that sync issues become a problem with many if not most 60 hz projectors. My point is that we are placing all the blame on projectors and should be placing some blame on the vip displayer/theater in converting from 24hz to 60 hz and not flagging this as an isssue. This is why the IR glasses are sensed almost immediately as having a problem(although work fine with my 120 hz 3d H5360 pj). The RF glasses resolve some of these problems temporarily with the sync issue returning over time.


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* 
I suggested publication of such a list 2 months ago in the Displayer thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20236290 


If you look at an older study of 60Hz DLP projectors to determine fitness for 3D (back when 120Hz didn't exist), the number that are frame locked varies from about 50% to 80% depending on connector. This may have gotten worse with the introduction of advanced display processors such as Gennum and Silicon Optix, both of which by default do not enable framelock.

http://www.cmst.curtin.edu.au/publicat/2007-05.pdf 


So a modern list of working displays would be helpful to both VIP and potential users of their products.
What is interesting is JVC's comment that they don't support frame lock in any of there projectors so they must create the syncho output to the emitter from the 3D projectors Vsync after the video processing circuit.


On the other hand DLP link works because the timing comes from the display. What is actually on the screen is sent to the glasses.


----------



## nunofcp

Hello

Anyone tested the 3D- Theater with a Mitsubishi HC3800 and RF glasses?

There are some testemonials with IR glasses with some bad results, but with RF glasses nobody posted.

The picture ghosting still occur with the RF synch?

Thanks!


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20500252
> 
> 
> What is interesting is JVC's comment that they don't support frame lock in any of there projectors so they must create the syncho output to the emitter from the 3D projectors Vsync after the video processing circuit.
> 
> 
> On the other hand DLP link works because the timing comes from the display. What is actually on the screen is sent to the glasses.



That's interesting. If this holds true I can get good 60hz performance by going over to the Link glasses and not using the vesa as a glass sync. I will need to get a pair and try. The only thing is some people complain about contrast due to the white flash.


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have reread 33 pages of these threads and from all the 60 hz issues being posted, there was a claim of 500 projectors that work with the vip products.
> 
> Right now after extensive viewing all 3 of my 60hz pj's with one to be tested I'm have ghosting and drift issues with time due to sync issues. I would think that 1 of these would fall into this field of 500 working pj's. Does anyone know if this list exists for publication? It took some back and forth viewing between my 3D 120 hz pj and the 60 hz units to see this sync problem as it really is
> 
> to understand what is going on. Some of my initial findings need retraction for 60 hz viewing.



This claim of 500 projectors working with the VIP products is surely based on reading spec sheets and not on actual testing with 500 projectors. I'd love to see the list of what has actually been tested and confirmed working, though of course we know from user reports that my JVC would not be on that list (yet). I hold out hope for a fix in the future.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20500908
> 
> 
> That's interesting. If this holds true I can get good 60hz performance by going over to the Link glasses and not using the vesa as a glass sync. I will need to get a pair and try. The only thing is some people complain about contrast due to the white flash.



You would be using 120Hz with DLP link with a 3D ready DLP Display. No 60Hz.


You already have good timing with your Acer why would you want DLP link glasses?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20500930
> 
> 
> You would be using 120Hz with DLP link with a 3D ready DLP Display. No 60Hz.
> 
> 
> You already have good timing with your Acer why would you want DLP link glasses?



What I'm talking about is using the DLP link glasses with my 60 Hz DLP projectors assuming they work as well at 60 hz and the white flash is present for sync. This way at least I can salvage

the use of 2 of my 4 projectors for 3D use and not be limited to the acer alone for 3D. Now I need to research which DLP glasses will work and give the best results for viewing.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20501019
> 
> 
> What I'm talking about is using the DLP link glasses with my 60 Hz DLP projectors assuming they work as well at 60 hz and the white flash is present for sync. This way at least I can salvage
> 
> the use of 2 of my 4 projectors for 3D use and not be limited to the acer alone for 3D. Now I need to research which DLP glasses will work and give the best results for viewing.



DLP link is built into the display and not 60Hz capable. The only way to get 60Hz is via the VIP emitter sync output. You can't use DLP link on a 60Hz display. It has to be 3D ready at 120Hz only.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20499314
> 
> 
> I suggested publication of such a list 2 months ago in the Displayer thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20236290
> 
> 
> If you look at an older study of 60Hz DLP projectors to determine fitness for 3D (back when 120Hz didn't exist), the number that are frame locked varies from about 50% to 80% depending on connector. This may have gotten worse with the introduction of advanced display processors such as Gennum and Silicon Optix, both of which by default do not enable framelock.
> 
> http://www.cmst.curtin.edu.au/publicat/2007-05.pdf
> 
> 
> So a modern list of working displays would be helpful to both VIP and potential users of their products.



Thank you HokeySmoke for all your input on this matter! You knew what would happen right from the beginning but we all had the hope it would work with our projectors and didn't listen. The link with this publication says it all.


I still plan to tap off my RS1 Vsync. When ever i get the chance as now the summer months I am outside more. I want to see how the emitter handles the dropped frame. Maybe the transition will be enough to change the polarity. Then the question is how does JVC do it if they don't use frame lock in there 3D projectors and flip polarity every now and then. Perhaps a timer that counts down and flips at the exact time? I will have to monitor Vsync while playing video and see what happens on my projector.


Thanks again!


Ron


----------



## thebard

Andrew Woods also has a 3d-compatible projector list on his 3D Movie List site (which also links to the abpve study), though the table doesn't specifically mention frame lock:
http://www.3dmovielist.com/projectors.html


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Hey, SgtVideo! Any word on the promised firmware update for your Theater unit? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it appears soon and works as advertised.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20501043
> 
> 
> DLP link is built into the display and not 60Hz capable. The only way to get 60Hz is via the VIP emitter sync output. You can't use DLP link on a 60Hz display. It has to be 3D ready at 120Hz only.



Write after I posted I realized ah S**t that needs to be enabled in the display and won't work with 60 Hz pj's


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20501347
> 
> 
> Hey, SgtVideo! Any word on the promised firmware update for your Theater unit? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it appears soon and works as advertised.



Hah..No, looks like they missed putting one together for Friday. BTW, I'm using the Displayer. Hope that task doesn't prove to be daunting.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20502249
> 
> 
> Hah..No, looks like they missed putting one together for Friday. BTW, I'm using the Displayer. Hope that task doesn't prove to be daunting.



Ah. Sorry. I thought you were using the Theater. Hopefully they'll get the firmware done soon and will also have it available for the Theater as well.


----------



## Skiiermike

Ok so I should have my theatre and RF glasses early this week.


here is my planned setup, please tell me if there is something that will need to be changed.


Ps3 connected by hdmi 1.3 to my Onkyo 1008 amp (amp is 1.4) then a 1.4 hdmi cable connected to to VIP then a 1.3 hdmi cable connected to my Benq w6000 PJ.


I currently only own 1 1.4 hdmi cable and I thought that would be the best place for it.


Any suggestions?


Sorry if it's not written very well I didn't know how else to put it.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20503324
> 
> 
> Ok so I should have my theatre and RF glasses early this week.
> 
> 
> here is my planned setup, please tell me if there is something that will need to be changed.
> 
> 
> Ps3 connected by hdmi 1.3 to my Onkyo 1008 amp (amp is 1.4) then a 1.4 hdmi cable connected to to VIP then a 1.3 hdmi cable connected to my Benq w6000 PJ.
> 
> 
> I currently only own 1 1.4 hdmi cable and I thought that would be the best place for it.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's not written very well I didn't know how else to put it.




There is no such thing as "1.4 cable" or "1.3 cable". The definition for cable types per the HDMI Licensing org can be found here. 


Your setup looks fine, the only thing is you may need to hook up the VIP unit directly to the PS3 at first, and force the PS3 to detect the settings, before putting it further down in the signal path.


----------



## Skiiermike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "1.4 cable" or "1.3 cable". The definition for cable types per the HDMI Licensing org can be found here.
> 
> 
> Your setup looks fine, the only thing is you may need to hook up the VIP unit directly to the PS3 at first, and force the PS3 to detect the settings, before putting it further down in the signal path.



Thanks for the advice on the cables. When I bought it thats what they were advertised as.


After the PS3 detects 3d do you think I'll be ok with the theatre after the amp? I will also be viewing SBS videos from satellite and my WDTV so I would prefer it after the amp so I don't need to keep switching it around.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20503456
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the cables. When I bought it thats what they were advertised as.
> 
> 
> After the PS3 detects 3d do you think I'll be ok with the theatre after the amp? I will also be viewing SBS videos from satellite and my WDTV so I would prefer it after the amp so I don't need to keep switching it around.



Yes, should work fine, I have mine set up after my amp for the same reason. Search earlier in this thread, you should find exact steps for getting the PS3 configured properly.


Good luck!


----------



## lee-1

heres my review of the vip-theatre with a samsung lcd flat panel tv in this case i have a samsung B650 55''. i hooked up everything as instructed,with a pair of monster vision 3d max glasses and RF emitter. at first the 3d picture was good but had a moving background and some ghosting, so i played around with my tv, by turning off the auto-motion function ,as well as putting the tv in game mode. as far as flicker , i played with the emitter ,and found that 1 dutty cycle ,and 2 delay worked best for my set up.now for the good stuff , i recorded some of the free 3d shows from direct-tv,as well as look at avatar 3d blu-ray. i am completely floored by the 3d on my tv.i watched some of the french open and my wife of all people was in awe as well. the ps3 and gran turismo 5 is rediculous. now my next goal is to get 2 or three more pair of glasses, and possibly an onkyo 1008 9.2,or 809


----------



## Ricanmeng

I have the VIP theater giving me dlp link glasses sync inversion every ten minutes going through my htpc going through an integra dtr-30.3 then out to my acer h5360. This happens while watching a blu ray via ar csoft tmt 5 or while gaming in 3d using the tridef ddd software. If I take the VIP theater out of the picture, it works fine maintaining my sync. I am talking about sync issues during playback, not the 50/50 chance during the start of playback. I need to get this sorted out because it really disrupts 3d playback with the family.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ricanmeng* /forum/post/20506700
> 
> 
> I have the VIP theater giving me dlp link glasses sync inversion every ten minutes going through my htpc going through an integra dtr-30.3 then out to my acer h5360. This happens while watching a blu ray via ar csoft tmt 5 or while gaming in 3d using the tridef ddd software. If I take the VIP theater out of the picture, it works fine maintaining my sync. I am talking about sync issues during playback, not the 50/50 chance during the start of playback. I need to get this sorted out because it really disrupts 3d playback with the family.



The DLP link signal comes from the projector not the VIP Theatre. However what you say means the Theatre unit drops a frame every so often. It could be drifting but the projector is locked to the drift. You only see the polarity shift when it happens.


So why do you need the Theatre unit if when your remove it you have sync? You get 3D without it?


----------



## Ricanmeng

Hello Ronomy,


Yes, I can do 3D through a Home Theater PC without the VIP Theater, I use the VIP Theater for my game systems and sat which don't keep shifting inversion when in SBS 3D mode.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20511798
> 
> 
> Received the firmware update via email from VIP. These are for the Theater product and are not compatible with the Displayer. If you get missing .dll msgs you may need to update your C++ libraries. Here's the install instruction:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the firmware upgrade for the 5.1 AUDIO support.
> 
> Do please extract the files and save them in the same directory.
> 
> Plug the converter via USB to your computer and follow the setup.
> 
> Should you have any questions, do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> All the best and cheers!
> 
> Jonathan Alexander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO INNOVATION PRODUCTS



Did they also send firmware for your Displayer? If not, that bites.







I expected that it would be the other way around: new firmware for the Displayer, and Theater owners would be the ones still waiting.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20512808
> 
> 
> Did they also send firmware for your Displayer? If not, that bites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected that it would be the other way around: new firmware for the Displayer, and Theater owners would be the ones still waiting.



He is hoping to send me Displayer firmware this evening. And yes you are correct, Theater owners should be the ones waiting...Har!


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20513433
> 
> 
> He is hoping to send me Displayer firmware this evening. And yes you are correct, Theater owners should be the ones waiting...Har!



It appears the installation package is not complete in any case. There is a SIUSBXP.dll needed in the same directory as the firmware update .exe and it was not included (nor is it in the driver install package). This isn't a matter of updating the C++ libraries. I use a VideoForge VideoEQ Pro, and it uses the same SIUSB drivers and .dll for external control and firmware updates via USB.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20513668
> 
> 
> It appears the installation package is not complete in any case. There is a SIUSBXP.dll needed in the same directory as the firmware update .exe and it was not included (nor is it in the driver install package). This isn't a matter of updating the C++ libraries. I use a VideoForge VideoEQ Pro, and it uses the same SIUSB drivers and .dll for external control and firmware updates via USB.



That was just as well as I received a call from Jonathan, they did further testing with the firmware upgrade and it caused a video glitch on the newest PS3 in their lab. He will send me the corrected firmware which I will repost after trying it on my Displayer. The required missing .dlls will also be packaged.


Keep in mind this will only provide 5.1 audio, 7.1 will not be possible in the current hardware form of the Displayer/Theater do to memory chip size. We will be able to do a hardware upgrade exchange when that becomes available for future enhancement. Those whose AVRs already switch HDMI 3D through their existing ports should still 7.1 capable. It's only those of us that have somewhat older AVRs that don't pass 3D that really need the firmware change for multichannel audio.


I am going to try to delete my post so others will not be wasting time with the earlier attachments.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20514224
> 
> 
> That was just as well as I received a call from Jonathan, they did further testing with the firmware upgrade and it caused a video glitch on the newest PS3 in their lab. He will send me the corrected firmware which I will repost after trying it on my Displayer. The required missing .dlls will also be packaged.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind this will only provide 5.1 audio, 7.1 will not be possible in the current hardware form of the Displayer/Theater do to memory chip size. We will be able to do a hardware upgrade exchange when that becomes available for future enhancement. Those whose AVRs already switch HDMI 3D through their existing ports should still 7.1 capable. It's only those of us that have somewhat older AVRs that don't pass 3D that really need the firmware change for multichannel audio.
> 
> 
> I am going to try to delete my post so others will not be wasting time with the earlier attachments.




Received the beta version 1.3 for the firmware upgrade for the Displayer this evening and successfully upgraded it from 1.0 to 1.3. Tomorrow morning I will recable my system and see if 5.1 audio and normal video remain intact. All required files were packaged and the instruction set needs to followed exactly to avoid possible firmware corruption. The steps are in numerical order.


If all goes well, I will get the OK from Jonathan to upload the files to the Displayer thread. I have the Theater files as well but need to confirm and make sure one of the other users isn't testing the Theater versions.


If not, will upload the Theater files to the Theater thread for your use.


Their website isn't ready for upgrades like this so I'm volunteering my efforts.


----------



## Ronomy

Does the new firmware fix any bugs?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20514875
> 
> 
> Received the beta version 1.3 for the firmware upgrade for the Displayer this evening and successfully upgraded it from 1.0 to 1.3. Tomorrow morning I will recable my system and see if 5.1 audio and normal video remain intact. All required files were packaged and the instruction set needs to followed exactly to avoid possible firmware corruption. The steps are in numerical order.
> 
> 
> If all goes well, I will get the OK from Jonathan to upload the files to the Displayer thread. I have the Theater files as well but need to confirm and make sure one of the other users isn't testing the Theater versions.
> 
> 
> If not, will upload the Theater files to the Theater thread for your use.
> 
> 
> Their website isn't ready for upgrades like this so I'm volunteering my efforts.



Thank you very much for those efforts!


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20514990
> 
> 
> Does the new firmware fix any bugs?



The only bug was the 2-channel audio limitation in version 1.0 but that is dependent on where the VIP product is placed in the signal stream. If you installed after the AVR and you are already decoding 7.1 audio then you don't need to do anything.


----------



## thebard

Next on my firmware upgrade wishlist:


- "Sensio"-style autodetect for SbS/TnB

- Support for individual L/R output to enable dual VIPs/projectors!


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thebard* 
Next on my firmware upgrade wishlist:


- "Sensio"-style autodetect for SbS/TnB

- Support for individual L/R output to enable dual VIPs/projectors!











Auto detect works with Directv now! Cable doesn't for some reason.


Get Directv.


----------



## thebard

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ronomy* 
Auto detect works with Directv now! Cable doesn't for some reason.


Get Directv.
'cause twc/comcast are still using 1.3 boxes.


----------



## SgtVideo

I am happy to report successful testing of firmware version 1.3.


Unfortunately the file size exceeds the 500k limit for uploading to this forum.

PM me which version (Displayer/Theater) you need and I will send them to you direct from my email account.


I also recommend you copy & paste the instructions from this thread to perform the upgrade.


A couple problems I encountered and they were on MY end, was a setting in the Sony BD player was preventing 5.1 to the AVR. In my case I discovered in the audio setting "BD audio Mix setting ON", don't know why that was enabled but after setting it to OFF all was fine. So if you run across a multichannel problem...check those settings!


Also, as mentioned in Jonathan's instructions below, you may notice facial discolorations, adjust Duty Cycle settings to clean those up. I initially had 1.5 bars and increase to 2.5 bars and got normal facial color on the Samsung DLP.


Another interesting thing is my display is reporting that I'm receiving 1080p/24/3D. In my Tron 3D the preview scenes like from Pirates of the Carribbean show up 720/60 but the main movie changes to 1080P/24. Let us know if you get the same results.

*INSTRUCTIONS:*

From Jonathan,


Gents,


One of you was successfully able to upgrade the firmware on the Displayer and get 5.1 Audio support. You may notice a discolouration in the image after having re-booted the system. This only means that you will need to adjust the duty cycle on the RF glasses to the new settings. You might have to increase the bar from 1 - 1.5 to 2.5 or so! I have included this in the instructions below.



HENCE, THE ABOVE IS GOOD TO GO! DO PLEASE MAKE SURE THAT THE INSTRUCTIONS CONTAINED BELOW ARE FORWARDED ALONG, WHEN YOU DO DISTRIBUTE IT AROUND.



Thanks for your cooperation and all the best.


I am providing you with the following zip files:


1- 3DDisplayer_upgrade_VER13_BETA


2- 3DTheatre_upgrade_VER13_BETA


3- VIP DRIVER




Please note that the Displayer upgrade is for 3D-Displayer and Theatre is for 3D-Theatre. The same Driver (3rd attachment) will function for both upgrades.




Do please remove any/all previous VIP firmware upgrade files from your computer to avoid confusion. THIS IS A BETA VERSION and your support in confirming its proper functionality is appreciated before making it public.




CAUTION:


1- Do not unplug the converter while you are in the process of upgrading your firmware.


2- Do not install Displayer firmware on 3D-Theatre or vice versa. The results may corrupt the whole firmware.




In order to install the new firmware to upgrade your converter to support 5.1 AUDIO format, please follow the said steps:


1- Extract VIP DRIVER and save contents to a VIP DRIVER FOLDER on your computer


2- Extract 3D Theatre or 3D Displayer and save contents to a 3D THEATRE or 3D DISPLAYER FOLDER on your computer


3- Install VIP DRIVER file by executing USBXpressInstaler


4- Connect your converter box to the computer via a USB cable


5- Make sure the POWER light goes on


6- Go to 3D THEATRE or 3D DISPLAYER folder and execute the VIP_Theatre_unreleased _V13_BETA_.exe or VIP_Displayer_unreleased_V13_BETA_.exe


7- You will then be asked to confirm update. Hit OK


8- Update shall commence and at the end you will receive a message that the update was successfully loaded.


9- Your new version should be 1.3


You are now ready to remove the converter and plug it to your setup to test 5.1 AUDIO support.


Do please make sure you turn your player off and restart the whole system.


Do please go to your player audio menu and reset it to HDMI - AUTOMATIC and you should see the following:




AUDIO OUTPUT FORMATS:




1- Dolby Digital 5.1 ch


2- DTS 5.1 ch


3- AAC


4- Stereo 2 ch 44.1 KHz


5- Stereo 2 ch 88.2 KHz


6- Stereo 2 ch 176.4 KHz


7- Sterio 2 ch 48 KHz



You may notice a discolouration in the image. If you do, please readjust the duty cycle on your glasses to get the correct colouration. As a hint, if you were running it around 1 - 1.5 bars, you may have to now increase it to 2.5 bars.



If you are successful (as we have been) in upgrading and testing with the said results, you may post it for others to access and upgrade. Do please make sure that the entire email with instructions and cautions is listed to avoid undesired outcomes. Any questions, please email me.



All the best and cheers!


----------



## SgtVideo

Was able to have adequate file space at: www.curtpalme.com 


So you can do direct downloads of the VIP Theater/Displayer firmware update if desired.


They are located at this link:

http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=52


----------



## rjruby

Just a quick question.


Can the VIP 3D Theater be used with the Sharp LC-70LE732U?


Thanks.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjruby* /forum/post/20520879
> 
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> 
> Can the VIP 3D Theater be used with the Sharp LC-70LE732U?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



A quick glance through the specs it appears that it would work. 120hz capable which is a plus for image quality. Use with RF glasses for best image optimization. Some of the menu items like "motion enhancement" may need to tweaked in case of any issues. This is just a best guess.


If you have any difficult issues as long as a best attempt to make it work, VIP will be reasonably liberal with you as a return if it can't be solved.


----------



## TheWaz




> Quote:
> Was able to have adequate file space at: www.curtpalme.com
> 
> 
> So you can do direct downloads of the VIP Theater/Displayer firmware update if desired.
> 
> 
> They are located at this link:
> 
> http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=52



I did not find the VIP Theater firmware update download link at the Curt Palme site. Does anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## charles2006

Hello I have installed my VIP-Theater into my Home theater, a little break down of my Home Theater Fist


I run a CIH (Constant Image Height) environment.


The HT consits of:


- HTPC windows 7-64bit Ultimate

- EVGA Nvidia 430 HDMI 1.4a video

- 4gigs ram

- HDAV 1.3 Deluxe sound card -- running 7.1 analog

- VIP-Theater 3D + RF Emitter

- VP50 Video Scaler running 1.09 firmware

- Sonly VPL 50 1080p projector + ISCO III lens

- Screen 144" (12 feet wide) 235:1 aspect ratio screen



Software player: TMT5 set to use Blu-Ray 3D always -- environment set to 3D Vision.


How I am using the VIP-Theater unit:


HTPC output 1080p/24hz (set to 3DHD) -> input VIP-Theater 3D

VIPTheater 3D output to my VP50 scaler.


Just FYI -- OSD shows VP50 input is 720p/60 --> i then scale to 1080p/60


The output is pure 3D !! works great -- however i have some ghosting issues...but i think this is polarity -- or possible delay changes i need on the glasses -- more on this later.


I need the ability to expand to 235:1 so my ISCO III lens works properly for instance playing Reident Evil 3D -- this is a 235:1 movie -- I needed the ability for my VP50 to still do what it does for normal blu-ray ie: provide me with 235:1 aspect ratio that my ISCO III lens then works with -- and the results are WORKS PERFECTLY with this arrangement -- so I not only can scale to 1080p but i can also use my 235:1 aspect ratio and etc..


Now my only draw back is ghosting. flicker is nearly non-existent on my VPL50 as i display to my screen. There is some, but it is minor, not that much different then using my Panasonic VT25 - 3D plasma shows with its glasses.


However i have ghosting. Now this could be polarity, or delay or cycle ??


I am going to try switching polarity first, and then get into delay changes with the glasses?


BTW -- has anyone have experience with the Bit-Caldron BCS500 USB utility program? i have a copy and i am wondering would i have to run a second USB cable from the emitter itself to alter and use the program / util?


Right now i have a single cable going from the VIP-Theater 3D unit to my HTPC to provide power, works fine, and the emitter is connected of course via the sync cable, but i do not run a second USB cable.


I have not tested this yet, just obtained the program, but could the program pass through the VIP-Theater and affect the emitter? or more likly i need a second usb cable?


Also does the emitter have to be placed in to adjustment mode with the emitter joystick? or the USB software need not concern with this it can still alter the emitter without placing the emitter in the mode?


So far the setup is really intersting, i am not sure yet about the ghosting issue, if anyone has issues with ghosting and what they did i would like to hear some tweaks?


So far CIH and the Theater and my VP50 all live nicely together, and i can get 1080p/60 and still see 3D so it looks very promising.


thank you for litening

Charles


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charles2006* /forum/post/20521563
> 
> 
> -- has anyone have experience with the Bit-Caldron BCS500 USB utility program? i have a copy and i am wondering would i have to run a second USB cable from the emitter itself to alter and use the program / util?
> 
> 
> Right now i have a single cable going from the VIP-Theater 3D unit to my HTPC to provide power, works fine, and the emitter is connected of course via the sync cable, but i do not run a second USB cable.
> 
> 
> I have not tested this yet, just obtained the program, but could the program pass through the VIP-Theater and affect the emitter? or more likly i need a second usb cable?
> 
> 
> Also does the emitter have to be placed in to adjustment mode with the emitter joystick? or the USB software need not concern with this it can still alter the emitter without placing the emitter in the mode?
> 
> 
> So far the setup is really intersting, i am not sure yet about the ghosting issue, if anyone has issues with ghosting and what they did i would like to hear some tweaks?
> 
> 
> So far CIH and the Theater and my VP50 all live nicely together, and i can get 1080p/60 and still see 3D so it looks very promising.
> 
> 
> thank you for litening
> 
> Charles



Sounds like a great setup! Nice to hear someone has a CIH arrangement and that it's working ok.


You will need to run a separate usb to the tranceiver to use the control utility, I don't believe the VIP will pass it through to the software. The good news is, once the unit is set up it's usually good-to-go, so you probably won't need to mess with it again. IIRC, the software takes control of the unit, so I don't _think_ you'll need to manually enter fine-tune mode.


The polarity won't have any effect on ghosting; it just switches left & right. Use the duty cycle & delay settings.


----------



## jimvela




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20521147
> 
> 
> A quick glance through the specs it appears that it would work. 120hz capable which is a plus for image quality. Use with RF glasses for best image optimization. Some of the menu items like "motion enhancement" may need to tweaked in case of any issues. This is just a best guess.
> 
> 
> If you have any difficult issues as long as a best attempt to make it work, VIP will be reasonably liberal with you as a return if it can't be solved.



How about for Panasonic PT-AE4000U? Any thoughts? Thank you.


Never mind. I found the answer on your post #283. Thank you SgtVideo.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charles2006* /forum/post/20521563
> 
> 
> Now my only draw back is ghosting. flicker is nearly non-existent on my VPL50 as i display to my screen. There is some, but it is minor, not that much different then using my Panasonic VT25 - 3D plasma shows with its glasses.
> 
> 
> However i have ghosting. Now this could be polarity, or delay or cycle ??
> 
> 
> I am going to try switching polarity first, and then get into delay changes with the glasses?
> 
> 
> BTW -- has anyone have experience with the Bit-Caldron BCS500 USB utility program? i have a copy and i am wondering would i have to run a second USB cable from the emitter itself to alter and use the program / util?
> 
> 
> Right now i have a single cable going from the VIP-Theater 3D unit to my HTPC to provide power, works fine, and the emitter is connected of course via the sync cable, but i do not run a second USB cable.
> 
> 
> I have not tested this yet, just obtained the program, but could the program pass through the VIP-Theater and affect the emitter? or more likly i need a second usb cable?
> 
> 
> Also does the emitter have to be placed in to adjustment mode with the emitter joystick? or the USB software need not concern with this it can still alter the emitter without placing the emitter in the mode?
> 
> 
> So far the setup is really intersting, i am not sure yet about the ghosting issue, if anyone has issues with ghosting and what they did i would like to hear some tweaks?
> 
> 
> So far CIH and the Theater and my VP50 all live nicely together, and i can get 1080p/60 and still see 3D so it looks very promising.
> 
> 
> thank you for litening
> 
> Charles




Delay has the greatest effect for ghosting but it can have some interaction with duty cycle. So if you change duty cycle after setting delay first you might have to touch up delay again.


I usually make the adjustment with the main movie screen where it asks to play move, special features and other stuff. I like using the text characters to tune out any ghosting, after that everything else looks fine.



To enter adjustment mode:


Hold jstick to left until the 2nd LED lights, release, after that moving jstick up/down increases/decreases "delay. Jstick adjusted L/R increases/decreases "duty cycle".


When your satisfied with those settings, do not move jstick anymore and it will return to normal mode after a 2minute timeout.


So, again, start with delay then duty cycle. Notice that duty cycle affects brightness levels, so find the compromise that results in the best visual effect.


As far as polarity, if it is wrong you will lose 3D depth. A quick test for comparison if you suspect that, is take off the glasses and view through them upside down, in effect swapping lenses between eyes. If depth is noticably improved then do a polarity change.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheWaz* /forum/post/20521382
> 
> 
> I did not find the VIP Theater firmware update download link at the Curt Palme site. Does anyone know where I can get it?



I'm looking at them right now with that link, they are near the top around the "stickys". 4th and 5th thread down from top.

http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=52


----------



## TheWaz

I found the Driver and the VIP Displayer update in this entry "Sticky: VIP Displayer Firmware Update v1.3", but not the VIP Theater?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheWaz* /forum/post/20522842
> 
> 
> I found the Driver and the VIP Displayer update in this entry "Sticky: VIP Displayer Firmware Update v1.3", but not the VIP Theater?



Well it was there when I replied to you earlier and now has since disappeared. I sent a msg. to Kal at Curt Palme to found out why it's gone.


In the meantime just PM with the email address you want the attachment sent to. In your subject line state that you want the VIP Theater firmware update.


Hope this helps.


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20522918
> 
> 
> Well it was there when I replied to you earlier and now has since disappeared. I sent a msg. to Kal at Curt Palme to found out why it's gone.



Ooops - my mistake. I saw two threads with the same subject so I figured you had mistakenly posted it twice and nuked one.







Put it back up if you don't mind and I'll make it a sticky. Sorry about that!


Kal


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kal* /forum/post/20522934
> 
> 
> Ooops - my mistake. I saw two threads with the same subject so I figured you had mistakenly posted it twice and nuked one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it back up if you don't mind and I'll make it a sticky. Sorry about that!
> 
> 
> Kal



Ha...will do!


----------



## TheWaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20522944
> 
> 
> Ha...will do!



Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Chezbrgr2

For those of you out there with the older version of the theatre, as in the one in the original video please read this!!!


If upon starting the firmware upgrade, you receive a message incompatible firmware it only means that your unit can't be upgraded via a firmware and needs to be factory reconfigured with the upgrade. Please do not try putting in the other product firmware or any other firmware as none will work. The 3D-Theatre firmware upgrade with VER13 is the only firmware for 3D-Theatre and the same applies for the 3D-Displayer.


If you are not able to get 5.1 with any of the older units, do not use the newer updater or firmware. Please contact Vip directly if you get any error message, if you have an older unit like mine, as it needs to go back to Vip to be reconfigured.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Chezbrgr2

Here is a link for anyone needing the Upgrade Utility For 5.1 Audio................

http://www.mediafire.com/?vrvebxuh0ks5nfq 


Hope this helps.


----------



## RolfHult

As i'm about to order the 3D-Theater/RF, I cannot find any comments on using this with an CRT projector...


My setup with an Marquee 8500 Ultra, upgraded with HDMI (Moome add-on), HD-144 lenses and the special P43 green tube for stereoscopic 3D.


Source path: HDTV via fiberoptic cable network, Tvix M6500 > Onkyo TX-NR905 (Revo HQV).


Can this combo work out with the VIP?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolfHult* /forum/post/20525237
> 
> 
> As i'm about to order the 3D-Theater/RF, I cannot find any comments on using this with an CRT projector...
> 
> 
> My setup with an Marquee 8500 Ultra, upgraded with HDMI (Moome add-on), HD-144 lenses and the special P43 green tube for stereoscopic 3D.
> 
> 
> Source path: HDTV via fiberoptic cable network, Tvix M6500 > Onkyo TX-NR905 (Revo HQV).
> 
> 
> Can this combo work out with the VIP?



I would be interested to see if the CRT projector would work with the theater or displayer since I have a Sony and Electrohome albeit no HDMI input. But I do have a HDMI to RGB converter which I might some time down the road to see if it works for 3D. The HDMI upgrades for CRT PJ's are not that cheap. I would think as long as you had no sync problem it should work.

Ask VIP about it.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolfHult* /forum/post/20525237
> 
> 
> As i'm about to order the 3D-Theater/RF, I cannot find any comments on using this with an CRT projector...
> 
> 
> My setup with an Marquee 8500 Ultra, upgraded with HDMI (Moome add-on), HD-144 lenses and the special P43 green tube for stereoscopic 3D.
> 
> 
> Source path: HDTV via fiberoptic cable network, Tvix M6500 > Onkyo TX-NR905 (Revo HQV).
> 
> 
> Can this combo work out with the VIP?



In theory, it should work. Even if your Marquee doesn't accept 720P, the Reon processor in your Onk 905 can convert it to whatever resolution it does accept. I use the Reon in my Onk 3007 to convert 1080p/24 from my BDP to 1080i/60 for use by my Moome-equipped Mitsubishi CRT RPTV. The Reon is much better at this than the processor in the player.


----------



## Skiiermike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20524871
> 
> For those of you out there with the older version of the theatre, as in the one in the original video please read this!!!
> 
> 
> If upon starting the firmware upgrade, you receive a message incompatible firmware it only means that your unit can't be upgraded via a firmware and needs to be factory reconfigured with the upgrade. Please do not try putting in the other product firmware or any other firmware as none will work. The 3D-Theatre firmware upgrade with VER13 is the only firmware for 3D-Theatre and the same applies for the 3D-Displayer.
> 
> 
> If you are not able to get 5.1 with any of the older units, do not use the newer updater or firmware. Please contact Vip directly if you get any error message, if you have an older unit like mine, as it needs to go back to Vip to be reconfigured.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



When you say "if" you get incompatible firmware does that mean some of the older units will still upgrade?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chezbrgr2* /forum/post/20524871
> 
> For those of you out there with the older version of the theatre, as in the one in the original video please read this!!!
> 
> 
> If upon starting the firmware upgrade, you receive a message incompatible firmware it only means that your unit can't be upgraded via a firmware and needs to be factory reconfigured with the upgrade. Please do not try putting in the other product firmware or any other firmware as none will work. The 3D-Theatre firmware upgrade with VER13 is the only firmware for 3D-Theatre and the same applies for the 3D-Displayer.
> 
> 
> If you are not able to get 5.1 with any of the older units, do not use the newer updater or firmware. Please contact Vip directly if you get any error message, if you have an older unit like mine, as it needs to go back to Vip to be reconfigured.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Chez, it's good to have you back on the boards, we missed you.


Do you know if this applies to future upgrades as well? I don't need the audio upgrade, but I don't want to lock myself out of any future features.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20525566
> 
> 
> Chez, it's good to have you back on the boards, we missed you.
> 
> 
> Do you know if this applies to future upgrades as well? I don't need the audio upgrade, but I don't want to lock myself out of any future features.



Personally, I'd be willing to bet it does. The EEPROM in the earliest units may not be rewriteable and/or there are other hardware changes that would not work with the new firmware. I was a member of the early adopter program for the VideoEQ, and those EAP boxes had some important hardware differences from final production versions.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20525566
> 
> 
> Chez, it's good to have you back on the boards, we missed you.
> 
> 
> Do you know if this applies to future upgrades as well? I don't need the audio upgrade, but I don't want to lock myself out of any future features.



It is my understanding that on the next hardware versions of Theater/Displayer, memory will be increased for 7.1 audio and whatever other enhancements they decide to incorporate.


We will be given the opportunity to exchange our units for a nominal upgrade fee. I have no specific info what that will be or when. So your probably sitting good where you at for now.


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20526083
> 
> 
> Jonathan told me an experience he had in a recent installation on a Runco CRT projector. There was an issue which I don't remember but it turned out that the folks at Runco modified their firmware and they were impressed with the performance.
> 
> 
> Hats off to a Runco willing to keep a dated piece of equipment serviceable for a customer.
> 
> 
> So I recommend you reviewing that with Jonathan to anticipate any issues and whether Marquee will be helpful in resolving any unknowns that may appear.



I think there may have been some confusion with a Runco digital model (QuantumColor Q-750i LED projector) that had issues with frame locking. Runco fixed the firmware.


Runco CRT projectors don't have firmware. In fact, Runco doesn't make their CRT projectors. Their projectors are NEC and Barco CRT projectors with some modifications and they're painted (usually) black.


I just got a 3D-Theatre and will be trying it out on my CRT projector. I see no reason why it wouldn't work since CRT projectors can lock on to any frequency within their limits. 720p/60 is pretty low end and can be done by just about any CRT projector other than some 480i 'video only' old models.


If yours can scan high enough to do 720p/120 (91Khz scanrate is required and most graphics grade CRT projectors should work) I see no reason why it would not work 120Hz too which would help with flicker.


CRT projectors, generally speaking have no image processing inside, no frame buffer, etc. So something like the frame locking issue cannot be an issue.


Kal

Kal


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kal* /forum/post/20526577
> 
> 
> I think there may have been some confusion with a Runco digital model (QuantumColor Q-750i LED projector) that had issues with frame locking. Runco fixed the firmware.
> 
> 
> Runco CRT projectors don't have firmware. In fact, Runco doesn't make their CRT projectors. Their projectors are NEC and Barco CRT projectors with some modifications and they're painted (usually) black.
> 
> 
> I just got a 3D-Theatre and will be trying it out on my CRT projector. If yours can scan high enough to do 720p/120 (91Khz scanrate is required and most graphics grade CRT projectors should work) I see no reason why it would not work. CRT projectors, generally speaking have no image processing inside, no frame buffer, etc. Something like the frame locking issue cannot be an issue.
> 
> 
> Kal
> 
> Kal



Thanks for that clarification, I will delete my post to avoid any misinformation.


----------



## RolfHult

Thanks for this excellent thread. Ordered an 3D/Theater with 4xRF glasses today.

Will use it on my Marquee 8500U


----------



## zombie10k

Has anyone tried this product with one of the recent 1080 DLP projectors such as the Infocus 8602, BenQ W6000, etc?


I have a JVC-RS50 and the Acer 3D DLP, both have their advantages and disadvantages for 3D. The VIP devices sounds like it would be great match for a nice quality 2D 1080P DLP projector for ghost-free 3D. This is the one advantage of the Acer compared to the JVC.


The 3D source is an Nvidia GT430 with TMT5 and PDVD10 working fine for both projectors in 3D. I split the audio out via 2nd HDMI port to the receiver and video goes direct to the projector. Currently using the Monster 3D vision glasses + RF emitter with the JVC. I prefer the tint of the glasses over the Xpand 103's. This device looks like it's made to work with the 3D vision RF glasses with the 3Pin connector.


What kind of pitfalls are folks running into with the current firmware? I saw something about framelock issues with certain projectors like the original JVC RS1.


thanks!!


----------



## Skiiermike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this product with one of the recent 1080 DLP projectors such as the Infocus 8602, BenQ W6000, etc?
> 
> 
> thanks!!



I have theatre and RF glasses ordered. Would have been here buy now but my town got evacuated due to a forest fire so I have to wait about a week for the post office to open up.


I'm going to be using it with the W6000 and plan on posting a detailed review once I can try it out.


----------



## zombie10k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20527593
> 
> 
> I have theatre and RF glasses ordered. Would have been here buy now but my town got evacuated due to a forest fire so I have to wait about a week for the post office to open up.
> 
> 
> I'm going to be using it with the W6000 and plan on posting a detailed review once I can try it out.



be safe, that is a scary situation. I also have a BenQ SP890 which is the big brother of the W6000. I use this for work, but recently brought it home to compare against the other projectors. I am RBE sensitive and can see the rainbows from time to time, same as the Acer, but these are both only 2x color wheels.


I was thinking of the infocus since it has a 6x color wheel speed. The main goal is bright, ghost-free 3D in 1080P to run as a 2nd projector to my JVC RS50.


As long as there isn't any major issues, I think I'll order one since I already have the 3D RF glasses and a 1080p DLP projector to test it with.


----------



## Chezbrgr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20525566
> 
> 
> Chez, it's good to have you back on the boards, we missed you.
> 
> 
> Do you know if this applies to future upgrades as well? I don't need the audio upgrade, but I don't want to lock myself out of any future features.



Thanks Man, Good to be peeking in now and then.


I'm sure if we need anything Jonathan and Vip will be there to help us along. Do I expect it to always be free,...no but I have had no issue with anything that hasn't been solved, they have been great.


----------



## zombie10k

Can this product handle full 1080P, Frame Packed 3D BD content on a 1080P display?


or is it being sampled down to 720P even on a 1080P display?


thanks!


Edit: I found the answer:
*3D OUTPUT: 720p Field Interleaved for 60/120hz displays*


that is a bummer, I was hoping it would support full 1080 24FP output.


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k* /forum/post/20529138
> 
> 
> Can this product handle full 1080P, Frame Packed 3D BD content on a 1080P display?
> 
> 
> or is it being sampled down to 720P even on a 1080P display?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> Edit: I found the answer:
> *3D OUTPUT: 720p Field Interleaved for 60/120hz displays*
> 
> 
> that is a bummer, I was hoping it would support full 1080 24FP output.



Maybe the next version will have it. And 7.1 audio. I think they will continue to refine the products.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k* /forum/post/20529138
> 
> 
> Can this product handle full 1080P, Frame Packed 3D BD content on a 1080P display?
> 
> 
> or is it being sampled down to 720P even on a 1080P display?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> Edit: I found the answer:
> *3D OUTPUT: 720p Field Interleaved for 60/120hz displays*
> 
> 
> that is a bummer, I was hoping it would support full 1080 24FP output.



Sgt Video posted (#1211, on the previous page) that his display reported receiving 1080p/24 after the firmware update, with only 760p/60 before, so maybe the firmware improved the performance of the onboard 1.3 HDMI transmitter for both audio AND video.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20529789
> 
> 
> Sgt Video posted (#1211, on the previous page) that his display reported receiving 1080p/24 after the firmware update, with only 760p/60 before, so maybe the firmware improved the performance of the onboard 1.3 HDMI transmitter for both audio AND video.



Can someone confirm? If this is so, I may do the hardware swap; this would make the firmware upgrade more worthwhile for me, even though I don't need the audio features.


----------



## HokeySmoke

1080p24 would be 12 fps per eye unless you have a dual projector setup (with two VIP 3D Theatres).


----------



## Ronomy

Has anybody asked what all the other dip switches are for? We know number 1 is the 60/120hz option.


Ron


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20529789
> 
> 
> Sgt Video posted (#1211, on the previous page) that his display reported receiving 1080p/24 after the firmware update, with only 760p/60 before, so maybe the firmware improved the performance of the onboard 1.3 HDMI transmitter for both audio AND video.



I would prefer that others who have updated also confirm it as well. Not sure whether to trust the Samsung display reporting mechanism as it also said it was receiving DTS 7.1. Need to hear it from others on different brands video display and see if they find similiar results.


When I get a chance hope to take a picture of the screen. In the process of installing a Pioneer VSX33 and adding two more audio channels to make 7.1. Got everything apart for now.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20529874
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm? If this is so, I may do the hardware swap; this would make the firmware upgrade more worthwhile for me, even though I don't need the audio features.



I'd like to see if others get similiar results just to make sure this isn't erroneous reporting on the Samsung display.


When I started Tron3D and watched the previews of Pirates and Cars it said 720/60, when Tron3D started running it changed to 1080P/24. According to Jonathan 1080P and 7.1 shouldn't be passing through with the current hardware. Make your decision based on his statement until we get a wider concensus.


I have to wonder if that could also be just Blu-Ray status info instead of the real McCoy in the data stream. HDMI is a partial mystery to me but it's what they give us now.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20530253
> 
> 
> Has anybody asked what all the other dip switches are for? We know number 1 is the 60/120hz option.
> 
> 
> Ron



See the earlier Chezbrgr2 posts# 77,79,82,86. Basically they were used for "forcing" Sbs, TnB in case auto-detect didn't work in the pre-release version.


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20530042
> 
> 
> 1080p24 would be 12 fps per eye unless you have a dual projector setup (with two VIP 3D Theatres).



Are you sure?...


My understanding is some displays use [email protected] and have a 96Hz refresh rate and deliver 48FPS per eye.


But.. I am not sure.


-Brian


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20530363
> 
> 
> Are you sure?...
> 
> 
> My understanding is some displays use [email protected] and have a 96Hz refresh rate and deliver 48FPS per eye.
> 
> 
> But.. I am not sure.
> 
> 
> -Brian



Yes, I'm sure. Changing the frame rate after it gets into the display won't make any difference. The stream coming in would be 12 fps per eye and that's what the glasses would be synchronized with. This would not be watchable (and half of the frames would need to be dropped), and I don't even think the glasses will sync at that low a frequency.


For it to be useful, the VIP would need to output 1080p60. Then it would be 30 fps per eye just like it does right now at 720p. 1080p48 would make sense too, but very few displays would be able to sync to it.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/20530042
> 
> 
> unless you have a dual projector setup (with two VIP 3D Theatres).



This is exactly what I hope they are working towards...


I suspect (and I'll emphasize this is *unsubstantiated*) that the remaining dipswitches are for future features, such as dictating L/R output in a dual setup.


----------



## zombie10k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20530363
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is some displays use [email protected] and have a 96Hz refresh rate and deliver 48FPS per eye.
> 
> 
> But.. I am not sure.
> 
> 
> -Brian



This is the how 3D JVC's work. Are they planning a 2nd gen model that can handle 1080P projectors in native res?


Right now the Sharp 17000 is the only 1080P DLP projector that can handle full HD frame packed 3D BD. The idea was to use with an Infocus 8602 or BenQ W6000. if it's going to be 720P 3D out, I would stick with my Acer 3D projector for the time being.


----------



## darockk

i did the update to 1.3 on the vip displayer last night.


i think it's caused my computer to get Blue screen of Death. Might have to uninstall the VIP driver now.


windows XP


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20530255
> 
> 
> I would prefer that others who have updated also confirm it as well. Not sure whether to trust the Samsung display reporting mechanism as it also said it was receiving DTS 7.1. Need to hear it from others on different brands video display and see if they find similiar results.
> 
> 
> When I get a chance hope to take a picture of the screen. In the process of installing a Pioneer VSX33 and adding two more audio channels to make 7.1. Got everything apart for now.



Understood. Hopefully, the Pioneer is capable of reporting info about incoming video and audio (as is my Onkyo 3007), so you can have confirmation either way.


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *darockk* 
i did the update to 1.3 on the vip displayer last night.


i think it's caused my computer to get Blue screen of Death. Might have to uninstall the VIP driver now.


windows XP
I updated using the same driver with XPSP3 and didn't have any issues with it.


Did you get a chance to test the Displayer since upating?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* 
I'd like to know too. Anxiously awaiting a reply to this question. I have a 1080UB Pro.
Anyone tried this with the Epson 1080UB?


Still wondering.


Thanks!


----------



## SgtVideo

As I mentioned earlier replaced my Yamaha 867 AVR with a Pioneer VSX-33 which is HDMI1.4 compared to my 1.3a unit.


I have never tweaked the video settings in either AVR. They were default whatever the case may be. Earlier I was getting 1080P/24 with the Yamaha which looked excellent.


With the Displayer installed after the BD player and inputting to the Pioneer AVR my Samsung display reported 1080P/60 with 5.1 audio. I had added an additional two speakers so went ahead and ran the BD player direct to the AVR input and put the VIP Displayer between the AVR and Samsung. Now have 7.1 audio with 720P/60 video.


It seems if you want to rescale but have 5.1 audio limitation then place the VIP product before the AVR and get 1080P/60. If you want 7.1 audio but at 720P/60 then install it before the video display.


If you have any unusual 3D issues it would be worth time to review the AVR video processing settings just in case there could be a gremlin causing a performance issue.


I haven't adjusted the video settings in either receiver but still had different reporting results.


Something to think about when tweaking your setup.


----------



## charles2006

Hello all, well I have now had some serious time with my new VIP-Theater use with my HTPC and I have some interesting observations on its use and how it appears to work on my home theater, let me explain (in detail)


First my HTPC


- ASUS P5Q motherboard

- 4 gigs

- ASUS HDAV 1.3 Deluxe audio (I use 7.1 analog to my Integra Research seperates)

- Nvidia 430 Video card

- Windows 7 - 64-bit

- TMT 5


Home Theater components:


- Sony VPL50 1080p projector + ISCO III lens

- DVDO VP50 video processor



Now here is some interesting facts:


- To use or engage the VIP-Theater with my HTPC using the Nvidia software and i am running the LATEST 275.33 drivers (works perfectly fine, you do not need to use the older ones, i did and there is no advantage at all to use 260.99, the 275.33 if installed properly work pefectly)


Anyways, to use the nvidia so that my VIP-Theater (3 lights enable) meaning it sees 3D signal and then enagages the output to be 720p/60 one must do the following:


- open the Nvidia control panel, and then select the 3d-stereoscopic settings.


- You must enable this switch, if yuo do not not, you will not see in the Resolution section HD-3D resoltion selections that are:


1080p/24


or


720p/60



Now you must select one of these, i trried both, and both pretty much do the same thing to the VIP-Theater unit, remember the output of the VIP-theater no matter what you send it, is ALWAYS 720p/60 ( i can see that based on what my VP50 OSD is clearly showing me as the inputted signal)


Well, i am leaning towards the 720p/60 side, and when you enable this, unformtunately two issues immediately come to rise:


1- You can NO LONGER in the Nvidia control panel under HD-SD resolutions reset back to 1080p/24 only 1080p/60 ..there is no selection for 24hz when the 'set 3D stereoscopic is checked box on the other selection'


Now I know what you are saying just choose 1080p/24hz and we are done, who cares if you have HD-3d 1080p/24 or the HD-SD 1080p/24 it is still 1080p/24hz.


Well big surprise here, the VIP-THEATER will NOT REPEAT NOT turn off when Nvidia control panel is set to either 720p/60 or 1080p/24hz under the HD-3D and stereoscopic is enagaged, in other words EVERYTHING sent from my HTPC is considered 3D -- and the THREE LIGHTS light up.


I know what you are going to say next, just go and press the S1 switch on unit, SORRY -- it does not work, the switch is TOTALY ignored, i cannot switch it off, I tried trust me, i love 1080p/24hz for my Blu-rays for NON-3D content and I cannot in anyway or form turn it off.


Obviously the screen is NOT displaying 3D when i do not have 3D content on the screen, yes this is fine, however it is 720p/60 taken by the input of my VP50.


If I turn off the 3D-stereoscopic setting, ie: uncheck it, I CAN NOW select from the HD-SD resolutions and then set 1080p/24hz, and the GREEN light for 3D turns off, and my VP50 reports proper 1080p/24hz to my projector.


So now here is the issues, from a functional point of view, for me to switch into 3D (and still maintain my proper 1080p/24hz for non-3d) i have to go to the nvidia panel and enable and disable the 3d-stereoscopic) all the time, this of leads to the other issues with the test-program run through etc.


BTW -- when i ran the Nvidia TEST programs, there are two, there is the:


- what do you see in the right eye and what do you see in the left eye one?


and


- there is the moving Nividia symbol one that is REALLY NICE FANTASTIC THREE DEE MUCH BETTER THEN blu-ray, unfortunartely Blu-ray does not look like this small demo..


Lastly, i have ghosting issues and brightness issues:


- ghosting happens ALWAYS. i have the special adjustment program, i am using it, i also have the signal passing through my VP50 -- i have to because i am using a ISCO III Constant-Image Height envrionment, the VP50 permits this, so i can manipulate the picture to give me my true 235:1 aspect ratio no black-bars on my 12 foot wide screen, however for me to get rid of the ghosting i have to push the delay way over to max.


I also had to lower the cycle, initally it was 105, at this value i still see ghosting but my image is bright, however to push ghosting off, i had to go down to 92 or 95 and at this level i found Resident Evil with the glasses in place to be NOT acceptable brightness wise, yes no ghosting 'not major amounts' but not acceptable for viewing.


I have to still work with getting the proper balance of brightness etc..i may consider rasing my Lamp output level, i do not regularly send a very high value, because my room is TOTALY DARK HT no windows and my picture is very bright and certified to be fine in non-3d.


In summary, the product works, i think it will be more efficent with Internet 3D and TV 3D, the blu-ray 3D content has issues with how i seee ghosting, and blurry in many cases i am not sure what i am seeing.


Depth appears fine in some cases, others not.

Brightness ..well that is an issue.


Flicker-- practically not existent.


Now i am going from my htpc in this form:


HTPC output 1080p/24hz -- VIP theater -- output 720p/60hz -- VP50 Video processor output 1080p/60hz -- sony vpl 50 project screen.


That is alot of changes, i think i will do;


HTPC output 720p/60 -- VIP THEATER -- output 720p/60hz -- VP 50 video processor output 720p/60 (and also 1080p/60) -- sony vpn 50 projector screen


i will see how this affects timings and brightness and ghosting etc..


So far it is an interesting product. I do NOT LIKE however the way Nivdia forces me to enage and remove the 3D stereoscopic settings to get my HTPC to send 1080p/24hz that DOES not engage my VIP-Thearter


There has to be something in the HD-3d 1080p/24hz VS the HD-SD 1080p/24hz signal that the VIP-Theater engages on the third led ie: 3D on, i cannot turn it off, the S1 button refuses to work when i am in HD-3d -- NO NO content of 3D is present, only the windows desktop -- but the S1 switch will not permit me to enter passthrough.


if i unplug the unit, i lose the screen obviously, i plug it back in within a few seconds pow we are back in 3D led -- which means 720p/60 to my VP50.. no more true blu-ray non-3d 1080p/24hz which i always use.


Anyways perhaps there is way around this, but right now i do not see it.


Thanx for listening / reading my experiences with the product.


Charles


----------



## zombie10k

Quote:

Originally Posted by *charles2006* 
If I turn off the 3D-stereoscopic setting, ie: uncheck it, I CAN NOW select from the HD-SD resolutions and then set 1080p/24hz, and the GREEN light for 3D turns off, and my VP50 reports proper 1080p/24hz to my projector.




Thanx for listening / reading my experiences with the product.


Charles
Charles, I get the same issue with my Nvidia GT430 and my JVC-RS50 + Acer 3D DLP. Unless I turn off the 3D in the control panel, it tries to sync my projector 1080 (24FP) for ALL 24 frame BD content, 2D or 3D.


it's a pain to turn it on off, but I am stuck with the same situation with my native 3D setup.


What glasses are you using? I am not too surprised about the dimming, 3D shutter glasses use up a large amount of light and the Sony 50 wasn't a light cannon to being with.


I run my Acer 720P DLP which puts out 800 lumens (measured w/ my light meter), 17 Feet from my 142" screen which is quite large by most comparisons. it's the Dalite 2.8HP material and I run the projector at center for max gain. This is over 2200 lumens coming off the screen and it looks 'just right' to me through the glasses. it is blinding in a dark room without the glasses.


lower output projectors on low gain screens will be tough to enjoy 3D since I am so used to having a large amount of light with this setup.


----------



## charles2006

I am using the VIP RF 3D glasses they provide. Brightness is now an issue of course only in 3D mode.


I think i am going to put my VP50 into Game 1 mode, see if this will make things better, i have not experiemented much with my VP50 'video processor' settings beyond dealign with framerate and my scope issues since i run CIH 'scope' ratio.


I wonder why the S1 button becomes disabled, once we are in the Nvidia 3D-Stereoscopic set on or checkboxed.


it is sending 1080p/24 or 720p/60 depending on what one selects from the nvidia resolution control pannel, i am just curious why the VIP-Theater S1 button freezes out once the signal carries the 3D from the HTPC


Remember this is NOT 3D content, but i cannot shutdown the S1 button so it stops 720p/60 to my VP50 and ultimatly my screen.


I want 1080p/24hz for NON-3D concent blu-ray -- but that is impossible with Nvidia HD-3d set to either resoltion and 3D-stereoscopic on.


if it is set to off, which removes the choices of HD-3D from the Nivida control panel reoslution section, only HD-SD is avaialble, and i can now select 1080p/24hz and send it through the VIP.


I will try pure 720p/60 all the way through, and set my VP50 in Game1, perhaps my output in blu-ray will look better. Then i will switch it to vp50 1080p/60 ie: scale the 720p/60 to 1080p/60 -- hopefully ghosting and 'basic impossible to see blurry images' and brightness will be better.


You know when i play 1080p/24hz (non-3d) my brightness is excellent with my Sony VPL50 .. very nice.


Thank you

Charles Sinsofsky


----------



## thebard

Looks like they are integrating the updated information. "Buy" links can now be accessed directly from the product pages...

www.3d-vip.com


----------



## Skiiermike

If I play a 3D SBS video from my WDTV in 1080P, When compressed together to view 3D I understand the resolution is cut in half. If the theatre then only outputs 720P is my resolution cut in half again?


----------



## slvramalgam

Good question, i'd like to knoe that too...


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20538574
> 
> 
> If I play a 3D SBS video from my WDTV in 1080P, When compressed together to view 3D I understand the resolution is cut in half. If the theatre then only outputs 720P is my resolution cut in half again?



No. The sbs 1080p is really two 960x1080 frames. The theater is taking each 960x1080 frame and making it 1280x720.


----------



## Pitou

Just received my 3D Theater and did some tests. First evening, I ran into some issues (polarity inversion, ghosting, flickering, dim image). Second evening, yesterday, tried it again.


So, I fired up the BC5000 software and connected the transmitter, did a software upgrade (even though it was already at the same version), did a factory reset and did the manual tuning.


To my surprise, it went will after that. I still notice flicker in bright scene or a total white image (like in Ice age 3, btw it's probably one of the most difficult movie to watch in 60hz, since it's very « white »)


I get a very little bit of ghosting in some text in Avatar and some places in Saw3D. For sure, I have to watch it during the evening/night as the room has to be very dark to eliminate the glasses flickering.


Now I have some questions. (I also asked those to Jonathan at VIP)


1- I have a couple of SBS mkv and I still can't change polarity using the joystick. Do you know of any trick on how to press it? (It always ticks a direction, I didn't succeed pressing the very center of it)

2- Do you think flickering can be improved for bright movie scene and not so dark room.

3- Same for ghosting, can it be perfected?

4- Does the manual tuning is the only way for now to minimize 2 and 3?

5- Do you think firmware upgrades (Theater, transmitter/glasses) can improve 2 and 3?

6- Can I tune better using the BC5000 software or the joystick will do the same? I mean does the software is more precise since we can enter numbers (or use the sliders)

7- How much of brightness drop should I expect usually? (50%, less, more?)

8- What's the typical brightness drop with normal 3D HDTV?



*** One good news is that my JVC HD250 might be ok with frame locking after all. I watched 1 h 15 mins of Avatar with no problem. No offset in image, no drifting and no ghosting increased during watching. Also polarity didn't reverse.


**** Can anyone confirm that after more than an hour in the movie, that means my HD250 is fine?


Now If I can just tune a bit better and be able to change polarity using the joystick, I'll be happy.


Special mention to Jason at Consignia for his constant support. Great service!


Now I'm gonna work with Jonathan at VIP to improve/tune my setup.


Pitou!


----------



## SgtVideo

Not sure how much this will help because some of us still experience inconsistent status results on battery charging. Here's a change in their battery status check documentation forwarded to VIP:

*"We found an error in our documentation. When fully charged, three long LED blinks will be observed instead of two.


The battery charge indicator is observed after the initial power on LED blink.


Blink activity after power-on blink Battery Charge State


Three long blinks after initial power on LED blink Battery is 50% or


more charged, 20 hours or more remaining.


Six medium blinks after initial power on LED blink Battery is 10% or


more charged, 4 hours or more remaining


Twelve fast blinks after initial power on LED blink Battery charge is


less than 10% or less, risk of glasses needing to be wired to charger before end of a long movie or double feature


Power on indicator never occurs Battery is so discharged that glasses need


to be charged before further operation."*


----------



## shags38

sounds like a top notch product


----------



## shags38

haven't tried it yet but maybe someone else has


----------



## shags38

of course a more recent model is now available


----------



## Skiiermike

Ok so I finally got my theatre and RF glasses. This is not a formal review for the W6000 yet as I just haven't had enough time to fully demo it yet. That will come as soon as I get all the bugs worked out. I can mention however that there doesn't appear to be any drift. I do need some help.


PS3 games work just fine as it auto detects them. The 3d is very good once the glasses are adjusted.


I tried playing 3d SBS videos from the theatre and it wont work. I have the first dip switch down as it is a 60hz PJ and the rest are up. I tried SBS videos from both my WDTV and my Bell sat box, Neither work. When I have SBS video showing I press the button once and the video goes blank and my PJ says no input detected.


What do I do?


Also the buttons on these RF glasses are very different almost like there is no way to tell if you pressed the button or not. The light continues to do a slow long flash even after I turn the 3d off and press the button on the glasses. Will they turn off on there own? Also the shutters are active while charging even if the theatre isn't on (weird).


My last question is. If I'm just displaying a 2D source will 1080P pass through or is it also converted to 720P?


Thanks once I get some answers and can work out these problems I will post a full detailed review.










Mike


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20553347
> 
> 
> I tried playing 3d SBS videos from the theatre and it wont work. I have the first dip switch down as it is a 60hz PJ and the rest are up. I tried SBS videos from both my WDTV and my Bell sat box, Neither work. When I have SBS video showing I press the button once and the video goes blank and my PJ says no input detected.



Broadcast SBS 3d will be either 1080i or 720p... try setting your source to that, or better yet see if it has a "native" setting so it will switch automatically. If you have a receiver or video processor between the STB and the VIP, you may need to change the output on that as well.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20553347
> 
> 
> My last question is. If I'm just displaying a 2D source will 1080P pass through or is it also converted to 720P?



2d signals should pass through unprocessed.


----------



## Skiiermike

OK so it looks like I have answered some of my own questions. I had to set My Onkyo to output 720P. It's 1.4 so I put the theatre after my receiver. From the PS3 so far there doesn't appear to be any ghosting issues however when playing SBS it does seem to go out of sync quickly.


Here's what I have found. With my WDTV set to auto output and my Onkyo set to 720P output the glasses seem to go out of sync quickly (maybe a frame lock issue). With the WDTV also set to output 720P I didn't notice any sync issues however I didn't watch to much on this setting because it seemed to be working fine I set the WDTV to Auto and that's when the issues seemed to get worse. I'll do more testing in the next day or so.


As for brightness there is an obvious drop however the 3d more then makes up for it, when I have good sync it looks awesome.


If anyone can answer any of my other questions that would be great and feedback or suggestions are always welcome.


Mike


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skiiermike* /forum/post/20553347
> 
> 
> Ok so I finally got my theatre and RF glasses.
> 
> Also the buttons on these RF glasses are very different almost like there is no way to tell if you pressed the button or not. The light continues to do a slow long flash even after I turn the 3d off and press the button on the glasses. Will they turn off on there own? Also the shutters are active while charging even if the theatre isn't on (weird).
> 
> 
> My last question is. If I'm just displaying a 2D source will 1080P pass through or is it also converted to 720P?
> 
> 
> Thanks once I get some answers and can work out these problems I will post a full detailed review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Even though I have only 2 pairs one of the pairs seems to take twice as much pressure compared to the other before "power on" occurs. It will take 5 minutes after the 3D signal is removed from the Theater before automatic "power down".


I had one set of the RF glasses lose shuttering in the right eye last night while adjusting duty cycle. Allowing them to power down and restarting did not restore normal operation.


Will take out the battery today and allow the glasses to go completely dead and reinstall it. Hopefully whatever caused the lockup on the right side will clear. Only thing I can think of for now to clear this glitch. When installing a battery that has been removed the glasses do give 3 blinks when it is attached, so they are never really completely off.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20554809
> 
> 
> Even though I have only 2 pairs one of the pairs seems to take twice as much pressure compared to the other before "power on" occurs. It will take 5 minutes after the 3D signal is removed from the Theater before automatic "power down".
> 
> 
> I had one set of the RF glasses lose shuttering in the right eye last night while adjusting duty cycle. Allowing them to power down and restarting did not restore normal operation.
> 
> 
> Will take out the battery today and allow the glasses to go completely dead and reinstall it. Hopefully whatever caused the lockup on the right side will clear. Only thing I can think of for now to clear this glitch. When installing a battery that has been removed the glasses do give 3 blinks when it is attached, so they are never really completely off.



Went ahead and removed battery on the shutter failure glasses to do a cold start. Reinstalled, restarted system but could not restore operation to the right side.


Oh well, I guess this pair is TU.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20555006
> 
> 
> Went ahead and removed battery on the shutter failure glasses to do a cold start. Reinstalled, restarted system but could not restore operation to the right side.
> 
> 
> Oh well, I guess this pair is TU.



At $129 each this is not good news. Are Monster Glasses users having the same problems? They are the same glasses.


----------



## Brian Hampton

Should be under warranty right? This stuff is so new.


-Brian


----------



## thebard

Contact the seller if you got them from VIP or consignia. I had a pair that was DOA (right lens not triggering), and Jonathan sent a new pair out next day. Consignia lists a 1 year warranty on the glasses, so they'll probably be good to you as well.


Curtpalme's site has the following wording:



> Quote:
> Return policy: Unopened 3D glasses may be returned for a full refund less shipping charges within 7 days of receipt, as long as the items are returned in new condition in the original box, with accessories, manual, etc. *Used 3D glasses may not be returned for a refund for hygienic reasons.*



(bold mine)

Kal, can you comment on the return policy?


----------



## Ricanmeng

Fixed my issue with my htpc and and 6870 eye swapping constantly through the VIP theater. I bought an nvidia gtx550 ti, no more problems. Even being a less powerful card, it games in stereo 3d better than the and card with tridef ddd due to a more mature driver and software implementation on nvidia's side.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20555388
> 
> 
> Should be under warranty right? This stuff is so new.
> 
> 
> -Brian



Yes they are.


Sent in a report to [email protected] and they are shipping me a new pair Monday. They believe the lens is defective.


My thanks to them for their product support!


This 3D market is still young and with growing pains will come product improvement.


I went through the Monster Vision glasses thread and so far it appears this is the second lens failure mentioned including *thebard* in this thread.


----------



## acem77

Is Jonathan still active?

I have an issue related to my 720p setup and ps3 support.

I have sent a few emails in the last couple of weeks. Still no replies.

I bought it from consignia, they said they would give me extra time to see if the issue could be fixed if not I could return it.


I cant get my 720p/1080i only tv to show an image as the ps3 is sets to 1080p while auto detecting the ps3.

I tested the latest firmware no luck.


Now it's getting annoying as I paid good money for a device I can't use.

At this point Jonathan and consignia have yet to respond to my emails,


----------



## lbadvisor

Selling my 3D VIP Theater with 2 pairs of DLP Link Glasses. Asking $625 shipped, I'll also include a 25' HDMI cable and an AC power adapter instead of the weak USB one that came with the set. As far as functionality I love it and think it's great, I've had it hooked up to my Acer 5360 on a 116" sized picture. I'm sure you guys can check out the reviews in this thread I think it lives up to the hype. I'm selling because I currently hate my job lol and I dunno if I will be with the same income the coming months and I desperately need a new laptop, so I'm trying to ditch the 3d but hopefully keep the projector if I can afford.


please email me if interested
[email protected]


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20560450
> 
> 
> Is Jonathan still active?
> 
> I have an issue related to my 720p setup and ps3 support.
> 
> I have sent a few emails in the last couple of weeks. Still no replies.
> 
> I bought it from consignia, they said they would give me extra time to see if the issue could be fixed if not I could return it.
> 
> 
> I cant get my 720p/1080i only tv to show an image as the ps3 is sets to 1080p while auto detecting the ps3.
> 
> I tested the latest firmware no luck.
> 
> 
> Now it's getting annoying as I paid good money for a device I can't use.
> 
> At this point Jonathan and consignia have yet to respond to my emails,



Jonathan is active but he is back and forth on travel so his email will pile up.


Are you emailing to this address? [email protected] 


The VIP unit outputs 720P anyway unless it is installed before an AVR and if the AVR is configured for rescaling.


When just the PS3 is used what video format does it output to the TV?


Wish I was more fluent in PS3s but I've never had one to give better help.


Do you have an AVR in this arrangement, if so, tell us how each device is connected. Is Dipswitch#1 down and the rest Up on the VIP unit?


----------



## acem77

I am going directly to the tv now, skipping my avr.

in an old email johnathan said the ps3 needs to set its self to 1080p for 3d.

and that most tv will take a 1080p signal and sample it to 720p if that is the tvs native resolution.


he thought there was only a small chance they could fix this with a fw update

as a lot is needed at enable the ps3 to work with 3d and anything less than 1080p.


----------



## Ronomy

Any body try the BenQ 600+ with the VIP Theatre yet?


Thanks,


Ron


----------



## wdaub1

Just received my3D VIP-Theatre and after a little tweeking it is working perfectly. Had some ghosting problems at first but turned the Duty cycle decreasing the brightness down to 3 lights and now works flawlessly.


One question I have is follows? I have the VIP set up with Blu-Ray -VIP-monoprice 4x4 matrix switch-okyno 875-AE-4000 It is passing 5.1 sound but cannot seem to get the DTs-HD Master audio to work.

Has anyone got this working or do we need a new firmware upgrade to get this?


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wdaub1* 
Just received my3D VIP-Theatre and after a little tweeking it is working perfectly. Had some ghosting problems at first but turned the Duty cycle decreasing the brightness down to 3 lights and now works flawlessly.


One question I have is follows? I have the VIP set up with Blu-Ray -VIP-monoprice 4x4 matrix switch-okyno 875-AE-4000 It is passing 5.1 sound but cannot seem to get the DTs-HD Master audio to work.

Has anyone got this working or do we need a new firmware upgrade to get this?
I assume since your using a matrix switch you are also selecting another video device besides the AE4000.


These first generation VIP devices are memory limited to go only to 5.1 audio. The second generation VIPs will have memory upgrade to 7.1 plus I believe I was told 1080P capable as well. Possible release early summer/late fall, we will see. Will double-check on the 1080P at first opportunity.

***New info for the above.*

The 2nd generation device will be called Theater+.


1080P/60 capable, but 6.1/7.1 audio is still pending at this point. Estimated release date same as stated above.



We will also be given the opportunity, those that wish to, exchange our units for generation 2 at reasonable costs.


If you want DTS-HD for now you will need to put the VIP after your Onkyo. Those signals contain 6.1/7.1 streams in the transport and cannot be passed for now.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> *now works flawlessly.
> 
> 
> One question I have is follows? I have the VIP set up with Blu-Ray -VIP-monoprice 4x4 matrix switch-okyno 875-AE-4000*




Given all the interest in using the Theater with the AE4000, I thought I would highlight this.


Good news, indeed!


----------



## zaytser

I don't mean to be a lazy bugger, but 87 pages of tweaking and what not has me asking if the general consensous is that the 60 hz projectors rally aren't suited for this device even though it was designed with them in mind. I know the Optoma HD66 worked well for the Original Poster, but of course it is 3D ready. I will continue to pick away at the thread, but hope someone will just put it plain and simple.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zaytser* /forum/post/20567179
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be a lazy bugger, but 87 pages of tweaking and what not has me asking if the general consensous is that the 60 hz projectors rally aren't suited for this device even though it was designed with them in mind. I know the Optoma HD66 worked well for the Original Poster, but of course it is 3D ready. I will continue to pick away at the thread, but hope someone will just put it plain and simple.



It was designed to be used with 3D ready projectors but they added the 60Hz option. Most of the problems are setup issues. The 60Hz sets need more tweeking of the RF glasses. You should get RF glasses if using with a 60Hz setup. Then there is the frame lock issue which some TV's don't frame lock.


When it works it works well. Keep in mind I had problems will all my 60Hz TV's and projector but still think its cool that VIP offered 60Hz option. Some people are happy with it at 60Hz.


----------



## zaytser

Thanks Ronomy, that is all I needed to know. I currently have an Optoma HD65 and even if I replaced thiw lamp, I don't think the lumens would do the 3D justice as I currently use a special grey paint mixture as well as my settings on the PJ already make rhe pic look dark. I think maybe this device would be best suited with a light cannon even if the blacks suffer a bit. I appreciate your response.


----------



## Skiiermike

Can someone give me some details on how to use the fine tuning program for the RF glasses. Do I need to connect a laptop while watching 3d and make adjustments? This would make sense but I don't know where to find the instructions for the program.


Also further to My Benq W6000 results. There is defiantly some flicker, reducing the brightness helps a lot but of course some scenes are to dark to watch that way. The 3D is really, really good however it seems that after FF or RW sometimes the frames switch eyes.


Vip is looking into this for me and when I get a response I will post.


Mike


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zaytser* /forum/post/20567300
> 
> 
> Thanks Ronomy, that is all I needed to know. I currently have an Optoma HD65 and even if I replaced thiw lamp, I don't think the lumens would do the 3D justice as I currently use a special grey paint mixture as well as my settings on the PJ already make rhe pic look dark. I think maybe this device would be best suited with a light cannon even if the blacks suffer a bit. I appreciate your response.



Are you aware that the hd65 has a free firmware update to make it 3d-capable?

http://www.optoma.co.uk/projectordet...203D%20Upgrade


----------



## zaytser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that the hd65 has a free firmware update to make it 3d-capable?
> 
> http://www.optoma.co.uk/projectordet...203D%20Upgrade



Well last I had heard was Optoma wasn't going to do the fiemware update because of the HD66 coming to market. However I do not think the HD65 is bright enough or good enough to do the 3D justice. I would definitetly have to get a new lamp, and of course the 3D theater or Optoma 3D-XL and a screen made for 3D viewing instead of my painted wall. So by the time I am done buying all that, I may as well get a JVC 3D PJ or at least a really good 1080p machine to run off of one of these 3D devices. I guess I am fussy like that. I appreciate you letting me know of the firmware update, if it would have been available when it was first rumoured to come out, I would have downloaded it for sure.


----------



## hoogs

If this works flawlessly with the AE-4000U shouldn't it also work flawlessly with the AE-3000U? Anybody?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoogs* /forum/post/20568652
> 
> 
> If this works flawlessly with the AE-4000U shouldn't it also work flawlessly with the AE-3000U? Anybody?



I have the AE4000 and compared to the AE3000 there's hardly any difference. Red corrected lamp I think and maybe lens memory. But your V-sync range should work fine with the 60Hz setting on the VIP.


I've commented on the AE4000 in earlier threads between the Theater and Displayer VIP threads.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zaytser* /forum/post/20567300
> 
> 
> Thanks Ronomy, that is all I needed to know. I currently have an Optoma HD65 and even if I replaced thiw lamp, I don't think the lumens would do the 3D justice as I currently use a special grey paint mixture as well as my settings on the PJ already make rhe pic look dark. I think maybe this device would be best suited with a light cannon even if the blacks suffer a bit. I appreciate your response.



To add to Ronomy's comments. I have 4 60 hz pj's. 2 LCD and 2 DLP. All have some issue which I won't get into here. Three of them would not even work if I didn't have a scaler in between the vip and the PJ. The one that does seem to work ok but not my favorite PJ I'm reserving comment until further viewing. I was to quick to offer comments which I need either to retract or modify but won't do till I have all the data. The bottom line is that the safest bet is with a 3D ready PJ and a crap shoot as to what will work that is 60 Hz.


----------



## zaytser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> To add to Ronomy's comments. I have 4 60 hz pj's. 2 LCD and 2 DLP. All have some issue which I won't get into here. Three of them would not even work if I didn't have a scaler in between the vip and the PJ. The one that does seem to work ok but not my favorite PJ I'm reserving comment until further viewing. I was to quick to offer comments which I need either to retract or modify but won't do till I have all the data. The bottom line is that the safest bet is with a 3D ready PJ and a crap shoot as to what will work that is 60 Hz.



Ya I was getting that impression when this Topic was first started, but I haven't read through it all yet so I just wondered if the 60hz projector crowd was having to jump through hoops to get it to work, which seemed to be the case, and is too much bs for me. Often even when a persons equipment is made to work together there are still problems that need troubleshooting, and that is enough hassel in of itself.


----------



## lee-1

even with a 1.4 reciever, will the theatre still downgrade the audio to dolby digital 5.1,or is this dts-ma 5.1?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee-1* /forum/post/20571234
> 
> 
> even with a 1.4 reciever, will the theatre still downgrade the audio to dolby digital 5.1,or is this dts-ma 5.1?



IF the Theater is placed before the 1.4 AVR, Yes. If you install it between the AVR and the video display you can have 7.1 HD or whatever you've configured your playback device to output.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zaytser* /forum/post/20569724
> 
> 
> Ya I was getting that impression when this Topic was first started, but I haven't read through it all yet so I just wondered if the 60hz projector crowd was having to jump through hoops to get it to work, which seemed to be the case, and is too much bs for me. Often even when a persons equipment is made to work together there are still problems that need troubleshooting, and that is enough hassel in of itself.



I had two 60hz displays, one a projector and had them running pretty quick without issue. Before the firmware upgrade, getting the multi-channel audio the way I wanted was the only mild caveat but I managed some work-arounds that solved it.


What projector are you concerned about?


----------



## Skiiermike

Ok so here it is, the review that so few have been waiting for. lol. If nothing else it helps the 60hz area.


First here's my setup then onto the review. 1st(ps3, WDTV live plus, Xbox 360. Only the Ps3 and WDTV have been tested so far) -> Onkyo tx-nr1008 1.4 receiver -> Vip theatre -> Benq W6000.


I tried many different settings on each. The Onkyo has to have it's HDMI set to through. The WDTV needs to be set to 720P/60 and the PS3 auto detects so nothing I could do there.


With the settings above this thing works like it's supposed to. Great 3d and very minimal flicker (I'll explain that after).


I watched IMAX under the sea ( I think it's called, I'm at work right now so there's no way to check) last night and the whole movie was great. Very good 3d no ghosting or crosstalk.


I have the RF glasses and with the fine tuning software I was able to eliminate almost all flicker. The only flicker that I can notice now is on a bright white area that doesn't move. In other words if it's an explosion or something fast moving like that you don't see any.


I did have to tweak the brightness and contrast in the PJ because the 3d does make it dark. After adjusting the settings it's great 3d and not to dark.


The one problem that I did have is that some SBS files played through the WDTV are opposite. Meaning I need to switch the L and R lenses. It's very inconvenient, however considering I'm watching 3d on a non 3d device I think I can live with it. It would be nice if there was an easier way to switch the L and R lenses other then the PC program or the RF dongle. For the PC of course you have to be hooked of to a PC and the dongle is way to sensitive, I always end up changing more settings then needed. A dip switch to make the change would be nice.


If anyone has the W6000 and want's my settings just send me a message.



Mike


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20560450
> 
> 
> Is Jonathan still active?
> 
> I have an issue related to my 720p setup and ps3 support.
> 
> I have sent a few emails in the last couple of weeks. Still no replies.
> 
> I bought it from consignia, they said they would give me extra time to see if the issue could be fixed if not I could return it.
> 
> 
> I cant get my 720p/1080i only tv to show an image as the ps3 is sets to 1080p while auto detecting the ps3.
> 
> I tested the latest firmware no luck.
> 
> 
> Now it's getting annoying as I paid good money for a device I can't use.
> 
> At this point Jonathan and consignia have yet to respond to my emails,



do to this ps3 issue i am better off selling as i am not getting any more feed back from jonathan and i missed my windowat consignia.

any buyers please pm me. ill knock 100+ off the price, 2 glasses and the unit

lightly used.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20572294
> 
> 
> do to this ps3 issue i am better off selling as i am not getting any more feed back from jonathan and i missed my windowat consignia.
> 
> any buyers please pm me. ill knock 100+ off the price, 2 glasses and the unit
> 
> lightly used.



I assume you've done any firmware updates to your PS3 relating to 3D.


In your PS3 menu, what is your setting for Upscaler, Cinema Conversion?


With the VIP between the PS3 and your AVR, did you try setting your AVR to output 720P? I don't know if your AVR has that option but am asking anyway.


The first guy on here to test and review the Theater (Chezbrgr) at the beginning of this thread said he adjusted his AVR that way after his PS3 went through the detection process.


*BTW if your working with Jonathan to get this issue resolved you don't have to worry about the so-called window, he will extend it if a good faith effort is made on your part to try to get it working.


If you want to give up $100 thats up to you.


Try his cell phone instead of email, I've had to try a few times throughout the day but I did end up making contact. I've also had to call Jay at Consignia as well, took several attempts but made contact.


Hope you can get a satisfactory resolution.


----------



## SgtVideo

From the PS3 manual:


I don't own one, but it appears you can set video output to 720P.


Hints

•To use this feature, a TV that is compatible with HD input and output must be connected using an HDMI or component AV cable. Also, the video output setting of the PS3™ system must be set to 1080p, 1080i, or 720p.


----------



## acem77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20572718
> 
> 
> From the PS3 manual:
> 
> 
> I don't own one, but it appears you can set video output to 720P.
> 
> 
> Hints
> 
> To use this feature, a TV that is compatible with HD input and output must be connected using an HDMI or component AV cable. Also, the video output setting of the PS3 system must be set to 1080p, 1080i, or 720p.




i can only set non-3d manually, you need to let the ps3 auto set its self to have 3d active. once it does this it sets to 1080p(how the vip is detected), then my 720p tv losses sync as it cant sample 1080p.

I have blindly set it before and started a 720p 3d and it works.

but once i go back to the dash i lose the signal as the dash is 1080p.


I left a few emails in the last few weeks and called,

i have tried the last fw i could find 1.3 i think.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20572294
> 
> 
> do to this ps3 issue i am better off selling as i am not getting any more feed back from jonathan and i missed my windowat consignia.
> 
> any buyers please pm me. ill knock 100+ off the price, 2 glasses and the unit
> 
> lightly used.



Why don't you try another 3D player? You can get them for a little more than $100.


----------



## acem77

I mainly want it to play games in 3d not blurays.

I use my laptop with SBS content for most my movie needs.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acem77* /forum/post/20572949
> 
> 
> i can only set non-3d manually, you need to let the ps3 auto set its self to have 3d active. once it does this it sets to 1080p(how the vip is detected), then my 720p tv losses sync as it cant sample 1080p.



I don't own a ps3, but previously in this thread people have noted that you need to first hook up the ps3 directly to the display, let it detect the settings, and then reconnect it with the vip in the chain as desired. I believe this info is in the vip info on their website as well (not sure)...


Sorry if this has been suggested already, just thought I'd jump in with my $0.02.


Also, check your spam folder... might be Jonathan's emails are ending up there...?


----------



## lbadvisor

Hey everyone, I'm looking to sell my 3D Theater with/without 2 pairs of DLP Link glasses also from 3D-VIP.


I originally asked $625 but apparently that's a laughable price only 2 months after I bought it....


YOU GUYS ARE THE EXPERTS, GIVE ME AN OFFER FOR PACKAGE OR ANY COMBINATION OF IT.


I'm asking $475 OBO now for the whole shebang

(1) VIP Theater

(2) DLP Link Glasses


----------



## wdaub1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20571298
> 
> 
> IF the Theater is placed before the 1.4 AVR, Yes. If you install it between the AVR and the video display you can have 7.1 HD or whatever you've configured your playback device to output.



Can't get the Vip to work if I place it after the Okyno 875 I guess I can just use the optical cable for sound.

Also having trouble in getting the Polarity to stay put. Can't get the receiver into the mode as described in the manua.l Is there a trick and where do I get the software to use my PC to do these adjustments. I get the 2 lights indicating I am in the manual tunning mode but when I push the joystick down into the receiver but I can just get it to change the duty cycle or the delay.


----------



## Skiiermike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdaub1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't get the Vip to work if I place it after the Okyno 875 I guess I can just use the optical cable for sound.
> 
> Also having trouble in getting the Polarity to stay put. Can't get the receiver into the mode as described in the manua.l Is there a trick and where do I get the software to use my PC to do these adjustments. I get the 2 lights indicating I am in the manual tunning mode but when I push the joystick down into the receiver but I can just get it to change the duty cycle or the delay.



PM me with your email and I'll send you the program.


----------



## SgtVideo

This technique allows you to change polarity using "Duty Cycle".


You can change the polarity via the Dongle on the transmitter. When you are in the Duty Cycle (UP & DOWN red lights)... imagine that the five lights are split in two equal halves of L and R. When you go left of the 2.5 settings with the RED lights, you are now configuring a different polarity than if you are extending the red lights to the right beyond the middle point.


Remember you are working with RED lights that change with UP and DOWN movement on the dongle!




*L C R*


Depending on where you find your best picture setting, you can always find the same setting either to the left of the centre or the right of the centre (c) with the correct polarity. This is the easist and the fastest way to change the polarity without having to go through the utility or without having to find the Midas touch on the dongle to get the centre push right.


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/20466152
> 
> 
> I'd like to know too. Anxiously awaiting a reply to this question. I have a 1080UB Pro.



I have that same Epson model I would also like to know if it works with it.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toknowshita* /forum/post/20578569
> 
> 
> I have that same Epson model I would also like to know if it works with it.



If it's a Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 1080 UB then I would say yes, but at 60Hz, since Epson states nothing about their V-Sync range. The rest of the specs appear compatible, i.e. video formats, HDMI 1.3. If V-Sync reaches 120Hz so much the better. Lumens rating appears good depending on your screen and environment.


Off course you would be the first to review it's use for that model here. Not quite PnP when getting an adapter to work, although some of us have got it running prettty quick.


----------



## wdaub1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20576294
> 
> 
> This technique allows you to change polarity using "Duty Cycle".
> 
> 
> You can change the polarity via the Dongle on the transmitter. When you are in the Duty Cycle (UP & DOWN red lights)... imagine that the five lights are split in two equal halves of L and R. When you go left of the 2.5 settings with the RED lights, you are now configuring a different polarity than if you are extending the red lights to the right beyond the middle point.
> 
> 
> Remember you are working with RED lights that change with UP and DOWN movement on the dongle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L C R*
> 
> 
> Depending on where you find your best picture setting, you can always find the same setting either to the left of the centre or the right of the centre (c) with the correct polarity. This is the easist and the fastest way to change the polarity without having to go through the utility or without having to find the Midas touch on the dongle to get the centre push right.



I wondered why it seemed to fix the polarity if I set it at 2 lights on the left Thanks for the help


----------



## yuettoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20576294
> 
> 
> This technique allows you to change polarity using "Duty Cycle".
> 
> 
> You can change the polarity via the Dongle on the transmitter. When you are in the Duty Cycle (UP & DOWN red lights)... imagine that the five lights are split in two equal halves of L and R. When you go left of the 2.5 settings with the RED lights, you are now configuring a different polarity than if you are extending the red lights to the right beyond the middle point.
> 
> 
> Remember you are working with RED lights that change with UP and DOWN movement on the dongle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L C R*
> 
> 
> Depending on where you find your best picture setting, you can always find the same setting either to the left of the centre or the right of the centre (c) with the correct polarity. This is the easist and the fastest way to change the polarity without having to go through the utility or without having to find the “Midas touch” on the dongle to get the centre push right.



Hi, I am a new Theatre user for three days.

I find that NOT ALL BD3D ARE IN SAME POLARITY!


It is little bit hard to change the polarity in hurry.


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zaytser* 
Well last I had heard was Optoma wasn't going to do the fiemware update because of the HD66 coming to market. However I do not think the HD65 is bright enough or good enough to do the 3D justice. I would definitetly have to get a new lamp, and of course the 3D theater or Optoma 3D-XL and a screen made for 3D viewing instead of my painted wall. So by the time I am done buying all that, I may as well get a JVC 3D PJ or at least a really good 1080p machine to run off of one of these 3D devices. I guess I am fussy like that. I appreciate you letting me know of the firmware update, if it would have been available when it was first rumoured to come out, I would have downloaded it for sure.
If the firmware allows it to run like the little Acer H5360 just do it! I am getting an amazing 3D picture with the Acer/VIP combo. Completely ghost free. An amazing 3D picture! IMAX like for sure! I am happy I gave up on the RS1 and getting that to work at 60Hz. Clean image and no flicker. Although I didn't think the flicker was bad on the RS1 when it was in sync but now I don't even have to worry about flicker. Colors are very good to. They don't look over saturated in 3D. A little in 2D but I don't plan on using it for 2D movies.


Cheers,


Ron


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20582358
> 
> 
> If the firmware allows it to run like the little Acer H5360 just do it! I am getting an amazing 3D picture with the Acer/VIP combo. Completely ghost free. An amazing 3D picture! IMAX like for sure! I am happy I gave up on the RS1 and getting that to work at 60Hz. Clean image and no flicker. Although I didn't think the flicker was bad on the RS1 when it was in sync but now I don't even have to worry about flicker. Colors are very good to. They don't look over saturated in 3D. A little in 2D but I don't plan on using it for 2D movies.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Ron



That setup of yours Ronomy looks like an excellent price/performance arrangement plus it must look great at 120Hz!


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20582894
> 
> 
> That setup of yours Ronomy looks like an excellent price/performance arrangement plus it must look great at 120Hz!



It is! having only a 3 times color wheel is the only negative. Rainbows! I don't see it as easily in 3D as I do in 2D but it is there. I think if I were closer to the screen it might show up more because i would be moving my eyes around more. Contrast isn't anywhere near my RS1 but it isn't bad. Especially in 3D when the image is much dimmer. It lowers black levels enough to be satisfying. I'll have to watch a dark 3D movie and see what that looks like.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20583274
> 
> 
> It is! having only a 3 times color wheel is the only negative. Rainbows! I don't see it as easily in 3D as I do in 2D but it is there. I think if I were closer to the screen it might show up more because i would be moving my eyes around more. Contrast isn't anywhere near my RS1 but it isn't bad. Especially in 3D when the image is much dimmer. It lowers black levels enough to be satisfying. I'll have to watch a dark 3D movie and see what that looks like.



Alice in Wonderland. Threw it on last night, and it gave my optoma a workout... probably the darkest 3d movie screened on my system yet.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It is! having only a 3 times color wheel is the only negative. Rainbows! I don't see it as easily in 3D as I do in 2D but it is there. I think if I were closer to the screen it might show up more because i would be moving my eyes around more. Contrast isn't anywhere near my RS1 but it isn't bad. Especially in 3D when the image is much dimmer. It lowers black levels enough to be satisfying. I'll have to watch a dark 3D movie and see what that looks like.



Watch Sanctum, it was really good 3D and dark enough for you I bet


----------



## zaytser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20582358
> 
> 
> If the firmware allows it to run like the little Acer H5360 just do it! I am getting an amazing 3D picture with the Acer/VIP combo. Completely ghost free. An amazing 3D picture! IMAX like for sure! I am happy I gave up on the RS1 and getting that to work at 60Hz. Clean image and no flicker. Although I didn't think the flicker was bad on the RS1 when it was in sync but now I don't even have to worry about flicker. Colors are very good to. They don't look over saturated in 3D. A little in 2D but I don't plan on using it for 2D movies.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Ron



Ronomy I can't even get the HD65 drivers to load onto my laptop. So I can't even try to flash the new firmware to my HD65 Not sure if it is a laptop problem or a projector problem. My girlfriend had a hell of a time just getting her Blackberry Playbook drivers to be detected by this laptop too. It is a brand new Dell Inspiron. Man I hate computers some times. The laptop detects the device but says there are no drivers available.


----------



## keb33509

Has anyone tried this with a 60hz LCD tv yet? Or with a computer monitor?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keb33509* /forum/post/20596119
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this with a 60hz LCD tv yet? Or with a computer monitor?



Search this thread for "LCD":

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...d#post20505978 



> Quote:
> heres my review of the vip-theatre with a samsung lcd flat panel tv in this case i have a samsung B650 55''. i hooked up everything as instructed,with a pair of monster vision 3d max glasses and RF emitter. at first the 3d picture was good but had a moving background and some ghosting, so i played around with my tv, by turning off the auto-motion function ,as well as putting the tv in game mode. as far as flicker , i played with the emitter ,and found that 1 dutty cycle ,and 2 delay worked best for my set up.now for the good stuff , i recorded some of the free 3d shows from direct-tv,as well as look at avatar 3d blu-ray. i am completely floored by the 3d on my tv.i watched some of the french open and my wife of all people was in awe as well. the ps3 and gran turismo 5 is rediculous. now my next goal is to get 2 or three more pair of glasses, and possibly an onkyo 1008 9.2,or 809


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...d#post20473469 



> Quote:
> Can not get it to work on my XBR6 32 inch flat panel. I shut off all processing including Cinemotion and even enabled game mode. With one eye open through one shutter lens I see left and right eye images flashing back and forth. It seems there is some interpolation in the TV that can not be turned off.
> 
> 
> Sony XBR6 is a no go! I'll tinker some more with it but think its probably a waste of time.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...d#post20390588 



> Quote:
> I have not thoroughly tested the emitter with my Samsung LCD tv, but preliminary results seemed to indicate that at the very least a completely different settings profile would be needed to address the ghosting & flicker specific to the different display type. This isn't to say that improved results won't be achievable, but with only one emitter I'll probably leave it optimized for the projector, since that's what I'll be using for viewing 99% of the time.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post20376896 



> Quote:
> I have received the VIP Theater with RF glasses. I have a 52" A650 LCD. Setup was fairly simple even though i had to find the VIP manual that was attached in this thread. I was able to get it detected and working on the PS3 but the flicker was very prominent. This was during the day and I haven't spent more then 10 minutes with the setup so I'm not sure on how to improve. Dip switch 1 was on for 60Hz TV.





> Quote:
> If you have not downloaded the manual for the rf transmitter, i recommend it
> 
> there are ways to make adjustments that should help you minimize the flickering


----------



## John Bakers

that's an interesting product, should try


----------



## Brian Hampton

Quote:

Originally Posted by *keb33509* 
Has anyone tried this with a 60hz LCD tv yet? Or with a computer monitor?
I tried with a 20 inch Acer monitor and it does not work. That monitor uses a DVI port though. (It does have HDCP or whatever though because I can playback Blu on it.)


Edit- Should mention it was the "displayer" I tried... Forgot I was in the "thetaer" thread.


-Brian


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20596460
> 
> 
> Search this thread for "LCD":



Very different reviews. But the review on the 55" Samsung raises hope that the box can work well with a LCD flat panel if you spend some time with the adjustment.


I´d like to see some feedback on a Sony XBR8 or something similar (because of the problems with the XBR6 Ronomy mentioned). Has anyone experiences?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20598756
> 
> 
> Very different reviews. But the review on the 55" Samsung raises hope that the box can work well with a LCD flat panel if you spend some time with the adjustment.
> 
> 
> I´d like to see some feedback on a Sony XBR8 or something similar (because of the problems with the XBR6 Ronomy mentioned). Has anyone experiences?



I see nothing in the specs and manual to indicate you would be able to utilize more than a 60Hz. input signal. So if you don't mind the flicker that some of us don't object to, then you probably will be OK.


The 120hz. spec they use for their motion blur technology is not the same as accepting 120hz. input completely through the entire system.


Samsung used similar spec hype on my Samsung HL61A750 LED DLP set by specing 120Hz. graphics engine in their literature. Fine, maybe down the road if they upgraded the rest of the circuitry to pass the 120hz. input signal but they limited it to 60hZ.


In any event the VIP product allows me to ulitize it anyway and am satisfied with what I've seen even with the 60hz. limitation for both of my display devices.


If I ever got motivated to get a good buy on the Optoma HD66 just to get 120hz I might stack that on top of my AE4000. But not for now.


So my opinion is that it would work with the 60Hz RF shutter glasses setting but not 120hz. unless an XBR8 owner proves otherwise.


----------



## 3Den

Thanks for the explanation. You are right, the XBR8 accepts only a 60Hz input signal (I asked Sony about that some time ago to be sure). The flicker that will cause by this is acceptable for me (unless it is too strong). I don´t know how strong the flicker will be, but if it is similar to the flicker you get by connecting a PS3 with a CRT TV (standard Playstation scart cable) I have no problem with that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20598969
> 
> 
> So my opinion is that it would work with the 60Hz RF shutter glasses setting but not 120hz. unless an XBR8 owner proves otherwise.



Nice to hear. So I need a 3D Displayer or Theatre and the RF glasses + transmitter. Do I also need the wall connector for the RF glasses? I would definitely test it if there is a European distribution.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20599052
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. You are right, the XBR8 accepts only a 60Hz input signal (I asked Sony about that some time ago to be sure). The flicker that will cause by this is acceptable for me (unless it is too strong). I don´t know how strong the flicker will be, but if it is similar to the flicker you get by connecting a PS3 with a CRT TV (standard Playstation scart cable) I have no problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear. So I need a 3D Displayer or Theatre and the RF glasses + transmitter. Do I also need the wall connector for the RF glasses? I would definitely test it if there is a European distribution.



I didn't look at a European version of the XBR8...so are you indicating that it is?


If you don't care about cable or satellite 3D formats, then the Displayer should be fine. You will only be Blu-Ray and game capable with that version.

Just be aware that the current version Displayer/Theater (1.3) will only pass through 5.1 multichannel audio. The upcoming Theater+ possible late summer fall release will have some new enhancements but the final specs are tentative for now and will be announced later.


I was able to power the Displayer from the Sony S580 usb port but I went ahead and got a Belkin 4-port usb 2.5amp (2500ma) charge hub. This gives the Displayer plenty of reserve for it's operation plus extra ports to charge glasses.


Don't expect the VIP product to be a PnP device although in some cases it worked out that way for some of the users on here.


My experience with the Bit Cauldron RF glasses has been a mixed bag with the current production crop. A review of the VIP threads in here will show varying user experiences especially in regards to battery charging.


VIP is hoping to find a solution to this with Bit Cauldron.


If you a disatisfied with the result and work with VIP to get a workable solution I'm sure they will be liberal with returning for refund.


There is a lot of help in this forum from others as well.


----------



## lee-1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20598756
> 
> 
> Very different reviews. But the review on the 55" Samsung raises hope that the box can work well with a LCD flat panel if you spend some time with the adjustment.
> 
> 
> I´d like to see some feedback on a Sony XBR8 or something similar (because of the problems with the XBR6 Ronomy mentioned). Has anyone experiences?



hi,i wrote the post about the 55'' samsung and the vip-theatre, the flicker can be less visible with a lower duty cycle ,and the ghosting can be almost non existant with a change in the delay setting ,the most important thing to remember is to try out different settings ,with the emiiter as well as your tv, playing around with back light ,brightness,and advance settings on your tv will also improve your 3d experience , believe me i had to try a lot of differnet settings to get the 3d awe factor on my tv ,but now i know what to do ,and of course this is on my tv, your tv wil need different settings to achieve what you want out of the vip-theatre. hope this helps ,the members on this forum are awsome and give great advice , listen,learn ,and then apply what you have learned, you wont be sorry ,but you will have some great 3d viewing.


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20599314
> 
> 
> I didn't look at a European version of the XBR8...so are you indicating that it is?



No, there are no important differences between the XBR8 and the X4500 (European). I wrote this because I could easily test the VIP products if I buy them from Europe, since I could send it easily back if it doesn´t work without thinking about getting taxes, duty etc. back from the customs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20599314
> 
> 
> If you don't care about cable or satellite 3D formats, then the Displayer should be fine. You will only be Blu-Ray and game capable with that version.
> 
> Just be aware that the current version Displayer/Theater (1.3) will only pass through 5.1 multichannel audio. The upcoming Theater+ possible late summer fall release will have some new enhancements but the final specs are tentative for now and will be announced later.



I didn´t know that there will be a new version soon. Is the new version also going to improve some image/3D factors or is it only about audio?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee-1* /forum/post/20600741
> 
> 
> hi,i wrote the post about the 55'' samsung and the vip-theatre, the flicker can be less visible with a lower duty cycle ,and the ghosting can be almost non existant with a change in the delay setting ,the most important thing to remember is to try out different settings ,with the emiiter as well as your tv, playing around with back light ,brightness,and advance settings on your tv will also improve your 3d experience , believe me i had to try a lot of differnet settings to get the 3d awe factor on my tv ,but now i know what to do ,and of course this is on my tv, your tv wil need different settings to achieve what you want out of the vip-theatre. hope this helps



Hi, this helps a lot. Now I already know some tips for the right settings. Do the glasses save the last settings or do I have to adjust everything again before using?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20599314
> 
> 
> There is a lot of help in this forum from others as well.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee-1* /forum/post/20600741
> 
> 
> the members on this forum are awsome and give great advice , listen,learn ,and then apply what you have learned, you wont be sorry ,but you will have some great 3d viewing.



Yes, this is a great forum. Thanks


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20601520
> 
> 
> No, there are no important differences between the XBR8 and the X4500 (European). I wrote this because I could easily test the VIP products if I buy them from Europe, since I could send it easily back if it doesn´t work without thinking about getting taxes, duty etc. back from the customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t know that there will be a new version soon. Is the new version also going to improve some image/3D factors or is it only about audio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, this helps a lot. Now I already know some tips for the right settings. Do the glasses save the last settings or do I have to adjust everything again before using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a great forum. Thanks



Theater+ may offer 1080P/60 and 7.1 multichannel audio. Too early to finalize the specs but that is the goal unless unforeseen problems appear in testing. Making a piece of equipment that functions with such a wide diverse audience of equipment adds to the challenge. But I feel they've accomplished a lot as it is.


The glasses store the last adjustment but if you change display devices to say a projector for instance and retune then it will be only for last device used. There is no file save function in the glasses utility that allows for saving multiple configurations.


----------



## Thupdhon

Has anybody tried the theatre with the new 3d firmware installed on an Optoma HD65? I like the 3DXL, but I would like the ability to play 3d on my on my non-3d tv...


Thanks


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thupdhon* /forum/post/20603025
> 
> 
> Has anybody tried the theatre with the new 3d firmware installed on an Optoma HD65? I like the 3DXL, but I would like the ability to play 3d on my on my non-3d tv...
> 
> 
> Thanks



There is no functional difference in firmware except to correct an audio problem dealing with 5.1 multichannel. Some of the pre-release hardware had different colored LEDs.


I've only seen reviews regarding the HD66. From what I can see in the manual it would only operate 720P/60 on the HD65.


Don't base your purchase decision just on my comment because I have little to offer for now.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20603313
> 
> 
> There is no functional difference in firmware except to correct an audio problem dealing with 5.1 multichannel. Some of the pre-release hardware had different colored LEDs.
> 
> 
> I've only seen reviews regarding the HD66. From what I can see in the manual it would only operate 720P/60 on the HD65.
> 
> 
> Don't base your purchase decision just on my comment because I have little to offer for now.



I think he means the new firmware on the hd65 located here , not the Theatre firmware. The new Optoma firmware supposedly enables 3d-capability, so I imagine it will accept a 120hz input.


----------



## Thupdhon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I think he means the new firmware on the hd65 located here , not the Theatre firmware. The new Optoma firmware supposedly enables 3d-capability, so I imagine it will accept a 120hz input.



Yes, thats what I meant.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20603391
> 
> 
> I think he means the new firmware on the hd65 located here , not the Theatre firmware. The new Optoma firmware supposedly enables 3d-capability, so I imagine it will accept a 120hz input.



Indeed, mixup on my part, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20601586
> 
> 
> The glasses store the last adjustment but if you change display devices to say a projector for instance and retune then it will be only for last device used. There is no file save function in the glasses utility that allows for saving multiple configurations.




Ok, that´s enough for me as I want to use only one configuration.


I have bought a 3D Theatre + RF glasses set now. Do you know which PS3 game or 3D Blu Ray has a good 3D effect, so that I can adjust the settings of the glasses and TV best?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20615966
> 
> 
> Ok, that´s enough for me as I want to use only one configuration.
> 
> 
> I have bought a 3D Theatre + RF glasses set now. Do you know which PS3 game or 3D Blu Ray has a good 3D effect, so that I can adjust the settings of the glasses and TV best?



The 3D Imax films are nice! Tahiti Wave is a good one.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20615966
> 
> 
> Ok, that´s enough for me as I want to use only one configuration.
> 
> 
> I have bought a 3D Theatre + RF glasses set now. Do you know which PS3 game or 3D Blu Ray has a good 3D effect, so that I can adjust the settings of the glasses and TV best?



Personally I've used the Tron3D setup screen where you have the play movie and other options that use text. I like sharpest text with minimal ghost and adjust duty cyle to get an acceptable brightness without upsetting my delay ghost adjustment. I think any 3D BD that puts text on a black background shows the ghosting adjustment results the best.


Someone else will have to handle the game side of your question.


I've also used Duty Cyle (red LEDS) to change polarity and it works.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20617118
> 
> 
> Personally I've used the Tron3D setup screen where you have the play movie and other options that use text. I like sharpest text with minimal ghost and adjust duty cyle to get an acceptable brightness without upsetting my delay ghost adjustment. I think any 3D BD that puts text on a black background shows the ghosting adjustment results the best.
> 
> 
> Someone else will have to handle the game side of your question.
> 
> 
> I've also used Duty Cyle (red LEDS) to change polarity and it works.



Good advice, Sgt.


I usually go to Tangled... the scene where Flynn Rider is hanging from the turret/spire of the castle. It not only has good contrast (his outline against the bright blue sky) for addressing crosstalk, but it has some rich color gradients on his arms and face that will let you see if you're pulling back too far on the emitter settings.


----------



## 3Den

Thanks for the advice with Tron and Imax. I wanted to buy Tron anyway, now I´ll take the 3D version.


Just one last question to be prepared, when the Theatre arrives: What do I need to power the Theatre box? I have heard that only the 3D Gamer can be powered by the USB port of the PS3 and the Displayer/Theatre needs a wall connection. Can I just take any Mini-USB to wall connector or do I need to pay attention to something?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20618991
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice with Tron and Imax. I wanted to buy Tron anyway, now I´ll take the 3D version.
> 
> 
> Just one last question to be prepared, when the Theatre arrives: What do I need to power the Theatre box? I have heard that only the 3D Gamer can be powered by the USB port of the PS3 and the Displayer/Theatre needs a wall connection. Can I just take any Mini-USB to wall connector or do I need to pay attention to something?



You need a USB power supply that is rated 1 amp minimum. My directv receiver seems to supply enough power. If you have one.


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20619027
> 
> 
> My directv receiver seems to supply enough power. If you have one.



No, I haven´t.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20619027
> 
> 
> You need a USB power supply that is rated 1 amp minimum.



I can only find 1 amp Mini USB chargers (like they are used for cell phones etc.). Can I use them or does it have to be a pure power supplier? Don´t know if there is actually a difference.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20619138
> 
> 
> No, I haven´t.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only find 1 amp Mini USB chargers (like they are used for cell phones etc.). Can I use them or does it have to be a pure power supplier? Don´t know if there is actually a difference.



Wait till you get the unit so you can see the connector to be interfaced to. This connector is not the new mini USB but one version back, so you don't buy a supply that has the wrong connector. Or you can get one from VIP.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20619175
> 
> 
> Wait till you get the unit so you can see the connector to be interfaced to. This connector is not the new mini USB but one version back, so you don't buy a supply that has the wrong connector. Or you can get one from VIP.



Good advice. Do note, 3Den, that the unit will come with the correct cable, although it's a short one. If you buy one of the universal USB-type chargers that uses a separate cable (so you can plug in the unit's cable), you should be good to go. I personally am using a Dynex USB charger from Best Buy. It's rated at 5VDC @ 1000mA.


----------



## yuettoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20618991
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice with Tron and Imax. I wanted to buy Tron anyway, now I´ll take the 3D version.
> 
> 
> Just one last question to be prepared, when the Theatre arrives: What do I need to power the Theatre box? I have heard that only the 3D Gamer can be powered by the USB port of the PS3 and the Displayer/Theatre needs a wall connection. Can I just take any Mini-USB to wall connector or do I need to pay attention to something?



I am using PS3 and Theatre / RF glasses, no need to buy a single USB power supply in my system.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yuettoi* /forum/post/20619303
> 
> 
> I am using PS3 and Theatre / RF glasses, no need to buy a single USB power supply in my system.



I never tried the PS3 USB port. It was stated that it didn't work so I never tried it. I think that post said they were using the IR emitter so maybe the RF emitter doesn't need as much current. I'll try this the next time I use it.


Ron


----------



## 3Den

Thanks for the feedback, so I´ll better wait until I receive the Theatre. Also I didn´t know that they send a power cable with it.

Maybe it will work with my PS3 like it does for yuettoi, that would be the easiest option. So I´m looking forward to your results, Ronomy.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20619138
> 
> 
> No, I haven´t.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only find 1 amp Mini USB chargers (like they are used for cell phones etc.). Can I use them or does it have to be a pure power supplier? Don´t know if there is actually a difference.



That's exactly what I use, a usb cell phone charger, it works fine.


----------



## slvramalgam

I have been using the Belkin mini surge protector with usb charger ever since i got the vip theater. It's cheap, compact and i can have my other components plugged into it at same time. However, i don't know why it won't charge my ps3 controllers...


----------



## 3Den

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thebard* 
That's exactly what I use, a usb cell phone charger, it works fine.
Ok, so that´s what I will use if it doesn´t work with the PS3.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* 
i don't know why it won't charge my ps3 controllers...
The PS3 controller seems to need something special. I wasn´t able to charge it with another adapter as well.


----------



## jacksback

Hey everyone. I've just ordered the 3D-Theater with RF Glasses kit to compliment my Acer H5360. I plan to try it on my Panasonic PT-AE2000U and will post the results here if I get a decent enough 3D image. I also have a 3 year old 46" Samsung LCD TV which I want to experiment with. Wish me luck!


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacksback* /forum/post/20624842
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've just ordered the 3D-Theater with RF Glasses kit to compliment my Acer H5360. I plan to try it on my Panasonic PT-AE2000U and will post the results here if I get a decent enough 3D image. I also have a 3 year old 46" Samsung LCD TV which I want to experiment with. Wish me luck!



The Acer looks great with the Theatre unit and RF glasses! You should only have to plug it in and maybe invert polarity. The RF glasses don't screw up colors!


----------



## CMRA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejpeterman* /forum/post/20194873
> 
> 
> Just received an email from Vip.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your inquiry. We have completed our testing and are pleased to inform that our products work very well. We support more modes in our 3D Theatre than any other product on the planet.
> 
> 
> The Gamer will only work with PS3, 3D Games and DLP 120Hz projectors/televisions.
> 
> 
> We will have 3D Theatre/3D-Displayer in stock in the first week of April.
> 
> 
> 3D-Theatre: $499.00 (Games, Movies, Satellite/Cable & Internet and 60Hz/120Hz TV/projector)
> 
> 
> 3D-Displayer: $299.00 (Games and Movies & 60Hz/120Hz TV/projector)
> 
> 
> IR emitter glasses with emitter: $129.00
> 
> 
> DLP Link glasses: $70.00
> 
> 
> Shipping via USPS Priority Mail: $29.99 (International) & $9.99 (Domestic)
> 
> 
> Do please select what unit/glasses you are looking to purchase.
> 
> 
> Do please include the exact products you are purchasing in the description line.
> 
> 
> If I can be of further assistance, do please send me an email.
> 
> 
> Thanks and cheers!


*Do please select what unit/glasses you are looking to purchase.*


This implies more than one type of glasses are doable. Will you be forced to purchase more than one type if you have a DLP PJ and an LCD PJ? Or an LCD 60Hz display for that matter? Thanx.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CMRA* /forum/post/20625660
> 
> *Do please select what unit/glasses you are looking to purchase.*
> 
> 
> This implies more than one type of glasses are doable. Will you be forced to purchase more than one type if you have a DLP PJ and an LCD PJ? Or an LCD 60Hz display for that matter? Thanx.



Only if you have a dlp link projector that you want/need to use the dlp link feature on, and also have other displays that are not compatible with dlp link.


The IR glasses will work ok with lcd/plasma/etc. displays, as well as with dlp projectors without dlp link or where the dlp link can be turned off. The rf glasses (recommended) are highly adjustable and compatible with a variety of displays.


I use the rf setup, and I have a non-3d dlp projector and an lcd flat panel.


----------



## jacksback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20625016
> 
> 
> The Acer looks great with the Theatre unit and RF glasses! You should only have to plug it in and maybe invert polarity. The RF glasses don't screw up colors!



Thanks, good to know










I originally ordered the 3D-XL with 3 pairs of DLP-Link glasses but could not understand what everyone was going on about. The 3D image I saw had ghosting and was uncomfortable to watch. I've now sold my glasses and 3D-XL in the hope the theater gives me the awesome 3D so many of you are experiencing. I'm also excited to try it out on my Panasonic and Samsung TV.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacksback* /forum/post/20624842
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've just ordered the 3D-Theater with RF Glasses kit to compliment my Acer H5360. I plan to try it on my Panasonic PT-AE2000U and will post the results here if I get a decent enough 3D image. I also have a 3 year old 46" Samsung LCD TV which I want to experiment with. Wish me luck!



I believe your AE2000 will function fine at the 60hz. setting. You will especially enjoy 120hz on the Acer.


With the Samsung LCD you might have some image persistence and possible frame lock fluctuation. We'll keep an eye for your report.


----------



## wdaub1

I have the VIP-Theatre and it works fine with Blu-ray 3D but I am having a problem with Espn 3D using TW cable


Vip-Theatre

Cisco 8460HDC

AE4000 and Samsung LCD LN46A550


I Have tried everything Dip switch is at 60H I am pressing the button 2 times

I got it it to work on a few occasions but don't know why.

When it first comes on the Theatre shows top two lights and both displays show Top and bottom format. One push and I still have top and bottom but it appeard to be in 3d format(ghosted picture) When I push 2 times I get 3 lights on the Theatre but flashing red on RF emitter and no picture at all on either display

Any Ideas

Bill D


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdaub1* /forum/post/20630613
> 
> 
> I have the VIP-Theatre and it works fine with Blu-ray 3D but I am having a problem with Espn 3D using TW cable
> 
> 
> Vip-Theatre
> 
> Cisco 8460HDC
> 
> AE4000 and Samsung LCD LN46A550




I can´t solve your problem, but one question: Blu-Ray 3D works fine on your Samsung A550 (flicker, ghosting etc.)?


----------



## RolfHult

My VIP+6x RF glasses was delivered on my doorstep yesterday, and must say after little tuning that Avatar and IMAX 3D are just as I remember in public theaters










My chain is: Tvix M-6500A > Onkyo 905 > VIP > M8500CRT (Moome v2 HDMI)


The PQ is very very good. Had to touch up the contrast from 40 to 55 to get the greyscale (and brightness) tuned in...

The PJ is calibrated and got the HD144 lenses.


My Marquee 8500 is an "Stereoscopic 3D model" with P43 green tube, and it supports 120Hz without issues!


----------



## wdaub1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20631011
> 
> 
> I can´t solve your problem, but one question: Blu-Ray 3D works fine on your Samsung A550 (flicker, ghosting etc.)?



Ghosting is not a problem with some adjustment of the glasses and only some slight flicker in very white scenes


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdaub1* /forum/post/20630613
> 
> 
> I have the VIP-Theatre and it works fine with Blu-ray 3D but I am having a problem with Espn 3D using TW cable
> 
> 
> Vip-Theatre
> 
> Cisco 8460HDC
> 
> AE4000 and Samsung LCD LN46A550
> 
> 
> I Have tried everything Dip switch is at 60H I am pressing the button 2 times
> 
> I got it it to work on a few occasions but don't know why.
> 
> When it first comes on the Theatre shows top two lights and both displays show Top and bottom format. One push and I still have top and bottom but it appeard to be in 3d format(ghosted picture) When I push 2 times I get 3 lights on the Theatre but flashing red on RF emitter and no picture at all on either display
> 
> Any Ideas
> 
> Bill D



Time Warner Cable's recent set top boxes have no native mode to switch to the proper resolution automatically. So if your box is set for 1080i, you'll get a black screen.


Try setting the cable box to 720p and see if that works.


----------



## wdaub1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20632402
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable's recent set top boxes have no native mode to switch to the proper resolution automatically. So if your box is set for 1080i, you'll get a black screen.
> 
> 
> Try setting the cable box to 720p and see if that works.



Worked as the box I have was set to accept just 1080i so I added 720p and that seems to have worked

Appreciate the help


----------



## CMRA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20625682
> 
> 
> Only if you have a dlp link projector that you want/need to use the dlp link feature on, and also have other displays that are not compatible with dlp link.
> 
> 
> The IR glasses will work ok with lcd/plasma/etc. displays, as well as with dlp projectors without dlp link or where the dlp link can be turned off. The rf glasses (recommended) are highly adjustable and compatible with a variety of displays.
> 
> 
> I use the rf setup, and I have a non-3d dlp projector and an lcd flat panel.



That helps. Ideally, I'd want to invest in hardware that adapts universally. I have LCD and Plasma displays as well as LCD and DLP projectors. Only the LCD pj does not support HDMI. The RF solution has my attention. Thanx


----------



## Ronomy

PS3 -> DVDO Duo -> VIP Theater -> Acer H5360 works great if anyone is interested in this setup. The Duo goes into auto 3D bypass when watching 3D.


The PS3 was configured prior to connnecting everything this way so I don't know if the auto display config would work if I ran it with it connected like this.


----------



## 3Den

Finally I got the 3D Theatre + RF glasses. The 3D effect is awesome.


But I have some problems with adjusting the RF glasses. I can see how the lenses shut up down very strong (not depending on if I look on the TV or everywhere else). What do I have to press on the emitter to reduce this?

I have tried different things with the joystick, sometimes the LED´s are green, red or orange. But I don´t exactly now how the have to light when I´m the right menu.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20641112
> 
> 
> Finally I got the 3D Theatre + RF glasses. The 3D effect is awesome.
> 
> 
> But I have some problems with adjusting the RF glasses. I can see how the lenses shut up down very strong (not depending on if I look on the TV or everywhere else). What do I have to press on the emitter to reduce this?
> 
> I have tried different things with the joystick, sometimes the LED´s are green, red or orange. But I don´t exactly now how the have to light when I´m the right menu.



Email VIP and they will send you directions and the software utility to adjust the glasses.


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20641147
> 
> 
> Email VIP and they will send you directions and the software utility to adjust the glasses.



I have both and now found out how to adjust the glasses. The result isn´t perfect, so I´ll take some more time to adjust the settings.

Concerning the software: It doesn´t identify that the glasses are connected (USB) to the PC.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20641420
> 
> 
> I have both and now found out how to adjust the glasses. The result isn´t perfect, so I´ll take some more time to adjust the settings.
> 
> Concerning the software: It doesn´t identify that the glasses are connected (USB) to the PC.



The software is for the emitter not the glasses.


----------



## 3Den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20641474
> 
> 
> The software is for the emitter not the glasses.



Thanks, that was the fault.


----------



## yuettoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Den* /forum/post/20641112
> 
> 
> Finally I got the 3D Theatre + RF glasses. The 3D effect is awesome.
> 
> 
> But I have some problems with adjusting the RF glasses. I can see how the lenses shut up down very strong (not depending on if I look on the TV or everywhere else). What do I have to press on the emitter to reduce this?
> 
> I have tried different things with the joystick, sometimes the LED´s are green, red or orange. But I don´t exactly now how the have to light when I´m the right menu.



3Den, can your PS3 power up the Theatre well?


----------



## LVNeptune

Waiting on a response back from Jon but possibly someone else can help me.


Theatre + RF + HD66


Computer needs LR inverted and seems to work fine.


PS3 has to be inverted for some stuff and normal for others. I don't get it honestly.


Some stuff strains the eyes and definitely looks wrong, switch to other mode and works right.


Was testing with various 3D free samples from PSN and wipeout hd. Wipeout looks ok in standard LR but videos don't, videos look better inverted.


I hope it is some weird config issue.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LVNeptune* /forum/post/20645948
> 
> 
> Waiting on a response back from Jon but possibly someone else can help me.
> 
> 
> Theatre + RF + HD66
> 
> 
> Computer needs LR inverted and seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> PS3 has to be inverted for some stuff and normal for others. I don't get it honestly.
> 
> 
> Some stuff strains the eyes and definitely looks wrong, switch to other mode and works right.
> 
> 
> Was testing with various 3D free samples from PSN and wipeout hd. Wipeout looks ok in standard LR but videos don't, videos look better inverted.
> 
> 
> I hope it is some weird config issue.



Well it might not be a config issue. It could also be the variances that content providers perform in their production. Not sure at this point that they phase L/R to a standard at this point. That would explain you having to make changes when changing content to make it right.


So far with 3D Blurays I haven't needed to do a polarity change, but then I only have two disks in my collection at this point.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20648122
> 
> 
> Well it might not be a config issue. It could also be the variances that content providers perform in their production. Not sure at this point that they phase L/R to a standard at this point. That would explain you having to make changes when changing content to make it right.
> 
> 
> So far with 3D Blurays I haven't needed to do a polarity change, but then I only have two disks in my collection at this point.



I agree. It's likely within the content.


----------



## LVNeptune

Try running wipeout hd if possible.







maybe it is just that specific game...I don't have any other 3d games to test right now.


----------



## slvramalgam

The need to change polarity happens to me quite often. I think mainly it is due to my usage of various 3D contents. I watch lots of sbs videos, 3D photos (from my Sony Nex 5 camera), and even YouTube sbs 3D footages...So all this using the pc stereoscopic player. So you can imagine how often I get polarity issues... But thanks to the hd66 remote, polarity can be easily adjusted. I gotta say if I stick with PS3 for all 3D contents, polarity rarely required be to changed. all 3d games I have wipeout, kill zone, cod, socom and even 3d blurays all remain in a same polarity.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LVNeptune* /forum/post/20645948
> 
> 
> Waiting on a response back from Jon but possibly someone else can help me.
> 
> 
> Theatre + RF + HD66
> 
> 
> Computer needs LR inverted and seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> PS3 has to be inverted for some stuff and normal for others. I don't get it honestly.
> 
> 
> Some stuff strains the eyes and definitely looks wrong, switch to other mode and works right.
> 
> 
> Was testing with various 3D free samples from PSN and wipeout hd. Wipeout looks ok in standard LR but videos don't, videos look better inverted.
> 
> 
> I hope it is some weird config issue.


----------



## jacksback

Received my 3D Theatre, IR glasses kit and extra set of glasses today







Took 1 week from Florida to Cape Town, South Africa. Excellent service!!


Can't wait to get home and play. Will report back soon


----------



## jacksback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacksback* /forum/post/20654336
> 
> 
> Received my 3D Theatre, IR glasses kit and extra set of glasses today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 1 week from Florida to Cape Town, South Africa. Excellent service!!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get home and play. Will report back soon



So I got home and soon discovered that one LCD lens was cracked during transit. I mailed Jonathan and he immediately sent out a replacement pair. What a great service!










I didn't do much configuration research but managed to get 3D to work on my non-3D Samsung LCD and Panasonic PT-AE2000U. It's far from clear and is not very comfortable to watch but it does work. I plan on talking to Jonathan today via skype to learn about all the available tweaking options.


One thing that is different from the 3D-XL is that the merged side by side image looks pretty bad, almost like the adapter is not doing it correctly. The nearest part of the image looks great but the further away you get, it looks like the left and right frames are pushed too far apart. Looking at a merged side by side image without glasses looked blurry with 3D-XL. The 3D-Theater looks jagged, if that makes any sense?


Hopefully an easy config fix


----------



## Ronomy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jacksback* 
So I got home and soon discovered that one LCD lens was cracked during transit. I mailed Jonathan and he immediately sent out a replacement pair. What a great service!










I didn't do much configuration research but managed to get 3D to work on my non-3D Samsung LCD and Panasonic PT-AE2000U. It's far from clear and is not very comfortable to watch but it does work. I plan on talking to Jonathan today via skype to learn about all the available tweaking options.


One thing that is different from the 3D-XL is that the merged side by side image looks pretty bad, almost like the adapter is not doing it correctly. The nearest part of the image looks great but the further away you get, it looks like the left and right frames are pushed too far apart. Looking at a merged side by side image without glasses looked blurry with 3D-XL. The 3D-Theater looks jagged, if that makes any sense?


Hopefully an easy config fix
Interesting! I noticed that with my RS1 when watching on Directv even though it drifted sync and I had double imaging due to drift but I have not tried SBS with my Acer at 120hz. I have to upgrade my DVR to get 3D in my theater but I do have a receiver in the house that will output 3D on Directv. I'll try it and post back. Some shows on Directv are probably mastered in 3D badly so it might be best to watch a 3D movie on your cable/SAT service that we know is good on Bluray to be sure its not just bad broadcasting in 3D.


Ron


----------



## Pitou

Quote:

One thing that is different from the 3D-XL is that the merged side by side image looks pretty bad, almost like the adapter is not doing it correctly. The nearest part of the image looks great but the further away you get, it looks like the left and right frames are pushed too far apart.
I also noticed that. I'm wondering if the 1.3 firmware does a better job at that.


To compensate for this, I have to decrease the Lens duty cycle a lot. This cause the brightness to go down a lot and it also causes a bit of discoloration on some white/beige color tone.


Any comments?


Pitou!


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pitou* 
I also noticed that. I'm wondering if the 1.3 firmware does a better job at that.


To compensate for this, I have to decrease the Lens duty cycle a lot. This cause the brightness to go down a lot and it also causes a bit of discoloration on some white/beige color tone.


Any comments?


Pitou!
Only changes 1.3 firmware made were audio related.


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pitou* 
I also noticed that. I'm wondering if the 1.3 firmware does a better job at that.


To compensate for this, I have to decrease the Lens duty cycle a lot. This cause the brightness to go down a lot and it also causes a bit of discoloration on some white/beige color tone.


Any comments?


Pitou!
Observe those settings over time and see if the discoloration improves or worsens. If so, it could indicate a frame lock problem.


If it remains the same over significant time then I don't have a suggestion for now.


----------



## jacksback

Quote:

The nearest part of the image looks great but the further away you get, it looks like the left and right frames are pushed too far apart.
Just thinking about it, it might be the other way around. The further back you look, the more the left and right images overlap.


----------



## mkoss

I need to do some more testing but what I have seen and read is that the LCD panels have inherent polarization that DLP lacks. I had to work at it in various scenes to get the 3D effect for near and far to be right without ghosting for my EX70. With my DLP I only had to adjust phase and it was spot on. This is comparing my Epson EX-70 to my Optoma HD7100. I still need to do my Hitachi PJ-TX100 and the Sharp XV-12000MKII now that I have solved my sync issues using the HDFury2 by going in component or VGA.


----------



## jacksback

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mkoss* 
I need to do some more testing but what I have seen and read is that the LCD panels have inherent polarization that DLP lacks. I had to work at it in various scenes to get the 3D effect for near and far to be right without ghosting for my EX70. With my DLP I only had to adjust phase and it was spot on. This is comparing my Epson EX-70 to my Optoma HD7100. I still need to do my Hitachi PJ-TX100 and the Sharp XV-12000MKII now that I have solved my sync issues using the HDFury2 by going in component or VGA.
Ahh, that makes sense, thanks for the info. Hopefully it's something that can be fixed with some tweaking or with a firmware update because it's very bad(distracting).


I do also have an Acer 5360 which I'll play around with tonight. I'll compare the Acer DLP merged SBS image with the Panasonic LCD image and report back.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacksback* /forum/post/20659398
> 
> 
> Ahh, that makes sense, thanks for the info. Hopefully it's something that can be fixed with some tweaking or with a firmware update because it's very bad(distracting).
> 
> 
> I do also have an Acer 5360 which I'll play around with tonight. I'll compare the Acer DLP merged SBS image with the Panasonic LCD image and report back.



You will see you have no problem with the Acer. Just phase adjustment with absolutely no ghosting


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20659631
> 
> 
> You will see you have no problem with the Acer. Just phase adjustment with absolutely no ghosting



Well now that I think of it the SBS video from my 2D to 3D converter looked great passing through my Theatre unit and the Acer 5360. It was the LCOS panels that looked off. Also the colors were a little off when duty cycle is dropped too low. My guess is the panel polarization might be causing some slight color shift issues.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20659913
> 
> 
> Well now that I think of it the SBS video from my 2D to 3D converter looked great passing through my Theatre unit and the Acer 5360. It was the LCOS panels that looked off. Also the colors were a little off when duty cycle is dropped too low. My guess is the panel polarization might be causing some slight color shift issues.



Should be getting my DLP glasses any day to check out the 2D to 3D on the Acer vs's the anaglyph. Have you had any luck finding out how to download side by side source material? It looks like Chris Fletcher has a tutorial on it which requires setting up accounts to use NZB files. I'm wondering if any one else has done this? Maybe worth staring a new thread to learn the process.


----------



## SgtVideo

Bit Cauldron has reviewed the problem glasses that were submitted to them and made this determination:

_"A small batch of controller PCBs happened to have a resistor mounted by hand, and the resistor used was the wrong value. This caused erroneous charge behavior. Replacing the resistor with the proper value corrects the charging behavior."_


For the moment I don't have information to post for those who have this defect and will post it at first opportunity for you to seek replacments.


I would guess this will be a direct exchange with Bit Cauldron, will try to get confirmed instructions and post later.


Glad they figured this out!


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20660033
> 
> 
> Bit Cauldron has reviewed the problem glasses that were submitted to them and made this determination:
> 
> _"A small batch of controller PCBs happened to have a resistor mounted by hand, and the resistor used was the wrong value. This caused erroneous charge behavior. Replacing the resistor with the proper value corrects the charging behavior."_
> 
> 
> For the moment I don't have information to post for those who have this defect and will post it at first opportunity for you to seek replacments.
> 
> 
> I would guess this will be a direct exchange with Bit Cauldron, will try to get confirmed instructions and post later.
> 
> 
> Glad they figured this out!



Can you find out what is the proper resistor value and where on the board? I might try to fix mine so I don't have to send back. I have the facilities to do the repair at work.


----------



## jacksback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20659631
> 
> 
> You will see you have no problem with the Acer. Just phase adjustment with absolutely no ghosting



The 3D gods don't want me to succeed it seems. I just can't get my 3D Theater to work with my Acer when the Dip Switch is in the up (120Hz) position. I've tried all kinds of HDMI cables, removed my amp from the equation and even tried my PS3 in place of my HTPC. The moment I push the p1 button, the green lights on the RF transmitter count down and the HDMI handshake is lost.


I am able to change the resolution of my HTPC to 720p/120Hz so it's not the projector.


Pushing the 1st dip switch down to 60Hz mode works perfectly but I get a nasty ghosty image.


Oh and I also noticed a problem with my glasses. I think I have the bad batch (Problems charging)










So annoying


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacksback* /forum/post/20661022
> 
> 
> The 3D gods don't want me to succeed it seems. I just can't get my 3D Theater to work with my Acer when the Dip Switch is in the up (120Hz) position. I've tried all kinds of HDMI cables, removed my amp from the equation and even tried my PS3 in place of my HTPC. The moment I push the p1 button, the green lights on the RF transmitter count down and the HDMI handshake is lost.
> 
> 
> I am able to change the resolution of my HTPC to 720p/120Hz so it's not the projector.
> 
> 
> Pushing the 1st dip switch down to 60Hz mode works perfectly but I get a nasty ghosty image.
> 
> 
> Oh and I also noticed a problem with my glasses. I think I have the bad batch (Problems charging)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So annoying



I guess I spoke with too much confidence and put a curse on you. I'm using a BR player and not a HTPC or PS3. I recall reading where some people had problems with PS3. Maybe they can chime in. The acer will work with switch 1 down as well but at 60 HZ. Try adjusting your glasses. Make sure the out put is on auto in the PS3 or you might have problems. I had this issue when I first tried. Also will need to adjust glasses for image just once. I hope this helps.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacksback* /forum/post/20661022
> 
> 
> The 3D gods don't want me to succeed it seems. I just can't get my 3D Theater to work with my Acer when the Dip Switch is in the up (120Hz) position. I've tried all kinds of HDMI cables, removed my amp from the equation and even tried my PS3 in place of my HTPC. The moment I push the p1 button, the green lights on the RF transmitter count down and the HDMI handshake is lost.
> 
> 
> I am able to change the resolution of my HTPC to 720p/120Hz so it's not the projector.
> 
> 
> Pushing the 1st dip switch down to 60Hz mode works perfectly but I get a nasty ghosty image.
> 
> 
> Oh and I also noticed a problem with my glasses. I think I have the bad batch (Problems charging)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So annoying



- What video card are you using? Make sure it can actually output 120hz over hdmi, rather than any rgb connector. I don't have a HTPC, but I've also read some reports of 120hz output being fussy, particularly if driving multiple monitors. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1321720 


- When hooking up the ps3, you need to run it through the monitor detection with the VIP attached for it to "see" a 3d-capable display.


Sorry if you addressed those points already, just throwing suggestions out there...


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20660033
> 
> 
> Bit Cauldron has reviewed the problem glasses that were submitted to them and made this determination:
> 
> _"A small batch of controller PCBs happened to have a resistor mounted by hand, and the resistor used was the wrong value. This caused erroneous charge behavior. Replacing the resistor with the proper value corrects the charging behavior."_
> 
> 
> For the moment I don't have information to post for those who have this defect and will post it at first opportunity for you to seek replacments.
> 
> 
> I would guess this will be a direct exchange with Bit Cauldron, will try to get confirmed instructions and post later.
> 
> 
> Glad they figured this out!



Awesome! That explains why my glasses work fine then.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacksback* /forum/post/20661022
> 
> 
> The 3D gods don't want me to succeed it seems. I just can't get my 3D Theater to work with my Acer when the Dip Switch is in the up (120Hz) position. I've tried all kinds of HDMI cables, removed my amp from the equation and even tried my PS3 in place of my HTPC. The moment I push the p1 button, the green lights on the RF transmitter count down and the HDMI handshake is lost.
> 
> 
> I am able to change the resolution of my HTPC to 720p/120Hz so it's not the projector.
> 
> 
> Pushing the 1st dip switch down to 60Hz mode works perfectly but I get a nasty ghosty image.
> 
> 
> Oh and I also noticed a problem with my glasses. I think I have the bad batch (Problems charging)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So annoying



Works every time for me! PS3 needs the latest firmware to output Bluray 3D. Then you have to run the auto config. Don't do it manually. You know you did it right when it says you have a 3D display and to set the screen size which is for 3D game playing. Set your audio up the way you want it too output. You should not have to use the mode button and especially not if you have Directv. Everything is auto switched. I am running my PS3 through a DVDO Duo and it works great.


The glasses all I needed to do was factory reset the emitter and change polarity using the USB PC utility. The Joystick doesn't work well although someone posted a fix for that. Have not tried it yet.


Ron


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20660106
> 
> 
> Can you find out what is the proper resistor value and where on the board? I might try to fix mine so I don't have to send back. I have the facilities to do the repair at work.



Well if arrangements are made for you to get replacements they would probably just send you a FedEx with the new pairs and a prepaid shipback box for the defective ones.


Besides it not likely I'll be able to get the resistor value. They are chip resistors, I've soldered chip capacitors on microwave boards but even they appeared bigger than what I see in these glasses.


Also if you were successful and later one of the shutters died during warranty, it might backfire on you.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20661478
> 
> 
> Well if arrangements are made for you to get replacements they would probably just send you a FedEx with the new pairs and a prepaid shipback box for the defective ones.
> 
> 
> Besides it not likely I'll be able to get the resistor value. They are chip resistors, I've soldered chip capacitors on microwave boards but even they appeared bigger than what I see in these glasses.
> 
> 
> Also if you were successful and later one of the shutters died during warranty, it might backfire on you.



How is that going to be handled? There's always risk. Except for the charging they work fine. As long as they ship new ones in lieu of shipping back the bad ones that's not a problem.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20661617
> 
> 
> How is that going to be handled? There's always risk. Except for the charging they work fine. As long as they ship new ones in lieu of shipping back the bad ones that's not a problem.



I am looking into that.


If they ship you replacements with a prepaid FedEx ship return box you should be good to go. I'm guessing they would require some type of credit card backup in case a customer didn't return the faulty ones after receiving replacements. They need the defectives to make sure the resistor is the only issue.


Will update when I can get some firm info.


----------



## jacksback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20661179
> 
> 
> - What video card are you using? Make sure it can actually output 120hz over hdmi, rather than any rgb connector. I don't have a HTPC, but I've also read some reports of 120hz output being fussy, particularly if driving multiple monitors. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1321720
> 
> 
> - When hooking up the ps3, you need to run it through the monitor detection with the VIP attached for it to "see" a 3d-capable display.
> 
> 
> Sorry if you addressed those points already, just throwing suggestions out there...



Hi there


I have an nVidia Geforce 430 (HDMI 1.4a) and was able to set the resolution to 720p/120Hz just fine. I didn't realize that I would need to auto select the resolution on my PS3 in order for it to detect a 3D display so will try that tonight, thanks.


Jonathan from VIP replied and said he would work on a solution for me today, hopefully he has an easy fix. I wonder if reinstalling the latest firmware update would help? I'll try that tonight.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Check that your HTPC video card is using CE video timing (scan rates) and not computer video timing. They aren't the same, and could be the cause of what you're seeing. Unless you specify custom timing, your vid card is almost certainly outputting video at computer timing, even via its HDMI output. You may need to use the PowerStrip utility to do this.


----------



## jacksback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20664257
> 
> 
> Check that your HTPC video card is using CE video timing (scan rates) and not computer video timing. They aren't the same, and could be the cause of what you're seeing. Unless you specify custom timing, your vid card is almost certainly outputting video at computer timing, even via its HDMI output. You may need to use the PowerStrip utility to do this.



Wow, just when you think you know a lot about something, you learn something new










Thanks so much for the suggestion, I'll be sure to check it out when I get home.


----------



## jacksback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20664257
> 
> 
> Check that your HTPC video card is using CE video timing (scan rates) and not computer video timing. They aren't the same, and could be the cause of what you're seeing. Unless you specify custom timing, your vid card is almost certainly outputting video at computer timing, even via its HDMI output. You may need to use the PowerStrip utility to do this.



Hey Rolls-Royce. I'm not too familiar with video timing but found the custom resolution and timing section and played around with the settings. One of the options I chose enabled my Theater to work for about 5 seconds with dip switch 1 in the up position, so we definitely onto something










Thanks to Ronomy as well because his suggestion fixed my PS3 problem. It now works perfectly in 3D at 120Hz. I can now finally appreciate a crisp and clear 3D image. It was only Stardust 3D but it looked incredible and didn't strain my eyes one bit


I imagine these HTPC issues are going to keep coming up. Is there anything VIP can do in the form of a firmware update to address the timing problem?


Hopefully I can get my HTPC issue ironed out soon. Thanks again to everyone for all their help this far


----------



## thebard

Hi all,


Another AVS thread here mentions an email conversation with VIP regarding the upcoming 3D Discover; specifically, features including functionality at 60Hz, 72Hz, 96Hz and 120Hz.

Another site advertising a setup called 3D Manager mentions sync nodes/emitters for multiple displays, and 4 sets of glasses included. Also an edge-on photo of the unit... and a release date of July 31!


So it looks to be a distributed-3D solution supporting a variety of displays. Interesting... Hope it can up the refresh rate for 3D on my optoma pj...


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacksback* /forum/post/20665816
> 
> 
> Hey Rolls-Royce. I'm not too familiar with video timing but found the custom resolution and timing section and played around with the settings. One of the options I chose enabled my Theater to work for about 5 seconds with dip switch 1 in the up position, so we definitely onto something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Ronomy as well because his suggestion fixed my PS3 problem. It now works perfectly in 3D at 120Hz. I can now finally appreciate a crisp and clear 3D image. It was only Stardust 3D but it looked incredible and didn't strain my eyes one bit
> 
> 
> I imagine these HTPC issues are going to keep coming up. Is there anything VIP can do in the form of a firmware update to address the timing problem?
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get my HTPC issue ironed out soon. Thanks again to everyone for all their help this far



Glad we're getting you on track. Someone posted a clipping from a chart here a few days ago that showed the exact frequencies for NTSC video, and if you do a forum search you should be able to find it. Or google it.


Since the primary purpose of the Displayer and Theater boxes is to interface with NTSC/ATSC 3D sources, and computer video cards can be made to use custom (NTSC/ATSC) scanrates, I'd be very surprised if an update to allow the boxes to do the conversion is in the cards. However...there is an upcoming Theater 2.0 to provide 1080p output and 7.1 sound, so just maybe...


----------



## nathan_h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ...there is an upcoming Theater 2.0 to provide 1080p output and 7.1 sound, so just maybe...



This is interesting. Is there more info?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20667852
> 
> 
> This is interesting. Is there more info?



Theater+ and 3D Discover units are still a work in progress so final capabilities have not been finalized to be info ready. Late summer or fall are the goals for release.


----------



## nathan_h

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SgtVideo*
Theater+ and 3D Discover units are still a work in progress so final capabilities have not been finalized to be info ready. Late summer or fall are the goals for release.
Cool.


----------



## Vancomycin

Does the VIP theater enhances passive 3D TV such as the new 55" Toshiba 240 hz HDTV (TOSHIBA 55TL515U) ?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vancomycin* /forum/post/20670493
> 
> 
> Does the VIP theater enhances passive 3D TV such as the new 55" Toshiba 240 hz HDTV (TOSHIBA 55TL515U) ?



Jonathan of VIP states that there is no compatibility for his products for passive video displays for now.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vancomycin* /forum/post/20670493
> 
> 
> Does the VIP theater enhances passive 3D TV such as the new 55" Toshiba 240 hz HDTV (TOSHIBA 55TL515U) ?



Why would you need the Theatre for a 3d-ready LED TV?


----------



## Vancomycin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20672831
> 
> 
> Why would you need the Theatre for a 3d-ready LED TV?



It is not really a need but an option to use the Theatre for multiple HDTVs in the home. Although the TOSHIBA 55TL515U is a passive 3D TV, I thought that using an active shutter glasses may give a better picture quality.


I thought it would be fun to compare when switching back and forth between active and passive 3D. Since it would not work, I guess the Theatre would have to be used with the projector or another 120 hz HDTV.


----------



## Ronomy

Watched Avatar in 3D last night with my VIP Theatre/Acer 5360 setup! What a nice picture this combo throws onto my 120 inch diagonal Draper M2500 screen. Not missing 1080p at all. Sure 1080 is sharper than 720p but with a 30 degree viewing angle the difference is so little.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20676608
> 
> 
> Watched Avatar in 3D last night with my VIP Theatre/Acer 5360 setup! What a nice picture this combo throws onto my 120 inch diagonal Draper M2500 screen. Not missing 1080p at all. Sure 1080 is sharper than 720p but with a 30 degree viewing angle the difference is so little.



Looked at getting that DVD on Ebay but was still a little too pricey for me. I have the 2D version I may run with the Monoprice.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20676704
> 
> 
> Looked at getting that DVD on Ebay but was still a little too pricey for me. I have the 2D version I may run with the Monoprice.



I will try that too! Now that it is still fresh in my head seeing in real 3D.


----------



## bloodta

I have a few questions about the 3D Displayer, and if they have been answered earlier in the thread I apologize. Can anyone confirm if this works with the Epson 6500ub? Does it always down convert to 720p or is just for certain display device? Also, does it pass 7.1 uncompressed audio? I have an Onkyo TX SR805 receiver, an Epson 6500UB projector and a Panasonic BD30. I just want to know if it will work correctly with my setup before I plunk down the money for this thing. thanks.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bloodta* /forum/post/20676767
> 
> 
> I have a few questions about the 3D Displayer, and if they have been answered earlier in the thread I apologize. Can anyone confirm if this works with the Epson 6500ub? Does it always down convert to 720p or is just for certain display device? Also, does it pass 7.1 uncompressed audio? I have an Onkyo TX SR805 receiver, an Epson 6500UB projector and a Panasonic BD30. I just want to know if it will work correctly with my setup before I plunk down the money for this thing. thanks.



I believe there are comments you need to research in previous threads related to your application. Since my application is different I will withhold comments related to yours. Unless you read previous threads you won't have a full picture.

Also the Displayer thread has applicable comments as well.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bloodta* /forum/post/20676767
> 
> 
> I have a few questions about the 3D Displayer, and if they have been answered earlier in the thread I apologize. Can anyone confirm if this works with the Epson 6500ub? Does it always down convert to 720p or is just for certain display device? Also, does it pass 7.1 uncompressed audio? I have an Onkyo TX SR805 receiver, an Epson 6500UB projector and a Panasonic BD30. I just want to know if it will work correctly with my setup before I plunk down the money for this thing. thanks.



HDMI can't handle 1080p/120hz so it has to be converted to 720p/120hz. The latest firmware will pass 5.1 uncompressed but not 7.1.


I can't comment on your projectors and if they will work using 30hz per eye. Once you see 120hz or 60hz per eye its hard to watch 30hz per eye. It does work though with flicker in brighter scenes. You just need to find out if your projectors frame lock to the incoming video.


Ron


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20676821
> 
> 
> HDMI can't handle 1080p/120hz so it has to be converted to 720p/120hz. The latest firmware will pass 5.1 uncompressed but not 7.1.
> 
> 
> I can't comment on your projectors and if they will work using 30hz per eye. Once you see 120hz or 60hz per eye its hard to watch 30hz per eye. It does work though with flicker in brighter scenes. You just need to find out if your projectors frame lock to the incoming video.
> 
> 
> Ron



While no doubt 120 Hz has no flicker and best I found that becoming accustomed to 60 Hz flicker was not that big of a deal. What was a big deal is frame locking and ghosting in my LCD projectors due to their inherent polarization requiring multiple adjustments throughout the movie. No one scene was sufficient to get the ghosting reduced. It was pause and adjust.

But once I got it adjusted the 3D was good. The DLP's made it so easy to adjust for only phase.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20676855
> 
> 
> While no doubt 120 Hz has no flicker and best I found that becoming accustomed to 60 Hz flicker was not that big of a deal. What was a big deal is frame locking and ghosting in my LCD projectors due to their inherent polarization requiring multiple adjustments throughout the movie. No one scene was sufficient to get the ghosting reduced. It was pause and adjust.
> 
> But once I got it adjusted the 3D was good. The DLP's made it so easy to adjust for only phase.



Oddly my Panasonic AE4000 uses LCD panels and it had no issues. But my Samsung rear projection 3D Ready DLP is the one with the drifting frame-lock issue. I am trying to get a version 1.0 firmware to downgrade back to because I don't remember the Sammy having a problem then when I first got the Displayer. Lost track of things with all the glasses problems back then.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20676897
> 
> 
> Oddly my Panasonic AE4000 uses LCD panels and it had no issues. But my Samsung rear projection 3D Ready DLP is the one with the drifting frame-lock issue. I am trying to get a version 1.0 firmware to downgrade back to because I don't remember the Sammy having a problem then when I first got the Displayer. Lost track of things with all the glasses problems back then.



As I said in a previous thread I had to use the HDFury2 with 2 of my 60 HZ projectors 1 DLP and 1 LCD to get rid of rame locking. Once I got over this hurdle there still was panel polarization issues in my LCD's that DLP's do not have.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20676855
> 
> 
> While no doubt 120 Hz has no flicker and best I found that becoming accustomed to 60 Hz flicker was not that big of a deal. What was a big deal is frame locking and ghosting in my LCD projectors due to their inherent polarization requiring multiple adjustments throughout the movie. No one scene was sufficient to get the ghosting reduced. It was pause and adjust.
> 
> But once I got it adjusted the 3D was good. The DLP's made it so easy to adjust for only phase.



I agree! Still no flicker at all with 120hz but you can get used to 60hz. Although I tried 60Hz with my Acer and the flicker was very noticeable in bright scenes. My RS1 although would not frame lock had less flicker at 60Hz than my Acer at 60hz. Probably because the RS1 refreshes at 120hz internally so I think that helped reduce some of the flicker.


----------



## Ronomy

Took some measurements of peak light levels through the RF glasses with 3D enabled and was surprised at how low the ft-L was with my Acer 5360.


Measured LUX readings of only 30 through the glasses facing back towards the projector. With my high gain screen it works out to 4.7ft-L. Lamp was on ECO. LUX was 37 with high lamp which works out to 5.8ft-L.


In 2D mode my LUX readings are over 180 LUX in ECO mode and 255 LUX in high lamp which works out to 26ft-L and 38ft-L respectively. All of the above is in Movie mode with best color settings.


I can get LUX readings in Bright mode and 2D with high lamp up near 550 LUX which is close to 90ft-L. Lumens with this setting is about 2200.


Ron


----------



## jacksback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20667592
> 
> 
> Glad we're getting you on track. Someone posted a clipping from a chart here a few days ago that showed the exact frequencies for NTSC video, and if you do a forum search you should be able to find it. Or google it.
> 
> 
> Since the primary purpose of the Displayer and Theater boxes is to interface with NTSC/ATSC 3D sources, and computer video cards can be made to use custom (NTSC/ATSC) scanrates, I'd be very surprised if an update to allow the boxes to do the conversion is in the cards. However...there is an upcoming Theater 2.0 to provide 1080p output and 7.1 sound, so just maybe...



Hi Rolls-Royce


I've spent quite a few days playing with custom video settings and have observed the following with my 3d-Theater. Setting my refresh to 50Hz and my timing to automatic works with dip switch 1 up (120Hz) BUT only for a few seconds. My Acer registers the 120Hz and the image looks awesome but all of a sudden the Green LEDs on the RF dongle start counting down and begin flashing red, image gone. I've tried a multitiude of HDMI cables, all with the same result.


Next I thought I should try my PS3 so loaded up Stardust HD and chose "Play in 3D mode" which worked perfectly! I then set my resolution to 720p, streamed a Side by Side movie, and pushed the p1 button. Guess what? Same behaviour as my HTPC, worked for a few seconds and then counted down from green leds to red.


Me thinks I have a faulty unit










Is there anything else I should try before sending it back?


Thanks so much


ps - I have no problems when the unit it set to 60Hz, the RF dongle lights don't even flicker when I hit the SBS button


----------



## calbaby

Has anyone encountered a issue when playing SBS content where the images come out pink and purple colored. Playing Blu ray content from my PS3 has no issues.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calbaby* /forum/post/20685280
> 
> 
> Has anyone encountered a issue when playing SBS content where the images come out pink and purple colored. Playing Blu ray content from my PS3 has no issues.



I've seen it in Blu-Ray, assumming you have RF glasses, tweaking I believe the Delay Cycle it gradually disappears and hopefully without ghosting.


Anyway, adjust both Delay and Duty and see if the color shift corrects and you get a good image.


One question though, when looking at the SbS image without glasses, is it free of miscoloration?


----------



## calbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20685585
> 
> 
> I've seen it in Blu-Ray, assumming you have RF glasses, tweaking I believe the Delay Cycle it gradually disappears and hopefully without ghosting.
> 
> 
> Anyway, adjust both Delay and Duty and see if the color shift corrects and you get a good image.
> 
> 
> One question though, when looking at the SbS image without glasses, is it free of miscoloration?



I'm using IR glasses and the discoloration is without glasses.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calbaby* /forum/post/20685643
> 
> 
> I'm using IR glasses and the discoloration is without glasses.



For IR transmitter make sure the right LED is red and not green.


----------



## calbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20685769
> 
> 
> For IR transmitter make sure the right LED is red and not green.



Yes, I already have the IR on red. The issue is that even without wearing the glasses the combined image turns pink/purple. Without the non-combined SBS image it shows normal colors. Once I hit the P1 button to turn on the 3D, the image turns color.


----------



## SgtVideo

It appears VIP3D will be handling the processing of RF glasses that we have discussed previously in our threads here.


If you feel yours are part of that problem group, here is the email address at VIP3D support that will assist you.


Include in your email a description of your charging method, how soon failure occurred, no power On, that kind of stuff so they can make a determination.


It was estimated about 25 problem glasses may have gone through production with the incorrect charging resistor. Hopefully we are done with battery problems!

*Contact: [email protected] *


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20668384
> 
> 
> Theater+ and 3D Discover units are still a work in progress so final capabilities have not been finalized to be info ready. Late summer or fall are the goals for release.



From what I'm learning about the 3D Discover unit, it sounds like it is being built for licensing in the commercial installers market. So I guess we can scratch that one for our use for now.


There was another thread around here mentioning it for jump.power.com or something to that effect.


Oh well, had my hopes up for a bit. But, I'm still game for a Theater+ if the improved features are appealing.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20691627
> 
> 
> From what I'm learning about the 3D Discover unit, it sounds like it is being built for licensing in the commercial installers market. So I guess we can scratch that one for our use for now.
> 
> 
> There was another thread around here mentioning it for jump.power.com or something to that effect.
> 
> 
> Oh well, had my hopes up for a bit. But, I'm still game for a Theater+ if the improved features are appealing.



I will only use my Theatre unit with the Acer H5360 so 720p is best for this projector. It even looks better when I feed it 720p 2D from my Duo VP. So not interested in 1080p. I still can't get over how good 3D looks in my home theater. Avatar looks amazing!


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20691692
> 
> 
> I will only use my Theatre unit with the Acer H5360 so 720p is best for this projector. It even looks better when I feed it 720p 2D from my Duo VP. So not interested in 1080p. I still can't get over how good 3D looks in my home theater. Avatar looks amazing!



Glad your happy with the Acer combo. I finally got the last 60Hz pj the Sharp XV12000MkII to work via HDFury2 through component without sync issues. It's only 720P but rivals many 1080P PJ's It so far is the best performer at 3D. It's ability to show black detail was the best so far. This is only comparing 60 Hz pj's I have. Very happy with the Acer as well. Just wish my HD3000 scaler which enhances the picture as well didn't cause frame lock problems.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/20691810
> 
> 
> Glad your happy with the Acer combo. I finally got the last 60Hz pj the Sharp XV12000MkII to work via HDFury2 through component without sync issues. It's only 720P but rivals many 1080P PJ's It so far is the best performer at 3D. It's ability to show black detail was the best so far. This is only comparing 60 Hz pj's I have. Very happy with the Acer as well. Just wish my HD3000 scaler which enhances the picture as well didn't cause frame lock problems.



Would have been nice to use my RS1 for 3D. Thought about trying an HDfury2 but the image would be way to dark. 3ft-L with a brand new bulb in 3D. While 4.7ft-L sounds low its around what we see in theaters in 3D and since the glasses lower all the ambient light it image still has a lot of pop. Especially after my eyes are used to it it doesn't look much different from my RS1 with much higher lumens in 2D. My pupils adjust I guess. Shadow detail looks very good too! Actually the Acer looks the best under low lumens. In 2D the blacks are grey. Plus I squint its too bright.


----------



## slvramalgam

I have been watching more and more sbs footages from PC and the images i get with the vip theater aren't as crisp as from 3dblurays. Although still quite decent, the images appear a little off focus. Could it be how the vip theater handles the sbs videos, how it merges the L and the R pictures, i don't know...


----------



## nathan_h

It could be because sbs starts out with half the resolution of Blu ray, and it's even worse if it's 1080i and not 1080p.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20701316
> 
> 
> I have been watching more and more sbs footages from PC and the images i get with the vip theater aren't as crisp as from 3dblurays. Although still quite decent, the images appear a little off focus. Could it be how the vip theater handles the sbs videos, how it merges the L and the R pictures, i don't know...



If Blu-Rays look good I would think you need to investigate the video drivers or software playback. What programs are you playing these with? I have TMT3 but haven't tried it.


I've built my HTPC but haven't even attempted to try it on the VIP unit. It wasn't marketed for those as yet, so as far as I'm concerned that's experimental. We'd certainly be interested in you discovering the solutions though.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20701316
> 
> 
> I have been watching more and more sbs footages from PC and the images i get with the vip theater aren't as crisp as from 3dblurays. Although still quite decent, the images appear a little off focus. Could it be how the vip theater handles the sbs videos, how it merges the L and the R pictures, i don't know...



What was your source of the side by side/ Were they rips of blurays you own?

I would be interested if possible if somehow I could arrange to get 1 so I could run it through my Monoprice converter since it can handle side by side half.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathan_h* /forum/post/20701344
> 
> 
> It could be because sbs starts out with half the resolution of Blu ray, and it's even worse if it's 1080i and not 1080p.



Actually its 720p SBS. The Theatre unit will not process 1080p SBS. So yes the resolution is much lower than 3D on Bluray.


Adding 1080p SBS processing would be nice if VIP can do it. The images output from the Monoprice 2D to 3D converter would look a lot better.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20702048
> 
> 
> Actually its 720p SBS. The Theatre unit will not process 1080p SBS. So yes the resolution is much lower than 3D on Bluray.
> 
> 
> Adding 1080p SBS processing would be nice if VIP can do it. The images output from the Monoprice 2D to 3D converter would look a lot better.



The Monoprice can handle both 720P/1080P but no interleaved.


----------



## slvramalgam

I think the resolution is the reason behind the lack of crispness. I use various players to play sbs on the pc ranging from mediaplayerclassic, media center, stereoscopic player, etc. My sources are some TV shorts animations, i even tried some 3D sbs on YouTube at 720p. Some bluray rips i got from a friend are quite decent yet still not as good as my bluray discs.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20713503
> 
> 
> I think the resolution is the reason behind the lack of crispness. I use various players to play sbs on the pc ranging from mediaplayerclassic, media center, stereoscopic player, etc. My sources are some TV shorts animations, i even tried some 3D sbs on YouTube at 720p. Some bluray rips i got from a friend are quite decent yet still not as good as my bluray discs.



The Monoprice is good at side by side to DLP. I just watched HTTYD mkv last night.


----------



## slvramalgam

This is the monoprice 2d to 3d converter you guys are referring to?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


What does it do, and how to you hook it up to your system? Does it go like this:


2d/3d source-->1.4amp--> monoprice converter --> vip theater --> 3d projector.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Quote:

Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* 
This is the monoprice 2d to 3d converter you guys are referring to?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


What does it do, and how to you hook it up to your system? Does it go like this:


2d/3d source-->1.4amp--> monoprice converter --> vip theater --> 3d projector.
There's a whole thread about it in this area. It's well worth a read.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/20713503
> 
> 
> I think the resolution is the reason behind the lack of crispness. I use various players to play sbs on the pc ranging from mediaplayerclassic, media center, stereoscopic player, etc. My sources are some TV shorts animations, i even tried some 3D sbs on YouTube at 720p. Some bluray rips i got from a friend are quite decent yet still not as good as my bluray discs.



Well you end up with 640x720 for each eye so it should be less sharp.


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20718714
> 
> 
> There's a whole thread about it in this area. It's well worth a read.



Thanks, Just read the thread... Not all done yet though. But i read that the monoprice converter won't pass through bluray 3d signal.


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20702048
> 
> 
> Actually its 720p SBS. The Theatre unit will not process 1080p SBS. So yes the resolution is much lower than 3D on Bluray.
> 
> 
> Adding 1080p SBS processing would be nice if VIP can do it.



Hi Ron


I read the above. What happens if send a file that is "SBS HALF 1080p.mkv" to the VIP Theatre? Will the Theatre refuse to play it or actually process it down to 720p?


The specs say it supports: Side-by-side 1080i60, 1080i50, 1080p24, 1080p30, 720p60, 720p50, 720p30


In what format should I force my media player to output the mkv source material - at 720p60, 1080i60 or 1080p30 ???


Thanks in advance!


----------



## nathan_h

It'll play it but the output will be downrezed from the input (or the original source, depending on what you set your media player to).


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20726054
> 
> 
> Hi Ron
> 
> 
> I read the above. What happens if send a file that is "SBS HALF 1080p.mkv" to the VIP Theatre? Will the Theatre refuse to play it or actually process it down to 720p?
> 
> 
> The specs say it supports: Side-by-side 1080i60, 1080i50, 1080p24, 1080p30, 720p60, 720p50, 720p30
> 
> 
> In what format should I force my media player to output the mkv source material - at 720p60, 1080i60 or 1080p30 ???
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



In my case i was using the Monoprice 2D to 3D converter. It only processes 1080p/60 and 720p/60 to SBS. 1080p doesn't work with that setup. I don't have any other SBS sources to try.


----------



## avswilier

Hi All

Pulled the trigger and ordered the Theater today from Consignia, as they seem to provide very prompt feedback and have a customer friendly 7 day return policy. Was a little disappointed that the HK VIP dealer would not provide the same policy. I mean, it's a lot of money to spend, before you know the "flicker" will be an issue, etc. Anyway, I like companies which put the customer first and will order from them again if it all pans out.

Thanks to all the forumites for your help (especially SgtVideo who provided some very comprehensive feedback)...


----------



## SaxCatz

I'm really planning on picking up a VIP unit & RF shutter glasses for use with my Epson 8500UB. However, knowing that there is updated hardward capable of passing 1080p60 on the way makes me hesitant to pop on it now. Any of the "insiders" here (AKA friends of Jonathan







) know when we can expect to see the Theater+ street?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20740412
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Pulled the trigger and ordered the Theater today from Consignia, as they seem to provide very prompt feedback and have a customer friendly 7 day return policy. Was a little disappointed that the HK VIP dealer would not provide the same policy. I mean, it's a lot of money to spend, before you know the "flicker" will be an issue, etc. Anyway, I like companies which put the customer first and will order from them again if it all pans out.
> 
> Thanks to all the forumites for your help (especially SgtVideo who provided some very comprehensive feedback)...



I wouldn't be overly concerned with the 7 days anyway. If you make a good faith effort to resolve any technical difficulties, Jonathan would more than likely extend your time for a refund if the product doesn't work out.


Work through VIP support if there's a problem as well as this forum.


When you receive your system don't try to do a complete install. Setup short connections without going through AVRs, switches and any other devices.


If everything looks good then connect through the AVR.


BD Player>VIP>Display


Or


Cable Box>VIP>Display


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> When you receive your system don't try to do a complete install. Setup short connections without going through AVRs, switches and any other devices.
> 
> 
> If everything looks good then connect through the AVR.
> 
> 
> BD Player>VIP>Display
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> Cable Box>VIP>Display



I don't have a AVS so no probs there. Will just be testing SBS via Cable Box>VIP>Display and then games/bluray via BD Player>VIP>Display.


Is there a cheap hdmi splitter device that can allow two hdmi cables to enter into the HDMI In of the Theatre?


Also, any news of the upgrade package for the Theatre+ ? I am more than happy to keep supporting VIP...


----------



## falafala

Thanks for informative discussion !


i am in the market for a 3D projector and i am also hoping to see H5360BD (or GT750 ) released in US.


however, i saw some comments that these 720 projectors suck in 2D mode and people solve this problem with a 2nd projector (or dual projector setup) that is best 2D 1080p for watching non-3D material (any recommendations for a 2D 1080p under 2k ? ).


i was wondering can you just convert this 2D 1080p projector into a 720 3D projector using the VIP-Displayer ? ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...323736&page=29 )


----------



## avswilier

Falafala, the VIP products are exactly for that purpose.


I know at least 2 people on the forum with good experiences with Displayer and Panasonic AE4000 which is usd 2k. But seems like this is only a 60hz PJ and so only 30fps to each eye at 720p which may lead to some flicker. Ymmv. The AE7000 may be released in Oct 2011, and I think there are some rumors that info on it will be released this Friday. Check out the Panansonic AE4000 thread on this forum. As the AE4000 has been out for over 2 years, it might not be the best purchase with an imminent release of an upgraded version.


Not sure if there are any cheap 120hz 1080p PJs under 2k usd... as that might be most ideal to counteract any flickering in 3D.


Also, you should decide what content you like to view most (games or movies). I find that even with an 88 inch screen, there is a noticeable upgrade in resolution for 1080p over 720p. If you like movies, the 1080p will "future proof" your purchase at a relatively small increase in cost.


Bearing in mind that most content is 2D, then if the additional cost is not a problem, u should consider 1080p.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/20743224
> 
> 
> Thanks for informative discussion !
> 
> 
> i am in the market for a 3D projector and i am also hoping to see H5360BD (or GT750 ) released in US.
> 
> 
> however, i saw some comments that these 720 projectors suck in 2D mode and people solve this problem with a 2nd projector (or dual projector setup) that is best 2D 1080p for watching non-3D material (any recommendations for a 2D 1080p under 2k ? ).
> 
> 
> i was wondering can you just convert this 2D 1080p projector into a 720 3D projector using the VIP-Displayer ? ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...323736&page=29 )



The H5360 doesn't suck in 2D its just too bright. You can adjust the colors so it looks pretty good. If you get the right brightness for 2D chances are it will be too dim for 3D. I only use mine for 3D but sometimes rather than shut down and power up my JVC I will still use it for watching satellite TV in HD. I just lower the contrast but blacks are more like grey. Shadow detail is still good!


----------



## avswilier

Read a long review of the Theatre here:
http://www.dtvforum.info/index.php?showtopic=94430


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20745028
> 
> 
> The H5360 doesn't suck in 2D its just too bright. You can adjust the colors so it looks pretty good. If you get the right brightness for 2D chances are it will be too dim for 3D. I only use mine for 3D but sometimes rather than shut down and power up my JVC I will still use it for watching satellite TV in HD. I just lower the contrast but blacks are more like grey. Shadow detail is still good!



I wonder if anyone has tried a "neutral density" filter for such a situation?

They used to be available from optics companies in varying grades of brightness level reduction. Amateur astronomers use them to cut down on the moon's brightness levels in the eyepiece.


Such a filter could be switched in and out of the optical path when needed. Whether they are available to match the diameter of the projector lens would be another question.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20741857
> 
> 
> I don't have a AVS so no probs there. Will just be testing SBS via Cable Box>VIP>Display and then games/bluray via BD Player>VIP>Display.
> 
> 
> Is there a cheap hdmi splitter device that can allow two hdmi cables to enter into the HDMI In of the Theatre?
> 
> 
> Also, any news of the upgrade package for the Theatre+ ? I am more than happy to keep supporting VIP...



Take a look at the Monoprice HDMI Matrix Switch, Model# HDX-402E.

Not sure if you consider it cheap but it hasn't introduced any video, audio or handshake problems in my installation.


It supports 4 inputs and 2 outputs that can be same or different.



In regards to Theater+, to my understanding development is going well and whether all design goals will be reached has not been determined at this point or the release date. I'm hoping they will accomplish the full measure.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20745771
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone has tried a "neutral density" filter for such a situation?
> 
> They used to be available from optics companies in varying grades of brightness level reduction. Amateur astronomers use them to cut down on the moon's brightness levels in the eyepiece.
> 
> 
> Such a filter could be switched in and out of the optical path when needed. Whether they are available to match the diameter of the projector lens would be another question.



I have several different levels of ND filters I could try but I have the long throw lens so not easy to do.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20745790
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Monoprice HDMI Matrix Switch, Model# HDX-402E.
> 
> Not sure if you consider it cheap but it hasn't introduced any video, audio or handshake problems in my installation.
> 
> 
> It supports 4 inputs and 2 outputs that can be same or different.



+1 on monoprice.


I'm using their product number 6415 (4x2 matrix switch w/ 3d support), post-VIP & post-AVR, to branch signal to my LCD flatscreen & to my projector.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/20745028
> 
> 
> The H5360 doesn't suck in 2D its just too bright. You can adjust the colors so it looks pretty good. If you get the right brightness for 2D chances are it will be too dim for 3D. I only use mine for 3D but sometimes rather than shut down and power up my JVC I will still use it for watching satellite TV in HD. I just lower the contrast but blacks are more like grey. Shadow detail is still good!



Ok...i pulled the trigger and bought HD66+3DXL+120" FAV screen to use with my PS3


i am blown away with the quality and brightness of this tiny projector ! i found the Optoma DLP Link glasses to be very well made, big and comfortable for my prescription glasses. 3D is awesome and i cant get enough of it ! No ghosting whatsoever which is a big deal for me. i dont know much about what this does to the blacks as i felt that scenes were not as dark as they should be....may be its my 120 inch 1.0 white screen ?


Should i order the Monster RF glasses to see if this gets better (they are too darn expensive ) ?


The remote if very annoying where they dont use the top half of the directional buttons but use some puny ones below where everything is crowded. Why cant they use the "L" and "R" buttons to allow you to switch the DLP sync (yeah i am victim of this issue too, not annoyed by this yet as much as the stupid remote).


I really need and appreciate the experts here to share thier 2D and 3D settings as i feel something is lacking in my image (as much as i love it). 2D is to bright and appreciate ways to get the best watchable 2D image that would alow me to give up my awesome Samsung 52inch LCD TV.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/20759497
> 
> 
> I really need and appreciate the experts here to share thier 2D and 3D settings as i feel something is lacking in my image (as much as i love it). 2D is to bright and appreciate ways to get the best watchable 2D image that would alow me to give up my awesome Samsung 52inch LCD TV.



You should search for a user's or calibration thread for your projector and ask this question there. You'd probably get a faster response-this is a thread for the 3D Theater unit, after all.


----------



## kramerica2

I've searched and read almost the entire thread, but couldn't find an answer to a very basic question. Would this work with a plain old 720p plasma screen?


And just to be clear - would this enable me to watch 3d content from my PS3/streamer/set-top box on my regular 2D plasma with decent quality?


Thanks a lot..


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kramerica2* /forum/post/20768749
> 
> 
> I've searched and read almost the entire thread, but couldn't find an answer to a very basic question. Would this work with a plain old 720p plasma screen?
> 
> 
> And just to be clear - would this enable me to watch 3d content from my PS3/streamer/set-top box on my regular 2D plasma with decent quality?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot..



I have not received my one yet but i believe that for 2D content the Theater acts as a pass through, so if your TV works ok beforehand on the source material it will continue to do so.


For 3D content, i think it will work as the Theater outputs at 720p max.


Depends on what you mean by decent quality. perceived quality will be dependent on the size of your screen and the distance from which you sit.

Flicker is probably more of an issue as it's likely to be 720p @30fps per eye. Users have suggested that you watch in dark room conditions to minimize this perceived flicker and use the RF glasses which allow for tuning by adjusting the duty cycle and delay....


Others, please correct me if I am wrong here: For Half SBS media running from media streamer --> Theater --> Plasma, the resolution will be noticeably worse than a Bluray


Most 3D game content from PS3 is running at 720p.


----------



## calbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kramerica2* /forum/post/20768749
> 
> 
> I've searched and read almost the entire thread, but couldn't find an answer to a very basic question. Would this work with a plain old 720p plasma screen?
> 
> 
> And just to be clear - would this enable me to watch 3d content from my PS3/streamer/set-top box on my regular 2D plasma with decent quality?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot..



It depends on how old your plasma is. I have a 5+ year old Samsung 720P plasma and the color was off and the flicker was unbearable. On a 2 year old Hannspere set I have, it was ok. There is flicker, but only on bright scenes. If you have a fairly recent plasma I would give it a try. The support over at VIP is the best and really work with you to resolve your issues.


----------



## avswilier

If I want watch SBS files from my media streamer do I need to push down dip switch 2 or instead do I press the P1 button only? Please advise







. Thanks...


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20790150
> 
> 
> If I want watch SBS files from my media streamer do I need to push down dip switch 2 or instead do I press the P1 button only? Please advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks...



Use P1 to cycle through the 3D format.


----------



## avswilier

PS3 just started to fail to read bluray discs (sigh)... Will be restricted to playing sbs for a while until I can justify buying a dedicated bluray player. Any good suggestions for standalones that work well with the Theater?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20797081
> 
> 
> PS3 just started to fail to read bluray discs (sigh)... Will be restricted to playing sbs for a while until I can justify buying a dedicated bluray player. Any good suggestions for standalones that work well with the Theater?



Sony S580, still available at Amazon.


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PS3 just started to fail to read bluray discs (sigh)... Will be restricted to playing sbs for a while until I can justify buying a dedicated bluray player. Any good suggestions for standalones that work well with the Theater?



Some Panasonic players come with avatar free via mail on coupon. They do 2d to 3d converting which is a missing feature of a typical setup that needs 3d-VIP. And, they have a 3d depth adjuster.


The top end model can be had under $200 and has 2 hdmi outs so you can get higher quality audio than you can pass through the 3D-VIP.


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Some Panasonic players come with avatar free via mail on coupon. They do 2d to 3d converting which is a missing feature of a typical setup that needs 3d-VIP. And, they have a 3d depth adjuster.
> 
> 
> The top end model can be had under $200 and has 2 hdmi outs so you can get higher quality audio than you can pass through the 3D-VIP.



Does the 2d to 3d conversion also work when applied to mkv files of normal blurays or just to bluray discs?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20797272
> 
> 
> Some Panasonic players come with avatar free via mail on coupon. They do 2d to 3d converting which is a missing feature of a typical setup that needs 3d-VIP. And, they have a 3d depth adjuster.
> 
> 
> The top end model can be had under $200 and has 2 hdmi outs so you can get higher quality audio than you can pass through the 3D-VIP.



The Monoprice 3D converter does 2D to 3D comversion as well as real 3D for side by side half. This is a stand alone device. Right now I have been using it more than my VIP Displayer which is fine for 3D blurays.


----------



## Brian Hampton

I don't know much about MKV files, so I can't answer that question.


Yes monoprice sells a 2d to 3d convertor for $99 so that's an option for that. I love monoprice.


The Low end Panasonic 3d Blu that was on the Avatar promotion was $129 recently at best buy. Since it comes with Avatar on Blu and a 2d to 3d convertion abilty and a Blu ray player (that even does crappy Internet streaming stuff). It seemed like a great bargain to me.


( I'm still using my 60/500 gb ps3 though. )


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20798943
> 
> 
> 
> The Low end Panasonic 3d Blu that was on the Avatar promotion was $129 recently at best buy. Since it comes with Avatar on Blu and a 2d to 3d convertion abilty and a Blu ray player (that even does crappy Internet streaming stuff). It seemed like a great bargain to me.
> 
> 
> ( I'm still using my 60/500 gb ps3 though. )



Thanks Brian. Seems like the Avatar offer does not apply to the low end panasonic 3d blu in Hong Kong. grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20805090
> 
> 
> Thanks Brian. Seems like the Avatar offer does not apply to the low end panasonic 3d blu in Hong Kong. grrrrrrrr.....



What if you bought it online and I mailed in the form for you? ... Likely a lot of trouble and more trouble than it's worth I guess.


Avatar looks pretty good in 3D (from what I've seen in store demos) and it won't be up for sale till next february.


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20807953
> 
> 
> What if you bought it online and I mailed in the form for you? ... Likely a lot of trouble and more trouble than it's worth I guess.
> 
> 
> Avatar looks pretty good in 3D (from what I've seen in store demos) and it won't be up for sale till next february.




Appreciate the offer, but it looks like with the imminent arrival of my Theater and the need to replace my aging PS3 (bluray drive completely kaput!), my budget cannot stretch to another purchase for now.


Might wait for Avatar to be non exclusive next year before picking it up...


----------



## dzirkelb

Ok, I am finally getting around to this. I have VIP theater, panny ae 4000, nvidiA geforce 450, phenom 3.4 quad core, denon 1909 avr.


It works, well, beautifully on directv after fine tuning, and I think will be a forever process.


However, I am having issues with the htpc portion. See this link for what it looks like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR6xWT2a0c8 


If you close one eye, then that flicker is not present.


I also have the rf glasses and playing through powerdvd 10.


I tried mpc, and would prefer that, but the VIP doesn't recognize it and it stays showing two identical screens next to each other.


So, any clues?


This happens from mkv rip and the blu ray itself


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* 
Ok, I am finally getting around to this. I have VIP theater, panny ae 4000, nvidiA geforce 450, phenom 3.4 quad core, denon 1909 avr.


It works, well, beautifully on directv after fine tuning, and I think will be a forever process.


However, I am having issues with the htpc portion. See this link for what it looks like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR6xWT2a0c8 


If you close one eye, then that flicker is not present.


I also have the rf glasses and playing through powerdvd 10.


I tried mpc, and would prefer that, but the VIP doesn't recognize it and it stays showing two identical screens next to each other.


So, any clues?


This happens from mkv rip and the blu ray itself
This may be an issue between your video card and the Theater. AFAIK, the VIP units only support consumer video timings, and if the video card is sending computer timing or consumer video timing that isn't quite spot on, there could be problems.


----------



## dzirkelb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*
This may be an issue between your video card and the Theater. AFAIK, the VIP units only support consumer video timings, and if the video card is sending computer timing or consumer video timing that isn't quite spot on, there could be problems.
What do I need to check or what do I need to change then to see if this is the problem


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* 
What do I need to check or what do I need to change then to see if this is the problem
You need video card drivers or a utility such as PowerStrip that allow you to specify custom timing. If you use the VIP BC5100 USB management utility, it reports the signal's frequency in Hz. Now, I'm not sure if it's the incoming or output frequency, but my set is 60 Hz, and fed by a Panny Blu-Ray player, it reports 59.938-59.939 Hz. For 120Hz, I'd add 60 Hz to make 119.938 or so. Someone recently posted the NTSC timings for 60 and 120 Hz here on AVS, or you could Google for NTSC timing.


----------



## dzirkelb

One thing i can say is it happens when set to 60hz and 59hz, both the same. In fact, I think the 59hz won't even give me a desktop, just have to hit esc and say it didn't work. That is only for the 3D resolutoin mind you in the nvidia control panel, not the regular settings. on regular settings, 59 and 60 work just fine.


----------



## SgtVideo

Do to filesize constraints the above update is posted at the CurtPalme web site:

http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=314630 


This change allows an improved method for the user to change polarity.


The new instruction for this is as follows:

*SET POLARITY:*

Push joystick UP momentarily to clear LEDs. Now hold UP until 4 LEDs are lit and release. This is Polarity Mode, pushing Joystick Left/Right momentary while in this mode will produce the following:


2 LEDs= standard polarity

3 LEDs= Reverse Polarity.


After 10 seconds non-use the mode is saved and returned to normal operation.


Hope you enjoy.


----------



## SgtVideo

I was informed earlier this week that VIP3D had entered into a new distribution contract. The initial effect will be that the VIP3D web site will no longer be a direct purchase consumer site. Current equipment can still be purchased from CurtPalme and Consignia as before.


The new international distributor will begin the process of setting up additional distribution sites.


This will allow VIP3D to best utilitize it's resources for product enhancement and expansion in the video realm.


The website will shortly be revamped and themed towards a supporting role.


This is all I know for now but I look forward to the possibilities that may come from this.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20818413
> 
> 
> Do to filesize constraints the above update is posted at the CurtPalme web site:
> 
> http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=314630
> 
> 
> This change allows an improved method for the user to change polarity.
> 
> 
> The new instruction for this is as follows:
> 
> *SET POLARITY:*
> 
> Push joystick UP momentarily to clear LEDs. Now hold UP until 4 LEDs are lit and release. This is Polarity Mode, pushing Joystick Left/Right momentary while in this mode will produce the following:
> 
> 
> 2 LEDs= standard polarity
> 
> 3 LEDs= Reverse Polarity.
> 
> 
> After 10 seconds non-use the mode is saved and returned to normal operation.
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy.



Enjoy? Dude! This update has been a huge improvement on my system. Ghosting has been _greatly_ reduced. It's neat to see the delay switching back and forth when switching polarity with the USB utility.


Avatar 3D looks much more like I remember it in the theater now. I'm *very* impressed!


----------



## wdaub1

Trying to update my unit but it will not connect to my computer or 2 others I have tried. I get the transmitter into the firmware update mode ok with center light on but the utility still tells me no device found. Any Ideas?


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Did you follow the directions on the other site to the letter? You have to or else the update won't work. Also, the update utility has you disconnect the USB cable, close the utility, reconnect the USB cable, and restart the utility before the firmware update will proceed. These steps also need to be followed.


----------



## avswilier

just received my glasses and Theater










How long should I charge the glasses for, first time? (will be by laptop and usb cable)... thanks in advance!


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20823045
> 
> 
> just received my glasses and Theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long should I charge the glasses for, first time? (will be by laptop and usb cable)... thanks in advance!



Four hours is the number I've usually seen quoted. After the first charging (I couldn't wait to try them out), I now just charge overnight. When the red LED starts slowly cycling continuously from bright to dim, which is the "heartbeat" the instructions describe, charging is finished.


Since you're using a laptop, which are known to have large variations in the amount of power their USB ports provide, you may need to charge for more or less than 4 hours. Personally, I use an inexpensive wall charger for MP3 players with my glasses. It has 2 USB power ports and provides up to 1A at 5VDC. In any case, let the glasses' LED be your guide as to when charging is complete.


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wdaub1* 
Trying to update my unit but it will not connect to my computer or 2 others I have tried. I get the transmitter into the firmware update mode ok with center light on but the utility still tells me no device found. Any Ideas?
Is the center LED On whether the frimware update program is running or not?

If it is, then the transmitter is stuck in update mode. Only update it with minimum required USB devices connected (keyboard, mouse) nothing else. Other devices can interrupt the transfer and lock it in the middle of update.


Have you tried the Monstervision BC5100 utility? And did it recognize the device then or previously? I ask this because I don't know if this is the first time you installed a glasses utility.


Even without running the updater just the operation of plugging it in and out of the USB port should give a msg from Windows that a device is connected. If not there must be a USB driver issue.


Just plugging it in normal on a USB port the transmitter should light up and start strobbing the LEDS.


----------



## wdaub1

Have not updated the transmitter before. I have tried 3 different usb micro cords but with none of them do I get any recognition of connection on either of my computers.


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wdaub1* 
Have not updated the transmitter before. I have tried 3 different usb micro cords but with none of them do I get any recognition of connection on either of my computers.
Ok. So then are you saying for now the transmitter has only 1 LED On and is not strobing normally?


You are using the main USB ports on three computers and Windows doesn't indicate a USB device detected and install drivers? If not detected you need to determine why Windows isn't detecting it. Do your other USB devices detect normally by Windows? Are these all laptops?


Possibly trying these USbExpress drivers from Silicon Labs may help. If they don't then remove them.

http://www.silabs.com/products/mcu/P...CPDrivers.aspx


----------



## wdaub1

I am using the main usb ports on both my desktop and my laptop. If I plug the transmitter in with out holding the joystick the red lights strobe but if I hold the joystick and plug it in I get the one middle red light for undate and this occures wether I have the utility open or not. Both my computers recognize every other usb device I add but not the transmitter At a loss at this point


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wdaub1* 
I am using the main usb ports on both my desktop and my laptop. If I plug the transmitter in with out holding the joystick the red lights strobe but if I hold the joystick and plug it in I get the one middle red light for undate and this occures wether I have the utility open or not. Both my computers recognize every other usb device I add but not the transmitter At a loss at this point
The transmitter update/control utility uses the USBExpress drivers that SgtVideo mentioned, not the Windows USB system drivers that your other USB devices are probably using. In my case, they were already installed for use with my VideoEq and its control applications. If the USBExpress drivers are installed on your computer, you should get a system message stating that it "sees" the transmitter when connected to it.


----------



## wdaub1

No change after installing the usbexpress drivers. Still recognizes all other devices but not the transmitter. Still just get the strobing lights when plugged in without using the joystick and the one red middle light when using the joystick.


----------



## avswilier

1) Upgraded to Theatre firmware v.1.3

2) Upgraded to the latest Emitter software

3) Now charging the 2 pairs of RF Glasses by USB to laptop... how do I know the glasses are charging, please? Is it normal for no LED lights to be showing/flashing whilst charging?


Thanks once again for the excellent feedback... so far so good... can't wait to try tonight if the charging goes well.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20826724
> 
> 
> 1) Upgraded to Theatre firmware v.1.3
> 
> 2) Upgraded to the latest Emitter software
> 
> 3) Now charging the 2 pairs of RF Glasses by USB to laptop... how do I know the glasses are charging, please? Is it normal for no LED lights to be showing/flashing whilst charging?
> 
> 
> Thanks once again for the excellent feedback... so far so good... can't wait to try tonight if the charging goes well.



I just charged one of our pairs this past Friday night. The battery was so low that the glasses shut down in the middle of our viewing and the wife didn't realize they had done so--she just thought there was a problem with the TV. Anyway, IIRC, the LED flashed rapidly for a second or two when I plugged in the charger, then went out. The next morning, the LED was on and displaying the heartbeat pattern so I knew that charging was finished.


----------



## avswilier

Good stuff... charging is finished... got the heartbeats on both glasses so it's looking good!!!


Does anyone have experience with watching SBS files, please? Will the delay and duty cycle, etc, need to be recalibrated every time I pause/fwd the SBS movie (which is running from my media player --> VIP Theatre --> AE4000)?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20827133
> 
> 
> Good stuff... charging is finished... got the heartbeats on both glasses so it's looking good!!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with watching SBS files, please? Will the delay and duty cycle, etc, need to be recalibrated every time I pause/fwd the SBS movie (which is running from my media player --> VIP Theatre --> AE4000)?



Any change you make is going to overwrite the previous setting. When changing to different sources and displays then that is likely to be the case.


Someone else will have to answer your file question. All 3D content can have variances and at times momentary display irregularities.


----------



## avswilier

OK... first impressions after 2 hours with the Theater (using SBS.mkv files only):


Hardware thoughts: So far, been impressed as the hardware is behaving according to the detailed documentation. Connection was easy and charging of glasses was smooth. One minor quibble is that the power button on the RF glasses could be more pronounced... sometimes don't feel like i have pressed it in. Size of glasses is good even over my optical glasses, and lightweight enough.


Connection:

eGreat (Player) --> VIP Theater --> AE4000


The Player originally outputted at 1080p 60Hz in 2D mode. Once I pressed the P1 Button to merge the 2 windows of the SBS file, the Theater did not output. I had to set the Player to output at 720p 60Hz, and then it all worked well.


brightness is not an issue. The room needs to be very dark in order to get best performance as flicker is very noticeable if there is ambient light. I am quite sensitive to flicker so in bright scenes and fast moving scenes of Avatar the flicker becomes quite distracting. On normal scenes the flicker is minimal.


Although some content was easy to calibrate delay, duty cycle and polarity for... like Avatar, I had a hard time getting HTTYD to look good. Coraline also continued to look flat... must play with this more...


The Theater seems to work the best for content like IMAX Deep Sea, which has less motion, is not excessively bright, and has some obvious pop out scenes.


Occasionally, I did notice that the display jumps for a few seconds back to 2D then back to 3D again... is this due to RF droput? I have a wireless router... could this lead to the interference?


I did have mild eye strain (or brain strain) afterwards, almost like i've just finished a chess match. Will need to try again tonight to see if things improve. I've watched passive 3D TVs and Real 3D Avatar at the cinema without issue so I need to try the Theater for a few more days before deciding on whether to keep it.


I still believe this is a good product for those looking for a relatively cheap 3D solution. Ultimately, you have to accept that at 30Hz per eye there will be some noticeable flicker, and this will affect some people more than others. For those users of AE4000 and Theater/Displayer, any more suggestions for settings to reduce the flicker?


I will also try 3D from PS3 later... and revert with my thoughts...


----------



## Paul Sim

Hi avswilier,


Personally, I am most grateful to you for your candid feedback. I've been trawling through this thread grasping at staws. I own a very good SIM2 C3Xe 3 chip DLP and really don't want to lose the fabulous image it throws. The thought of being able to convert this to 3D was too much too pass up. However, my main concern was the 30hz refresh or even the 25hz refresh at 50fps for uk satelite here in the uk. There are a few souls who have reported struggling with headaches, eye strain and nausia at 120hz, 60hz per eye. At least the total 120hz obscures flicker on the screen if via not an ambient light source at the periphery. From your pioneering efforts, it appears that the retrograde step to 30hz per eye is causing flickering problems and some motion stutter on screen which I know I would find unacceptible. Also, the thought of tweaking out each 3D film to squeeze the best out of it as opposed to plug and play is again difficult to swallow. Maybe there are tweeks with the timing of the shutters on the glasses that minimise flicker and associated motion issues. I look forward to your continuing efforts. Once again, many thinks,


Regards,


Paul


----------



## avswilier

Paul


My experience is that SBS files will come from different sources, each encoded differently, so you will need to tweak. There is no need to recalibrate if you pause/forward an SBS file, as the glasses stay in sync.


I can't verify if Blurays have the same problem as my PS3 drive stopped working. My understanding is that others using just the one bluray player on different discs rarely need to recalibrate more than once (only polarity required occasional change but that is a binary setting, i.e. normal or reverse).


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20835489
> 
> 
> OK... first impressions after 2 hours with the Theater (using SBS.mkv files only):
> 
> 
> Hardware thoughts: So far, been impressed as the hardware is behaving according to the detailed documentation. Connection was easy and charging of glasses was smooth. One minor quibble is that the power button on the RF glasses could be more pronounced... sometimes don't feel like i have pressed it in. Size of glasses is good even over my optical glasses, and lightweight enough.
> 
> 
> Connection:
> 
> eGreat (Player) --> VIP Theater --> AE4000
> 
> 
> The Player originally outputted at 1080p 60Hz in 2D mode. Once I pressed the P1 Button to merge the 2 windows of the SBS file, the Theater did not output. I had to set the Player to output at 720p 60Hz, and then it all worked well.
> 
> 
> brightness is not an issue. The room needs to be very dark in order to get best performance as flicker is very noticeable if there is ambient light. I am quite sensitive to flicker so in bright scenes and fast moving scenes of Avatar the flicker becomes quite distracting. On normal scenes the flicker is minimal.
> 
> 
> Although some content was easy to calibrate delay, duty cycle and polarity for... like Avatar, I had a hard time getting HTTYD to look good. Coraline also continued to look flat... must play with this more...
> 
> 
> The Theater seems to work the best for content like IMAX Deep Sea, which has less motion, is not excessively bright, and has some obvious pop out scenes.
> 
> 
> Occasionally, I did notice that the display jumps for a few seconds back to 2D then back to 3D again... is this due to RF droput? I have a wireless router... could this lead to the interference?
> 
> 
> I did have mild eye strain (or brain strain) afterwards, almost like i've just finished a chess match. Will need to try again tonight to see if things improve. I've watched passive 3D TVs and Real 3D Avatar at the cinema without issue so I need to try the Theater for a few more days before deciding on whether to keep it.
> 
> 
> I still believe this is a good product for those looking for a relatively cheap 3D solution. Ultimately, you have to accept that at 30Hz per eye there will be some noticeable flicker, and this will affect some people more than others. For those users of AE4000 and Theater/Displayer, any more suggestions for settings to reduce the flicker?
> 
> 
> I will also try 3D from PS3 later... and revert with my thoughts...



I have a very similar setup, only I am using PowerDVD for the 3D, and it is not displaying correctly. Any chance you could download the trial and test to see if it works for you? If it doesn't, then I know it is a setting in powerdvd, if it does work correctly, then it is a setting in my video card or *gasp* my hardware.


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very similar setup, only I am using PowerDVD for the 3D, and it is not displaying correctly. Any chance you could download the trial and test to see if it works for you? If it doesn't, then I know it is a setting in powerdvd, if it does work correctly, then it is a setting in my video card or *gasp* my hardware.



Sorry but had a terrible gadget week and my laptop is broken and under repair.... Sigh......


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/20836893
> 
> 
> I have a very similar setup, only I am using PowerDVD for the 3D, and it is not displaying correctly. Any chance you could download the trial and test to see if it works for you? If it doesn't, then I know it is a setting in powerdvd, if it does work correctly, then it is a setting in my video card or *gasp* my hardware.



Someone else has posted another thread here about HTPC 3D issues, at about the same time as your post. He is also using PowerDVD 11, but didn't say if he's using a VIP box, just "an adapter". See here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1354635


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20835489
> 
> 
> OK... first impressions after 2 hours with the Theater (using SBS.mkv files only):
> 
> 
> Hardware thoughts: So far, been impressed as the hardware is behaving according to the detailed documentation. Connection was easy and charging of glasses was smooth. One minor quibble is that the power button on the RF glasses could be more pronounced... sometimes don't feel like i have pressed it in. Size of glasses is good even over my optical glasses, and lightweight enough.
> 
> 
> Connection:
> 
> eGreat (Player) --> VIP Theater --> AE4000
> 
> 
> The Player originally outputted at 1080p 60Hz in 2D mode. Once I pressed the P1 Button to merge the 2 windows of the SBS file, the Theater did not output. I had to set the Player to output at 720p 60Hz, and then it all worked well.
> 
> 
> brightness is not an issue. The room needs to be very dark in order to get best performance as flicker is very noticeable if there is ambient light. I am quite sensitive to flicker so in bright scenes and fast moving scenes of Avatar the flicker becomes quite distracting. On normal scenes the flicker is minimal.
> 
> 
> Although some content was easy to calibrate delay, duty cycle and polarity for... like Avatar, I had a hard time getting HTTYD to look good. Coraline also continued to look flat... must play with this more...
> 
> 
> The Theater seems to work the best for content like IMAX Deep Sea, which has less motion, is not excessively bright, and has some obvious pop out scenes.
> 
> 
> Occasionally, I did notice that the display jumps for a few seconds back to 2D then back to 3D again... is this due to RF droput? I have a wireless router... could this lead to the interference?
> 
> 
> I did have mild eye strain (or brain strain) afterwards, almost like i've just finished a chess match. Will need to try again tonight to see if things improve. I've watched passive 3D TVs and Real 3D Avatar at the cinema without issue so I need to try the Theater for a few more days before deciding on whether to keep it.
> 
> 
> I still believe this is a good product for those looking for a relatively cheap 3D solution. Ultimately, you have to accept that at 30Hz per eye there will be some noticeable flicker, and this will affect some people more than others. For those users of AE4000 and Theater/Displayer, any more suggestions for settings to reduce the flicker?
> 
> 
> I will also try 3D from PS3 later... and revert with my thoughts...



Sounds like Coraline is polarity reversed.


There is no consistency in 3D content, polarities, cameras of choice, post processing. It would be hard to put the finger on the Theater unless all users were in agreement when viewing the same content.


I believe the RF glasses use Zigbee frequency which could be 915 mhz. US.

See if your router docs indicate it's range of frequencies. They should have

some other choices in it's config.


With the AE4000 I have no real special settings for 3D, I use it in Eco-Mode even for 3D and sometimes with a high-gain screen. Most of my adjustments are with the initial tuning of the glasses if a change was made previously.


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20837658
> 
> 
> Sounds like Coraline is polarity reversed.
> 
> 
> There is no consistency in 3D content, polarities, cameras of choice, post processing. It would be hard to put the finger on the Theater unless all users were in agreement when viewing the same content.
> 
> 
> I believe the RF glasses use Zigbee frequency which could be 915 mhz. US.
> 
> See if your router docs indicate it's range of frequencies. They should have
> 
> some other choices in it's config.
> 
> 
> With the AE4000 I have no real special settings for 3D, I use it in Eco-Mode even for 3D and sometimes with a high-gain screen. Most of my adjustments are with the initial tuning of the glasses if a change was made previously.



Sgt


I think you are right. I think I got a headache more from frenetically calibrating my Theater, when once calibrated I should have stopped calibrating anything but polarity, for changes in content.


This is likely to be the better approach as the duty cycle and delay should be more dependent on how the Theater interfaces with the PJ (which does not change).


----------



## avswilier

Just tested PS3 gaming. The results are amazing!!! I think the ps3 by allowing you to set how big your screen is somehow optimizes the image so it's comfortable for viewing. Flicker was minimal and very acceptable when playing Motorstorm Apocalypse and Pacific Rim.


Could not play the 3d Drake video but might be because it's in 1080p by default.


For gaming, this system rocks


----------



## Paul Sim

Hi avswilier, PS3 gaming sounds most promising. I would value your experience with 3d bluray material, especially with reference to fast motion stutter and the overall flicker issue. I can't seem to work out what to do for the best. I am loath to ditch the Sim2 because the picture quality is sooo good. With my new lamp I am getting 30 footlamberts at 200watts and 40 footlamberts on the 250 watt setting. So light loss should not be too much of an issue and I know DLP has an intrinsically responsive refresh capability even at 60hz. The VIP theater and two pairs of glasses is a fifth of the cost of buying a new pj like the new Panasonic AE5000/7000 or a new 55'' 3d TV. If the flicker and movement issues are minor, then I might just give this route to 3D a go so your, sgtvideo's and others views are very important.


Regards,


Paul


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Sim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi avswilier, PS3 gaming sounds most promising. I would value your experience with 3d bluray material, especially with reference to fast motion stutter and the overall flicker issue. I can't seem to work out what to do for the best. I am loath to ditch the Sim2 because the picture quality is sooo good. With my new lamp I am getting 30 footlamberts at 200watts and 40 footlamberts on the 250 watt setting. So light loss should not be too much of an issue and I know DLP has an intrinsically responsive refresh capability even at 60hz. The VIP theater and two pairs of glasses is a fifth of the cost of buying a new pj like the new Panasonic AE5000/7000 or a new 55'' 3d TV. If the flicker and movement issues are minor, then I might just give this route to 3D a go so your, sgtvideo's and others views are very important.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Paul



My PS3 drive has broken down after 5 years! Such bad timing. Can't test bluray so need sgtvideo to opine. I was very impressed with the gaming though. The effect and depth in Motorstorm is amazing. Breathtaking even! The flicker was close to zero... Motion was smooth and it all just worked seamlessly. If bluray, gaming is all u want you could save money and get the Displayer instead


----------



## Paul Sim

That is bad luck along with your laptop. I'm hopeful the Sarg will chime in. I have thought about the Displayer. It seems to tick most of the boxes and is less money. However, if this solution works out, then I will probably regret not getting the Theater for the 50hz Sky Satelite broadcasts. On the other hand, 25hz per eye really is cutting it a bit fine. I just wish someone else with a three chip dlp in the UK had tried this out first.


Regards,


Paul


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Sim* /forum/post/20842314
> 
> 
> That is bad luck along with your laptop. I'm hopeful the Sarg will chime in. I have thought about the Displayer. It seems to tick most of the boxes and is less money. However, if this solution works out, then I will probably regret not getting the Theater for the 50hz Sky Satelite broadcasts. On the other hand, 25hz per eye really is cutting it a bit fine. I just wish someone else with a three chip dlp in the UK had tried this out first.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Paul



If you go witht the displayer you have the option of getting the Monoprice 3D converter which does side by side half for broadcast. I'm using it for side by side MKV files now. I also have the displayer.


----------



## Paul Sim

Thanks mkoss, that is very useful info. I have been sort of following bits of the Monoprice thread and didnt realise you could do that. This does make the VIP all the more attractive.


Regards,


Paul


----------



## Brian Hampton

I love the 3d gaming. (Displayer)


It's fantastic!


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you go witht the displayer you have the option of getting the Monoprice 3D converter which does side by side half for broadcast. I'm using it for side by side MKV files now. I also have the displayer.



Can you give a link to which 3D monoprice converter that you use.


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *avswilier* 
My PS3 drive has broken down after 5 years! Such bad timing. Can't test bluray so need sgtvideo to opine. I was very impressed with the gaming though. The effect and depth in Motorstorm is amazing. Breathtaking even! The flicker was close to zero... Motion was smooth and it all just worked seamlessly. If bluray, gaming is all u want you could save money and get the Displayer instead








With the PS3s ability to also play Blu-Ray you get the best of both words in one package, so the Displayer is a good match. For just Blu-Ray playback you would still choose a Displayer. It's only when the individual desires to do it all in one package for cable/satellite 3D they would choose the Theater.


Everything boils down to whether a person is tolerable to 60Hz flicker and the capability of the projector when the brightness levels are reduced during 3D operation. At least VIP3D allows a customer 30 days to decide and sometimes that gets extended if they are working with support to get a resolution to a problem.


The unknown, unless it is already stated in these threads, is whether a particular video display will have a "frame lock" problem.


----------



## mkoss

Quote:

Originally Posted by *blee0120* 
Can you give a link to which 3D monoprice converter that you use.
 http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...t=1#largeimage


----------



## mkoss

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Paul Sim* 
Thanks mkoss, that is very useful info. I have been sort of following bits of the Monoprice thread and didnt realise you could do that. This does make the VIP all the more attractive.


Regards,


Paul
One caveat with the monoprice is while it does 3D for side by side MKV files you can only utilize the red/cayan for 3D for 2D displays. I also have a 3D ready DLP acer 5630 so I can utilize DLP Link. I have watched some with the R/C glasses on my 60 hz LCD's and except for when there is blue backround such as under water filming the 3D while still very good,s ince one lense is blue it has a strange affect on viewing with some strain on the left eye.


----------



## mkoss

One other thing worth noting is that the theater can only handle 720p side by side wheras the MP3D can handle 720P and 1080P.


----------



## avswilier

Paul, there is a money back guaranty on everything but used glasses so I guess your downside in the worst case that a VIP product doesn't suit you is one pair of glasses and associated shipping and time costs.


I have decided to keep my VIP theater after being so impressed with the PS3 gaming and finding the sbs viewing acceptable.


What is your setup? How dark can your room get? Avoid fluorescent lights!


The reason I got the Theater over Displayer is I don't like too much clutter and prefer to minimize number of devices, thereby increasing WAF and reducing number of power sockets I need (currently about 14 around my TV devices!).


----------



## Paul Sim

Hi Guys, thanks for all your ideas on this. Just to recap, I have a 720p, three chip Sim2 DLP projector with scan rates that put in the 2D 60hz category. It resides in a ceiling lift in a lounge environment and shoots onto a Stewart Filmscreen Firehawk 92" wide, 106" diagonal. The picture is bold, bright and vibrant. The screen is effective at absorbing light reflections from the room and overall light control is very good. Any flickering would be noticed from video on screen such as areas of bright white I would assume. I'm sold on 3D but am loath to part with this great pj hence the interest in the VIP.


I think the idea of starting with the Theater unit and one pair of RF glasses is definitely the way to go with this project. Its success will undoubtedly rest on the degree to which I can inhibit the flicker.


Regards,


Paul


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...t=1#largeimage



Thanks


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Sim* /forum/post/20847061
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, thanks for all your ideas on this. Just to recap, I have a 720p, three chip Sim2 DLP projector with scan rates that put in the 2D 60hz category. It resides in a ceiling lift in a lounge environment and shoots onto a Stewart Filmscreen Firehawk 92" wide, 106" diagonal. The picture is bold, bright and vibrant. The screen is effective at absorbing light reflections from the room and overall light control is very good. Any flickering would be noticed from video on screen such as areas of bright white I would assume. I'm sold on 3D but am loath to part with this great pj hence the interest in the VIP.
> 
> 
> I think the idea of starting with the Theater unit and one pair of RF glasses is definitely the way to go with this project. Its success will undoubtedly rest on the degree to which I can inhibit the flicker.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Paul



Hi, Paul. I'm using my Theater with an old ('01) 1080i Mitsubishi RPTV. Neither my wife nor I find the small amount of flicker objectionable. We are far more bothered by flicker other light sources produce through the glasses, so we watch 3D programs only after dark when we can eliminate those light sources. With a light-controlled room, you should be good to go. YMMV.


----------



## Paul Sim

Thanks Royce, sounds promising. I did come across an interesting post regarding an older Panasonic Plasma that took a 1080p 24fps source and refreshed it to

48hz. In other words, flashed each frame twice. More advanced models take the same source and qualdurple the refresh rate flashing each frame 4 times at a vertical refresh of 96hz. This produces a flicker free image and provides silky smooth movement without judder and other movement artifacts. If there are movement issues it is usually embedded within the source. Anyway, at 48hz refresh the panasonic display flickered and in order to minimise the flicker the TV guys had lowered the brightness. Any of this sound familiar? The good??? thing about active shutter 3D is that it reduces light output by about 80%. Further tuning with the RF glasses probably reduces that more bring down the flicker to potentially tolerable limits.

My projector has an interesting querk. On its anamorphic mode, it will accept 1080p 24fps and refresh the image 4 times to 96hz vertical even though it is a 720p machine. It would be great if the VIP 3D could process this as it would give me 48hz per eye and no dreaded 3:2 pulldown which has to operate at 60hz refresh on 1080p 24fps sources to make them work. The penalty is usually motion judder of some sort.

I guess this is all academic as 30hz per eye is the de facto rate for the VIP 3D. I will probably jump on board sometime in the autumn.


Regards,


Paul


----------



## avswilier

Had more time to play with ps3 3D demos. killzone 3 was actually very easy on the eyes once delay and duty cycle tuned. Took 10 seconds to calibrate.


Wipeout fury had so much ghosting at distance and was so busy on the eyes that I found it unplayable.


Motor storm pacific rift was so smooth and natural in 3d.


Watched the drake 3d preview from the ps3 and you need to force the ps3 output to be 720p in order for it to work on the theater. I found this surprising as I thought the theater specs allow for 1080p frame packing input even if the output from theater is 720p.


Watched Avatar again and it's really a textbook example of good 3d. Despicable me was tougher on the eyes as there are too many deliberate changes in depth of field. Seemed to be too much hard work on my brain. Avatar had almost no flicker and just worked really really well.


Will try IMAX Hubble 3d soon....


----------



## wdaub1

Still having no luck connecting my transmitter to a computer to update the firmware. Have also emailed VIP-3d directly 3 times and have received no reply from them at all. Looks like I made a mistake ordering this product.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdaub1* /forum/post/20855245
> 
> 
> Still having no luck connecting my transmitter to a computer to update the firmware. Have also emailed VIP-3d directly 3 times and have received no reply from them at all. Looks like I made a mistake ordering this product.



Sent you a PM, hopefully things will get resolved.


----------



## Wellywell

I am looking to sell my 3D Vip Theater. I am willing to let it go for 300. plus shipping and will include two pairs of DLP Link glasses. Please hit me up with an email at [email protected] Also I may be able to include the RF Emitter but will have to locate it first. Again, if interested let me know. It works perfectly and is very clean. It has been in a smoke free room since I received it at the beginning of the summer. Only reason I'm selling it is because I'm looking to upgrade my projector to a 3D capable unit.


Let me know, thanks guys.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Wellywell* 
I am looking to sell my 3D Vip Theater. I am willing to let it go for 300. plus shipping and will include two pairs of DLP Link glasses. Please hit me up with an email at [email protected] Also I may be able to include the RF Emitter but will have to locate it first. Again, if interested let me know. It works perfectly and is very clean. It has been in a smoke free room since I received it at the beginning of the summer. Only reason I'm selling it is because I'm looking to upgrade my projector to a 3D capable unit.


Let me know, thanks guys.
You still may be better off using the Theater with a new 3D-capable PJ, especially if it will be a DLP unit. Some users have reported colorshifting and other issues when putting these displays into 3D mode with DLPLink glasses. The white DLPLink sync flash causes the color shifts. DLPLink glasses also need direct line of sight to the display to maintain sync, unlike the RF glasses. The Theater does not need to use the PJ's 3D mode, so no sync flashing, and you can use the 120Hz refresh rate to eliminate flicker. IMHO, it's the best of both worlds, and something to think about.


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* 
You still may be better off using the Theater with a new 3D-capable PJ, especially if it will be a DLP unit. Some users have reported colorshifting and other issues when putting these displays into 3D mode with DLPLink glasses. The white DLPLink sync flash causes the color shifts. DLPLink glasses also need direct line of sight to the display to maintain sync, unlike the RF glasses. The Theater does not need to use the PJ's 3D mode, so no sync flashing, and you can use the 120Hz refresh rate to eliminate flicker. IMHO, it's the best of both worlds, and something to think about.








Good advice, sell the Theater after you prove the new projector.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdaub1* /forum/post/20855245
> 
> 
> Still having no luck connecting my transmitter to a computer to update the firmware. Have also emailed VIP-3d directly 3 times and have received no reply from them at all. Looks like I made a mistake ordering this product.



Hi wdaub,


I spoke to Jonathan today like I PM'd you about, he couldn't reference any previous emails concerning that type of transmitter issue.


He did mention they received an email today that sounds like yours and they were responding to it. Don't know what went wrong in your case but I think they will certainly take care of it. Let us know on here how it turns out.


----------



## mkoss

Pesonally I have the displayer and the monoprice which gives me more flexibilty than an all in one 3D projector.


----------



## Wellywell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* 
You still may be better off using the Theater with a new 3D-capable PJ, especially if it will be a DLP unit. Some users have reported colorshifting and other issues when putting these displays into 3D mode with DLPLink glasses. The white DLPLink sync flash causes the color shifts. DLPLink glasses also need direct line of sight to the display to maintain sync, unlike the RF glasses. The Theater does not need to use the PJ's 3D mode, so no sync flashing, and you can use the 120Hz refresh rate to eliminate flicker. IMHO, it's the best of both worlds, and something to think about.








I'm looking at either the new Panny PT-AE7000 or the Optoma HD3300. I'm very much leaning towards the Panny even though it's LCD and not DLP. This thing looks awesome and is getting very good write ups so far!


----------



## avswilier

Need some help:


If I am already in the mode for changing Delay and Duty Cycle, is there a way to quickly move to the Polarity mode without waiting minutes for the emitter to save settings?


I am looking for some "go back to neutral mode" functionality.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20859857
> 
> 
> Need some help:
> 
> 
> If I am already in the mode for changing Delay and Duty Cycle, is there a way to quickly move to the Polarity mode without waiting minutes for the emitter to save settings?
> 
> 
> I am looking for some "go back to neutral mode" functionality.



Set Polarity is saved after 10 seconds non-use.


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Set Polarity is saved after 10 seconds non-use.



But I want to jump TO the Polarity mode quickly if possible.


----------



## blaket81

I apologize to everyone ahead of time, i only read a few comments in this thread so i'm not sure if my issue was discussed already. I just found out this product exsisted today. I have a receiver that is hdmi 1.3, i'm not willing to replace it yet for a 1.4 because i just got it last year and it was not cheap. That being said i have not purchased a new 3D TV yet. As a "techie" myself i have to know how this device is even pulling this off? It can't be sending a 3D signal to the tv, tv's that aren't 3d can't accept them (or so i thought). Their website has almost no information on this because the company is so new. 2nd, will this work with my PS3, which i would plan to use for 3D games and 3D blu-ray. Will it also work with X360 and hdmi cable box (comcast), how about my computer? The only caveat i've seen is that it's not actually doing full HD 3D, it's doing 720P. My current tv i would use the device with is 2 1/2 yrs old, it is a Sharp Aquos LC52D64U, 52" 1080P 60Hz. To sum up, how does it work, can i use all my devices that are 3D, and how does it compare with buying a new 3D TV?


----------



## blaket81

I've decided to reply to myself, mostly because all i ever see talked about with this device are projectors and DLP tv's. Am i an idiot, does this device only work with DLP or projectors? No LED/LCD/Plasma? If that's the case none of my other questions need to be answered because i can't use the device. Thank you.


----------



## avswilier

For earlier forumite, PS3 plays perfectly via the Theater. Read the webpage FAQ on curtpalme website. It will answer most of your Qs.



Further testing on SBS files, on the AE4000.


IMAX space station was terrific. Tron Legacy and Resident Evil looked brilliant.

The device performs much better on real life 3d compared to animated fare. I think this is because real life content tends to be darker in general and fast movement is reduced. Animated material has faster action and the bold bright colors tend to accentuate the flicker. On real life material flicker's barely noticeable.


IMAX material suits the device the best as it's generally slower content and there is less switching between fields of depth.


Highly recommend the device after playing with it for a week. No eye strain after watching for an hour tonight. Getting polarity corrected immediately is a big benefit as your brain doesn't need to spend too much effort resolving an inverted depth field if the polarity is reversed.


Do find that my screen looks smaller in 3d!!! Feel the need to sit closer....


----------



## blaket81

Hey all again, hope price is allowed in this thread. Please disregard my previous posts, at the price of this unit, plus the glasses plus the usb adapter to charge the glasses, you're up over $650. Sorry but i'd rather pay $2000 for a new TV that has 2D to 3D conversion and much better 2D picture than my current TV. This might be better for people that bought a TV just before the 3D craze hit and haven't had it that long. I've had mine for 2 1/2 yrs, so it's better that i just get a new one.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blaket81* /forum/post/20862895
> 
> 
> Hey all again, hope price is allowed in this thread. Please disregard my previous posts, at the price of this unit, plus the glasses plus the usb adapter to charge the glasses, you're up over $650. Sorry but i'd rather pay $2000 for a new TV that has 2D to 3D conversion and much better 2D picture than my current TV. This might be better for people that bought a TV just before the 3D craze hit and haven't had it that long. I've had mine for 2 1/2 yrs, so it's better that i just get a new one.



That's what it's primarily been about.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20862161
> 
> 
> For earlier forumite, PS3 plays perfectly via the Theater. Read the webpage FAQ on curtpalme website. It will answer most of your Qs.
> 
> 
> 
> Further testing on SBS files, on the AE4000.
> 
> 
> IMAX space station was terrific. Tron Legacy and Resident Evil looked brilliant.
> 
> The device performs much better on real life 3d compared to animated fare. I think this is because real life content tends to be darker in general and fast movement is reduced. Animated material has faster action and the bold bright colors tend to accentuate the flicker. On real life material flicker's barely noticeable.
> 
> 
> IMAX material suits the device the best as it's generally slower content and there is less switching between fields of depth.
> 
> 
> Highly recommend the device after playing with it for a week. No eye strain after watching for an hour tonight. Getting polarity corrected immediately is a big benefit as your brain doesn't need to spend too much effort resolving an inverted depth field if the polarity is reversed.
> 
> 
> Do find that my screen looks smaller in 3d!!! Feel the need to sit closer....



Good to hear you are enjoying it. What size screen are you using with the AE4000 and how far back is the seating?


I'm using a 88" 2.35 Carada at 10 feet and the immersion seems fine. Maybe your eyes are getting sucked into the vortex of 3D.


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are enjoying it. What size screen are you using with the AE4000 and how far back is the seating?
> 
> 
> I'm using a 88" 2.35 Carada at 10 feet and the immersion seems fine. Maybe your eyes are getting sucked into the vortex of 3D.



88" HP screen at 13 feet. 3D definitely makes the screen look smaller


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blaket81* /forum/post/20862895
> 
> 
> Hey all again, hope price is allowed in this thread. Please disregard my previous posts, at the price of this unit, plus the glasses plus the usb adapter to charge the glasses, you're up over $650. Sorry but i'd rather pay $2000 for a new TV that has 2D to 3D conversion and much better 2D picture than my current TV. This might be better for people that bought a TV just before the 3D craze hit and haven't had it that long. I've had mine for 2 1/2 yrs, so it's better that i just get a new one.



I think most people who buy the VIP products (espec the more expensive Displayer/Theater) do so because they have an existing projector, and want 3D on a large screen. They might consider the leap to purchasing a 3D capable PJ, which has comparable IQ too onerous, economically. Just that many people can't justify buying another projector for 3D... so the 650 USD is still a viable and economically sensible option.


There are some newer 1080p projectors like Optoma HD33 coming out for 1500 USD, so that is also worth considering. Will be interesting to see how the 2D picture quailty compares to more existing competition. If you don't have a PJ, then of course it would make sense to go for a new 3D setup, as opposed to retrofitting existing hardware.


As you mentioned, it makes less sense for someone who just wants 3D content and is willing to watch it on a 3D TV, which are becoming pretty affordable nowadays, e.g. in HK, a 42" 3D TV costs only USD 1400. That's pretty mainstream in terms of pricing, and it will only get cheaper.


good luck with whatever choice you make!


----------



## avswilier

Wanted to clarify. Initially thought there was some interference with the wireless router, because the 3d would seem to cut out for a few seconds intermittently, but the Theater was actually changing polarity after I switched polarity settings. So all is working well.


Watched IMAX secret of the mummies sbs file and it was impressive in terms of the scale of the egyptian structures. There was good depth in the screen, but v little coming out of the screen.


Watched samples of Open Season in 3d over under file and it was very good indeed. very good mix of behind the screen and in front of the screen depth with very little crosstalk. On my media player over under SBS files require the fit to screen setting to fill the screen, or the picture has black bars on the side. For SBS files need to select fit to window which means constant height...


Still looking for a quick way to move from Manual Calibration mode (for changing delay and duty cycle) to Change Polarity mode. I want to avoid waiting minutes for the emitter to go back to neutral before adjusting polarity. Any tips on is please?


Took my PS3 for servicing so will get that back next week to try blurays.


----------



## Paul Sim

Hi avswilier, many thanks for the updates. I am looking forward to your impressions of PS3 Bluray 3D.


Regards,


Paul


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Sim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi avswilier, many thanks for the updates. I am looking forward to your impressions of PS3 Bluray 3D.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Paul



Tried Megamind bluray which is free with samsung tvs. It's very noticeable how much sharper the bluray picture is compared to SBS files (as it's double the resolution, outputting at 720p 60hz) subtitles did not get activated by ps3 for this disc (anyone else have this problem) so cannot tell u how they would look in 3d.


Ps3 USB port has enough power to feed the theater device as does my media player so the power usage must be v low. Note that the Ps3 will display an "Unrecognized USB device has been detected" message for 3 seconds when it starts or stops playing a bluray. I don't mind this but some purists may find this annoying. Avoid this by using separate power adapter.


Ps3 allows for you to specify size of screen. This has a definite benefit in zero ghosting and crosstalk. It's a great great picture. Same issues apply in that fast motion can appear a little jerky at 30 hz and tiny bit of flicker on v bright scenes, but this can be reduced by changing the duty cycle which reduces brightness. 3d effect is very strong if not better than the cinema. Setting video output to automatic on ps3 means no need to tinker with ps3 settings... Just press play. Once calibrated all content on ps3 whether games or bluray showed zero ghosting and no need to recalibrate delay or duty cycle (seems to be constant if using same PS3 and PJ) when changing source. Changed polarity once but that takes five seconds.


Also played super stardust 3d and motorstorm pacific rift and that has no flicker and is super smooth.


Paul, the Theater has some limitations which I have honestly conveyed to you, but I find most content perfectly watchable. Flicker is only pronounced mainly on animated content with bright scenes and v fast motion. Most real person films show little if no flicker. Do recommend getting RF glasses that allow adjustments, as couldn't accept the random default settings before calibration. If you have a dark room so much the better.


Will be getting more bluray content soon and can test some more. So far have found the performance of glasses and theater very stable. They just work!


Good luck with your choice.... If you have a nice PJ which you want to keep and the number of glasses needed is one or two I would consider the theater as a viable choice. I've thoroughly enjoyed the 3d so far.


----------



## Fox1966

Does anyone know if this would work on a Pioneer 5010 Kuro?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fox1966* /forum/post/20890359
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this would work on a Pioneer 5010 Kuro?



The manual specs indicate 1280/720P/60. So you would need to operate at 60Hz. If you don't mind some flicker then you are probably okay but that is subjective.


----------



## Fox1966

Thanks for the reply. I'd be afraid to shell out the money unless I was sure, though. But, the thought of watching 3d on my Kuro is VERY appealing. Hopefully someone else can test this soon and let us all know.


----------



## SaxCatz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohomar* /forum/post/20896535
> 
> 
> i brought 3d vip and working with xtreamer pro, when i press p1 to merge SBS picture, the picture on tv becomes faded with red color, i don't know how to figure it out.
> 
> 
> i tried to contact support as i brought 3d vip and 4 pcs of glasses by more than 1000$,
> 
> After 1 wk : strong flickering hurting your eyes, 1 pair of rf glasses not working, bad support team, very expensive, i request refund and return product
> 
> so my conclusion, don't waste your money, Fraud company, just want to collect money ASAP with cheap unreliable bad products, don't become victim like me



A "fraud company", huh? They provided you with a (mostly) working product that no other company currently offers- a device that allows those with 60hz displays an option, albiet imperfect one, to enjoy 3D content now without buying a new display. Nothing there constitutes fraud.

You're welcome to criticize their product, but you should truly be carefuly before tossing out terms like "fraud."


----------



## blaket81

My guess is that this is a decent product. They just have it priced wrong. They didn't price it in a way that would appeal to ALL people without a 3D display. At this price it would only appeal to people that haven't had their non 3D display long. Those people aren't about to go back out and replace their display with 3D, they'd be losing money! Personally i still wouldn't get it if i were one of those people, it's simply not worth what they're charging. As it stands this product just belongs thrown into the mix of the rest of the products that make 3D just too darn expensive still.


----------



## Fox1966

Good point, blaket81. Also, in my case, I would be willing to consider making a purchase of this if I KNEW that it was going to work on my 5010 Kuro. I'd love to be able to watch 3D on my Kuro. However, I sure can't take a gamble on something that costs this much unless I know that it is going to work on my set, and work correctly.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fox1966* /forum/post/20897593
> 
> 
> Good point, blaket81. Also, in my case, I would be willing to consider making a purchase of this if I KNEW that it was going to work on my 5010 Kuro. I'd love to be able to watch 3D on my Kuro. However, I sure can't take a gamble on something that costs this much unless I know that it is going to work on my set, and work correctly.



From what I've seen of the Kuro specs and I am not an owner, you should be able to operate at 60Hz. But if you expect in your meaning of "work correctly" that you expect No flicker, then don't order their product.


Everyone's tolerance for flicker is subjective and also influenced by improper tuning of the RF glasses that your experience with that is unknown until you try it. The other unknown is whether the particular model of Kuro would experience a frame-lock problem.


Unfortunately the 3D industry is still young and all of us become beta testers to one degree or another up to a point. When you buy any new 3D Ready TV your still basically a beta tester**. To have a device like the Theater to operate with a large audience of equipment is not without it's pitfalls but I admire their percentages of success versus failure. By percentages I mean by what I've observed in these forums as well as on Curt Palme.


Sorry if my answer isn't more clear-cut but it's the best I can do without having another Kuro owner chime in. In retrospect, even if he said everything was cool he couldn't speak for your flicker tolerance.


**What's worse is being a beta tester for the auto industry!


----------



## SgtVideo

Here is some interesting settings someone tried and supposedly they virtually eliminated flicker at 60Hz. I haven't tried this yet but would be interested in hearing the results across the variety of equipment in here.


This was done using an LG Plasma I believe.


Set:


Cinema Mode enabled

Contrast=90

Brightness=0 ?yeah, me too.

Color=50

Sharpness=50

Temp=50 or Warm


RF Glasses:


Duty Cycle=5 LED

Delay=1.2 estimated


Also it probably wouldn't hurt to play with backlighting after doing the above if applicable to your device.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohomar* /forum/post/20896535
> 
> 
> i brought 3d vip and working with xtreamer pro, when i press p1 to merge SBS picture, the picture on tv becomes faded with red color, i don't know how to figure it out.
> 
> 
> i tried to contact support as i brought 3d vip and 4 pcs of glasses by more than 1000$,
> 
> After 1 wk : strong flickering hurting your eyes, 1 pair of rf glasses not working, bad support team, very expensive, i request refund and return product
> 
> so my conclusion, don't waste your money, Fraud company, just want to collect money ASAP with cheap unreliable bad products, don't become victim like me



How does your failure to properly research the ins and outs of what you want to do and consequent lack of knowledge constitute fraud on the manufacturer's part?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/20898152
> 
> 
> From what I've seen of the Kuro specs and I am not an owner, you should be able to operate at 60Hz. But if you expect in your meaning of "work correctly" that you expect No flicker, then don't order their product.
> 
> 
> Everyone's tolerance for flicker is subjective and also influenced by improper tuning of the RF glasses that your experience with that is unknown until you try it. The other unknown is whether the particular model of Kuro would experience a frame-lock problem.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the 3D industry is still young and all of us become beta testers to one degree or another up to a point. When you buy any new 3D Ready TV your still basically a beta tester**. To have a device like the Theater to operate with a large audience of equipment is not without it's pitfalls but I admire their percentages of success versus failure. By percentages I mean by what I've observed in these forums as well as on Curt Palme.
> 
> 
> Sorry if my answer isn't more clear-cut but it's the best I can do without having another Kuro owner chime in. In retrospect, even if he said everything was cool he couldn't speak for your flicker tolerance.
> 
> 
> **What's worse is being a beta tester for the auto industry!



@Fox1966:

@blaket81:


Guys, as SgtVideo explained, there are many variables including the user's tolerance to flicker, whether or nor a digital display is frame-locked, etc. For instance, I've had far better results with the Theater on my 10 year old CRT RPTV than with my 3 year old Sony Bravia LCD.


No existing 3D solution is perfect. DLPs, which are considered by many posters here to be the best current 3D solution for HT, have issues with colorshift resulting from the white flash used to sync DLPLink glasses.


The market for these devices is not limited to people who recently bought 2D equipment and are unwilling to replace it. There is another target user group-folks who have lots of money invested in high-end equipment, especially CRT-based projectors (this is the group SgtVideo mentions with his Curt Palme reference). No current digital display tech can yet match CRTs in _all_ areas of picture quality, so they aren't willing to replace their meticulously set up and calibrated projectors. But they do, however, want to add the capability to view 3D content. And that's what the VIP boxes give them. No matter how you slice it, it's a niche market for these units leading to lower volumes and higher per-unit costs.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohomar* /forum/post/20896535
> 
> 
> i brought 3d vip and working with xtreamer pro, when i press p1 to merge SBS picture, the picture on tv becomes faded with red color, i don't know how to figure it out.
> 
> 
> i tried to contact support as i brought 3d vip and 4 pcs of glasses by more than 1000$,
> 
> After 1 wk : strong flickering hurting your eyes, 1 pair of rf glasses not working, bad support team, very expensive, i request refund and return product
> 
> so my conclusion, don't waste your money, Fraud company, just want to collect money ASAP with cheap unreliable bad products, don't become victim like me



Most of us are satisfied with our VIP products because we researched how they should be used. It's been commented time and again on here that it is not recommended for HTPCs currently. Doesn't mean that in the future they won't take on that sector but most of us have learned that it is focused on PS3, Xbox, and Blu-Ray content.


They are a young company, not a fraud company and make some of the mistakes that all companys make at startup. But that is a learning process.

We had issues on here with some of the Bit Cauldron glasses but they eventually uncovered the cause and corrected it.


If you used your calculator you knew what the costs were before venturing down the road of a purchase of this type knowing that it is a young industry.


I visited the Xtreamer thread on here and that product is not without it's critics as well but that doesn't make them a fraud company. There is a learning and research curve to this and apparently you went amiss.


We even have folks on here that had difficulty getting their PS3s working but that is just a temperamental thing with the PS3. After they get it working everything is fine.


If you hook up your Displayer or Theater to what we are using on here you should fair fine, anything else would be a bonus.


We encourage you to work with them as best as you can. If they literally told you to go to %$#* that would be something to sound off about but that doesn't sound like their style.


It was a shame that the Xtreamer was the only device you have to match their product with, you are missing out.


The HTPC forum has enough folks trying to unravel why things don't work and they spend a lot of time finding a solution usually involving a significant amount of their own time. The Xtreamer device isn't that much different.


I noticed one individual over there I believe by the name of Damian said the Xtreamer will not play 3D Blu-Ray, well I don't know if it is supposed to but that wouldn't work for me.



Thank you Rolls for your points, they are spot on.


Good day to ya.


----------



## calbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mohomar* /forum/post/20896535
> 
> 
> i brought 3d vip and working with xtreamer pro, when i press p1 to merge SBS picture, the picture on tv becomes faded with red color, i don't know how to figure it out.
> 
> 
> i tried to contact support as i brought 3d vip and 4 pcs of glasses by more than 1000$,
> 
> After 1 wk : strong flickering hurting your eyes, 1 pair of rf glasses not working, bad support team, very expensive, i request refund and return product
> 
> so my conclusion, don't waste your money, Fraud company, just want to collect money ASAP with cheap unreliable bad products, don't become victim like me



I have quite the opposite opinion. I work with CE and IT companies frequently and I can definitively say that 3D VIP go beyond what a typical company does to get it working with your equipment.


----------



## YONEXSP

Has anyone used this with a Sony VPL-HW15 projector?


How does it perform?


----------



## avswilier

I have only good things to say about Jonathan from VIP who has responded to all my emails personally. For those concerned about whether it works well on their machines there is a money back return policy from curtpalme on all items apart from used glasses so your nonrefundable exposure is 99 usd and shipping for one set of glasses. I find that risk totally acceptable and the policy v customer friendly.


Frustrations aside any malfunctioning hardware is covered by warranty so u should return stuff that's broken.


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YONEXSP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone used this with a Sony VPL-HW15 projector?
> 
> 
> How does it perform?



I use it with the Sony VW60 and it's fantastic.


----------



## YONEXSP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20900663
> 
> 
> I use it with the Sony VW60 and it's fantastic.



How does it compare with newer 3D systems?


I tried the Nvidia system with the Acer PJ last year and it was very good, but there was no content at the time.


The pricing looks pretty good basically $200 per person for 6 glasses etc. A comparatively cheap alternative to buying a new projector.


I am just concerned with the refresh rate being slow.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zombie10k* /forum/post/20204092
> 
> 
> I own the Acer 5360 3D DLP @ 120hz and also the JVC RS15 which is 96hz, 48 hz to each eye. I can tell you going back and forth, the image from the Acer is rock solid, and I can always sense the faintest flickering on the JVC. I am sensitive to flicker and can pick it up pretty easily. Most JVC owners won't even notice if they didn't see the Acer as well.
> 
> 
> I would be concerned about only 30hz to each eye, i think the flicker would drive me a bit mad going based on my experience @ 96/48hz on the JVC. The 120/60Hz 3D of the Acer is easy on my eyes.
> 
> 
> @Deja Vu - this should be interested to hear about the Epson with this device compared to the Acer 3D DLP. Why won't they come up with a 1080P version of their own, they would probably be cheaper/better than the Sharp 1080P/3D model.



Hi,


I understand you run the VIP 3D on JVC RS15


I read JVC beamers have frame block issue due to internal Vsync not synchronized on video input.


1 -How did you deal with that point on your RS15 ?


2- You say it accepts a 96 Hz frame rate but the user manual says 60Hz maxi

does it really work at 96Hz ?


[email protected] is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YONEXSP* /forum/post/20901856
> 
> 
> How does it compare with newer 3D systems?
> 
> 
> I tried the Nvidia system with the Acer PJ last year and it was very good, but there was no content at the time.
> 
> 
> The pricing looks pretty good basically $200 per person for 6 glasses etc. A comparatively cheap alternative to buying a new projector.
> 
> 
> I am just concerned with the refresh rate being slow.



I don't know how it compares with other systems. I do know that the lower refresh rate can make pans look a little juddery. Apart from that, it's great though. Flicker doesn't bother me. It might if I had lights on in the room because looking at light bulbs with the glasses on is an instant strobe effect.


I've seen the glasses with emitter listed at $79 instead of $200 but I don't know if that price is really going to go through.... It would be GREAT. Optima is selling the glasses with emitter and the kit lists for $79 some places online.


-Brian


----------



## thebard

I'm cross-posting this on the Monster Max and VIP product threads. There have been numerous posts dealing with the less-than-ideal sync (L/R) invert feature for the rf emitter, and I've come up with an easy way to do it, literally at the touch of a button... without getting out of your seat! This method does require that the emitter be hooked up to a running pc; I use my music server, but a small laptop or netbook will suffice.


Here's what you do:


- Install the Bit Cauldron/Monster Max management utility, and hook up the emitter via usb.


- Purchase this inexpensive wireless usb remote and plug the usb receiver into the same computer as the emitter.


- Assign a shortcut key (e.g. Ctrl + Alt + A) to the management utility's shortcut that coincides with one of the remote's hotkeys (e.g. Hotkey A). (In windows XP: Right-click > Properties > Shortcut tab > Shortcut Key.)


- Press the following button sequence on the usb remote, or (even better) program it into your universal remote:


Hotkey A,

tab,

tab,

tab,

tab,

tab,

enter,

enter.


If programing a macro on a universal remote, you may need to account for some lag between commands.


Presto! Now, when you hit the button that activates the macro, the pc will automatically open the Bit Cauldron utility, select the "Switch Left/Right Lenses" button, and exit. While viewing 3D content, the left & right views should switch on screen a moment later.


The only drawbacks I've found are (1) the need to have a pc turned on & hooked up to the emitter (but I don't find this to be a problem, since my music server is adjacent to my HT gear and I already have it running while my system is on); and (2) depending on your computer, it may take a second or two to execute the commands (especially the hotkey that opens the utility). But the _advantages_ include _remote control_ of the sync invert function, and _never having to mess with that awful toggle switch again!_


Hope I was able to help out some others with this tip.


----------



## YONEXSP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20913879
> 
> 
> I don't know how it compares with other systems. I do know that the lower refresh rate can make pans look a little juddery. Apart from that, it's great though. Flicker doesn't bother me. It might if I had lights on in the room because looking at light bulbs with the glasses on is an instant strobe effect.
> 
> 
> I've seen the glasses with emitter listed at $79 instead of $200 but I don't know if that price is really going to go through.... It would be GREAT. Optima is selling the glasses with emitter and the kit lists for $79 some places online.
> 
> 
> -Brian




Where was that price listed? Who does VIP resell for glasses?


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YONEXSP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Where was that price listed? Who does VIP resell for glasses?



J&R dot com


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YONEXSP* /forum/post/20922710
> 
> 
> Where was that price listed? Who does VIP resell for glasses?



Bit Cauldron is the manufacturer for Monstervision, Optoma and VIP3D.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton* /forum/post/20923583
> 
> 
> J&R dot com



Temporarily out of stock.


----------



## big poppa pump

Damn! That's a sweet price...and I paid $179 bucks for my VIP glasses and emitter. It's cheaper to buy this combo than pay $129 for just a pair of glasses from VIP!!!


I am p!ssed that I so... overpaid for my VIP glasses.


----------



## avswilier

Played Gran Toursimo 5, using PS3, AE4000 via the Theater.

GT5 allows for very good customization of your 3D convergence, brightness, etc. I found the default settings ok, but increases brightness a little. There is also a Flicker Reduction mode in the settings which seems to work well with the Theater.


In game, using cockpit view, the data/map/speedometer looks slightly in front of the screen. The cockpit is at the screen, and anything outside the car looks beyond the screen. It's all implemented pretty subtly but it really does look realistic as you approach the cars. It's one of the better implementations of 3D.. very natural, and does increase the intensity of races.


The Theater seems very well suited to PS3 gaming. I am really pleased with it. I think that as the PS3 is for many games limited to a steady 30fps, it seems to work well with very very minimal flicker (if any)... and the Theater can keep up with the action ok.


----------



## SgtVideo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *big poppa pump* 
Damn! That's a sweet price...and I paid $179 bucks for my VIP glasses and emitter. It's cheaper to buy this combo than pay $129 for just a pair of glasses from VIP!!!


I am p!ssed that I so... overpaid for my VIP glasses.















Ha, don't get mad now, it's just vapor until you see it in stock with a real number. Personally, I don't see that price point quite appearing as yet with current volumes. Maybe later next year.


----------



## avswilier

Played God of War Ghosts of Sparta on PS3 and the 3D is done really well. I'm really enjoying gaming on the Theater. Couple that with IMAX documentaries and live action 3D movies and it's been well worth the money. I have my reservations about animated 3D only because the high contrast and bright scenes coupled with fast action tends to accentuate the flicker to a tolerable yet noticeable level.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20934388
> 
> 
> Played God of War Ghosts of Sparta on PS3 and the 3D is done really well. I'm really enjoying gaming on the Theater. Couple that with IMAX documentaries and live action 3D movies and it's been well worth the money. I have my reservations about animated 3D only because the high contrast and bright scenes coupled with fast action tends to accentuate the flicker to a tolerable yet noticeable level.



One animated film that doesn't accentuate flicker is "A Christmas Carol". The movie overall is dark as most scenes occur at night and/or indoors and in the wintertime.


----------



## avswilier

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* 
One animated film that doesn't accentuate flicker is "A Christmas Carol". The movie overall is dark as most scenes occur at night and/or indoors and in the wintertime.
Thanks Rolls.... if you have any other suggestions for good content, I would be very happy to follow your lead!


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> One animated film that doesn't accentuate flicker is "A Christmas Carol". The movie overall is dark as most scenes occur at night and/or indoors and in the wintertime.



Just watched the potato cod scene from Under the Sea 21 minutes in.... That is undoubtedly the most impressive real 3d effect I have ever seen... Absolutely immersive and breathtaking! So solid and close that you want to call up your mates to come over and witness it too!


----------



## bizuca

I don't understand,why when shipping 2 glasses the extra glass costs $10.00 more ? Why so much ? Is it shipped Priority ?


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bizuca* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't understand,why when shipping 2 glasses the extra glass costs $10.00 more ? Why so much ? Is it shipped Priority ?



The extra pair is just placed in the same box as the first pair albeit wrapped in plastic. There is also an extra charging USB cable. The extra usd 10 is probably for covering admin costs. Doubt the minimal weight increase is the reason.


----------



## bizuca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20946268
> 
> 
> The extra pair is just placed in the same box as the first pair albeit wrapped in plastic. There is also an extra charging USB cable. The extra usd 10 is probably for covering admin costs. Doubt the minimal weight increase is the reason.




I see,thanks...


So If I want to watch 3D TV & DVD I need to buy the most expensive unit ?


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bizuca* /forum/post/20946618
> 
> 
> I see,thanks...
> 
> 
> So If I want to watch 3D TV & DVD I need to buy the most expensive unit ?



What TV do you have now? I believe that you need to look at what sources of media you will have. (don't think 3D from DVDs is supported).


For which device is best for you:
http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26910 


This is one of the better FAQs specifically for the Theater:
http://www.curtpalme.com/3DTheatre.shtm


----------



## bizuca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20946640
> 
> 
> What TV do you have now? I believe that you need to look at what sources of media you will have. (don't think 3D from DVDs is supported).
> 
> 
> For which device is best for you:
> http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26910
> 
> 
> This is one of the better FAQs specifically for the Theater:
> http://www.curtpalme.com/3DTheatre.shtm




I have the 58" Plasma Samsung PN58A650.


Thanks


----------



## avswilier

Watched the whole of Megamind 3D bluray via PS3 and was very impressed. No crosstalk and excellent judicious use of depth. It's a pretty funny film too! The Theatre held up well and gave a really solid level of depth. I felt the 3D really added to the scale of the sets.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Quote:

Originally Posted by *avswilier* 
Watched the whole of Megamind 3D bluray via PS3 and was very impressed. No crosstalk and excellent judicious use of depth. It's a pretty funny film too! The Theatre held up well and gave a really solid level of depth. I felt the 3D really added to the scale of the sets.
I liked _Megamind_ in 3D as well. IMHO the 3D is better than that in _Monsters vs. Aliens_ (which I also liked), but it is a newer film.


----------



## eddie102026

I have Sony KDF-70XBR950 and I cant tell if it will works fine with 3D VIP

dose any one have try it or there is any way I can tell?

Thanks


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddie102026* /forum/post/20973181
> 
> 
> I have Sony KDF-70XBR950 and I cant tell if it will works fine with 3D VIP
> 
> dose any one have try it or there is any way I can tell?
> 
> Thanks



After glancing through the manual I would say no.


You need HDMI port version 1.3 and I could not find what video resolutions and refresh the set supports. It appears this one is DVI.


Sorry I couldn't give you a better answer.


----------



## Soundmaster10.2

Saw this posted over at hdguru.com:



> Quote:
> *Black Boxes Convert Any 2D HDTV to 3D and More - CEDIA Part II*
> 
> September 20th, 2011 · 1 Comment · 3D HDTV, Front Projection, HD 3D Content, Plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a small booth at CEDIA a new exhibitor called 3D Now showed devices they claim will convert any 1080p display to a Full HD 3D TV. The first device is designed to be used with flat panels or projectors with the aid of active 3D eyewear. The other device allows two identical 1080p projectors to show Full HD 3D using the same passive glasses offered in movie theaters.
> 
> *The Theater Box*
> 
> 
> The 3D Now Theater system consists of a black box (image at top), infrared sync emitter, and 3D Now active glasses. It works with any 3D source (not supplied) including Blu-ray, cable or satellite box. The demo using a front projector indeed produced Full HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, as you can see, the screen was on the convention show floor. With nothing preventing ambient light from hitting the screen, the demo had a washed out image. We asked device inventor Jonathan Alexander how the device operates and how it avoids flicker. He would not comment citing pending patents prevented him from disclosing the information.
> 
> *Full HD Passive Convertor*
> 
> 
> We found 3D Now's second device even more intriguing. This product is consists of circular polarizers (one left, one right) that mount to the front of each projector's lens, a black interface box, and a dual projector mount. When combined with a silver 3D screen (available from most projection screen vendors) your projection system can play full HD 3D using passive glasses.
> 
> 
> Pricing and availability of 3D Now products has not been announced. For more information go to 3dnow.com



Link: http://hdguru.com/black-boxes-conver...473/#more-5473


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Looks like Jonathan's been busy...


Wonder how much commonality there is between the 3D-VIP products and the 3DNow boxes?


Edit: Never mind. I just remembered that 3DNow was recently listed as the distributor of 3D-VIP's products on 3D-VIP's website.


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20987684
> 
> 
> Looks like Jonathan's been busy...
> 
> 
> Wonder how much commonality there is between the 3D-VIP products and the 3DNow boxes?
> 
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I just remembered that 3DNow was recently listed as the distributor of 3D-VIP's products on 3D-VIP's website.



I wonder if VIP can allow 1080p output from a Theater through a future firmware update (here's hoping)....


----------



## tsamy

Can any one help me with this pink color

every time i tried to press p1 to merge the 2 screen i found this pink color appear even without glasses as you can see in the attachments

my setting is

wd live player --3d vip theater -----optoma hd 66 projector

with my samsung lcd there is no pink color but there is fram lock.


----------



## SgtVideo

Tsamy:


Do you have a regular Blu-Ray player that you can connect to the VIP and send a 2D content signal?


I'm trying to determine whether the WD LIve or the VIP is producing those color bands in your photos. Otherwise the projector is having an issue. When playing it on another TV are the color bands gone?


I responded on Curt Palme to your question the same.


It appears that Rolls-Royce has a better grasp on what you are experiencing so follow his recommendations on the Curt Palme site.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20987684
> 
> 
> Looks like Jonathan's been busy...
> 
> 
> Wonder how much commonality there is between the 3D-VIP products and the 3DNow boxes?
> 
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I just remembered that 3DNow was recently listed as the distributor of 3D-VIP's products on 3D-VIP's website.



3DNow will be taking over the domestic and international distribution of VIP3D products. This will free up VIP to concentrate on new product development and enhancements. That will get Jonathan out of the shipping business and put him more in a support role as well.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20988057
> 
> 
> I wonder if VIP can allow 1080p output from a Theater through a future firmware update (here's hoping)....



The current Theater has insufficient memory to accommodate 1080P and 7.1 audio so the next version of Theater will be a hardware change. Sorry to quell your hopes.


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The current Theater has insufficient memory to accommodate 1080P and 7.1 audio so the next version of Theater will be a hardware change. Sorry to quell your hopes.



Shucks... Oh well, I am still pretty happy with 720p and that's all my ps3 supports anyway. Thanks for the info. Does the newer Now reduce flicker in any new way?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier* /forum/post/20993082
> 
> 
> Shucks... Oh well, I am still pretty happy with 720p and that's all my ps3 supports anyway. Thanks for the info. Does the newer Now reduce flicker in any new way?



Flicker is primarily a product shuttering the glasses 60 times per sec.

Naturally if your video display will support 120Hz then it is neglible or zero.


Also the room lighting environment can exacerbate it and how well you tune

the RF glasses can help minimize it.


And I am happy with 720P as well.


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/20936604
> 
> 
> One animated film that doesn't accentuate flicker is "A Christmas Carol". The movie overall is dark as most scenes occur at night and/or indoors and in the wintertime.



Rolls,

You were spot on. I tried sampling the SBS file of A Christmas Carol and it looked great. Lion King 3D and Step Up 3D were both unacceptable on the Theater because they were very distracting once the staccato-ed movement began.


Based on my experience so far:


Performed Well with Theater:


Megamind

Resident Evil: Afterlife

Avatar

A Christmas Carol

IMAX documentaries (all)

PS3 3D games (God of War, Gran Turismo 5, Stardust HD)

Tron Legacy



Performed OK with Theater:


Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs

Caroline 3D

HTTYD

Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides



Performed poorly with Theater:


Despicable Me

Lion King

Step Up 3D

PS3 3D games (Wipeout Fury - major divergence issues)


----------



## TorontoDave

Hi All,


Brand new member here with a question for the experts, about the VIP box and various 3D formats.


We are a manufacturer of small ride theaters and want to use the unit for a 30 seat theater. I bought a box and have connected it to a Christie projector. The signal path is a little convoluted because we have to use dual stream (left and right HD-SDI cables) from a video server into a Black Magic box that turns them into 1080P frame packed. That drives the VIP via HDMI which does its frame sequential thing. The output is fed to the projector.


So far so good and everything works great if we feed in 24P (23.97) material. We would also like to use 29.97 material and when we do it appears to go straight through the VIP. The projector shows about a frame and a half tall of frame packed image and the 3D light on the VIP goes off. It seems like it doesn't recognize the signal as valid 3D and just passes it straight through.


The spec sheet implies it should work with this format. Is there something we are doing wrong? Is anybody having succes with non 24P material?


Thanks,

David S.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

If the Black Magic box gives you detailed control over the refresh rate, you might try varying it a bit. Feed the VIP exactly 30.0 Hz, for instance, and see what happens.


----------



## TorontoDave

Thanks for the suggestion RR,


The server determines the frame rate based on the file. I don't think we can adjust anything in the black Magic. I'll look to see if we have any 30 fps (not 29.97) files.


Everything seems to be converting to 1280 x 720 (argh!) and I'm not sure if that is a Black Magic thing or a VIP thing.


Regards,

David


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TorontoDave* /forum/post/21025078
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion RR,
> 
> 
> The server determines the frame rate based on the file. I don't think we can adjust anything in the black Magic. I'll look to see if we have any 30 fps (not 29.97) files.
> 
> 
> Everything seems to be converting to 1280 x 720 (argh!) and I'm not sure if that is a Black Magic thing or a VIP thing.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> David



The VIP converters were not designed to output 1080p/120. Most displays don't work at 120 frames per second input. Future converts may include it when more displays come out that will accept 120fps. Although would have been nice to have 1080p/60 output for 30 frames per eye.


----------



## TorontoDave

The particular Christie projector we are using will "double flash" a 60Hz input and also take care of the glasses sync signal for that. So I'm looking for the VIP to do the frame interleaving, which it does, but for both 24 and 30 fps material. It seems to work for 24 but not for 30.


David


----------



## BishopLord

Optoma has rebadged RF glasses for $99 and emitter for $49










http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...hargeable.html 


$87.99 @ MacMall.com (pre-order) http://www.macmall.com/p/Optoma-Moni...85~pdp.gieegej 










http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...mitter_No.html


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21072313
> 
> 
> Optoma has rebadged RF glasses for $99 and emitter for $49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...hargeable.html
> 
> 
> $87.99 @ MacMall.com (pre-order) http://www.macmall.com/p/Optoma-Moni...85~pdp.gieegej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...mitter_No.html



Those have been on backorder or for pre-order at a number of sellers for a while now. Looks like they're finally back in the supply pipeline now, though-I got an email today from my supplier stating mine have been shipped.


----------



## jimvela




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21073719
> 
> 
> Those have been on backorder or for pre-order at a number of sellers for a while now. Looks like they're finally back in the supply pipeline now, though-I got an email today from my supplier stating mine have been shipped.



Will this work with VIP products?


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimvela* /forum/post/21075463
> 
> 
> Will this work with VIP products?



Yes, they're the exact same glasses & emitter that VIP & Curtpalme sell, just rebranded.


----------



## jimvela




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21075828
> 
> 
> Yes, they're the exact same glasses & emitter that VIP & Curtpalme sell, just rebranded.



Thank you!


----------



## big poppa pump

Pre-order at J&R for $79 with free shipping. Just placed an order for an additional 4 glasses.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *big poppa pump* /forum/post/21099447
> 
> 
> Pre-order at J&R for $79 with free shipping. Just placed an order for an additional 4 glasses.



That's where I ordered mine. Got 'em yesterday!


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21100457
> 
> 
> That's where I ordered mine. Got 'em yesterday!



Regarding your comment last week about the back order, you're right. Some sites stated this, others didn't. The one that didn't, I posted the link. The sites that said they were back ordered stated they were expecting a shipment around the 17th. Glad you got them and it's working out for you.


So, how is this working out for you? I'm a little spit on my decision to buy the new GT750, or just get a VIP Theater to use with my Epson 8100. It's kind of a toss up. The GT750 comes with this RF emitter, whereas with the VIP Theater, it may be hit or miss with the device/unit, need the glasses and emitter, possible flicker, etc. etc. But if the general consensus is good to go with VIP and a 60hz PJ, then I may reconsider. I only need a short throw PJ because I already have the 8100 in place. I don't need two PJ's and to be honest, I use the projector as my computer display and when I had a GT720, the Windows 7 environment wasn't as sharp via the GT720 as it was on the 8100, for obvious reasons, so I would rather just stick with my 8100, but I'm not sure if I ought to go with the guarantee successful route (a new 3D PJ) or get the VIP. This thread is sort of all over the place and I'm not really grasping that this is "the" device to get.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21102977
> 
> 
> Regarding your comment last week about the back order, you're right. Some sites stated this, others didn't. The one that didn't, I posted the link. The sites that said they were back ordered stated they were expecting a shipment around the 17th. Glad you got them and it's working out for you.
> 
> 
> So, how is this working out for you? I'm a little spit on my decision to buy the new GT750, or just get a VIP Theater to use with my Epson 8100. It's kind of a toss up. The GT750 comes with this RF emitter, whereas with the VIP Theater, it may be hit or miss with the device/unit, need the glasses and emitter, possible flicker, etc. etc. But if the general consensus is good to go with VIP and a 60hz PJ, then I may reconsider. I only need a short throw PJ because I already have the 8100 in place. I don't need two PJ's and to be honest, I use the projector as my computer display and when I had a GT720, the Windows 7 environment wasn't as sharp via the GT720 as it was on the 8100, for obvious reasons, so I would rather just stick with my 8100, but I'm not sure if I ought to go with the guarantee successful route (a new 3D PJ) or get the VIP. This thread is sort of all over the place and I'm not really grasping that this is "the" device to get.




Personally if your not in a hurry I would hold off for now as I sense we are getting close to seeing a second generation Theater and RF glasses.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21102977
> 
> 
> Regarding your comment last week about the back order, you're right. Some sites stated this, others didn't. The one that didn't, I posted the link. The sites that said they were back ordered stated they were expecting a shipment around the 17th. Glad you got them and it's working out for you.
> 
> 
> So, how is this working out for you? I'm a little spit on my decision to buy the new GT750, or just get a VIP Theater to use with my Epson 8100. It's kind of a toss up. The GT750 comes with this RF emitter, whereas with the VIP Theater, it may be hit or miss with the device/unit, need the glasses and emitter, possible flicker, etc. etc. But if the general consensus is good to go with VIP and a 60hz PJ, then I may reconsider. I only need a short throw PJ because I already have the 8100 in place. I don't need two PJ's and to be honest, I use the projector as my computer display and when I had a GT720, the Windows 7 environment wasn't as sharp via the GT720 as it was on the 8100, for obvious reasons, so I would rather just stick with my 8100, but I'm not sure if I ought to go with the guarantee successful route (a new 3D PJ) or get the VIP. This thread is sort of all over the place and I'm not really grasping that this is "the" device to get.



My wife and I are extremely happy with the Theater and glasses combo. Our 10 year old Mitsubishi CRT RPTV works great with the setup as long as duty cycle and delay are kept within certain limits. Flicker is not objectionable for us, although it might be for others.


From what I've read here, the hot setup for the VIP units is to pair them with a 3D-ready DLP FP or RPTV. The RF glasses are reported to deliver a better picture than DLP Link ones do since they don't rely on the DLPLink flash (which can screw up color rendition) for sync. You can bypass the display's 3D mode-which prevents DLPLink flashing-but still send content at 120 Hz, which makes flicker pretty much a non-issue.


BTW, the Optoma glasses charged up just fine and work perfectly with the VIP RF transmitter, as I expected they would. Somewhat surprisingly, the LEDs didn't flicker the way they do when receiving new firmware the first time the glasses synced to the transmitter, indicating updated firmware is already loaded.


----------



## BishopLord

Thanks for the info. Good to hear.


----------



## sanderdvd

Are there JVC RS25 (or RS20 or RS35) users out here who tried the Theater? What are the thoughts (eg compared to the new Sony HW30)


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd* /forum/post/21105089
> 
> 
> Are there JVC RS25 (or RS20 or RS35) users out here who tried the Theater? What are the thoughts (eg compared to the new Sony HW30)



A search of this forum reveals that you've posted similar questions several times without any answers. Why not just step up to the plate and try it for yourself? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Solmyr

Hi there, first time poster.


I have read every post in this thread over the past few days and it's GREAT to see how the community here has been helping each other with there problems as well as help VIP make better products.


I have an Optoma HD200X (which I think is a variant of the HD20) and I am confident the Theater should work (it's a 1080p/60Hz projector), however my question is, has anyone reading this tread use it with either a HD200X or HD20.


Consignia has already shipped my VIP 3D RF Glasses kit (which I will use with what ever my 3D setup ends up being), but I would like any community feedback on either those models before I completely convince myself to pull the trigger.


Thank you all in advance.


----------



## SgtVideo

Looks like 3DNow and VIP3D will previewing the new Theater+ unit this coming January. One eye-catcher for the projection users are some added sync modes plus 7.2 audio and distributed multi-zone 3D.


I don't see the Displayer and Gamer versions mentioned so there may be a possiblity of their phaseout with 3DNow taking over distributorship.


Sync Freqs: 60, 72, 96, 120.


http://3dnow.com/product.html


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21117013
> 
> 
> Looks like 3DNow and VIP3D will previewing the new Theater+ unit this coming January. One eye-catcher for the projection users are some added sync modes plus 7.2 audio and distributed multi-zone 3D.
> 
> 
> I don't see the Displayer and Gamer versions mentioned so there may be a possiblity of their phaseout with 3DNow taking over distributorship.
> 
> 
> Sync Freqs: 60, 72, 96, 120.
> 
> 
> http://3dnow.com/product.html



Well, I don't mind saying, I'm a bit disappointed. My Optima does 60,70,75,85Hz, so the added sync options do nothing for me. And my VIP unit is placed after my receiver, so I have no need for the audio feature.


Ditto for the distributed multizone.


There's also no mention of dual-projector support.


Guess I'll stick with what I have for now, and start saving up for a new setup down the line...


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21117105
> 
> 
> Well, I don't mind saying, I'm a bit disappointed. My Optima does 60,70,75,85Hz, so the added sync options do nothing for me. And my VIP unit is placed after my receiver, so I have no need for the audio feature.
> 
> 
> Ditto for the distributed multizone.
> 
> 
> There's also no mention of dual-projector support.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll stick with what I have for now, and start saving up for a new setup down the line...



My understanding of it at this point is this, if my projector's max V-sync=85Hz. then Theater+ will

set output to 72Hz for the next best matching sync rate. Using an Optoma HD20 as an example, V-sync= 24-85Hz, so the same would apply. Don't know what model you have.


Multizone might interest me since I use two different displays in the same area. Front projector and DLP RPJ; that way I could eliminate the HDMI switcher which sometimes gives me problems.


Not much can be said about dual projector hardware at this time.


In any event I hope to be beta testing one either way.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21118645
> 
> 
> My understanding of it at this point is this, if my projector's max V-sync=85Hz. then Theater+ will
> 
> set output to 72Hz for the next best matching sync rate. Using an Optoma HD20 as an example, V-sync= 24-85Hz, so the same would apply. Don't know what model you have.
> 
> 
> Multizone might interest me since I use two different displays in the same area. Front projector and DLP RPJ; that way I could eliminate the HDMI switcher which sometimes gives me problems.
> 
> 
> Not much can be said about dual projector hardware at this time.
> 
> 
> In any event I hope to be beta testing one either way.



Sorry to here nothing on the dual projector use. Could you check? and what's in development for the displayer?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/21119508
> 
> 
> Sorry to here nothing on the dual projector use. Could you check? and what's in development for the displayer?



They might give me something to post regarding dual projectors on Friday, even if they don't do it by then it's a good bet there is something cooking.


Nothing is going on for the Displayer/Gamer, so if there is new hardware

around the corner then those devices will probably be discontinued. Just my opinion until they give me something official to post but it would make sense especially with the new partnership with 3DNow.


After revisiting the 3DNow web site I did notice they mentioned that Theater+ version for the CI market. It appears the initial version will be for the "integrators/installers", will need to wait and see

what would be in a consumer version.


----------



## BishopLord

Visual Apex have the Optoma RF glasses and emitter for $99

http://www.visualapex.com/accessorie...toma&Type=Misc 


They suck. I ordered one pair of glasses ($79) and one with the RF emitter ($99) and they sent me two glasses and no emitter. They came in two separate shipments. I won't go into details with the delay with the FedEx signature requirement - even though I specified no signature required and one of the packages was indeed delivered without signature. Man, I'm just livid with them. I even called them on Thursday regarding the order and when I got the final package, no emitter. And of course, Visual Apex customer service is closed on the weekend. I feel like ordering just the emitter from B&H photo and dealing with VA later. I can imagine that VA probably didn't have them in stock anyway.


----------



## TorontoDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TorontoDave* /forum/post/21017816
> 
> 
> So far so good and everything works great if we feed in 24P (23.97) material. We would also like to use 29.97 material and when we do it appears to go straight through the VIP. The projector shows about a frame and a half tall of frame packed image and the 3D light on the VIP goes off. It seems like it doesn't recognize the signal as valid 3D and just passes it straight through.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David S.



(Bump)


No ideas on this?


David


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TorontoDave* /forum/post/21137705
> 
> 
> (Bump)
> 
> 
> No ideas on this?
> 
> 
> David



Not enough info to work with Dave. What 3D player and projector and 3D content are you using? Store bought or ripped? 1280/720P/60,23.97,29.79, in other words, give us full signal specs of what is not working.


G'day


----------



## TorontoDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TorontoDave* /forum/post/21017816
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Brand new member here with a question for the experts, about the VIP box and various 3D formats.
> 
> 
> We are a manufacturer of small ride theaters and want to use the unit for a 30 seat theater. I bought a box and have connected it to a Christie projector. The signal path is a little convoluted because we have to use dual stream (left and right HD-SDI cables) from a video server into a Black Magic box that turns them into 1080P frame packed. That drives the VIP via HDMI which does its frame sequential thing. The output is fed to the projector.
> 
> 
> So far so good and everything works great if we feed in 24P (23.97) material. We would also like to use 29.97 material and when we do it appears to go straight through the VIP. The projector shows about a frame and a half tall of frame packed image and the 3D light on the VIP goes off. It seems like it doesn't recognize the signal as valid 3D and just passes it straight through.
> 
> 
> The spec sheet implies it should work with this format. Is there something we are doing wrong? Is anybody having succes with non 24P material?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David S.




Hi SgtVideo,


It was an abreviated bump of this previous question, sorry.


This is for a small ride theater. We have a system working now but only for 24 fps material. Since our library includes 29.97/30 fps material we would like to have that work as well.


The current video chain is: QuVis video server with dual stream (left and right) HD-SDI output. This goes into a Black Magic 3D box that converts it to HDMI 1.4 in a frame packed format. This goes into the VIP that turns it into frame sequential. From the VIP we go into a Christie Mirage HD 6k projector that doubles the frame rate and projects it. We are using Christie glasses and a NuVision emitter, both if which work well.


Our first surprise is that the VIP converts 1080 material to 720 so we lose a little resolution and have to rescale it. But we just can't get 29.97/30p material to work. It also takes 23.98/24 material and does a 3/2 process to turn it into 60 fps. We can live with that although it causes visible judder.


The VIP data sheet mentions 1080p 30 frame packed but we can't seem to make it work.


Regards,

David


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TorontoDave* /forum/post/21139536
> 
> 
> Hi SgtVideo,
> 
> 
> It was an abreviated bump of this previous question, sorry.
> 
> 
> This is for a small ride theater. We have a system working now but only for 24 fps material. Since our library includes 29.97/30 fps material we would like to have that work as well.
> 
> 
> The current video chain is: QuVis video server with dual stream (left and right) HD-SDI output. This goes into a Black Magic 3D box that converts it to HDMI 1.4 in a frame packed format. This goes into the VIP that turns it into frame sequential. From the VIP we go into a Christie Mirage HD 6k projector that doubles the frame rate and projects it. We are using Christie glasses and a NuVision emitter, both if which work well.
> 
> 
> Our first surprise is that the VIP converts 1080 material to 720 so we lose a little resolution and have to rescale it. But we just can't get 29.97/30p material to work. It also takes 23.98/24 material and does a 3/2 process to turn it into 60 fps. We can live with that although it causes visible judder.
> 
> 
> The VIP data sheet mentions 1080p 30 frame packed but we can't seem to make it work.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> David



Hi David,


I tried looking at a Christie HD6 manual but it looked like the version I downloaded already have 3D capability. But then you wouldn't need

the Theater if your model were already 3D capable.


Glancing through it there are quite a few customization options that may have a bearing but with the other devices you are using for reprocessing, I am not astute enough to understand their impact on that projector's options.


For instance, in the 1080P/30 mode that is not working, is the projector running under "frame lock' or "free running" setting? Might be an area

worth checking.


Of course I don't own anything as sophisticated as what you are using.


I can only recommend that you try to reach Jonathan and perhaps he can have his partner assist you. I talked to Jonathan Wednesday so it is my understanding that he will be doing a lot of intermittent travel starting this weekend, so there may be some delay before he can respond.


I will PM his phone number and the support email address. In the email outline

what you have done above but make sure you include "full" model numbers so they can download what they need.


Sorry I couldn't provide a better answer.


g'day

SgtVideo


----------



## TorontoDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21140367
> 
> 
> Hi David,
> 
> 
> I tried looking at a Christie HD6 manual but it looked like the version I downloaded already have 3D capability. But then you wouldn't need
> 
> the Theater if your model were already 3D capable.
> 
> 
> g'day
> 
> SgtVideo



The Christie has 3D capibility only in that it will take a frame sequential signal and double flash it. It also takes the glasses sync signal and lets you vary dark interval and timing to optimize the drive to the glasses. It doesn't take HDMI 1.4 type 3D formats.


Our real problem is that the Quvis server outputs dual stream 3D (only) which we would typically send to 2 projectors with passive filtereing. To send it to a single projector we need a way to turn the dual streams into a frame interleaved sequence, so we are doing the roundabout approach of turning it into frame packed 3D and then letting the VIP do its thing.


I'll try and contact Jonathon.


Thanks,

David S.


----------



## kalua1717

how can i contact the seller for this product or Jonathan directly im thinking about purchasing vip theater for my LG LCD 1080p will it work for it and How is everyone experience using this product. also im thinking to purchase the acer H5360 what do you guys think or can i might as well get one good projector that display great 1080p image with no 3d, will a non 3d projector work with this product


----------



## kalua1717

what do you guys think about VIP 3d theater is it great quality


----------



## kalua1717

can any one give me information about this product


----------



## kalua1717

which projector will be great for this product


----------



## kalua1717

can i attach a 2d to 3d adapter with VIP 3d Theater to experience 3d quality with none 3d


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kalua1717* /forum/post/21170397
> 
> 
> which projector will be great for this product



From a price to performance perspective the Optoma HD66 might be worth considering and possibly the Acer5360. Study those relevant threads in the under $3000 projector area of the forums.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kalua1717* /forum/post/21170401
> 
> 
> can i attach a 2d to 3d adapter with VIP 3d Theater to experience 3d quality with none 3d



Theater will not improve such a conversion and if it is formatted in the wrong acceptable video mode it won't be visible. Input to the Theater needs to be in it's published datasheet listings.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kalua1717* /forum/post/21170396
> 
> 
> can any one give me information about this product



When VIP3D began it's initial release of products they were for direct purchase from them and two other vendors. Now that 3DNow is taking over global distribution that is no longer the case. It's my understanding that new vendors will be added shortly, so for now, product is only available from Consignia in Canada.


The Displayer and Gamer will be dropped from current production to make room for expected new hardware shortly.


Theater and upcoming Theater Plus will be the current offerings. Here is the 3DNow web link:

http://3dnow.com/


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kalua1717* /forum/post/21170325
> 
> 
> how can i contact the seller for this product or Jonathan directly im thinking about purchasing vip theater for my LG LCD 1080p will it work for it and How is everyone experience using this product. also im thinking to purchase the acer H5360 what do you guys think or can i might as well get one good projector that display great 1080p image with no 3d, will a non 3d projector work with this product



Start here first:

http://3dnow.com/ 


The Theater outputs a 1280x720P/60 or 120hz 3D signal depending on the capability of the projector or TV. The Acer 5360 I believe will do 120hz.


The upcoming Theater Plus will have 1080P 3D capability to my understanding and will initially be released to the installers. The 3DNow site shows it available in 2012 to the CI market.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kalua1717* /forum/post/21170394
> 
> 
> what do you guys think about VIP 3d theater is it great quality



Well I am happy with it for use with my Panasonic AE4000 projector at 60 hz. There are those that don't like some of the flicker from the shutter glasses at that frequency but I am fine with it and tune out as best as possible with RF glasses. Whether you would tolerate cannot be determined, so if your already considering getting something like the Acer then you shouldn't have that issue.


My Samsung rear projection DLP TV has a frame lock issue with it so I don't use it with that set. Maintaining frame sync is an unknown unless other users make mention of it or whether VIP3D already has knowledge of it from their support experiences.


You would still be well advised to review some of these threads to back around June to present to find other opinions.


----------



## slvramalgam

I have the VIP Theater with my Optoma HD66 and so far it has been working flawlessly. Whether it is for 3d bluray, ps3 games, SbS files via PC. The glasses sync perfectly with the HD66 via dlplink. it has been smooth sailing since day one that I don't need to come to this forum for any issue very often. I am just here to monitor any updates for the product.

So yes, I am happy with the product.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21172245
> 
> 
> When VIP3D began it's initial release of products they were for direct purchase from them and two other vendors. Now that 3DNow is taking over global distribution that is no longer the case. It's my understanding that new vendors will be added shortly, so for now, product is only available from Consignia in Canada.
> 
> 
> The Displayer and Gamer will be dropped from current production to make room for expected new hardware shortly.
> 
> 
> Theater and upcoming Theater Plus will be the current offerings. Here is the 3DNow web link:
> 
> http://3dnow.com/



Sorry to here that. I was hoping to maybe add another displayer to use in a 2 projector setup mode assuming software was available to do this.


----------



## kalua1717

what would be the most recommended devices projector and glasses compatible with this VIP 3d Theater and also best lcd Monitor


----------



## kalua1717

Optoma 3D-XL 3D Vs. The VIP 3D Theater Pros And Cons


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kalua1717* /forum/post/21173057
> 
> 
> Optoma 3D-XL 3D Vs. The VIP 3D Theater Pros And Cons



Use the Optoma if you need dual-projector support, and/or if your projector is on the list of supported displays.


Use the VIP products if you need support for non-3d displays, or if you plan on viewing on a non-3d flat panel as well. Also with VIP you can "step down" to the Displayer if you don't need broadcast 3d capability.


If you plan on hooking up a separate 2d-3d converter box in line, read the appropriate thread for compatibility issues:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ight=converter 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ight=converter


----------



## kalua1717

Hey guys i am very great full with the response i have in mind, that if im going out for a projector might as well go all out for a descent projector, Price budget Range (1,200 To 2,000). I am very interested in this two 3D projector because it display 1080p quality In 3D mode. Please feel free to comment of any other projector that is worth having in mind. Also if there is any one that had experience with more than 3 great 3d 1080p Projector please rate them in a scale One throw Ten and i would really appreciate if projector users explain why did they rate the number they gave it as of quick details of Pros And Cons. OK so here we go i am interested in this two projector First would be Cinema 3010 Projector made by Epson Pros : It comes with two glasses and state that it would play 3D in Full 1080p Quality and don't forget there contrast ratio 40,000 to 1 Cons : Not so Much review And the Second one is the Optoma Technology HD33 DLP Projector Pros : Great review state that it would play 3d in full 1080p quality Cons : not so good with contract ratio and does not bring glasses with it what do you guy think


----------



## kalua1717

What is dual-projector support sorry i am new to this new 3d world. But opened for knowledge


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kalua1717* /forum/post/21173709
> 
> 
> What is dual-projector support sorry i am new to this new 3d world. But opened for knowledge



Two projectors - one for each eye view - through polarizing filters for a passive-glasses setup:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...or,2589-6.html 
http://www.kaelhankins.com/diy-dual-...or-3d-display/ 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1299974


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/21172884
> 
> 
> Sorry to here that. I was hoping to maybe add another displayer to use in a 2 projector setup mode assuming software was available to do this.



Displayer/Theater just don't have the horsepower to do it, hence the subject matter of my PM to you.


----------



## 00CivicEx

Where to buy this at?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *00CivicEx* /forum/post/21191285
> 
> 
> Where to buy this at?



As posted by SgtVideo on the previous page:


When VIP3D began it's initial release of products they were for direct purchase from them and two other vendors. Now that 3DNow is taking over global distribution that is no longer the case. It's my understanding that new vendors will be added shortly, so for now, product is only available from Consignia in Canada.


The Displayer and Gamer will be dropped from current production to make room for expected new hardware shortly.


----------



## 8traxrule

So I take it these things have been in limited supply so far? If it will work with my Vizio LCD for under $500 I'll spring for one, but of course want to hear how it works first! I wanted to wait for 3D before getting a new TV, but I had a 13 year old CRT as my main set and just couldn't wait any longer!


Wonder if there's any way to watch the old field-sequential 3D on an LCD too. I have a few movies on VHS put out by 3-D TV Corporation in 1990, and a few of the IMAX films released on DVD using the same format, but since my TV combines fields the 3D from these doesn't work.


----------



## skyfiction

I wonder once gamer/displayer are stopped. Are there have any same class product?? displayed+?? although there maybe have new product in coming Q1/2012 but why stopped the gamer/displayer so early? actually I just know this product and very interested on it


Another question, the glasses from monster and optoma are 100% same as VIP's??

I want to confirm they are 60Hz/120Hz glasses but not just 120Hz.


Finally, the real 3DTV's price are dropped alot, VIP/3DNOW still keep these convertor at so high of price??


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21226498
> 
> 
> I wonder once gamer/displayer are stopped. Are there have any same class product?? displayed+?? although there maybe have new product in coming Q1/2012 but why stopped the gamer/displayer so early? actually I just know this product and very interested on it
> 
> 
> Another question, the glasses from monster and optoma are 100% same as VIP's??
> 
> I want to confirm they are 60Hz/120Hz glasses but not just 120Hz.
> 
> 
> Finally, the real 3DTV's price are dropped alot, VIP/3DNOW still keep these convertor at so high of price??



Sales data determines whether a product remains in production. A manufacturer needs a minimum quantity order for circuit board production or it's not economical to produce at it's price point.


Monstervision, Optoma and VIP3D or all relabeled Bit Cauldron RF glasses, if I remember correctly these can operate in the range of 60-200 hz. Just remember that whoever you buy the glasses from that you will need to use THEIR support department to resolve those related issues. Check the related AVS forums to see how well those get resolved. I don't think I noticed any particular standout difficulties on the Monstervision threads...can't speak for Optoma threads.


VIP/3DNow are not competing against the NEW video display market, current product line gives 3D capability to those who wish to use non-3D capable equipment.


Their product line for 2012 is expected to have hardware that will add new capability to the commercial and home user. So far not revealed at the 3DNow site as yet but I am aware of their presence and not at liberty at this time to make mention of them.


New improved glasses will also be in the pipeline shortly as well.


If the Displayer fills your need then by all means check Consignia to see if they are still in stock, once gone then that's probably it. Of course currency exchange rate will be a factor but with the current dollar temporary strengthening then it might be good for now.


The new 3DNow global vendor list should become available somewhere around Dec-Jan.


----------



## skyfiction

I saw the details from 3DNOW.com the 3DNOW Theatre can support "3D HD viewing up to 1080p", is this a new function for the Theatre, those purchased from 3D-VIP will only got 3D in 720p?


Since the TheatrePlus+ can support dual projector, does it mean we can use two 1080p projector to create the Passive 3D video and then we no need to use the shutter glasses? if yes, the resolution of this kind passive 3D video will be 1080p too??


If only use the unit to watch the blu-ray 3D disc and play PS3 3D game, the 3D-Displayer is enough?? or are there have any Blu-ray's 3D are using SBS and Tnb ?? (since I just aware the Displayer is not support SBS and Tnb)


Thank you everybody !~


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21229380
> 
> 
> I saw the details from 3DNOW.com the 3DNOW Theatre can support "3D HD viewing up to 1080p", is this a new function for the Theatre, those purchased from 3D-VIP will only got 3D in 720p?
> 
> 
> Since the TheatrePlus+ can support dual projector, does it mean we can use two 1080p projector to create the Passive 3D video and then we no need to use the shutter glasses? if yes, the resolution of this kind passive 3D video will be 1080p too??
> 
> 
> If only use the unit to watch the blu-ray 3D disc and play PS3 3D game, the 3D-Displayer is enough?? or are there have any Blu-ray's 3D are using SBS and Tnb ?? (since I just aware the Displayer is not support SBS and Tnb)
> 
> 
> Thank you everybody !~



They are in error on the 3DNow website and will have to send Jonathan an email to get that corrected. 1280/720P/60,120 Max for Theater.


I see nothing about TheaterPlus supporting dual projector; 1080P, 7.1 audio yes and I believe that is the root of the previous error. Webmaster flub










You are correct in your projector assumptions if and when hardware becomes available, no shutter glasses, so recycle those RealD glasses at home.










I believe Xbox has some SBS games, so if your are only interested in frame-packed 3D video (BluRay) and f-p3D games then Displayer is sufficient. If you are interested in viewing cable SBS and T2B 3D then the Theater is required for those formats.


TheaterPlus will be released to the consumer integrators (CI, ala installers) first, then I believe possibly in the middle of the year a consumer version, we don't need to pay for multi-zone distribution.

So if your a hold-out for 1080P/7.1 you might have to wait until around mid-summer 2012. It's just too early to see how this unwinds for now.


----------



## skyfiction

here is the path that I found to talk about dual projector for FullHD Passive 3D systems.

according to the words from below path, one left one right, dual projector mount.

I assume the Full HD Passive Convertor is using 2 Projector, right?!


" http://hdguru.com/black-boxes-convert-any-2d-hdtv-to-3d-and-more-cedia-part-ii/5473/#more-5473 "


I don't care it is support 7.1 or 7.2 since my AMP already supporting HD Audio in 7.2,

as you say the MAX supporting is 1280p/60Hz or 120Hz, so the resolution can be higher then 1080p,right?! seem so great~!!!


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21231137
> 
> 
> here is the path that I found to talk about dual projector for FullHD Passive 3D systems.
> 
> according to the words from below path, one left one right, dual projector mount.
> 
> I assume the Full HD Passive Convertor is using 2 Projector, right?!
> 
> 
> " http://hdguru.com/black-boxes-convert-any-2d-hdtv-to-3d-and-more-cedia-part-ii/5473/#more-5473 "
> 
> 
> I don't care it is support 7.1 or 7.2 since my AMP already supporting HD Audio in 7.2,
> 
> as you say the MAX supporting is 1280p/60Hz or 120Hz, so the resolution can be higher then 1080p,right?! seem so great~!!!



Thanks for the link.


Just so that you are clear on the Theater. It is memory limited and some of the other internal components to only produce 720P/60,120 3D and 5.1 audio, there is no room design wise to my understanding to upgrade that board.

*The 1280 is horizontal resolution, hence 1280x720P*


Theater+ takes it to the next level but initially for the CI market. Later next year a consumer version with whatever name they decide will allow the home user 1080P with some multi-frequency brackets and 7.1 audio.


The dual projector project is completing it's testing phase and there is no information to share on that but hopefully before the end of the year. I am told the results are very encouraging. So that should be something for those interested in going down that path to look forward to next year.


I know I would be interested in maybe patching two Acer5360s to produce passive 3D. I was considering Optoma HD66s but their vertical offset works against my setup. I need to stay roughly on optical axis to screen centerline, as I have a dual-screen and aspect ratio setup, 2.35 and 16x9 and behind all of that a 61" DLP rear projection set.


It appears the CEDIA article link you are viewing is just not clarifying the differences between models and they just say Theater for everything.


Hopefully Jonathan will be able to put together an information release that I can post to this forum that will provide better clarification on the upcoming hardware. Of course any information will need the blessing of 3DNow as well.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21226498
> 
> 
> Another question, the glasses from monster and optoma are 100% same as VIP's??
> 
> I want to confirm they are 60Hz/120Hz glasses but not just 120Hz.



I use Optoma RF glasses side by side with my VIP glasses, feeding them a 60 Hz signal from my Theater through a VIP RF emitter. They work just fine!


----------



## slvramalgam

Hi, I recently got a 3d bluray iso from a friend. Anyone managed to play a ISO file with PowerDVD or TMT5 using the VIP theater?


My PC is hooked up to my 3D receiver via hdmi and I am using the Amd hd6770 video card which is 3d capable.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/21235041
> 
> 
> Hi, I recently got a 3d bluray iso from a friend. Anyone managed to play a ISO file with PowerDVD or TMT5 using the VIP theater?
> 
> 
> My PC is hooked up to my 3D receiver via hdmi and I am using the Amd hd6770 video card which is 3d capable.



Have you verified that the video card is outputting the acceptable input signals shown on the Theater datasheet? Have you also tested without the AVR in the signal path?


Also check the PowerDVD and TMT forums to see if there are any special issues associated with those programs for .ISO playback.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21235350
> 
> 
> Have you verified that the video card is outputting the acceptable input signals shown on the Theater datasheet? Have you also tested without the AVR in the signal path?
> 
> 
> Also check the PowerDVD and TMT forums to see if there are any special issues associated with those programs for .ISO playback.



I agree. The VIP products are intended for use with consumer electronics products, which use slightly different timing than computers (even over HDMI), and this could be part of the problem.


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21237017
> 
> 
> I agree. The VIP products are intended for use with consumer electronics products, which use slightly different timing than computers (even over HDMI), and this could be part of the problem.



I have to admit that I have yet to spend more time trying to figure this out. I was hoping someone here successfully had htpc outputting blurayiso content via viptheater to the projector. According to my hardware, I should be able to achieve this. I read many had successfully displayed blurayiso content from their htpc to their 3dtv set using a 3d capable video card and software.


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/21237841
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I have yet to spend more time trying to figure this out. I was hoping someone here successfully had htpc outputting blurayiso content via viptheater to the projector. According to my hardware, I should be able to achieve this. I read many had successfully displayed blurayiso content from their htpc to their 3dtv set using a 3d capable video card and software.




Ok, I got it to work. Turns out the copy of 3d blurayiso I got from my friend is bad one. I got another from him and 3d worked as it should be. I was expecting the VIP Theater to switch on the 3d light on the unit when the bluray is being played, but no.



So I hereby confirm 3d bluray iso playback successful using TMT5, Radeon HD6770, and VIP theater.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/21237841
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I have yet to spend more time trying to figure this out. I was hoping someone here successfully had htpc outputting blurayiso content via viptheater to the projector. According to my hardware, I should be able to achieve this. I read many had successfully displayed blurayiso content from their htpc to their 3dtv set using a 3d capable video card and software.



Sure they did but I bet most didn't accomplish it on their first attempt.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slvramalgam* /forum/post/21238240
> 
> 
> Ok, I got it to work. Turns out the copy of 3d blurayiso I got from my friend is bad one. I got another from him and 3d worked as it should be. I was expecting the VIP Theater to switch on the 3d light on the unit when the bluray is being played, but no.
> 
> 
> 
> So I hereby confirm 3d bluray iso playback successful using TMT5, Radeon HD6770, and VIP theater.



Can you now confirm the video settings used matched the datasheet or not?

Trying to keep your thread cohesive.


You haven't stated as yet whether you have used a factory disk to confirm the Theater LED is good or bad. Rare to have a bad LED but I've heard of a few installed with reversed polarity.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonalex89* /forum/post/20194021
> 
> 
> VIP is unaware of anyone else other than our supplier providing 60Hz/120Hz IR Active Shutter glasses with emitter. Therefore, I suggest that you purchase your glasses with us. Having said that, if someone else does provide such glasses, we would like to know in order to test and give our blessings for you to purchase from the source.
> 
> We are also working on providing theatre quality emitters along with longer cables and different connectors to help our customers to experience the best output from our units.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread and I will be sure to chime in, time and time again.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jonathan Alexande



I have some questions as I am SERIOUSLY considering buying your product. If it will work for me, I WILL buy it. I sent an email to your company and await your reply. I have a Sanyo PLV Z2000 1080p projector which I really like a lot and I'm looking for a bridge until a reasonably priced passive 3D projector hits the market. The prices of the passive 3d projectors I've looked at so far make my eardrums sweat. My projector is 100Hz/80kHz and is an LCD projector. Is there anything that throws up any red flags? Does your device only work on 60 and 120Hz devices? I saw another device which appears to do essentially the same thing (3D Now) and don't know if it is the same, or updated, device in different packaging as there seems to be some nexus between your companies.


The websites I've visited don't seem to provide much information about where to buy either so I'd appreciate some direction in that area.


One other thing (and I've posted something similar on another thread), I got to thinking....if I understand things correctly, your device takes a signal from 3D source material and allows it to be projected from/on a HDMI 1.3 compliant device using an active shutter sync. Correct? Why not manufacture a device which could do essentially the same using polarized light? That is, why not make it a passive system? Are there huge technological hurdles to be overcome? It seems like you've done the hard part already.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21240836
> 
> 
> I have some questions as I am SERIOUSLY considering buying your product. If it will work for me, I WILL buy it. I sent an email to your company and await your reply. I have a Sanyo PLV Z2000 1080p projector which I really like a lot and I'm looking for a bridge until a reasonably priced passive 3D projector hits the market. The prices of the passive 3d projectors I've looked at so far make my eardrums sweat. My projector is 100Hz/80kHz and is an LCD projector. Is there anything that throws up any red flags? Does your device only work on 60 and 120Hz devices? I saw another device which appears to do essentially the same thing (3D Now) and don't know if it is the same, or updated, device in different packaging as there seems to be some nexus between your companies.
> 
> 
> The websites I've visited don't seem to provide much information about where to buy either so I'd appreciate some direction in that area.
> 
> 
> One other thing (and I've posted something similar on another thread), I got to thinking....if I understand things correctly, your device takes a signal from 3D source material and allows it to be projected from/on a HDMI 1.3 compliant device using an active shutter sync. Correct? Why not manufacture a device which could do essentially the same using polarized light? That is, why not make it a passive system? Are there huge technological hurdles to be overcome? It seems like you've done the hard part already.



I can chime in on a couple of those questions:


Your projector has a good chance of working with the VIP unit, but at 60hz. You will not be able to achieve a higher sync rate until the Theatre plus comes out. That means 3d probably yes, but with some flicker.


As far as passive using the active converter, there are some rotating polarizing plates on the market, which are designed to hook up to the sync out of your pj or 3d converter, and sit in front of the lens of your projector. They range in price from $400 to over a thousand. I don't know of anyone who has invested in one, so I can't recommend. This probably isn't offered by VIP/3dnow because (a) most people going for a passive setup will use dual projectors, and (b) the compatibility issues would be significant. For example, troubleshooting ghosting issues as to whether they are due to the syncing of the converter to the plate, or to the extinction ratio of the screen surface. Or the fact that most lcd projectors are inherently polarized, and that could lead to problems as well.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21240836
> 
> 
> I have some questions as I am SERIOUSLY considering buying your product. If it will work for me, I WILL buy it. I sent an email to your company and await your reply. I have a Sanyo PLV Z2000 1080p projector which I really like a lot and I'm looking for a bridge until a reasonably priced passive 3D projector hits the market. The prices of the passive 3d projectors I've looked at so far make my eardrums sweat. My projector is 100Hz/80kHz and is an LCD projector. Is there anything that throws up any red flags? Does your device only work on 60 and 120Hz devices? I saw another device which appears to do essentially the same thing (3D Now) and don't know if it is the same, or updated, device in different packaging as there seems to be some nexus between your companies.
> 
> 
> The websites I've visited don't seem to provide much information about where to buy either so I'd appreciate some direction in that area.
> 
> 
> One other thing (and I've posted something similar on another thread), I got to thinking....if I understand things correctly, your device takes a signal from 3D source material and allows it to be projected from/on a HDMI 1.3 compliant device using an active shutter sync. Correct? Why not manufacture a device which could do essentially the same using polarized light? That is, why not make it a passive system? Are there huge technological hurdles to be overcome? It seems like you've done the hard part already.



Jonathan is somewhat an infrequent visitor on here because he generally carries a full plate on his time. I will try to answer some of this.


As stated earlier you would be operating at 1280x720P/60Hz 3D mode outputted from the Theater. I use a Panasonic AE4000 LCD panel type and we are fine with it, others seem to expect zero flicker, so we can't help you with your tolerance level in your household.


The other possible red flag that may stand out with your Sanyo is you have 1200 lumens available. Since we do not know what screen size, throw and gain you need to make an estimate for yourself whether it would be practical in your environment. Take in account how dark the projection area is and guesstimate a brightness reduction of possibly 40-60%.


One of the possibilities of the upcoming TheaterPlus is it's frequency brackets. In my case it initially appears I could use the 72Hz Vsync, your Sanyo could possibly use the 96Hz Vsync. This would reduce flicker to a more acceptable level and give somewhat of a boost to brightness levels as a result of faster duty cycle. Plus the added 1080P and 7.1 audio. The only question in that regards will be it's price point in the consumer version.


The consumer version of that model probably won't appear until mid-2012, the CI's (installers) get first crack in January I believe.


As far as where to purchase, with the new global partnership with 3DNow they hope to have a new vendor list out somewhere around mid-Dec. For now the only source is Consignia Canada and Curt Palme. Hopefully they will soon have some new US sources. VIP3D will now concentrate on hardware development and last tier tech support and 3DNow will handle distribution and marketing and first tier support to my understanding.


Earlier this year a lot of us purchased direct from VIP3D in Florida but that has been discontinued now that 3DNow is the primary for distribution.


Changes in the RF glasses early next year should result in some interesting improvements as well.

http://3dnow.com/product.html 

http://www.consignia.ca/categories/3...6-Accessories/


----------



## skyfiction

Dear,

I would like to know did 3D-Displayer can play all blu-ray disc successly?

are there any Blu-ray is/will using SBS or TnB.


on the other hand, some people say there is a serious flicker problem in 60Hz TV, is it? since I saw many people here say they are using the 60Hz projector and got the good experience.


My TV is 50" Plasma with 60Hz, when I watching movies the room's lighting will reduced to 0-20% (that means being a dark room).

Thanks.


----------



## slvramalgam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21239811
> 
> 
> Can you now confirm the video settings used matched the datasheet or not?
> 
> Trying to keep your thread cohesive.
> 
> 
> You haven't stated as yet whether you have used a factory disk to confirm the Theater LED is good or bad. Rare to have a bad LED but I've heard of a few installed with reversed polarity.



The video settings used does match with the data sheet at 720p.


3d led is good as it Is turned on when 3d content is being played via the PS3.


It is not a big deal whether or not the 3d led is on or not as soon as it is working.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21241738
> 
> 
> Jonathan is somewhat an infrequent visitor on here because he generally carries a full plate on his time. I will try to answer some of this.
> 
> 
> As stated earlier you would be operating at 1280x720P/60Hz 3D mode outputted from the Theater. I use a Panasonic AE4000 LCD panel type and we are fine with it, others seem to expect zero flicker, so we can't help you with your tolerance level in your household.
> 
> 
> The other possible red flag that may stand out with your Sanyo is you have 1200 lumens available. Since we do not know what screen size, throw and gain you need to make an estimate for yourself whether it would be practical in your environment. Take in account how dark the projection area is and guesstimate a brightness reduction of possibly 40-60%.
> 
> 
> One of the possibilities of the upcoming TheaterPlus is it's frequency brackets. In my case it initially appears I could use the 72Hz Vsync, your Sanyo could possibly use the 96Hz Vsync. This would reduce flicker to a more acceptable level and give somewhat of a boost to brightness levels as a result of faster duty cycle. Plus the added 1080P and 7.1 audio. The only question in that regards will be it's price point in the consumer version.
> 
> 
> The consumer version of that model probably won't appear until mid-2012, the CI's (installers) get first crack in January I believe.
> 
> 
> As far as where to purchase, with the new global partnership with 3DNow they hope to have a new vendor list out somewhere around mid-Dec. For now the only source is Consignia Canada and Curt Palme. Hopefully they will soon have some new US sources. VIP3D will now concentrate on hardware development and last tier tech support and 3DNow will handle distribution and marketing and first tier support to my understanding.
> 
> 
> Earlier this year a lot of us purchased direct from VIP3D in Florida but that has been discontinued now that 3DNow is the primary for distribution.
> 
> 
> Changes in the RF glasses early next year should result in some interesting improvements as well.
> 
> http://3dnow.com/product.html
> 
> http://www.consignia.ca/categories/3...6-Accessories/



Thank you. That was very, very helpful. I guessed most of what you told me, but it's nice to know for sure. I noted the "3D Now" website wasn't fully functional and read somewhere about this partnership. While I'm intrigued by your comment about new RF glasses, the only real surprise was that the new model probably wouldn't be out before the middle of next year. Not a very pleasant surprise to be sure, but I've dealt with worse. I'm not interested in throwing $500 at something which will soon be replaced by something which will work better.


I still wonder whether or not making this a passive system is even feasible.....it seems, on the face, like it could be done. Do you know if that is something which may be in the cards or even possible with this technology?


Lindey


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21243031
> 
> 
> Dear,
> 
> I would like to know did 3D-Displayer can play all blu-ray disc successly?
> 
> are there any Blu-ray is/will using SBS or TnB.
> 
> 
> on the other hand, some people say there is a serious flicker problem in 60Hz TV, is it? since I saw many people here say they are using the 60Hz projector and got the good experience.
> 
> 
> My TV is 50" Plasma with 60Hz, when I watching movies the room's lighting will reduced to 0-20% (that means being a dark room).
> 
> Thanks.



I haven't had any problems viewing 3D Blu Ray content through my Theater at all. However, all my discs are factory ones, not rips. Many of the people you see here having issues are either using PCs as sources or are attempting to play downloaded or ripped content.


Flicker is an 'eye of the beholder' kind of thing. Like rainbows on DLPs or screen door effect on LCD and plasma, some people are more sensitive to it than others. My wife and I don't find it objectionable, but we are watching on an older CRT RPTV that just isn't as bright as the newer displays. If you use a Displayer or Theater on any display run at its out of the box 'torch' settings, you're going to see flicker.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21244239
> 
> 
> I still wonder whether or not making this a passive system is even feasible.....it seems, on the face, like it could be done. Do you know if that is something which may be in the cards or even possible with this technology?
> 
> 
> Lindey




If you were able to interface two Optoma HD66s or Acer 5360s to form a dual projector passive system with a moderate priced adapter would you consider it?


Both projectors would have to be the same for proper 3D convergence, no mix and match.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21244279
> 
> 
> Flicker is an 'eye of the beholder' kind of thing. Like rainbows on DLPs or screen door effect on LCD and plasma, some people are more sensitive to it than others. My wife and I don't find it objectionable, but we are watching on an older CRT RPTV that just isn't as bright as the newer displays. If you use a Displayer or Theater on any display run at its out of the box 'torch' settings, you're going to see flicker.



I probably need to adjust my settings (Using a Epson 8100 PJ) but the flicker and ghosting is pretty horrible with the ViP Theater and Panasonic 3D BD player. I'm totally disappointed and regret not buying the Optoma GT750 instead. I mean, by the time I finally received my RF glasses and emitter, it was far too late to send the ViP back to Consignia (7 day refund policy). It was a pain in the ass trying to figure out how to make it work too, only to find out (after having to enable SBS on the Panasonic) that my supposedly 3D Ready Sony Receiver isn't 3D Ready and doesn't pass the 3D signal (I confirmed that I have the latest firmware installed). I pretty much gave up on trying to use the Vip Theater. For now, I have no sound - unless I plug the TOSLINK into the back of the Panasonic player - but I'm hoping that I could use my Sewell splitter and take advantage of the loss-less HDMI sound (split the signal from the 3DBD player to the ViP and to the AVR via the Sewell HDMI splitter). Again, after viewing the horrible 3D from the VIP, having no sound was the least of my problems. I should have known better.


For now, I'm having to watch 3D on my new Acer 27" monitor instead. At least with the Acer I have full 1080p 3D as opposed to the 720p of the Epson 8100 and hopefully with the new Vision 2 glasses I ordered, I won't have as much ghosting as I have with the standard 3D Vision glasses and the depth settings set to default (I have to reduce the depth to minimal so there is no ghosting but at this rate, it's not very 3D). This monitor has it's flaws but it's not as bad as trying to do 60hz 3D.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Hmm, I'm also using a Panasonic 3D BD player, and I haven't had to force SBS mode to get it to work with the Theater. And my Onkyo receiver also isn't 3D capable, but it will pass the Theater's HDMI 1.3 output just fine. I have had to set the BDP to do the sound decoding for DTS Master audio instead of the receiver, since the Theater will not pass it. OTOH, Dolby TrueHD works just fine through the Theater. As you probably figured out, my chain is BDP->Theater->receiver->display. This has the added benefit of allowing the receiver to convert the Theater's 720p output to 1080i, which my display accepts.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21246246
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'm also using a Panasonic 3D BD player, and I haven't had to force SBS mode to get it to work with the Theater. And my Onkyo receiver also isn't 3D capable, but it will pass the Theater's HDMI 1.3 output just fine. I have had to set the BDP to do the sound decoding for DTS Master audio instead of the receiver, since the Theater will not pass it. OTOH, Dolby TrueHD works just fine through the Theater. As you probably figured out, my chain is BDP->Theater->receiver->display. This has the added benefit of allowing the receiver to convert the Theater's 720p output to 1080i, which my display accepts.



I had my BDT-210 > ViP > Sony DH-710 > Epson 8100 and would get a on-screen message stating that I need to connect to a 3D source and at the same time the 3D signal LED is not lit on the VIP.


So... in trying to figure out how to get this to work, I went to the bare minimum: BDT-210 > ViP > Epson 8100. Still no 3D LED light on the ViP. I figured there must be a way to make the ViP think it's receiving a 3D signal, so I pressed either the Top Menu Button or the Pop Up menu button on the BDT-210's remote and on screen I seen the option for 3D settings. I forgot what the default setting was, but obviously it wasn't working, so I selected Side-By-Side option and then after a moment, the 3D LED light on the ViP turned on and now it was receiving the signal. I then selected the option to play the movie in 3D (testing Resident Evil: Afterlife) and was finally able to view it in 3D. The flicker was horrible at the menu level but when I turned off all the lights in the house and skipped a few chapters to actually see the movie, the flicker was substantially less but the ghosting was equally as bad.










At this point, I had no sound, which is understandable as the Epson 8100 doesn't have speakers. Since I could now see the 3D, I went ahead and connected the AVR into this chain but I kept getting that message stating that there needs to be a 3D device. I could only view the movie/menu/etc in 2D mode only. I forgot if the option for SBS was available at this point, but I know I tried all steps, including placing the ViP in the chain after the AVR. Nothing worked.


It's been so long since I actually heard loss-less audio that I was really impressed by the blu-ray audio. I've been using my HTPC via TOSLINK to the Sony DH710 and been perfectly happy with this. At this time, there is no way that my GTX460's HDMI connector (a non-reference card) can pass sound, even though it is advertised to do so, it just won't work, so I'm stuck with TOSLINK, but anyhow, I couldn't get the ViP to work with my HTPC, so that was why I bought the Panny BDT-210.


----------



## BishopLord

Sony DH-710:



> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Pass-through
> 
> Compatible with 3D Blu-ray Disc™ movies, video games and other 3D content9
> 
> 
> 9. Firmware update may be required, 3D viewing requires 3D content, 3D HDTV and high speed HDMI™ cable. Other 3D accessories (including 3D glasses) may also be required.



As stated, I have the firmware update, high speed HDMI cable, accessories, but this thing isn't passing the 3D signal


----------



## mikemav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21246429
> 
> 
> Sony DH-710:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated, I have the firmware update, high speed HDMI cable, accessories, but this thing isn't passing the 3D signal



The Sony probably expects to see HDMI 1.4 sources only for 3D. Try to put the 3D VIP on the output of the receiver, not before it on the input side. The 3D VIP may be seen as an HDMI 1.3 source, which didn't have 3D as part of the spec (this is how they make it work w/ older non-3D sources.) If you connect it to the output of the receiver and do the 3D processing afterwards, that might work. Worth a shot.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemav* /forum/post/21246468
> 
> 
> The Sony probably expects to see HDMI 1.4 sources only for 3D. Try to put the 3D VIP on the output of the receiver, not before it on the input side. The 3D VIP may be seen as an HDMI 1.3 source, which didn't have 3D as part of the spec (this is how they make it work w/ older non-3D sources.) If you connect it to the output of the receiver and do the 3D processing afterwards, that might work. Worth a shot.



I tried that too and it didn't work. As you already know (but I'm not sure if it's a Sony issue or if it's the same with all HDMI 1.4) but the HDMI 1.4 loop needs to be complete on both ends (1.4 input/1.4 output) and it's not recognizing the ViP as 1.4 capable when it's at the end of the loop. I've had a similar issue when I had a Sony BX57 3D BDP earlier in the year, but the 1.4 loop wasn't complete as I had a GT720 PJ at the end of the loop and that was connected to my 1.4 HDMI video card, and the Sony AVR was connected to a AverMedia 3D HD HDMI capture card - and the Sony BX57 was connected to the Sony AVR.


I'll try it again when I get home from work in a couple hours. If I get that on-screen message, I'll take a snap-shot (Plus, I want to go ahead and document the steps I've been trying - manually putting the BDP into SBS mode, trying the HDMI splitter if putting the ViP after the AVR still doesn't work, etc etc.)


----------



## Ronomy

Just ordered VIP RF glasses from Consignia and they arrived Optoma RF glasses. I didn't see the Optoma post until after I ordered. I only purchased one pair but for a few dollars more I could had had two pair If I ordered Optoma's on Amazon. They are the same glasses.


----------



## BishopLord

I placed the VIP after the AVR and this is the result:


3D signal detected, but the picture was still 2D











I pressed the SBS/Top-Bottom button on the back of the VIP and the screen went blank:











I made sure that the BDT-210 was set for Side-By-Side:











The AVR does not recognize the VIP as a HDMI 1.4 device, so this is the message I received:











Once I removed the AVR out of the loop, the 3D was working fine and I could now see the 3D menu while playing the 3DBD (this wasn't available when the AVR was in the Loop)







































I tried using the Sewell HDMI splitter after the the VIP as an attempt to split the video (to the PJ) and the sound (to the DH-710 AVR), but this didn't work. The splitter worked fine when the PJ was connected, but as soon as I connected the HDMI to the AVR, I got snow on the screen. I guess for now I'm stuck with the TOSLINK.


I spent the last several minutes manual tweaking the distance settings to reduce the ghosting and came to the conclusion that this VIP is useless to me. It's worse that any fake 2D to 3D converter I've seen. At least those converters didn't have double images (ghosting) and barely any depth. Geez, I'd feel really bad trying to sell this to somebody on Ebay but what choice do I have besides throwing it away? On a positive note, the TOSLINK isn't that bad. Dolby Pro Logic IIx sounds good enough for now.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21247151
> 
> 
> I placed the VIP after the AVR and this is the result:
> 
> 
> 3D signal detected, but the picture was still 2D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pressed the SBS/Top-Bottom button on the back of the VIP and the screen went blank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made sure that the BDT-210 was set for Side-By-Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AVR does not recognize the VIP as a HDMI 1.4 device, so this is the message I received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I removed the AVR out of the loop, the 3D was working fine and I could now see the 3D menu while playing the 3DBD (this wasn't available when the AVR was in the Loop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried using the Sewell HDMI splitter after the the VIP as an attempt to split the video (to the PJ) and the sound (to the DH-710 AVR), but this didn't work. The splitter worked fine when the PJ was connected, but as soon as I connected the HDMI to the AVR, I got snow on the screen. I guess for now I'm stuck with the TOSLINK.
> 
> 
> I spent the last several minutes manual tweaking the distance settings to reduce the ghosting and came to the conclusion that this VIP is useless to me. It's worse that any fake 2D to 3D converter I've seen. At least those converters didn't have double images (ghosting) and barely any depth. Geez, I'd feel really bad trying to sell this to somebody on Ebay but what choice do I have besides throwing it away? On a positive note, the TOSLINK isn't that bad. Dolby Pro Logic IIx sounds good enough for now.



You might have to power up your devices in a particular order for the AVR to recognize it. Make sure your Theatre power supply is at least 1 amp too.


I have a DVDO Duo between my PS3 and the Theatre unit with an Acer 720p 3D ready DLP projector and I never see any ghosting ever! Works flawlessly. Using the RF glasses and RF emitter. When I tried my JVC LCOS projector at 60 Hz I had to reduce the duty cycle on the glasses to around 60% to reduce ghosting and even that didn't fully eliminate it. So could it be your projector? I gave up on the JVC. Still use my JVC for 2D viewing.


Ron


----------



## Rolls-Royce

What kind of power are you providing to the VIP? I have mine on a 5V 1A USB charger for MP3 players that I got at Best Buy. No issues whatsoever of the type you are describing, and my BDP is a Panasonic 210 like yours.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21247828
> 
> 
> What kind of power are you providing to the VIP? I have mine on a 5V 1A USB charger for MP3 players that I got at Best Buy. No issues whatsoever of the type you are describing, and my BDP is a Panasonic 210 like yours.



I'm using the USB cable that came with the device. I've tried using the power from the PC and I used a Motorola adapter that plugs into a socket. I can barely read the small print but it looks like 5.1V 850mA. Same results.


Are you using a 1080p LCD projector like mine? What about the glasses? RF, too?



BTW, since I have the HDMI going straight to the VIP and Projector, I just tried using the "original" 3D setting (not selecting SBS) and the 3D shows up now, albeit blurry and double-image.


I have 5 green lights on the RF emitter. I tried using that joystick to calibrate but I don't know what the heck I'm doing with it. I'm looking at the instructions for the emitter but it's not making much sense since I already have 5 green lights.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21247973
> 
> 
> I'm using the USB cable that came with the device. I've tried using the power from the PC and I used a Motorola adapter that plugs into a socket. I can barely read the small print but it looks like 5.1V 850mA. Same results.
> 
> 
> Are you using a 1080p LCD projector like mine? What about the glasses? RF, too?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, since I have the HDMI going straight to the VIP and Projector, I just tried using the "original" 3D setting (not selecting SBS) and the 3D shows up now, albeit blurry and double-image.
> 
> 
> I have 5 green lights on the RF emitter. I tried using that joystick to calibrate but I don't know what the heck I'm doing with it. I'm looking at the instructions for the emitter but it's not making much sense since I already have 5 green lights.



I'm using an older 1080i CRT RPTV. The glasses are the RF models from VIP, and I just recently bought 2 pairs of the Optoma RF glasses-they're the same as the VIP ones. Only the logo is different.


FWIW, I don't use the joystick on the emitter for adjustments. That's more frustration than it's worth. I use the VIP 3D USB Management Utility instead. You do have to run another (micro) USB cable out to the emitter from the computer the utility is running on, but it's no big deal and can be removed after the adjustments are made and saved to the emitter.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21248060
> 
> 
> I just recently bought 2 pairs of the Optoma RF glasses-they're the same as the VIP ones.



I have 3 of these glasses.


Do you have a link to the 3D management utility? A Google search only revealed your post above.


----------



## lawrence99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DexS* /forum/post/20464491
> 
> 
> Hi Friends
> 
> 
> Anyone has positive experience on using 3D Theater with Epson 1080UB also known as TW2000 in Europe?
> 
> 
> Thx



Bumping this one as I also have a 1080ub


Also does any one know what effect having the iris on has.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21248068
> 
> 
> I have 3 of these glasses.
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the 3D management utility? A Google search only revealed your post above.



No link, since there isn't a direct one. Go to http://www.3d-vip.com/ 

Select "Products", then "3D Glasses". At the bottom of the page that appears, next to the large photo of the glasses and emitter, select "Download BC5100 Installer", and your download will begin.


I do have to mention that I just finished going through the Epson website's online user's manual for the 8100, and I don't see it mentioned anywhere that it accepts 120 Hz input, which is what it appears to be reporting in your photo of the dark screen with Epson logo. Have you tried the Theater in 60 Hz mode?


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21248095
> 
> 
> No link, since there isn't a direct one. Go to http://www.3d-vip.com/
> 
> Select "Products", then "3D Glasses". At the bottom of the page that appears, next to the large photo of the glasses and emitter, select "Download BC5100 Installer", and your download will begin.
> 
> 
> I do have to mention that I just finished going through the Epson website's online user's manual for the 8100, and I don't see it mentioned anywhere that it accepts 120 Hz input, which is what it appears to be reporting in your photo of the dark screen with Epson logo. Have you tried the Theater in 60 Hz mode?



Thanks, I downloaded it.


The image you're referring to is when I attempted to press the SBS button on the back of the VIP Theater. Because it tried to use a 120hz frequency, the image on screen went blank. Yes, I tried the 60hz mode, that is what I've been referring to above. There is a lot of flicker in 60hz.


I may try this on my 60hz LG LCD TV, but I'm thinking that the LCD at 60hz is the issue. From what I gather, DLP is not an issue, especially at 120hz. At any rate, I think I'm going to buy that new Acer 1080p DLP projector, Acer H9500BD. I'll cut my loss with this VIP device. In the meantime, I have a new Acer HN274H 3D monitor to tide me over. Sitting 2 1/2 feet away from this 27" monitor is almost as good/looks almost the same as sitting 12 feet away from my 150" screen. The only problem is that this is good for me only, not the entire family.


----------



## lawrence99

I'm interested by the thought of passive polarized with two projectors.

I have read this thread from the start and someone had mentioned that LCD panels are already somewhat polarized.


Would this be prohibitive for a dual projector set up using LCD projectors?


I use the zoom method for 2.35 and a shadow masking at the projector so two PJ would also help with the lumen level. Plus I need a good excuse to buy a good 2.35 screen.


I would be up for buying a second Epson 1080ub to match my current pj. But it would seem to be getting too close to buying a high end 3d unit if I would need to buy 2 DLP projector and the unknown price of a upcoming theater+.


I would have no use for 7.2 decoding as my audio setup is complete as I feel I need at this time. But the idea of doubling my light output is exciting with 3d content.*


What would be Needed to set this up besides the two PJ, silver screen and if it becomes available the theater+?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/21247973
> 
> 
> I'm using the USB cable that came with the device. I've tried using the power from the PC and I used a Motorola adapter that plugs into a socket. I can barely read the small print but it looks like 5.1V 850mA. Same results.
> 
> 
> Are you using a 1080p LCD projector like mine? What about the glasses? RF, too?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, since I have the HDMI going straight to the VIP and Projector, I just tried using the "original" 3D setting (not selecting SBS) and the 3D shows up now, albeit blurry and double-image.
> 
> 
> I have 5 green lights on the RF emitter. I tried using that joystick to calibrate but I don't know what the heck I'm doing with it. I'm looking at the instructions for the emitter but it's not making much sense since I already have 5 green lights.



You got a lot of different things you are trying but let's just get back to a basic setup to see if you can get better results from the projector. Forget SBS for now and use the *Resident Evil 3D* disk and hook up like this:

*BluRay>>Theater>>Projector*


1. Use the shortest HDMI cables for now.


2. Disable any special video processing on the projector, real 3D Ready projectors will generally grey those options out anyway. Keep notes on what you disabled.


3. 850ma power is too borderline and causes unpredictable results. One amp minimum or better.


With Resident Evil you should get a normal doubled image in frame-pack mode.


4. Enter Tuning Mode on the transmitter. If you currently see all 5 LEDs lit just momentarily bump jstick UP to clear. Now hold Jstick UP until only 2 LEDs are lit and quickly release.


You are in Tuning Mode, now press UP for RED LEDS, this is Delay Cycle and it has the greatest effect on ghosting, press Jstick Down and minimize until only 1 LED is barely lit. Gradually increase until ghosting is minimized as best as possible. Pressing L/R AMBER LEDs changes Duty Cycle and has the greatest effect on brightness levels. Find a compromise between the brightness and ghosting that you can achieve.


If all is well then leave the transmitter alone for around 2 minutes and the settings will be saved. If you change video displays or playback sources you will more than likely have to do it over. Only one setting is saved and overwrites the previous.


The Theater may have it's own issues but you need to get back to basics first and work up.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21241113
> 
> 
> I can chime in on a couple of those questions:
> 
> 
> Your projector has a good chance of working with the VIP unit, but at 60hz. You will not be able to achieve a higher sync rate until the Theatre plus comes out. That means 3d probably yes, but with some flicker.
> 
> 
> As far as passive using the active converter, there are some rotating polarizing plates on the market, which are designed to hook up to the sync out of your pj or 3d converter, and sit in front of the lens of your projector. They range in price from $400 to over a thousand. I don't know of anyone who has invested in one, so I can't recommend. This probably isn't offered by VIP/3dnow because (a) most people going for a passive setup will use dual projectors, and (b) the compatibility issues would be significant. For example, troubleshooting ghosting issues as to whether they are due to the syncing of the converter to the plate, or to the extinction ratio of the screen surface. Or the fact that most lcd projectors are inherently polarized, and that could lead to problems as well.



Thanks. I missed this post earlier.


----------



## kalua1717

I have two question one is Can i see 3d on my 1080p LCD screen and My second question is will it display great quality like the HD33 if there is another projector with this device that will do the same or better please let me know


----------



## skyfiction

I wonder the 3D-VIP can work with an old CRT projector? like Sony D50/G70..etc.

since some of my friends know I'm looking for 3D-VIP and they also interest in it.

as I know, Sony D50 the MAX only 75Hz and G70 have 120Hz.


the 3D performance will as good as those LCD/DLP projector?


actually I also an CRT projector user, but it was too old, Seleco HB400....¬_¬ there is no HDMI port also no assessory like Sony's HDMI card for CRT projector.


also for Blu-ray Movie is it need a Scaler before the signal pass to projector? (I think no,right? since the signal already is 1080p)


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21252436
> 
> 
> I wonder the 3D-VIP can work with an old CRT projector? like Sony D50/G70..etc.
> 
> since some of my friends know I'm looking for 3D-VIP and they also interest in it.
> 
> as I know, Sony D50 the MAX only 75Hz and G70 have 120Hz.
> 
> 
> the 3D performance will as good as those LCD/DLP projector?
> 
> 
> actually I also an CRT projector user, but it was too old, Seleco HB400....¬_¬ there is no HDMI port also no assessory like Sony's HDMI card for CRT projector.
> 
> 
> also for Blu-ray Movie is it need a Scaler before the signal pass to projector? (I think no,right? since the signal already is 1080p)




I have heard of good results with some of the CRT projectors which I believe had HDMI cards. Best one to ask is Kal at the Curt Palme site, there is also a VIP3D forum there as well.

http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/ 


The Theater rescales the 3D output to 1280x720P/60 or 120 depending on the switch setting from Bluray movies. There is not enough memory for the Theater to accommodate 1080P and 7.1 audio.


----------



## TorontoDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawrence99* /forum/post/21248157
> 
> 
> I'm interested by the thought of passive polarized with two projectors.
> 
> I have read this thread from the start and someone had mentioned that LCD panels are already somewhat polarized.
> 
> 
> Would this be prohibitive for a dual projector set up using LCD projectors?



I'm pretty sure this is the case and would prevent you from doing dual projector passive 3D. We set up a lot of dual projector passive units but they are all with DLP projectors.


I think I have heard of some specialized LCD projectors with custom filtering in dual 90 degree orrientations, but that is rare. (See Barco "Duet")


David


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawrence99* /forum/post/21248157
> 
> 
> I'm interested by the thought of passive polarized with two projectors.
> 
> I have read this thread from the start and someone had mentioned that LCD panels are already somewhat polarized.
> 
> 
> Would this be prohibitive for a dual projector set up using LCD projectors?



As Dave said, maybe not prohibitive, but certainly limiting. Here's a thread started by someone who did it with a couple Epsons:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post19685091 



> Quote:
> The Epson projectors are LCD projectors, which means that the light that comes out of it have gone through sets of polarising filters, the liquid crystal layer and an other set of polarisers, so the light is already polarised, so what's the issue about it ? The Epson projectors are not just LCD projectors : they are 3-LCD projectors. Each RGB component is created by a different polariser and the picture is then assembled by a set of mirrors. This results that some of the colour components are polarised vertically, while an other colour component is polarised horizontally.
> 
> 
> This means that in order to display a colour neutral picture : the polarisers need to be placed precisely at angles of 45° and 135°. Well that's a good thing, that's what our filters are designed for (this was planned from the beginning).


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21245358
> 
> 
> If you were able to interface two Optoma HD66s or Acer 5360s to form a dual projector passive system with a moderate priced adapter would you consider it?
> 
> 
> Both projectors would have to be the same for proper 3D convergence, no mix and match.



I might be interested in that, but do they have to be 3D DLP projectors or would this work with any 2 similar projectors? What is the "moderate priced adapter" and how moderate is the price tag? If someone had an LCD projector, could they just buy another?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21269392
> 
> 
> I might be interested in that, but do they have to be 3D DLP projectors or would this work with any 2 similar projectors? What is the "moderate priced adapter" and how moderate is the price tag? If someone had an LCD projector, could they just buy another?



Don't need to be 3D DLP projectors but they would both need to be like 2 HD66 or H5360 so that the optical system has the best chance of convergence.


Matching LCD projectors should work but with whatever weaknesses that would be inherent in them if any. But I would think most would lean to DLP because of the excellent brightness levels to work with in the 3D environment.


Don't have any pricing to report as I would not expect such hardware to not be in the cheap zone. But if it was presented in the $600-1200 range that would be considered moderate in my opinion. Helps take the glasses costs out of the equation.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21270400
> 
> 
> Don't need to be 3D DLP projectors but they would both need to be like 2 HD66 or H5360 so that the optical system has the best chance of convergence.
> 
> 
> Matching LCD projectors should work but with whatever weaknesses that would be inherent in them if any. But I would think most would lean to DLP because of the excellent brightness levels to work with in the 3D environment.
> 
> 
> Don't have any pricing to report as I would not expect such hardware to not be in the cheap zone. But if it was presented in the $600-1200 range that would be considered moderate in my opinion. Helps take the glasses costs out of the equation.



Thanks again. I really appreciate all of the technical information I've gotten out of this thread. Being the cheapskate (from a long line of cheapskates) that I am, I'll probably wait for the Theater +. It seems like the best bridge for me until a reasonably priced passive 3D projector hits the market (not that this option isn't pretty reasonable......I just want MORE reasonable). Anyway, I love my Sanyo PLV Z2000. It's plenty bright enough for my needs as I have almost absolute light control. The resolution is such that I can sit 11 feet away from a 120" screen with virtually no pixelation.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21270839
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I really appreciate all of the technical information I've gotten out of this thread. Being the cheapskate (from a long line of cheapskates) that I am, I'll probably wait for the Theater +. It seems like the best bridge for me until a reasonably priced passive 3D projector hits the market (not that this option isn't pretty reasonable......I just want MORE reasonable). Anyway, I love my Sanyo PLV Z2000. It's plenty bright enough for my needs as I have almost absolute light control. The resolution is such that I can sit 11 feet away from a 120" screen with virtually no pixelation.




There are some new 2nd generation integrated passive projectors (single lense) out there and we will wait to see how these will be marketed in the

consumer price range.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21273461
> 
> 
> There are some new 2nd generation integrated passive projectors (single lense) out there and we will wait to see how these will be marketed in the
> 
> consumer price range.



I'll sure be waiting. When I see the cost of the current passive 3D projectors, I begin to feel very poor. I'll continue to consider the option of using two projectors as long as I'm sure getting another Sanyo (like the one I have) will actually work. Just out of curiosity, it would seem like brightness wouldn't really be much of an issue with the two projector solution if the brightness is okay now....true?


Also, if I've got 1080p projectors, wouldn't that give me (up to) full 1080p passive 3D or is lower resolution a blu ray limitation? From what you've said, it appears this adapter is something you expect to see on the market soon?? What does it do? I'm not an expert in optics, but am an electronic engineer (or was really) so I'm probably not going to be overly confused by the details.


I understand you may have some inside information which you can't divulge, but anything you can tell me would be appreciated?


----------



## mkoss

you can do 2 projector 3D with LCD projectors but you need to be careful based on inherent polarization. DLP projectors do not have this problem. You can also go the infitec

route which doesn't use polarization filters but spectral filters and doesn't require a silver screen. This forum and others have info on these methods. I looked for bookmarks I thought I had for some articles and links but couldn't find them.


----------



## mkoss

here's a link on this forum for a passive 3d setup

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1299974


----------



## skyfiction

the 3D-VIP Displayer able to play the BD iso and BDMV files?? since, I also planning to setup a HTPC. Thanks!~


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21276185
> 
> 
> I'll sure be waiting. When I see the cost of the current passive 3D projectors, I begin to feel very poor. I'll continue to consider the option of using two projectors as long as I'm sure getting another Sanyo (like the one I have) will actually work. Just out of curiosity, it would seem like brightness wouldn't really be much of an issue with the two projector solution if the brightness is okay now....true?
> 
> 
> Also, if I've got 1080p projectors, wouldn't that give me (up to) full 1080p passive 3D or is lower resolution a blu ray limitation? From what you've said, it appears this adapter is something you expect to see on the market soon?? What does it do? I'm not an expert in optics, but am an electronic engineer (or was really) so I'm probably not going to be overly confused by the details.
> 
> 
> I understand you may have some inside information which you can't divulge, but anything you can tell me would be appreciated?



I don't consider myself an expert but it would make sense since shutter type glasses have a duty cycle, there is an inherent light loss depending on their shutter frequency. Outside of the tint structure and material of passive glasses there should be less of an effect.


I believe you are correct in full 1080P assumptions for your 1080P projectors.


Most for the sake of economy, would probably go the HD66 of H5360 route to achieve 1280x720P.


An adapter may make it's appearance probably around 8/2012.


The main compromise I see at this point is that optical quality that is affordable to most of us, you would just have to converge the best you could and accept the results. In that regard the integrated projectors may have that advantage using a single lense. MKoss's link to passive seems to give an indication of using two lenses of that issue.


I guess it gets down to whether one wants to go to the expense of avoiding powered shutter glasses and using the cheaper RealD type glasses or just being satisfied with the way things are outside of resolution and frequency.


I've avoided bringing up anything in regards to color rendition with either systems. I have been satisfied up to this point just using RF glasses with an AE4000 at 60hz, others are more demanding.


----------



## ValinNoris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21279896
> 
> 
> the 3D-VIP Displayer able to play the BD iso and BDMV files?? since, I also planning to setup a HTPC. Thanks!~



I too am running an HTPC and it is not so much the 3D-VIP ability to play as it is the HTPC's ability to play the content. I use TMT5 or Power DVD 11 (depending on what I'm doing/watching) I use unraid over gigabit network to stream my backed-up 3d bluray, and encoded 3d media. The information I got via email from Kal is the 3D-VIP Theater is only looking at the sources ability to send the 3d signal. If a signal is found it does it's thing... The 3D-VIP is not looking nor cares about the container the media is in. This only works through a player named above or similar... No "internet streaming vids" sorry...


Displayer and theater only not gamer..


cheers...


----------



## skyfiction

so anything can output the 3D signal from HDMI 1.4 then 3D-VIP theatre/Displayer also can process and come out the 3D movies from the 2D TV/projector, right?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21283629
> 
> 
> so anything can output the 3D signal from HDMI 1.4 then 3D-VIP theatre/Displayer also can process and come out the 3D movies from the 2D TV/projector, right?



Provided the source matches the datasheets of acceptable video input specifications of the Displayer and Theater. Otherwise unexpected results.


An HTPC builder would have to decide whether a software solution Like Power DVD is more viable for 3D than using the VIP3D product.


Power DVD 11 claims 3D BluRay playback, so if that's your interest then you would more than likely research that forum and get input on it's playback quality. Whether it can accomplish that on non-3D video displays I haven't spent time to find out. Others here may already know the answer to that.


If the VIP3D product is used with an HTPC you may have to customize your resolutions and timings to match the datasheet. Some individuals failed at accomplishing that. Same situation applies to media player devices.


----------



## ValinNoris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21283629
> 
> 
> so anything can output the 3D signal from HDMI 1.4 then 3D-VIP theatre/Displayer also can process and come out the 3D movies from the 2D TV/projector, right?



Based on the info I got seems that way. So it begs the question, if one uses streaming video recording software to "capture" internet video, and the captured video is in a container able to play through TMT5 or PDVD11 is it safe to say, Yes, the 3D-VIP Displayer also does inet vid only pre-captured as opposed to on the fly live streaming. The info I got was re:Theater but still begs the question for the displayer.


I do not have the unit yet but I can say some of the media I have that is in 3d, downloads and demos both from Bluray disks and previous internet "streaming/download content", shows SBS when I play it through TMT5. Both the Theater and the Displayer can sync SBS so I'm pretty sure it will work.


Also, I gave my specs, system info, and what I plan on doing info to Kal, and he said it would work. But I don't know if that is because I also have a DVDO iScan Duo handling my vid processing and vid output. When I get the unit I will test with out the DVDO inline. I'm pretty confidant it will work, as I know from another forum, Curtpalme, TMT5 and Power DVD work with the unit both blurays and harddrive based "media". This lead to my decision to get the unit... just waiting on backorder glasses...


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21245358
> 
> 
> If you were able to interface two Optoma HD66s or Acer 5360s to form a dual projector passive system with a moderate priced adapter would you consider it?
> 
> 
> Both projectors would have to be the same for proper 3D convergence, no mix and match.



Since this was brought up, there's an interesting thread which goes into quite a lot of discussion about a dual projector 3D setup.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1280393 


I'm about halfway through it and am learning a LOT about the polarization of light, which projectors are suitable for this type of setup, suitable screens, etc. This isn't a particularly inexpensive setup, but if a simple to use, reasonably priced adapter were on the market which could decode the right/left of a 3D disk and send it to the appropriate projector this could be a reasonable solution for a lot of people. One of the big advantages of this kind of setup is that it minimizes or eliminates some of the typical problems we see in 3D (even in theaters) and the brightness and color quality is outstanding if done correctly.


----------



## skyfiction

Dear,

I wonder are there have any details review/testing for displayer/theater working at 60Hz TV.


and I wonder if the room is 70% dark, is enough to prevent the flicker on 60Hz glasses speed.


now the main concert for me to buy the theatre is none of shop can let me try the 60Hz glasses how flickre it is(maybe I didn't feel it or maybe I feel very serious).....for 120Hz, I can go any shop and try those 3DTV.


hope anyone who using the theatre for your 60Hz TV and give some advice for me.


Thank you~!


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21301734
> 
> 
> Dear,
> 
> I wonder are there have any details review/testing for displayer/theater working at 60Hz TV.
> 
> 
> and I wonder if the room is 70% dark, is enough to prevent the flicker on 60Hz glasses speed.
> 
> 
> now the main concert for me to buy the theatre is none of shop can let me try the 60Hz glasses how flickre it is(maybe I didn't feel it or maybe I feel very serious).....for 120Hz, I can go any shop and try those 3DTV.
> 
> 
> hope anyone who using the theatre for your 60Hz TV and give some advice for me.
> 
> 
> Thank you~!



Do a search on this thread, and the Displayer thread. One user posted a clip of lamp flicker that approximates the effect.


----------



## tsamy

I want to sell my VIP theatre with emitter if any body interrested tell me how to contact with him ?


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsamy* /forum/post/21317116
> 
> 
> I want to sell my VIP theatre with emitter if any body interrested tell me how to contact with him ?



I'm interest but I'm in Hong Kong, can I ?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21301734
> 
> 
> Dear,
> 
> I wonder are there have any details review/testing for displayer/theater working at 60Hz TV.
> 
> 
> and I wonder if the room is 70% dark, is enough to prevent the flicker on 60Hz glasses speed.
> 
> 
> now the main concert for me to buy the theatre is none of shop can let me try the 60Hz glasses how flickre it is(maybe I didn't feel it or maybe I feel very serious).....for 120Hz, I can go any shop and try those 3DTV.
> 
> 
> hope anyone who using the theatre for your 60Hz TV and give some advice for me.
> 
> 
> Thank you~!



Unfortunately the answer to flicker is very subjective with individual sensitivity, tolerance and also how well they learn to tune the RF glasses to minimize it.


I don't know what 3DNow's policy will be when they begin the distribution of the VIP3D products. Jonathan used to allow 30 days.


One thing you could consider if you are going to initially use the Theater with a 60hz video display, is to go ahead and get RF glasses, perhaps down the road you find a good buy on a DLP projector, now you already have glasses that will sync with that as well.


If I remember correctly, you can verify with Bit Cauldron, the RF glasses will operate up to 200Hz.


Personally I prefer watching 3D on a projection screen because of it's size and immersion. Yes I am doing it at 60hz as well on a Panny AE4000. As long as you don't have a light source in other areas intruding into your field of view then flicker will be a minor issue. It is somewhat apparent in bright, high contrast scenes, like full sun on a desert and such. You can minimize to a decent compromise by utilizing the tuning mode.


After good tuning you will be paying more attention to the 3D depth rather than occasional flickering in those brighter scenes.


Just keep in mind that most companies will not accept the return of 3D glasses after they have been used. They will exchange if defective naturally.



Monstervision and Optoma RF glasses are compatible with the 3D Theater. VIP3d/3DNow is currently completing final testing of their next generation of 3D glasses. It sounds like they have taken to heart some of the improvements folks mentioned on here earlier this year. Will post more about these when the info is provided.


I just completed beta testing on a new firmware update for the current RF transmitter. Basically it will have presets for various displays and still allow manual adjustment. It's my understanding some of the presets minimize flicker. When they finish making a few changes and supply the documentation, then it will be made available for download. The program installed and ran without issues, since I don't have various displays, I could only visually detect the changes to the 3D image as I stepped through the presets. I believe there were about 25 presets.


A save file function as also been added to the glasses management utility.


----------



## skyfiction

Yes, I will order the RF glasses, actually I will use projector for VIP3D too but not at this moment.

as you say you are using the AE4000 with VIP3D, right?! are you using it at 720/120Hz? since I know many people say VIP3D with DLP projector even is 60Hz still working very well. does it also in LCD projector?


did you upscale from VIP3D 720p to 1080p before into AE4000? or just keep using 720p on it?


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I will order the RF glasses, actually I will use projector for VIP3D too but not at this moment.
> 
> as you say you are using the AE4000 with VIP3D, right?! are you using it at 720/120Hz? since I know many people say VIP3D with DLP projector even is 60Hz still working very well. does it also in LCD projector?
> 
> 
> did you upscale from VIP3D 720p to 1080p before into AE4000? or just keep using 720p on it?



If u pass 2d 1080p via vip3d to ae4000 seems to work as a straightfwd passthrough. If you pass 3d 1080p half-sbs mkv file through it and then press button on VIP unit to merge it will fail. U need to pass the 3d source as 720p into VIP unit.


The PS3 seems to output only 720p 3d framepacked into vip so it works ok by default.


Just my personal experience


----------



## madhak

Hi Guys,


I am new to the AVS forum but I'm a long time AV system enthusiast and I've been experimenting 3D Gaming since about 8 years with the EDimentionnal glass and I recently witness a Glass-less 50inch 3D HDTV at a client office... I got used to the 60FPS (30FPS/Eye) and I must say that despite being very picky about AV quality, It was more then efficient to play doom3 and far-cry and to jump out of my computer chair when that monster teared the door and punch me haha...


Until now, I had to keep my 19in CRT to play 3D while enjoying movies on a 120inch projector so I kinda forgot about 3D until now. Knowing that glass-less 3D TV are coming in the next 5years, I didn't wanted to spend a lot on a new 3D TV setup, especially since I have 2x 32inch LCD and the projector.


So I've just ordered this converter (3d displayers) and being an electronic engineer I'm already dreaming about the possibility of building an holodeck, maybe using the xbox kinect to sense my motion and activate a treadmill or something like that, eventually a moving platform just like flight simulator... Using the move with the gun to play Resistance 3 and replacing the thumb-stick by a motion detector...


Anyway, my question is can I keep more than 1 of these unit in sync with the same pair of glass or its a random process that you need to get very lucky to,let say sync 3 of these vip vox?


I'm asking because my next step is to improve to 120FPS projector as they are getting very cheap now, I could get 3 and project to 3 adjacent wall the output of a flight simulator or PC racing game or even Unreal Tournament with the left and right screen being a pov mod self observer.. And If they can be in sync, what would be the result... Maybe some freak like me already did it and can shed some light before I spend 3K$ on 2 more VIP and new projectors... for now my setup is 120inch projector screen 1024x768x60 (center screen) and 2x 32in 1024x600x60 (left and right) Left and right are less important to have in 3D since when looking to the main center screen, only one eye see each side screen so no 3D possible there unless I turn my head.


And Finally, for pc game, Do I really need that or a nvidia 3d with 3x 3d ready DLP projector should do the job? I'm still gonna use the 3d displayers on my PS3 but I'm unsure about 3d ready technologies... to me it just look like if it had a sufficient refresh rate for flicker-less 3d its 3d-ready altho the supported hdmi 3d format seem to differ and suffer from incompatibility, in that case would 2x 3d-gamers with 1x 3d-displayer work fine in sync from both the same and different sources (flight sim allow me to output to 3 screen from the same pc but unreal need 3 pc where 2 are setup as observer) will both work?


Many thanks.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madhak* /forum/post/21337312
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I am new to the AVS forum but I'm a long time AV system enthusiast and I've been experimenting 3D Gaming since about 8 years with the EDimentionnal glass and I recently witness a Glass-less 50inch 3D HDTV at a client office... I got used to the 60FPS (30FPS/Eye) and I must say that despite being very picky about AV quality, It was more then efficient to play doom3 and far-cry and to jump out of my computer chair when that monster teared the door and punch me haha...
> 
> 
> Until now, I had to keep my 19in CRT to play 3D while enjoying movies on a 120inch projector so I kinda forgot about 3D until now. Knowing that glass-less 3D TV are coming in the next 5years, I didn't wanted to spend a lot on a new 3D TV setup, especially since I have 2x 32inch LCD and the projector.
> 
> 
> So I've just ordered this converter (3d displayers) and being an electronic engineer I'm already dreaming about the possibility of building an holodeck, maybe using the xbox kinect to sense my motion and activate a treadmill or something like that, eventually a moving platform just like flight simulator... Using the move with the gun to play Resistance 3 and replacing the thumb-stick by a motion detector...
> 
> 
> Anyway, my question is can I keep more than 1 of these unit in sync with the same pair of glass or its a random process that you need to get very lucky to,let say sync 3 of these vip vox?
> 
> 
> I'm asking because my next step is to improve to 120FPS projector as they are getting very cheap now, I could get 3 and project to 3 adjacent wall the output of a flight simulator or PC racing game or even Unreal Tournament with the left and right screen being a pov mod self observer.. And If they can be in sync, what would be the result... Maybe some freak like me already did it and can shed some light before I spend 3K$ on 2 more VIP and new projectors... for now my setup is 120inch projector screen 1024x768x60 (center screen) and 2x 32in 1024x600x60 (left and right) Left and right are less important to have in 3D since when looking to the main center screen, only one eye see each side screen so no 3D possible there unless I turn my head.
> 
> 
> And Finally, for pc game, Do I really need that or a nvidia 3d with 3x 3d ready DLP projector should do the job? I'm still gonna use the 3d displayers on my PS3 but I'm unsure about 3d ready technologies... to me it just look like if it had a sufficient refresh rate for flicker-less 3d its 3d-ready altho the supported hdmi 3d format seem to differ and suffer from incompatibility, in that case would 2x 3d-gamers with 1x 3d-displayer work fine in sync from both the same and different sources (flight sim allow me to output to 3 screen from the same pc but unreal need 3 pc where 2 are setup as observer) will both work?
> 
> 
> Many thanks.



I hope I understand your question correctly, so I will just make a general statement in regards to the RF glasses.


The RF glasses only store the "current" settings after 2 minutes of non-adjustments. Any changes will overwrite the previous setting stored.


The other two major variables that cause a need of retuning are: (1) Change in source of playback device, as in going from BluRay player to cable converter, or (2) using a different video display from the previous that you tuned to.


This applies to the current firmware of the transmitter.


So if you are going to output one signal to multiple displays I would think you will be encountering problems viewing with the same glasses.


If someone has been successful I sure would like to hear about it.


----------



## madhak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21343736
> 
> 
> I hope I understand your question correctly, so I will just make a general statement in regards to the RF glasses.
> 
> 
> The RF glasses only store the "current" settings after 2 minutes of non-adjustments. Any changes will overwrite the previous setting stored.
> 
> 
> The other two major variables that cause a need of retuning are: (1) Change in source of playback device, as in going from BluRay player to cable converter, or (2) using a different video display from the previous that you tuned to.
> 
> 
> This applies to the current firmware of the transmitter.
> 
> 
> So if you are going to output one signal to multiple displays I would think you will be encountering problems viewing with the same glasses.
> 
> 
> If someone has been successful I sure would like to hear about it.



Thanks for the clarification, Kal from curtpalme explained the same thing however, we got a bit more technical and its not completely impossible but this would require modifying the VIP box to share a common clock for "page-flip" operation... I will look at the internal circuitry and if I can reverse engineer it, I should be able to make it work... I'll let you know in the near future... but I'm not even sure the unit shipped yet...


If anyone have a picture of the internal circuitry I would really appreciate, I can tell if it need to be changed in the FW or the PCB depending if it use external resonator...


----------



## mikemav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madhak* /forum/post/21352352
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, Kal from curtpalme explained the same thing however, we got a bit more technical and its not completely impossible but this would require modifying the VIP box to share a common clock for "page-flip" operation... I will look at the internal circuitry and if I can reverse engineer it, I should be able to make it work... I'll let you know in the near future... but I'm not even sure the unit shipped yet...
> 
> 
> If anyone have a picture of the internal circuitry I would really appreciate, I can tell if it need to be changed in the FW or the PCB depending if it use external resonator...



Please keep us updated. I'm building a triple-screen racing sim rig w/ three projectors and would like to know if it's possible to sync one pair of glasses to all three. I'm pretty sure it is using Nvidia 3D Vision surround and those glasses but I wanted to also experiment with consoles perhaps (Gran Turismo 5 in 3D, for example, or hopefully the next Forza game will support 3D as it already does triple-screen in 2D...)


----------



## madhak

Sure, as soon as I get the unit I'll start the rev engineering, I love to do that... If successful I'll create an instructable post but i'm curious how did you got the PS3 to output on multiple screen? you must need some sort of module? can you really have 3x HD output from 1 HDMI?? I thought it has a max bandwidth that allow 1080p only so your 3 screen must run in low def? Please let me know.


Thanks


----------



## madhak

Never mind, found how here: http://www.avforums.com/forums/ps3/1...en-racing.html 


Does require 3 PS3 with 3 game... just like I do with some PC game that doesn't support multiple screen...


----------



## mikemav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madhak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Never mind, found how here: http://www.avforums.com/forums/ps3/1...en-racing.html
> 
> 
> Does require 3 PS3 with 3 game... just like I do with some PC game that doesn't support multiple screen...



Yep, I don't have three PS3 yet, but I do have three 360's and three copies of Forza. Too bad that one is only 2D!


----------



## twsnnva

I want to get a VIP 3D Theatre, but want to find out if it's compatible with my hardware. My source(s) are an HTPC w/ PowerDVD 11, PS3 and Motorola FIOS DVR, which goes through an Onkyo TX-SR876 and out to a Mitsubishi WD-73735 and Epson 6500UB. I am aware of the possible timing issues with the HTPC, but I have the PS3, so it's not really a concern. The main thing I want to ensure is that I can connect through my AVR (can the VIP pass TrueHD/DTS-MA?) and onto the Epson. If anyone has experience with the VIP device with the Onkyo TX-SR876 or Epson 6500UB, I would very much appreciate your input. Thanks! -Thomas.


----------



## madhak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twsnnva* /forum/post/21370764
> 
> 
> I want to get a VIP 3D Theatre, but want to find out if it's compatible with my hardware. My source(s) are an HTPC w/ PowerDVD 11, PS3 and Motorola FIOS DVR, which goes through an Onkyo TX-SR876 and out to a Mitsubishi WD-73735 and Epson 6500UB. I am aware of the possible timing issues with the HTPC, but I have the PS3, so it's not really a concern. The main thing I want to ensure is that I can connect through my AVR (can the VIP pass TrueHD/DTS-MA?) and onto the Epson. If anyone has experience with the VIP device with the Onkyo TX-SR876 or Epson 6500UB, I would very much appreciate your input. Thanks! -Thomas.



Hi Thomas, I'm not the expert, I have yet to receive the VIP box but I've spoke with Kal from curtpalme and he had answer for those same question;


I have looked on-line and this receiver features 4 x HDMI 1.3a, you will need HDMI1.4 to pass the 3D from your PC or PS3 to the VIP box... so in your case you have to put the VIP in between your PS3 or PC to your Receiver. The signal that goes to the VIP must be HDMI1.4 and signal getting out the VIP is HDMI1.1+. There was an issue with Surround pass-trough with VIP box but it seem it has been fixed in latest firmware but I haven't tried yet, worst case you can always use optical out.


Hope this help.


----------



## twsnnva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madhak* /forum/post/21370901
> 
> 
> Hi Thomas, I'm not the expert, I have yet to receive the VIP box but I've spoke with Kal from curtpalme and he had answer for those same question;
> 
> 
> I have looked on-line and this receiver features 4 x HDMI 1.3a, you will need HDMI1.4 to pass the 3D from your PC or PS3 to the VIP box... so in your case you have to put the VIP in between your PS3 or PC to your Receiver. The signal that goes to the VIP must be HDMI1.4 and signal getting out the VIP is HDMI1.1+. There was an issue with Surround pass-trough with VIP box but it seem it has been fixed in latest firmware but I haven't tried yet, worst case you can always use optical out.
> 
> 
> Hope this help.



Thanks, Madhak! I've just started digging into 3D. I also have a Mits 73" "3D Ready" TV and just got one of the 3D adapters for it, only to find it won't work with my receiver. I only learned of the VIP device last night, but to think I could use this with my PJ is very cool! I've seen others using 1.3 receivers with the VIP, so I was hopeful, and your response is very positive. I've emailed VIP and curtpalme and am awaiting their response. If there are no known issues with my 6500UB, I'm pretty sure I'm going to give it a shot. When you get your VIP device, please post up your experience. Thanks! -Thomas


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twsnnva* /forum/post/21370764
> 
> 
> I want to get a VIP 3D Theatre, but want to find out if it's compatible with my hardware. My source(s) are an HTPC w/ PowerDVD 11, PS3 and Motorola FIOS DVR, which goes through an Onkyo TX-SR876 and out to a Mitsubishi WD-73735 and Epson 6500UB. I am aware of the possible timing issues with the HTPC, but I have the PS3, so it's not really a concern. The main thing I want to ensure is that I can connect through my AVR (can the VIP pass TrueHD/DTS-MA?) and onto the Epson. If anyone has experience with the VIP device with the Onkyo TX-SR876 or Epson 6500UB, I would very much appreciate your input. Thanks! -Thomas.



If the Theater is placed before a HDMI 1.4 AVR, audio will be limited to 5.1 channels in it's current firmware. If you need 7.1 then place it after the AVR. If the AVR is HDMI 1.3 then you will have to place after it anyway, although a few souls have claimed passing 3D through a 1.3 AVR but I don't remember which models. Some have done work-arounds with 1.3AVRs by sending the digital audio output from the BluRay to the AVR and leaving the Theater downstream. Or judicious use of HDMI maxtrix switchers could be utilized depending on their specs.


The Epson 6500UB will need to use the 60Hz output setting of the Theater. The Epson manual seems to indicate a maximum 85hz refresh depending on the rez mode.


I have not owned Onkyo. So you might browse that related forum group.


----------



## wdaub1

I have been using the Theater with Onkyo TX-876 with no issues for months. It worked for me both before the AVR and the way I use it now after the AVR out to my Panny AE4000 and Samsung 46 LCD. The only issue I have had is with my Monoprice matrix switcher which will not pass 5.1 or higher audio unless I disconect the LCD from the switcher.


----------



## twsnnva

SgtVideo,

I think I'm going to give the VIP Theatre a try. Based on what everyone is saying (VIP and Curt Palme replied to my emails also), it sounds like it should work, with the only possible issue being flicker. Hopefully, I'll be able to ignore it. When I got my first DLP PJ, I saw rainbows like crazy. Within a few weeks it diminished and now I can choose to see it, or not, like flipping a switch in my head







Hopefully the flicker turns out the same way.


wdaub,

It's very interesting that you can use the VIP either before or after the SR876. As I mentioned, I have the Mits 3DA-1 adapter, and cannot get it to work with the 876 anywhere in the chain. I have tried it before the AVR and after. Whenever I have the AVR in the chain, PowerDVD will not switch to 3D mode. I don't remember the message it displays, but I believe it say's a 3D display is not connected, or something similar. If I go straight from my HTPC to my TV, it works like a champ. Someone in another thread mentioned disabling video processing may help and also mentioned that it may be a timing issue with my HTPC. Did you have to disable video processing in the AVR? I'll try using the PS3 later today.


Thank you both for your help! -Thomas


----------



## skyfiction

since now is 24/12, am I should wait the 3D now theatre release in 01/2012?

in their announce the 3D NOW Theatre is supporting 1080p 3D but 3D VIP Theatre is 720p only.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21392753
> 
> 
> since now is 24/12, am I should wait the 3D now theatre release in 01/2012?
> 
> in their announce the 3D NOW Theatre is supporting 1080p 3D but 3D VIP Theatre is 720p only.



I asked about the 1080P spec with Jonathan earlier this month and it was my

understanding that is an error on the 3DNow web site. The TheaterPlus should be 1080P and the Theater remains as it has been.


That would make sense in that the Gamer and Displayer are being discontinued to accommodate the new hardware for 2012. That would make the Theater then become the entry level unit.


A consumer version of the TheaterPlus probably available mid-2012 would give 1080P and 7.2 audio.


----------



## nguyenphananh

I want to sell my VIP Theater and emitter, I will also throw in the power adapter for the emitter, and will include 1 IR glass. It works really well, but my projector is too dark for 3D, so Im going to upgrade to the 3D projector. I want to sell everything (theater, emitter, power adapter, 1 IR glass) for $350 + actual shipping. If anybody interest, please email me.


----------



## skyfiction

I got 1 optoma RF 3D glasses but at the box, I found the spec does not match with BC100.


the box of optoma RF glasses say support 96-120hz but not as BC100 say support 60-240hz.


are there anyone try optoma RF glasses at 2D TV at 720p60hz? can it really do it each eye 30flame?


Since VIP RF glasses always out of stock and I saw someone say Monster and Optoma RF glasses are same as VIP's. so I wonder the Optoma RF glasses is support 60-240Hz or not, or just the box got the wrong spec.


Thanks!!


----------



## jyv1214

I hope somebody here could help me.

I can't seem to get 3d to work on my xbox 360.

Currently using the hd66, onkyo 709, and vip 3d theater.

I am getting 3d through the ps3 and directv.

Tried playing the Avatar game and another game(don't remember the name..infinity something or other) but no 3d.

Tried searching this thread but could not find anything.

Thanks!


----------



## lewis3845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/21421427
> 
> 
> I hope somebody here could help me.
> 
> I can't seem to get 3d to work on my xbox 360.
> 
> Currently using the hd66, onkyo 709, and vip 3d theater.
> 
> I am getting 3d through the ps3 and directv.
> 
> Tried playing the Avatar game and another game(don't remember the name..infinity something or other) but no 3d.
> 
> Tried searching this thread but could not find anything.
> 
> Thanks!



Did you turn 3d on in the hd66 menu? I also have a hd66 and a monoprice 3d creator that I can't get into 3d mode because the 3d menu on my hd66 is unselectable.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21421297
> 
> 
> I got 1 optoma RF 3D glasses but at the box, I found the spec does not match with BC100.
> 
> 
> the box of optoma RF glasses say support 96-120hz but not as BC100 say support 60-240hz.
> 
> 
> are there anyone try optoma RF glasses at 2D TV at 720p60hz? can it really do it each eye 30flame?
> 
> 
> Since VIP RF glasses always out of stock and I saw someone say Monster and Optoma RF glasses are same as VIP's. so I wonder the Optoma RF glasses is support 60-240Hz or not, or just the box got the wrong spec.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



They are the same glasses and work just fine despite what the box says. I use my Optoma RF glasses alongside my VIP RF glasses on a 60 Hz CRT RPTV with 3D Theater unit, no problems.


----------



## jyv1214

Lewis,


same prob here.

the 3d option is greyed out when playing xbox.

ps3 and directv work perfectly


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/21421427
> 
> 
> I hope somebody here could help me.
> 
> I can't seem to get 3d to work on my xbox 360.
> 
> Currently using the hd66, onkyo 709, and vip 3d theater.
> 
> I am getting 3d through the ps3 and directv.
> 
> Tried playing the Avatar game and another game(don't remember the name..infinity something or other) but no 3d.
> 
> Tried searching this thread but could not find anything.
> 
> Thanks!



Have you tried just connecting only the Xbox>Theater>HD66, no Okyo?


What are you using as a power source and how do the LEDs on the Theater

behave when you try to play the problematic games? You indicate no 3D but

is there any image at all?


Since I am not familiar with the format of those games, what format are

they? Frame pack, T2B, SBS?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21421297
> 
> 
> I got 1 optoma RF 3D glasses but at the box, I found the spec does not match with BC100.
> 
> 
> the box of optoma RF glasses say support 96-120hz but not as BC100 say support 60-240hz.
> 
> 
> are there anyone try optoma RF glasses at 2D TV at 720p60hz? can it really do it each eye 30flame?
> 
> 
> Since VIP RF glasses always out of stock and I saw someone say Monster and Optoma RF glasses are same as VIP's. so I wonder the Optoma RF glasses is support 60-240Hz or not, or just the box got the wrong spec.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



As Rolls-Royce indicated there is no difference they are all the same version

made by Bit Cauldron.


VIP3D will remain out of stock until they complete their transition with 3DNow.


There are also in the midst of testing to release new versions of 3D glasses so there is no reason to stock the old design.


----------



## jyv1214




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried just connecting only the Xbox>Theater>HD66, no Okyo?
> 
> 
> What are you using as a power source and how do the LEDs on the Theater
> 
> behave when you try to play the problematic games? You indicate no 3D but
> 
> is there any image at all?
> 
> 
> Since I am not familiar with the format of those games, what format are
> 
> they? Frame pack, T2B, SBS?



i have not tried it w/o the onkyo because the setup is working for the ps3 and directv...i'll try this later


the 3d theater is powered through a usb adaptor


i believe the two games are both sbs


i do get an image but they double(side by side)


the first 2 leds light up


when i press the p1 button, all three light up but the screen goes black


thank you for your help, i really appreciate it


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/21426410
> 
> 
> i have not tried it w/o the onkyo because the setup is working for the ps3 and directv...i'll try this later
> 
> 
> the 3d theater is powered through a usb adaptor
> 
> 
> i believe the two games are both sbs
> 
> 
> i do get an image but they double(side by side)
> 
> 
> the first 2 leds light up
> 
> 
> when i press the p1 button, all three light up but the screen goes black
> 
> 
> thank you for your help, i really appreciate it



Make sure the USB adapter is at least 1 amp (1000ma) Minimum or you can

have erratic operation.


If you are using RF glasses does the transmitter LEDs change to green when

the 3D LED is lit even though there is a blank screen?


----------



## wdaub1

having trouble with the rose bowl parade on TW cable when I switch the converter forthe sbs it turns the picture purple and I can't seem to change it correctly any ideas


----------



## edtorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdaub1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> having trouble with the rose bowl parade on TW cable when I switch the converter forthe sbs it turns the picture purple and I can't seem to change it correctly any ideas



Mine does not have sound???


----------



## jyv1214

SgtVideo,


I'm using an iPhone usb adaptor which I believe is 1 amp.

As for the glasses, I am using a DLP link.

Thanks


----------



## fjser

Hi all -


Considering picking up one of the 3d-theaters, have a couple questions I'm hoping someone can help with.


- I currently have a Mitsubishi HC5500 projector. This is a 3LCD projector. From what i understand the 3d theater will work with this. My bigger concern is lumens. This projector is rated at 1300 lumens. I am using it with a 90 inch screen and have it mounted about 7 1/2 feet back (towards the front of its rated throwing distance). The room only has one small window, and i do most of my playing (PS3) and watching at night, so ambient light is minimal. Ive read that the 3d cuts the lumens in half. Will this still be a decent experience with this projector? Ive never had a complaint about the brightness in non 3d viewing.


- My receiver does not support passing hdmi 1.4. If I buy a splitter, I can split the signal between the receiver and the projector correct?


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21425490
> 
> 
> As Rolls-Royce indicated there is no difference they are all the same version
> 
> made by Bit Cauldron.
> 
> 
> VIP3D will remain out of stock until they complete their transition with 3DNow.
> 
> 
> There are also in the midst of testing to release new versions of 3D glasses so there is no reason to stock the old design.



If I understand things aright, 3DNow will be offering a new product (Home Theater + ......or something like that??) which should be a little more robust with regard to vertical sync rates. True??


If so, do we know WHEN it will be available??? I'm very interested in trying it out as my current projector has a max sync rate of 100Hz. With the older product, I believe I'd only be able to use the 60Hz sync and I'd like as little flicker and as much brightness as possible.


Please advise oh you great and powerful insiders........and please don't tell me to come back tomorrow.....


----------



## Rolls-Royce

My guess would be 3rd or 4th quarter of this year. The initial product planned for release early this year is aimed at custom installers.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21452118
> 
> 
> My guess would be 3rd or 4th quarter of this year. The initial product planned for release early this year is aimed at custom installers.



Bummer. I hate waiting. I think they might be missing the mark as 3D projectors continue to come down in price. If I could get something like the theater + now, I'd jump on it. Later in the year, I'm not so sure. That being said, I'm sure they have a lot of people thinking about this who are a lot smarter than I am and have their eye on other potential customers.


Late this year, I'll probably be ready to buy a 3D projector if prices and quality go the way I think they will. If the cost is a few (or even several) hundred dollars more, it'll probably be worth it.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21454541
> 
> 
> Bummer. I hate waiting. I think they might be missing the mark as 3D projectors continue to come down in price. If I could get something like the theater + now, I'd jump on it. Later in the year, I'm not so sure. That being said, I'm sure they have a lot of people thinking about this who are a lot smarter than I am and have their eye on other potential customers.
> 
> 
> Late this year, I'll probably be ready to buy a 3D projector if prices and quality go the way I think they will. If the cost is a few (or even several) hundred dollars more, it'll probably be worth it.



It's a terrific idea they had though. Very clever and very creative.


----------



## Jagk

I'm a new user on this forum... so i'm hoping someone can help me out...


I have an optoma HD67N, V.I.P. theatre, and my PS3 as the 3D source. My problem is that i can see a 3D image being displayed on the screen but my dlp glasses that came with the vip theatre wont stay in sync. What do I do ?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jagk* /forum/post/21455303
> 
> 
> I'm a new user on this forum... so i'm hoping someone can help me out...
> 
> 
> I have an optoma HD67N, V.I.P. theatre, and my PS3 as the 3D source. My problem is that i can see a 3D image being displayed on the screen but my dlp glasses that came with the vip theatre wont stay in sync. What do I do ?




Maybe your emitter is to far away?


----------



## Jagk

i dont have a emitter, the 3d glasses are suppose sync in with projector, and the projector is about 5 feet away from where i sit


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jagk* /forum/post/21455451
> 
> 
> i dont have a emitter, the 3d glasses are suppose sync in with projector, and the projector is about 5 feet away from where i sit



Dlp link glasses sometimes lose sync when you turn your head away from the screen. This is why they give you the sync polarity settings. I use RF glasses and emitter to avoid this. Dlp link and ir emitter glasses need a strong sync signal to stay in sync.


----------



## Jagk

is there any thing i can do make the signal stronger and avoid having to buy rf glasses ?


----------



## Jagk

also i can't select the dlp link under the 3D menu, could that be it?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jagk* /forum/post/21455532
> 
> 
> also i can't select the dlp link under the 3D menu, could that be it?



The glasses shouldn't even work if dlp link is not turned on in the projector.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21446911
> 
> 
> If I understand things aright, 3DNow will be offering a new product (Home Theater + ......or something like that??) which should be a little more robust with regard to vertical sync rates. True??
> 
> 
> If so, do we know WHEN it will be available??? I'm very interested in trying it out as my current projector has a max sync rate of 100Hz. With the older product, I believe I'd only be able to use the 60Hz sync and I'd like as little flicker and as much brightness as possible.
> 
> 
> Please advise oh you great and powerful insiders........and please don't tell me to come back tomorrow.....



You would be able to use the 96Hz bracket of the Theater+ or whatever they decide to call the consumer version.


As far as release dates something could probably happen earlier this year, as I would expect it would depend a lot of how far the existing stock of Theater's are reduced.


Follow any of the CES news developments as Jonathan and 3DNow will be there with some other interesting hardware as well. Let's see what they demo and announce. The dual-projector hopefuls might be interested as well.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jagk* /forum/post/21455303
> 
> 
> I'm a new user on this forum... so i'm hoping someone can help me out...
> 
> 
> I have an optoma HD67N, V.I.P. theatre, and my PS3 as the 3D source. My problem is that i can see a 3D image being displayed on the screen but my dlp glasses that came with the vip theatre wont stay in sync. What do I do ?



From what I can gather in the HD67N manual on page 45, that 1280x720P/120hz is dependent upon the graphic card support.


But, since you state you are using the Theater with a PS3, if the Theater Dipswitch#1 is set at 120Hz, the PS3 will be sending out 1280x720P/120hz to the HD67N. The thing that throws me is on page 46, where Optoma states the "video compatibility" is 720P/50/60.


Why they say you can do it via computer but not over regular video HDMI is puzzling. Get them to explain why the difference. Your DLP glasses will only operate at 120hz off the white dot sync pulse on the screen. Only the RF glasses will tune down to 60hz but that probably wasn't your original hope.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jagk* /forum/post/21455532
> 
> 
> also i can't select the dlp link under the 3D menu, could that be it?



What is available on the OSD screen depends on the format of the signal you are sending to the projector (Page 22). So tell us what you are outputting. What available 3D signals did the PS3 put in it's detection list?


Was 1280/720P/120hz in the list?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21455843
> 
> 
> The glasses shouldn't even work if dlp link is not turned on in the projector.



It sounds like he is not sending out 720/120 to the projector but then the manual double talks about the useage of 120hz. HD66s need 120 to enable their 3D OSD option in the menu.

*From another thread:*"Optoma now offer a firmware upgrade to update the HD67 to an HD67N (Nvidia 3D Vision Ready). For details of the process, please view below:"



Since I know nothing about Nvidia 3D Vision glasses, I assume they are DLP glasses and 120hz?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21470120
> 
> 
> It sounds like he is not sending out 720/120 to the projector but then the manual double talks about the useage of 120hz. HD66s need 120 to enable their 3D OSD option in the menu.
> 
> *From another thread:*"Optoma now offer a firmware upgrade to update the HD67 to an HD67N (Nvidia 3D Vision Ready). For details of the process, please view below:"
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know nothing about Nvidia 3D Vision glasses, I assume they are DLP glasses and 120hz?



I believe the Nvidia option is IR shutter glasses not DLP. The Nvidia option shuts off the DLP link flash that syncs the DLP link glasses.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fjser* /forum/post/21434985
> 
> 
> Hi all -
> 
> 
> Considering picking up one of the 3d-theaters, have a couple questions I'm hoping someone can help with.
> 
> 
> - I currently have a Mitsubishi HC5500 projector. This is a 3LCD projector. From what i understand the 3d theater will work with this. My bigger concern is lumens. This projector is rated at 1300 lumens. I am using it with a 90 inch screen and have it mounted about 7 1/2 feet back (towards the front of its rated throwing distance). The room only has one small window, and i do most of my playing (PS3) and watching at night, so ambient light is minimal. Ive read that the 3d cuts the lumens in half. Will this still be a decent experience with this projector? Ive never had a complaint about the brightness in non 3d viewing.
> 
> 
> - My receiver does not support passing hdmi 1.4. If I buy a splitter, I can split the signal between the receiver and the projector correct?




I think Brian Hampton on the one of the Displayer threads got by with 1000lumens and was satisfied. On 90" with your short throw distance you might be OK.


If you not interested in 7.1 audio, then you could output the Theater to your current AVR without splitting or using the digital audio outputs. The current

Theater is limited to 5.1 audio.


If you write Jonathan at VIP3D he might have a few Theater's left as most have been turned over to 3DNow for distribution. Explain to him your situation and he might allow you try it for 30 days or return.
[email protected] 



Don't expect an answer until after the CES is over though.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21470216
> 
> 
> I believe the Nvidia option is IR shutter glasses not DLP. The Nvidia option shuts off the DLP link flash that syncs the DLP link glasses.



His manual in the 3D option section indicates these choices:


Off/DLP-Link/IR


But since it is greyed-out then it would indicate the wrong format video signal.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21470265
> 
> 
> His manual in the 3D option section indicates these choices:
> 
> 
> Off/DLP-Link/IR
> 
> 
> But since it is greyed-out then it would indicate the wrong format video signal.



This is a problem with the monoprice converter. For some reason some Optoma projectors are not syncing up. Some think the newer firmware may be blocking use with anything other than the Optoma 3D-XL.


----------



## mkoss

there is no reason that the HD66 should'nt work with the monoprice since DLP link works just fine with the H5360 and it is not 60 hz but 120 hz. Something is fishy with Optoma.


----------



## mkoss

Also with the vip theater.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/21473017
> 
> 
> Also with the vip theater.



Not sure what you mean Mike. My Theater works great with the H5360.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21469838
> 
> 
> You would be able to use the 96Hz bracket of the Theater+ or whatever they decide to call the consumer version.
> 
> 
> As far as release dates something could probably happen earlier this year, as I would expect it would depend a lot of how far the existing stock of Theater's are reduced.
> 
> 
> Follow any of the CES news developments as Jonathan and 3DNow will be there with some other interesting hardware as well. Let's see what they demo and announce. The dual-projector hopefuls might be interested as well.



Thanks for the response. I read the CES Theater 3D Now processor article (1/8/12). Available in early spring is MUCH more like it. I will definitely try it out given that time frame. Does anyone have any idea of the (approx) price on this? $300?? $500?? More?? Less??


Seriously, if I had to wait until towards the end of the year, I probably would have forked out the dough for a new 3D projector. I'm hoping this will serve me as a bridge until prices go down and quality goes up. I am also, by the way, a dual projector "hopeful".......


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21477134
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. I read the CES Theater 3D Now processor article (1/8/12). Available in early spring is MUCH more like it. I will definitely try it out given that time frame. Does anyone have any idea of the (approx) price on this? $300?? $500?? More?? Less??
> 
> 
> Seriously, if I had to wait until towards the end of the year, I probably would have forked out the dough for a new 3D projector. I'm hoping this will serve me as a bridge until prices go down and quality goes up. I am also, by the way, a dual projector "hopeful".......



For those of you who are interested in the new 3D Now Theater model, check out

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/2784...hd-display.htm


----------



## clapple

 http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/2784...hd-display.htm 


Read the article and found no mention of if it requires active or passive glasses?


----------



## InCali





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clapple* /forum/post/21482496
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/2784...hd-display.htm
> 
> 
> Read the article and found no mention of if it requires active or passive glasses?



Active. If you're interested in passive, there's a VERY interesting thread under something like "Ulimate 3D projector" (or thereabouts). They basically talk about setting up a dual projector system. If you look into it, you'll learn a lot about polarization of light, filters, screens, etc.


I can see doing something like this in the future.......


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21425490
> 
> 
> As Rolls-Royce indicated there is no difference they are all the same version
> 
> made by Bit Cauldron.
> 
> 
> VIP3D will remain out of stock until they complete their transition with 3DNow.
> 
> 
> There are also in the midst of testing to release new versions of 3D glasses so there is no reason to stock the old design.



I think I read that the theater can use either RF or DLP glasses? By reading the above, it appears that the RF glasses (at least) are proprietary and (therefore) expensive. Is that also true for DLP glasses?


Is there a direct contact where I can get info? The webpage doesn't really seem to be active. I sent an email to "[email protected]", but never got an answer. If there's any chance of me getting my grubby little paws on one of these newer model theater units and testing it on my projector, I'd maim, kill, and pay to do it.....


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21507758
> 
> 
> I think I read that the theater can use either RF or DLP glasses? By reading the above, it appears that the RF glasses (at least) are proprietary and (therefore) expensive. Is that also true for DLP glasses?
> 
> 
> Is there a direct contact where I can get info? The webpage doesn't really seem to be active. I sent an email to "[email protected]", but never got an answer. If there's any chance of me getting my grubby little paws on one of these newer model theater units and testing it on my projector, I'd maim, kill, and pay to do it.....



Not sure what you mean by the newer model.


The current Theater is same as last year except now it has the 3DNow logo on it.


The next generation Theater's have not been released.


The DLP glasses need to be used with a DSP type display via DLP-Link. DLP-link glasses

are fixed to 120hz so the display has to support that frequency.


RF glasses are not so much proprietary but more flexible with a increased cost component.

DLP glasses come with their admirers and detracters in the area of color rendition brand dependent

if you peruse some of the other threads around AVS.


The Theater will work with Rf, IR, DLP-link depending on the video configuration to be used.


The new partnership with 3DVIP and 3DNow is in it's infancy, so I do not know whether their infrastructure is responding timely to questions at this stage.


Did you try 3DNow's 866 number?


If you wrote them last week they were probably tied up with CES work.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21508420
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by the newer model.
> 
> 
> The current Theater is same as last year except now it has the 3DNow logo on it.
> 
> 
> The next generation Theater's have not been released.
> 
> 
> The DLP glasses need to be used with a DSP type display via DLP-Link. DLP-link glasses
> 
> are fixed to 120hz so the display has to support that frequency.
> 
> 
> RF glasses are not so much proprietary but more flexible with a increased cost component.
> 
> DLP glasses come with their admirers and detracters in the area of color rendition brand dependent
> 
> if you peruse some of the other threads around AVS.
> 
> 
> The Theater will work with Rf, IR, DLP-link depending on the video configuration to be used.
> 
> 
> The new partnership with 3DVIP and 3DNow is in it's infancy, so I do not know whether their infrastructure is responding timely to questions at this stage.
> 
> 
> Did you try 3DNow's 866 number?
> 
> 
> If you wrote them last week they were probably tied up with CES work.



OK. I guess I got confused. I understood that "Last Year's" model utilized either 60 or 120Hz v-sync and that the "Newer" model was more robust in this area and had a 96Hz sync option (which is important to me). Does the current model support multiple sync options? If not, when will something like that be available?


Here's a recent link I found which gives some info:

http://www.avforums.com/tv/index.php?videoid=362


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21508420
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by the newer model.
> 
> 
> The current Theater is same as last year except now it has the 3DNow logo on it.
> 
> 
> The next generation Theater's have not been released.
> 
> 
> The DLP glasses need to be used with a DSP type display via DLP-Link. DLP-link glasses
> 
> are fixed to 120hz so the display has to support that frequency.
> 
> 
> RF glasses are not so much proprietary but more flexible with a increased cost component.
> 
> DLP glasses come with their admirers and detracters in the area of color rendition brand dependent
> 
> if you peruse some of the other threads around AVS.
> 
> 
> The Theater will work with Rf, IR, DLP-link depending on the video configuration to be used.
> 
> 
> The new partnership with 3DVIP and 3DNow is in it's infancy, so I do not know whether their infrastructure is responding timely to questions at this stage.
> 
> 
> Did you try 3DNow's 866 number?
> 
> 
> If you wrote them last week they were probably tied up with CES work.



Oh yeah....I wrote them back on 11/18/11 ([email protected]). Maybe that was too early??


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21511022
> 
> 
> OK. I guess I got confused. I understood that "Last Year's" model utilized either 60 or 120Hz v-sync and that the "Newer" model was more robust in this area and had a 96Hz sync option (which is important to me). Does the current model support multiple sync options? If not, when will something like that be available?
> 
> 
> Here's a recent link I found which gives some info:
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/tv/index.php?videoid=362



The newer model mentioned is the TheaterPlus and it has the frequency brackets mentioned earlier. It should be available later in 2012.


The regular and current Theater uses 60/120hz.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21511595
> 
> 
> The newer model mentioned is the TheaterPlus and it has the frequency brackets mentioned earlier. It should be available later in 2012.
> 
> 
> The regular and current Theater uses 60/120hz.



If "later" means late this year, I see a new 3D home projector in my future.....too bad. I would've bought something like that if it were available in the next couple months or so.....


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21511595
> 
> 
> The newer model mentioned is the TheaterPlus and it has the frequency brackets mentioned earlier. It should be available later in 2012.
> 
> 
> The regular and current Theater uses 60/120hz.



And, by the way, THANK YOU (as always) for clarifying all of this. It really is appreciated.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21511595
> 
> 
> The newer model mentioned is the TheaterPlus and it has the frequency brackets mentioned earlier. It should be available later in 2012.
> 
> 
> The regular and current Theater uses 60/120hz.



I managed to get some information from Doug Smith, Sales Director of 3DNow (more details to follow...). It appears that they will be releasing a product in February of this year which will support a 96Hz v-sync rate and will cost about $600 + $180 for a starter kit (emitter and 1 pair of glasses). I'll post some details as I get them.


If they are going to be generally available next month, it seems like SOMEONE must have gotten one in advance. If so, can you provide any feedback? I'm very curious about this product.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21516090
> 
> 
> I managed to get some information from Doug Smith, Sales Director of 3DNow (more details to follow...). It appears that they will be releasing a product in February of this year which will support a 96Hz v-sync rate and will cost about $600 + $180 for a starter kit (emitter and 1 pair of glasses). I'll post some details as I get them.
> 
> 
> If they are going to be generally available next month, it seems like SOMEONE must have gotten one in advance. If so, can you provide any feedback? I'm very curious about this product.



A little more information on the new 3D Now theater box....it should be available mid to late February. I spoke to Doug Smith and he told me if someone wanted to know exactly when they would be available they could email him at "[email protected]" and he would let them know. He said from 96Hz on up that there should be practically no loss of brightness or flicker and that improvements have been made over the last model for lower sync rates.


If anyone knows more, please advise.


----------



## thebard

Did he say whether the sync rate would be adjustable within a range, or just fixed increments?


My Optoma does 85hz, I believe, but not 96.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21518244
> 
> 
> Did he say whether the sync rate would be adjustable within a range, or just fixed increments?
> 
> 
> My Optoma does 85hz, I believe, but not 96.



Since the Optoma cannot = or go above 96 then the next sync point

would be 72hz. I have the same situation with my AE4000. I was told

that running 72hz instead of 60 makes a big difference in flicker, even

though on a percentage basis you might not think so. Since I tolerate

fine at 60 guess I won't complain at 72 either.


Also that would be in 1080P and 7.1 audio as well.


Those are fixed sync points, not incremental.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21518244
> 
> 
> Did he say whether the sync rate would be adjustable within a range, or just fixed increments?
> 
> 
> My Optoma does 85hz, I believe, but not 96.



I didn't ask about the fixed sync points, but, obviously others know more than I do. Speaking of my ignorance......I'm an engineer who knows very little about video. I've been looking into frames per second (fps) and v-sync rates.


On the surface it seems pretty self explanatory. It would appear that there is an advantage to having sync rates in multiples of 24 (72, 96, 120, etc.) because it matches up with fps. I came across some information which brings up a point (being the neophyte that I am) that I don't know the answer to. What are "active blanking" vertical pixel additions? From what I read, they seem to be 1/24th (45 of 1080) of the total pixels.


While I can talk to people all day about ethernet packets and electronics, I don't know much about video (though I'm learning more daily). My digging brings up some questions for me. Is a frame really 1125 (1080+45) pixels?


Does anyone know where I can find this information or does someone know the answer to this? I don't want to get off topic but am curious. Is the "active blanking" between every 1080 vertical pixels or every other? If this is part of the frame, this would appear to provide the tolerance for the speed of the active shutter glasses. Am I missing something??? If you think the speeds here are impressive (they are), I should talk to you about the lasers in laser printers sometime......


Oh yeah....Down with SOPA, PIPA, and those (hypocrites) who formerly supported it. For those who still do support it, I think you're misguided but don't have a problem with you.


----------



## Ronomy

I have had the 3D Theatre since I think April last year and it works great with Bluray but I just got a new Direct DVR that allows the Direct 3D stations to work. However espn3d and 3net say TV does not support content protection. N3D works just fine and Bluray works fine. What's wrong? Anybody run into this problem?


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21475535
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean Mike. My Theater works great with the H5360.



What i was saying is the hd66 should work with the monoprice and vip theater since they work with the h5360.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21525480
> 
> 
> I have had the 3D Theatre since I think April last year and it works great with Bluray but I just got a new Direct DVR that allows the Direct 3D stations to work. However espn3d and 3net say TV does not support content protection. N3D works just fine and Bluray works fine. What's wrong? Anybody run into this problem?



I don't have one yet (though I will soon) so I'm FAR from an expert, but I THINK the input to the Theater Box is supposed to be 1.4a compliant?? Is the DVR output 1.4a?? I don't know how robust the box is with regard to various inputs, but if there are other cable boxes which work (which I understand to be the case), maybe this is an issue with Direct? Sometimes, problems of this nature can be fixed with a firmware update. Maybe touch base with Direct tech support???


----------



## Ronomy

All is working now! My DVDO duo wasn't auto turning on hdcp. I forced it on for the HR23 and all 3D Channels work fine now.










Ron


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21525480
> 
> 
> I have had the 3D Theatre since I think April last year and it works great with Bluray but I just got a new Direct DVR that allows the Direct 3D stations to work. However espn3d and 3net say TV does not support content protection. N3D works just fine and Bluray works fine. What's wrong? Anybody run into this problem?



Google "HDCP Direct does not support content protection"


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21526898
> 
> 
> Google "HDCP Direct does not support content protection"



Second times a charm....


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21526899
> 
> 
> All is working now! My DVDO duo wasn't auto turning on hdcp. I forced it on for the HR23 and all 3D Channels work fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron



This part of the discussion brings up some questions that the detailed (always want to know everything about everything) part of me would like to understand more fully. It would appear that the 3D Now box has more than one operating mode and is able to distinguish various types of inputs and provide the appropriate output to a 1.3 HDMI device. My understanding is that the output of a 3D Blu Ray player uses what is known as frame packing which essentially puts two full 1080p "frames" (for lack of a better word) into one by utilizing the HDMI 1.4 (a?) specification (capable of transmitting receiving 4096x2160). These "packed" frames are separated from each other by "active blanking" (equal to 45 horizontal lines). I'm assuming the reason that the 3D Now box is able to provide full 1080p is by separating these two images and transmitting them sequentially via the HDMI 1.3 output. Do I have that essentially correct? If so, it means that same information comes to a HDMI 1.3 compliant TV/projector, but at half the number of frames. Depending on the refresh rate, this may or may not be noticeable.


As far as getting other (lower resolution...I think) 3D formats and how those are handled, I haven't really thought about how that works, but, again, would like to know.


But I digress.....The way this is appears to be handled brings up a couple of questions to me. If I currently have my projector connected to my (2D) Blu Ray DVD (I will replace it with a 3D DVD once I get the 3D Now box), I shouldn't have to replace the HDMI cable as long as it currently works without any problems. True? In other words, because I'm just using a HDMI 1.3 device, a standard category 1 HDMI cable should work.


The other issue which occurs to me is this....The HDMI 1.4 standard requires 4096x2160 (as I understand it). Is the difference between 1.4 and 1.4a have to do with supporting the higher vertical pixel resolution (45 in this particular case) required by the various frame packing formats?


I'm new at video, so I've probably got some things wrong. Any corrections or confirmations would be appreciated.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21541384
> 
> 
> This part of the discussion brings up some questions that the detailed (always want to know everything about everything) part of me would like to understand more fully. It would appear that the 3D Now box has more than one operating mode and is able to distinguish various types of inputs and provide the appropriate output to a 1.3 HDMI device. My understanding is that the output of a 3D Blu Ray player uses what is known as frame packing which essentially puts two full 1080p "frames" (for lack of a better word) into one by utilizing the HDMI 1.4 (a?) specification (capable of transmitting receiving 4096x2160). These "packed" frames are separated from each other by "active blanking" (equal to 45 horizontal lines). I'm assuming the reason that the 3D Now box is able to provide full 1080p is by separating these two images and transmitting them sequentially via the HDMI 1.3 output. Do I have that essentially correct? If so, it means that same information comes to a HDMI 1.3 compliant TV/projector, but at half the number of frames. Depending on the refresh rate, this may or may not be noticeable.
> 
> 
> As far as getting other (lower resolution...I think) 3D formats and how those are handled, I haven't really thought about how that works, but, again, would like to know.
> 
> 
> But I digress.....The way this is appears to be handled brings up a couple of questions to me. If I currently have my projector connected to my (2D) Blu Ray DVD (I will replace it with a 3D DVD once I get the 3D Now box), I shouldn't have to replace the HDMI cable as long as it currently works without any problems. True? In other words, because I'm just using a HDMI 1.3 device, a standard category 1 HDMI cable should work.
> 
> 
> The other issue which occurs to me is this....The HDMI 1.4 standard requires 4096x2160 (as I understand it). Is the difference between 1.4 and 1.4a have to do with supporting the higher vertical pixel resolution (45 in this particular case) required by the various frame packing formats?
> 
> 
> I'm new at video, so I've probably got some things wrong. Any corrections or confirmations would be appreciated.




The Directv receivers don't use frame pack 3D. Its SBS and maybe Over/Under depending on the station. Not sure if Directv uses exclusively SBS or not. You don't need the 1.4 spec cable for that.


Plus most shorter cables under 12 feet even if they are HDMI 1.0 versions should work with frame packed 3D video. Its only a bandwidth problem if the cable isn't manufactured very well and the cable has excessive signal reflections.


I have a BlueJeans HDMI 1.0 cable I purchased in the 2004/2005 time frame that passes 1080p/60 in deep color 36 bit just fine! It probably works fine with frame packed too although my PS3 isn't connected to that cable so i have not tried it.


I do think I am lucky I happend to get a very good 1.0 cable at the time I bought it. I have heard about other more expensive cables where some samples fail even passing only 1080p/60, 24 bit color in shorter lengths than my 43 foot 1.0 spec cable and made by BlueJeans cable. A friend of mine had this problem a few years ago. He probably just got a bad cable. I have never had any problems with BlueJeans cables.


I have also passed frame packed through a Monoprice HDMI 1.3 switcher with no issues.


Ron


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21541916
> 
> 
> The Directv receivers don't use frame pack 3D. Its SBS and maybe Over/Under depending on the station. Not sure if Directv uses exclusively SBS or not. You don't need the 1.4 spec cable for that.
> 
> 
> Plus most shorter cables under 12 feet even if they are HDMI 1.0 versions should work with frame packed 3D video. Its only a bandwidth problem if the cable isn't manufactured very well and the cable has excessive signal reflections.
> 
> 
> I have a BlueJeans HDMI 1.0 cable I purchased in the 2004/2005 time frame that passes 1080p/60 in deep color 36 bit just fine! It probably works fine with frame packed too although my PS3 isn't connected to that cable so i have not tried it.
> 
> 
> I do think I am lucky I happend to get a very good 1.0 cable at the time I bought it. I have heard about other more expensive cables where some samples fail even passing only 1080p/60, 24 bit color in shorter lengths than my 43 foot 1.0 spec cable and made by BlueJeans cable. A friend of mine had this problem a few years ago. He probably just got a bad cable. I have never had any problems with BlueJeans cables.
> 
> 
> I have also passed frame packed through a Monoprice HDMI 1.3 switcher with no issues.
> 
> 
> Ron



As far as frame packing goes, I was talking about the 3D Blu Ray player. I realize the cable/satellite receivers don't use it. When I check the resolution watching Blu Ray (3D or otherwise....I have a 3D TV in addition to the projector), I get "1080p", when watching HD channels, I get 1080i. Not sure what other cable companies do.


My cables from my DVD and DVR are, by necessity, 40+ feet. I just wanted to make sure that I didn't have to get new ones. I can't see why I should have to. My projector is still 1.3 compliant and I shouldn't need a category 2 cable (at least as far as I can surmise).


I'm just learning about the details of this stuff and think I'm on the right track, but I'm figuring it out in a vacuum and will be stunned if I don't have some misunderstandings along the way.


----------



## thebard

Any news on my earlier question? Will the 3dNow support intermediate sync rates, or only 60 - 96 - 120hz?


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21542617
> 
> 
> Any news on my earlier question? Will the 3dNow support intermediate sync rates, or only 60 - 96 - 120hz?



The word I got from the Sales Director of 3DNow says the new box (Theater + said to be available sometime in February) supports 60, 72, 96, 120Hz. It is $599 plus $179 for a starter kit (emitter and pair of glasses). Additional glasses are $129. The emitter I already have (at least) won't work. It appears that the emitter and glasses are proprietary, but I'm not 100% sure of that.


I'm waiting for an answer as to whether the sync issue experienced on some displays has been fixed. Will post when I hear.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21542708
> 
> 
> The word I got from the Sales Director of 3DNow says the new box (Theater + said to be available sometime in February) supports 60, 72, 96, 120Hz. It is $599 plus $179 for a starter kit (emitter and pair of glasses). Additional glasses are $129. The emitter I already have (at least) won't work. It appears that the emitter and glasses are proprietary, but I'm not 100% sure of that.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for an answer as to whether the sync issue experienced on some displays has been fixed. Will post when I hear.



That's a shame. I'm using the VIP with an Optoma hd70, which will support 85hz but no higher.


At that price, I'll probably look at upgrading to a full 3D projector instead; maybe the BenQ when it comes down a bit in price.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21542189
> 
> 
> As far as frame packing goes, I was talking about the 3D Blu Ray player. I realize the cable/satellite receivers don't use it. When I check the resolution watching Blu Ray (3D or otherwise....I have a 3D TV in addition to the projector), I get "1080p", when watching HD channels, I get 1080i. Not sure what other cable companies do.
> 
> 
> My cables from my DVD and DVR are, by necessity, 40+ feet. I just wanted to make sure that I didn't have to get new ones. I can't see why I should have to. My projector is still 1.3 compliant and I shouldn't need a category 2 cable (at least as far as I can surmise).
> 
> 
> I'm just learning about the details of this stuff and think I'm on the right track, but I'm figuring it out in a vacuum and will be stunned if I don't have some misunderstandings along the way.



I understand...I was just making a point that your older cables may work fine.


----------



## eqzitara

Can some1 explain to me why people have 3d vip theatres and also have 3D projectors? I don't understand why. I would understand getting the 3d vip gamer with a 3d projector but I dont understand the benefit of the theatre. Can someone explain?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eqzitara* /forum/post/21544171
> 
> 
> Can some1 explain to me why people have 3d vip theatres and also have 3D projectors? I don't understand why. I would understand getting the 3d vip gamer with a 3d projector but I dont understand the benefit of the theatre. Can someone explain?



As in the case of projectors and other displays the so-called "3D Ready" was not really ready. For instance, some units could only get 3D from a computer and were not compatible with 3D BluRay. Or they could not handle 3D sidebyside and top2bottom. Basically the Theater makes those conversions possible. For instance Samsung made their 3D Ready rear projection DLP tvs but left owners in the cold and abandoned support. Those customers had to rely on a Mitsubishi solution for 3D. See the AVS Samsung HL65A750 threads if you wish to see what I mean.


Most brands made from 2011 are really 3D capable, the purchaser would need to do due diligence to determine if they handle the main three forms of 3D content formats. The Theater product fills the gap for somewhat older displays to maintain compatibility but it is not 100% for all displays.


The Theater also makes possible 3D viewing of BluRay 3D titles to non-3D capable displays as well.


It is not a 2D-3D conversion type system. It is not fool proof for all displays as some video displays have their own inherent weakness in maintaining frame-lock with the 3D signal. If considering check this forum or contact 3DVIP to see if your particular display may have that issue.


The Gamer has been discontinued and did not support SBS and T2B 3D. With 3DNow taking over distribution of the 3DVIP products new developments of the hardware are on the way.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21542708
> 
> 
> The word I got from the Sales Director of 3DNow says the new box (Theater + said to be available sometime in February) supports 60, 72, 96, 120Hz. It is $599 plus $179 for a starter kit (emitter and pair of glasses). Additional glasses are $129. The emitter I already have (at least) won't work. It appears that the emitter and glasses are proprietary, but I'm not 100% sure of that.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for an answer as to whether the sync issue experienced on some displays has been fixed. Will post when I hear.



Make sure the response you got from 3DNow sales was NOT in reference to the CI (commercial installers) version. That model has particular features that most of us will not require and hence it's higher costs. I suspect that is the case since you were given a February time frame.


As far as sync issues, it is a weakness or product for each particular display and is not caused at this point by the VIP or 3DNow hardware. Some manufacturers have been helpful in providing firmware to correct that issue and then there are some that don't care.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21542617
> 
> 
> Any news on my earlier question? Will the 3dNow support intermediate sync rates, or only 60 - 96 - 120hz?



If I understand you correctly it sounds like you are interested in incremental syncing: 61,62,63,.....all the way up to 120Hz? That would not be the case for the TheaterPlus. If your Vsync falls within it's stated brackets you will be limited by your Vsync below the next highest sync bracket.


You left out one bracket BTW. Should be 60-72-96-120.


For instance, a lot of projectors have a max Vsync of 85hz. so they will operate at 72hz since it cannot reach the 96hz threshold. If the unit does 100 then it will operate at 96. At least this is how it was explained to me.


In my case Panny AE4000, I will be at 72. I will take 72 over 60 any day. Plus throw in 1080P as well.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21542771
> 
> 
> That's a shame. I'm using the VIP with an Optoma hd70, which will support 85hz but no higher.
> 
> 
> At that price, I'll probably look at upgrading to a full 3D projector instead; maybe the BenQ when it comes down a bit in price.



Yeah.....it IS kind of pricey. If I had already sunk money into the 60/120Hz model, I would probably do the same. Now I'm glad I waited, but I did a lot of squirming over the last 6 or so months. Had my projector (50-100Hz) been able to support 120Hz, it would have been a no-brainer for me.


I don't know what the difference between 60 and 72Hz would look like, but people who know more than I do say it's substantial. It would be nice to see what it would look like before buying.....


Maybe you could get a decent price for your VIP box?? I was able to weasel my projector (and space which is in the garage) out of pure creativity (IMHO!!!!). My wife had been on me to clean out the garage, so I had a HUGE yard sale and got rid of all kinds of things I almost never used anymore (cement mixer, scaffolding, old electronics, etc.) and made about $1,500. When I say "I made", I should really say "we made"......in any case, my wife wanted a new couch for the living room. Of course I didn't want to just throw out the old one.....how to put it to good use??? "Honey, maybe we should put the old couch/chaise in the garage and set up a home theater? The kids would love to be able to invite their friends over for a movie night." Now of course, I had been researching prices for about 2 months and knew EXACTLY what I wanted and how much it was going to cost. I think bringing in the kids was the tipping point....one of my prouder moments....the kids almost never use the HT. Insta Haven!


Bought the wife a nice Xmas present and got pants, shirts and socks..... Insta 3DNow box!!!


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21545431
> 
> 
> Make sure the response you got from 3DNow sales was NOT in reference to the CI (commercial installers) version. That model has particular features that most of us will not require and hence it's higher costs. I suspect that is the case since you were given a February time frame.
> 
> 
> As far as sync issues, it is a weakness or product for each particular display and is not caused at this point by the VIP or 3DNow hardware. Some manufacturers have been helpful in providing firmware to correct that issue and then there are some that don't care.



Thanks for the tip....much appreciated. I will check it out. As for the frame lock issue, the sales guy "thinks" they were able to do a work around to fix the problem. I'm supposed to hear back from someone named Johnathan for confirmation. it's kind of hard to see how the failure of a display to lock sync could be fixed from the 3D Now side, but there are some pretty clever people out there....we'll see.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21545431
> 
> 
> Make sure the response you got from 3DNow sales was NOT in reference to the CI (commercial installers) version. That model has particular features that most of us will not require and hence it's higher costs. I suspect that is the case since you were given a February time frame.
> 
> 
> As far as sync issues, it is a weakness or product for each particular display and is not caused at this point by the VIP or 3DNow hardware. Some manufacturers have been helpful in providing firmware to correct that issue and then there are some that don't care.



I have some interesting news.....I asked specifically about whether there was a separate consumer/custom installer box. I was told that according to discussions with engineering, the version to be released in February will support the addition of 72 and 96Hz. The next product (probably available during the summer) would be a distributed system which would allow multiple 2D displays to show 3D content (more expensive and would require a matrix unit). These are engineering plans, which, as I well know, should never be considered gospel.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21546173
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip....much appreciated. I will check it out. As for the frame lock issue, the sales guy "thinks" they were able to do a work around to fix the problem. I'm supposed to hear back from someone named Johnathan for confirmation. it's kind of hard to see how the failure of a display to lock sync could be fixed from the 3D Now side, but there are some pretty clever people out there....we'll see.



Not likely, as my Samsung HL61A750 DLP TV has the frame lock issue and last I heard from VIP3D was they could not correct it from their end. I know Samsung won't bother.


So instead, I use it with a Panasonic AE4000 at 60hz and am Acer H5360 at 120hz.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21548230
> 
> 
> Not likely, as my Samsung HL61A750 DLP TV has the frame lock issue and last I heard from VIP3D was they could not correct it from their end. I know Samsung won't bother.
> 
> 
> So instead, I use it with a Panasonic AE4000 at 60hz and am Acer H5360 at 120hz.



I still haven't heard from Jonathan (I think he's the guy I saw on YouTube talking about the product) as to whether it really has been fixed from their end and agree that it seems unlikely. I have, however, been in the field of electronics for more years than I care to remember and have seen some pretty clever patches and workarounds.


I was intrigued by the two projectors you use. They have different resolutions and the one with lower resolution has the higher refresh rate. Which, overall, looks better to you? I think you mentioned that there is a slight flicker at 60Hz?? Can you see the lower resolution of the Acer?


What would be a really nice feature of the 3D Now product would be two inputs/outputs (I suppose that's the point of the rumored summer release, but something in between would be nice). As it stands now, I think I'll need to get a HDMI switch between the cable/DVD and the Theater + (or whatever it's called) box and just use a single input to my projector (I'm using two separate ones now). I suppose I could just physically unplug and plug shorty HDMI cables to the 3D Now box, but a switch would be more convenient and likely cause less problems over the long haul due to excessive wear. Anybody know of any good switches for a reasonable price?


How do you connect your two projectors?


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21548230
> 
> 
> Not likely, as my Samsung HL61A750 DLP TV has the frame lock issue and last I heard from VIP3D was they could not correct it from their end. I know Samsung won't bother.
> 
> 
> So instead, I use it with a Panasonic AE4000 at 60hz and am Acer H5360 at 120hz.



Has anyone compiled a list of what displays work/don't work? I have a Sanyo PLV-Z2000. Anyone know whether Sanyo has this problem or not?


----------



## skyfiction

finally I order a 3D-VIP displayer at the beginning of Jan/2012 but as today, I even don't know it shipped yet......~_~ .....


the thing I can do is only keep waiting, although I already get 2 RF glasses and emitter but without the Displayer I can do Nothing.....


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21551112
> 
> 
> I still haven't heard from Jonathan (I think he's the guy I saw on YouTube talking about the product) as to whether it really has been fixed from their end and agree that it seems unlikely. I have, however, been in the field of electronics for more years than I care to remember and have seen some pretty clever patches and workarounds.
> 
> 
> I was intrigued by the two projectors you use. They have different resolutions and the one with lower resolution has the higher refresh rate. Which, overall, looks better to you? I think you mentioned that there is a slight flicker at 60Hz?? Can you see the lower resolution of the Acer?
> 
> 
> What would be a really nice feature of the 3D Now product would be two inputs/outputs (I suppose that's the point of the rumored summer release, but something in between would be nice). As it stands now, I think I'll need to get a HDMI switch between the cable/DVD and the Theater + (or whatever it's called) box and just use a single input to my projector (I'm using two separate ones now). I suppose I could just physically unplug and plug shorty HDMI cables to the 3D Now box, but a switch would be more convenient and likely cause less problems over the long haul due to excessive wear. Anybody know of any good switches for a reasonable price?
> 
> 
> How do you connect your two projectors?



Since the Theater outputs 3D at 1280x720P to either projector, resolution-wise they look about the same. The Acer has the big edge at 120hz (no flicker) and the higher DLP brightness level. Even though I tolerate the 60hz 3D it is a more comfortable experience for my 64 year old eyes at 120. If you are not in any hurry you could just hold out for the 1080P version. I am not convinced on firm pricing for this years product as yet.


I use the Acer on a 16x9 high power and the Panny on a 2.35 Carada screen. They are switched by a Monoprice HDMI Matrix switcher that is near the two projectors. Depending on the type of movie determines my choice of projectors and screens.


If a person wanted to put together a large screen 3D system at a reasonable price using the Acer H5360 or Optoma HD66 with a Da-Lite HP pull down screen and Theater combo would give a large viewing experience for the money. You could spend about the same money trying to accomplish that with a 55-65+ inch 3D Ready range TVs but have less immersion.


Main thing with having projectors is the environment without having intrusive light sources from other areas entering the viewing area.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21568556
> 
> 
> finally I order a 3D-VIP displayer at the beginning of Jan/2012 but as today, I even don't know it shipped yet......~_~ .....
> 
> 
> the thing I can do is only keep waiting, although I already get 2 RF glasses and emitter but without the Displayer I can do Nothing.....



Where did you order it?


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21569251
> 
> 
> Since the Theater outputs 3D at 1280x720P to either projector, resolution-wise they look about the same. The Acer has the big edge at 120hz (no flicker) and the higher DLP brightness level. Even though I tolerate the 60hz 3D it is a more comfortable experience for my 64 year old eyes at 120. If you are not in any hurry you could just hold out for the 1080P version. I am not convinced on firm pricing for this years product as yet.
> 
> 
> I use the Acer on a 16x9 high power and the Panny on a 2.35 Carada screen. They are switched by a Monoprice HDMI Matrix switcher that is near the two projectors. Depending on the type of movie determines my choice of projectors and screens.
> 
> 
> If a person wanted to put together a large screen 3D system at a reasonable price using the Acer H5360 or Optoma HD66 with a Da-Lite HP pull down screen and Theater combo would give a large viewing experience for the money. You could spend about the same money trying to accomplish that with a 55-65+ inch 3D Ready range TVs but have less immersion.
> 
> 
> Main thing with having projectors is the environment without having intrusive light sources from other areas entering the viewing area.



I'd forgotten. The old displayer doesn't do 1080p. Thanks for the info on the switcher. That's about what I figured and will get one. I really like my Sanyo and I can basically make the environment pitch black. When the lights are down and the heavy drapes are pulled and secured, it looks frelling great. Just hope it doesn't have the sync issue. The specs specifically say 50-100Hz, so it APPEARS like it should be able to lock. We'll see. Maybe this guy Jonathan will have more info.


----------



## SgtVideo

With some of the commentary and literature regarding the 3DNow upcoming product line I was able to make contact to get better clarification regarding the Theater product line for 2012.


Either a representative from either 3DNow or 3DVIP will hopefully post information that will help clear up some of discussions in the past threads. So I look forward to that as I am getting a little confused myself between the capabilities of Theater and Theater+










It sounds like there is a revision of the current Theater that I am not clear about, so I look forward to what is revealed on that subject in a few days.


----------



## acem77

Has anyone used the VIP on a passive tv like an LG, vizio or toshiba?


I would think you could have the best of both worlds.

Cheap(great for groups of people watching) native passive support a with a softer image no flicker.

Or a sharper more expensive solution with some flicker. I was thinking of using this set up for myself when I really want that extra edge in the video.


I had the VIP and returned it because it did not work my ps3 and old Samsung tv. The tv would not detect 1080p, only 720p and 1080ips3 with vip hated this,

I just bought a LG55LW6500.


I enjoy the set but sometimes I think id like to have that sharper video active supports since the screen will not half the resolution when in its native passive mod

The set is rated at 240HZ so it should handle the VIP with minimal flicker..


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21577627
> 
> 
> With some of the commentary and literature regarding the 3DNow upcoming product line I was able to make contact to get better clarification regarding the Theater product line for 2012.
> 
> 
> Either a representative from either 3DNow or 3DVIP will hopefully post information that will help clear up some of discussions in the past threads. So I look forward to that as I am getting a little confused myself between the capabilities of Theater and Theater+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like there is a revision of the current Theater that I am not clear about, so I look forward to what is revealed on that subject in a few days.



Thanks for that! You've obviously got more juice that I do (I'm sorta like that plum that's been in the sun for too long.....). I've tried writing someone named Jonathan (who I'm sure has better things to do than answer my inane questions), but haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21577627
> 
> 
> With some of the commentary and literature regarding the 3DNow upcoming product line I was able to make contact to get better clarification regarding the Theater product line for 2012.
> 
> 
> Either a representative from either 3DNow or 3DVIP will hopefully post information that will help clear up some of discussions in the past threads. So I look forward to that as I am getting a little confused myself between the capabilities of Theater and Theater+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like there is a revision of the current Theater that I am not clear about, so I look forward to what is revealed on that subject in a few days.



Maybe we can also get a definitive answer about the frame lock "problem", whether some clever person solved it (I know....doubtful), or if there is some sort of "known worky" and/or "known no-worky" list of displays.


----------



## InCali

I think I just saved myself a lot of money. I looked closely through the owner's manual of my projector (adds new meaning to RTFM) and saw this:


D-1080i 1920x1080 − 59.94/60

D-1080i 1920x1080 − 50.00

D-1080p 1920x1080 − 59.94/60

D-1080p 1920x1080 − 50.00

D-1080p 1920x1080 − 24.00


These are the vertical sync rates the projector is known to accept for a given resolution. There is also a note which states:


"Note:

You might be able to project images even when signals other than above are inputted, however the functions of the projector could be limited."


It appears I'm guaranteed 60Hz and maybe more (doubt it)??? The question is "is it worth spending the extra dough and taking a chance"? I'm leaning towards trying the lower end model (depending on the forthcoming clarifications) and, if I don't like it, selling my projector and getting a model which will handle the 120Hz.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21583205
> 
> 
> I think I just saved myself a lot of money. I looked closely through the owner's manual of my projector (adds new meaning to RTFM) and saw this:
> 
> 
> D-1080i 1920x1080 − 59.94/60
> 
> D-1080i 1920x1080 − 50.00
> 
> D-1080p 1920x1080 − 59.94/60
> 
> D-1080p 1920x1080 − 50.00
> 
> D-1080p 1920x1080 − 24.00
> 
> 
> These are the vertical sync rates the projector is known to accept for a given resolution. There is also a note which states:
> 
> 
> "Note:
> 
> You might be able to project images even when signals other than above are inputted, however the functions of the projector could be limited."
> 
> 
> It appears I'm guaranteed 60Hz and maybe more (doubt it)??? The question is "is it worth spending the extra dough and taking a chance"? I'm leaning towards trying the lower end model (depending on the forthcoming clarifications) and, if I don't like it, selling my projector and getting a model which will handle the 120Hz.



I was one of the guys who couldn't get my JVC RS1 to work at 60hz. Jonathan tried to do what he could for me but **** out of luck. So I use my RS1 for 2D and picked up an Acer H5360 dlp 3D ready projector for 3D. I have been very happy with my dual setup plus no flicker. Once you see big 3D image with no flicker or ghosting its hard to try something else. Also the Acer is very bright.


Ron


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21581138
> 
> 
> Thanks for that! You've obviously got more juice that I do (I'm sorta like that plum that's been in the sun for too long.....). I've tried writing someone named Jonathan (who I'm sure has better things to do than answer my inane questions), but haven't gotten a response yet.



Only because I've done beta testing for them and Bit Cauldron.


Jonathan is one of the prime partners of 3DVIP. His time has been tied up with the ongoing changes in the joint venture with 3DNow. That's why things I've previously known have been revised before I knew about it. The new brochure is one of them. If this Theater is a new a version as it appears to be, then the question remains will there also be a version of it with the other frequency brackets.


Hopefully we can get an idea if they reveal that on here. A lot depends on whether the remaining design is depleted enough before going public on a new model and jeopardizing the sales of the earlier model.


Have you already tried your questions in here that haven't been answered?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21583205
> 
> 
> I think I just saved myself a lot of money. I looked closely through the owner's manual of my projector (adds new meaning to RTFM) and saw this:
> 
> 
> D-1080i 1920x1080 − 59.94/60
> 
> D-1080i 1920x1080 − 50.00
> 
> D-1080p 1920x1080 − 59.94/60
> 
> D-1080p 1920x1080 − 50.00
> 
> D-1080p 1920x1080 − 24.00
> 
> 
> These are the vertical sync rates the projector is known to accept for a given resolution. There is also a note which states:
> 
> 
> "Note:
> 
> •You might be able to project images even when signals other than above are inputted, however the functions of the projector could be limited."
> 
> 
> It appears I'm guaranteed 60Hz and maybe more (doubt it)??? The question is "is it worth spending the extra dough and taking a chance"? I'm leaning towards trying the lower end model (depending on the forthcoming clarifications) and, if I don't like it, selling my projector and getting a model which will handle the 120Hz.



Your projector will still do a fine job for BluRay in it's current form. Why not just add something like the Acer H5360 which will give 1280x720P/120 3D in native form and keep your current projector? More than likely your projector maximum Vsync will reach 85hz, so you could use the 72hz bracket if it turns out it is an economic option for which ever converter device has those options.


I ended up mounting one above my AE4000, I just put a box above the AE4000 since the H5360 has a top down image offset and it's small and light. When done I just put it away. Like Ronomy says it's hard to watch 60Hz 3D when you've watched it on the Acer at 120.


In my setup I have an expanded entertainment furniture system which surrounds a 61" Samsung RP DLP TV. Attached to it I have 5' of thin aluminum strip hangers to support an 88" 2.35 Carada screen. I just hang the Carada screen when 2.35 is desired and align it's registry marks for center to the Panasonic projector. When done it is removed. Above all that is a pulldown Da-Lite 92" 16x9 High Power screen for use with either the Panasonic or the H5360. That way I gave myself a lot of viewing options. It can be configured in minutes.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21585532
> 
> 
> Only because I've done beta testing for them and Bit Cauldron.
> 
> 
> Jonathan is one of the prime partners of 3DVIP. His time has been tied up with the ongoing changes in the joint venture with 3DNow. That's why things I've previously known have been revised before I knew about it. The new brochure is one of them. If this Theater is a new a version as it appears to be, then the question remains will there also be a version of it with the other frequency brackets.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we can get an idea if they reveal that on here. A lot depends on whether the remaining design is depleted enough before going public on a new model and jeopardizing the sales of the earlier model.
> 
> 
> Have you already tried your questions in here that haven't been answered?



The main question I had was to ask whether or not the frame lock issue had been fixed (though I don't see how it could be, the supplier side of the business thought it had, so I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask).


The other question I had was how the device itself worked. I'm trying to wrap my head around the packed frame to 1.3 compliant frame. I think I have it figured out, but am not sure. There's really nothing out "there" that I could find which spells it out. The details are their business, but, essentially, I think either the resolution or the frame rate gets cut in half. As the "soon-to-be" box does 1080p, I'm assuming the frame rate to the 1.3 display gets halved relative to the 1.4a input (that's why refresh rate is so important). Just morbid curiosity on my part......


I am DETERMINED to find a bridge to 3D for my projector system (I have 3d in my living room in the form of a 73" Mits) until passive become affordable (I've read the entire "Ultimate 3D Projection System" thread and found it fascinating, but with good filters, screens, two projectors, etc. it's somewhat out of my price range right now as are the new, single projector passive systems.). The 3DNow/VIP solution looks like the smartest solution for the dollar if I can find an acceptable projector with a 120Hz refresh rate. I would get an Acer, I suppose, but I'm a little hesitant about the lower resolution. I'm the guy who sits in the 3rd row at the IMAX theater (not the fake mini max at the AMC theater) and figure I'll set up my furniture about 12" (maybe a little more) from my 10" screen. I want to be sure the resolution doesn't become an issue.


To that end, I did some pretty extensive searching last night for a reasonably priced (even used) 1080p projector with a refresh rate of 120Hz and didn't come up with much. Hopefully, I can find some help here. I was also thinking that this guy Jonathan must have tested about a gazillion projectors and might have some thoughts about what seems to work best from his testing (I understand....no promises) or the specs of what's out there. Maybe someone (Jonathan) could include in the upcoming "clarification" post the specs of several projectors (resolution and refresh rate). We could then at least read the reviews, look at prices, and decide which way to go. Maybe everyone could share what they know and we could create a spreadsheet of specs so other people don't have to go through all of the hassle.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21545475
> 
> 
> In my case Panny AE4000, I will be at 72. I will take 72 over 60 any day...



Is the difference that much? I only have my setup to base it on.


I mean, for $600 you're going from 30hz per eye to 36...


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21587328
> 
> 
> Is the difference that much? I only have my setup to base it on.
> 
> 
> I mean, for $600 you're going from 30hz per eye to 36...



I only have Jonathan's opinion since he has tested it at 72 that flicker is greatly reduced. I wonder too myself as that only seems like a 20% improvement over 60. But then how hard is it to fool the eye? A magician's hand certainly can at a slower rate.


Would I want to keep my AE4000 with an upgrade such as that? Maybe, as I have less than 100 hours on a $2k projector. Plus it would restore it's full resolution. I'm sure everyone would evaluate that differently with respect to their current setup.


----------



## jyv1214

if anybody's interested, i have a vip 3d theater w/rf receiver(no glasses) for sale. pm me for price


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21587941
> 
> 
> I only have Jonathan's opinion since he has tested it at 72 that flicker is greatly reduced. I wonder too myself as that only seems like a 20% improvement over 60. But then how hard is it to fool the eye? A magician's hand certainly can at a slower rate.
> 
> 
> Would I want to keep my AE4000 with an upgrade such as that? Maybe, as I have less than 100 hours on a $2k projector. Plus it would restore it's full resolution. I'm sure everyone would evaluate that differently with respect to their current setup.



I would like to know which projectors have been tested at all of the refresh rates above 60Hz and get a general idea of what I can expect at any given refresh rate (again, no promises expected). Given that information, it's easy to check the resolution of the projectors. To date, I have found exactly 2 projectors with a 120Hz refresh rate which are 1080p. They are both high end projectors (JVC and Sony) which cost in excess (easily) of 5K. Maybe other lower cost projectors work at higher refresh rates even though the specs don't guarantee it??? If so, I'm willing to take a shot.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21594304
> 
> 
> I would like to know which projectors have been tested at all of the refresh rates above 60Hz and get a general idea of what I can expect at any given refresh rate (again, no promises expected). Given that information, it's easy to check the resolution of the projectors. To date, I have found exactly 2 projectors with a 120Hz refresh rate which are 1080p. They are both high end projectors (JVC and Sony) which cost in excess (easily) of 5K. Maybe other lower cost projectors work at higher refresh rates even though the specs don't guarantee it??? If so, I'm willing to take a shot.



Not really, you input an inappropriate signal you get a blank screen. If they don't specify 120hz at the input then it's blank.


Also the sets that claim 120 and 240hz in truemotion and other ways of stating upscales, if they don't take 120 at the input, same deal. Terms like truemotion and such are internal process scaling and not the same as taking at the input source. Most manufacturers pretty much state refresh rate relative to resolution in their charts. So if you don't see it listed pretty much count it out.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21594372
> 
> 
> Not really, you input an inappropriate signal you get a blank screen. If they don't specify 120hz at the input then it's blank.
> 
> 
> Also the sets that claim 120 and 240hz in truemotion and other ways of stating upscales, if they don't take 120 at the input, same deal. Terms like truemotion and such are internal process scaling and not the same as taking at the input source. Most manufacturers pretty much state refresh rate relative to resolution in their charts. So if you don't see it listed pretty much count it out.



Oh man....I have a lot to learn. I read somewhere that just because the spec said "60Hz", at a given resolution, that a projector might be able handle a higher v-sync rate. In certain IEEE ethernet standards, for example, (and not analogous because we're dealing with loss rather than a frequency lock) you can exceed specified cable lengths and (often) you can still communicate. The idea being that the engineering specs "can" be exceeded, but, if you exceed them, all bets are off.


What I'm looking for is a relatively inexpensive solution which will give me adequate resolution, brightness, and lack of "flicker". I like the idea the 3DNow/VIP group has come up with (very, very clever as I see it). What I'm doing is weighing the cost of buying a new 3D system (Panasonic and Epson both have projectors at about $2700 and dropping from what I can tell) against saving some $$$ which would essentially buy me a bridge until a passive system drops into a price range that doesn't strike fear into my heart.


In addition, I would love to know if there are resources out there I can use to educate myself with regard to the technical details of video/audio transmission (esp as it relates to the transmission of signal between video source to display).


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21594637
> 
> 
> Oh man....I have a lot to learn. I read somewhere that just because the spec said "60Hz", at a given resolution, that a projector might be able handle a higher v-sync rate. In certain IEEE ethernet standards, for example, (and not analogous because we're dealing with loss rather than a frequency lock) you can exceed specified cable lengths and (often) you can still communicate. The idea being that the engineering specs "can" be exceeded, but, if you exceed them, all bets are off.
> 
> 
> What I'm looking for is a relatively inexpensive solution which will give me adequate resolution, brightness, and lack of "flicker". I like the idea the 3DNow/VIP group has come up with (very, very clever as I see it). What I'm doing is weighing the cost of buying a new 3D system (Panasonic and Epson both have projectors at about $2700 and dropping from what I can tell) against saving some $$$ which would essentially buy me a bridge until a passive system drops into a price range that doesn't strike fear into my heart.
> 
> 
> In addition, I would love to know if there are resources out there I can use to educate myself with regard to the technical details of video/audio transmission (esp as it relates to the transmission of signal between video source to display).



I can understand your reasoning. Since the displays are digitaly controlled it doesn't take much out of the ordinary for the firmware to reject and unknown signal.


Individually I personally am not in-depth or the technical underpinings of video either but folks in the past have pointed in the direction of Wikepedia, surprisingly there was quite a bit of info to work with and build on to add additional understanding from further internet searches.


In regards to passive, even though the wife and I enjoy it at our local 3D establishment, we both feel viewing it using active shutter is superior to what we see in RealD 3D. Just seems to have more pop, even at 720P.


You can't beat passive for the economy of and convenience of the glasses though.


If passive is your goal then you may be a holdout for the "integrated" dual projectors when they become more consumer mainstream. That's another story. Will they be available 2012? Odds are improving in that regard.


IF 3DNow releases a passive dual projector converter, then all I need to do is add an additional matching Acer H5360 and avoid mortgaging the farm so to speak.


----------



## pb_maxxx

i was at best buy once again today... and took a moment to view their 55" TV displays... both passive real 3d and active... and i gotta say that once again i was less than impressed.


i'm not sure if it my vision, but i can literally see the jerky frame rates... and to top it off... i can easily see the pixels clear as day...


...so a screen door effect, jerky motion movie of 2hours on a 55in TV would drive me nuts. cool at times... but a headache none the less.


i sure hope that a 1080p at 72hz 3d experience with a 3dnow converter is a considerbly more enjoyable experience.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pb_maxxx* /forum/post/21597427
> 
> 
> i was at best buy once again today... and took a moment to view their 55" TV displays... both passive real 3d and active... and i gotta say that once again i was less than impressed.
> 
> 
> i'm not sure if it my vision, but i can literally see the jerky frame rates... and to top it off... i can easily see the pixels clear as day...
> 
> 
> ...so a screen door effect, jerky motion movie of 2hours on a 55in TV would drive me nuts. cool at times... but a headache none the less.
> 
> 
> i sure hope that a 1080p at 72hz 3d experience with a 3dnow converter is a considerbly more enjoyable experience.



My 64 year old eyes must not be that sensitive. I haven't see anything look like you describe on my system. Only noticeable part would be flicker at 60hz in the brighter scenes, at 120hz as comfortable as 2D. Color correction appears slightly off with shutter glasses but not at a level to turn me off. At 60hz about the last third of the movie I get tired eyed abit. Then again, I'm wearing 3D glasses over regular glasses.


I run it on two different projectors and haven't bothered trying Best Buy or any other retailer to view 3D on regular TVs. I own 4 3D movies and they are as smooth as any other 2D BluRay.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21601323
> 
> 
> My 64 year old eyes must not be that sensitive. I haven't see anything look like you describe on my system. Only noticeable part would be flicker at 60hz in the brighter scenes, at 120hz as comfortable as 2D. Color correction appears slightly off with shutter glasses but not at a level to turn me off. At 60hz about the last third of the movie I get tired eyed abit. Then again, I'm wearing 3D glasses over regular glasses.
> 
> 
> I run it on two different projectors and haven't bothered trying Best Buy or any other retailer to view 3D on regular TVs. I own 4 3D movies and they are as smooth as any other 2D BluRay.



For me, the question still remains...."WHICH projectors WILL operate correctly at 72, 96, and 120HZ, WHAT is their native resolution, WHO is going to tell us, and WHEN can we find out?" (The which, will, what are really the only ones important to me, but I figured that since I was on a roll, I might as well add some more Ws







).


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21604727
> 
> 
> For me, the question still remains...."WHICH projectors WILL operate correctly at 72, 96, and 120HZ, WHAT is their native resolution, WHO is going to tell us, and WHEN can we find out?" (The which, will, what are really the only ones important to me, but I figured that since I was on a roll, I might as well add some more Ws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



I'm pretty sure that there will never be a list like that from any manufacturer-it's too narrow in scope and really isn't valuable for people not interested in using a 3D adapter like the Theater. Probably the best you can do would be to pick a projector for its 2D performance and then scan its online users manual if there is one or contact its maker for info on supported scanrates.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21605730
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that there will never be a list like that from any manufacturer-it's too narrow in scope and really isn't valuable for people not interested in using a 3D adapter like the Theater. Probably the best you can do would be to pick a projector for its 2D performance and then scan its online users manual if there is one or contact its maker for info on supported scanrates.



I dunno... Optoma released a list of 14 projectors tested successfully with their 3dxl, and a couple weren't even made by them. It wouldn't need to be all-inclusive, but something like that would be a good start.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21605775
> 
> 
> I dunno... Optoma released a list of 14 projectors tested successfully with their 3dxl, and a couple weren't even made by them. It wouldn't need to be all-inclusive, but something like that would be a good start.



Obviously, I agree with you










I wouldn't expect a comprehensive list, but if we could just know what displays/projectors have been tested, it would ENCOURAGE me to buy the device. Not knowing whether a several hundred dollar investment will get me anything would probably discourage me from making that kind of purchase. I'm not saying I won't go ahead and give it a shot (although return policy is obviously going to play into my decision), but if I knew in advance that it actually worked on device X, Y, and Z at XXHz, it would probably be a no-brainer for me to buy it. It's such a great idea.......


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21605730
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that there will never be a list like that from any manufacturer-it's too narrow in scope and really isn't valuable for people not interested in using a 3D adapter like the Theater. Probably the best you can do would be to pick a projector for its 2D performance and then scan its online users manual if there is one or contact its maker for info on supported scanrates.



And, also, I have looked over more projectors than I care to remember. What I generally see is 60Hz at 1080p/i resolutions. Now, if there weren't projectors/displays out there at the higher resolutions which worked at the higher vertical scan rate, they wouldn't waste their time developing something with the added speed. I'd just like to know what's been tested and works. I'm less concerned about engineering specs. Those can often be exceeded without performance being impacted.


----------



## Ronomy

HDMI chips that handle 1080p at 120hz just came out I think. You will not find any projectors yet that can do it. Only 1080p projectors that can process frame packed internally can display 3D, 1080p at 120hz. 720p is the best you can do at 120hz.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21606053
> 
> 
> HDMI chips that handle 1080p at 120hz just came out I think. You will not find any projectors yet that can do it. Only 1080p projectors that can process frame packed internally can display 3D, 1080p at 120hz. 720p is the best you can do at 120hz.



See?? This is WHY I like this forum. Dumb asses like me get information from people who know more. I DID see a couple of pretty high end projectors that did 1080p and 120Hz (JVC and Sony as I recall.....mighta been 2 or 3D....wasn't paying attention) which cost about 6 or 7K. Clearly not an option for me.


If there's something that will "function" well (again, don't care about eng specs as long as it works) at 96 or maybe 72Hz and does 1080p, I'd consider the purchase of it and the box. Otherwise, maybe I'll call in some chips and spring for a Panny 7000 or Epson 5010 or ???? They're about $2700 now and prices appear to be dropping somewhat over the last few months.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21606330
> 
> 
> See?? This is WHY I like this forum. Dumb asses like me get information from people who know more. I DID see a couple of pretty high end projectors that did 1080p and 120Hz (JVC and Sony as I recall.....mighta been 2 or 3D....wasn't paying attention) which cost about 6 or 7K. Clearly not an option for me.
> 
> 
> If there's something that will "function" well (again, don't care about eng specs as long as it works) at 96 or maybe 72Hz and does 1080p, I'd consider the purchase of it and the box. Otherwise, maybe I'll call in some chips and spring for a Panny 7000 or Epson 5010 or ???? They're about $2700 now and prices appear to be dropping somewhat over the last few months.



They do but the conversion to sequential frame rates at 120hz is done in the projector.


Was thinking it would be good to see a list of projectors they have tested the new frame rates on. Is it mostly CRT projectors?


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21606813
> 
> 
> They do but the conversion to sequential frame rates at 120hz is done in the projector.
> 
> 
> Was thinking it would be good to see a list of projectors they have tested the new frame rates on. Is it mostly CRT projectors?



Even I get the concept that a display designed to output 60Hz refresh can't be forced to double it (or lock on a particular frequency). What I want to know is "Which displays (mainly projectors cuz I want decent, 10' screen, 3D on the cheap) will work at refresh rates higher than 60Hz?" I'd also like to get some idea about what the 72 and 96 Hz increments buy you and what displays (uh....projectors) function at those rates.


Don't wanna go back to dem ol' flicka movies......


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21607220
> 
> 
> Even I get the concept that a display designed to output 60Hz refresh can't be forced to double it (or lock on a particular frequency). What I want to know is "Which displays (mainly projectors cuz I want decent, 10' screen, 3D on the cheap) will work at refresh rates higher than 60Hz?" I'd also like to get some idea about what the 72 and 96 Hz increments buy you and what displays (uh....projectors) function at those rates.
> 
> 
> Don't wanna go back to dem ol' flicka movies......




Why don't you just get an Acer H9500BD or the Optoma hd33? No converter required. Its built in and you get 1080p 120fps 3D or 60fps for each eye.


----------



## skyfiction

Dear, finally I received my 3D-Displayer today but I don't know it got damaged or not.


once I connected all the cable and power on the BD player, VIP3D, AVR, TV....

I got the BDplayer's menu screen in Pink which it should be in Black!


Am I need to make any setting in Displayer? and where can I set it?

according to Consigna, it should be just plug and play.

but the color totally wrong!! what should I do?? Please advice.


Thank you very much !!


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21607550
> 
> 
> Why don't you just get an Acer H9500BD or the Optoma hd33? No converter required. Its built in and you get 1080p 120fps 3D or 60fps for each eye.



Lens shift is (almost) a must for me. I don't think the projectors you mention have that feature. I'm a niche market person. From what I can tell, the lens shift feature in most 3D projectors costs a fair amount of dough. I haven't looked into picture quality between the 1.4a compliant projectors which do and don't have lens shift because I've been focused on a solution (VIP/3DNow) which should serve as a bridge between active and passive 3D (And, as a proud Scot, I want to do it as cheaply as may be). If I decide to purchase a projector which can handle frame packing, I will certainly look into the pro$$$ and con$$$ of the lens shift/cost/projector mounting issue.


I've looked at a LOT of 2D projectors which might benefit from the VIP/3DNow product and am hoping things work out. If not, I'll find a reasonably priced 3D system along the lines of a Panny 7000/Epson 5010/Other???, or, perhaps, something along the lines you suggest; a 3D projector without lens shift. You can do a lot with the difference between $2700 and $1700 when it comes to mounting the projector and fine tuning horizontal/vertical shift.


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21607605
> 
> 
> Dear, finally I received my 3D-Displayer today but I don't know it got damaged or not.
> 
> 
> once I connected all the cable and power on the BD player, VIP3D, AVR, TV....
> 
> I got the BDplayer's menu screen in Pink which it should be in Black!
> 
> 
> Am I need to make any setting in Displayer? and where can I set it?
> 
> according to Consigna, it should be just plug and play.
> 
> but the color totally wrong!! what should I do?? Please advice.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much !!




PS3/BDP ->VIP3D Displayer->Denon AVR (3D supported)-> Plasma TV


I even not yet start to play the 3D content, the 2D menu already got the Pink Color.
























I really want to cry now. I waiting so long to get it but finally just got the Pink Screen......


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21608308
> 
> 
> PS3/BDP ->VIP3D Displayer->Denon AVR (3D supported)-> Plasma TV
> 
> 
> I even not yet start to play the 3D content, the 2D menu already got the Pink Color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to cry now. I waiting so long to get it but finally just got the Pink Screen......



Pink screens generally are the result of a color space mismatch. Either the display is expecting RGB and it's getting YCbCr, or it's expecting YCbCr and is getting RGB. The first step is to take the receiver out of the loop and connect the Displayer direct to the TV. Try it with both the BDP and PS3 and let us know what happens...


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21608226
> 
> 
> Lens shift is (almost) a must for me. I don't think the projectors you mention have that feature. I'm a niche market person. From what I can tell, the lens shift feature in most 3D projectors costs a fair amount of dough. I haven't looked into picture quality between the 1.4a compliant projectors which do and don't have lens shift because I've been focused on a solution (VIP/3DNow) which should serve as a bridge between active and passive 3D (And, as a proud Scot, I want to do it as cheaply as may be). If I decide to purchase a projector which can handle frame packing, I will certainly look into the pro$$$ and con$$$ of the lens shift/cost/projector mounting issue.
> 
> 
> I've looked at a LOT of 2D projectors which might benefit from the VIP/3DNow product and am hoping things work out. If not, I'll find a reasonably priced 3D system along the lines of a Panny 7000/Epson 5010/Other???, or, perhaps, something along the lines you suggest; a 3D projector without lens shift. You can do a lot with the difference between $2700 and $1700 when it comes to mounting the projector and fine tuning horizontal/vertical shift.



Sounds like a plan! I had similar issues when I was picking but there were not many 3D projectors out yet. Ended up with the Acer H5360 and a teleconverter lens so i could throw a 10 foot image from 21 feet away. My JVC RS1 wouldn't lock frame rate so it drifted. I couldn't use the 60hz option on the VIP Theater. I love it with my H5360 though. No ghosting at all on a DLP projector.


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21608626
> 
> 
> Pink screens generally are the result of a color space mismatch. Either the display is expecting RGB and it's getting YCbCr, or it's expecting YCbCr and is getting RGB. The first step is to take the receiver out of the loop and connect the Displayer direct to the TV. Try it with both the BDP and PS3 and let us know what happens...



here are some setting I tried:

1) BDP -> VIP3D -> 20" LCD mon (can play 3D content and without the PINK)


2) BDP -> VIP3D -> 50" Plasma TV (PINK)


3) PS3 -> VIP3D -> 50" Plasma TV (PINK)


4) PS3 -> VIP3D -> Denon AVR -> 50" Plasma TV (2D Menu without PINK, since I haven't got any 3D PS3 games and now is downloading some Demo)


so now what setting should I need to change? why PS3 directly go TV passed by VIP3D will get Pink but if the AVR between the loop, the PInk is gone?!


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21609854
> 
> 
> here are some setting I tried:
> 
> 1) BDP -> VIP3D -> 20" LCD mon (can play 3D content and without the PINK)
> 
> 
> 2) BDP -> VIP3D -> 50" Plasma TV (PINK)
> 
> 
> 3) PS3 -> VIP3D -> 50" Plasma TV (PINK)
> 
> 
> 4) PS3 -> VIP3D -> Denon AVR -> 50" Plasma TV (2D Menu without PINK, since I haven't got any 3D PS3 games and now is downloading some Demo)
> 
> 
> so now what setting should I need to change? why PS3 directly go TV passed by VIP3D will get Pink but if the AVR between the loop, the PInk is gone?!



It appears that you may need to change the colorspace selection on the PS3 or plasma (if there is one). If it's set to RGB, try YCbCr. If YCbCr, set it to RGB. The receiver may be changing the colorspace during its processing which would be why there's no pink on the 2D menu. I do recommend you put the Displayer AFTER the receiver if the plasma can accept a 720p signal. That way the PS3, BDP, and receiver are all "seeing" a 3D display (the Displayer).


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21610796
> 
> 
> It appears that you may need to change the colorspace selection on the PS3 or plasma (if there is one). If it's set to RGB, try YCbCr. If YCbCr, set it to RGB. The receiver may be changing the colorspace during its processing which would be why there's no pink on the 2D menu. I do recommend you put the Displayer AFTER the receiver if the plasma can accept a 720p signal. That way the PS3, BDP, and receiver are all "seeing" a 3D display (the Displayer).



1st, I also want to place the Displayer after the AVR but once I do that both BDP and PS3 are get the **** screen, it is not only PINK but crazy lot of noise.


I also tried the Demo Killzone 3D in PS3, it is Great.


so now I wonder why BDP->Displayer->AVR->TV = PINK but

PS3->Displayer->AVR->TV = got good 3D picture.


In PS3, I set manythings are AUTO, so where can I set it sent out the signal is RGB or YCbCr?


----------



## DarthBuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21612460
> 
> 
> 1st, I also want to place the Displayer after the AVR but once I do that both BDP and PS3 are get the **** screen, it is not only PINK but crazy lot of noise.
> 
> 
> I also tried the Demo Killzone 3D in PS3, it is Great.
> 
> 
> so now I wonder why BDP->Displayer->AVR->TV = PINK but
> 
> PS3->Displayer->AVR->TV = got good 3D picture.
> 
> 
> In PS3, I set manythings are AUTO, so where can I set it sent out the signal is RGB or YCbCr?



Via a Google search: the color space selections can be found under the BD / DVD Video Output Format (HDMI) menu. Settings > Video Settings > BD / DVD Video Output Format (HDMI)


----------



## Walternate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21608226
> 
> 
> Lens shift is (almost) a must for me. I don't think the projectors you mention have that feature. I'm a niche market person. From what I can tell, the lens shift feature in most 3D projectors costs a fair amount of dough. I haven't looked into picture quality between the 1.4a compliant projectors which do and don't have lens shift because I've been focused on a solution (VIP/3DNow) which should serve as a bridge between active and passive 3D (And, as a proud Scot, I want to do it as cheaply as may be). If I decide to purchase a projector which can handle frame packing, I will certainly look into the pro$$$ and con$$$ of the lens shift/cost/projector mounting issue.
> 
> 
> I've looked at a LOT of 2D projectors which might benefit from the VIP/3DNow product and am hoping things work out. If not, I'll find a reasonably priced 3D system along the lines of a Panny 7000/Epson 5010/Other???, or, perhaps, something along the lines you suggest; a 3D projector without lens shift. You can do a lot with the difference between $2700 and $1700 when it comes to mounting the projector and fine tuning horizontal/vertical shift.



The Acer H9500DB has lens shift.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walternate* /forum/post/21613253
> 
> 
> The Acer H9500DB has lens shift.



Thanks for that. The specs I checked out on another site were silent wrt lens shift and I assumed that meant it was non-existent. Baddddd assumption on my part.


BTW, Please stay away from Massive Dynamic. Bishop Dynamic is badddd


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarthBuck* /forum/post/21612684
> 
> 
> Via a Google search: the color space selections can be found under the BD / DVD Video Output Format (HDMI) menu. Settings > Video Settings > BD / DVD Video Output Format (HDMI)



This is the setting I try tonight:

1) PS3 (HDMI Auto)->AVR (checked color space is RGB 4:4:4, 8Bit)->Plasma


2) PS3 (HDMI Auto)-> 3D Displayer-> AVR (checked the input color space still is RGB 4:4:4, 8Bit) ->Plasma = can play Killzone 3D


3) BDP (HDMI Auto)->AVR (checked color space is RGB 4:4:4, 8bit)->Plasma


4) BDP (HDMI Auto)-> 3D Displayer->AVR (checked the input color space change to X.V.1080p)->Plasma = PINK








why it changed to be X.V.1080p? when didn't connect 3D Displayer was RGB 4:4:4, 8bit. and same connection do in PS3 there will not have any Color Space changing.


5) BDP/PS3 -> AVR -> 3D Displayer -> Plasma = the screen is frozen!can't see anything, the AVR even cannot show the AVR menu screen.

on Plasma side, there only can set STB/DVD or PC mode, but both I try, nothing is changed.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walternate* /forum/post/21613253
> 
> 
> The Acer H9500DB has lens shift.



There is kind of a dearth of information out there about this unit. Projector Central doesn't have a review. I did find the following:

http://www.avforums.com/forums/proje...ens-shift.html 


I'd like to find out just how robust the lens shift is and see if it will work for me. From what I can tell, it looks like a nice projector. Some said better than the Panny AE7000 (which frankly surprised me). Anyone out there have one of these? Any calibration settings suggested (this appears to be important on this unit). I'm still poking around.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21614630
> 
> 
> This is the setting I try tonight:
> 
> 
> 4) BDP (HDMI Auto)-> 3D Displayer->AVR (checked the input color space change to X.V.1080p)->Plasma = PINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why it changed to be X.V.1080p? when didn't connect 3D Displayer was RGB 4:4:4, 8bit. and same connection do in PS3 there will not have any Color Space changing.



HDMI connections always negotiate to the highest color depth and resolution that both the source (the BDP) and the display (in this case, the Displayer) support if both are set to Auto. It's likely that the EDID in the Displayer is telling the BDP that it can accept XV color. The BDP can send it, and it does. But it appears that your plasma has problems with it. Turn off XV Color on the BDP.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pb_maxxx* /forum/post/21597427
> 
> 
> ...i sure hope that a 1080p at 72hz 3d experience with a 3dnow converter is a considerably more enjoyable experience.



72Hz will not help motion very much as you would still be converting 24Hz to 36Hz which most simply would be a 2:1 cadence and it would still be very jerky. Only multiples of 48Hz would provide smooth motion with a 24Hz 3D source.


For those that haven't see motion issues in 3D at 60Hz (with its 1:1:1:2 cadence causing it to pause every 4th frame), the menus for Alice in Wonderland are a very good test for seeing motion artifacts if you have that disc.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/21616619
> 
> 
> 72Hz will not help motion very much as you would still be converting 24Hz to 36Hz which most simply would be a 2:1 cadence and it would still be very jerky. Only multiples of 48Hz would provide smooth motion with a 24Hz 3D source.
> 
> 
> For those that haven't see motion issues in 3D at 60Hz (with its 1:1:1:2 cadence causing it to pause every 4th frame), the menus for Alice in Wonderland are a very good test for seeing motion artifacts if you have that disc.



And, as I've said before, it would be nice to know which displays have been tested at/can handle which frequencies.


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21615654
> 
> 
> HDMI connections always negotiate to the highest color depth and resolution that both the source (the BDP) and the display (in this case, the Displayer) support if both are set to Auto. It's likely that the EDID in the Displayer is telling the BDP that it can accept XV color. The BDP can send it, and it does. But it appears that your plasma has problems with it. Turn off XV Color on the BDP.



but why it didn't the same problem in PS3?

and if BDP cannot stop the output of x.v.1080p (actually I don't know where can I stop it.)


and also are there any solutions can let the Displayer placed after the AVR ?


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21615654
> 
> 
> HDMI connections always negotiate to the highest color depth and resolution that both the source (the BDP) and the display (in this case, the Displayer) support if both are set to Auto. It's likely that the EDID in the Displayer is telling the BDP that it can accept XV color. The BDP can send it, and it does. But it appears that your plasma has problems with it. Turn off XV Color on the BDP.



can I turn off the XV color support on Displayer??


----------



## DarthBuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21624216
> 
> 
> can I turn off the XV color support on Displayer??



you might check in with the vendor...it seems that many around here have had very good luck getting decently quick responses from them. and they'd be the people with the most info about how to help with your specific issue.


or maybe you've already tried that...


buck


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21624216
> 
> 
> can I turn off the XV color support on Displayer??



There is no option to do that. You will have to do that upstream of the Displayer at the source.


"A mechanism for signaling xvYCC support and transmitting the gamut boundary definition for xvYCC has been defined in the HDMI 1.3 Specification. No new mechanism is required for transmitting the xvYCC data itself, as it is compatible with HDMI's existing YCbCr formats, but the display needs to signal its readiness to accept the extra-gamut xvYCC values, and the source needs to signal the actual gamut in use to help the display to intelligently adapt extreme colors to its own gamut limitations.


This should not be confused with HDMI 1.3's other new color feature, Deep Color. This is a separate feature that increases the precision of brightness and color information, and is independent of xvYCC.


xvYCC is not supported by DVD-Video or Blu-ray, but is supported by the high-definition recording format AVCHD and PlayStation 3."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XvYCC


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21619719
> 
> 
> but why it didn't the same problem in PS3?
> 
> and if BDP cannot stop the output of x.v.1080p (actually I don't know where can I stop it.)
> 
> 
> and also are there any solutions can let the Displayer placed after the AVR ?



It can be placed after the AVR as long as the AVR is HDMI 1.4 compliant, otherwise the 3D signal from a BluRay player will not pass through. There were a few folks in some of the forum threads that said their HDMI 1.3 AVRs did pass 3D but they were a rarity.


I haven't concentrate on all the combinations you have attempted but on first glance it sounds like either the AVR has a video option conversion set or the BluRay player might be forcing Deep Color.


Try posting a full model number of the AVR and BD player and maybe someone will have time to review it and give some suggestions.


When you ran the PS3 AutoDetect routine without the AVR in place does it report different video options that differ from what it see's with the AVR installed?


All the Displayer is basically telling the 3D source player over HDMI that I am connected to a 3D display even though it isn't. After that it creates it's own 3D video signal from the signal provided and that includes the color information from the source.


Also check your video display's video options to see what "video enhancements" are enabled and disable one by one to see if any of those are a cause of the issue. Things like "noise reduction" can cause framing problems with a 3D signal just to point out one single option that can give trouble.


Stick with one display setup at a time and work through it until you make a discovery or failure, then move to the next. If it works in basic hookup 3D-BD>>Displayer>>TV then add AVR and if you find pink then go through the process of enble/disable video options first at the AVR.


Also when getting a color distorton just barely move or wiggle the HDMI cable at each connection point and watch if it becomes intermittent or not.


In general practice most 3D capable displays grey-out a lot of those options when a 3D signal is present because of problems that are caused by them.


Anyway, just some ideas to consider in case you already haven't.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21619719
> 
> 
> but why it didn't the same problem in PS3?
> 
> and if BDP cannot stop the output of x.v.1080p (actually I don't know where can I stop it.)
> 
> 
> and also are there any solutions can let the Displayer placed after the AVR ?



I don't have a PS3, but I'm guessing that yours may not be capable of outputting XV Color or has it turned off somehow. What BDP do you have?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21614630
> 
> 
> This is the setting I try tonight:
> 
> 1) PS3 (HDMI Auto)->AVR (checked color space is RGB 4:4:4, 8Bit)->Plasma
> 
> 
> 2) PS3 (HDMI Auto)-> 3D Displayer-> AVR (checked the input color space still is RGB 4:4:4, 8Bit) ->Plasma = can play Killzone 3D
> 
> 
> 3) BDP (HDMI Auto)->AVR (checked color space is RGB 4:4:4, 8bit)->Plasma
> 
> 
> 4) BDP (HDMI Auto)-> 3D Displayer->AVR (checked the input color space change to X.V.1080p)->Plasma = PINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why it changed to be X.V.1080p? when didn't connect 3D Displayer was RGB 4:4:4, 8bit. and same connection do in PS3 there will not have any Color Space changing.
> 
> 
> 5) BDP/PS3 -> AVR -> 3D Displayer -> Plasma = the screen is frozen!can't see anything, the AVR even cannot show the AVR menu screen.
> 
> on Plasma side, there only can set STB/DVD or PC mode, but both I try, nothing is changed.



It appears your plasma only works with RGB color or its auto switching is broken or not enabled. In other words set to RGB only.


The ps3 will only work with RGB on games and in the video settings you can select XV color for movies. Turn that off and the ps3 will only output RGB. Your BD player should also have a setting to output only RGB.


All your problems are player setting issues. The VIP decoder is working fine. Your TV should auto change color settings. It sounds like you my have that disabled on the TV.


Ron


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21607550
> 
> 
> Why don't you just get an Acer H9500BD or the Optoma hd33? No converter required. Its built in and you get 1080p 120fps 3D or 60fps for each eye.



Y'know, I decided to do just that (Acer H9500BD). The information I got from 3D now was that it was going to cost about $800 for the box and starter pack. I figured, what the hell, I'll kick in an extra $900, maybe sell my current projector, and call it a day.


I looked at a LOT of projectors and, all things considered, the Acer looked the best to me. It appears it will have enough lens shift to work for me. I think I might have gone with the VIP/3DNow unit, but I really wanted more feedback with regard to which projectors would work at which speed, what kind of resolution I could expect, and picture quality.


Hopefully for a few extra bucks, the picture quality will be much improved.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/21638973
> 
> 
> Y'know, I decided to do just that (Acer H9500BD). The information I got from 3D now was that it was going to cost about $800 for the box and starter pack. I figured, what the hell, I'll kick in an extra $900, maybe sell my current projector, and call it a day.
> 
> 
> I looked at a LOT of projectors and, all things considered, the Acer looked the best to me. It appears it will have enough lens shift to work for me. I think I might have gone with the VIP/3DNow unit, but I really wanted more feedback with regard to which projectors would work at which speed, what kind of resolution I could expect, and picture quality.
> 
> 
> Hopefully for a few extra bucks, the picture quality will be much improved.



Great! Let me know how it works out. I like my Acer H5360 but if something happens to it I will be looking for a new 3D projector. I hope it continues working well and the VIP 3D Theater works great too.


Ron


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21626181
> 
> 
> I haven't concentrate on all the combinations you have attempted but on first glance it sounds like either the AVR has a video option conversion set or the BluRay player might be forcing Deep Color.



so I need to close the Deep Color mode on both BDP and AVR ?

AVR = Denon 2311 which is support 1.4 and 3D.


how about add a Convertor between BDP and Displayer to ensure the signal is RGB, will this can solve my problem?


----------



## HokeySmoke

x.v.Color and Deep Color are two completely different things. x.v.Color is an extension to the REC709 defined color space to allow more saturated colors. Deep Color is simply more bits.


Any box that is an HDMI repeater should detect the downstream capabilities and transfer them to its own EDID to allow upstream devices to send the proper format. If the EDID in the display is correct, this could easily be a problem with one of the in-between devices, including perhaps the VIP box.


The VIP boxes have no HDMI logo. In fact they don't say HDMI on them anywhere. This could indicate that they do not comply with the HDMI specification, especially regarding repeaters.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/21642581
> 
> 
> x.v.Color and Deep Color are two completely different things. x.v.Color is an extension to the REC709 defined color space to allow more saturated colors. Deep Color is simply more bits.
> 
> 
> Any box that is an HDMI repeater should detect the downstream capabilities and transfer them to its own EDID to allow upstream devices to send the proper format. If the EDID in the display is correct, this could easily be a problem with one of the in-between devices, including perhaps the VIP box.
> 
> 
> The VIP boxes have no HDMI logo. In fact they don't say HDMI on them anywhere. This could indicate that they do not comply with the HDMI specification, especially regarding repeaters.



My Theatre unit works fine with RGB and x.v.Color to my JVC projector and my Acer 3D projector so its not the VIP converter.


Both projectors set to auto color too!


----------



## HokeySmoke

Rather than continuing to discuss theories, I decided to check it out.


I have a VIP 3D Displayer and an EDID analyzer and can check if it is operating correctly regarding color space. I used a display that is not compatible with x.v.Color. When connected directly to a source the EDID reports that it does not support x.v.Color. When connected through the 3D Displayer the EDID reports that it does support x.v.Color. Therefore the 3D Displayer in this case is incorrectly reporting the color space requirements of the display. Perhaps the 3D Theater is different, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/21646975
> 
> 
> Rather than continuing to discuss theories, I decided to check it out.
> 
> 
> I have a VIP 3D Displayer and an EDID analyzer and can check if it is operating correctly regarding color space. I used a display that is not compatible with x.v.Color. When connected directly to a source the EDID reports that it does not support x.v.Color. When connected through the 3D Displayer the EDID reports that it does support x.v.Color. Therefore the 3D Displayer in this case is incorrectly reporting the color space requirements of the display. Perhaps the 3D Theater is different, but I doubt it.



That is strange! My Acer H5360 correctly changes when my PS3 changes between RGB in games and x.v.color in movies. I have the PS3 setup to use x.v.color with bluray movies. The Acer turns off color saturation and tint in RGB mode. That's how I can tell. I can also force modes with my DVDO duo and the projector changes modes just fine. What could be happening is the VIP converters just pass through whatever it is given.


Ron


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21647168
> 
> 
> That is strange! My Acer H5360 correctly changes when my PS3 changes between RGB in games and x.v.color in movies. I have the PS3 setup to use x.v.color with bluray movies. The Acer turns off color saturation and tint in RGB mode. That's how I can tell. I can also force modes with my DVDO duo and the projector changes modes just fine. What could be happening is the VIP converters just pass through whatever it is given.
> 
> 
> Ron



What you're experiencing makes complete sense. The HDMI stream contains all of the required information for downstream displays to decode it (including color space information), regardless of what's in the EDID. The EDID is only there to prevent the source from sending signals that the display does not understand. So the problems only occur if the display cannot handle a specific type of stream. This usually only happens if the source cannot figure out what the display is capable of (or it disobeys what's in the EDID).


Regarding x.v.Color and Blu-rays, no Blu-ray contains x.v.Color information. Only AVCHD discs made from other sources (such as camcorders) have x.v.Color encoding. Playing a Blu-ray should not turn on x.v.Color in the PS3 (at least that's what the documentation says). All Blu-rays are encoded with REC709 or REC601 color space.

http://manuals.playstation.net/docum...uperwhite.html


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/21647254
> 
> 
> What you're experiencing makes complete sense. The HDMI stream contains all of the required information for downstream displays to decode it (including color space information), regardless of what's in the EDID. The EDID is only there to prevent the source from sending signals that the display does not understand. So the problems only occur if the display cannot handle a specific type of stream. This usually only happens if the source cannot figure out what the display is capable of (or it disobeys what's in the EDID).
> 
> 
> Regarding x.v.Color and Blu-rays, no Blu-ray contains x.v.Color information. Only AVCHD discs made from other sources (such as camcorders) have x.v.Color encoding. Playing a Blu-ray should not turn on x.v.Color in the PS3 (at least that's what the documentation says). All Blu-rays are encoded with REC709 or REC601 color space.
> 
> http://manuals.playstation.net/docum...uperwhite.html



Actually I think I am confusing YPb/CbPr/Cr with X.V.Color. I have to look at the setting to remember but when i turn it off I get RGB with Bluray movies and I don't want that with my Acer. I cant adjust saturation when in RGB.


----------



## SgtVideo

The Displayer and Theater utilize "static" EDID information within, the upcoming models will have dynamic EDID.


So as you have previously discussed it is best to remove current 3DVIP processors when you are trying to confirm correct EDID information in the remaining devices.


Monitor Asset Manager is a good tool for those wanting to look at such information.

http://www.rarst.net/software/moninfo/


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21656611
> 
> 
> The Displayer and Theater utilize "static" EDID information within, the upcoming models will have dynamic EDID.
> 
> 
> So as you have previously discussed it is best to remove current 3DVIP processors when you are trying to confirm correct EDID information in the remaining devices.
> 
> 
> Monitor Asset Manager is a good tool for those wanting to look at such information.
> 
> http://www.rarst.net/software/moninfo/



Even if it uses a static EDID, it would be a simple change to remove xvYCC support. Since the Displayer is only supposed to be useful with 3D Blu-ray sources, this change won't matter as no 3D Blu-ray has xvYCC.


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/21646975
> 
> 
> Rather than continuing to discuss theories, I decided to check it out.
> 
> 
> I have a VIP 3D Displayer and an EDID analyzer and can check if it is operating correctly regarding color space. I used a display that is not compatible with x.v.Color. When connected directly to a source the EDID reports that it does not support x.v.Color. When connected through the 3D Displayer the EDID reports that it does support x.v.Color. Therefore the 3D Displayer in this case is incorrectly reporting the color space requirements of the display. Perhaps the 3D Theater is different, but I doubt it.



so I think my display also does not support x.v.Color, so what I can do to stop the VIP3D Displayer to change the Color Space?


am I need sent it back to Kal?? (SgtVideo can you please advise).


Thanks.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21657824
> 
> 
> so I think my display also does not support x.v.Color, so what I can do to stop the VIP3D Displayer to change the Color Space?
> 
> 
> am I need sent it back to Kal?? (SgtVideo can you please advise).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



If the PS3 works there is no need to send in to Kal at this stage. He is going to ask you if you tried to resolve this through 3DVIP Support.


Do you have a standard 3D BluRay movie to keep all this testing using one source as a reference? 3D content downloaded from the internet can have it's own issues since some may not follow any particular standard.


Also we asked your earlier to post your model#s, it is difficult to help someone without a manual for reference to determine where there might be a setting your are using that needs to be changed.


I don't keep up with the 3D games to know whether they have issues of their own, so you would need to do a proper search for that particular game. I know in the past I've seen commentary from users while looking for other information with 3D game issues.


If you decide to contact VIP support, don't overwhelm them with a multitude of display combinations in one email. Work with one display at a time, otherwise their support person has to try to organize answers for too many devices in one email.


Here is one of their support email addresses:

[email protected] 


There may be some delay in their response since they are in the middle of transition with 3DNow and I don't know if 3DNow will be rearranging the support setup there.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/21657454
> 
> 
> Even if it uses a static EDID, it would be a simple change to remove xvYCC support. Since the Displayer is only supposed to be useful with 3D Blu-ray sources, this change won't matter as no 3D Blu-ray has xvYCC.



Not exactly, as it passes through 2D and their settings for regular viewing, it's not a pure 3D only device.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21657824
> 
> 
> so I think my display also does not support x.v.Color, so what I can do to stop the VIP3D Displayer to change the Color Space?
> 
> 
> am I need sent it back to Kal?? (SgtVideo can you please advise).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The VIP converters don't convert color at all. No processing for that so even if they did fix it so x.v.Color would not pass you would get no image at all. You need to turn off x.v.Color at the source.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21660839
> 
> 
> The VIP converters don't convert color at all. No processing for that so even if they did fix it so x.v.Color would not pass you would get no image at all. You need to turn off x.v.Color at the source.



That's the whole point of having a properly functioning EDID. There is no requirement that sources have manual controls to enable or disable all of their features. There is, however, a requirement that the source obey the downstream EDID. This is why we have standards. It is unfortunate that VIP has chosen to ignore them in this case.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21660752
> 
> 
> Not exactly, as it passes through 2D and their settings for regular viewing, it's not a pure 3D only device.



I understand that, but the whole claim to fame is that it will work with any TV that has an HDMI connector on it. How many TVs have x.v.Color support? How many people care about x.v.Color support? All TVs that have x.v.Color are also compatible with REC709 and REC601. Why not choose the lowest common denominator in favor of compatibility?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/21660912
> 
> 
> That's the whole point of having a properly functioning EDID. There is no requirement that sources have manual controls to enable or disable all of its features. There is, however, a requirement that the source obey the downstream EDID. This is why we have standards. It is unfortunate that VIP has chosen to ignore them in this case.



I agree but I think he is thinking it will fix his problem and he will get the correct colors. Instead it will just not display anything. Unless maybe the source would see its not capable of x.v.color and just default to standard color. I am not sure if my projectors will work with x.v.color. I have a ps3 and never see weird colors.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/21660912
> 
> 
> That's the whole point of having a properly functioning EDID. There is no requirement that sources have manual controls to enable or disable all of their features. There is, however, a requirement that the source obey the downstream EDID. This is why we have standards. It is unfortunate that VIP has chosen to ignore them in this case.



I honestly don't believe this particular issue stems from what VIP has chosen to do or not to do. Reviewing skyfiction's posts, it appears, as Ronomy has stated, that settings are the root of his problems. He simply does not seem to have a good understanding of what menu items are available in his components or how to use them. He may also be hobbled by a display that doesn't correctly adapt itself to the signals coming in. Whether this is due to display shortcomings or something incorrectly set in its menus is unclear since we don't know what display it is.


----------



## Ronomy

One big positive for me is the 3D Theatre unit auto selects the correct 3D format. I have Directv and it works perfectly changing between the different formats. Along with the rf glasses and the 3D image is perfect. I don't see any ghosting or color shifting when I turn my head. Very nice image!


----------



## SgtVideo

With this thread up to 1885 and the Displayer threads at a decent count, by and large most have been succesful and satisfied after overcoming various hurdles. Some were not patient enough and others like myself had it working on multiple displays.


The Theater product is barely a year old and the early adopters worked through the issues with 3DVIP; restoring multi-channel audio was one of the first issues and quickly resolved. Next came the RF glasses charge issue, not 3DVIP's fault, Bit Cauldron made the determination of a bad lot with the incorrect charge resistor. With input from the participants in these threads it was addressed and responded to.


Chezbrgr the originator of this thread was instrumental in convincing me of the viability of 3D at home. Many others have contributed their skill and helped each other in these threads. I read them all before ordering last April.


I'll say it one more time in here, if you need help resolving an issue post make/model#s of the devices you are interfacing with the 3D proccessors. Ideally a link to related manuals helps a bunch as well.


----------



## mkoss

With the advent of 3D media players like the iconbit and Himedia I now have everything the theater offers in the displayer. Play iso's,sbs,o/u using rf glasses without changing converters. Can run either 60 or 120 hz depending on my display. very happy with my setup now. Had a little trouble with my 3D receiver pass through and had to bypass for now until I can experiment a little more.


----------



## mkoss

Also one thing that is nice is the players give me eye flip without having to restart.


----------



## Ronomy

Is there a link to the emitter firmware that allows easier eye flip with the joystick? Does it work better? I am still on the original firmware that came with the VIP package and the joy stick is useless for changing polarity. Other than that the default settings work great with my Acer.


----------



## mkoss

the firmware I'm talking about is in the 3D media players for eye flip. Until the latest came along I had to stop and restart the player to get the right polarity sometimes which was a pain. A lot of people are complaining about streaming which I'm not doing but playing from local hard drives which except for my receiver seems to work good so far. I agree trying to change polarity with the dongle for the glasses is not easy.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/21667493
> 
> 
> the firmware I'm talking about is in the 3D media players for eye flip. Until the latest came along I had to stop and restart the player to get the right polarity sometimes which was a pain. A lot of people are complaining about streaming which I'm not doing but playing from local hard drives which except for my receiver seems to work good so far. I agree trying to change polarity with the dongle for the glasses is not easy.



Understood...I have not downloaded any 3D. Been recording 3D shows on my Direct receiver and although not as sharp as bluray 3D its still good 3D. Eye polarity seems to flip more often though when changing between 2D and 3D. The joystick is useless. Try to change polarity and it screws up duty cycle and or timing. I just don't touch it. Would rather use the laptop to change polarity.


----------



## Ronomy

I am thinking maybe I should order more rf glasses before you can't get them any more. The optima glasses are cheap enough and are exactly the same glasses.


----------



## mkoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21667657
> 
> 
> I am thinking maybe I should order more rf glasses before you can't get them any more. The optima glasses are cheap enough and are exactly the same glasses.



what are they going for?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/21667753
> 
> 
> what are they going for?



$69 a pair!


----------



## mkoss

I checked at 69 each. I have 2 now maybe get 2 more. I have 2 dongles so I don't need more of them.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/21667778
> 
> 
> I checked at 69 each. I have 2 now maybe get 2 more. I have 2 dongles so I don't need more of them.



I ordered an extra pair from consignia and they were supposed to be VIP version they were the optoma's. They work just fine. I paid full price which pissed me off when I saw them for $79 on amazon at the time I paid $129.


----------



## mkoss

the RF glasses are hands down much better than the DLP's. DLP's are ok during bright scenes but affect the contrast in dark scenes.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkoss* /forum/post/21667955
> 
> 
> the RF glasses are hands down much better than the DLP's. DLP's are ok during bright scenes but affect the contrast in dark scenes.




Very little color temp shift with the rf glasses too,


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21667624
> 
> 
> Understood...I have not downloaded any 3D. Been recording 3D shows on my Direct receiver and although not as sharp as bluray 3D its still good 3D. Eye polarity seems to flip more often though when changing between 2D and 3D. The joystick is useless. Try to change polarity and it screws up duty cycle and or timing. I just don't touch it. Would rather use the laptop to change polarity.



+1 on using the laptop. Much easier!


----------



## skyfiction

Dear, beside my 50" NEC Plasma TV, (actually the color space problem make me so upset, I study all figures menus and nothing can help me to stop changing RGB to x.v color..)


I try to use the displayer on 22" LCD mon and I can see 2 images on the screen, so I try to power on my RF glasses and experience the 3D movies, but I found, some of it can merge to gether but some didn't .....(e.g the middle of screen the 2 image can merge together and get the 3D feeling, but outside there those images still seperated) ...is that are ghosting? so I just need fine tune the delay cycle can be resolve it?


where have the detail menu of the RF glasses can be download??


----------



## skyfiction

here is my TV's model :

http://www.plasma.com/necplasma/50xr4.htm


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21670512
> 
> 
> here is my TV's model :
> 
> http://www.plasma.com/necplasma/50xr4.htm





Unfortunately, your set is from about 2005 and the manufacturer no longer has a publicly accessible website, so I couldn't find a manual without logging into some iffy 3rd-party download site. But here is a review from that time frame listing the menu items that are available:
http://www.laaudiofile.com/px50xr4a.html


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21670610
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, your set is from about 2005 and the manufacturer no longer has a publicly accessible website, so I couldn't find a manual without logging into some iffy 3rd-party download site. But here is a review from that time frame listing the menu items that are available:
> http://www.laaudiofile.com/px50xr4a.html



So, due to the TV is too old therefore I need to give it up to use with the displayer??


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21667657
> 
> 
> I am thinking maybe I should order more rf glasses before you can't get them any more. The optima glasses are cheap enough and are exactly the same glasses.



3DNow will be releasing upgraded versions of RF glasses this year to my understanding so that should not be a problem. If I heard

correctly the new glasses will have their own polarity button instead of the jstick fiasco.


My only concern for now in regards to our current ones we use, is I can no longer source the battery for them. I wrote Jonathan and Bit Cauldron about this and am awaiting an answer. Last year I could find a couple sources but not now.


----------



## lopiejaldflad25

I would think hands down DLP. I have been back and forth with the LCD/DLP issue and I do prefer DLP. But at the time I was looking for a new projector BB had a sale on the 8100 for 1199.99, and at that moment it couldnt be beat!


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21670512
> 
> 
> here is my TV's model :
> 
> http://www.plasma.com/necplasma/50xr4.htm



Thanks for the link Sky.


Interestingly that set appears to be 60 or 120hz capable. But I do not see any HDMI capability. Are you using some type of converter to go from HDMI to DVI? The accessories indicated you may have an HDMI to DVI adapter, if thats the case we will need to determine the effect and possible menu settings that could be causing your issue.


So don't give up yet.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lopiejaldflad25* /forum/post/21671082
> 
> 
> I would think hands down DLP. I have been back and forth with the LCD/DLP issue and I do prefer DLP. But at the time I was looking for a new projector BB had a sale on the 8100 for 1199.99, and at that moment it couldnt be beat!



If you are referring to DLP glasses then not exactly. In other threads which I won't get into, some were not happy with the color rendition depending on which brand DLP glasses they were using. RF glasses give more freedom of movement and tunability in achieving brightness and color rendition, whereas DLP glasses are a fixed value device.


As an economical price point they are very good but need to be used with a 120hz signal. I use RF glasses for 120hz DLP viewing as well.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21670050
> 
> 
> Dear, beside my 50" NEC Plasma TV, (actually the color space problem make me so upset, I study all figures menus and nothing can help me to stop changing RGB to x.v color..)
> 
> 
> I try to use the displayer on 22" LCD mon and I can see 2 images on the screen, so I try to power on my RF glasses and experience the 3D movies, but I found, some of it can merge to gether but some didn't .....(e.g the middle of screen the 2 image can merge together and get the 3D feeling, but outside there those images still seperated) ...is that are ghosting? so I just need fine tune the delay cycle can be resolve it?
> 
> 
> where have the detail menu of the RF glasses can be download??



Try this link for the BC5100 users manual:

http://www.3d-vip.com/pdf/manual_glasses.pdf


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21667446
> 
> 
> Is there a link to the emitter firmware that allows easier eye flip with the joystick? Does it work better? I am still on the original firmware that came with the VIP package and the joy stick is useless for changing polarity. Other than that the default settings work great with my Acer.



Here is my link on Curt Palme site that will help with that:

http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27776


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21671075
> 
> 
> 3DNow will be releasing upgraded versions of RF glasses this year to my understanding so that should not be a problem. If I heard
> 
> correctly the new glasses will have their own polarity button instead of the jstick fiasco.
> 
> 
> My only concern for now in regards to our current ones we use, is I can no longer source the battery for them. I wrote Jonathan and Bit Cauldron about this and am awaiting an answer. Last year I could find a couple sources but not now.



Nice! A polarity button...I will wait then.


The batteries should last long enough. I hardly ever charge mine. Its been a couple months and mine are still working fine. They probably only have 10 hours on each pair. 4 pair and I alternate between them. Only had one movie with company where I used all 4 pair at once. My wife hasn't watched much 3D. Although now that I upgraded my Directv receiver with a 3D HD DVR I will be using 3D a lot more. I have recorded over 20 3D shows over the last week.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21671087
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link Sky.
> 
> 
> Interestingly that set appears to be 60 or 120hz capable. But I do not see any HDMI capability. Are you using some type of converter to go from HDMI to DVI? The accessories indicated you may have an HDMI to DVI adapter, if thats the case we will need to determine the effect and possible menu settings that could be causing your issue.
> 
> 
> So don't give up yet.



Sounds to me he needs to use RGB for all sources. Should be easy to set sources to RGB only.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21670997
> 
> 
> So, due to the TV is too old therefore I need to give it up to use with the displayer??



Not at all. It's just that I couldn't easily find a manual for your set online. I don't trust those download sites-some of them are home to lots of trojans and viruses.


I just thought of something else. Given the age of your set, it might have come out before x.v.Color or Deep Color were introduced. If that's the case, it won't "know" about them. How were you getting the resolution and x.v.Color information?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21671087
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link Sky.
> 
> 
> Interestingly that set appears to be 60 or 120hz capable. But I do not see any HDMI capability. Are you using some type of converter to go from HDMI to DVI? The accessories indicated you may have an HDMI to DVI adapter, if thats the case we will need to determine the effect and possible menu settings that could be causing your issue.
> 
> 
> So don't give up yet.



The review I linked to in another post also refers to an HDMI-DVI adapter as well as the set having two DVI ports.


----------



## SkeetFX

I just got the VIP 3D theater, It looks great on my tv but not on my projector? The image is there and my Monstervision RF glasses shutter but there in no convergance, it's like the projector is refreshing at a differant rate though it says 1080 60hz when the picture comes up. Any suggestions?

Plus I did watch a movie on my tv but I had to wear my glasses upside down, does anyone know how to reverse the L-R?


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce* /forum/post/21671906
> 
> 
> The review I linked to in another post also refers to an HDMI-DVI adapter as well as the set having two DVI ports.



There only one dvi-d port for digital rgb, according to the reviews it didn't mention any x.v.color or deep color,so I think it doesn't support it.


On the other hand,it can support 120hz???


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21674367
> 
> 
> There only one dvi-d port for digital rgb, according to the reviews it didn't mention any x.v.color or deep color,so I think it doesn't support it.
> 
> 
> On the other hand,it can support 120hz???




From what little info I can read about it, then yes, 120hz.


Illustrate to us as to how you have connected everything.


Example:


3D BluRay>>hdmi cable>>Theater/Displayer>>hdmi?DVI? cable>>TV


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21642330
> 
> 
> Great! Let me know how it works out. I like my Acer H5360 but if something happens to it I will be looking for a new 3D projector. I hope it continues working well and the VIP 3D Theater works great too.
> 
> 
> Ron



I got the ACER H9500BD projector ($1699....more on that later) and the picture is really, really sharp and bright. The 3D mode is also plenty bright (according to the specs, the light should have been a little low, but it was more than bright enough IMO). I watched the new release of "Journey to the Center of the Earth" in 3D and the pop out was amazing. Very gimmicky, but fun for my purposes. I always thought people were BS'ing when they said they jerked their heads back. I know better now. The picture is pretty amazing and I couldn't be happier. I still haven't played with the (minimal) color adjustments, but that and programming my Universal remote are next on my list. The colors out of the box looked great from where I was sitting (literally), but maybe I can improve things.


A few downsides:


The menu is slow and difficult to navigate. Generally this isn't too big of a deal. This projector is (now) about half the price of the Panny and Epson. That seems like a reasonable trade-off.


There aren't as many adjustments as I would like, but the color, brightness, sharpness, 3D effects, etc. are so good out of the box, that also seems like a reasonable trade-off to make.


Vertical/Horizontal "Shift" - this thing is kind of a bear to set up. they should call the shift "diagonal right" and "diagonal left". I was able to get a full 16:9 120" screen with the center of the lens 3" above the top of the screen, about 7" to the left of center of the screen and about 13.5' from the screen, but pretty much (still a little room for adjustments if necessary) maxed out zoom and shift. I had to do a LOT of tweaking to get it just right (physical, zoom, focus, and shift). After it was done, however, it's no longer an issue. Again, a trade-off I can live with.


The glasses are really clear and comfortable (very, very slight greenish tint, but really isn't noticeable unless you take them off and on, off and on, etc.), but are kind of hard to purchase. By all accounts the pair that comes with the unit are about as good as it gets. There are some Optomas out there, but I can't comment on how the stack up to the Acer glasses. Rumor has it you can buy them from Acer, but it takes awhile.


That pretty much does it for issues I have with it other than the fact that TigerDirect dropped the price $200 (to $1499) six days after I bought it. Can they give you a credit on your credit card? Of course not. Why would I even ask such a stupid question? What you CAN do, however, is to return the unit for a full refund and buy a new one at the reduced price. Costs them shipping (they ship free with no tax) and would have cost me shipping, but I found a small flaw, got Acer tech support to agree with me, and can ship my current unit back free. Kind of dumb if you ask me. What's even dumber is that TigerDirect told me I didn't even have to unpack the new projector. I could just send it back and they would accept that as the return and credit my card for the original price I paid. Makes about as much sense as the price of oil if you ask me. If you buy with an AMEX card, you get an extra year warranty.


For just under $1500 out the door, I got a really nice 3D projector (which does a much better job converting 2D to 3D than my Sony BDP-S780 Blu Ray player) with a 2 year warranty. I think that's pretty good bang for the buck. We'll see how it holds up.


Sorry about posting to this thread, but I did get asked.....


----------



## Ronomy

Ha-ha! I was reading the other thread. You can delete your post now. Sounds like a great option. I will comment on the other thread.


Thanks! Ron


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SkeetFX* /forum/post/21674148
> 
> 
> I just got the VIP 3D theater, It looks great on my tv but not on my projector? The image is there and my Monstervision RF glasses shutter but there in no convergance, it's like the projector is refreshing at a differant rate though it says 1080 60hz when the picture comes up. Any suggestions?
> 
> Plus I did watch a movie on my tv but I had to wear my glasses upside down, does anyone know how to reverse the L-R?



Can't help with projector without the make/model# ????????


Also illustrate your connections of all devices in the loop.

EXAMPLE:


BLURAY>>HDMI CABLE>>THEATER>>HDMI CABLE>>DISPLAY


See thread #1490 for polarity reversal for RF glasses.


----------



## SkeetFX

Thank you, I followed the link to the online manual for my RF glasses and after using the joystick of the transmitter I have reversed the polarity and adjusted the flicker to match my projectors and it is Amazing!


Though when I try playing SBS videos I downloaded I get a blank screen and just audio when I press the p1 button, any thoughts?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SkeetFX* /forum/post/21684111
> 
> 
> Thank you, I followed the link to the online manual for my RF glasses and after using the joystick of the transmitter I have reversed the polarity and adjusted the flicker to match my projectors and it is Amazing!
> 
> 
> Though when I try playing SBS videos I downloaded I get a blank screen and just audio when I press the p1 button, any thoughts?



You would need to determine if the "downloaded" content is in an acceptable form since there is no standard. If you were viewing cable or satellite 3D SBS or T2B then the P1 should merge the image. The 3D content would need to be in the form as stated in the Displayer/Theater datasheets.


----------



## SgtVideo

3DNow has posted their product brochure. Though not thoroughly described, the new RF shutter glasses will have significant refinement compared to what we now have. I am examining the new manual but not a liberty at this time to point out the new changes.

http://3dnow.com/downloads/3DNow-Brochure.pdf


----------



## skyfiction

3D MODES SUPPORTED: Frame packing:

720p60, 720p50, 720p30, 1080p24, 1080p25,

1080p30, Side-by-Side and Top-Bottom modes


3D OUTPUT: Field Interleaved for 60/120Hz

displays STANDARD


It seem totally the same as VIP 3D theatre without any upgrade....


----------



## skyfiction

since the Displayer seem still not supporting my BDP, therefore my only choice is take it to my bedroom for PS3 gaming...... ~_~


on the other hand, are there any 720p projector with HDMI 1.4 to support 3D ?

is it only Optoma GT750E and Acer 5360BD ??


----------



## skyfiction

also VIP3D Displayer can work as 3D-XL, to be use on Dual Projector for passive 3D solution?


----------



## skyfiction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/21175841
> 
> 
> Displayer/Theater just don't have the horsepower to do it, hence the subject matter of my PM to you.



oh my god !!

Displayer not able to make Dual Projector system?!

so disappointed !!


seem VIP3D and 3D now have no solution for Dual Projection (passive 3D).


----------



## skyfiction

actually if the new Theatre Plus can support the Dual Projector for passive 3D, I'm very interesting to upgrade my displayer for it.


hope there have a good news for me.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skyfiction* /forum/post/21767466
> 
> 
> actually if the new Theatre Plus can support the Dual Projector for passive 3D, I'm very interesting to upgrade my displayer for it.
> 
> 
> hope there have a good news for me.



Theater Plus was not designed for that purpose so I couldn't turn that into good news. Do they have a solution for that? I am sure they do but in the competitive world of electronics 3DNow is not about to make an announcement as yet.


I go to a local RealD cinema and enjoy the 3D projected there but the wife and myself usually comment when watching the same films at home they look considerably better with active RF glasses at 120hz with a DLP projector. Not so much in overall appearance but in the 3D depth portion.


You also would need the same projector models to get proper convergence as well. Not sure if you were considering that aspect.


----------



## Stacey Adam

Have a tech question.


Hooked up a vip theater to an epson 705hd lcd projector. Experiencing a lot of flicker, juddering, and crosstalk with the 60hz signal. Managed to sort of get an acceptable image by adjusting the duty cycle of the monstervision emitter. (Can get some of the image to converge properly but the rest remains blurry.) The combination of 60hz and lcd just is not working for me. Here is where things get interesting.

If I set the vip to 120hz output I get the signal (not in 3d) with a line running through it like its trying to refresh. Looking at the projector manual the vga input on the projector has different refresh rates. So if I picked up a monoprice hdmi to vga adapter is there a chance it might work off the vga input.

My sources were a PS3 and a roku box (Wealthtv 3d channel, side by side). I have gotten the same results with both.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stacey Adam* /forum/post/21769535
> 
> 
> Have a tech question.
> 
> 
> Hooked up a vip theater to an epson 705hd lcd projector. Experiencing a lot of flicker, juddering, and crosstalk with the 60hz signal. Managed to sort of get an acceptable image by adjusting the duty cycle of the monstervision emitter. (Can get some of the image to converge properly but the rest remains blurry.) The combination of 60hz and lcd just is not working for me. Here is where things get interesting.
> 
> If I set the vip to 120hz output I get the signal (not in 3d) with a line running through it like its trying to refresh. Looking at the projector manual the vga input on the projector has different refresh rates. So if I picked up a monoprice hdmi to vga adapter is there a chance it might work off the vga input.
> 
> My sources were a PS3 and a roku box (Wealthtv 3d channel, side by side). I have gotten the same results with both.



That projector would need to be used at the 60hz setting. What 3D BluRay titles are you playing through the PS3?


In some 3D content, depending on how they worked their cameras, the foreground may seem sharp but the background will blurr. Not saying that applies to your situation but it is possible. You also need to find a good compromise between Duty Cycle and Delay Cycle as they can have some interaction. It's my understanding from 3dVIP that some of the cable 3D content can be worse as far as quality and standards are concerned.


You mentioned only adjusting Duty Cycle, so for now I think you might be off on the fine tuning as yet.


Also make sure any advanced settings in the projector are turned OFF, like noise reduction and such. Try cycling through the mode options and see their effect like Cinema, Game and whatever other options are available. Re-enable the options you turned off one at a time to discover the option that may have caused the issue.


Just some things to try if you haven't.


----------



## plissken99

Has anyone ever tried the 3D Theatre with the Epson 8100 projector?


----------



## charlievoviii

You don't get full res with this. it zoom in the picture so it can do side by side. The more depth you get the more zoom in require.


----------



## jyv1214

I tried using the vip3d theater with an epson 8100...unsuccessfully.

Never could get rid enough of the flickering and ghosting to actually enjoy the content.

Received one of the first models when it first came out. Jonathan really did his best to help me out but could never really get it do what it was supposed to do.


Did receive the updated model with rf glasses and receiver.

Had better results but again, even with tinkering with the settings could never get it to where it was satisfactory for me. Could never get the entire screen to sync.


Tried it with an in focus 76 and other than the brightness issue and some flickering, the image was great.


Ended up getting the optoma hd66. The vip3d theater worked wonderfully with it.


----------



## plissken99

Ah well, I use the Epson as a back up/gaming projector, and wanted to be able to play 3D games on it. Guess I'll just have to use the JVC RS40 when a 3D title comes along. DLP's give me a headache.


----------



## Stacey Adam

Well, its was a nice experiment, but I'm packing it in. No matter how much adjusting and tinkering I do with the vip theater and an epson 705hd I just can't get an acceptable image. Too much crosstalk and ghosting (Can't get the entire image to sync properly)

Guess I'll just pack it away until I pick up a 3d ready projector or monitor that it works well with.

Also tried it with an benq w500 projector and the results were the same. (actually a little worse)


Nice piece of tech. Just doesn't work well with the displays I have around.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stacey Adam* /forum/post/21783372
> 
> 
> Well, its was a nice experiment, but I'm packing it in. No matter how much adjusting and tinkering I do with the vip theater and an epson 705hd I just can't get an acceptable image. Too much crosstalk and ghosting (Can't get the entire image to sync properly)
> 
> Guess I'll just pack it away until I pick up a 3d ready projector or monitor that it works well with.
> 
> Also tried it with an benq w500 projector and the results were the same. (actually a little worse)
> 
> 
> Nice piece of tech. Just doesn't work well with the displays I have around.



When you were trying it out did you disable any special video enhancements like noise reduction, trumotion etc? Also did you cycle through the modes like Cinema to see the effect? Any menu option that modifies the frames can cause those issues, basically it's trial and error one at a time to see which option may cause the abnormality.


You may have done all of that but just mentioning it in case of oversight.


Also some content has those flaws albeit not throughout the entire length of the film. You didn't mention what titles you tried.


----------



## Sengimage

Help and advice needed. I recently purchased an InFocus IN5316HD projector. Its one of the two top end large venue projectors from InFocus. Oddly the two lesser models are 3D capable. And are not True HD projectors although they can accept HD signals and display them. I was speaking with a tech support person from Consignia.com since I am considering purchasing the VIP 3d Theater unit. I was told that the requirements for 1080i and 1080p 3d projection at the full 120hz is the Horizontal spec on the refresh for the DLP projector and in reviewing my InFocus IN5316HD spec sheet the Horizontal refresh is in fact the same for all the 5300 series projection units across the board. The refresh is in fact the same for all models on the vertical and horizontal.


So my big question is ...what glasses am I going for? Is it the 60/120 or will the 120's do the trick. Is the fact that my DLP unit is at the proper refresh for 3d the true requirement? Or would there be some other reason InFocus would not rate the two top end units in this series as 3d capable?


----------



## Sengimage

My bad....I meant the vertical refresh is required to be 120Hz. And my projecter hits that number on the vertical refresh requirement. Same question applies. 3D? Glasses?


anyone?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sengimage* /forum/post/21820878
> 
> 
> My bad....I meant the vertical refresh is required to be 120Hz. And my projecter hits that number on the vertical refresh requirement. Same question applies. 3D? Glasses?
> 
> 
> anyone?



The 3D Theatre outputs 720p in 3D not 1080p.


----------



## Sengimage

The specs say otherwise For the VIP 3d Theater, This is not the VIP 3d gamer. Its the 3D Theater version


Specifications:


INPUT: 1 x HDMI v1.4a (HDCP Compliant)

OUTPUT: 1 x HDMI v1.3 (HDCP Compliant) 3-pin mini-DIN Sync Out (for optional IR Emitter)

SERVICE: USB for firmware upgrades

POWER: via USB cable

AUDIO: HDMI audio passthrough

VIDEO MODES: NTSC 480i/p, PAL 576i/p, HDTV 720p/1080i/1080p

3D MODES SUPPORTED:


Frame packing: 720p60, 720p50, 720p30, 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p30

Side-by-Side (SBS): 1080i60, 1080i50, 1080p24, 1080p30, 720p60, 720p50, 720p30

Top-Bottom (TnB): 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p30, 720p60, 720p50, 720p30

3D OUTPUT: Field Interleaved for 60/120hz displays

STANDARD ACCESSORIES: USB Cable, Quick start guide

OPTIONAL ACCESSORIES: DLP-Link 3D Glasses for DLP 3D Ready 120hz Projectors/TV's, External 60/120hz 3D Glasses with IR Emitter for all other displays (ie. 60hz non 3D Ready Projectors or TV's)


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sengimage* /forum/post/21822055
> 
> 
> The specs say otherwise For the VIP 3d Theater, This is not the VIP 3d gamer. Its the 3D Theater version



The specs do not mention this, but although the 3D Theater is compatible with 1080p input, it only outputs 720p. Please see the FAQ on this page: http://www.curtpalme.com/3DTheatre.shtm 



"*What output resolution does the 3D-Theater support with 3D content?*

The 3D-Theater outputs 720p/60 or 720p/120. A switch on the 3D-Theater is used to select between 60 and 120Hz."


----------



## Sengimage

is there a 1080p solution other than the VIP 3d theater, and is it really required if the bitrate on the 720P output is up to par? There are plenty of 1080i broadcasts and 1080p media where the bitrate sampling isn't worth the effort to press play.


I believe this was the reason behind the Apple iTV and it was a valid point. A good 720p output with excellent bitrate is far better than a mediocre 1080i/p implementation.


My question still applies though. Given the output on my InFocus IN5316hd, with a 120Hz vertical refresh then shouldn't I be able to connect a 3d DVD player or and VIP 3d conversion unit with the 120Hz options for glasses?


anyone?


I think comparing semantics on statistics is really not the route I intended to go.


But if anyone has a good suggestion on a better alternative I'm all for it. Just give me a bit of direction.


----------



## zeedub

I have 3dfury http://www.3dfury.com on order. Not sure how it is but I was on the fence between the 2 units and the fury seems to handle alot more output formats. However the 3d now version of theater is supposed to be 1080p output but I don't think they are available yet.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sengimage* /forum/post/21822845
> 
> 
> is there a 1080p solution other than the VIP 3d theater, and is it really required if the bitrate on the 720P output is up to par? There are plenty of 1080i broadcasts and 1080p media where the bitrate sampling isn't worth the effort to press play.
> 
> 
> I believe this was the reason behind the Apple iTV and it was a valid point. A good 720p output with excellent bitrate is far better than a mediocre 1080i/p implementation.
> 
> 
> My question still applies though. Given the output on my InFocus IN5316hd, with a 120Hz vertical refresh then shouldn't I be able to connect a 3d DVD player or and VIP 3d conversion unit with the 120Hz options for glasses?
> 
> 
> anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I think comparing semantics on statistics is really not the route I intended to go.
> 
> 
> But if anyone has a good suggestion on a better alternative I'm all for it. Just give me a bit of direction.



Sure it accepts all the formats but outputs at 720p/120. It will pass through all the 1080p 2D formats just fine. Nothing wrong with 720p...the image is quite good. Projectors are only coming to market now with the new HDMI chips that can handle 120hz and 1080p at the same time. Some projectors can do it internally but couldn't accept it directly via HDMI. Not even sure if any new projectors can do it yet. I haven't been paying very close attention to the new stuff. I can say that this converter works great though. If you have Directv it auto changes 3D modes. I love it! Using an Acer H5360 projector for 3D duties only and its fabulous...especially with 3D blurays. I use my JVC RS1 for 2D viewing. I also use the RF glasses if you are interested. No ghosting and very sharp clean picture.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sengimage* /forum/post/21822845
> 
> 
> is there a 1080p solution other than the VIP 3d theater, and is it really required if the bitrate on the 720P output is up to par? There are plenty of 1080i broadcasts and 1080p media where the bitrate sampling isn't worth the effort to press play.
> 
> 
> I believe this was the reason behind the Apple iTV and it was a valid point. A good 720p output with excellent bitrate is far better than a mediocre 1080i/p implementation.
> 
> 
> My question still applies though. Given the output on my InFocus IN5316hd, with a 120Hz vertical refresh then shouldn't I be able to connect a 3d DVD player or and VIP 3d conversion unit with the 120Hz options for glasses?
> 
> 
> anyone?
> 
> 
> I think comparing semantics on statistics is really not the route I intended to go.
> 
> 
> But if anyone has a good suggestion on a better alternative I'm all for it. Just give me a bit of direction.



As I also responded to your related question in the Displayer thread I won't repeat it here. Your IN5316 should give similar performance at 120Hz like mine and Ronomy's AcerH5360. That and RF glasses and you are in business.


Like I mentioned in that thread the Displayer is "discontinued" and Jonathan has not appeared in here as yet to verify what the new Theater capabilities will be outside of what the 3DNow brochure implies.


----------



## Sengimage

Then really at this point its just wiser to wait it out and see what's coming. I'd hate to have settled for a rush decision when something new is just around the corner. Even as an early adaptor of newer a model it would be nice to have a matched conversion unit to the spec of my projector.


Thanks so much for all the feedback. Very much appreciated.


----------



## brtnelson

When I was recently trying to adjust the rf emitter,It stopped letting Me adjust the timing.The power is still working and the green buttons still move when I push them.They however have no effect on the 3d pictureOn the MonsterVision 3d manager it states 0hz and will not let Me do anyhing Now the glasses will not sync with the rf emitter.They just continue to flash red.Passthrough 2d works and there is a 3d picture on the 3d channels.I am using it with a 60hz Epson 6100 projector.Is there a reset button on The Theater Unit?Will a 3d DLp Link projector work without an emitter.Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brtnelson* /forum/post/21864655
> 
> 
> When I was recently trying to adjust the rf emitter,It stopped letting Me adjust the timing.The power is still working and the green buttons still move when I push them.They however have no effect on the 3d pictureOn the MonsterVision 3d manager it states 0hz and will not let Me do anyhing Now the glasses will not sync with the rf emitter.They just continue to flash red.Passthrough 2d works and there is a 3d picture on the 3d channels.I am using it with a 60hz Epson 6100 projector.Is there a reset button on The Theater Unit?Will a 3d DLp Link projector work without an emitter.Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks



Just power cycle the Theater unit and it should reset. Also if you want to buy dlp link glasses with a dlp link capable projector it will work but you can't use the rf glasses with dlp link.


----------



## brtnelson

I unplugged everything and still no success.I moved the dip switch up from 60hz to 120hz and the picture still worked in 3d.My display is 60hz and would not work at 120hz.When connecting the Monstervision 3d Manager it still says 0hz.Apparently,The Theater Unit is stuck.The 3d manager did let Me adjust settings,But without the glasses able to sync I do not know if It did anything.I do not want to get a DLP 3d Link projector if I do not know if the unit will work at 120hz.Any other suggestions would be appreciated.I have a call in to Jonathon.Hopefully,He will be able to help if no one else has any ideas. Thanks


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brtnelson* /forum/post/21865213
> 
> 
> I unplugged everything and still no success.I moved the dip switch up from 60hz to 120hz and the picture still worked in 3d.My display is 60hz and would not work at 120hz.When connecting the Monstervision 3d Manager it still says 0hz.Apparently,The Theater Unit is stuck.The 3d manager did let Me adjust settings,But without the glasses able to sync I do not know if It did anything.I do not want to get a DLP 3d Link projector if I do not know if the unit will work at 120hz.Any other suggestions would be appreciated.I have a call in to Jonathon.Hopefully,He will be able to help if no one else has any ideas. Thanks



First what are you using for a USB power supply?


Illustrate your connections between devices like so:


BluRay>>Theater>>Epson


When 3D content begins are all LEDs lit on the Theater? If so, the transmitter LEDs should switch from Red to Green. You should have Dipswitch#1 Down and all others Up for your Epson (60hz). The 3D Manager software does not report the "sync" frequency, only the the relative settings of the Duty and Delay cycle. When using the manager software as you move the joystick UDLR, those settings should change as well. Do they? Make sure you have put the transmitter in tuning mode.


What are the "green" buttons you refer to in your previous post? Even before making the "tuning mode" adjustments you should still be seeing a shuttering effect taking place in the glasses, are the shutters functioning?


Your Epson proj. should work with this, we just need to make sure everything is being communicated correctly to see what is causing the issue.


I assume the RF glasses are "paired" to the transmitter, that is confirmed when the 3D signal is present and the transmitter switches from strobing Red LEDs to solid Green and simultaneously the RF glasses begin shuttering, even though not at that moment tuned for optimum. Please confirm that as well.


----------



## brtnelson

The problem is the lights just keep blinking flashing red and the glasses are not shuddering.The lights are all lit up on the Theater unitThey are not syncing for some reason.It has worked fine for over a year.I adjusted the settings when I got a new 3d Bluray.A couple of days later I fired everything up to watch ESPN on Direct Tv.Only passthru 2d is working now.A 3d picture is displayed on both 3d Bluray and Direct Tv.I tried all 3 pairs of glasses with no results.I charged them all and still nothing.Maybe if I could reset the emitter and glasses,That would fix it.The emitter has power and the joystick does work.I set it to 3 green lights for pairing mode and nothing happened.I think the emitter must be bad or needs to be reset.Any other suggestions would be great.I will probably order another emitter if I can not get it working.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brtnelson* /forum/post/21869190
> 
> 
> The problem is the lights just keep blinking flashing red and the glasses are not shuddering.The lights are all lit up on the Theater unitThey are not syncing for some reason.It has worked fine for over a year.I adjusted the settings when I got a new 3d Bluray.A couple of days later I fired everything up to watch ESPN on Direct Tv.Only passthru 2d is working now.A 3d picture is displayed on both 3d Bluray and Direct Tv.I tried all 3 pairs of glasses with no results.I charged them all and still nothing.Maybe if I could reset the emitter and glasses,That would fix it.The emitter has power and the joystick does work.I set it to 3 green lights for pairing mode and nothing happened.I think the emitter must be bad or needs to be reset.Any other suggestions would be great.I will probably order another emitter if I can not get it working.



If the Manager utility will communicate with the transmitter and you get normal reaction to the adjustment readouts then I might suspect the connection of the emitter cable at either end. Try the reset and pairing procedure and see if that makes any difference. Of course the transmitter could appear normal in the software but you would have no way of proving it is transmitting a signal to the glasses. Since it is not switching to Green LEDs then it is not in transmit mode. You may in the end have to replace the transmitter.


I never did like the fit of the 1/8" plug at the transmitter end, it seemed to be rough on inserting. I put a light film of silicon grease on mine. Try wiggling those connection points slightly to see if the transmitter goes Green momentarily.


----------



## jyv1214

Hopefully, somebody here can help me.

I have an optima hd66 projector, vip3d theater, and an onkyo 709 receiver.

Up until recently, I was able to watch 3d through directive without any issues.

A couple days ago, when I was scanning through the guide, I noticed that the 3d channels were grayed out. When I tried those channels, I got a prompt saying that the "TV is not 3D compatible." I am able to watch and play 3d materials through the same setup using my ps3. Any help or insight will greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/21901493
> 
> 
> Hopefully, somebody here can help me.
> 
> I have an optima hd66 projector, vip3d theater, and an onkyo 709 receiver.
> 
> Up until recently, I was able to watch 3d through directive without any issues.
> 
> A couple days ago, when I was scanning through the guide, I noticed that the 3d channels were grayed out. When I tried those channels, I got a prompt saying that the "TV is not 3D compatible." I am able to watch and play 3d materials through the same setup using my ps3. Any help or insight will greatly be appreciated!



Sounds to me like your Onkyo isn't allowing your Directv receiver to see your 3D Theater unit. Has your receiver rebooted lately? You could try a direct connection between the Directv receiver and Theater. Reboot and then add the Onkyo back into the circuit.


----------



## jyv1214

thanks, ronomy


why wouldnt the onkyo pass through 3d to directv but work with the ps3?


i will definitely try your suggestion, though. thanks again.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/21903554
> 
> 
> thanks, ronomy
> 
> 
> why wouldnt the onkyo pass through 3d to directv but work with the ps3?
> 
> 
> i will definitely try your suggestion, though. thanks again.



It may not work but worth a try.


Did you setup 3D on the ps3 while directly connected to your display? I know I had too before I could pass 3D through my video processor. That may be also true of the Directv receiver.


Your Onkyo maybe blocking the HDMI handshake between your receiver and display. It's worth a try. Although my Directv receiver seems to work in 3D through my video processor. DVDO Duo! Sometimes the channels are greyed out but I can still tune to them.


----------



## jyv1214

Ronomy,


Getting the ps3 was not a issue at all.

Was already aware of the 3d setup for it.

Unfortunately, the directive receiver has no way to "set up" for 3d.

Still haven't had time to try your suggestion, perhaps tonight.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/21909865
> 
> 
> Ronomy,
> 
> 
> Getting the ps3 was not a issue at all.
> 
> Was already aware of the 3d setup for it.
> 
> Unfortunately, the directive receiver has no way to "set up" for 3d.
> 
> Still haven't had time to try your suggestion, perhaps tonight.
> 
> Thanks again.



The only reason why I suggested to try this is because it was working once. Maybe a firmware update forced a reboot while connected to your receiver where perviously it was connected to your display. I hope it help. Good luck!


----------



## marcybauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason why I suggested to try this is because it was working once. Maybe a firmware update forced a reboot while connected to your receiver where perviously it was connected to your display. I hope it help. Good luck!



I had same trouble back time, firmware update its work for me.


----------



## jyv1214

marcybauer


do you mean a firmware update for the vip3d theater for the directive receiver.

i did have an outage a day or two before i noticed the 3d not working. Still haven't had time to try anything out yet. Also, not really motivated since i haven't watched any 3d on directv recently. I think the last 3d programming i watched was a ufc ppv.


----------



## jyv1214

tried connecting the directv receiver directly to the vip3d and got a side by side image.

pressing the p1 button resulted in double image.(it was auto-detected prior to outage) put the glasses on and saw a perfect 3d image.

added the onkyo 709 back into the connection(projector to vip3d to receiver to directv)

again, receiving the message that tv is not 3d compatible. ps3 3d still working fine.

no clue as to why the onkyo won't pass 3d for directv. contemplating dumping the vip3d and purchasing the 3dxl at this point.

is there a contact address for the vip3d theater product?


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/21916348
> 
> 
> tried connecting the directv receiver directly to the vip3d and got a side by side image.
> 
> pressing the p1 button resulted in double image.(it was auto-detected prior to outage) put the glasses on and saw a perfect 3d image.
> 
> added the onkyo 709 back into the connection(projector to vip3d to receiver to directv)
> 
> again, receiving the message that tv is not 3d compatible. ps3 3d still working fine.
> 
> no clue as to why the onkyo won't pass 3d for directv. contemplating dumping the vip3d and purchasing the 3dxl at this point.
> 
> is there a contact address for the vip3d theater product?



That is weird. My 3D Theater auto changes to any 3D mode from my Directv receiver and my ps3 and they both work fine through my Duo video processor.


Connected directly to the 3D Theater unit you shouldn't have to press any buttons.


What model receiver or DVR do you have?


----------



## jyv1214

ronomy,


mine was working just as perfectly as yours until recently. i just dont understand what happened.

the receiver is an hr23. i might ask directv for a replacement. thanks for your continued interest and assistance!


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214* /forum/post/21920743
> 
> 
> ronomy,
> 
> 
> mine was working just as perfectly as yours until recently. i just dont understand what happened.
> 
> the receiver is an hr23. i might ask directv for a replacement. thanks for your continued interest and assistance!



That is the same model I have.


----------



## mark_hopley

Has anyone had any experience with how well this works on the Pioneer Plasma TV's?


I have a PDP-5090LX and am thinking of taking the plunge for a 3D Theatre but would like some feedback before spending ideally.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark_hopley* /forum/post/21991860
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with how well this works on the Pioneer Plasma TV's?
> 
> 
> I have a PDP-5090LX and am thinking of taking the plunge for a 3D Theatre but would like some feedback before spending ideally.



You might not like the 60hz flicker but you will get a 3D image. Some people don't mind it. Get the RF glasses too. You have more adjustments with the RF glasses and emitter. Look on amazon for the monster vision 3D RF glasses with emitter to save some money. They are selling very cheap these days. There is also a used theater unit for sale in the classifieds on AVSforum. Well there was one for sale but it disappeared.


----------



## mark_hopley

Thanks for reply. What is the 60htz flicker like? I am in the UK so this is gonna cost me quite a bit by the time I pay inflated prices for glasses and the customs import tax. If it is then unwatchable I'm gonna be disappointed to say the least.


Does this flicker affect the experience a lot?


----------



## zeedub

I have a similar convertor running on a Kuro at 60hz and I dont mind the flicker. It is only apparent in whites or extreme bright scenes and after a few minutes my wife and I dont even notice it. But it all comes down to if it will bother you or not.


----------



## Robut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ronomy* /forum/post/21991925
> 
> 
> Look on amazon for the monster vision 3D RF glasses with emitter to save some money. They are selling very cheap these days.



The Monster Vision site has the glasses and emitter for a lower price then Amazon. http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=5938


----------



## mark_hopley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robut* /forum/post/21993818
> 
> 
> The Monster Vision site has the glasses and emitter for a lower price then Amazon.



Unforunately no-one over there seems to want to sell outside of US. Price of them in UK is £73 which works out to be $115 per set


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeedub* /forum/post/21993494
> 
> 
> I have a similar convertor running on a Kuro at 60hz and I dont mind the flicker. It is only apparent in whites or extreme bright scenes and after a few minutes my wife and I dont even notice it. But it all comes down to if it will bother you or not.



+1. Display flicker from the Theater is not objectionable to us either. We find the flicker caused by other light sources seen through the glasses to be much more of a distraction, so tend to watch 3D content at night and with other lighting off or minimized as much as possible. We do have an older CRT unit set to output about 24 Ft/L at 100% white, so if your TV is brighter, YMMV.


----------



## Ronomy

CRT and plasma might be a lot better at hiding flicker because they refresh quickly. The Theater unit does work great at 60hz and 120hz. Other than flicker only on my dlp projector the 3D image looks identical in 60hz and 120hz. I didn't like how it looked on my lcd tv's. Flicker wasn't too bad on my JvC LCOS projector but the timing would drift and I had ghosting because of it. Other than that I highly recommend the VIP 3D Theatre.


----------



## djmnv

Hi to all,


Today was a big day for me as i have already in my hands the vip 3d theatre.

My system is a clasic 5.1 Home cinema with dts and dolby sound.

135 inches screen.Optoma Hd 66 , western tv live as a player.Monstervision 3d glasses.

The 3d through my Optoma hd66 is outstanding,amazing,unbelievable!!!

What can i say for this product!!!Excellent picture ,no ghosting,no flickering even

in bright scenes no nothing!!!I played with it around four hours

today using my western tv live ,4-5 Imax Movies,LG 3d Demonstration and*

of course Avatar.Super Clear picture super 3d.I used monster vision 3d glasses which are absolutely amazing!10/10!!!

After i use my other 60hz Optoma Hd 80.Even with this projector in full dark environment

,108 inches screen and by tuning a lit the Rf transmiter the picture was outstsnding with some minor flicker in extra bright scenes.8/10.

Very happy with this product.With the same money i had the opportunity to buy a 40" Lg 3d.We can't really compare the big value of this product...

Its amazing watching 3d movies in such a huge screens.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djmnv* /forum/post/22008390
> 
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> 
> Today was a big day for me as i have already in my hands the vip 3d theatre.
> 
> My system is a clasic 5.1 Home cinema with dts and dolby sound.
> 
> 135 inches screen.Optoma Hd 66 , western tv live as a player.Monstervision 3d glasses.
> 
> The 3d through my Optoma hd66 is outstanding,amazing,unbelievable!!!
> 
> What can i say for this product!!!Excellent picture ,no ghosting,no flickering even
> 
> in bright scenes no nothing!!!I played with it around four hours
> 
> today using my western tv live ,4-5 Imax Movies,LG 3d Demonstration and*
> 
> of course Avatar.Super Clear picture super 3d.I used monster vision 3d glasses which are absolutely amazing!10/10!!!
> 
> After i use my other 60hz Optoma Hd 80.Even with this projector in full dark environment
> 
> ,108 inches screen and by tuning a lit the Rf transmiter the picture was outstsnding with some minor flicker in extra bright scenes.8/10.
> 
> Very happy with this product.With the same money i had the opportunity to buy a 40" Lg 3d.We can't really compare the big value of this product...
> 
> Its amazing watching 3d movies in such a huge screens.



Good to hear you are enjoying the unit. Did you get the 3DVIP or 3DNow

branded Theater? Not sure which ones are currently shipping with the changeover to 3DNow.


At least now there are a lot more titles to enjoy compared to when I started.


I will be going back to get a second viewing of "Avengers" this time in 3D, saw the 2D version because the 3D version was not showing in that particular time slot when we attended.


I am sure to add it to my 3D bluray collection when it is released.


----------



## djmnv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/22008597
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are enjoying the unit. Did you get the 3DVIP or 3DNow
> 
> branded Theater? Not sure which ones are currently shipping with the changeover to 3DNow.
> 
> 
> At least now there are a lot more titles to enjoy compared to when I started.
> 
> 
> I will be going back to get a second viewing of "Avengers" this time in 3D, saw the 2D version because the 3D version was not showing in that particular time slot when we attended.
> 
> 
> I am sure to add it to my 3D bluray collection when it is released.





I bought the Vip 3d theatre.I have no patience waiting for

the new vip 3d now!


----------



## dave1216

Having scanned some of the posts here and reading the widescreen review article on the VIP, I have yet to read a good understanding of the technology behind this. If someone could point me to that I would be appreciative. Some questions

1) How is this really working? My guess is the box is converting a compressed video signal where normally frame information is the difference between one frame and the next and instead creating a complete frame of information, one right and one left as for this to work they must be complete information each frame so each eye gets a separate picture. Is that about it?

2) If that could be perfected, are all 2D set owners being swindled? With active glasses and really good processing 3D sets are not really needed?

3) Will this work with LCOS technology...I have an RS20.


Thanks


----------



## Brian Hampton

1) it works great.


2) no one is being swindled. People buy what they want.


3) I use SXRD (Sony's name for LCOS) and it works as well as my 3d plasma set elsewhere in my home. However, be careful with JVC. They don't frame lock and so 3D VIP products don't work. Not sure about your specific model but read up on this potential show stopping problem.


----------



## Ronomy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1216* /forum/post/22015055
> 
> 
> Having scanned some of the posts here and reading the widescreen review article on the VIP, I have yet to read a good understanding of the technology behind this. If someone could point me to that I would be appreciative. Some questions
> 
> 1) How is this really working? My guess is the box is converting a compressed video signal where normally frame information is the difference between one frame and the next and instead creating a complete frame of information, one right and one left as for this to work they must be complete information each frame so each eye gets a separate picture. Is that about it?
> 
> 2) If that could be perfected, are all 2D set owners being swindled? With active glasses and really good processing 3D sets are not really needed?
> 
> 3) Will this work with LCOS technology...I have an RS20.
> 
> 
> Thanks



It works exactly like any active shutter 3d display and decodes all the 3d formats. It can be set to output 120hz refresh or 60hz refresh. It also only outputs 720p because HDMI chips can't handle 1080p 120hz. Well at least older displays can't handle it. Future displays will have the ability to take in 120hz refresh at 1080p. They decided to offer 60hz refresh so older displays can use it. The downside is you get only 30fps per eye when set to 60hz and that means you see flicker when set to 60hz. Its best when used with a 3d ready 720p display at 120hz. I think a new future 3d theatre unit will support 1080p at several refresh rates.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/22008597
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are enjoying the unit. Did you get the 3DVIP or 3DNow
> 
> branded Theater? Not sure which ones are currently shipping with the changeover to 3DNow.
> 
> 
> At least now there are a lot more titles to enjoy compared to when I started.
> 
> 
> I will be going back to get a second viewing of "Avengers" this time in 3D, saw the 2D version because the 3D version was not showing in that particular time slot when we attended.
> 
> 
> I am sure to add it to my 3D bluray collection when it is released.



Did the new unit ever get released? I had heard it was expected back in March or April??? Never heard back from the sales guy. After thinking it over, I decided to go with the Acer H9500BD. It only ended up costing me about $600 more and it's a significant upgrade from my Sanyo Z2000 as far as the picture goes. The glasses are cheaper too (have 3 pair).


I'm happy with it except that it is "NOT" the most reliable projector on the market from what I can tell (My Sanyo was rock solid for years). Some people have had no problems, but a significant group have.


Anyway, I wanted to find out what PJs people were using with it and what V sync rates they were able to utilize (as well as how they like the unit). It's a really smart idea and I like the approach they took. I needed a bridge until a dual passive system made sense for me and decided on the Acer....great picture by the way if you like DLP. Even with a slight HDMI blurring, which is evidently being fixed, the picture is crisp and plenty bright. The 3D rocks...


----------



## Webmonkey

Does anyone use this unit with an Optoma HD8600 or the latest iteration HD87??


I can not find any information on if they are 60Hz or 120Hz.


For some reason - Optoma's own 3D adaptor does not work with these


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali* /forum/post/22037847
> 
> 
> Did the new unit ever get released? I had heard it was expected back in March or April??? Never heard back from the sales guy. After thinking it over, I decided to go with the Acer H9500BD. It only ended up costing me about $600 more and it's a significant upgrade from my Sanyo Z2000 as far as the picture goes. The glasses are cheaper too (have 3 pair).
> 
> 
> I'm happy with it except that it is "NOT" the most reliable projector on the market from what I can tell (My Sanyo was rock solid for years). Some people have had no problems, but a significant group have.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to find out what PJs people were using with it and what V sync rates they were able to utilize (as well as how they like the unit). It's a really smart idea and I like the approach they took. I needed a bridge until a dual passive system made sense for me and decided on the Acer....great picture by the way if you like DLP. Even with a slight HDMI blurring, which is evidently being fixed, the picture is crisp and plenty bright. The 3D rocks...



At this point I do not believe TheaterPlus has been released. The nuptials of 3DVIP and 3DNow may be taking longer than either expected.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo* /forum/post/22061766
> 
> 
> At this point I do not believe TheaterPlus has been released. The nuptials of 3DVIP and 3DNow may be taking longer than either expected.



Thanks, but I wish you had phrased things differently. I may not be able to sleep tonight.....


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22061766
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I do not believe TheaterPlus has been released. The nuptials of 3DVIP and 3DNow may be taking longer than either expected.



They're going to miss the boat if they wait much longer. I expect full 1.4a compliant 3D projectors to start coming in at around $1200-1300. I got mine for under $1500 with no shipping, no tax, and a pair of glasses.


----------



## Ronomy

Well its been over a year since I bought the 3D Theatre and its been rock solid with everything I have fed it. Still wish there we more good 3D movies available though.


At least the Theatre unit has been rock solid in the HDMI handshaking area with 2D and 3D video. Different color spaces and all works great. Been dealing with HDMI problems with the Darbeevision Darblet which is a new product. I had no issues with the 3D Theatre and it was also a new product back then. Well done VIP!


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22184841
> 
> 
> They're going to miss the boat if they wait much longer. I expect full 1.4a compliant 3D projectors to start coming in at around $1200-1300. I got mine for under $1500 with no shipping, no tax, and a pair of glasses.



Understand that their market really isn't to compete with new 3D-capable displays. It's to give people like me who have older equipment that they don't want to replace the option to view 3D content. As such, it works very well indeed.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22190501
> 
> 
> Understand that their market really isn't to compete with new 3D-capable displays. It's to give people like me who have older equipment that they don't want to replace the option to view 3D content. As such, it works very well indeed.



I understand that. It's just that with a $599 price tag (which I heard is what the new model costs) along with $179 for an emitter and a pair of glasses (again, what I was told by the rep months ago....maybe prices have changed??), and whatever a couple new pair of glasses cost, people might (and probably would) opt to spend a hundred or so dollars and get a new 3D PJ and just keep or sell their existing one.


I've always said this was a very clever, creative idea and wish them well. The new box has, as I understand it, higher V sync rate capabilities which could be very useful to a lot of people. It's taken way too long to get on the market and I think that's a shame.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Can anybody post some specifics on the difference between Theater and Theater PLUS? One vendor sent out a sale email today with a very good price on the Theater but I just want to make sure I'm not making a mistake by not waiting a little longer. I have an Epson 1080UB if that matters.


Thanks,

-bob


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Anybody?


----------



## SgtVideo

I hope to be talking to Jonathan early this week and maybe he can shed light on the delay of TheaterPlus. With 3DVIP going to direct

release of the 3DEvolver it makes me wonder about whether TheaterPlus will remain with 3DNow. A few months back I made comment

regarding the joint operation of the two companies on whether the marriage would hold up. It seems doubtful at this point in my view.


Hopefully I can find out more so you can make a comparison between the two products and a more firm release date of the Plus.


----------



## tlogan6797

I sure hope we can get some answers. I waiting to decide what to do with my 3D ready 65" Mits now that I've hung my Panny 4K. (I know, I know...I should have waited for the Panny 7K, but It was such a good deal!)


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22291913
> 
> 
> Can anybody post some specifics on the difference between Theater and Theater PLUS? One vendor sent out a sale email today with a very good price on the Theater but I just want to make sure I'm not making a mistake by not waiting a little longer. I have an Epson 1080UB if that matters.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -bob




Bob,


I managed to talk to Jonathan this morning. The TheaterPlus supports 3D 1080P/60, 7.1 channel audio and the frequency brackets. 3DNow will more than likely be handling the eventual release based on their own schedule. If you are interested in one, as a courtesy to AVS Forum, Jonathan will sell a few direct, so contact him via the 3D-VIP website. I will be obtaining one myself at a later date.

http://www.3d-vip.com/


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22346538
> 
> 
> I sure hope we can get some answers. I waiting to decide what to do with my 3D ready 65" Mits now that I've hung my Panny 4K. (I know, I know...I should have waited for the Panny 7K, but It was such a good deal!)



Hi Tom,


Hopefully my post# 1991 will help you. If you write Jonathan just mention SgtVideo referred you to him and your an AVS Forum member.


Yep, I still have my Panny 4K and it has low hours on it. I hope to try the Plus on it at 72hz.


----------



## tlogan6797

Thanks, Sarge! I'll look into it.


----------



## photosurrealism

I've tested the VIP 3D-Theatre (RF glasses) with a JVC DLA-RS2. It falls out of sync as described for an RS1. I hadn't seen a definitive answer from anyone who'd tried it, so I did the experiment myself. It's a shame too because it looks great when it works. :-(


If anyone has anything they want me to try before I send it back, let me know. I've got some other devices to try it on, so I'll hang on to until next week at least.


----------



## cvergara

I had the same problem,









-couldn´t select DLP-Link from 3D menu

-after trying many things I realize that from the PS3 I had to run the game first

-then the ps3 will detect the 3D display and ask you if you want to activate 3D content


After this I went back to Proyector menu and I was able to select DLP-Link from 3D menu










Hope this helps to anyone out there.


----------



## InCali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22346778
> 
> 
> Bob,
> 
> I managed to talk to Jonathan this morning. The TheaterPlus supports 3D 1080P/60, 7.1 channel audio and the frequency brackets. 3DNow will more than likely be handling the eventual release based on their own schedule. If you are interested in one, as a courtesy to AVS Forum, Jonathan will sell a few direct, so contact him via the 3D-VIP website. I will be obtaining one myself at a later date.
> http://www.3d-vip.com/



Any word on the release date for the Theater Plus? I won't be buying it because, after the initial delay, I decided to buy a 3D projector (Acer H9500BD) earlier this year. It only cost me $1499 (no tax and no shipping) and came with a free pair of glasses. I had some initial reliability issues which seem to have worked themselves through. The picture is awesome, but I have a couple of friends who might be interested in this product.


----------



## Mike191

What are the advantages of the PLUS? Is it the 1080p output? The 7.1 support would not be needed if the original passes through a receiver first and the video is passed through. Is the 1080p worth an additional $250?


Just asking.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike191*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22532681
> 
> 
> What are the advantages of the PLUS? Is it the 1080p output? The 7.1 support would not be needed if the original passes through a receiver first and the video is passed through. Is the 1080p worth an additional $250?
> 
> Just asking.



The 1080P output plus syncing at frequencies at 72 and 96hz for projectors which was not available in the regular Theater. If you had a 120hz projector then everything was fine but my Panasonic could only sync at 60hz. If I get a Plus then I can use 72.


The VIP3D site has been revamped it appears with a store front for direct orders:



http://www.3d-vip.com/#!3d-theatre-/c33e


----------



## avswilier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22346802
> 
> 
> Hi Tom,
> 
> Hopefully my post# 1991 will help you. If you write Jonathan just mention SgtVideo referred you to him and your an AVS Forum member.
> 
> Yep, I still have my Panny 4K and it has low hours on it. I hope to try the Plus on it at 72hz.



Hi SgtVideo


Long time no chat. I am wondering whether the Theater Plus will be able to outperform the Theater that I already have paired with my AE4000.

Can the AE4000 output 36 fps to each eye suing the Plus? I thought the AE4000 was maxed out at 60Hz in total?


I still notice that the flicker exists to me at 30Hz per eye and wondering if the jump to the Plus will be noticeably better with the 4K.


----------



## Brian Hampton

I would like to see a "Dispayer Plus" with 1080 and 72fps.


That would be exactly perfect for me.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22798796
> 
> 
> Hi SgtVideo
> 
> Long time no chat. I am wondering whether the Theater Plus will be able to outperform the Theater that I already have paired with my AE4000.
> 
> Can the AE4000 output 36 fps to each eye suing the Plus? I thought the AE4000 was maxed out at 60Hz in total?
> 
> I still notice that the flicker exists to me at 30Hz per eye and wondering if the jump to the Plus will be noticeably better with the 4K.



Hi Avswiller,


I've been somewhat infrequent myself. Waiting for Jonathan to return from CES to review with him his updated product line. We hope to start a new thread regarding this, especially now it appears he will be returning to direct sales as before.


Back to the TheaterPlus, I have the AE4000 as well and maximum V-sync is 87hz. Jonathan indicated in my case it would sync at 72hz as the next sync bracket is 96. I will have to take his word for it since I don't have one in hand at the moment but he indicated even though an additional 12hz doesn't sound like much, visually it is significant. Hopefully I can receive one near the end of the month, he has some of the boards but is awaiting cases from production that is overseas.


Theater+

1080p output with 7.1 audio support


A superior performing Theatre 3D-processor, delivering 1080p output via active shutter glasses. The new Theatre+ supports 7.1 audio and locks at *72Hz* and *96Hz* vertical refresh rates for 3D Blu-Ray movies (depending on the displays capabilities). 3D-Theatre+ has a faster processor with superior audio/video output, making your 3D experience even more enjoyable. An Ideal solution for home-theatres operating with1080p projectors.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22799144
> 
> 
> I would like to see a "Dispayer Plus" with 1080 and 72fps.
> 
> That would be exactly perfect for me.



That would be doubtful from a production standpoint as the processor and memory and some other components would still keep the costs about the same as the Theater+.


I was surprised to see he is keeping the Displayer in production as it was going to be dropped when the joint operation with 3DNow occurred. The $199 price point for it is attractive on an international basis.


----------



## avswilier

Can I then just use the RF glasses and RF emitter I already have for the Theater with the Theater Plus?

I just wish it was a bit cheaper to get those extra 12Hz and 1080p.


I just found out 3d blurays played via PS3 do output at 1080p so maybe there would be a noticeable difference. I think I am trying to convince myself


----------



## kal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22799497
> 
> 
> Can I then just use the RF glasses and RF emitter I already have for the Theater with the Theater Plus?


Yes.


Kal


----------



## avswilier

Thanks Kal.

I recall I bought my VIP Theater and accessories from you at curte palme, so thanks for helping me out again!


----------



## madhak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InCali*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1950#post_22037847
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to find out what PJs people were using with it and what V sync rates they were able to utilize (as well as how they like the unit). It's a really smart idea and I like the approach they took. I needed a bridge until a dual passive system made sense for me and decided on the Acer....great picture by the way if you like DLP. Even with a slight HDMI blurring, which is evidently being fixed, the picture is crisp and plenty bright. The 3D rocks...



I'm using the BenQ MX520 3D Ready DLP Projector at 120hz on a Da-Lite motorised curved silver screen with the VIP displayer going trought an HDMI matrix that connect my pc, and ps3 and other non 3d stuff and TV's.


I definitely love the 3D! however, when I'm alone, I prefer using the Sony HMZ-T1 3d head mounted display, there is no PJ or screen that can beat the dual oled with 50000:1 contrast ratio and NO GHOSTING AT ALL.


There is a picture of my HT setup at the end of my blog post and my virtual reality setup with the head mounted display


----------



## avswilier

Looks like the Theater Plus only outputs 72hz at 720p and 1080p at 60Hz based on the Dip switch table on the curte Palme website.


I would be interested in getting SgtVideos review to see how flicker is reduced.


----------



## Master Chef

I don't suppose anyone has ever heard of a 60hz polarizer? This would be awesome paired with a 60hz polarizer (30hz for each eye).


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22802703
> 
> 
> Looks like the Theater Plus only outputs 72hz at 720p and 1080p at 60Hz based on the Dip switch table on the curte Palme website.
> 
> 
> I would be interested in getting SgtVideos review to see how flicker is reduced.




I've been promised a Theater+ but no firm shipping date as of yet.


I asked Jonathan about the level of "flicker" running 1080P/60. He indicated that the perceptible flicker is somewhat subdued compared to the 720P/60. So it seems that the higher resolution helps with the suppression. Will be interesting to see how that works out. Will try it on an LG Plasma, Panasonic and Acer projectors.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

I have a Theater+ on its way and hopefully will have it before the coming weekend. Will post on the differences I see between it and my Theater unit. Looking forward to the 7.1 audio with 3D!


----------



## Brian Hampton

For the old style 3D Theater and 3D Displayer, I've always read it's better to turn off 1080/24 but I leave it on for my 3D Displayer and it works well.


Why is it recommended to turn of 24Fps?...


----------



## Caseyr547

i have a vizio 55" led 240hz tv and i've ordered a vip theater to play 3d blu rays with my computer. i have power dvd 12 and tridef at the moment neither recognize the display as being 3d (and its not). When vip theater gets here will tridef and prowerdvd12 recognize the 3d input and play my 3d blu ray, media files and games? how long does vip take to ship?


----------



## Brian Hampton

Maybe.


And,... I don't know about the shipping times.


----------



## Caseyr547

thanks Brian anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Caseyr547*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22875674
> 
> 
> i have a vizio 55" led 240hz tv and i've ordered a vip theater to play 3d blu rays with my computer. i have power dvd 12 and tridef at the moment neither recognize the display as being 3d (and its not). When vip theater gets here will tridef and prowerdvd12 recognize the 3d input and play my 3d blu ray, media files and games? how long does vip take to ship?



I use PowerDVD12, and it recognized my Theater unit as a 3D display just fine. I ordered my Theater from Consignia in Canada, and it took a business day for them to ship (actually, since I ordered on a Friday and they shipped on Monday, it was 3 days), and I got the package here in California four days later.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22830239
> 
> 
> I have a Theater+ on its way and hopefully will have it before the coming weekend. Will post on the differences I see between it and my Theater unit. Looking forward to the 7.1 audio with 3D!


I received my Theater Plus last week, but due to various and sundry other issues, I haven't been able to devote much time to using it. To you guys who use PJs, I'm sorry, but I'm using mine with an older CRT RPTV that accepts a max 1080i60 signal, so I can't comment about the new refresh rates available with the Plus. Having said that, the 3D picture is definitely sharper and more solid than from the earlier Theater. This may be partly due to the picture's not needing to be upscaled from 720p to 1080 and then reinterlaced like it did with the Theater. With the Plus outputting 1080p, it only has to be reinterlaced. And it is great to see the DTSHD-MA or TrueHD indicators lighting up on my Onkyo 3007 and to hear the extra discrete channels kicking in, when watching 3D content.


----------



## Caseyr547

Thanks Rolls-Royce that makes me feel much better. Anyone have any experience with tridef and vip theater?


----------



## corcoran_chris

Hey guys


I seem to be confused on a few things- please shed some light on the following;


1- the 3DNOW product states resolution of up to 1080P what about audio? I assume their product is the same as the NEW THEATER + from VIP? or is it a typo and its just a re branded original VIP THEATER?


2- Im not really understanding the audio side of things. If my PS3 connects to my reciever and it then takes this signal and outputs its 7.1 audio, then what does it matter if I get the theater or theater +? I assume you connect it in this order ps3 -> reciever that outputs the audio-> the HDMI out from the reciever -> INPUT of 3D converter box -> projector? or does it HAVE to be PS3 -> 3d converter box THEN to the reciever?


3 in terms of the standard VIP theater VS the VIP theater +, does the standard theater output 1080p at all? or is it ONLY 720p?


4) I have a benq W600 with the following refresh rates Horizontal Frequency 31-92 kHz ,Vertical Scan Rate 48-85 Hz. Knowing this would I benifit from the VIP theater + new refresh rates (72/96?) Im not too sure which numbers asre the ones I should be looking at but would it be locked at 72 or 92?


5) is there a real difference from 3d 72/96hz vs the 3d at 60hz?



thanks so much in advance !!!


getting these answeres will help before I pull the trigger.


----------



## rjruby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22877653
> 
> 
> I received my Theater Plus last week, but due to various and sundry other issues, I haven't been able to devote much time to using it. To you guys who use PJs, I'm sorry, but I'm using mine with an older CRT RPTV that accepts a max 1080i60 signal, so I can't comment about the new refresh rates available with the Plus. Having said that, the 3D picture is definitely sharper and more solid than from the earlier Theater. This may be partly due to the picture's not needing to be upscaled from 720p to 1080 and then reinterlaced like it did with the Theater. With the Plus outputting 1080p, it only has to be reinterlaced. And it is great to see the DTSHD-MA or TrueHD indicators lighting up on my Onkyo 3007 and to hear the extra discrete channels kicking in, when watching 3D content.



I have a Pioneer RPTV that accepts 1080i60.


How do you reinterlace the 1080P output of the Plus to 1080i60?


Thanks,


Bob


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjruby*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22881757
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer RPTV that accepts 1080i60.
> 
> 
> How do you reinterlace the 1080P output of the Plus to 1080i60?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Bob



Ah. I knew somebody would ask-probably should have said it in my last post. I run all HD signals through a Radiance Mini 3D, which does the reinterlacing. Since the Radiance Mini is HDMI only, and my Mits RPTV doesn't have DVI or HDMI inputs, the last stage is an HDMI-to-RGBHV converter purchased from overseas.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corcoran_chris*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22881689
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> I seem to be confused on a few things- please shed some light on the following;
> 
> 
> 1- the 3DNOW product states resolution of up to 1080P what about audio? I assume their product is the same as the NEW THEATER + from VIP? or is it a typo and its just a re branded original VIP THEATER?
> 
> 
> 2- Im not really understanding the audio side of things. If my PS3 connects to my reciever and it then takes this signal and outputs its 7.1 audio, then what does it matter if I get the theater or theater +? I assume you connect it in this order ps3 -> reciever that outputs the audio-> the HDMI out from the reciever -> INPUT of 3D converter box -> projector? or does it HAVE to be PS3 -> 3d converter box THEN to the reciever?
> 
> 
> 3 in terms of the standard VIP theater VS the VIP theater +, does the standard theater output 1080p at all? or is it ONLY 720p?
> 
> 
> 4) I have a benq W600 with the following refresh rates Horizontal Frequency 31-92 kHz ,Vertical Scan Rate 48-85 Hz. Knowing this would I benifit from the VIP theater + new refresh rates (72/96?) Im not too sure which numbers asre the ones I should be looking at but would it be locked at 72 or 92?
> 
> 
> 5) is there a real difference from 3d 72/96hz vs the 3d at 60hz?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much in advance !!!
> 
> 
> getting these answeres will help before I pull the trigger.



Hi, Chris. Based on the photos on the 3DNOW website, that is identical to the VIP Theater, which does not output 1080p in 3D mode, only 720p. Only the Theater Plus does 1080p and 7.1 audio (I've owned the Theater for over a year, and just got a Plus). Both units can pass 1080p when watching regular 2D content.


If your receiver is not HDMI 1.4 equipped, then it cannot extract the audio from a 3D signal-the audio is in a different part of the datastream and won't be picked out and decoded. In that case, the Theater or Plus HAS to go before the receiver so it can extract the audio and send it out in HDMI 1.3 format that your receiver can decode.


The frequencies used by the Theater and Plus are discrete and set by dipswitches on the box so your display must match them. Although the Plus can do 96, your projector can't, so you'd have to set for 72. Any increase in speed from 60Hz is useful in reducing flicker.


----------



## corcoran_chris

that extra 12hz difference is worth the price 599 price point vs 299? would it be THAT Much of a difference? My reciever is 1.4 3d Marantz SR5006 so I think I could get 7.1 with the standard theater. I am now just worried about the 1080P vs 720 and the 60 vs 72 hz.....


how did you find the difference?


----------



## rjruby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22881861
> 
> 
> Ah. I knew somebody would ask-probably should have said it in my last post. I run all HD signals through a Radiance Mini 3D, which does the reinterlacing. Since the Radiance Mini is HDMI only, and my Mits RPTV doesn't have DVI or HDMI inputs, the last stage is an HDMI-to-RGBHV converter purchased from overseas.



Thanks for your prompt response.


You had my interest peaked until I saw the price for the Radiance Mini 3D.


I think that rather than buy all of the components I need to view 3D on my Pioneer RPTV, I'll put that money towards a new 3D ready TV.


Thanks again.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjruby*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22882157
> 
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> 
> You had my interest peaked until I saw the price for the Radiance Mini 3D.
> 
> 
> I think that rather than buy all of the components I need to view 3D on my Pioneer RPTV, I'll put that money towards a new 3D ready TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Before I got the Radiance, I was using the Reon video processor in my Onkyo receiver to do the scaling. I just prefer the Radiance since it's fully calibratable (and is why I got it). If your Pioneer can accept 720p input (some older RPTVs could), you don't need scaling.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corcoran_chris*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22882114
> 
> 
> that extra 12hz difference is worth the price 599 price point vs 299? would it be THAT Much of a difference? My reciever is 1.4 3d Marantz SR5006 so I think I could get 7.1 with the standard theater. I am now just worried about the 1080P vs 720 and the 60 vs 72 hz.....
> 
> 
> how did you find the difference?



Understand that when I bought my Theater in 2011, it had just come out and was $599. So for the same price as I originally paid, I got a much-improved feature set. With a 1.4 receiver, you're golden. You can place the box between the receiver and display and have full HD audio regardless of which one you go with.


----------



## corcoran_chris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/1980#post_22802703
> 
> 
> Looks like the Theater Plus only outputs 72hz at 720p and 1080p at 60Hz based on the Dip switch table on the curte Palme website.
> 
> 
> I would be interested in getting SgtVideos review to see how flicker is reduced.




Wait wait wait.....this post just threw a wrench into my decisions.



so with the new theater + I can ONLY get 72HZ with 720p? if I wanted the benefit of 1080P I would ONLY be able to have 60hz? so in reality if my projector can only do a 60hz and 72hz in reality, the only upgrad benifit for me would be [email protected] vs the [email protected] with the older theater model? Of course I COULD do 1080P but again, I would be back at the 60hz refresh?



and again to confirm


I can get 7.1 audio with the OLD theater as long as my reciever is 1.4 3D ready and I hook up the 3Dtheater on the output HDMI of the reciever before it goes to projector?


EDIT- THANKS ROLLS you posted a second before me ! Question answered but will leave up for others.









thanks again !



Chris


----------



## rjruby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22882516
> 
> 
> Before I got the Radiance, I was using the Reon video processor in my Onkyo receiver to do the scaling. I just prefer the Radiance since it's fully calibratable (and is why I got it). If your Pioneer can accept 720p input (some older RPTVs could), you don't need scaling.



No luck. My Pioneer only accepts 480i, 480p and 1080i on its component inputs.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjruby*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22885156
> 
> 
> No luck. My Pioneer only accepts 480i, 480p and 1080i on its component inputs.



Same as my Mitsubishi. Some of the Toshibas of that era could accept 720p, which is why I mentioned it. I had added the HDMI capability and video-scaling receiver a number of years ago so didn't count them in the 3D setup costs.


----------



## Brian Hampton

It's crazy to post this now because I've had the 3D Displayer since they were released.


However, a little over a year ago I bought a Plasma 3dtv and packed the 3D Displayer away and used my front projector only for 2D.


Recently , I started missing 3D in the HT so I started looking into it again and learned about the new style glasses too.


Now I have the 3D Displayer setup again and I'm enjoying 3D in my HT like never before. I love this product so much I nearly can't find the words.


----------



## corcoran_chris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22886701
> 
> 
> It's crazy to post this now because I've had the 3D Displayer since they were released.
> 
> 
> However, a little over a year ago I bought a Plasma 3dtv and packed the 3D Displayer away and used my front projector only for 2D.
> 
> 
> Recently , I started missing 3D in the HT so I started looking into it again and learned about the new style glasses too.
> 
> 
> Now I have the 3D Displayer setup again and I'm enjoying 3D in my HT like never before. I love this product so much I nearly can't find the words.




.....................aaaaaaaaaaaaaand order placed.


----------



## Brian Hampton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corcoran_chris*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22891688
> 
> 
> .....................aaaaaaaaaaaaaand order placed.



Awesome ... Hope you love it.


Good Luck.


I've been so happy with mine.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22902791
> 
> 
> Awesome ... Hope you love it.
> 
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> 
> I've been so happy with mine.


+1!


----------



## Kilgore

I have a 3DNow 3d Theater. It works great with my OPPO BDP-93 and Epson 8350. I also use a DVDO iScan Duo which passes 3D signals perfectly.


I just bought PowerDVD 12, and I can't for the life of me get 3D output to work. I hear the audio, but I get no picture. Regular 2D stuff plays fine.


My computer has an Intel i7 3770k, 16GB ram. I'm using the HDMI output on my ASUS motherboard that uses the Intel HD 4000 integrated graphics chip.


Any ideas?


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Hi, Kilgore. I also use PowerDVD12, and it worked just fine with my Theater. My laptop has the Intel HD3000 chipset, so yours should work too. Mine came up with a warning to change to a different resolution when in HDMI or 3D mode, and after making the change, things were perfect. I would suggest going into clone rather than split display mode, then single display once it's up and running. I had read a post by someone some time ago that his wouldn't work in split display mode, and I found that to be the case as well.


----------



## Kilgore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22914003
> 
> 
> Hi, Kilgore. I also use PowerDVD12, and it worked just fine with my Theater. My laptop has the Intel HD3000 chipset, so yours should work too. Mine came up with a warning to change to a different resolution when in HDMI or 3D mode, and after making the change, things were perfect. I would suggest going into clone rather than split display mode, then single display once it's up and running. I had read a post by someone some time ago that his wouldn't work in split display mode, and I found that to be the case as well.



I have a Dual display setup with two 23" Acer monitors. One is VGA, the other is DVI. My Projector is connected to my HDMI port. Normally, for everyday use, I have extended desktop setup using the two Acers. When I try to run PowerDVD, I switch to my Projector as the sole display. I don't have the computer in extended or clone mode when I try it. My computer is set to 1920 x 1080, with 3D enabled. I set the Source and Display settings in the 3D menu of PowerDVD to Auto. No 3D. I even tried individual display settings in PowerDVD (1080p24, 720p60, etc. No 3D. Regular films, Blu-ray or DVD playback fine. Even a 3D film will play if I disable 3D. Otherwise, if I enable 3D, I can hear the audio, but my screen is blanked.


Have my 3D Theater after my Duo, and before my Epson projector. All my devices (PC included) are plugged into the Duo. I get 3D from my OPPO BDP-93 fine. I even get 3D from my XBOX 360 (Arkham City). This tells me that my Duo passes 3D fine.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Funny thing is that the resolution I was asked to change to isn't a standard HT resolution like 1080 or 720. It's been awhile since I tried it (to troubleshoot some 3d image instability I was seeing), and I don't remember the exact numbers.


----------



## Kilgore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22916055
> 
> 
> Funny thing is that the resolution I was asked to change to isn't a standard HT resolution like 1080 or 720. It's been awhile since I tried it (to troubleshoot some 3d image instability I was seeing), and I don't remember the exact numbers.



At some point, if you get the chance, I'd really appreciate it if you could look up the precise resolution. I can't figure this out at all.


EDIT: I should add that I also ran the Cyberlink BD and 3D Adivisor program. I passed everything.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Are you getting the 3 link lights on the Theater when using PowerDVD in 3D mode? If not, it's possible that the 2D-only EDIDs from the VGA and/or DVI monitors may be preventing 3D output, much as 2D and 3D displays on the same switch will cause the switch to present the lowest-capable EDID to a source to prevent that display from being sent a signal it can't handle.


----------



## Caseyr547

i ordered my vip theater from vip 3d on the 23rd of jan. the 25th they said it would ship the 29th due to a back order of glasses. Now they are not responding to emails. At $430 I expected it to ship the first week with a tracking number. I'm going to paypal and getting my money back and find a different distributor or maybe a 3d now from Consignia. Is there a big difference between the 3d now and vip theater?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Caseyr547*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22920246
> 
> 
> i ordered my vip theater from vip 3d on the 23rd of jan. the 25th they said it would ship the 29th due to a back order of glasses. Now they are not responding to emails. At $430 I expected it to ship the first week with a tracking number. I'm going to paypal and getting my money back and find a different distributor or maybe a 3d now from Consignia. Is there a big difference between the 3d now and vip theater?



They are the same box, just different silkscreening on top.


I think VIP is pretty much a one-man shop. Jonathan is _very_ good supporting his customers but he stays pretty busy, travels a lot, and is sometimes behind on his emails.


----------



## Kilgore

I was able to get PowerDVD to play through the 3D Theater. I had to put the Theater before my Duo. I guess the Duo doesn't recognize the PC signal as 3D and doesn't pass it through. Funny though, 3D from my OPPO works fine going into my Duo then out to the 3D Theater.


Only problem now is getting a clearer picture. Ghosting seems rampant. I'll have to mess around with it some more i guess.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilgore*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22920649
> 
> 
> I was able to get PowerDVD to play through the 3D Theater. I had to put the Theater before my Duo. I guess the Duo doesn't recognize the PC signal as 3D and doesn't pass it through. Funny though, 3D from my OPPO works fine going into my Duo then out to the 3D Theater.
> 
> 
> Only problem now is getting a clearer picture. Ghosting seems rampant. I'll have to mess around with it some more i guess.




Are you using RF glasses and tranmitter with this setup? What is the refresh rate?


----------



## Kilgore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SgtVideo*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22921806
> 
> 
> Are you using RF glasses and tranmitter with this setup? What is the refresh rate?



Yes, Rf glasses and transmitter.


If I let PowerDVD autodetect my display, my PC automatically switches to 1920 x 1080 at 23hz. I have also tried setting my PC to 24hz. I have also set PowerDVD to 720p at 60hz, knowing that the 3D Theater outputs 720p..


I'm not sure what the best resolution is. Also, I don't know whether I should adjust PowerDVD's 3D display controls before I adjust the 3D Theater (I usually use manual mode).


----------



## bobavel

I bought the 3D NOW THEATER Bundle package including 2 rf glasses w/ emitter a few months ago. I couldn't get to work with my sony projector. Kept getting ghosting and sync. problems. Even with jonathan's help, still could not get it to work. I would like to sell the 3D NOW THEATER since I could not return it due to having had it past the return date. If anyone is interested, email me at [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobavel*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22925664
> 
> 
> I bought the 3D NOW THEATER Bundle package including 2 rf glasses w/ emitter a few months ago. I couldn't get to work with my sony projector. Kept getting ghosting and sync. problems. Even with jonathan's help, still could not get it to work. I would like to sell the 3D NOW THEATER since I could not return it due to having had it past the return date. If anyone is interested, email me at [email protected] Thanks.



So are you saying it was finally determined that the Sony would not maintain frame lock or something else is wrong?


He may still be able to work with you on it and if all else fails make some minor adjustment, if any, less shipping. So you don't necessarily have to sell. He's been fairly liberal with direct returns as he wants the customer to have a functional system if at all possible. Not sure who you bought it from originally but yes Consignia would have a time limit so 3DVIP would handle it after that.


For now Jonathan is in China for several more days.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilgore*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22924313
> 
> 
> Yes, Rf glasses and transmitter.
> 
> 
> If I let PowerDVD autodetect my display, my PC automatically switches to 1920 x 1080 at 23hz. I have also tried setting my PC to 24hz. I have also set PowerDVD to 720p at 60hz, knowing that the 3D Theater outputs 720p..
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the best resolution is. Also, I don't know whether I should adjust PowerDVD's 3D display controls before I adjust the 3D Theater (I usually use manual mode).



That PC would need to be set to output video for the acceptable resolution formats as shown for the Theater input documentation. After that the Theater provides 3D at 1280/720P 60 or 120hz depending on the acceptable input of the display.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22877653
> 
> 
> I received my Theater Plus last week, but due to various and sundry other issues, I haven't been able to devote much time to using it. To you guys who use PJs, I'm sorry, but I'm using mine with an older CRT RPTV that accepts a max 1080i60 signal, so I can't comment about the new refresh rates available with the Plus. Having said that, the 3D picture is definitely sharper and more solid than from the earlier Theater. This may be partly due to the picture's not needing to be upscaled from 720p to 1080 and then reinterlaced like it did with the Theater. With the Plus outputting 1080p, it only has to be reinterlaced. And it is great to see the DTSHD-MA or TrueHD indicators lighting up on my Onkyo 3007 and to hear the extra discrete channels kicking in, when watching 3D content.



Congrats are receiving yours first there fella! I am still waiting. Jonathan gets back today from China it appears.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Caseyr547*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22920246
> 
> 
> i ordered my vip theater from vip 3d on the 23rd of jan. the 25th they said it would ship the 29th due to a back order of glasses. Now they are not responding to emails. At $430 I expected it to ship the first week with a tracking number. I'm going to paypal and getting my money back and find a different distributor or maybe a 3d now from Consignia. Is there a big difference between the 3d now and vip theater?



Since I received your PM Monday and have responded from what I have found. Jonathan forwarded your order to Consignia before leaving to China, Consignia (Jay) acknowledged having the order but held it waiting for the backorder of transmitters. Unfortunately you didn't know it was in Consignia hands and 3DVIP emails were unanswered with Jonathan on travel.


I heard from Jonathan this afternoon (Tuesday) as he got my messages at the New Jersey airport and he has been in contact with Jay. They should be able to complete this order Wednesday but you need to get with Jonathan on the dispute handling aspect, not my forte. My last PM to you has Jonathan's email address and direct phone number so you two can get together.


I am not a moderator of this forum but we as a group are all interested in how things get resolved, so let us know how things go and if you have any setup issues down the road.


----------



## Caseyr547

I canceled my paypal dispute because Consignia said they were shipping yesterday or today and they promised to send me a tracking number. so far no tracking number. I'm concerned that they had me to cancel the paypal dispute without actually shipping/tracking number but I put it on my credit card so I can always do a charge back if 3D-VIP / Consignia really are scamming me. i am very unaccustomed to such poor customer service on such an expensive product. ebay and amazon hold their sellers to a higher level. selling something you don't keep in stock and then leaving the country before you restock and fill your orders without warning your customers really is awful.dell doesn't keep all their computers in immediate stock but they do tell you an honest date the computer will ship and they do give you a tracking number. i haven't even received a casual apology.


----------



## Caseyr547

this is unbelievable now Consignia is saying they are out of stock and are having to submit the order to 3d now


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Caseyr547*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22933762
> 
> 
> I canceled my paypal dispute because Consignia said they were shipping yesterday or today and they promised to send me a tracking number. so far no tracking number. I'm concerned that they had me to cancel the paypal dispute without actually shipping/tracking number but I put it on my credit card so I can always do a charge back if 3D-VIP / Consignia really are scamming me. i am very unaccustomed to such poor customer service on such an expensive product. ebay and amazon hold their sellers to a higher level. selling something you don't keep in stock and then leaving the country before you restock and fill your orders without warning your customers really is awful.dell doesn't keep all their computers in immediate stock but they do tell you an honest date the computer will ship and they do give you a tracking number. i haven't even received a casual apology.



You are new to the forum. Scamming is a harsh word. I've been a customer of VIP and Consignia for two years, beginning with my initial Theater/transmitter/glasses setup in 2011, followed by an order for 2 pairs of the new upgraded glasses and transmitter last year, and the Theater Plus last month. In each case, Consignia had the products and I received them in about a week. If I had issues with the products, Jonathan was there to help. What you are going through is not the usual way of doing business for either Consignia or VIP, period.


You need to understand that this is a boutique product, built not in lots of tens of thousands but in dozens. The glasses and transmitters come from yet another company, Bit Cauldron, which is another low-volume source. In terms of timing, it is currently just after CES, when demand for the latest and greatest consumer electronics is very high. Add in shipping delays due to customs or parts or other issues at the factories (which I've read that the factories are _very_ close-mouthed about), and sometimes things just aren't available temporarily.


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Caseyr547*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22933894
> 
> 
> this is unbelievable now Consignia is saying they are out of stock and are having to submit the order to 3d now



I'm confused Casey. Did you contact Jonathan directly with the information I PM to you?


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Caseyr547*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22933762
> 
> 
> I canceled my paypal dispute because Consignia said they were shipping yesterday or today and they promised to send me a tracking number. so far no tracking number. I'm concerned that they had me to cancel the paypal dispute without actually shipping/tracking number but I put it on my credit card so I can always do a charge back if 3D-VIP / Consignia really are scamming me. i am very unaccustomed to such poor customer service on such an expensive product. ebay and amazon hold their sellers to a higher level. selling something you don't keep in stock and then leaving the country before you restock and fill your orders without warning your customers really is awful.dell doesn't keep all their computers in immediate stock but they do tell you an honest date the computer will ship and they do give you a tracking number. i haven't even received a casual apology.



Well Casey I just finished reading emails between you, Consignia and Jonathan at 3DVIP.


I received an AVS Forum private message from you on February 4th to look into this order issue in your behalf. This involved in making several phone calls and emails which ended up showing that it was on hold at Consignia, which is a 3DVIP prime distributor. After sending you several PMs to at first talk with Jay at Consignia, I shortly sent you an update after Jonathan called me from the New Jersey airport. In that PM I gave you Jonathan's email and phone number and recommended that you make direct contact with him.


"He indicated that he believes your order can be fulfilled tomorrow but the PayPal dispute may have to be removed. I don't know how all that works so I am enclosing Jonathan's phone number and email so you guys can get this straight direct. I am not entirely sure you still want to complete the order, anyway I've done what I can for the moment." --SgtVideo


Personally I wished you had used your phone instead of the keyboard because the possibility of an item going out of stock could occur during the time interval of everyone's reading emails.


By talking to Jonathan directly you could have gotten a better explanation why he was going to drop ship from 3DNOW.


Jonathan's email response did indicate an apology: "I am back from China and wish to speak with you over the phone. These emails are extremely disturbing and I wish to apologize for the delay in the delivery of your product. I tried to send you an email from China but it seems that it never got through. Consignia and 3D NOW are my distributors. I tried to fulfill your order via them while I was away - as glasses were delayed."


Also the calibration and flicker demands that you noted in your email are a good indicator to me that you will more than likely end up dissatisfied, as a determined level of skill is required by interfacing a PC, software and the other hardware that you are intent on using a Theater with the display of your system.


I recommend that you contact Jonathan and cancel your order for refund.


----------



## Caseyr547

i did cancel because they promised to ship tuesday or wensday after making me wait more than 2 weeks. He promised a refund today but now he is delaying the refund till tomorrow. Why? They can't even meet their promises to refund on time. i understand you all are satisfied customers and yes they did apologize after i specifically requested an apology. I do understand what low volume means but warning your customer that the company cannot restock before the item is purchased is only reasonable. scam (however harsh) means a dishonest scheme and they surely have been dishonest with me. Jonathan actually accused me of making threats when I told them that I wanted a refund if it was not shipped by friday or if it does not function to a normal satisfaction ie I didn't want to spend $430 on a headache machine. i'm shocked that he shared my communication and even my private email address with some of you.


----------



## Caseyr547

duplicate post


----------



## SgtVideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Caseyr547*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22936942
> 
> 
> i did cancel because they promised to ship tuesday or wensday after making me wait more than 2 weeks. He promised a refund today but now he is delaying the refund till tomorrow. Why? They can't even meet their promises to refund on time. i understand you all are satisfied customers and yes they did apologize after i specifically requested an apology. I do understand what low volume means but warning your customer that the company cannot restock before the item is purchased is only reasonable. scam (however harsh) means a dishonest scheme and they surely have been dishonest with me. Jonathan actually accused me of making threats when I told them that I wanted a refund if it was not shipped by friday or if it does not function to a normal satisfaction ie I didn't want to spend $430 on a headache machine. i'm shocked that he shared my communication and even my private email address with some of you.



Unfortunately when you make a public posting that a company is "scamming" you then a different atmosphere is created. You requested my intervention and I handled it for you promptly and as thoroughly as possible, that includes receiving relevant emails from the involved parties. Your private email address was not made available to others in this forum. Since I occasionally perform beta testing and occasional customer support for 3DVIP in the past, it is certainly in their interest to share correspondence with me regarding issues of this nature, None of your PayPal information was provided.


Besides the point that 3DVIP may have been lax in the communications, handling and shipping speed, you ordered on January 23rd and are at worse two weeks from receiving your order. Unfortunate delay, especially when one is anxious to get it working in their system but hardly the worse a customer could experience. Some of this was exacerbated by not following my advice to communicate by phone with Jonathan.


As far as Jonathan accusing you of making threats; I read what you emailed to him and it is not in the forums further interest to quote it's contents other than to say your "demands", other than a tracking number were a bit trying.


I don't see you having to worry about getting ripped off other than being upset that the situation didn't work out. Hopefully you can move on from this and enjoy other things.


----------



## Caseyr547

i very much did not request your intervention on the matter of getting my money back as I know the credit card company would be more than glad to retrieve it if necessary. i did ask you to contact him and see what was going on with my order earlier this week and as it turns out the information you provided was false probably not your fault that it was false though. I did give you my name but I did not give you my email address. i never would have authorized a random stranger to be given my email address. who else are they sharing my information with?

Furthermore I did not curse nor was i unkind. I merely pointed out that its a Confidence trick otherwise known as a scam. They say things to get you to wait without fulfillment or extreme delayed fulfillment. Even pyramid schemes pay off if you wait long enough. Had they been upfront and said we do not know when our items will be in stock it may be several weeks I would have immediately cancelled my order. I wasn't planning on giving them an interest free loan. (Had I known the glasses only work in dark environments and will not work under florescent lights I still would have purchased but I think that should have been plainly listed on the webpage as well. You can watch the videos on 3d now's webpage if your really interested.)

SgtVideo I'm not into mysteriousness nor do I lie. I know you want to defend 3d vip and thats ok. You've obviously commented on what I said as a "demand" and "a bit trying". This is what I actually said

"Hello

A scam is a dishonest scheme. You should not have said "stock has arrived again" or "expect to send your order out right away" that was dishonest as you now admit that you do not have rf emitters in stock and are having to sub contract my order yet again. Transparency and an honest scheme would have have been informing me that both Consignia and 3D-VIP are out of stock before I canceled the paypal dispute.

Most businesses apologize (sometimes even just casually) and offer a concession.

Let me be clear if I do not have a tracking number by Friday I am canceling my order and requesting a charge back from the credit card company. Also if it flickers and is unable to be calibrated to my display I am sending it back and if my refund isn't issued immediately I will request a charge back.

Thank you"

and their response was to say I threatened them when all i'm asking for is an immediate refund if it isn't shipped and if it isn't functional which is what you have advertised to others even just recently to bobavel.


To those who might purchase from these venders (3D VIP Consignia or 3D NOW) I would recommend saving your money for a real 3d tv/projector which only costs a hundred or two more and you can have it instantly or within three days with better picture quality and you can sell your old one on ebay.

I can say one good thing though they did issue my refund.


----------



## leeb

Ain't it sad how quick a single creep can kill a really interesting thread!!!!


----------



## spectrogj

you said it brother!


----------



## avswilier

Will an OPPO BDP103 outputting 3d via hdmi 1.4 work still with the theatre (is it frame packed).


Currently using ps3 outputting 3d at 720p using hdmi 1.3 and that works but looking to upgrade both bluray player and an mkv player.


----------



## Kilgore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22961917
> 
> 
> Will an OPPO BDP103 outputting 3d via hdmi 1.4 work still with the theatre (is it frame packed).
> 
> 
> Currently using ps3 outputting 3d at 720p using hdmi 1.3 and that works but looking to upgrade both bluray player and an mkv player.



I'm sure it will. I've used my OPPO BDP-93 with my 3D Theater and it worked fine.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avswilier*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22961917
> 
> 
> Will an OPPO BDP103 outputting 3d via hdmi 1.4 work still with the theatre (is it frame packed).
> 
> 
> Currently using ps3 outputting 3d at 720p using hdmi 1.3 and that works but looking to upgrade both bluray player and an mkv player.



Should work just fine. The Theater reports itself via EDID as a 3D-capable display and can accept frame-packed from the source. Its _output_ is HDMI v1.3 720p60 or 720p120 frame-sequential so it can feed a non-3D display.


----------



## Mike191




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2010#post_22877653
> 
> 
> I received my Theater Plus last week, but due to various and sundry other issues, I haven't been able to devote much time to using it. To you guys who use PJs, I'm sorry, but I'm using mine with an older CRT RPTV that accepts a max 1080i60 signal, so I can't comment about the new refresh rates available with the Plus. Having said that, the 3D picture is definitely sharper and more solid than from the earlier Theater. This may be partly due to the picture's not needing to be upscaled from 720p to 1080 and then reinterlaced like it did with the Theater. With the Plus outputting 1080p, it only has to be reinterlaced. And it is great to see the DTSHD-MA or TrueHD indicators lighting up on my Onkyo 3007 and to hear the extra discrete channels kicking in, when watching 3D content.



Would really like a comparison between the Theater and Theater plus. I have the Epson 8350 projector and sitting on the fence.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike191*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22976138
> 
> 
> Would really like a comparison between the Theater and Theater plus. I have the Epson 8350 projector and sitting on the fence.



The post you quoted was the most I can tell you without a FP setup to compare refresh rates. The Plus has a sharper, more detailed, more solid picture than my Theater does, due to its 1080p output (vs 720p with the Theater) and internal improvements, It also allows full TrueHD and DTS-MA 7.1 output when watching 3D content. The Theater downconverts those while in 3D mode.


----------



## eazye84

I have my laptop hooked up to my projector. I have tridef ignition and media player and steroscopic player. will I be able to use my laptop and these programs with the 3dnow bundle?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eazye84*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22986821
> 
> 
> I have my laptop hooked up to my projector. I have tridef ignition and media player and steroscopic player. will I be able to use my laptop and these programs with the 3dnow bundle?



Note that the Theater will not accept computer resolutions/scanrates such as 1024 X 768 @ 85 Hz. You must be able to input consumer electronics resolutions and scanrates such as 720p50/60, 1080i50/60, 1080p24/, 1080p50/60. There is a list of supported resolutions and scanrates on the VIP website.


----------



## Mike191




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theater-vip-product-thread/2040#post_22976292
> 
> 
> The post you quoted was the most I can tell you without a FP setup to compare refresh rates. The Plus has a sharper, more detailed, more solid picture than my Theater does, due to its 1080p output (vs 720p with the Theater and internal improvements, It also allows full TrueHD and DTS-MA 7.1 output when watching 3D content. The Theater downconverts those while in 3D mode.



Since the 7.1 TrueHD audio is emphasized I guess you place the theater+ before the receiver? Is this a better positioning than placing the theater+ on the monitor out of the receiver and allowing the receiver to split the signal from HDMI?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike191*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_23004440
> 
> 
> Since the 7.1 TrueHD audio is emphasized I guess you place the theater+ before the receiver? Is this a better positioning than placing the theater+ on the monitor out of the receiver and allowing the receiver to split the signal from HDMI?



Hi, Mike. You are correct, my Theater+ is in front of the receiver, for two reasons. One is that my receiver is HDMI 1.3, which means it cannot extract and decode the audio from a 3D signal. The Theater and Plus output a 1.3-format datastream, so my receiver can then process the audio. The second is that the older display it's being used with can only accept 480p or 1080i as its highest resolutions. Since neither the Theater nor the Plus put out either of those in 3D mode, I had to use the receiver's Reon video processing to scale the video to 1080i. That task is now performed by a Radiance Mini-3D located between the receiver and display.


----------



## Shaun Evans

hi i just got my 3d theater depth is great and many pop out scences flicker is ok but i get a lot of ghosting i have a samsung plasma any ideas to fix this


----------



## Bfadams

Will this work via an HDMI converter to a CRT pojection TV with component inputs? I am using an HDfury2 and a Sony KDP-65xbr2. From what I've read, it seems it will use the 720p frame packing, and should work. Tried calling the company at 561-262-0980, and the number is temporarily disconnected. Chat says leave a message. Did send them an email. Thanks.


----------



## Bfadams

From VIP


Sorry Bob that number should have been changed. I believe it is now.

Yes, the setup will work. There are some extra steps - in some cases - to make the picture fit on the screen with the CRT. I will pass your inquiry to our tech and then get back to you with an affirmative answer.


Watch ESPN3D or BSKYB3D with 3D-VIP Processors!


Thanks and cheers!

Jonathan Alexander

Skype: VIP.3dconverters

561-358-1328

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bfadams*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2040#post_23339505
> 
> 
> Will this work via an HDMI converter to a CRT pojection TV with component inputs? I am using an HDfury2 and a Sony KDP-65xbr2. From what I've read, it seems it will use the 720p frame packing, and should work. Tried calling the company at 561-262-0980, and the number is temporarily disconnected. Chat says leave a message. Did send them an email. Thanks.


Hi, Bob. If Jonathan's "yes" isn't enough, I've been using my Theater and then Theater + with an HDMI converter (not an HDFury) since the Theater came out. Your CRT will have to accept a 720p signal, though. Mine won't, so I have to run it through a scaler/processor to bump it to 1080i before sending it to the display.


----------



## Bfadams

Thanks for the info. I ordered one the beginning of the week. So hopefully it will work. Mine TV takes 720p. Will post back after I try it.


----------



## Bfadams

Tried this with the HDfury II and a Sony KDP-65xbr2(CRT projection). Seems to work fine. Have a slight problem with filckering, which isn't going to go away. ESPN 3D is T&B and will only work when I set the output of the cable box to 720P as stated in an earlier post. 3D SxS works fine. The emitter presets didn't work for me, had to use the manual adjustment with the purple LED's to fix a banding issue. Had an area which was slightly dark and another that was lighter. Adjusted so the slightly darker area covered the entire screen. The lighter area wouldn't expand that much.


A note probably stated elsewhere, concerns the emitter.

When setting with the presets,

blue selects the equipment(technology)-120Hz/LED/LCD/DLP/CRT and red the brightness


When using the manual mode, it's reversed. The red selects the type of equipment, and the purple the brightness


In the manual mode

The red expanded and contracted the vertical size of the banding(dark area).

The purple moved the area up and down. When you move it past the edge of the screen(for example the top), it started to show up at the bottom. Adjusted it to cover the entire screen.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bfadams*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23390211
> 
> 
> Tried this with the HDfury II and a Sony KDP-65xbr2(CRT projection). Seems to work fine. Have a slight problem with filckering, which isn't going to go away. ESPN 3D is T&B and will only work when I set the output of the cable box to 720P as stated in an earlier post. 3D SxS works fine. The emitter presets didn't work for me, had to use the manual adjustment with the purple LED's to fix a banding issue. Had an area which was slightly dark and another that was lighter. Adjusted so the slightly darker area covered the entire screen. The lighter area wouldn't expand that much.
> 
> 
> A note probably stated elsewhere, concerns the emitter.
> 
> When setting with the presets,
> 
> blue selects the equipment(technology)-120Hz/LED/LCD/DLP/CRT and red the brightness
> 
> 
> When using the manual mode, it's reversed. The red selects the type of equipment, and the purple the brightness
> 
> 
> In the manual mode
> 
> The red expanded and contracted the vertical size of the banding(dark area).
> 
> The purple moved the area up and down. When you move it past the edge of the screen(for example the top), it started to show up at the bottom. Adjusted it to cover the entire screen.



Hi, Bob. I recommend you get the Windows-based management utility. Although it's for the first-generation transmitters, it also works just fine with the new transmitters (it's what I use instead of the presets), and gives you much finer control of duty cycle and delay than the joystick/LED setup does. Just don't go into the Upgrade tab, or you risk overwriting the transmitter with older firmware. You still may be able to find it at Monster's website, at VIP's website, or for sure on the CurtPalme.com forums.


----------



## SgtVideo

Attached is the current 3D-VIP brochure. The Gamer and Displayer processor line has been discontinued and is only listed for reference purposes.
3D-VIP 3D Product Line Matrix.pdf 344k .pdf file


----------



## SgtVideo

There will be four units in the calibration category. The first two will be for those with "color blindness" and the second one will be focused for the home theater enthusiasts. The main thing that caught my eye is no longer the need for special meters and the maintance expense over time required. I hope to find out how this is accomplished, as normally special access is required to enter the adjustment functions hidden within service menus. The last two models are geared for higher end and for studio calibration uses and will not be mentioned at this time. A sensor will be used in place of calibration meters.


Unit One:


LAUNCH OF VIDEO CALIBRATION PRODUCT LINE

{4 PRODUCTS LAUNCHED BETWEEN, JUNE 2013 – JULY 2013}

LAUNCH DATE: JUNE, 2

*VIP-VideoEQ-CB*


VIDEO CORRECTION FOR COLOUR BLIND

MAIN FEATURES AND SETUP GUIDELINES:


1- A PLUG-N-PLAY PROCESSOR

2- THREE MOST COMMON DEFICIENSIES CORRECTION

3- BASED ON INDUSTRY CERTIFIED COLOUR BLIND ALGORITHYMS

4- FIRST EVER STANDALONE PROCESSOR UNIT SOLUTION INCORPORATING THESE ALGORITHYMS

a. ALL OTHER SOLUTIONS BASED ON SOFTWARE, COMPUTER ACCESS, etc.

5- FOR ALL HD DISPLAY TYPES

a. LCD/LED/DLP/PLASMA/CRT TVs and PROJECTORS

6- APPLICABLE FOR ALL CONTENTS & CONTENT PLAYERS

a. BLU-RAY, CABLE, SATELLITE, INTERNET, etc.

7- HDMI SUPPORTED PROCESSOR

a. HDMI IN from the content player to the PROCESSOR and out via HDMI OUT to the display

8- ALL THREE MODES ACTIVATED BY PUSH BUTTONS

a. THREE PUSH BUTTONS PRESS ONCE TO ACTIVATE THE RESPECTIVE MODE AND TWICE TO PASS-THROUGH MODE (default mode)

9- LEDs INDICATING THE SELECTION OF A RESPECTIVE MODE

10- MSRP: $449.00



Unit Two:


LAUNCH DATE: JUNE, 2013

*2- VIP-VideoEQ-AC[/B


AUTO CALIBRATION OF VIDEO COLOUR

MAIN FEATURES AND SETUP GUIDELINES:


1- A PLUG-N-PLAY PROCESSOR

2- ONE PUSH BUTTON AUTO CALIBRATION

3- CALIBRATION SENSOR FOR AUTO CALIBRATION INCLUDED

4- FEATURING THREE MODES: AUTO, PRE-SETS & CUSTOM

5- FIRST EVER STANDALONE PROCESSOR UNIT SOLUTION INCORPORATING PROPRIETARY ALGORITHYMS

6- NO ADDITIONAL HARDWARE OR SOFTWARE REQUIRED

a. PATTERN GENERATORS, SOFTWARE, METERS, etc.

7- FOR ALL HD TELEVISION TYPES

a. LCD/LED/DLP/PLASMA

8- APPLICABLE FOR ALL CONTENTS & CONTENT PLAYERS

b. BLU-RAY, CABLE, SATELLITE, INTERNET, etc.

9- HDMI SUPPORTED PROCESSOR

c. HDMI IN from the content player to the PROCESSOR and out via HDMI OUT to the display

10- CUSTOM FEATURE ACTIVATED VIA ADD-ON CONTROL SOFTWARE PRICED SEPARATELY (MSRP$199.00)

a. ALLOWS FOR THE CREATION OF ARBITARYY CALIBRATION TABLES

b. IN THE FORM OF FIRMWARE UPGRADE - VIA USB PORT

11- LEDs INDICATING THE SELECTION OF A RESPECTIVE MODE

12- MSRP: $449.00*


----------



## Stu03

Sounds promising


----------



## Brian Hampton

I've put my 3D-VIP stuff away for a while because I watch 3D mostly on a 3D Plasma instead of using my projector... however,... I am suddenly curious about the emitor. I recently replaced my emitor but I believe it's still an older model. I think I will download utilities and see what it says and check if there is any FW update possibility... Just out of curiosity.



Edit - I certainly have the old style emitor. I'm trying to learn how to use the BC utility to tune but I can't sort it out yet.


Edit #2- Doesn't matter I guess because there is still the option of tuning with the emittor directly and that works for me 100%. The latest 3D movies (Oz, Hansel ...) look so amazing to me!!!... Happy Camper here.




-Brian


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Brian, with the management software, you use "Duty Cycle" to control brightness of the image, and Delay to manage ghosting/crosstalk. I have one of the new emitters in use right now. When I get home, I'll find the setup instructions and post their recommendations on settings for plasmas. I really like using the management software since it gives finer control than the emitter's joystick.


----------



## ComputerTech0903

Don't you lose frames with this unit? Am I wrong or does it convert dual 60 fps images in to a single 60 fps stream? Isn't an original 3d source 2 independent 60 fps streams so almost 120 frames per second?


I might just not understand how consumer 3D works though too.


----------



## ComputerTech0903




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ComputerTech0903*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23494689
> 
> 
> Don't you lose frames with this unit? Am I wrong or does it convert dual 60 fps images in to a single 60 fps stream? Isn't an original 3d source 2 independent 60 fps streams so almost 120 frames per second?
> 
> 
> I might just not understand how consumer 3D works though too.



Does anyone know?


I have no idea how this product works.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ComputerTech0903*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23497258
> 
> 
> Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> I have no idea how this product works.



You have to look at this product's intent and target market. That is to provide the ability to watch 3D content on displays (such as high-dollar CRT projectors) that did not originally have it. In that context, whether or not the product drops frames isn't an issue, because there really isn't an alternative short of replacing the display. Any other device designed to do the same thing would have to make the same compromises to get a 24Hz frame-packed or other 3D format signal to work on a 60Hz display.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ComputerTech0903*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23494689
> 
> 
> Don't you lose frames with this unit? Am I wrong or does it convert dual 60 fps images in to a single 60 fps stream? Isn't an original 3d source 2 independent 60 fps streams so almost 120 frames per second?
> 
> 
> I might just not understand how consumer 3D works though too.



AFAIK, no current consumer video 3D formats are 1080p60. 3D Blu-Ray is 1080p24 frame-packed. The only 60Hz framerates I've seen listed for other 3D formats (SBS, TNB, etc.) are in 1080i or 720p. Notice I said "consumer video". Computer 3D formats are another matter, since monitors can accept higher scanrates and resolutions. And the ViP products don't work with them.


----------



## ComputerTech0903




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23498054
> 
> 
> You have to look at this product's intent and target market. That is to provide the ability to watch 3D content on displays (such as high-dollar CRT projectors) that did not originally have it. In that context, whether or not the product drops frames isn't an issue, because there really isn't an alternative short of replacing the display. Any other device designed to do the same thing would have to make the same compromises to get a 24Hz frame-packed or other 3D format signal to work on a 60Hz display.



I wasn't bashing the product I just didn't know how it worked.


You didn't even explain how it works, sigh.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ComputerTech0903*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23561513
> 
> 
> I wasn't bashing the product I just didn't know how it worked.
> 
> 
> You didn't even explain how it works, sigh.



Never said you were bashing. You asked if the Theater was dropping frames. I was just pointing out that it was immaterial since any other product (and they can be counted on the fingers of one hand) doing the same thing is necessarily going to go about the process in the same way. I don't know HOW it works, just that it does!


----------



## nickels55

Just sent this to 3D VIP Support. Got the device, not working for me...


I just purchased a 3D Vip Theatre device. I am testing it on my TV and can't get any of my glasses to sync. The VIP Theatre is connected to my Samsung HLT-6187s. I have both DLP Link glasses (Ultra Clear) and also this Emitter:
http://www.3dtv.jp/pdf/Gen2%20Pro-Home%20Emitter%20Instructions%202-22%20%20%206%20page%20version.pdf 

and I have a Set of IR glasses (Model U) that work with the emitter. Everything worked on my set when using a 3DA-1 adapter for 3D. With the 3D Vip I get all three lights but none of my glasses sync. The IR glasses do nothing, and the DLP Link glasses also do nothing. The picture appears to want to be in 3D, as side my side content fills the screen but looks blurry. I tested on both a PS3 with 3D content and with a WD Live TV Pro playing a SBS 3D movie. I have change the dip switch from down to up and back - unplugging the power when switching. When it is up there appears to be clear picture and no 3D, while down the picture looks double and blurry. Are my emitter, IR glasses, and DLP Link glasses all incompatible with this device? I hope not. Everything was tested to work with the Mitsubishi adapter. I plan on using this with my Optoma HD20 but I want it to work with my TV first. Please help!


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23611994
> 
> 
> Just sent this to 3D VIP Support. Got the device, not working for me...
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 3D Vip Theatre device. I am testing it on my TV and can't get any of my glasses to sync. The VIP Theatre is connected to my Samsung HLT-6187s. I have both DLP Link glasses (Ultra Clear) and also this Emitter:
> http://www.3dtv.jp/pdf/Gen2%20Pro-Home%20Emitter%20Instructions%202-22%20%20%206%20page%20version.pdf
> 
> and I have a Set of IR glasses (Model U) that work with the emitter. Everything worked on my set when using a 3DA-1 adapter for 3D. With the 3D Vip I get all three lights but none of my glasses sync. The IR glasses do nothing, and the DLP Link glasses also do nothing. The picture appears to want to be in 3D, as side my side content fills the screen but looks blurry. I tested on both a PS3 with 3D content and with a WD Live TV Pro playing a SBS 3D movie. I have change the dip switch from down to up and back - unplugging the power when switching. When it is up there appears to be clear picture and no 3D, while down the picture looks double and blurry. Are my emitter, IR glasses, and DLP Link glasses all incompatible with this device? I hope not. Everything was tested to work with the Mitsubishi adapter. I plan on using this with my Optoma HD20 but I want it to work with my TV first. Please help!



OK, since the Theatre outputs a 60 Hz frame-sequential signal that isn't one of the standard HDMI 1.4 3D signals, it probably won't kick your DLP into DLPLink mode. Are you plugging the emitter into the VESA port on the back of the Theatre? The Theatre generates the 60 Hz sync signal needed for 3D glasses to work with it. The VESA port on the TV or 3DA-1 won't do it.


Although it doesn't specifically say, the instructions you linked to appear to indicate that they work at 120Hz only. Since your TV shows a stable non-3D picture when the Theatre is set to 120Hz, I believe your set cannot accept an actual 120 Hz 3D signal. My TV used with the Theatre + can't either, and I get the same result when I've switched to 120 Hz mode out of curiosity. You may have to switch to the VIP glasses and emitter, which will work at 60 or 120 Hz.


----------



## nickels55

Yes, that is what I was afraid would happen. I have yet to see 3D on my Optoma HD 20 but losing 3D on my HLT-6187s is giving me seller's remorse for my 3DA-1. We'll see what happens when I get the VIP emitter and glasses.


----------



## MisterMeat

I recently purchased the 3D Theater product and have been able to successfully use it with my PS3 and projector. I have been struggling to get it to work with my PC. I have a 6870 XFX graphics card and am running TriDef middleware. I can get it to detect as a 3d display but in both Blu Ray playback from file and using Ignition for games the "refresh" takes about a MINUTE per frame rather than multiple frames per second. I'm running it at 720p with a 60mhz refresh and scaling back the graphics of the game doesn't seem to work. I'm wondering if I've got something running that's messing it up or if there's something I've missed in ccc that I need to fix. Any ideas?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterMeat*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23620842
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 3D Theater product and have been able to successfully use it with my PS3 and projector. I have been struggling to get it to work with my PC. I have a 6870 XFX graphics card and am running TriDef middleware. I can get it to detect as a 3d display but in both Blu Ray playback from file and using Ignition for games the "refresh" takes about a MINUTE per frame rather than multiple frames per second. I'm running it at 720p with a 60mhz refresh and scaling back the graphics of the game doesn't seem to work. I'm wondering if I've got something running that's messing it up or if there's something I've missed in ccc that I need to fix. Any ideas?



The Theatre units don't work at computer resolutions/refresh rates. With computer graphics, 60 Hz is exactly that: 60.00 Hz. With consumer electronics (CE) video gear, 60 Hz is actually 59.something-or-other. You may have to use a utility like PowerStrip to set your video card to "custom" CE timings...


----------



## nickels55

To this point the 3D VIP Theatre device has been a nightmare for me. Jonathan at 3D VIP has been great with tech support and quick replies, but so far I am not watching anything in 3D and have spent about $300 just to be totally annoyed and flustered. The device seems like it is working, but the glasses refuse to sync. I am also getting a ton of signal loss issues when the 3D VIP emitter is connected. I should have left well enough alone and kept my 3DA-1 on my HLT-6187s 3D HDTV and no 3D on my Optoma HD20. Hopefully we get this issue resolved, but I am less than confident at this point. I'll report back if we ever get it working.


----------



## nickels55

Update - after a FaceTime chat with Jonathon all is working. The main issue is that the emitter was not paired with the glasses. There is a simple pairing process - not sure why he didn't just say that from the beginning - to start over and have the emitter re-pair with the glasses. The process was pretty simple - when the emitter was on and there was five blue lights nudge the stick to the left. When the lights go out hold the stick to the left. When you get three blue lights let go, the emitter goes fully red. Turn on the glasses at the same time and they will now pair up with the emitter.


So far I've been too busy to play with it much, but I am not thrilled with the results on my Optoma HD20. I am one of those people that sees flicker. The rainbow effect is also enhanced when viewing 3D. It is hard to sit back and relax when looking at rainbow and flickers. I have tried tons of adjustments with lighting and contrast, and the flicker is still all I see.


I'd return it if not for the hassle and the restocking fee. I can just hold on to the equipment until I can afford to upgrade to a 120hz non-3d projector.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23670088
> 
> 
> Update - after a FaceTime chat with Jonathon all is working. The main issue is that the emitter was not paired with the glasses. There is a simple pairing process - not sure why he didn't just say that from the beginning - to start over and have the emitter re-pair with the glasses. The process was pretty simple - when the emitter was on and there was five blue lights nudge the stick to the left. When the lights go out hold the stick to the left. When you get three blue lights let go, the emitter goes fully red. Turn on the glasses at the same time and they will now pair up with the emitter.
> 
> 
> So far I've been too busy to play with it much, but I am not thrilled with the results on my Optoma HD20. I am one of those people that sees flicker. The rainbow effect is also enhanced when viewing 3D. It is hard to sit back and relax when looking at rainbow and flickers. I have tried tons of adjustments with lighting and contrast, and the flicker is still all I see.
> 
> 
> I'd return it if not for the hassle and the restocking fee. I can just hold on to the equipment until I can afford to upgrade to a 120hz non-3d projector.



Are you able to switch to 120 Hz mode now that everything is working? If so, that may knock out the flicker. Strangely enough, I've never had to do the formal pairing process with any of my glasses. On initial use, I had already fully charged them, got 3 sync lights on the box and five green (or blue depending on the age of the emitter) on the transmitter, and turned on the glasses. Got a rapid flickering as the glasses downloaded firmware from the emitter, and then they synced up. If you can, download the USB 3D management utility, which will give you finer control over glasses duty schedule and delay than the emitter joystick can.


----------



## nickels55

I do not have any 120hz devices. My Optoma HD 20 and HLT-6187s are both 60hz (Well, my tv is supposed to be 120hz but that is a lie). I am looking for the USD 3D Management Utility, but it is not available on the 3DNow or 3DVIP websites. Jonathan said he was going to send it to me.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23670486
> 
> 
> I do not have any 120hz devices. My Optoma HD 20 and HLT-6187s are both 60hz (Well, my tv is supposed to be 120hz but that is a lie). I am looking for the USD 3D Management Utility, but it is not available on the 3DNow or 3DVIP websites. Jonathan said he was going to send it to me.



I believe Monster still has their version for download on their site (it's a rebranded version of VIP's utility and works just fine with VIP-branded emitters), and the VIP version should also be on the CurtPalme.com forum at this link: http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27776 


Either utility will control the emitter just fine. I wouldn't go into the Update tab, since it might try to install the old firmware to your new emitter. I don't know if that would actually happen, but I haven't been willing to try and find out. Of course, if Jonathan has a newer utility, I'd go with that one.


----------



## rawhit

I've been looking at options to convert my Epson 8700UB to 3D and came across this product.

I'm about to pull the trigger on 3D theater *plus version* but had a few questions


Tried to read and search through this thread but its quite long so pls point me to any existing post if these questions have already been answered elsewhere.
Are there any other competing products I should look at?
The RF glasses seem to be $70 each. Are there any other compatible glasses which work with the emitter?
Whats the best place to buy these in US? I'm in NJ


Thanks!


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawhit*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23832145
> 
> 
> I've been looking at options to convert my Epson 8700UB to 3D and came across this product.
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on 3D theater *plus version* but had a few questions
> 
> 
> Tried to read and search through this thread but its quite long so pls point me to any existing post if these questions have already been answered elsewhere.
> Are there any other competing products I should look at?
> The RF glasses seem to be $70 each. Are there any other compatible glasses which work with the emitter?
> Whats the best place to buy these in US? I'm in NJ
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Search this forum area for "Bit Cauldron", and you should find what you seek.


----------



## nickels55











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawhit*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23832145
> 
> 
> I've been looking at options to convert my Epson 8700UB to 3D and came across this product.
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on 3D theater *plus version* but had a few questions
> 
> 
> Tried to read and search through this thread but its quite long so pls point me to any existing post if these questions have already been answered elsewhere.
> Are there any other competing products I should look at?
> The RF glasses seem to be $70 each. Are there any other compatible glasses which work with the emitter?
> Whats the best place to buy these in US? I'm in NJ
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Contact Jonathon @ 3D VIP directly via email and talk to him. He can give you a better deal on the glasses and unit. He is located in Florida I believe. Otherwise try here:
http://www.consignia.ca/vip-3d-theater-plus-bundle-1080p-3d-processor-for-gaming-blu-ray-broadcast-3d-1-rf-3d-glasses-included/


----------



## rawhit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23835585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contact Jonathon @ 3D VIP directly via email and talk to him. He can give you a better deal on the glasses and unit. He is located in Florida I believe. Otherwise try here:
> http://www.consignia.ca/vip-3d-theater-plus-bundle-1080p-3d-processor-for-gaming-blu-ray-broadcast-3d-1-rf-3d-glasses-included/


I'm too darn impatient







. Ended up placing my order yesterday itself from Consignia.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23832610
> 
> 
> Search this forum area for "Bit Cauldron", and you should find what you seek.



Rolls, I tried searching for "Bit Cauldron". These glasses are also sold as monstervision from what I gather. Are they any better than the RF ones which come with VIP package? Price seems almost the same as VIP ones.


Anybody knows how these handle the following frame rates?

1080p/24 - since they refresh at 60 hz that is 2.5 times the frame rate, there would be a 3:2 pulldown?


1080p/60 - this is mostly theoretical I guess as there seems to be little content.. But would it have to drop half the frames to show 30fps to each eye?


Thanks!


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawhit*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2070#post_23835802
> 
> 
> I'm too darn impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ended up placing my order yesterday itself from Consignia.
> 
> Rolls, I tried searching for "Bit Cauldron". These glasses are also sold as monstervision from what I gather. Are they any better than the RF ones which come with VIP package? Price seems almost the same as VIP ones.
> 
> 
> Anybody knows how these handle the following frame rates?
> 
> 1080p/24 - since they refresh at 60 hz that is 2.5 times the frame rate, there would be a 3:2 pulldown?
> 
> 
> 1080p/60 - this is mostly theoretical I guess as there seems to be little content.. But would it have to drop half the frames to show 30fps to each eye?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Bit Cauldron glasses and emitters are sold by VIP, Optoma, and EStar. Previously, Monster and 3DNow (under a defunct distribution agreement with VIP) also sold them. They are functionally interchangeable in that any of these glasses will work with any of the RF emitters-VIP, Monster, Optoma, 3DNow, or EStar. The older glasses have larger rounder lenses and an "On" switch on top of the right earpiece. The newer ones like the ones you ordered have a more slim profile and the "On" button on the frames at the bottom of the right hinge. Both styles fit over eyeglasses. The emitters are identical in appearance but the older ones have red/green LEDs while the new ones have red/blue LEDs.


Any frame rate conversion necessary is done by the Theatre, not by the glasses or emitters. Note that the Theatre outputs at 60 or 120 Hz in 720p, and 60 Hz in 1080p. The glasses sync to that.


----------



## rawhit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23836496
> 
> 
> Bit Cauldron glasses and emitters are sold by VIP, Optoma, and EStar. Previously, Monster and 3dNOW (under a defunct distribution agreement with VIP) also sold them. They are functionally interchangeable in that any of these glasses will work with any of their emitters.
> 
> 
> Any frame rate conversion necessary is done by the Theatre, not by the glasses or emitters. Note that the Theatre outputs at 60 or 120 Hz in 720p, and 60 Hz in 1080p. The glasses sync to that.


Thanks for the info in Bit Cauldron. Seems like these glasses are available under various brand names. Will pick up a few if I am happy with the overall performance of 3D Theater +(waiting to receive it)


My question about the frame rate was for the 3D theater plus itself and not the glasses. I gues I am confused about what the frame rates in 3D end up showing to each eye for active systems and what happens when output frame rate is not an even multiple of input..

Too much for my 2D brain










This article on cnet does explain some of my questions


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawhit*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23836659
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info in Bit Cauldron. Seems like these glasses are available under various brand names. Will pick up a few if I am happy with the overall performance of 3D Theater +(waiting to receive it)
> 
> 
> My question about the frame rate was for the 3D theater plus itself and not the glasses. I gues I am confused about what the frame rates in 3D end up showing to each eye for active systems and what happens when output frame rate is not an even multiple of input..
> 
> Too much for my 2D brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article on cnet does explain some of my questions



However they do it, it works. Essentially the Theatre/Theatre + do the same thing as the circuits in a 3D-capable display, only they provide (in most cases) only 60 Hz output. As I understand it, 3D sets internally multiply the framerate to give 120 Hz output to their displays. The drawback to the Theatre's 60 Hz output is some flicker compared to native 3D-capable sets. A dimmer image will cut back on the flicker, and since my wife and I use ours with an older (and dimmer) CRT set, it naturally reduces flicker to the point we don't usually notice it. Your experience may be different.


----------



## nickels55

Rawhit is using a Theater + unit on a projector that accepts 120 hz inputs (I think). He should not have an issue with flicker. If you want the emitter tuner software let me know. It is hard to find online these days.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23838602
> 
> 
> Rawhit is using a Theater + unit on a projector that accepts 120 hz inputs (I think). He should not have an issue with flicker. If you want the emitter tuner software let me know. It is hard to find online these days.



Nope, no 120 Hz input. I just looked at the manual on Epson's website.


Check out the EStar website. It has the tuning software with current firmware updater.


----------



## rawhit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23839113
> 
> 
> Nope, no 120 Hz input. I just looked at the manual on Epson's website.
> 
> 
> Check out the EStar website. It has the tuning software with current firmware updater.


Correct about the input. I am not aware of any HT projects which take 120hz at input.


8700ub does output at 120hz though.
TV -
60hz input > VPI > 60hz output > Epson 2:2 pulldown OR Frame Interpolation > 120hz output.
Blu-ray -
24hz input > VPI > 60hz output > Epson 2:2 pulldown OR Frame Interpolation > 120hz output.

I am guessing that in this case turning on Epson frame interpolation would mess up the picture but will have to play around with it to see how it works.


Rolls, have you used the tuning software? I just downloaded it but haven't installed to see what it does.


Update: My 3D Theatre + just shipped from Consignia


----------



## nickels55

The tuning software lets you fine tune the glasses. You can do it with the stick on the emitter, but you can only see five lights with varying degrees of brightness... not very helpful. The software allows you to see the actual numbers for the delay and duty cycle fields. Much more informative about what is going on. I believe you can also switch polarity of the glasses with the software, or just push the button on the glasses once.


I am curious to see what you think about the flicker. At first it drove me crazy. I have since gotten used to it and it doesn't bug me as much, but I still see it big time.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawhit*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23839542
> 
> 
> Correct about the input. I am not aware of any HT projects which take 120hz at input.
> 
> 
> 8700ub does output at 120hz though.
> TV -
> 60hz input > VPI > 60hz output > Epson 2:2 pulldown OR Frame Interpolation > 120hz output.
> Blu-ray -
> 24hz input > VPI > 60hz output > Epson 2:2 pulldown OR Frame Interpolation > 120hz output.
> 
> I am guessing that in this case turning on Epson frame interpolation would mess up the picture but will have to play around with it to see how it works.
> 
> 
> Rolls, have you used the tuning software? I just downloaded it but haven't installed to see what it does.
> 
> 
> Update: My 3D Theatre + just shipped from Consignia



I use the tuning software all the time. My Theatre+ and emitter are located across the room from our seating position, so it is easier to use the software (via USB cable from my laptop) than to get up and futz with that rather imprecise joystick.


Make sure when setting up your Theatre+ that you use the BluRay player and not an HTPC as the source. The VIP products are designed to work only with normal consumer electronics video sources, and PC video will give you no picture, making you think the Theatre isn't working.


----------



## rawhit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23839767
> 
> 
> I am curious to see what you think about the flicker. At first it drove me crazy. I have since gotten used to it and it doesn't bug me as much, but I still see it big time.


Sure, will update the thread with my findings. I don't think anybody has tried Theater+ with this particular projector. What display do you use with VIP?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23840051
> 
> 
> Make sure when setting up your Theatre+ that you use the BluRay player and not an HTPC as the source. The VIP products are designed to work only with normal consumer electronics video sources, and PC video will give you no picture, making you think the Theatre isn't working.


I would be using PS3 and a Sammy Blu-ray player. Didn't know that Netflix streaming has 3D content which works with PS3 and LG netflix apps. Would try that too and see how it works.


Just read thru the PDF document which comes with the EStar utility. Its seems quite good with diagrammatic explanation of lag and ghosting and how delay / duty cycle settings help eliminate the issues.


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawhit*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23844219
> 
> 
> Sure, will update the thread with my findings. I don't think anybody has tried Theater+ with this particular projector. What display do you use with VIP?



Let's take the display out of the equation for a moment. You are using 60hz input so this is what is going to happen regardless of the display type:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiCTntOo5y4 


I am using the VIP Theatre on an Optoma HD20. You will get 1080p with the Theatre+, while my regular unit only goes up to 720p. They both are using 60hz so the flicker will be there on both devices. It took me a while to get used to it, especially on anything with bright scenes. Good luck!


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23846029
> 
> 
> Let's take the display out of the equation for a moment. You are using 60hz input so this is what is going to happen regardless of the display type:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiCTntOo5y4
> 
> 
> I am using the VIP Theatre on an Optoma HD20. You will get 1080p with the Theatre+, while my regular unit only goes up to 720p. They both are using 60hz so the flicker will be there on both devices. It took me a while to get used to it, especially on anything with bright scenes. Good luck!



I just watched the YouTube vid that nickels55 linked to, and you definitely can get that kind of flicker with these units. Having said that, know that the brighter the display is, the worse this will be. So dropping your PJ's brightness, either by using its controls, or by manipulating Duty Cycle on the RF transmitter, can help. The glasses will make any ambient light sources appear to flicker as well, so watching in the dimmest conditions possible can help. Flicker also seems to be like the DLP rainbow effect-some people see it and are really bothered by it, and some don't/aren't. My wife and I don't get much of it and we've learned to tune out what little there is. YMMV.


----------



## rawhit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23846865
> 
> 
> I just watched the YouTube vid that nickels55 linked to, and you definitely can get that kind of flicker with these units. Having said that, know that the brighter the display is, the worse this will be. So dropping your PJ's brightness, either by using its controls, or by manipulating Duty Cycle on the RF transmitter, can help. The glasses will make any ambient light sources appear to flicker as well, so watching in the dimmest conditions possible can help. Flicker also seems to be like the DLP rainbow effect-some people see it and are really bothered by it, and some don't/aren't. My wife and I don't get much of it and we've learned to tune out what little there is. YMMV.


Is that how much CFLs flicker? I have mostly CFLs at home and never been bothered by bulb flicker.


Regarding brightness, the THX mode on this PJ produces about 600 lumens and (a very nice) dynamic mode between 1400-1500 lumens. I think THX mode would be too dark for 3D.


Another newbie question: The T+ is capped at 60hz on 1080p right (the main reason for getting T+ over original) ? Would it have mattered if the PJ supported higher refresh rate? Also whats the difference between refresh rate vs V-Sync? Going through some older posts in this thread, some body mentioned 72hz looking lot smoother than 60hz.


Today borrowed Avatar, Avengers and Madagacar 3D blu-rays for testing. Theater+ should be here on Saturday.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawhit*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23847586
> 
> 
> Is that how much CFLs flicker? I have mostly CFLs at home and never been bothered by bulb flicker.
> 
> 
> Regarding brightness, the THX mode on this PJ produces about 600 lumens and (a very nice) dynamic mode between 1400-1500 lumens. I think THX mode would be too dark for 3D.
> 
> 
> Another newbie question: The T+ is capped at 60hz on 1080p right (the main reason for getting T+ over original) ? Would it have mattered if the PJ supported higher refresh rate? Also whats the difference between refresh rate vs V-Sync? Going through some older posts in this thread, some body mentioned 72hz looking lot smoother than 60hz.
> 
> 
> Today borrowed Avatar, Avengers and Madagacar 3D blu-rays for testing. Theater+ should be here on Saturday.



I think that the one in the video was defective or on its last legs. We have numerous CFLs also, and none of them flicker like that.


Yep, the Plus is maxed at 1080p/60 (also does 720p/60/120). Doesn't matter what the display supports.


----------



## nickels55

Over-analysis of the light bulb. The point was to show what 60hz 3D looks like on screen. It was just meant to be a visual representation of 3D flicker. If that doesn't bother you than you'll be fine with the Theatre + and your projector.


----------



## rawhit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23850974
> 
> 
> Over-analysis of the light bulb. The point was to show what 60hz 3D looks like on screen. It was just meant to be a visual representation of 3D flicker. If that doesn't bother you than you'll be fine with the Theatre + and your projector.


Cool. Just that the CFL video definitely has very visible flicker. Will find out tomorrow how 3DVIP works out for me. I am really hoping to not have to send it back considering the shipping/restocking fee involved. Consignia trial period is only 1 week from what I recall.


Just for the heck of it I put my laptop in 40hz refresh rate mode (the lowest it supports) and that was definitely very acceptable for browsing. Movies may be different though.


----------



## nickels55

Here is the problem with that - it is lower than 40hz. With a 60hz refresh rate in 3D that means each eye is getting 30hz. Give it some time to get used to it and adjust the brightness of your projector to be lower than normal when using 3D. Good luck!


----------



## blee0120

Can someone post Jonathan from 3D VIP email for me, so I can talk to him directly about the theater plus. Thanks


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23853348
> 
> 
> Can someone post Jonathan from 3D VIP email for me, so I can talk to him directly about the theater plus. Thanks



[email protected]


He's pretty much a one-man shop, so he'll more than likely be the one who answers you.


----------



## blee0120

Thanks, every time I go to the website, I always have problems


----------



## rawhit

Guess I was too optimistic about trying the 3D VIP over the weekend. The shipment from Canada post seems to be stuck for 4 days with below status

*2013/10/1718:09USORDS,USAItem has arrived in foreign country

02:00USORDS,International shipment has arrived in a foreign country*


Anybody knows what USORDS is and if others getting their VIP Theater from Consignia had long delays?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawhit*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23860081
> 
> 
> Guess I was too optimistic about trying the 3D VIP over the weekend. The shipment from Canada post seems to be stuck for 4 days with below status
> 
> *2013/10/1718:09USORDS,USAItem has arrived in foreign country
> 
> 02:00USORDS,International shipment has arrived in a foreign country*
> 
> 
> Anybody knows what USORDS is and if others getting their VIP Theater from Consignia had long delays?



Probably Customs. Then it has to go to the USPS or another carrier for delivery. IIRC, my items from Consignia took 7 to 10 days from order to delivery.


----------



## rawhit

Yup. Was stuck in customs for a week (called USPS to check)


Out for delivery now. So hopefully will get to test it today


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawhit*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23870940
> 
> 
> Yup. Was stuck in customs for a week (called USPS to check)
> 
> 
> Out for delivery now. So hopefully will get to test it today



Great! Keep us posted.


----------



## rawhit

Set theater+ last night. No hiccups there.


I was only able to watch it for 15 mins. Early impressions

The good so far

- Full resolution HD (1080p vs 720 is noticeable difference on 110 inch screen)

- Very little ghosting (haven't played around with the tuning software, I think I would be able to reduce it further)

- Drop in brightness is not bothersome. Even in the THX mode of the PJ, after few minutes the eyes get adjusted to the brightness cut.


The not so good

- Flicker! - I wanted to put the PJ in dynamic mode but the flicker is just too much to handle. Even in THX mode I will have try over next few days if I can get adjusted to it. This might be a deal breaker.

- Design wise, I would have preferred to have both input and output HDMI ports on same side (back of the box), just like AVRs. Right now its a cable mess as putting HDMI cable each side of box is not easy to maintain.

- emitter lights - When not playing 3D is it possible to turn of emitter (without pulling it out of T+) ? The red flashing LEDs are distracting for regular 2D content.


----------



## nickels55

The flicker is terrible but you do get used to it. It is much more hidden in dark scenes, and very visible in light scenes. As for the emitter lights, just flip the emitter over or cover them. RF isn't line of sight so you have many options to hide the blinking LED lights.


----------



## blee0120

Can anyone help me with my setup. I can't get the VIP Theater Plus to work on my projector. I'm using a Digital Projection M-Vision Cine LED projector and my 3D player is the Oppo 103D. Its a DLP. I have the IR emitter that I bought with it. I cycled through all 5 of the blue light modes with all the red light modes, so 25 combinations all together. I know for the DLP, all of the blue lights have to be on, but I cycled through all the red lights and no 3D. If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Make sure the Theater + DIP switch 1 is set DOWN, not UP. Your PJ needs a 60Hz input signal, and you may have the box set at 120Hz. You mentioned an IR emitter. Do you have IR glasses?


----------



## blee0120

I have IR glasses. Ill do that later


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2100#post_23905312
> 
> 
> I have IR glasses. Ill do that later



One more thing. Check the manufacturer's tag on the back of the emitter. If it says "BC-100" anywhere on it, it is an RF emitter, not IR. To the best of my knowledge, VIP's IR emitters and glasses were discontinued, so it's possible you have an RF unit. These will only work with RF glasses from Monster, Optoma, VIP, and EStar.


----------



## blee0120

I thought the same too. The glasses, emitter, and VIP processor all say IR on them. I'm heading upstairs to try it out now


----------



## blee0120

I got it to work. There's no ghosting but I think what I see is flickering. I looks weird. I'm going to try to see if I can reduce it but it destroys the 3D experience


----------



## Rolls-Royce

You can tune (reduce) duty cycle to lower brightness, which will also cut down on the visibility of flicker. After that, you may need to adjust delay since the controls can interact a bit. It's a personal judgment call as to how much brightness you're willing to give up to tame flicker...


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_23907724
> 
> 
> You can tune (reduce) duty cycle to lower brightness, which will also cut down on the visibility of flicker. After that, you may need to adjust delay since the controls can interact a bit. It's a personal judgment call as to how much brightness you're willing to give up to tame flicker...



Early I had the DIP 1 and 2 DOWN with 3 and 4 UP. That allowed me to do 60Hz at 1080p. Do you think have 1,3, and 4 UP and 2 DOWN will reduce the flicker? I'm at work now, so I can't test it out right now. That will give me 1080p at 120Hz, but I don't think the VIP supports that.


----------



## blee0120

Have anyone used DLP glasses with the Theater Plus?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_23907793
> 
> 
> Early I had the DIP 1 and 2 DOWN with 3 and 4 UP. That allowed me to do 60Hz at 1080p. Do you think have 1,3, and 4 UP and 2 DOWN will reduce the flicker? I'm at work now, so I can't test it out right now. That will give me 1080p at 120Hz, but I don't think the VIP supports that.



It doesn't support 1080p/120, but it does output 720p/120. And your PJ would have to accept a 720p 120Hz input signal, which if it's the LED 1000, it doesn't according to the datasheet.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_23908039
> 
> 
> It doesn't support 1080p/120, but it does output 720p/120. And your PJ would have to accept a 720p 120Hz input signal, which if it's the LED 1000, it doesn't according to the datasheet.



After I wrote it, I remember that it doesn't. I'm going to have to watch a movie or two all the way through to see if I can live with the constant flicker, which I doubt I will be able to. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't constant. I am going to try to reduce it because the 3D looks very good with excellent PQ and no ghosting. Its a shame that the flicker is so bothersome


----------



## nickels55

I wish that we could get them to test out putting in a double signal to see if that removes the flicker. Instead of the slow L-R-L-R at 30 HZ per eye, what would happen if the signal was 60HZ per eye going L-L-R-R-L-L-R-R...

Since the lenses would be opening and closing twice as fast the flicker should be reduced. Who cares if the left eye sees the same frame twice and then the right eye sees its same frame twice? In my head this simple firmware enhancement could possible make the flicker so much less.


Am I missing something here or would this not work? What is shown on my projector is flicker free, the slow shutter speed of the lenses is what causes the visible flicker... right?!?!


----------



## blee0120

Seem like that's the case and a simple firmware update will help. The flicker is awful, which takes away from the fact that the 3D is actually really good. If the was little to no flicker, I'm sure this product will sell a lot more


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_23909958
> 
> 
> I wish that we could get them to test out putting in a double signal to see if that removes the flicker. Instead of the slow L-R-L-R at 30 HZ per eye, what would happen if the signal was 60HZ per eye going L-L-R-R-L-L-R-R...
> 
> Since the lenses would be opening and closing twice as fast the flicker should be reduced. Who cares if the left eye sees the same frame twice and then the right eye sees its same frame twice? In my head this simple firmware enhancement could possible make the flicker so much less.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here or would this not work? What is shown on my projector is flicker free, the slow shutter speed of the lenses is what causes the visible flicker... right?!?!



Not enough bandwidth. The Theatre + is using that 60 Hz refresh to send 60 whole frames per second, only it has to be divided into 30 alternating frames per eye. Just think of it as a form of full-frame interlacing. To send 60 frames per second per eye, you would have to transmit at 120 Hz, even if you doubled the number of times each frame is sent. So you're back to needing a display that can accept 120 Hz (at 720p)...


----------



## nickels55

I don't think we are on the same page - the Theatre device would still send the data at the same rate, but the rate that the glasses cycle would be doubled. Let's pretend that nothing changed on the Theatre Device end as it pertains to displaying the picture on screen. That is the same. Now let's double the speed of the glasses but instead of alternating the lenses we add in a double left - double right shutter sync to the emitter.


Think of it this way - here is what is being projected on the screen in one second right now with the Theatre device @ 60Hz.
*L-R*|L-R|*L-R*|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|


Here is how the glasses shutter should work during this same second:
*L-L-R-R*|L-L-R-R|*L-L-R-R*|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|



Notice that the display is still getting the same amount of data as it is currently. The only thing that has changed is that while the left frame is up on the screen that the glasses open and close twice on each frame instead of only once. Sure you get the same visual data in each eye twice for each frame instead of only once, but the glasses lenses are now opening and closing at a faster rate so the visible flicker should be eliminated.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_23913104
> 
> 
> I don't think we are on the same page - the Theatre device would still send the data at the same rate, but the rate that the glasses cycle would be doubled. Let's pretend that nothing changed on the Theatre Device end as it pertains to displaying the picture on screen. That is the same. Now let's double the speed of the glasses but instead of alternating the lenses we add in a double left - double right shutter sync to the emitter.
> 
> 
> Think of it this way - here is what is being projected on the screen in one second right now with the Theatre device @ 60Hz.
> *L-R*|L-R|*L-R*|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|L-R|
> 
> 
> Here is how the glasses shutter should work during this same second:
> *L-L-R-R*|L-L-R-R|*L-L-R-R*|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|L-L-R-R|
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that the display is still getting the same amount of data as it is currently. The only thing that has changed is that while the left frame is up on the screen that the glasses open and close twice on each frame instead of only once. Sure you get the same visual data in each eye twice for each frame instead of only once, but the glasses lenses are now opening and closing at a faster rate so the visible flicker should be eliminated.



I understand what you're saying now. But I'm guessing that it isn't quite that easy. Jonathan is a pretty savvy guy, and I'll bet that with the remarks about flicker posted since these units debuted, he's looked into ways to reduce it. It may be something you'd need to bring up with Bit Cauldron, since they engineer and make the emitters and glasses. The Theatre/+ only provide their sync signal.


One big-and I think could be the biggest-issue is that the view for each eye is still only updating 30 times a second. Look at that 30 fps as many times per second as you want, but it's still only 30 fps on the screen.


----------



## Kilgore

Rolls-Royce, have you found any improvement flickerwise between the Theatre and Theatre + ?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilgore*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_23915715
> 
> 
> Rolls-Royce, have you found any improvement flickerwise between the Theatre and Theatre + ?



I saw some small improvement. But you have to understand that at the same time I installed the Theatre +, I also made the change to the newer design of the VIP glasses and the upgraded emitters. So, is the change due to the new Theatre +, the new emitter and glasses, or both?


The main change I've noticed is in detail. I feed the signal to an older CRT RPTV after converting it to 1080i. It seems that it's better for my video processor to reinterlace 1080p than to scale and reinterlace 720p. Although our set is only a 46" model, I do feel there is a little more clarity on fine details. For instance, the constant airborne objects (bugs, ash particles, etc.) in Avatar are a bit more distinct when the + is outputting 1080p than when it is sending out 720p. The picture appears more "solid" as well. This may be due to the reduced processing requirements posing less of a challenge to my video processor, and could possibly be tied in with reduced flicker. As a bonus, the + will pass bitstreamed DTS-MA, while the Theatre will not (DTS-MA is converted and output as DD). Since a majority of the 3D titles available now carry DTS-MA soundtracks, the + allows them to be heard as intended.


----------



## blee0120

Have anyone tried the manual mode with the emitter? It significantly reduced flicker and eliminated all ghosting


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_23973710
> 
> 
> Have anyone tried the manual mode with the emitter? It significantly reduced flicker and eliminated all ghosting



Yep. I find using that nubby little joystick a real PITA, though. I prefer the USB management app that Monster and EStar (much newer than the Monster app) have on their websites. It gives you much finer control than the joystick, and with a long-enough USB cable, you can make adjustments using a laptop at your seating position. It also has a radio button for reversing glasses polarity, which is sometimes necessary.


----------



## blee0120

Can you send me a link so I can try it


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Try EStaramerica.com.


----------



## blee0120

So, are you guys not bothered by the flicker? Jonathan from VIP told me I could get a refund if I wasn't satisfied with the product. I'm thinking about returning it. On all bright scenes, I just constantly see flicker. I can reduce it by dimming the picture, but that just makes the 3D even worst IMO


----------



## Kilgore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_23976928
> 
> 
> So, are you guys not bothered by the flicker? Jonathan from VIP told me I could get a refund if I wasn't satisfied with the product. I'm thinking about returning it. On all bright scenes, I just constantly see flicker. I can reduce it by dimming the picture, but that just makes the 3D even worst IMO



I would prefer no flicker at all, but seeing as I can watch 3D movies on my non-3D Epson 8350, and on my HTPC by using a 3D Theater, no I'm not "bothered" by the flicker. I just use manual mode on the emitter to dial in as best as I can, and live with it.


In the future, my next purchase will be a fully 3D capable PJ. Until then, thank you Jonathan and 3D Now.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilgore*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2120_40#post_23977972
> 
> 
> I would prefer no flicker at all, but seeing as I can watch 3D movies on my non-3D Epson 8350, and on my HTPC by using a 3D Theater, no I'm not "bothered" by the flicker. I just use manual mode on the emitter to dial in as best as I can, and live with it.
> 
> 
> In the future, my next purchase will be a fully 3D capable PJ. Until then, thank you Jonathan and 3D Now.



The picture quality is great, but the flicker is a deal breaker for me. I just hope I can get the refund I was promised


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilgore*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_23977972
> 
> 
> "So, are you guys not bothered by the flicker? Jonathan from VIP told me I could get a refund if I wasn't satisfied with the product. I'm thinking about returning it. On all bright scenes, I just constantly see flicker. I can reduce it by dimming the picture, but that just makes the 3D even worst IMO"
> 
> 
> I would prefer no flicker at all, but seeing as I can watch 3D movies on my non-3D Epson 8350, and on my HTPC by using a 3D Theater, no I'm not "bothered" by the flicker. I just use manual mode on the emitter to dial in as best as I can, and live with it.



This. Plus, our CRT is dim enough that flicker isn't very noticeable. We get more from any external lighting sources such as LEDs on equipment than from the display.


----------



## ludohavil


Hi:

 

I just purchase a Theater with 2 RF glasses and the emiter.

I was looking for IR glases and emiter compatible with 60Hz to use with the theater and my Plasma HDTV.

Any option in the market?

There is a place I can check if a glasses are compatible with 60Hz RF or IR?

 

I'm reading this thread but I'm in page 8 stil.

 

Any help will be appreciated.

 

Thanks,


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_24031066
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> 
> I just purchase a Theater with 2 RF glasses and the emiter.
> 
> I was looking for IR glases and emiter compatible with 60Hz to use with the theater and my Plasma HDTV.
> 
> Any option in the market?
> 
> There is a place I can check if a glasses are compatible with 60Hz RF or IR?
> 
> 
> I'm reading this thread but I'm in page 8 stil.
> 
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



There are reasons to stick with those RF glasses instead of switching to IR. For one thing, IR is line-of-sight. If you turn your head away from the IR emitter, the glasses will lose sync and will have to resync when you look back toward the emitter. RF glasses don't have this issue-they stay in sync. The RF glasses are also adjustable for ghosting/crosstalk and brightness via the emitter.


I don't know of any 60 Hz-compatible IR glasses. That doesn't mean they aren't out there, I just don't know about them. I believe the Bit Cauldron RF glasses are the only ones compatible with 60 Hz. These are rebranded and sold by VIP, Optoma, and EStar. Monster also at one time sold the glasses and emitters but have since dropped out of that market.


----------



## ludohavil


Thank you for your fast response.

I'll keep reading this thread just to learn about the Theater.

 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_24031677
> 
> 
> Thank you for your fast response.
> 
> I'll keep reading this thread just to learn about the Theater.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot



You're welcome. By the way, the Theatre and Theatre + are designed to work with regular consumer electronics 3D sources such as 3D Blu-Ray players and cable/satellite set-top boxes. If you will be using an HTPC, it will have to be capable of sending 3D in the recognized consumer electronics formats and resolutions/timings (1080p24 frame packed, etc.). Otherwise you probably won't get a picture at all...


----------



## ludohavil


Good to know.

I have an AMD HD6870, it has HDMI 1.4 and AMD HD3D.

But I hope I do not need to use the PC but in rare ocassions.

All I play to the Tv comes from Uverse DVR box and Samsung BDE6500 (this one is 3D and smart)

I plan to use the Theater with the BD player since Uverse remove all the 3D a while ago and now they have only ESPN3D witch I don't see (don't follow sports)

 

Thanks again.


----------



## ludohavil


Hi,

 

I have a question...

 

VIP 3D web site reads the Theater cannot handle SBS 1080p.

Its the same for HSBS 1080p?

I have a lot of Half SBS 1080p movies.

Also it handles fine the HSBS or need to be SBS full two images?

I also have some Half TopBottom.

 

If someone has tested the H version of the 3D format please could take me aout of my worries?

 

Thanks,

 

Note: By the way I live in Miami, very close to VIP3D HQ.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_24034186
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a question...
> 
> 
> VIP 3D web site reads the Theater cannot handle SBS 1080p.
> 
> Its the same for HSBS 1080p?
> 
> I have a lot of Half SBS 1080p movies.
> 
> Also it handles fine the HSBS or need to be SBS full two images?
> 
> I also have some Half TopBottom.
> 
> 
> If someone has tested the H version of the 3D format please could take me aout of my worries?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Note: By the way I live in Miami, very close to VIP3D HQ.



I've never used SBS with my Theatre or Plus, except to test it with 1080i SBS that one of my wife's favorite channels was running when we were with Dish Network a couple of years ago. I had to switch the Theatre into 3D mode manually, but it worked fine. Jonathan at VIP is very helpful and you should email him at [email protected] I think if you set your player's output to 1080i when you are playing your SBS movies you will be okay.


----------



## ludohavil


One more question...

Should I update the RF emiter and glasses whe I get then?

Or anything else I should do previous to use?

 

I'm hardware entusiast so I'm able to do some tweaking.

 

Thanks,

 

PD: I found about SBS in a post in the thread and solve my doubts.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2130#post_24037058
> 
> 
> One more question...
> 
> Should I update the RF emiter and glasses whe I get then?
> 
> Or anything else I should do previous to use?
> 
> 
> I'm hardware entusiast so I'm able to do some tweaking.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> PD: I found about SBS in a post in the thread and solve my doubts.



The newer emitters I have came with the most recent firmware installed. Just turning on the glasses with the emitter on will automatically update the glasses firmware if it is needed! You will want to fully charge the glasses before first use, as the manual recommends.


----------



## ludohavil


Royce:

 

I just got my Theater w/ RF emitter and 2 glasses, eaguer to start test. that will be around 10 pm tonight EST, for you will be 7 pm since I've read here you are in california.

 

The new transmiter comes with a manual?

I've read somewhere that new preconfiguration are present in the new transmitter.

I was wondering if there is a conf for Plasma HDTV so I get a start point for the fine tune.

 

The manual I've got does not had anything about new presets.

 

Thanks again, you are a beacon of light for us who are starting now...


----------



## Rolls-Royce

"Manual" is perhaps an overstatement. There should be a user guide packaged with your glasses and emitter. And there is a setup guide for the Theatre on the VIP website. EStar America also has downloadable guides on their website. EStar's products are near-identical to VIP's, except that their glasses use their power switch as an on-off switch, while VIP uses it for quick polarity changes.


----------



## ludohavil


I noticed.

I just tested with "Live of Pi" 3d BD and flicker is noticeable but not killer.

I need to tweak a little.

then I put the DB player in 720p to test HSBS files and beautiful.

 

one thing I notice is the power supply usb cable for the glasses was not making good contact at first.

then I find out I need to press a little harder to notch and keep charging.

I thought I charged the glasses but seen some extrange behaviour, like connecting/disconecting

I was able to see 3d for a few seconds and then no 3d and then it came back.

still need to test more today at normal hours.

 

so far very pleased.

 

By the way, what I got was branded by 3D NOW, and the theater only have two DIP switches and the SBS/OU selection button.

Also came with a power supply. any ideas here?

 

I've got:

 

Theater => 3DN-200

Emitter => 3DN-100

Glasses => 3DN-6000

 

the boxes are named like the EStar ones:

the Starter Kit is 3DN-6100

the glasses alone is 3DN-6000

 

Good night,

 

Note: I just got the manual from 3DNOW and they are good at least for me.


----------



## ludohavil


One more thing...

How do I power the glasses off? appart from been like a minute pressing the power button.

 

The box reads that a pouch should came but I did not receive any pouch for the glasses. sould I contact some one for that or that is how it is?


----------



## ludohavil


I just found a problem 









 

HSBS is not sync fine. It goes in and out of 3D and keeps mostly out.

I'll contact support. But this is definitive for me.

BD3D works fine though so the emitter and the glasses are working fine.

Looks like an issue with the theater, maybe I've got the bad one. Bad luck for me.

Also its not detecting SBS automatically. I've had to use the switch buttom always.

 

Update: I manage to play anything from PC using AMD HD3D format with Stereoscopic Player from 3DTv.at. The Theater autodetect that one fine like the BD3D. By the way, for me this is the best 3D player, there are any othe option with same spectrum of configuration?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24043379
> 
> 
> One more thing...
> 
> How do I power the glasses off? appart from been like a minute pressing the power button.
> 
> 
> The box reads that a pouch should came but I did not receive any pouch for the glasses. sould I contact some one for that or that is how it is?



The 3D Now/VIP glasses can't be powered off manually, unlike the EStar ones. They will automatically shutdown after 5 minutes of not receiving an emitter sync signal.


I didn't get a pouch for my 3D Now glasses, either.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24043437
> 
> 
> I just found a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HSBS is not sync fine. It goes in and out of 3D and keeps mostly out.
> 
> I'll contact support. But this is definitive for me.
> 
> BD3D works fine though so the emitter and the glasses are working fine.
> 
> Looks like an issue with the theater, maybe I've got the bad one. Bad luck for me.
> 
> Also its not detecting SBS automatically. I've had to use the switch buttom always.
> 
> 
> Update: I manage to play anything from PC using AMD HD3D format with Stereoscopic Player from 3DTv.at. The Theater autodetect that one fine like the BD3D. By the way, for me this is the best 3D player, there are any othe option with same spectrum of configuration?



SBS won't be autodetected by the Theatre, since it isn't an HDMI 1.4 3D format, but HDMI 1.3. You'll have to use the button on the Theatre to lock it onto an SBS signal.


You could try other resolutions/scanrates from your BDP, such as 1080p24, for your HSBS discs. The Theatre guide shows a number of supported input resolutions for SBS and TNB signals, so try as many as you can. You might get lucky.


----------



## ludohavil


thanks,

I thought it would be possible the Theater detected the SBS auto, but pressing the button is OK for me.

 

about the matter, the Theater is getting the SBS file fine, I can see in the screen both images merged,

I tested it playing in the BDplayer from DLNA source, and from the PC; same result both cases, but PC behave a little better.

the issue looks to be sending the sync signal to the emitter since the glasses start going in and out of 3D every few seconds.

I think is Theater related because it works fine with BD3D and HD3D.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24045745
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> I thought it would be possible the Theater detected the SBS auto, but pressing the button is OK for me.
> 
> 
> about the matter, the Theater is getting the SBS file fine, I can see in the screen both images merged,
> 
> I tested it playing in the BDplayer from DLNA source, and from the PC; same result both cases, but PC behave a little better.
> 
> the issue looks to be sending the sync signal to the emitter since the glasses start going in and out of 3D every few seconds.
> 
> I think is Theater related because it works fine with BD3D and HD3D.



I'm wondering if there was an issue with the authoring software used to create those HSBS discs not correctly encoding the signal. Usually, when there has been a problem with 3D sync wandering in and out, it's been due to the display not properly locking to the signal from the Theatre and occurs with all types of 3D content.


----------



## ludohavil


Just got word from Jonathan.

The 3DNow version of the Theater needs an update.

He will send it to me tomorrow.

I still does not undrestand why I received a 3DNow hardware since the picture ( http://www.curtpalme.com/3DTheatre.shtm ) in the site I bought it is the VIP3D one.

 

Today I'll see Man of Steel 3D!!!


----------



## Rolls-Royce

3D Now was originally going to be the distributor for VIP's products, but that partnership was dissolved for whatever reason. I would imagine that there are a number of brand-new-in-the-box VIP products on shelves that were silkscreened with the 3DNow logo. My Theatre+ also has it. It isn't a problem-it's VIP's gear under the logo, and that's what counts.










BTW, Curt Palme's site has been selling these units since the early days. I'd imagine that when the 3DNow partnership went away, they went back to photos from the VIP-brand days even though what was shipping still had the 3DNow markings


----------



## ludohavil


good to know, thanks


----------



## SubaruB4

I have a question I'm thinking about getting the VIP 3D Theater for my Infocus IN116 it's a 3d ready projector, so since my PS3 is my bluray player, would the connection chain be like this?


PS3>3D Theater>AVR>projector? My concern is that run from the AVR to the projector it's going to be around 25 Ft or so.


----------



## ludohavil


If its of help to anyone:

 

Setup: 

 - TV Samsung Plasma PN42C450

 - Samsung BDE-6500

 - PC with AMD HD3D support (HDMI out selected to 720p 60Hz)

 - Theater 3D prossesor (3DNOW model, needs firmware for SBS sync)

 - 3DNow RF starter kit + extra RF grasses.

 

Tested Theater autodetect:

 - Play BD3D from BD player

 - Play 3D from PC HD3D with PowerDVD 13 Ultra and Steroscopic Player 

 - Play HSBS and Full SBS files from PC HD3D with PowerDVD 13 Ultra and Steroscopic Player 

 

Tested Theater place in SBS manually:

 - Play HSBS files from PC with PowerDVD 13 Ultra and Steroscopic Player 

 - Play HSBS files from DLNA server with BDPlayer

 

there is an issue with the FullSBS files, when played as SBS manual selection in Theater, the image is halved vertically,

this is a concecuence of the Theater waiting for HSBS.

I've made Jonathan aware of this one already, but this are only a few out there.

 

after following the recomendations in 3DNow web site for Plasma TVs...

and selected Plasma 60Hz mode in the RF emitter...

- no (zero) ghosting

- no (zero) crosstalk

 

did some fine tunning on the TV:

- with Ambience Light Sensor off => intensity goes to 8 (because og Game mode presection) => flicker is noticeable but not killer

- enabling Ambience Light sensor and modifiying minimun backlight selection:

   - 3 => no flickering at all

   - 4-5 => very little flickering

 

the only issue is with really dark scenes.

I tested some different movies and the result was very possitive.

With HP7 movie, the scene when Snape arrives flying to Malfoy's Manor and goes throught (literally) the iron gates, witch is really dark, you can barely see the linnings in Sanape's clothes and the bars of the gate; but this looks the same in the theater so, in my opinion this looks pretty well as a cinema.

 

Other thing to remark is the galsses do not downgrade to much bright, for me its like the polirized glasses of the Real3D, witch for me it really good.

 

My future step its to move to a 720p 3DReady LED proyector like Optoma 1000P.

I would like to hear opinions about this projector and if 1000 lumens will be enought for a normal room with around 15 ft viewing distance.


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubaruB4*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24054448
> 
> 
> I have a question I'm thinking about getting the VIP 3D Theater for my Infocus IN116 it's a 3d ready projector, so since my PS3 is my bluray player, would the connection chain be like this?
> 
> 
> PS3>3D Theater>AVR>projector? My concern is that run from the AVR to the projector it's going to be around 25 Ft or so.


Anyone?


----------



## below90hz

HI I have several questions for VIP Theatre *PLUS* owners:


1. I know people have already said they see zero crosstalk, but i haven't seen anyone with an LED LCD tv say that (sorry don't have time to read whole thread) and the only reason I am even considering this system is simply because I can't stand the bad crosstalk on my 3D TV and am looking for a way to eliminate it (_I am using a 40" Samsung LED HDTV as my PC gaming monitor_)... So for LED LCD tv owners - Is there any crosstalk at all with this system?


2. Does the VIP Theater PLUS really output a true 1080 HD signal? The past few years many manufacturer's have advertised some of their active shutter TV's as "1080p" in 3D, but they were not truly 1080, it was upscaled and looked like crap, like what passive 1080p 3D looks like. For example my 2012 active shutter Sammy TV is not true 1080p in 3D, but my 2013 Samsung TV _is_ - it does true, detailed, crisp 1080 lines of horz resolution in 3D, and the difference is night and day (even with the bad crosstalk). So does the VIP Theater PLUS also do a true 1080 HD resolution?


3. Can anyone confirm if it will it work with Nvidia’s 3D TV Play? I don’t see why it wouldn’t, but I’m just curious if any of you have used it successfully with 3D TV Play - it would make me feel a little better about the purchase if I knew for sure it would work.


4. Less important but still curious: Per my previous experimentation trying to find a solution to the crosstalk on my TV, I have several universal RF active shutter glasses - is it possible they might work with the VIP 3D Theater Plus system?


Thank you guys for any answers you might have for me.


----------



## ludohavil


Madaeel, below90Hz:

 

as you can see from my post previous to yours, I use it with a 60Hz standard plasma Tv with no ghosting,

I have the Theater (not +) so I'm limited to 720p output but I haven't notice any difference.

I watch the Tv from like 10-11 ft and is a 42" tv.

 

There is something you will need to know, I did find some ghosting yesterday watching Abrahan Lincoln: Vampire Hunter witch is a Converted 3D movie, not Native 3d (filmed in 3d); and was from an encoded file, so the ghosting could be a result of encoding too.

 

I've watched so far mostly HSBS files:

- Man of Steel

- Expendables 2

- Despicable Me 2

- Doctor Who: Day of the Doctor

- Pacific Rim

- World War Z

- Wolverine

 

BD3D:

- Live of Pi

 

The only ghosting noticiable was in AL:VH in the scene when the monument is seen with the sky behind.

 

for a 40" you can go for the theater, you will not notice the difference unless you play inside the TV.

there are document on internet that explain the ratio between viewing distance / quality (ppp) tha the human eye can actually realize.

I have experience with this.

 

Hope it help you decide.

Happy 3D!!!


----------



## ludohavil


SubaruB4:

 

What I recomend you is to check if the AVC you have will process the HDMI signal.

If the AVC reprocess the signal or amplify it you are good to go, the distance count will start again at the AVC out.

 

I have not tested with HDMI with AVC, but the splitter I have do affect the HDMI signal, but the switch do not.

so fo a little goggling, and luck...


----------



## below90hz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24110957
> 
> 
> Madaeel,
> 
> 
> as you can see from my post previous to yours, I use it with a 60Hz standard plasma Tv with no ghosting,
> 
> I have the Theater (not +) so I'm limited to 720p output but I haven't notice any difference.
> 
> 
> for a 40" you can go for the theater, you will not notice the difference unless you play inside the TV.
> 
> there are document on internet that explain the ratio between viewing distance / quality (ppp) tha the human eye can actually realize.



thx ludohavil, I did read your post, but i still needed to ask the questions because a) plasma is quite different from LED LCD when it comes to crosstalk, and b) i sit about 30 inches from my 40" tv so at that distance there is a noticeably huge difference in sharpness between 720 and 1080 lines of resolution. I definitely need to know if Theater + is true 1080p or not.


also I accidentally logged in as my brother, madaeel, sorry about that. I deleted that post and reasked the question as myself.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Yes, the Theatre + is true 1080p (60 Hz).










LCD sets, whether LED or CCFL, are a mixed bag for the Theatre and +. Part of it likely stems from how LCD sets work, with the twisting and untwisting of the liquid crystals to create the pixel structure. The faux "120 Hz" and "240 Hz" sets with their frame interpolation algorithms also seem to induce issues with unstable 3D presentation (no crosstalk to crosstalk with eye reversal and back to no crosstalk in just minutes).


The Theatre units are designed to work with consumer electronics equipment (CE) such as disc players and set top boxes. If the Nvidia 3D setup outputs a CE-standard 3D signal, it'll probably work. See the list of supported 3D input resolutions and signal types in the user guides on VIP's website.


Your universal RF glasses should work, if they have their own dedicated emitters that can plug into a VESA-standard 3D sync port like that on the Theatre and + .


Recommend you contact Jonathan at 3D-VIP with your questions. He's a straight-up guy and won't snow you.


----------



## below90hz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24111229
> 
> 
> Yes, the Theatre + is true 1080p (60 Hz).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recommend you contact Jonathan at 3D-VIP with your questions. He's a straight-up guy and won't snow you.




Thanks Rolls for the answers, I also sent email to Jonathan per your advice, we'll see what he says.


----------



## ludohavil


Men, listen to Royce, he has helped me with most my issues so far.

One thing you should take into consideration is most universal RF/IR glasses are 120Hz only.

You will need the 3D VIP / Optoma 2100 / Estar glasses. So far the BitCauldron base galss4es are the only one with 60/50Hz support.

Even if your LCD/LED hdtv saids 120/240 Hz is like Royce said, this is internal interpollation of the TV, the input is still 60Hz.

If you have an option to just disable the interpollation you can avoid the issues Royce told you about if not...

 

I'd read a lot about it before buying mine and I did it after seen that with plasma there was agood chance of qorking almost perfect and it did.

In another hand, the new emiter that VIP3D and 3dNOW started kits have has preefined setups that can help jump start the fine tunning,

there is one for Plasma and another different for LCD/LED.

 

check this link:  http://www.3dnow.com/support_downloads.html

 

I'd followed the Plasma guide and the results were amazing. Also the BC RF emiter/glasses combination help a lot for what I've read.

I did read all this thread 73 pages when I bought mine. And asked a few question to Royce just to be sure.

Also did some research of the RF technology used by the glasses, and of any related technology to be able to fine tunning, but did not needed it after

followed the guide. Just as you can read in my little review, did play a little with the backlight intensiti till I found a suitable set of parameters.

I do recognize that the 600Hz subfield refresh rate of the Plasma did help. Also Samsung (= top quality) have something to do with the result.

 

Hope you can figure it out, it's a very good piece of equipment.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24111544
> 
> 
> Men, listen to Royce, he has helped me with most my issues so far.
> 
> One thing you should take into consideration is most universal RF/IR glasses are 120Hz only.
> 
> You will need the 3D VIP / Optoma 2100 / Estar glasses. So far the BitCauldron base galss4es are the only one with 60/50Hz support.
> 
> Even if your LCD/LED hdtv saids 120/240 Hz is like Royce said, this is internal interpollation of the TV, the input is still 60Hz.
> 
> If you have an option to just disable the interpollation you can avoid the issues Royce told you about if not...
> 
> 
> Hope you can figure it out, it's a very good piece of equipment.



Thanks for the props, ludohavil. BTW, I'd forgotten about the 120 Hz requirement on the other types of active glasses!


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24110987
> 
> 
> SubaruB4:
> 
> 
> What I recomend you is to check if the AVC you have will process the HDMI signal.
> 
> If the AVC reprocess the signal or amplify it you are good to go, the distance count will start again at the AVC out.
> 
> 
> I have not tested with HDMI with AVC, but the splitter I have do affect the HDMI signal, but the switch do not.
> 
> so fo a little goggling, and luck...



Thank you my AVR is the Denon AVR-1612


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubaruB4*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24110833
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Even if your AVR isn't 3D capable, if you put the Theatre before the AVR, it'll still work. That's because the Theatre's signal is frame-sequential and HDMI 1.3. Any 1.3 receiver can pass it.. If you're worried about cable length, Monoprice sells Redmere cables which contain a signal booster that is handy for longer cable runs. Note that it must be the "Redmere" cables. Their garden-variety HDMI cables don't have the booster.


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24116686
> 
> 
> Even if your AVR isn't 3D capable, if you put the Theatre before the AVR, it'll still work. That's because the Theatre's signal is frame-sequential and HDMI 1.3. Any 1.3 receiver can pass it.. If you're worried about cable length, Monoprice sells Redmere cables which contain a signal booster that is handy for longer cable runs. Note that it must be the "Redmere" cables. Their garden-variety HDMI cables don't have the booster.


My AVR is 3D capable which is the reason I got this model.. but being as it's a 3D capable model I can put the theater after? btw $199 seem the going rate for it?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubaruB4*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24126286
> 
> 
> My AVR is 3D capable which is the reason I got this model.. but being as it's a 3D capable model I can put the theater after? btw $199 seem the going rate for it?



If your AVR is 3D capable, then you are golden. Put the Theatre before or after. The only difference is that the Theatre cannot pass DTS-MA 7.1. IIRC, it converts DTS-MA 7.1 to DTS or DD 5.1. So you will get the full 7.1 channel DTS-MA only with the Theatre after the AVR.


----------



## SubaruB4

Great.. now where is everyone ordering them from? I've really only seen one seller.


Edit..


And one more thing my projector says it supports up to 120Hz so in that case what would I set the VIP to?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubaruB4*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24126506
> 
> 
> Great.. now where is everyone ordering them from? I've really only seen one seller.
> 
> 
> Edit..
> 
> 
> And one more thing my projector says it supports up to 120Hz so in that case what would I set the VIP to?


 Curtpalme.com/Consignia or direct from the VIP website.


The Theatre and Plus have a switch for 120 or 60 Hz. Try the 120. If it doesn't work, switch to 60 Hz.


EDIT: I just went to the InFocus website, and it looks like the 120Hz only applies for _PC_ 3D input. I'll bet you're going to be limited to 60Hz over HDMI.


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2160#post_24128408
> 
> Curtpalme.com/Consignia or direct from the VIP website.
> 
> 
> The Theatre and Plus have a switch for 120 or 60 Hz. Try the 120. If it doesn't work, switch to 60 Hz.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just went to the InFocus website, and it looks like the 120Hz only applies for _PC_ 3D input. I'll bet you're going to be limited to 60Hz over HDMI.


I'm not too sure, I think it should support 120 Hz it's just the way they worded it.. I mean others in the same price bracket can do 60/120Hz


I wish they had a U.S. seller of this.. mail from Canada is not all that speedy.


I hope it works.. I just ordered.


----------



## SubaruB4

I ordered a single pair of these to try out.. anyone try this before?

http://www.amazon.com/EStar-America-ESG601-Link-Glasses/dp/B00CRN3D98


----------



## noregrets

Got the E-Star RF emitter and a pair of glasses last week. The glasses and emitter work fine with a 60hz LCD tv I have.


Now if I can just get the VIP Theater to work with my 65" Mitsubishi RPTV CRT....


----------



## SubaruB4

In my case I'm going to be using the DLP link version I know for sure my projector is going to be a white flash model.. later on I might try it on my LCD, it seemed to be a decent price.. I was going to get the Xpand glasses first just to try out, but figure I would check these glasses out first and if I did or did not like them I could choose to keep or just not use them that much.


I might in the end get a RF setup, being as my screen is in the living room the kitchen light can sometime spill on the screen too much which might effect it, but My screen size is 110" so not sure.


I was not expecting a email from Kal after I ordered yesterday since it was pretty late at night but I was told about the rough shipping times it would take. Only thing I did not get was a USB 1A adapter but I'm sure I can find one here.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noregrets*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24133159
> 
> 
> Got the E-Star RF emitter and a pair of glasses last week. The glasses and emitter work fine with a 60hz LCD tv I have.
> 
> 
> Now if I can just get the VIP Theater to work with my 65" Mitsubishi RPTV CRT....



You'll have to have something like an HDFury or a Moome EXT-FULLHD to convert HDMI to RGB or component. Plus, you'll need some means of converting 720p/1080p (the Theatre ouputs 720p only in 3D mode, while the Plus can do 720p or 1080p) to the 1080i the Mits takes. A receiver with a built-in video processor such as a Reon or a standalone video processor can be used.


----------



## SubaruB4

I've been reading back and I hope my projector can do 120 Hz.. it's really lacking in info and I'm not sure support would know what the heck I was going to do with it if I asked, 60 Hz would pretty bad with flicker as I can see.


----------



## noregrets

I'm lucky enough to have a Mitsubishi with a MONLINK (DVI) connection. I'm connecting to an Onkyo Receiver that supports 3D over the HDMI 1.4 specification. I thought I could make this work by placing the 3DNow Theater between the PS3 and the Onkyo and having it upconvert the signal to 1080i. However, my PS3 will not detect the 3D capability for some reason when going through the receiver. This same configuration works with connected the Theater and receiver to my LCD. I'm thinking this may be an issue with the PS3 and the way the Automatic Display Settings feature works. My LCD tv supports up to all resolutions up to 1080p whereas the Mitusbishi only supports 480i/p and 1080i.


I'm going to try it with another 3D source (Directv receiver) once I can get it relocated to the room with my Mitsubishi. I'm thinking since I can manually set the Directv receiver to output 1080i that the Theater may work in that configuration.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noregrets*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24134734
> 
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have a Mitsubishi with a MONLINK (DVI) connection. I'm connecting to an Onkyo Receiver that supports 3D over the HDMI 1.4 specification. I thought I could make this work by placing the 3DNow Theater between the PS3 and the Onkyo and having it upconvert the signal to 1080i. However, my PS3 will not detect the 3D capability for some reason when going through the receiver. This same configuration works with connected the Theater and receiver to my LCD. I'm thinking this may be an issue with the PS3 and the way the Automatic Display Settings feature works. My LCD tv supports up to all resolutions up to 1080p whereas the Mitusbishi only supports 480i/p and 1080i.
> 
> 
> I'm going to try it with another 3D source (Directv receiver) once I can get it relocated to the room with my Mitsubishi. I'm thinking since I can manually set the Directv receiver to output 1080i that the Theater may work in that configuration.



I'm guessing that the DVI connection on your Mitsubishi may be causing the problem you're having with it. I don't know if it's HDCP capable, but it probably should be. Can you watch regular 2D Blu-Rays with that setup (PS3>Theatre>Onkyo>Mitsubishi)?


The 1080i from the DirectTV box going into the Theatre won't help, I think. When the Theatre is in 3D mode, it only puts out 720p. You will still have to scale that 720p to the 1080i that your Mitsubishi can accept.


----------



## SubaruB4

I contacted Infocus yesterday and this is what they said..


Me: I was curious to know on the Infocus IN116 does the 120 Hz for 3D apply for the HDMI input as well?


Infocus: This should work no matter what input you are using from the computer. However this is unit is only able to do 3D with a PC that is capable of doing 3D.


So I guess I assume say someone is using a DVi to HDMI or whatever.. it would still be 120 Hz.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubaruB4*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24136870
> 
> 
> I contacted Infocus yesterday and this is what they said..
> 
> 
> Me: I was curious to know on the Infocus IN116 does the 120 Hz for 3D apply for the HDMI input as well?
> 
> 
> Infocus: This should work no matter what input you are using from the computer. However this is unit is only able to do 3D with a PC that is capable of doing 3D.
> 
> 
> So I guess I assume say someone is using a DVi to HDMI or whatever.. it would still be 120 Hz.



Good luck with it. If when trying 120 Hz with the Theatre, you get either a scrambled picture, or a regular 2D image with no 3D at all (this is what happened on my old Mitsubishi when I accidentally flipped the dip switch on the Theatre + when handling it), and you have all the LEDs lit on the Theatre, you will have to drop down to 60 Hz.


----------



## SubaruB4

hopefully it works


----------



## pobjednik

Hello all, i just read the whole thread and it took me 10 days lol

Even after reading it all i'm not sure if i should get this 3D Theatre or not. I have Benq W710ST 3D DLP ready projector and would like to know if this thing will work with my projector! I might be noob and all but i really don't know much about all this numbers ( 120Hz, 60Hz, and many many more )! So i guess if one of you take a look on my projector specs and could tell me if my projector is good to go with 3D Theatre! I'm guessing i would need DLP link shater glasses as well?

Thanks a lot for your help guys and sorry for my English


----------



## pobjednik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pobjednik*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24157987
> 
> 
> Hello all, i just read the whole thread and it took me 10 days lol
> 
> Even after reading it all i'm not sure if i should get this 3D Theatre or not. I have Benq W710ST 3D DLP ready projector and would like to know if this thing will work with my projector! I might be noob and all but i really don't know much about all this numbers ( 120Hz, 60Hz, and many many more )! So i guess if one of you take a look on my projector specs and could tell me if my projector is good to go with 3D Theatre! I'm guessing i would need DLP link shater glasses as well?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help guys and sorry for my English



I tried to ask this question to both Vip stuff and Canadian reseler but guess they are to busy or simething! No replay for a week now


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pobjednik*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24157989
> 
> 
> I tried to ask this question to both Vip stuff and Canadian reseler but guess they are to busy or simething! No replay for a week now


I will take a stab at it.. your projector like mine they are 3D ready but from what I understand projectors that are 3D ready need to have the signal in a frame packed format.. so in that case yes it should work


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pobjednik*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24157989
> 
> 
> I tried to ask this question to both Vip stuff and Canadian reseler but guess they are to busy or simething! No replay for a week now



The past week has included Christmas and New Year's, so lots of people have been on holiday. Plus, many CE companies are getting ready for CES. I hate to tell you this, but it's probably _the_ worst time of the year to try to ask questions of small CE companies like VIP.


----------



## SubaruB4

My only thing is I hope my product does not get lost in the mail..


the post office here they sometimes never put a pink slip in the door for a missed delivery.. so unless I have a tracking number it will just sit at the post office until they just send it back, almost all the time I have to bring a printed copy of my tracking info.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Coming from Canada, stuff takes 7-10 days to California even during non-holiday times.


----------



## pobjednik

Thank you all for your replays! Guess i'll just have to wait untill they all start working again









I really want to get VIP Theatre and test my Benq in 3D!


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pobjednik*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24160517
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your replays! Guess i'll just have to wait untill they all start working again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to get VIP Theatre and test my Benq in 3D!



It will work, but not sure about 120hz support. It says this in the manual:


> Quote:
> 3D Support and Compatibility
> 
> PC: 120Hz Frame Sequential 3D for resolutions up to WXGA,
> 
> PC: 60Hz Top-bottom 3D for resolutions up to SXGA+,
> 
> PC: 60Hz Frame Sequential 3D resolutions up to WXGA,
> 
> Video: 60Hz Frame Sequential 3D for resolutions up to 480i



You need to get the VIP 3D Glasses, not DLP Link one. Well... DLP Link glasses may work if your projector supports 120hz mode from the VIP Theatre device. If it is only 60hz you can't use DLP Link glasses as that rate is not supported.


----------



## SubaruB4

About how big is the 3D theater anyways? I wonder if it would fit in my mail box? it's about 6" wide.


I kind of wished I ordered from the other site now, assuming it will arrive sometime this week He sent me the email on the 28th of Dec and says it takes 1-3 days to ship and takes 4-6 days to arrive.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubaruB4*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24175218
> 
> 
> About how big is the 3D theater anyways? I wonder if it would fit in my mail box? it's about 6" wide.
> 
> 
> I kind of wished I ordered from the other site now, assuming it will arrive sometime this week He sent me the email on the 28th of Dec and says it takes 1-3 days to ship and takes 4-6 days to arrive.



The Theatre itself is about 4" wide, 3" deep, and 1 " thick. The shipping box will be bigger to protect the unit.


----------



## SubaruB4

Sweet it came today! fedex just delivered it.


It's 3D now branded


I'm having a bit of a issue here.. connecting it direct it will play the things like "put on glasses" and I can see that in 3D but it wont go to the menu or anything.. what happens is all the lights go off on the 3D box except the power light and my projector says searching for signal.


----------



## SubaruB4

OK so this is what I found out so far, can't use the 120Hz setting, when I did my color wheel spun at x5 times it's normal 2X speed and it sounded like a CD buzzing in a drive.. So dropped it back down to 60Hz..


2nd is I get no audio when watching a movie but I get sounds from my Playstation like games or menu sounds..


3rd I can't fast forward in a movie without the HDMI signal being lost then it takes maybe 5 seconds for it to come back.. reverse seems not to have this problem, it also happens when skipping chapters as well.


----------



## SubaruB4

So anyone know why I lose my signal when fast forwarding or doing a chapter jump but not when rewinding?


----------



## Rolls-Royce

It's a player issue. Some players lose sync when performing certain functions other than normal playback such as FF, Reverse, or Skip, and some don't.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubaruB4*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24180291
> 
> 
> Sweet it came today! fedex just delivered it.
> 
> 
> It's 3D now branded
> 
> 
> I'm having a bit of a issue here.. connecting it direct it will play the things like "put on glasses" and I can see that in 3D but it wont go to the menu or anything.. what happens is all the lights go off on the 3D box except the power light and my projector says searching for signal.



What are you using for a player? Remember that the Theatre models will not work at computer timings or resolutions-signals you send it have to be one of the supported formats, which are all what you would get out of a standalone Blu-Ray player or set-top box.


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24194498
> 
> 
> What are you using for a player? Remember that the Theatre models will not work at computer timings or resolutions-signals you send it have to be one of the supported formats, which are all what you would get out of a standalone Blu-Ray player or set-top box.


im using my playstation 3 and infocus in116 projector.


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24194465
> 
> 
> It's a player issue. Some players lose sync when performing certain functions other than normal playback such as FF, Reverse, or Skip, and some don't.


hopefully when the ps4 gets 3d playback it won't be a issue anymore?


----------



## SubaruB4

One thing I don't like is it seems each time I start a 3D movie (can be the same movie) I have a 50% chance of me having to switch my projectors 3D invert setting because it's never the same.. that part is annoying.


Also I found why I was loosing my video when fast forwarding, I had to switch the PS3 to PCM sound instead of bitstream... hopefully when I had my AVR to the mix I wont need to do that. As of right now the living room is being redone so using the projector and some bookshelf speakers for sound.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubaruB4*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24273748
> 
> 
> One thing I don't like is it seems each time I start a 3D movie (can be the same movie) I have a 50% chance of me having to switch my projectors 3D invert setting because it's never the same.. that part is annoying.
> 
> 
> Also I found why I was loosing my video when fast forwarding, I had to switch the PS3 to PCM sound instead of bitstream... hopefully when I had my AVR to the mix I wont need to do that. As of right now the living room is being redone so using the projector and some bookshelf speakers for sound.



I see the inverted 3D too. Sometimes it happens when switching discs, sometimes it doesn't. I honestly don't think it's a problem with the Theatre or the glasses/emitter.


Having said that, I don't know if 3D glasses sync info is sent in the signal from the disc, or generated by the display itself to match what the screen is showing


----------



## ludohavil


In my experience so far there are some thing to check:

 - for what I read all BD3d comes with the same cicle so you will no need to change the 3d polarity after the first set.

 - if you use the VIP3D / 3D Now glasses, you can just soft press the power button to invert polarity, maybe you do that without noticing.

 - if you are playing SBS / OU encoded files, teh usual is left eye first in SBS, left eye top in OU, but I found some files reverted so sometimes I need to use the soft press of the power button to solve it.

 

my advice is always pause the production logo at the beginning of the movie to check the correct 3d setting, most of the main movie companies have 3d logos with nice 3d effects abd let me check with easy.

 

Note: If you got the Estar glasses you will need to change polarity in the emiter, or in the software if you are playing from a PC. I send a while ago a message to Estar to chgeck if their glasses support the soft press power button polarity feature of the VIP3d glasses but so far I've got no response from then.

 

Hope it helps...


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2190#post_24281838
> 
> 
> In my experience so far there are some thing to check:
> 
> - for what I read all BD3d comes with the same cicle so you will no need to change the 3d polarity after the first set.
> 
> - if you use the VIP3D / 3D Now glasses, you can just soft press the power button to invert polarity, maybe you do that without noticing.
> 
> - if you are playing SBS / OU encoded files, teh usual is left eye first in SBS, left eye top in OU, but I found some files reverted so sometimes I need to use the soft press of the power button to solve it.
> 
> 
> my advice is always pause the production logo at the beginning of the movie to check the correct 3d setting, most of the main movie companies have 3d logos with nice 3d effects abd let me check with easy.
> 
> 
> Note: If you got the Estar glasses you will need to change polarity in the emiter, or in the software if you are playing from a PC. I send a while ago a message to Estar to chgeck if their glasses support the soft press power button polarity feature of the VIP3d glasses but so far I've got no response from then.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps...



The EStar glasses do not support the power button polarity change of the VIP glasses. Even running the EStar glasses with the VIP emitter doesn't change that. I personally like the polarity change ability, but EStar feels the on/off switching is more important. To each his own!


----------



## ludohavil


I do like the polarity switch feature. I think is more important than power off, but we are nor Estar.

 

there is another thing into account...

 

Estar charge $15 less for the glasses.

I'm thinking in buying two next month, but I'm waiting to see if consignia drop the price to 60.00 CAD again, that one is lees than 55 USD with the latest exchage rates. They did it around new year day.


----------



## SubaruB4

These are the glasses I have

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E1DDUHW/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ludohavil


I thought you were writing about this ones: 

http://www.amazon.com/EStar-America-ESG6000-RF-3D-Glasses/dp/B00D341DUQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1391023654&sr=1-1&keywords=estar

 

Those you have most probably won't work with 60Hz. Those are DLP-Link Projector glasses, those required a DLP-Link Projector or TV to work since they sync with a image in the screen, not a IF or RF signal.


----------



## SubaruB4

The glasses work fine, that's not issue I'm talking about say I watch Avatar, I put in the disc and watch it.. later I take the disc out only later to put it back in.. now I have to switch my 3D invert settings again because somehow it randomly changes on each disc insert.


my projector is DLP.. I might get RF glasses (they are so overpriced) because being that my projector is a white flash model movies with high white areas like Resident Evil: Afterlife near the end, my glasses lost sync a few times, and in one part long enough for the glasses to go into standby.


----------



## ludohavil


The BitCauldron based tech use a communication protocol like the bluetooth called zigbee develop for application with little data rate but with need of realtime sync.

This protocol has a range of around 120 meters, and was develop to avoid interference so the galsses should never be out of sync.

 

For me, they've never gone out of sync or anything negative. I have nothing more than praises for this tech.

I think they perform every penny I paid for then.


----------



## ludohavil


Yesterday I was testing some smsung 3D apps from my 3D BD player and find out the Theater switch to 3D auto witch is great but after I stop the 3D video, it does not switch back witch is a little anoying.

I had to unplug/replug the power supply to revert the 3D in the Theater, pressing the 3D format selection button did not help.

 

any thoughts?


----------



## nickels55

Well, I finally decided that the flickering is too much for me. I have my VIP Theatre device and RF glasses up on ebay. I was worried I wasn't going to get back nearly what I paid for everything, but so far it looks like I am going to be close to even. I wish there was a way to remove or reduce the 60hz flicker, because I can't stand it! Live and learn.


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2220#post_24311728
> 
> 
> Well, I finally decided that the flickering is too much for me. I have my VIP Theatre device and RF glasses up on ebay. I was worried I wasn't going to get back nearly what I paid for everything, but so far it looks like I am going to be close to even. I wish there was a way to remove or reduce the 60hz flicker, because I can't stand it! Live and learn.



Truly sorry to hear that. Fortunately for my wife and I, neither of the displays we use the Theatre products with are giving us fits with flicker. Perhaps we're just among the few percent of the population that aren't bothered by it.


----------



## ludohavil


I'm sorry too.

 

For me the Plasma flicker is so low, and only is extremely bright images that for me is a win.

But my goal is to go to a LED projector like the Optoma ML-1000P with a screen of about 60-70"

 

I really advise going this way. For what I've read even if the 1000 lumens looks not enought, if you see 3D mostly at night with very regulated light

it should be fine.

 

I'll write about when I get there sometime in the future.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2200_40#post_24311728
> 
> 
> Well, I finally decided that the flickering is too much for me. I have my VIP Theatre device and RF glasses up on ebay. I was worried I wasn't going to get back nearly what I paid for everything, but so far it looks like I am going to be close to even. I wish there was a way to remove or reduce the 60hz flicker, because I can't stand it! Live and learn.



The flicker was horrible for me. I heard it was bad but still gave it a try. I contacted Jonathan Alexander, who sold it to me, and asked if I could get a refund if it was unwatchable. He agreed, but it was so bad that I returned it. I was using a LED projector and they did not go well together.


----------



## ludohavil


Good to know, as I intent to go with the optoma ML1000P.

Witch one you have?

I was 120Hz?

 

Thanks,


----------



## nickels55

I have my high end work camera with me - a Canon 60D. So, before I get rid of everything I'll take an HD video through as seen through one side of the glasses while playing a PS3 game in 3D using the Optoma HD20 (60hz). Even though it is only one lens the flicker should be obvious in the video. I'll post it later. That will give me one last moment with the equipment, which will most likely remind me why I am selling it, and give people a true idea of what to expect on a 60hz display. I imagine it is perfect on a 120hz display.


EDIT: due to the camera's shutter speed I was unable to get a good view of flicker through the lens. You can see it with your eyes clear as a bell, but through the camera it disappears. I didn't feel like spending all day attempting to capture what flicker looks like so I gave up quickly.


----------



## SubaruB4

Finally mounted the VIP on the AVR... it seemed to have suppressed me having to flip my projector's 3D invert on every disc change of the same movie.. maybe that's because I was running the VIP direct to the projector?


Watched Gravity with it and it was great!


I need to get the setup to try on my LCD soon.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2200_40#post_24332222
> 
> 
> The flicker was horrible for me. I heard it was bad but still gave it a try. I contacted Jonathan Alexander, who sold it to me, and asked if I could get a refund if it was unwatchable. He agreed, but it was so bad that I returned it. I was using a LED projector and they did not go well together.



Just to give an update, I received my refund in full


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blee0120*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2220#post_24659771
> 
> 
> Just to give an update, I received my refund in full



Sorry it didn't work out for you!


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolls-Royce*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2220#post_24659880
> 
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out for you!



Thanks, I'm glad everyone seems to enjoy it. The PQ was great, I just had too much flicker with mines.


----------



## ludohavil


Hi:

 

did you use a 120Hz projector?

I would like to try it with the ML1000P from optoma, this one is 720P and 120Hz, since I have the Theater and not the +, I only need 120Hz

I don't thing updating to the + is an option since the only it will give me is [email protected], the audio enhancement in the + I don't need, I route the audio with fibers directly to my AV.

 

Thanks,


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2220#post_24661267
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> 
> did you use a 120Hz projector?
> 
> I would like to try it with the ML1000P from optoma, this one is 720P and 120Hz, since I have the Theater and not the +, I only need 120Hz
> 
> I don't thing updating to the + is an option since the only it will give me is [email protected], the audio enhancement in the + I don't need, I route the audio with fibers directly to my AV.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I hear 720p120 is much better with flicker than 1080p60. I was using 1080p60.


----------



## ludohavil


Thank you,

 

you just gave me hope.

As I've been trying to advise more than once, the + [email protected] is not so much upgrade over [email protected]

now I'm at [email protected] with my old plasma, and the flicker is really bearable.

since I use it in my bedroom the distance I see the TV does not give more detail if I go to 1080P.

My intention in moving to the projector is just to get to 120Hz and a little bigger screen (around 70-80")

viewed from around 10 feet there is no much noticeable the detail difference between 720 and 1080, and 3D tend to reduce even more the detail difference.

 

So far I'm very pleased with the Theater, I even got two more glasses a few month back so now I can watch 3D with my wife and two girls.

 

Thanks you again,


----------



## Stu03

Is there a steady stream of performance firmware/software updates for these boxes of tricks happening still ?


I saw one with a KRP600A a good while back now... And with not being what you would call hugely experienced with 3D technology or material in general must admit from my viewpoint found the experience very good indeed.


Certainly i didn't think it was any worse or any better than the usual marketing hype taken to an absurd level made for 3D 1,000000 HZ displays with NASA driving frequency technology - lol.


















But like i say i'm relatively inexperienced with 3D material in general so perhaps that was an advantage


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stu03*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2220#post_24755285
> 
> 
> Is there a steady stream of performance firmware/software updates for these boxes of tricks happening still ?
> 
> 
> I saw one with a KRP600A a good while back now... And with not being what you would call hugely experienced with 3D technology or material in general must admit from my viewpoint found the experience very good indeed.
> 
> 
> Certainly i didn't think it was any worse or any better than the usual marketing hype taken to an absurd level made for 3D 1,000000 HZ displays with NASA driving frequency technology - lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like i say i'm relatively inexperienced with 3D material in general so perhaps that was an advantage



If you mean like there is for Blu-Ray players in many cases, the answer is no. The boxes have received updated firmware to deal with identified problems in a couple of instances, and the glasses/transmitters have additionally seen new firmware with generational changes to their hardware, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## SubaruB4

What do I need to have this work with my LCD tv?


Watched Hubble 3D on the projector yesterday and I loved it!


----------



## nickels55

You just need to hook it up to your LCD TV and hope it has at least 60hz refresh rate or higher and an HDMI port. Best at 120hz. Other than that it works exactly the same as your projector.


----------



## SubaruB4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2220#post_24799995
> 
> 
> You just need to hook it up to your LCD TV and hope it has at least 60hz refresh rate or higher and an HDMI port. Best at 120hz. Other than that it works exactly the same as your projector.


yes but I only have DLP link glasses as my projector is DLP


----------



## nickels55

Then you also need the emitter and glasses:
http://www.consignia.ca/vip-3d-rf-glasses-for-optoma-hd33-hd25-gt750-hd8300-bg-zf2100gls-rf-emitter-included/ 


If you already have the emitter you just need the RF glasses. I'd contact Jonathon directly for whatever you need, as you'll get a better deal then using any website.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Be aware that some LCDs have been known to display unstable 3D pictures (glasses and picture drift in and out of sync) when used with these units. It is not a slam on the VIP boxes at all-my guess is that in order to do their faux "120 Hz/240 Hz" frame interpolation, these displays internally break rigid sync with the incoming video and reclock it. Since the glasses are externally synced by the VIP units, they can then be slightly out of sync with the picture onscreen. We saw this with our bedroom Sony LCD. Oddly enough, when I put a Lumagen Radiance Mini between the Theater and LCD, the 3D instability went away. Perhaps the Radiance's own genlock and scaling of the Theater's output from 720p tp 1080p--instead of the display's internal scaling--made the difference.


----------



## SgtVideo

blee0120 said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ludohavil*  /t/1323736/3d-theatre-vip-product-thread/2220#post_24661267
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> 
> did you use a 120Hz projector?
> 
> I would like to try it with the ML1000P from optoma, this one is 720P and 120Hz, since I have the Theater and not the +, I only need 120Hz
> 
> I don't thing updating to the + is an option since the only it will give me is [email protected], the audio enhancement in the + I don't need, I route the audio with fibers directly to my AV.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear 720p120 is much better with flicker than 1080p60. I was using 1080p60.
Click to expand...

With my Acer H5360 at 720P/120 I detect zero flicker.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

SgtVideo said:


> With my Acer H5360 at 720P/120 I detect zero flicker.



Welcome back!


----------



## SgtVideo

Rolls-Royce said:


> Welcome back!


Hiya Rolls! Yes it has been a good while, thanks. Got side tracked with some other interests. Hope things are going well for you. Still have been adding titles to my 3D collection just the same.


----------



## RudyRedNose

Rolls-Royce said:


> Be aware that some LCDs have been known to display unstable 3D pictures ...


Greetings Rolls-Royce,

Can the unstability you mentioned be reduced/eliminated by canceling the LCD display internal frame doubling (120Hz-->60Hz) ? 

I recently bought a bunch of RF glasses from 3D-VIP (Consignia) for my new Optoma HD25e 3D projector, and I am very tempted to purchase a 3D Theater+ for the living room LCD (an older Sammy LN52B610 with internal frame doubling to 120Hz). 

Cheers,

'nose


----------



## Rolls-Royce

RudyRedNose said:


> Greetings Rolls-Royce,
> 
> Can the unstability you mentioned be reduced/eliminated by canceling the LCD display internal frame doubling (120Hz-->60Hz) ?
> 
> I recently bought a bunch of RF glasses from 3D-VIP (Consignia) for my new Optoma HD25e 3D projector, and I am very tempted to purchase a 3D Theater+ for the living room LCD (an older Sammy LN52B610 with internal frame doubling to 120Hz).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 'nose


I tried that with our bedroom Sony LCD, and still had the instability. I believe the TV is still modifying the picture's sync once the data stream enters its circuitry in order to manipulate it and add the interpolated frames for the "120 Hz" and "motion smoothing" operations, even with those functions off. Since the VIP and all other such components produce the 3D glasses sync before the TV gets the signal, there can be some divergence between the glasses and display. If your set actually fully turns off the internal processing, you probably wouldn't have the issue.


----------



## timtkc

Hi guys I just purchased the vip plus and hoping it will work with my projector. This is what I have. http://www.projectorcentral.com/Anthem-LTX_300.htm


----------



## Rolls-Royce

It should, but there aren't any guarantees. Your PJ is an LCOS model, and earlier in this thread there was a poster with a JVC RS-1-also LCOS-who never could get his to work satisfactorily with the VIP equipment. If the core of your PJ is the same as his, you may have the same issues. 

I think your choice of glasses is going to be important. The VIP/Optoma/EStar RF glasses and emitters can be adjusted on-the-fly to reduce ghosting. Contact VIP directly for hints and tips about setting things up with your PJ.


----------



## timtkc

Thanks for the feedback rolls. I am excited and crossing my fingers. These are glasses from eBay I purchased. The seller told me this was my best bet. http://m.ebay.com/itm/161109141610

I don't know too much about these stuff so I hope everything will be as simple as it looks when I hook everything up. I'll give a follow-up. Thanks!


----------



## timtkc

So I just got everything today. Trying to figure out how to fix the flickering problem. The screen flickers like crazy and it also shows 720p/60. Help would be appreciated while I try to figure this out. Thanks!


----------



## timtkc

Hm, confused at to why it isn't showing in 1080p.


----------



## timtkc

Alright, got it to be 1080p/60. I have the Bit Cauldron emitter and you can adjust the glasses, but I am not sure how to do it. Connected the emitter to the laptop using the usb, but nothing happened.


----------



## timtkc

I've managed to adjust the glasses so the flickering isn't really noticeable anymore. =)


----------



## timtkc

UPDATE!
The action scenes seems to blur a little i am not sure if that's what you call, "crosstalk". Wondering if there's anyway to tweak and fix that.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

timtkc said:


> UPDATE!
> The action scenes seems to blur a little i am not sure if that's what you call, "crosstalk". Wondering if there's anyway to tweak and fix that.


It's not crosstalk. You see crosstalk as a ghost image or fringe on still or moving objects. IMHO, it's because you're taking a moving image that is normally updated 60X per second in 2D and updating it 30X (per eye) per second. The slower updates mean blur.


----------



## timtkc

I figured. Thanks Rolls! Now I am just trying to get everything the way I like it. 

Another thing...The Bit Cauldron utility's option to "Switch Left/Right Lenses", is that where it focuses on a either your left or right eye for 3D comfort? I tried it and I can feel that it strains one eye more than the other. Is there a way to do it where it feels more natural and comfortable when looking at the 3D? Could you explain? Thanks!


----------



## Rolls-Royce

timtkc said:


> I figured. Thanks Rolls! Now I am just trying to get everything the way I like it.
> 
> Another thing...The Bit Cauldron utility's option to "Switch Left/Right Lenses", is that where it focuses on a either your left or right eye for 3D comfort? I tried it and I can feel that it strains one eye more than the other. Is there a way to do it where it feels more natural and comfortable when looking at the 3D? Could you explain? Thanks!


"Switch Left/Right" is for when the glasses sync gets reversed. I've seen it happen between sessions, or between programs. You'll lose a proper 3D image, get eyestrain in one or more eyes (as you've noticed), etc. If you take the glasses off and put them on upside-down and everything looks/feels better, then sync has reversed. I call up the program's popup menu while checking sync-you'll get a 2D look or see more ghosting, feel crosseyed, etc., if sync is out.


----------



## timtkc

Now I have another predicament...This whole time I've been testing movies with my sound down because I've been working on it late and I didn't want to wake anyone in the house. Today I decided to turn up my audio and the audio isn't right. I put in movies like The Avengers and I'll lose some audio like when a person speaks. Also my amp isn't even lit up. I use a receiver and everything is connected to it. This is the receiver I have. http://usa.denon.com/us/product/refurbishedprocat/avreceiversref/avr3313ci Sorry, Royce for keep asking questions, but do you know why it's doing this?


----------



## Rolls-Royce

timtkc said:


> Now I have another predicament...This whole time I've been testing movies with my sound down because I've been working on it late and I didn't want to wake anyone in the house. Today I decided to turn up my audio and the audio isn't right. I put in movies like The Avengers and I'll lose some audio like when a person speaks. Also my amp isn't even lit up. I use a receiver and everything is connected to it. This is the receiver I have. http://usa.denon.com/us/product/refurbishedprocat/avreceiversref/avr3313ci Sorry, Royce for keep asking questions, but do you know why it's doing this?


 
This could be due to receiver setup. Check to see if Dynamic Volume or Dynamic EQ is enabled. If they are, they can change the sound balance as volume goes up. I'd recommend turning them off, unless you normally listen at low volume.


Is your Theater + before or after the receiver? Can you check the firmware version on the Theater +? I ask because I had one of the first + units "in the wild", and the firmware it shipped with wouldn't correctly pass DTS-MA HD (the audio on most 3D titles, of course). I contacted VIP and they had new working firmware out to me in a week that corrected the problem. I'd hope that all the + units had received the new firmware, but if yours has been on the shelf for a while, it might not have. Contact Jonathan at VIP.


----------



## timtkc

Rolls-Royce said:


> This could be due to receiver setup. Check to see if Dynamic Volume or Dynamic EQ is enabled. If they are, they can change the sound balance as volume goes up. I'd recommend turning them off, unless you normally listen at low volume.
> 
> 
> Is your Theater + before or after the receiver? Can you check the firmware version on the Theater +? I ask because I had one of the first + units "in the wild", and the firmware it shipped with wouldn't correctly pass DTS-MA HD (the audio on most 3D titles, of course). I contacted VIP and they had new working firmware out to me in a week that corrected the problem. I'd hope that all the + units had received the new firmware, but if yours has been on the shelf for a while, it might not have. Contact Johnathan at VIP.


Blu-ray player HDMI OUT to HDMI IN of the VIP+. Then VIP+ HDMI OUT to HDMI IN of the Blu-ray slot in the back of the receiver. Sorry, how does one check to see what firmware is on the VIP+?


----------



## Rolls-Royce

timtkc said:


> Blu-ray player HDMI OUT to HDMI IN of the VIP+. Then VIP+ HDMI OUT to HDMI IN of the Blu-ray slot in the back of the receiver. Sorry, how does one check to see what firmware is on the VIP+?


 
Oops. I forgot you need the VIP upgrade utility to do that. There is one for the Theater on the Curt Palme forum website. You can't use it to upgrade the Plus, but IIRC it will tell you the firmware version that is currently installed.


I'd suggest you also go back through the audio settings for your Blu-Ray input to make sure it's correctly set up to play back DTS-HD MA. BTW, the output of the VIP products is actually HDMI 1.3, so it works fine with non-3D capable receivers like my Onkyo. You won't see an indication that the receiver is in 3D mode, because it isn't.


----------



## timtkc

Rolls-Royce said:


> Oops. I forgot you need the VIP upgrade utility to do that. There is one for the Theater on the Curt Palme forum website. You can't use it to upgrade the Plus, but IIRC it will tell you the firmware version that is currently installed.
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you also go back through the audio settings for your Blu-Ray input to make sure it's correctly set up to play back DTS-HD MA. BTW, the output of the VIP products is actually HDMI 1.3, so it works fine with non-3D capable receivers like my Onkyo. You won't see an indication that the receiver is in 3D mode, because it isn't.


Royce I would like to say I finally got everything working! I am jumping with joy!!! After spending like 5 hours messing with everything possible trying to get the sound to work right, I decided to call it a night and head to bed. I was so frustrated and decided to keep on reading about anything VIP related. Then I came across someone who posted that his Sony BD player was preventing him 5.1 to his AVR. He posted that he fixed it when he turned off BD audio Mix in his audio setting for his BD player. So I was like hm, I have a Sony BD player as well, but I doubt that'll work...I went back at it and tried it anyways...and fixed!   I really appreciate you helping me, thank you. I'll leave you alone now! :smile:


----------



## Rolls-Royce

timtkc said:


> Royce I would like to say I finally got everything working! I am jumping with joy!!! After spending like 5 hours messing with everything possible trying to get the sound to work right, I decided to call it a night and head to bed. I was so frustrated and decided to keep on reading about anything VIP related. Then I came across someone who posted that his Sony BD player was preventing him 5.1 to his AVR. He posted that he fixed it when he turned off BD audio Mix in his audio setting for his BD player. So I was like hm, I have a Sony BD player as well, but I doubt that'll work...I went back at it and tried it anyways...and fixed!   I really appreciate you helping me, thank you. I'll leave you alone now! :smile:


I'm glad you got it sorted out. I forgot about player settings-I don't have a Sony player and am not familiar with them. Back in the early days of Blu-Ray and HD DVD, you had to make sure to turn off what was then called "secondary audio" (menu sounds, etc.) to play back Dolby TrueHD. Regular DD 5.1 worked just fine, but the HD stuff needed all the audio pipeline bandwidth.

Enjoy your 3D experience!


----------



## timtkc

So I found out today that you don't actually have to reverse polarity on the emitter, instead you can just adjust the delay tuning and lens duty cycle tuning until the 3D looks right. My question is...does it matter which way you do it? I hope my question makes sense. Like before I used to reverse polarity every time I put in a movie because the 3D is always wrong, but now I realized that if you move it around you can actually make the 3D look right and then save it. It won't jump next time you put in a movie and have to reverse again.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

On my CRT, it does matter. Taking one control too far results in a dark green band on the top of the screen, while moving the other too far makes a light blue band pop up on the bottom of the screen. This is in addition to the changes in brightness and crosstalk...

Duty cycle usually adjusts the brightness of the image, while delay adjusts crosstalk.


----------



## Dingaling2004

Hello. A little off topic but has anyone been in contact with 3d vip lately. I have been trying to talk to Jonathan for weeks via Skype and email but no luck. Anyone have any news.?
Many thanks.


----------



## Wolfgheist

I want to boost my *VPL-VW40 *to project in 3D and considering this as an option.

- Has anyone used this device with the VPL-VW40?
- Is this Active 3D and not Passive?
- Does anyone know about the physical lens kit that can be mounted on the VPL-VW40 lens to manually alter it to Passive 3D?


----------



## timtkc

Wolfgheist said:


> I want to boost my *VPL-VW40 *to project in 3D and considering this as an option.
> 
> - Has anyone used this device with the VPL-VW40?
> - Is this Active 3D and not Passive?
> - Does anyone know about the physical lens kit that can be mounted on the VPL-VW40 lens to manually alter it to Passive 3D?


The 3D VIP + is active. 

http://www.3d-vip.com/


----------



## timtkc

Dingaling2004 said:


> Hello. A little off topic but has anyone been in contact with 3d vip lately. I have been trying to talk to Jonathan for weeks via Skype and email but no luck. Anyone have any news.?
> Many thanks.


I was able to reach Jonathan through the website the first couple of weeks in Feb.


----------



## wdaub1

Have the Vip-3D Theater and 2 pair of glasses if anyone is interested 
Also have 4 pair of eStars with emitter also. 
Was using it with Panasonic AE4000U
Just purchased a AE8000U so don't need the Theater anymore.
PM me if your interested


----------



## Dingaling2004

Thanks for letting me know. I have spoken to Jonathan a little lately. Busy Man!


----------



## tlogan6797

> Have the Vip-3D Theater and 2 pair of glasses if anyone is interested
> Also have 4 pair of eStars with emitter also.


Not anymore, you don't! Because I have them! I too have a Panny4K and was torn between trying to sell it off with the brand new replacement bulb that came with it and upgrade to the 8K, OR, go with the VIP, keep the 4K and replace the bulb.

The only real problem is that I'm picking up a HUGE amount of RF interfernce on the glasses. Even with everything turned off, I can turn on the glasses and they start flickering, so they are picking up RF from SOMEWHERE. I tried shutting down the WIFI on my routers, but no luck. I have a sneaky feeling that it is the Comcast Xfinity router that broadcasts the open connection to Xfinity that cannot be user accessed to turn it off.

Anyway, basically everything works, still tweaking. Wondering if I'll need to re-tweak when I replace the bulb.

Thanks to wdaub1 for quick ship, nice packaging and easy to work with.


----------



## Dingaling2004

Hello all,
Despite brief contact with Jonathan from VIP a while back, I still cannot reach him. Not by email, phone message , Skype or the website. Facebook has not been updated since last year. any knowledge as to whether the company is a still going? Getting quite frustrated with an issue which needs sorting and no contact possible. 
Thanks all. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzoneos

2 questions. Couldn't get any takers in the lg thread. Has anyone tried this,with the lg pf1500???

Also... is it possible to take it one step further and combine the vip theater with a 2d to 3d converter??

Regular cable box/tv...2d to 3d converter.... vip theater...

Maybe I'm asking for too much lol.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

redzoneos said:


> 2 questions. Couldn't get any takers in the lg thread. Has anyone tried this,with the lg pf1500???
> 
> Also... is it possible to take it one step further and combine the vip theater with a 2d to 3d converter??
> 
> Regular cable box/tv...2d to 3d converter.... vip theater...
> 
> Maybe I'm asking for too much lol.


 
You can use it with a 2D-3D converter. I previously used my Theater with a 3DBee converter. However, the Bee wouldn't pass a 3D signal (from a 3D BDP, for instance), so the wiring needed to use it to convert 2D movies from a 3D BDP (it did a much better job than the conversion in the player) and still watch 3D Blu-Rays from the player was a pain and I quit using it.


----------



## redzoneos

Hm so basically if you have a true 3d output, and then a 3d to 3d converter output they would need to swapped back and forth (wiring)?

I think I can live with that since I'm probably going to convert 2d to 3d 90% of the time I use the 3d option.


Any idea about the pf1500? Just worried about the 60 hz. On led tvs I don't notice any blurring etc on 120 or 240hz tv but can definitely see it on 60hz tv.... I'm thinking projector at 100 inches would be worse...and then a 3d converter would make it even worse.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## Rolls-Royce

redzoneos said:


> Hm so basically if you have a true 3d output, and then a 3d to 3d converter output they would need to swapped back and forth (wiring)?
> 
> I think I can live with that since I'm probably going to convert 2d to 3d 90% of the time I use the 3d option.
> 
> 
> Any idea about the pf1500? Just worried about the 60 hz. On led tvs I don't notice any blurring etc on 120 or 240hz tv but can definitely see it on 60hz tv.... I'm thinking projector at 100 inches would be worse...and then a 3d converter would make it even worse.
> 
> Thanks for replying!


 
I don't know about the other standalone converters. The 3DBee definitely wouldn't pass a 3D signal, so I had to run the output from the BDP to a splitter, sending it both through and around the Bee to a switch where I could select which would go to the Theater. It was a kludge and a real PITA to use. I was trying to avoid unplugging, rerouting, and re-plugging cables, since they were not only in a cabinet, but HDMI connectors are relatively fragile and not really meant for repeated connection and disconnection.


----------



## redzoneos

Thank you for your help and info. I think I'll just hold off on the lg projector for now then and hope for its successor to bring 3d back properly 

If it goes on sale though.... lol


----------



## SubaruB4

How many still have this? i decided to try it out on my 3D ready projector that I got for cheap because my other one the color wheel went out.. The projector can only do the page flipping format (frame Sequential) Maybe I was tired but for the life of me I could not figure out how to get the projector to enable 3D mode all 3 lights were on and I tried the dip switch 1 in both positions.


----------



## tlogan6797

If your Projector is 3-D ready, why do need to use this? I thought this was for use with NON 3-d projectors. What projector are you using? In any event, it works great with my Panasonic 4000.


----------



## mikezilla2

there Any 1080P output options available?

Where dos one looking with regards to getting a cheap alternative these days if it even Works ?


----------



## below90hz

mikezilla2 said:


> there Any 1080P output options available?
> 
> Where dos one looking with regards to getting a cheap alternative these days if it even Works ?


I've got the 1080p version, works perfectly. I am also not using it so I'd be willing to sell for cheap.


----------



## AudioQuestions

Your video on this page is blocked on copyright grounds. 
http://www.3d-vip.com/about_us


----------



## kal

AudioQuestions said:


> Your video on this page is blocked on copyright grounds.
> http://www.3d-vip.com/about_us


I don't think they care - the company went unresponsive in 2015. 

Kal


----------



## mikezilla2

Well that Fell thro pretty damn quickly

anyone else able to Sell me what i Need ?


----------



## Paulo Jorge Resendes

hello I have a television 60 hz lg. I recently buy the 3d box level ps3 or 3d player I have no problem with 3d disc. My problem rendering a movie 3d sbs or tbt my 3d glasses opens closes opens again closes his remains connect for some seconds someone here has already encountered problems if how to fix it.


----------



## EB1000

Hi


I found the VIP 3D Theater on sale (used) for 200$. My TV is Sony 65X900E that support 1080P @ 120Hz input unofficially (needs to force unsupported refresh rate). Will the VIP give me flicker and ghost free 3D @ 120Hz (60Hz per eye)? Is it still supported by the company, because their web site is down...

Thanks


----------



## danlshane

EB1000 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I found the VIP 3D Theater on sale (used) for 200$. My TV is Sony 65X900E that support 1080P @ 120Hz input unofficially (needs to force unsupported refresh rate). Will the VIP give me flicker and ghost free 3D @ 120Hz (60Hz per eye)? Is it still supported by the company, because their web site is down...
> 
> Thanks


Since your Sony TV is not native 120Hz you will definitely have flicker. Just about the only devices that don't flicker with the VIP unit are projectors.


----------



## Россарх

The purpose of my 3DN-200 is to convert HDMI signal from PC to view SBS/OU content on 2D monitors. The 3D is great; i’m very happy with the depth – it really is cool to see ordinary two-dimensional screens suddenly show some elevation. I’m also not really bothered by the 60 Hz flickering (of the lucky few, i guess).

However, there _is_ one problem: the picture is more or less always juddering. It’s actually easily visible even without glasses, and especially on slow scenes. Attached are some GIF-converted videos which i filmed of the screen when movies were paused. I’ve played a ton of them (SBS or OU, no difference), tested various conversion settings in TMPGenc during own conversion, 3D YT clips, even tested Tridef for games. Different computers (both stationary workstations and laptops), several screens (from 7" car monitors, to internal laptop displays via HDMI-in, to CRT screens. This judder is always there. The amount varies between scenes, but it’s there.

What is this? The way 3DNOW produces the depth effect or a hard-/firmware problem on my unit? If it’s the former, i guess it’s possible to live with (after all, this is a really cool product). But if it’s not supposed to work like this, when something needs to be done (after even more, it is also an expensive one).

Please comment.


----------



## ludohavil

Россарх said:


> The purpose of my 3DN-200 is to convert HDMI signal from PC to view SBS/OU content on 2D monitors. The 3D is great; i’m very happy with the depth – it really is cool to see ordinary two-dimensional screens suddenly show some elevation. I’m also not really bothered by the 60 Hz flickering (of the lucky few, i guess).
> 
> However, there _is_ one problem: the picture is more or less always juddering. It’s actually easily visible even without glasses, and especially on slow scenes. Attached are some GIF-converted videos which i filmed of the screen when movies were paused. I’ve played a ton of them (SBS or OU, no difference), tested various conversion settings in TMPGenc during own conversion, 3D YT clips, even tested Tridef for games. Different computers (both stationary workstations and laptops), several screens (from 7" car monitors, to internal laptop displays via HDMI-in, to CRT screens. This judder is always there. The amount varies between scenes, but it’s there.
> 
> What is this? The way 3DNOW produces the depth effect or a hard-/firmware problem on my unit? If it’s the former, i guess it’s possible to live with (after all, this is a really cool product). But if it’s not supposed to work like this, when something needs to be done (after even more, it is also an expensive one).
> 
> Please comment.


disable any option you r TV have to smooth action like the 60Hz to 120Hz or 240Hz most TVs have. 
for example Vizio's Smooth Motion.


----------



## panavised

To anyone with a 3D Theater, emitter, and glasses who no longer uses them, I'm interested in buying. Send me a PM to discuss!


----------

